#ubuntu-si 2011-10-17
<Kami_> nic.
<Kami_> tema.
<nafisa> itak
<nafisa> kuga s pa mislu?
<tr43nd> -2
<nafisa> tr43nd, jst sem postavila točko siska2
<tr43nd> temp
<nafisa> ker internet ni vlekel do moje sobe
<tr43nd> pa si siso nastavla pa je potegnal... zanimivo
<nafisa> marko, ja, lahko napišeš na roke in fotografiraš
<nafisa> tako sem delala jaz
<nafisa> pa je veljalo
<nafisa> če imaš MS office ... v wordu spišeš pa je
<nafisa> za libreoffice pa ne vem, keri ulomke pa to dela
<sasa84> juhuuuu ;)
<alyosha_> hello
<alyosha_> a je kdo ki usaj malo Å¡teka Javo tu?
<sasa84> oj alyosha_ :)
<alyosha_> oo
<alyosha_> šaška
<alyosha_> :D
<alyosha_> kako smo kaj
<sasa84> ma prehlajenčkana sem :(
<alyosha_> ja dj no dj:D
<sasa84> ja :)
<CrazyLemon> alyosha_ omg..Å¡e nisi naredu naloge :D
<alyosha_> se msem
<alyosha_> :D
<alyosha_> nisem mel časa prejsnej dni pa sem danes se loto:D
<alyosha_> pa sem rešu zdj to ane
<alyosha_> :D
<alyosha_> Å¡e vedno pa nevem kje je bil trik:D
<CrazyLemon> to je java...ni nujno da je trik :D
<nafisa> prve naloge, da ne znaš narest ... je pa polom :D
<alyosha_> :D
<nafisa> Å¡e jst sem dobla 9 od 10 pik :D
<alyosha_> yes yes
<alyosha_> :D
<alyosha_> grem jz do centra
<alyosha_> bbl
<nafisa> a použ se pa spet po faxi sprehaja?
<nafisa> luka pa doma :)
<napsy> jutro
<napsy> res je
<nafisa> dan
<CrazyLemon> BigWhale čakamo slike ter poročilo o release partyu :>
<tnm> j /windows
<BigWhale> bom verjetn dans zrihtal
<tnm> kater anitivirusni program bi priporaocali za widndow os?
<BigWhale> Microsoft Security Essentials
<BigWhale> ?
<tnm> aja, zakaj pa to priporocas?
<sasa84> tnm, avira je men kul
<sasa84> in folk...kok se obnese 11.10... a lohk nrdim upgrade al bolš na novo naštimat vse al nej kr pustim 11.04? :P
<CrazyLemon> na novo
<CrazyLemon> al bi raj da ti "na novo" rečem po francosko?? :>
<sasa84> oui ;)
<sasa84> kok je že pol glede home mape...? na novo naštimam sam / pa swap?
<CrazyLemon> ja..če maš posebej /home
<sasa84> mam posebej je... kao 3 particije mam...swap, / pa home
<sasa84> a pa bo pol avtomatsk mountal?
<sasa84> nisem Å¡e nikol delala brez home mape
<CrazyLemon> moglo bi ja :)
<CrazyLemon> sam ne označit /home za formatiranje :D
<sasa84> sej to :D
<CrazyLemon> zanimivo..na forumu fant iz telekoma išče pomoč na ubuntu.si forumu :)
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, a kle ni problemov v 11.10, če poleg unitya maš gor še gnome3?
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 gnome3 je že gor :)
<sasa84> mislm...gnome-shell
<CrazyLemon> to boš pa andreja mogla prašat
<CrazyLemon> :)
<sasa84> k men ni delou v beti...pa sem misnla, d je treba kej posebi naštimat
<sasa84> a niso kao tko govoril...da boš lahko izbral gnome al pa unity?
<CrazyLemon> ne
<CrazyLemon> to je veljalo za 11.04
<CrazyLemon> v 11.10 tega privzeto ni več
<uni4dfx> kupim Samsung Galaxy S2, kdo proda (poceni)? :D
<Kami_> uni4dfx: ah, kaj bos z androidom
<Kami_> uni4dfx: kupi iphone 4s!
<Kami_> uni4dfx: it's the next best thing ever!
<uni4dfx> hehe
<uni4dfx> funny
<Kami_> jaz cakam na ice cream sandwitch drugace
<Kami_> iphone je za pussyje! :>
<sasa84> Kami_, ++ :P
<kubanc> hellow
<Grega> hello and welcome!
<Skyx-mobile> lp
<zdobersek> lp.
<zdobersek1> lp.
<zdobersek1> nek se vidi razkos.
<Skyx-mobile> ?
<zdobersek1> eh ..
<zdobersek> nc. :)
<Kami_> http://www.fri.uni-lj.si/si/novice_in_dogodki/aktivne/13230/novica.html lies, cassandra ni key value store! :P
<Pepelka> Aktivne novice - FRI
<zdobersek1> joj ta tori
<zdobersek1> :)
<sasa84> kubanc, o miši :D
<zdobersek1> Kami_: se wiki pravi, da je.
<Kami_> zdobersek1: structed key value! to je razlika :>
<zdobersek1> Kami_: predlagam, da hijackas predavanje :)
<Kami_> zdobersek1: ja probably bom sel da vidim ce kaj delajo z cassandro pri zemanti. na zadnje se z enim pogovarjal pa se ce spomnim je reko da hbase uporabljajo
<zdobersek> pa zemanti sploh se pluje biznis?
<zdobersek> ker ta blog hype je nekok mim, al pa vsaj odhaja ...
<zdobersek> imo.
<Kami_> funding so dobli pred kratkim spet 10 mil or so
<Kami_> ceprav dnara po moje bol malo delajo :>
<zdobersek> mogoc investitorje bolj interesira natural language processing?
<zdobersek> kolkr vem, oni na tem bazirajo celo delovanje tistga plugina ..
<CrazyLemon> če majo na broadwayu office pol jim očitno kr gre :D
<Skyx-mobile> zanimiv link to pa mejbi grem pogledat :)
<zdobersek> SiOL - the new Amis
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek zanimivo kako samo ti imaš težave z vsakim ISPjem :P
<zdobersek> itak je jasno, da sem Izbran
<kubanc> ej folk
<kubanc> a je kdo ze probal google chrome remote desktop
<zdobersek> né.
<kubanc> ce se povezem iz ubuntu na windows XP, kjer imam virtual Ubuntu, mi ne deluje tipkovnica..
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek the chosen one?
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: tocno to.
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: kak dober film na novo zunej?
<zdobersek> help the bored kid!
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek captain america
<zdobersek> _dober_
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek kung fu panda 2
<zdobersek> _dober_
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek crazy stupid love!
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek mardi gras spring break!
<CrazyLemon> (boobies alert)
<Kami_> booobies!
<Kami_> where?
 * CrazyLemon points at nafisa 
<zdobersek> I'll say again:
<zdobersek> _dober_
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek vsi so dobri!
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: lies
<Kami_> zdobersek: titanik?
<zdobersek> Kami_: resno?
<zdobersek> uglavnem, ne.
<zdobersek> cem imdb topNevemkolk odpret pa tam iskat.
<Kami_> zdobersek: cmon, ful je remonaticen pa to. se bos lahko tud jokal zraven pa to
<zdobersek> ker nekok ne verjamem, da bo kung fu panda prisla tja not.
<zdobersek> ne, gledal bom prasico, k noce potegnat svojega ljubljenega zravn na desko
<zdobersek> tolk o romanci.
<zdobersek> extras bom sel gledat!
<Kami_> http://vimeo.com/24857127
<Pepelka> Gate One Beta Demo on Vimeo
<CrazyLemon> tale gate one je badass! :D
<Kami_> dokaj kul zgleda
<nafisa> CrazyLemon, kaj sem spet narobe nrdila?
<CrazyLemon> http://www.cvilimozek.si/
<Pepelka> Cvilimožek
<CrazyLemon> LOL @ domain
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: iiiiijooooooooooj
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek ? :S
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: kok kjut!
<nafisa> CrazyLemon, ni treba vsem povedat, kaj je na obzorju ... če že imaš ti šanso, da to vidiš ... :)
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek a me ti osvajaš? if (true)  pls stop
<CrazyLemon> :/
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: syntax error, continuing ...
<CrazyLemon> lol :D
<nafisa> waaa ... hudo ... kera stran :D
<zdobersek> ane nafisa :)
<nafisa> ja
<nafisa> kam se je pa andrejz skril, CrazyLemon ???
<zdobersek> prevaja
<zdobersek> :)
<nafisa> ni še nič komentiral uno sliko z majčko
<nafisa> ok, kostanje je komentiral ... sam to je že par dni nazaj
<zdobersek> nafisa: link!
<nafisa> Kami_, kwa ste naredl z njim v petek?
<nafisa> zdobersek, na g+ je
<zdobersek> http://www.siol.net/novice/slovenija/2011/10/kangler_jankoviceva_kandidatura_zacetek_razpada_slovenske_drzave.aspx
<Pepelka> Kangler: Jankovićeva kandidatura začetek razpada slovenske države - Planet Siol.net
<zdobersek> here we go
<nafisa> koga pa hoče met kangler?
<zdobersek> sebe :)
<zdobersek> no, najbrz ne misli kandidirat
<zdobersek> me zanima, ce bojo ljubljancani dal jankovica
<nafisa> ja, velik ljubljančanov je za jankovića
<nafisa> samo ...
<nafisa> se je pojavilo vprašanje ...
<zdobersek> kot zupana
<nafisa> če bo samo njegova stranka šla
<nafisa> al on osebno tud
<zdobersek> se obljubu jim je, da bo do konc mandata zupa
<zdobersek> n
<nafisa> ker če bi mu ratal, pol odleti kot župan
<zdobersek> aha.
<lynxlynxlynx> ne, lahko bi zavrnil
<zdobersek> aha = res je.
<zdobersek> mislim, ce kandidira za poslanca in njegova lista zmaga, potem Türk izbere njega
<zdobersek> lahk pa Türk zjebe vse, ce Jansa zmaga, in gre izbrat nekoga z levice
<zdobersek> ker je Türk bil SD-jev kandidat za predsednika
<zdobersek> sam to se kao ne sme dogajat, ker smo v demokraciji ...
<zdobersek> Virant zgleda kul.
<zdobersek> Lahovnika se preprica, da gre zraven, pa sta zmagala.
<nafisa> js bom itak za žlahto ...
<nafisa> magari je žlahta strgana plahta ...
<nafisa> saj lahkovnik je podpisal, da ga podpira ...
<nafisa> kolkor vem
<nafisa> http://www.gremonavolitve.si/2011/06/loading.html?spref=bl
<Pepelka> www.GremoNaVolitve.si: Dovolj je bilo. Gremo na volitve!
<nafisa> oj, anny
<zdobersek> belgija pa po drugi strani ze vec ko eno leto nima vlade.
<anny> oj, oj, oj, lep je dan!
<nafisa> čudovit ...
<nafisa> sploh, ker je krejzi vidu majco z napisom ubuntu slovenija čez joške :D
<anny> zdobrsek - belgija ima vladno krizo od leta 2007
<anny> krejzi, ti lumpek :)
<CrazyLemon> moi?
<CrazyLemon> ona je objavla fotko...js nič kriv
<CrazyLemon> nafisa andreju brigita prepovedala net
<CrazyLemon> alyosha__sql uči školu mona
<anny> te ubuntu majice so dost široke - jaz jo imam namesto pižame
<CrazyLemon> anny a kupla si jo? NAJS! še ti moraš zdj objavit eno fotko
<anny> ni kaj dosti videt
<CrazyLemon> da ne bo mojca osamljena
<CrazyLemon> anny ne bit skromna..vedno je kaj videt..tako ali drugače :)
<anny> čak mal, kje je ta slavna fotka?
<alyosha__sql> CrazyLemon kvae:D zakaj ti danes nisi prisu?
<CrazyLemon> đi plus
<CrazyLemon> alyosha__sql ker nimam nič na urniku? :)
<alyosha__sql> sj maš une
<alyosha__sql> informaciseke
<alyosha__sql> al kaj ze
<CrazyLemon> nimam
<CrazyLemon> sm se jim odpovedal :D
<alyosha__sql> ma meni se zdi da je prej prisu t uen spraševat da kje so informaciski
<alyosha__sql> aja to
<alyosha__sql> :D
<alyosha__sql> ke tip
<CrazyLemon> alyosha__sql nestoj glumit pa piši System.out.println("Pozdravljen svet!");
<CrazyLemon> :>
<zdobersek> jebena java!
<alyosha__sql> haha pozdravljen svet je bil zadnjic:D
<alyosha__sql> danes je if pa else pa elseif:D
<alyosha__sql> smo ze hudi
<alyosha__sql> :D
<zdobersek> jst bom umiral na teh vajah.
<alyosha__sql> zdobersek ma kam hodis ti?
<alyosha__sql> kaj ni u LJ python?
<zdobersek> alyosha__sql: i wish
<zdobersek> Rac & Mat
<alyosha__sql> aa :D
<zdobersek> interdisciplinarni studij
<alyosha__sql> na rac & info u lj majo python
<alyosha__sql> usaj nam so tko tu povedali
<alyosha__sql> samo so rekli da mi se bommo rajsi javo
<zdobersek> no, povej jim, da mamo javo.
<alyosha__sql> ker je "bolsa"
<alyosha__sql> :D
<alyosha__sql> oz. pol je reku kao da je bolša za razlagat:DD
<alyosha__sql> powni trikov so:D
<zdobersek> oz. mogoce majo python na VS
<zdobersek> UNI LJ ma pa javo
<alyosha__sql> tipi so čudni res
<alyosha__sql> :D
<zdobersek> jst mam pa jutri prvic
<zdobersek> in bo jako zanimivo, se mi zdi.
<lynxlynxlynx> sej je pri nas pomoje še vedno večje povpraševanje po javancih kot po pitoncih
<nafisa> alyosha__sql, FRI v LJ ima isto kot v sežani, monaa
<nafisa> če je isti fax
<nafisa> in isti prfoxi
<nafisa> v 3. al drugem letniku je neki s pythonom ...
<nafisa> prvi letnik je pal java pa c
<alyosha__sql> ja ja nafisa to bo to
<alyosha__sql> :D
<alyosha__sql> letos ima VS v ljubljani Python sezana pa javo
<alyosha__sql> miljon 100%
<alyosha__sql> :D
<alyosha__sql> in prof. ni isti
<alyosha__sql> zdj je sla googla na profesorje na fri.ju
<alyosha__sql> :D
<alyosha__sql> eee nefisa nefisa
<alyosha__sql> :D
<CrazyLemon> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=elKxgsrJFhw
<Pepelka> iPhone 4S vs. Samsung Galaxy S II Drop Test      - YouTube
<CrazyLemon> pha! :>
<CrazyLemon> alyosha__sql kdaj greš jutri?
<CrazyLemon> na prve al druge vaje?
<alyosha__sql> nwem mislim da druge
<alyosha__sql> druge ja
<alyosha__sql> od n-z
<CrazyLemon> torej do 22?
<alyosha__sql> ma ne
<alyosha__sql> caki dawidim
<alyosha__sql> aja
<alyosha__sql> sem u 2. skupini
<alyosha__sql> samo so pred predavanjem vaje:D
<alyosha__sql> widis mamo prvo druga skupina pol je prva
<alyosha__sql> tko da od 3h do 8h
<alyosha__sql> 4h
<alyosha__sql> kaj ti
<alyosha__sql> ju3 greš?
<CrazyLemon> o čem ti to
<alyosha__sql> itak smo u isti skupini če greš
<CrazyLemon> pa sej
<CrazyLemon> zato te pa prašam kdaj greš
<alyosha__sql> pa tk okot treba
<CrazyLemon> in ni predavanj
<alyosha__sql> 2.. skupina
<alyosha__sql> ni ne
<CrazyLemon> samo vaje so jutri
<alyosha__sql> :D
<alyosha__sql> zdh sem widu
<alyosha__sql> ugalvnem od 4h do 8h
<CrazyLemon> kul..pol se dobiva 15:30 ?
<alyosha__sql> tako ej
<alyosha__sql> je
<CrazyLemon> ok..grem cmoke jest
<CrazyLemon> lejtr
<alyosha__sql> ti kr
<alyosha__sql> dober tek
<kubanc> nafisa, a si tle?
<Kami_> hm, dobo sem neki free vip karto za en cloud expo v us, zaj se mi samo letalska karta manjka :>
<CrazyLemon> Kami_ prašaj tistga k ti je dal karto :>
<Hekos> in kolk folka je doblo to karto
<Hekos> pa kolk bi drugač pršla
<Kami_> 2k $ kolko pa je dobo ne vem
<Hekos> al je vse skup "v oblaku"
<Hekos> eh, pač nek expo torej
<Hekos> karta te bo več pršla
<Hekos> pa hotel
<Kami_> Hekos: karta ne, hotel pa ja :>
<Hekos> stricu k ti je dal reč lepa hvala
<Hekos> ;
<Hekos> )
<Hekos> ;) *
<Kami_> da vidim kaki schedule je
<Kami_> ce bi bla kaka fajn tehnicna zadeva bi se mogo sel
<nafisa> kubanc, sem
<Kami_> samo to deluje neki bol marketing oriented :>
<kubanc> PM
<neett> ej folk, en problem mam
<neett> mel sn ubuntu, winxp pa win7, pri instalaciji novega buntuja sem particijo winxp preprosto izbrisal..
<neett> zaj pa se mi pri zagonu win7 samo bsod pojavi
<neett> :P
<neett> 0x0000005xc lalala, samo ena vrstica, pa nix pametnega gugl ne najde
<CrazyLemon> in si pršu na ubuntu prašat glede BSOD? :D
<neett> ne sem skoz na ubuntu :P
<BigWhale> neett, zbootas iz Windows DVDja in pozenes rescue
<neett> CrazyLemon, jaaaaa
<neett> :P
<BigWhale> potem ko ti windows7 pokvari ubuntu boot in popravi svoj boot, pozenes se ubuntu livedvd in popravis se ubuntu boot... in ubuntu je pri tem tko blazno pameten, da ti ne povozi windows boota
<CrazyLemon> in potem k ubuntu boot pokvari windows7..in se spet pojavi bsod spet ponoviš postopek
<CrazyLemon> :P
<neett> BigWhale, tnx
<neett> lol
<neett> v grubu mam nakonxu windows7, potem se pokaze windowsov boot loader pomoje, ker tam potem izberem win7 al xp
<neett> pa potem bsod
<neett> :P
<BigWhale> a si mogoce uno 100MB particijo pobrisal od Win7?
<neett> hm,.. nvm :)
<neett> mozno
<neett> v nautilusu bi se vidla verjetno ne ?
<aleX-xx> nalozi prvo win7 pa potem ubuntu kot dual boot
<neett> aleX-xx, pa negrem zaj nanovo, to je tak ze 2leti
<aleX-xx> :)
<aleX-xx> ja potem pa spčoh ni panike :)
<aleX-xx> sploh*
<neett> dokler se ni blo xpja zraven je blo vse ql
<neett> :P
<aleX-xx> mja windows
<zdobersek> me so awesome me awesome long time.
<iGrumpek> ircat s kavca je pa zakon :)
<CrazyLemon> ne! ircat z wcja je zakon!
<iGrumpek> tam berem 24ur
<CrazyLemon> the good stuff!
<iGrumpek> takoj te srat prime
<andrejz> hello
<iGrumpek> dan
<nafisa> lej ga ...
<nafisa> CrazyLemon, nisi reku, da mu je njegova net prepovedala?
<andrejz> ne more mi prepovedat, je ni tle
<nafisa> aja :D hehehe
<nafisa> ja, nič nisi komentiru mojo sliko na g+
<nafisa> pa me je zanimal, kaj se je zgodlo, da Å¡e nisi :D
<andrejz> ni me blo na netu
<andrejz> potoval sem ;)
<andrejz> saj bom nadoknadil :)
<aleX-xx> :)
<andrejz> aja misliš ubutnu majco, v redu
<andrejz> samo po glavi mi gredo besede starega modreca
<andrejz> there is no T-shirt like wet T-shirt :P
<kubanc> nafisa, kaj pa wet t-shirt?
<nafisa> hahaha
<kubanc> andrejz, za mal si me prehitu :D
<nafisa> kr oba me s tem napadla
<nafisa> sem tud o tem razmišljala
<nafisa> mogoče dobite že jutri ...
<nafisa> sam ne na g+
<nafisa> ampak kle na kanalu
<kubanc> jeah...
<kubanc> :D
<andrejz> ni panike
<andrejz> bomo že mi na g+ objavili, toliko smo pa že tehnični :P
<nafisa> ja, itak ... ne ne ne
<nafisa> moje mokre joške že niso tok zanimive
<andrejz> hm, ne moremo tega kar vnaprej sodit
<andrejz> najprej sliko pokaž pa še ene par za primerjavo pol bomo pa vidli al je res al ne ;)
<kubanc> je tako...
<lynxlynxlynx> hah
<nafisa> tipi!
<Kami_> nafisa: daj link do g+ profila
<nafisa> Kami_, dodaj me :P
<nafisa> pa te dodam na listo :D
<Kami_> lets see :>
<aleX-xx> :D
<nafisa> Kami_, dodan
<nafisa> poglej, če vidiš objave
<Kami_> uf, kere objave, zaj vem zakaj niso javne :>
<andrejz> CRazyLemon kje si?
<nafisa> haha, Kami_
<lynxlynxlynx> a je g+ kej vreden?
<zdobersek> neki ze
<R33D3M33R> trenutno ne
<lynxlynxlynx> kul
<R33D3M33R> lol@http://cdn.slashgear.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/07/myspace_facebook_google_plus_valuation_comic-580x483.png
<zdobersek> do use spaces
<zdobersek> R33D3M33R: Kami_: vidva bi znala vedet
<zdobersek> zakaj se v bazo shranijo vsi sumniki pravilno, edino Č ne?
<zdobersek> torej, čšžŠŽ se shranijo bp
<zdobersek> Č niti ne
<R33D3M33R> veliki Č?
<zdobersek> da.
<lynxlynxlynx> kot kaj ga shrani?
<R33D3M33R> Kako pa potem punbb shrani v bazo?
<zdobersek> R33D3M33R: lynxlynxlynx: just a minute ..
<nafisa> men v chatu, k ga imam preko wine inštaliranega, ne dela č ... mi naredi é
<R33D3M33R> pravzaprav bi lahko pretvoril utf-8 input v hex in nato pretvoril nazaj v latin1
<zdobersek> Ubistvu je zlo podoben problem kokr pri CrazyLemon in njegovim 'Čakanje na glave'
<lynxlynxlynx> al pa kar vedno shranjeval v html encoded
<nafisa> pa fonti mi v vpisni vrstici delajo ... pa barva pisave pa vse ... pol ko pa stisnem enter, pa gor defolt pisava ...
<lynxlynxlynx> fonte lahko posebej dodaj v wine
<R33D3M33R> winetricks pa namestiš corefonst
<R33D3M33R> *fonts
<zdobersek> R33D3M33R: punbb shrani vse sumnike v bazo cist normalno.
<zdobersek> lynxlynxlynx: po spominu: Č se shrani kot dva znaka v ASCII kodi.
<zdobersek> Podobno kokr se prikazujeta CrazyLemon-u.
<R33D3M33R> a si že poskusil vmes med shranjevanjem v bazo pretvoriti iz utf8 v latin1?
<lynxlynxlynx> wide char pač
<lynxlynxlynx> ne vem zakaj
<Kami_> problem je da bi mogli utf8 povsod uporablat
<Kami_> samo ene stare zadeve so v latin pa je jeba
<Kami_> bi blo treba eventually convertat
<zdobersek> hec je, ker se ta Č shrani iz wordpressa
<zdobersek> s tem, da gre skozi utf8_encode
<zdobersek> mind = blown
<lynxlynxlynx> to se bolj sliš, kot da ga potem ne prebere prav
<lynxlynxlynx> a ostali šumniki končajo noter kot en al dvobajtni?
<zdobersek> enobajtni
<zdobersek> pac, normalno prikazani
<lynxlynxlynx> prikaz je lahko zavajujoč
<zdobersek> mene je prepričal.
<zdobersek> :)
<R33D3M33R> konvert baze lahko naredimo
<R33D3M33R> ampak je treba query pognati na strežniku
<R33D3M33R> no, očitno sestanka ne bo, i'm off :P
<R33D3M33R> ajde
<nafisa> lynxlynxlynx, jst imam fonte inštalirane ...
<nafisa> windows
<lynxlynxlynx> mogoče je treba še naštimat pravga
<lynxlynxlynx> CE
<lynxlynxlynx> lahko je tud program smotan
<lynxlynxlynx> al pa wine
<lynxlynxlynx> kaj pa to uporabljaš en protokol, da nima klienta na linuxu?
<nafisa> ma, en chat ... použ ve ...
<nafisa> smotan ko driska
<nafisa> ne da se mi preko brouzerja ga laufat
<nafisa> pa Å¡e tisto je rezervni chat ... pa smotan
<nafisa> v glavnem ... baje zelo slabo spisan ...
<nafisa> ampak prej mi je delalo to
<lynxlynxlynx> hehe
<nafisa> samo sem mogla vsakič, ko sem kaj drugega kliknila, potem prej mogla neki za spremembo barve kliknit ... font ni delal ... je pa vsaj bold delalo ...
<nafisa> pa barva
<lynxlynxlynx> bljak
<nafisa> ku pa men tole počas dol vleče ...
<nafisa> žana je dol fuklo
<zdobersek1> back!
<Sky[x]> telmach je down
<Sky[x]> kr neki
<Sky[x]> neki dela neki pa ne
<Sky[x]> na ircu sem lohk
<Sky[x]> mail se pa ne poveze pa gtalk
<nafisa> sasa84, si našla znamke? :D
<sasa84> jaooo nafisa ne sprašuj :D
<nafisa> kaj?
<sasa84> pišuka!đ
<sasa84> skoz sm mela v glav, d kupm 15 znamk pa kartic... in sem jih
<nafisa> in?
<nafisa> nabiralnika nisi našla?
<nafisa> lolz
<sasa84> in mi je ena več hodila.. in nikokr nism mogla zgruntat komu morm še poslat... ja teb a ne!!!
<nafisa> aja :D
<sasa84> presnet trot
<nafisa> pol ne dobim kartice :D
<sasa84> ne :(
<sasa84> razn če ti jo pošlem s slovensko znamko? :P
<sasa84> mam Å¡e kartico :)
<nafisa> lahko daš v kuverto :D
<sasa84> trot, sploh se nism spomnla
<nafisa> pa pustiš gor nemško znamko :D
<nafisa> na kartic :D
<sasa84> nemške znamke nimam več...sem pol enmu dala k je zmankal
<sasa84> ti pošlem kartico...v kuverti :P
<nafisa> ok :D
<sasa84> k bo čudn drgač zgledal :D
<nafisa> ja, sej :D
<nafisa> pa mt moja bo čukavo gledala :D
<sasa84> veš kaj... v adresar bi te mogla dat...k tam mam vse napisan...in sem šla sam po adresarju
<sasa84> 3x sem ga prečekirala, d koga sem spustila
<nafisa> hehe
<nafisa> jah, si rekla, naj ti po sms pošljem
<lynxlynxlynx> kje si pa bla?
<nafisa> zih ni teb po jajcah skakala :P
<sasa84> lynxlynxlynx, nemška romantična pot pa francoska alzacija
<lynxlynxlynx> prvič slišim, razen za alsace
<lynxlynxlynx> a to je oboje ob meji?
<sasa84> jp
<sasa84> ta nemška romantična pot je tam... augsburg, nördlingen, dunkelsbühl,...
<lynxlynxlynx> turist al treker varianta?
<sasa84> kle gor se gre pač od bavarske gor...
<sasa84> turist ;)
<CrazyLemon> naj mi nekdo mail poslje! hvala!
<CrazyLemon> in ne nisem attention whore k bi želel spam!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<Sky[x]> a se kermu telemach jebe ?
<lynxlynxlynx> CrazyLemon: dej naslov :P
<Sky[x]> a lahko eden prosm pogleda na telemahovo stran kva jih jebe ?
<Sky[x]> k nv irc mi dela vse ostalo ne dela ..
<CrazyLemon> lynxlynxlynx drazen afna ubuntu.si :)
<CrazyLemon> Sky[x] nič takega ne piše na prvi strani
<lynxlynxlynx> maš
<CrazyLemon> lynxlynxlynx kul..tnx
<Sky[x]> ce arnesa pingat ne morm, pa na ircu sem WTF no :>
<CrazyLemon> torej..pošta dela tudi če je thunderbird ugasnjen! rock on!
<Sky[x]> zakva pa bi blo to dobr da dela psota ?
<CrazyLemon> crap..ni ugasnjen :)
<CrazyLemon> sm že mislu da bom rick rollan :)
<lynxlynxlynx> cas za vecerjo :)
<CrazyLemon> matr...zgleda fajn :D
<CrazyLemon> crap..googlov event bo ob treh zjutraj :/
<Aseq> Sky[x], pingaj 8.8.8.8
<iGrumpek> bojo kaj pametnega pokazal ?
<CrazyLemon> iGrumpek ICS & nexus prime :)
<iGrumpek> ah so
<iGrumpek> se pravi nc takega
<CrazyLemon> za apple fane res ne! :)
<nafisa> 40 maljonu  fontu sem označla, naj inštalira :D
<iGrumpek> hehe :)
<iGrumpek> to je pa adroid kriv
<iGrumpek> android
<iGrumpek> oz kar google
<CrazyLemon> right..oz. kar universe
<CrazyLemon> :>
<iGrumpek> seveda je
<iGrumpek> 3.2 je total disaster
<iGrumpek> in guess what... je closed source
<nafisa> a android?
<iGrumpek> jap
<nafisa> js mam 2.2
<iGrumpek> cela serija 3 je closed
<iGrumpek> ni sourca
<iGrumpek> in ni v planu
<CrazyLemon> ni closed source
<CrazyLemon> sam ni bil Å¡e izdan..kar ne pomeni da je closed :>
<CrazyLemon> sam unavailable
<CrazyLemon> :P
<iGrumpek> hahaha
<iGrumpek> ok pa tak :D
<iGrumpek> tut windows se ni bil izdan
<CrazyLemon> in tudi to se bo spremenilo
<iGrumpek> ni pa closed
<CrazyLemon> google je lepo razložu da 3.2 ni bil najbolš kar se tiče varnosti..ampak so to popravli
<CrazyLemon> in bodo kmalu tudi izdali kodo :)
<iGrumpek> mhm
<iGrumpek> naj prvo pofixajo lag pri tipkanju
<CrazyLemon> to je feature
<iGrumpek> mhm
<CrazyLemon> k hitr tipkaš in vmes pogruntaš da si se zmotu se lahk vrneš nazaj še preden je napaka vidna na zaslonu
<CrazyLemon> in popraviš napako
<CrazyLemon> eh..kaj bom brezvez razlagal..iFolk je itak čudn
<iGrumpek> bsod pa kernel panic sta tut featurja
<CrazyLemon> :>
<iGrumpek> ja se strinjam :)
<iGrumpek> sam ves kdo je pa se bolj cudn
<iGrumpek> tru64 admins z macom na kolenih :)
<CrazyLemon> pa androidom v žepu
<CrazyLemon> tr00
<iGrumpek> na belem htcju
 * CrazyLemon ima belega htc-ja
<iGrumpek> jaz tut
<iGrumpek> :)
<CrazyLemon> HTCja? omg..iFan pa tak!
<iGrumpek> kje pa pise da sem ifan :)
<nafisa> lolz
<Sky[x]> i je zakon hehe
<iGrumpek> ce kupis enga appla se nisi nek ifan
<nafisa> hahaha
<iGrumpek> mam htcja ja
<nafisa> ne maram apple stvari
<iGrumpek> na 2.3.7
<nafisa> fuj
<nafisa> jak
<nafisa> bruh
<iGrumpek> dela za silo
<iGrumpek> lahka bi boljse
<iGrumpek> nafisa ni treba se delat neki
<nafisa> če ne maram
<iGrumpek> apple ma dobr hw... edini rpoblem je premium cena
<nafisa> mi je moj mali netbuki moja lubica
<nafisa> gucigucigu
<iGrumpek> netbooka sem mel
<iGrumpek> asusa
<iGrumpek> prodal
<CrazyLemon> <iGrumpek> kje pa pise da sem ifan :)                             OH GOD ITS IJOKE!
<CrazyLemon> :P
<nafisa> eee pc?
<iGrumpek> vecga srota pa se ne
<iGrumpek> ja 1000ko
 * nafisa zavija z očmi
<iGrumpek> iz nemcije narocal
<iGrumpek> srot preprosto receno
<iGrumpek> tale ipad je hitrejsi
<nafisa> sem mela čist prvega eee pc
<nafisa> polom
<nafisa> pol sem mela acer aspire one
<nafisa> zdej imam pa msi wind u90
<nafisa> superca ...
<iGrumpek> fsc serije p
<iGrumpek> to si poglej
<nafisa> me ne zanima sploh!
<iGrumpek> ignoranca je drzala srednji vek 1000 let
<nafisa> noben ne bo reku nič grdega čez mojo lubico!
<iGrumpek> lol
<iGrumpek> se bojis da bo delat nehala ? :p
<nafisa> ah, delu bo Å¡e ... dokler ga bom znala popravljat ...
<nafisa> ammm ... CrazyLemon ... kuga je pa to v topicu? zdobersek da man?
<CrazyLemon> da man je ja
<CrazyLemon> dokler se njegov plugin ne pokvari
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-si to: http://www.ubuntu.si - Slovenska Ubuntu Linux skupnost |  Pogosta vprašanja -> hjpttp://www.ubuntu.si/pogosta_vprasanja/ | Vseslovenske Ubuntu Urice -> http://www.ubuntu.si/ubuntu-urice/ | 12.04 = precise pangolin!
<nafisa> wow ... kr ChanServ ... :D
<iGrumpek> matr kak pocasi tega garmina updejta
<Sky[x]> cudn da se apple ni naredu svojga "garmina"
<Sky[x]> :D
<Sky[x]> pol bi se ze vozu v avtu
<Sky[x]> pa bi sam govoril cilj: ljubljana celovska 15
<Sky[x]> pa bi ze delal :)
<iGrumpek> hehehe
<CrazyLemon> to je že sedaj možno? :)
<CrazyLemon> oziroma je že prej bilo možno z iphoneom
<CrazyLemon> če se ne motim :)
<iGrumpek> ne vem :) zdej najbi s siri delalo tak
<iGrumpek> sam nisem mel priloznosti sprobat
<iGrumpek> bom sprobal drugo leto takle cajt ko bom menjaval tulifon
<CrazyLemon> a je možno da mi počas printa ker je usb 1.1 ?
<iGrumpek> ja
<CrazyLemon> kaj pa če nimam usb 1.1 ? :D
<iGrumpek> odvisno kolk memorije ma printer
<CrazyLemon> ma prej je printal normalno hitro
<iGrumpek> ce ma zadosti pol boq samo trajalo da bo zacel
<CrazyLemon> zdej pa je obupno počasen
<nafisa> kera blamaža pred borzo :D
<iGrumpek> preveri usb speed
<nafisa> 16 tehnikov je noter :D
<iGrumpek> kaka blamaza ?
<nafisa> protestirajo pred napačno bajto :D
<Sky[x]> tehnikov ?
<iGrumpek> ROFL
<nafisa> ja ... v bajti borze je 16 tehnikov pa nobenega borznega posrednika
<iGrumpek> xD
<iGrumpek> tehniki pa ziher tv gledajo
<nafisa> haha
<CrazyLemon> iGrumpek sam tapravi driver je bil potreben :)
<iGrumpek> aja :)
<CrazyLemon> sicer sem res zamenjal port iz 2.0 v 3.0
<CrazyLemon> ampak po moje je kr driver bil krivec
<Grumpek> bi reku ja :)
<nafisa> fak ... kera fora z blackberry-ji ...
<CrazyLemon> alyosha alive?
<nafisa> men blo pa čudn, kaj mi bivši nič na maile ne odgovarja ...
<nafisa> alyosha nalogo dela
<CrazyLemon> mah kaj bo on delal
<lynxlynxlynx> wow, kvm se ful pozna
<lynxlynxlynx> prej je bil qemu čist bogi
<nafisa> ???
<nafisa> virtualna mašina?
<Sky[x]> timemachine mi je pravkar rekel da ze 30 dni niesem naredu backupa lol :D
<nafisa> FARBE U UNEM PROGRAMU ZDEJ DELAJOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
<nafisa> ups :D
<lynxlynxlynx> ja
<nafisa> nekdo je spet prišo
<CrazyLemon> ne vem zakaj se mi preklet chrome noče sinhronizirat na prekletem win7
<Grega> prekleto!
<Grega> :)
<CrazyLemon> thats what i said!
<tr43nd> lp
<tr43nd> nice
<nafisa> Grega, tr43nd, :*
<tr43nd> :))
<Grega> jow
<nafisa> Grega, do kdaj sta pol bla?
<Grega> hm
<Grega> 8h
<nafisa> lih ko se je party začel?
<Grega> ja
<CrazyLemon> nafisa a veš kaj sm slišal pa nemorem verjet??
<nafisa> kaj, CrazyLemon ?
<CrazyLemon> da si simpatična deklina!
<nafisa> omg
<CrazyLemon> thats what i said!!
<tr43nd> po 5h pirih so vse...
<nafisa> kdo ti je pa to natvezu?
<tr43nd> :)
<Grega> :)
<nafisa> tr43nd, smo bili trezni ...
<CrazyLemon> nafisa neimenovani vir
<Sky[x]> nafisa: atis bla una ostesa v ledru vsa z bicem pa s pladnom ukol pa uubtu CDji gor ? :D
<Sky[x]> hostesa*
<Sky[x]> ubuntu*
<nafisa> nisem na žurki ostala
<nafisa> sem že prej spizdila ... stranka prnesla celo škatlo žganih pijač pa likerjev pa ne vem česa vsega ... dobila sem liter merlota pa flašo čokoladnega likerja pa 2 ogromna kozarca omake za špagete ... domača
<Grega> ampak naju s kamijem pa nisi mogla poklicat, ne..
<Grega> :>
<nafisa> Sky[x], ko bom jst tako ... pol bo pa lahko neimenovani vir reku, da sem simpatična :D
<nafisa> Grega, saj sta na začetku žura šla
<nafisa> pol nista smela pit da sta loh do doma prišla :P
<Grega> za skatlo zganih pijac bi nazaj prisla!
<nafisa> lol
<nafisa> saj tisto je zdaj v klubu za aperitive
<Grega> kami je itak 3 stamprle rukno v mehiski
<Grega> tak da je ze bil pod gasom.. :>
<Grega> Kami_ :>
<CrazyLemon> lol
<nafisa> lol
<nafisa> pa ne smem noter vozit oseb, katerih Å¡ef ne pozna pa jim zaupa ...
<nafisa> tako da ...
<nafisa> loh bi se dobil v sobi, ko jo ima zdaj marko
<nafisa> :D lol
<Sky[x]> hehe midva s kamijem sva pol ista
<Sky[x]> gres v mehisko jest pa te ze tavlk pir prbije kva sele pol zirave v areni :D
<Kami_> haha
<Kami_> ma 3 ni nic :>
<Sky[x]> zirafe*
<Grega> Kami_: ja, ja.. kaj pa, ko si si kr pel pol v avtu?!
<nafisa> jst po enem piru zašvicam full :D
<Grega> :>>
<CrazyLemon> looool!
<Kami_> Grega: haha, tri se za ogrevanje ni :>
<Kami_> nafisa: :D
<nafisa> zato pa ne pijem piva
<nafisa> :)
<Grega> tistega bi lahko menda 5l spil :))
<Grega> pol bi pa umrl od sladkorne :)
<nafisa> od česa?
<nafisa> men je pa teranov liker všeč
<nafisa> pa čokoladni
<Grega> nek aperitiv pac..
<nafisa> čin
<tr43nd> cheers
<CrazyLemon> damn..zdej bi mi pa pasal kaj alkoholnega :D
<tr43nd> :  ))
<lynxlynxlynx> sej maš kis v hladilniku :)
<tr43nd> :||
<Kami_> sami pijanci! :>
<CrazyLemon> lynxlynxlynx ni v hladilniku :(
<tr43nd> mnde res ne,...
<nafisa> lynxlynxlynx pa res ni v hladilniku :D
<tr43nd> jaaa...
<lynxlynxlynx> Å¡koda
<nafisa> lynxlynxlynx, če bi tako rad šel v hladilnik, te pa idi, ne? :D
<tr43nd> po moje mu letni cas trenutno ne odgovarja
<nafisa> no, saj Å¡e bo loh ...
<lynxlynxlynx> bl zmrzovalnik, hočem sneg
<nafisa> ko bo sneg padu full
<tr43nd> hehehe
<nafisa> bo lahko ven Å¡u nag stat
<lynxlynxlynx> četrtek :)
<nafisa> pa bo v frižirejtoru
<CrazyLemon> upam da ga boste mel najmanj 1m
<CrazyLemon> in da ga sploh ne bo v sežani
<nafisa> utopija :D
 * CrazyLemon sovraži sneg
<lynxlynxlynx> ehh
<nafisa> tak
<nafisa> upam, da zdej dela tole sranje
<tr43nd> kero ?
<nafisa> net
<tr43nd> aha
<nafisa> tok počasn net ... da še kvazi porniča ne naloži ... ma deeeeeejjjjjj
<tr43nd> : ))
<sasa84> lol
#ubuntu-si 2011-10-18
<nafisa> veliki modri kit ... maš pa perspektivne otroke ...
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1231-1: PHP Vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1231-1/
<nafisa> krejzi nima več statusa :D
<nafisa> evo ... psa sem nafutrala z malinami pa paradižnikom
<nafisa> :)))
<CrazyLemon> nafisa nesramnost pa taka
<CrazyLemon> dj mu kako fajn kost
<nafisa> če pa ma rad maline!
<nafisa> tko ko čokolado
<CrazyLemon> riiiiiiight
<CrazyLemon> zdej boš rekla da je vegan
<CrazyLemon> :S
<miha> https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-snc7/298447_10150338354185662_568255661_8340250_515066021_n.jpg
<nafisa> ni vegan
<nafisa> saj mu dam kdaj kako kost
<kubanc> ej, a wubi ti instalira ubuntu na windows particijo oz. ti lavfa ubuntu v virtual nacinu, al ti naredi fizicni install (naredi novo particiji za ubuntu distro)?
<kubanc> aja, pa dober dan :D
<nafisa> oj
<nafisa> kubanc, lej ... naredi tako, da na začetku izbereš, al boš laufal ubuntu al windows
<kubanc> ok...
<kubanc> potem naredi fizicno particijo na disku...
<nafisa> ja no ... nekako
<kubanc> :)
<nafisa> sam če odinštaliraš wubi ...
<nafisa> še kr na začetku ubuntu ponudi
<CrazyLemon> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=Ws6AAhTw7RA
<Pepelka> Quantum Levitation      - YouTube
<CrazyLemon> kubanc ne naredi nove particije
<CrazyLemon> vse je znotraj windowsove
<miha> nafisa, to ni problema prepisat z windows loaderjem http://support.microsoft.com/kb/69013
<Pepelka> FDISK /MBR rewrites the Master Boot Record
<miha> ...
<nafisa> ammm, miha  ...
<nafisa> se ne sekiram
<kubanc> CrazyLemon, potem ti instalira ubuntu kot virutalni OS
<nafisa> ne uporabljam več windowsov
<CrazyLemon> kubanc umm..ja in ne
<nafisa> zavzame ti 10 GB al kolk si pač nastaviš ...
<CrazyLemon> kok js razumem wubi ti ta posodobi windows boot loader
<CrazyLemon> tko da greš direkt v ubuntu
<CrazyLemon> nč..brb
<nafisa> pol maš dual boot
<kubanc> se pravi imas boot loader, ki ti omogoca bootanje v oba OS-a, ampak ubuntu ti nasname virtualno
<anny> oj
<CrazyLemon> kubanc ne vem kok drži to za virtualno
<CrazyLemon> oj anny
<CrazyLemon> kubanc preberi si njihovo dokumentacijo pa je :)
<CrazyLemon> miha good one :D
<kubanc> :D
<alyosha> CrazyLemon
<alyosha> kaj zdj kdaj gremo?
<CrazyLemon> kako kdaj gremo
<CrazyLemon> če se začne ob 16
<CrazyLemon> gremo ob 15.30
<CrazyLemon> če se začne 16.15
<CrazyLemon> gremo ob 15.35
<CrazyLemon> :D
<alyosha> 15:30 gremo ker grem Å¡e tankat
<alyosha> aveš
<CrazyLemon> sej lahko js vozim danes pa ti jutri :)
<alyosha> ma ne ne si ti vozu prejsnji teden cel teden
<alyosha> in itak tudi ju3 bi mogu it tankat
<CrazyLemon> ok pol..si ja in 15
<alyosha> ya man
<nafisa> ajde
<anny> benz se je podražu
<kubanc> a kdo ve kako se da na androidu nastimat slovensko tipkovnico?
<kubanc> Å¡umniki?
<Kami_> uporabljam swype z ang keyboard tak da nimam pojma
<miha> kubanc: jst sm na tablici nastavu češko, pa so šumniki (pa še par čudnih znakov)
<miha> :D
<kubanc> sm najdu eno tipkovnico
<kubanc> oz app
<kubanc> http://slo-android.si/prispevki/nasveti/item/215-kako-namestiti-in-uporabljati-any-soft-keyboard-s-umniki.html
<Pepelka> Kako namestiti in uporabljati Any Soft Keyboard s Å¡umniki - Slo-Android.si
<miha> v topicu je napaka.. hjpttp :)
<lynxlynxlynx> namenoma, radi odgovarjajo na faq
<miha> hm
<miha> sj noben ne pride sm
<miha> http://shitthatsirisays.tumblr.com/
<Pepelka> stss
<Kami_> http://techcrunch.com/2011/10/18/samsung-galaxy-nexus-leaked-image-specs-and-launch-date/
<Pepelka> Samsung Galaxy Nexus Leaked: Image, Specs And Launch Date  | TechCrunch
<miha> http://androidspin.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/10/docomo-GNex.jpg
<lynxlynxlynx> zakaj vsi pametni telefoni izgledajo enako?
<Kami_> meni osebno ni vsec
<Kami_> ze g1 mi ni bil
<Kami_> galaxy s 1*
<Kami_> prevec iphone deloval
<Kami_> milestone / droid mi je bil se nekak najbolj vsec
<Kami_> mel moski videz
<Kami_> ne pa neki zaobljeni robi pa to :>
<miha> < jeppy> it appears that the ics launch will be streamed at youtube.com/android
<miha> 17:50 < Leeds> 10 hours, 10 minutes from now
<Kami_> ceprav na police zgleda komaj konec novembra pride :(
<miha> http://linux.slashdot.org/story/11/10/18/1611215/linux-mint-will-adopt-gnome-3
<Pepelka> Linux Mint Will Adopt Gnome 3 - Slashdot
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1232-1: X.Org X server vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1232-1/
<nafisa> markota ni kle, ne?
<lynxlynxlynx> z njegovim internetom? optimistka :)
<nafisa> njegov internet je čist kul
<nafisa> če ne downloada dol 500 filmov
<nafisa> če men dela, pomeni da tud njemu dela
<lynxlynxlynx> aja
<lynxlynxlynx> ti tud pri šefu živiš :s
<nafisa> :)
<CrazyMelon> sup
<nafisa> krejzi, mona
<nafisa> kes ti
<CrazyMelon> mona
<CrazyMelon> v sparku
<nafisa> da si prek tušmobila gor
<nafisa> ni ga "doma"
<Grega> dajmo vsi ping -f 176.76.96.158 :>
<CrazyMelon> dejmo!
<CrazyMelon> me prav zanima kok casa rabis pingat da zafilas 1gb :>
<CrazyMelon> ddos je bl ucinkovit v tem primeru ;)
<CrazyMelon> lejtr
<CrazyMelon> wacap
<lynxlynxlynx> http://www.theregister.co.uk/2011/10/18/riaa_biggest_threat_innovation_senator/
<Pepelka> RIAA-led mob threatens innovation, Senator warns • The Register
<Sky[x]> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jk5kYjD9E1I&feature=share
<Pepelka> Marlon Roudette - New Age (Official Music Video)      - YouTube
<sasa84> juhuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu
 * sasa84 se prikloni pred CrazyLemon 
 * sasa84 pa uščipne nafisa v rito :D
<sasa84> ups!
<nafisa> auuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<sasa84> sorči...ni blo zanalašč :P
 * CrazyLemon unzips his pants
 * Grega gets popcorn
<lynxlynxlynx> well played sir
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, nč ne vidm :(
<CrazyLemon> jah..a ti kr vse želi servirano na pladnju al kaj
<CrazyLemon> make some effort woman!
<sasa84> jah...ne najdem ga!
<CrazyLemon> jah ne me v rit gledat
<CrazyLemon> :>
<sasa84> ni ga levo, ni ga desno, na sred tud ne oz. nekje 'v višini'
<sasa84> aja...to je rit pol :P
<sasa84> se mi je zdel nek kosmat :D
<CrazyLemon> !g current hong kong time
<Pepelka> Current local time in Hong Kong – Hong Kong http://www.timeanddate.com/worldclock/city.html?n=102
<CrazyLemon> Å¡e 6 ur!
<CrazyLemon> fck!
<sasa84> lol
<CrazyLemon> ja no
<CrazyLemon> http://www.youtube.com/android
<CrazyLemon> :/
<Pepelka> Kanal uporabnika androiddevelopers      - YouTube
<sasa84> !g current koper time
<Pepelka> Koper Time: What is the actual current local time now in Koper ... http://wwp.greenwichmeantime.com/time-zone/europe/european-union/slovenia/koper/time/
<sasa84> !g current zgornji duplek time
<Pepelka> Current Time and Date in  Spodnji Duplek, Slovenia http://timezoneguide.com/city-times-country-Slovenia-city-Spodnji%20Duplek.html
<sasa84> :D
<CrazyLemon> lol
<Grega> a je ze kdo sprobal chrome os?
<Kami_> Grega: od dalec :D
<Kami_> Grega: za kako mamo bi bil ok za koga drugega pa ne
<Grega> zdaj mam na laptopu
<Kami_> Grega: kaj bos z tem, vek vrzi :.
<Kami_> Grega: mislim ok, da sprobas je ok
<Kami_> Grega: ampak za kaj druga pa ne bi mel
<Grega> no.. pac browser je, saj ni nevem kaj za delat :) shell mi je uspelo zalaufat
<Grega> kaj pa vem..
<Kami_> no ja
<Kami_> naceloma vim lahko laufas
<Grega> ce bi stal $100 bi ga mel :)
<Kami_> to je ze dosti :>
<Kami_> vim pa browser pa lahko 90% stavri delas!
<Grega> 400 pa menda ni vreden..
<Grega> ja, saj
<Kami_> no ok malo jeba ce mas z kakim vlkim java codebaseom opravka :>
<Kami_> ja, 400$ je too much
<CrazyLemon> pa gate one!
<Grega> saj to je dejansko vse kar rabim :)
<Kami_> Grega: tiho, saj vemo da si emacs user!
<Grega> vim :P
<Kami_> Grega: ti lahko pol samo emacs laufas, sploh os-a ne rabis :>
<Kami_> Grega: usas, ropevim plugin?
<Grega> ja.. samo se morem naucit par tisoc kombinacij tip
<Grega> :)
<Kami_> Grega: al pak kaki plugin sploh
<zgaga> a programi narejeni v Javi delajo v chrome os?
<Kami_> Grega: al si tak kot kolega ko ga skoz zajebavam da vim samo zaradi syntax highlightina uporablja :>
<Grega> syntax, itak
<Grega> :>
<Kami_> zgaga: probably se da namestit ce mas do shell dostop
<Kami_> Grega: sem vedo! :P
<Kami_> Grega: uporabljal notepad++ al pa kaj raje
<Grega> lol
<Grega> ni to windows only?
<Kami_> Grega: ja, saj zato pa wine laufas al pa kaj :>
<Kami_> Grega: al pa nano raje! :P
<Grega> nano je ql
<CrazyLemon> +1!
<Grega> nano je, ko sem len
<Kami_> nano je kul ko vija ne poznas dovol :>
<Grega> vim, ko je kaj vecjega..
<lynxlynxlynx> nano ma tud syntax highlight :)
<Kami_> problem je edino vsaj za mene sem na vim plugine navezan
<Kami_> oz na dosti njih
<Kami_> lynxlynxlynx: ja, sem uporabljal dolgo nazaj :P
<Kami_> pa dosti tudi sem na svoj color scheme navajen
<Kami_> oz navezan.
<lynxlynxlynx> nano je samo za drobnarije
<Kami_> ja za confige v sili ce druga ni
<Kami_> samo vsja vi je skoraj povsod
<lynxlynxlynx> vsja?
<Kami_> saj*
<lynxlynxlynx> eh
<lynxlynxlynx> less+nano je meni ponavadi dovolj dober približek
<Kami_> sm reko, ce vija ne poznas dobro :>
<lynxlynxlynx> less in bash privzeto uporabljata iste bližnjice
<Kami_> lynxlynxlynx: ja, sam emacs tud :>
<lynxlynxlynx> sej včasih nimaš izbire, prej padeš v editor kot pa ugotoviš, da EDITOR ni kar si hotel
<Kami_> ja to sem ravno hotel reci
<Kami_> ce vidim kaki EDITOR=nano
<Kami_> ze fufufuf-jam
<lynxlynxlynx> vsaj -w :)
<Kami_> oz, nano se prezivim, kaki emacs je bol problem :>
<lynxlynxlynx> v tak sistem pa Å¡e nisem sshjal :)
<Kami_> jaz tud na sreco ne edino ena kolega je mela na pcju editor settan na emacs
<Kami_> pa me je skoro kap :>
<lynxlynxlynx> heh
<Kami_> fajn bi blo koga zajebavam vim na emacs syslinkas al pa kaj :>
<Kami_> Grega sploh ne bi opazil ce bi bla color scheme enaka :>
<zgaga> tole zgleda zanimivo: Java based OS:  http://www.jnode.org/node/132
<Pepelka> Image gallery | JNode.org
<lynxlynxlynx> pred parimi leti sem izvedel prvoaprilsko na to foro
<lynxlynxlynx> sam Å¡e bolj sistemsko
<lynxlynxlynx> grem poiskat
<Kami_> java os samo to se rabis ja :>
<Kami_> cim dlje od jave sem bolj srecen sem
<zgaga> zakaj?
<zgaga> ce gledas firme jo kr rabijo
<lynxlynxlynx> http://lists.ibiblio.org/pipermail/sm-discuss/2008-March/018014.html
<Pepelka> [SM-Discuss] RFC: sorcery usabilty study results
<lynxlynxlynx> zažgalo :]
<Kami_> zgaga: kr sux kr je dosti lepsih jezikov
<Kami_> zgaga: pa tud sami oracle crap pa vse to
<Kami_> zgaga: drugace pa ja dosit java ludi iscejo
<Kami_> samo to so ponavadi oni ko delajo 9-5
<Kami_> pa nimajo kaj znanja
<Kami_> tolko da tistih par vrstic kode napisije
<Kami_> pol tak ne vejo kaj dela
<Kami_> pa je to to pol
<CrazyLemon> uuuu..torej bo dela zame??
<CrazyLemon> :>
<Kami_> :>
<Kami_> no saj ne pravim da so vsi java programerji taki, ampak ene npr. 70%+ :>
<lynxlynxlynx> dobrih očitno manjka, ker en kolega že več kot leto išče kandidate
<Kami_> zaj manjka je tak rect
<Kami_> dobrih vedno manjka, drugace pa java tud se pri dostih stvareh uporablja tak da logicno da manjka ja
<Kami_> php je podobno
<Kami_> samo pri php je tistih 70-80% 95% :>
<lynxlynxlynx> ha ha ha
<lynxlynxlynx> in potem moraš sam php pisat :|
<Kami_> ja, se izogibam ce res ni sila :>
<lynxlynxlynx> itak, sam murphy
<Kami_> wordpress sem zaj po dolgem casu pogledal
<Kami_> pa je codebase se dokaj enako sranje :/
<Kami_> bi pricakoval da bi z leti kaj izboljsali
<Grega> should i stay or should i go..
<Kami_> ob 11ih se komaj zacne hekanje.
<CrazyLemon> ob 4ih pa se taprava zabava začne!
<Kami_> tako je!
<CrazyLemon> a boš bil "prisoten"? :)
<Kami_> jaz ne vem cem sem sel v zadnih treh tednim pred tretjo spat :>
<CrazyLemon> ah :)
<CrazyLemon> pol boš gledal
<CrazyLemon> bastard
<lynxlynxlynx> http://www.pzs.si/vsebina.php?pid=94 linux too :)
<Pepelka> PZS: GAEA+ APLIKACIJA za načrtovanje planinskih izletov
<lynxlynxlynx> da vidmo kaj sploh je, osnovna gaea me ni navdušila (google earth)
<lynxlynxlynx> at javax.media.opengl.GLCanvas.maybeDoSingleThreadedWorkaround(GLCanvas.java:412) :D
<Kami_> http://googleblog.blogspot.com/2011/10/making-search-more-secure.html
<Pepelka> Official Google Blog: Making search more secure
<CrazyLemon> https!?!?!
<CrazyLemon> :))
<CrazyLemon> lol..celo sm zadel!
<CrazyLemon> js sm pa mislu da bo nek oh in sploh :D
<Kami_> !
<CrazyLemon> pa zakaj govorijo o SSLju če je to zdej TLS
<Kami_> google v bisstvu ce chrome uporabljas tak uporablja svoj protokol spdy
<CrazyLemon> ja
<CrazyLemon> kateri kuri cca. 200MB RAMa
<CrazyLemon> :))
<Kami_> sicer spdy tak ssl/tls uporablja
<Kami_> na clientu?
<Kami_> ne vem ravno zakaj bi vec na clientu
<CrazyLemon> bl je v hecu misljeno
<Kami_> heh
<CrazyLemon> ampak ja..chrome kuri nenormalno kolicino RAMa
<CrazyLemon> ko sm mislu da je FF požrešen..sem spoznal chrome in zdaj vidim da je FF nič proti njemu
<CrazyLemon> :D
<Kami_> to tezko tak pravig 'globalno'
<Kami_> jaz z chrome nisem mel se vecjih problemov
<CrazyLemon> sej niti js nimam problemov per se
<CrazyLemon> ker mam zadost rama
<Kami_> mislim saj zato je ram da se uporabi ane :>
<CrazyLemon> ampak k vidim da je 5 zavihkov odprtih pa gre 1GB rama sam za chrome
<CrazyLemon> pa se mi  zdi mal overkill
<Kami_> mislim
<Kami_> prvo treba vedet
<Kami_> al je rss
<Kami_> dejanski used ram al samo rezerviran
<Kami_> to kot prvo, sem skoraj 100% da ni rss vse
<Kami_> pa tud saj v tem je finta ane
<Kami_> da sistem izkoristi ram ko rami
<Kami_> ce bo drugi ram rabo pa bo tak kernel dal njemu
<lynxlynxlynx> Kami_: sam s petimi frišnimi zavihki nima kej tolk cachat
<lynxlynxlynx> bi mogle bit res pasje strani
<Sky[x]> kdo se kle ? :D
<tr43nd> nope
<tr43nd> :)
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1233-1: Kerberos Vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1233-1/
#ubuntu-si 2011-10-19
<Kami_> CrazyLemon: kaj, zaj 4 bo ura, jaz sem se tu :>
<Kami_> CrazyLemon: ki je party?!? :>
<modelcek> zgleda, da nisem edini ki je pokonc :)
<nafisa> lol
<tr43nd> lol
<modelcek> ln
<tr43nd> dremat naprej...
<CrazyLemon> Kami_ tukaj je bil http://www.youtube.com/android
<Pepelka> Kanal uporabnika androiddevelopers      - YouTube
<alyosha_sql> kva je CrazyLemon a si se zbudi al kaj
<CrazyLemon> alyosha_sql a ti že v sql :))
<alyosha_sql> ne mam sqlski laptop:D
<alyosha_sql> sem mogu mathematico zrihtat jebemtish
<alyosha_sql> 6min :)
<CrazyLemon> ma hud
<alyosha_sql> na wireless!
<alyosha_sql> pf
<alyosha_sql> :D
<alyosha_sql> kaj 11:35?
<CrazyLemon> jp
<alyosha_sql> ok man
<alyosha_sql> nwem ce bi se lotu
<alyosha_sql> te naoge ki nam je dal
<alyosha_sql> pri mat.
<alyosha_sql> :D
<CrazyLemon> ma loti se
<alyosha_sql> ki sj je zanimiva samo rabi neki računanja
<CrazyLemon> itak nimaš nič drugega za delat
<alyosha_sql> in tudi sigurn ni mišljeno da nardiš tako
<alyosha_sql> amap kenki z vektorji
<alyosha_sql> :D
<alyosha_sql> ma imam za gledat fringe
<alyosha_sql> samo zdj sem itak ze malo pozen
<CrazyLemon> alyosha_sql človek
<CrazyLemon> kdaj bom js prodal ta celeron :D
<mcbit> kdaj bote mel ubuntu urice ste se kaj ze pogovarjali o tem tej dni ...
<CrazyLemon> mcbit bl ne :)
<mcbit> duskal tu btw
<mcbit> aha pol da ta mesec ne bo nic .. ker tud pr men ni prevec folka zaenkrat
<alyosha_sql> CrazyLemon si zračunal?:D
<CrazyLemon> alyosha_sql koga
<CrazyLemon> lejtr
<Skyx-mobile> lp
<nafisa> evo ... CrazyLemon ... http://file.si/files/46330_srimz/2011-10-19-134227.jpg
<nafisa> bolj na mokro se mi pa ne da :D
<nafisa> ok, ena boljša mi je ratala
<nafisa> hehe ... na faxu gor :D
<nafisa> http://file.si/files/46331_sda94/2011-10-19-134903.jpg
<nafisa> ta je boljša
<nafisa> kubanc, :*
<nafisa> http://www.demotivacija.si/ctrl-c-261.html
<Pepelka> Ctrl C | Demotivacija.si
<napsy> haha dobra
<napsy> gre na fb :-)
<nafisa> ok :D
<nafisa> a ta ctrl +c?
<nafisa> :D
<napsy> ja
<zgaga> A obstaja kaka alternativa NetBeans, kjer bi imel GUI designer?
<zgaga> NetBeans je pocasen
<nafisa> ja, eclipse je pa Å¡e bolj ... po moje
<CrazyMelon> bigwhale so te dolocli za ML ownerja?
<BigWhale> nevem
<CrazyMelon> a ni blo pol nobenga replya
<alyosha_sql> ta CrazyMelon mona
<alyosha_sql> :D
<CrazyMelon> ker tist tip caka na loco council
<CrazyMelon> nafisa
<CrazyMelon> no NSFW fotk
<nafisa> kwa?
<nafisa> lol
<nafisa> :D
<nafisa> saj je čist ok ...
<CrazyMelon> brb
<CrazyMelon> back
<CrazyMelon> alyosha_sql: uci skolu mona
<alyosha_sql> pf
<nafisa> CrazyMelon, raj povej, kdo je tista "neznana oseba", k je rekla, da sm ... kaka že? prikupna?
<alyosha_sql> ucim ja skolu sine
<alyosha_sql> dokler mi traje baterija bom tu pol pa gremo domow
<alyosha_sql> ane
<alyosha_sql> :D
<CrazyMelon> kolko je to? :D
<CrazyMelon> dej čaki da vsaj rešim kviz za DS :D
<nafisa> dejta se vidva raj faxu posvečat
<alyosha_sql> hehe ma do prvega odmora bom
<alyosha_sql> pol pomoje gremo domow
<CrazyMelon> nafisa: prikupna..ja valda
<alyosha_sql> ker itak bo s5 boring
<CrazyMelon> simpaticna deklina!
<CrazyMelon> :D
<nafisa> simpatična clo?
<nafisa> sam who TF je to reku?
<CrazyMelon> his/hers/its words not mine :D
<nafisa> a je to nekdo od petka?
<alyosha_sql> povej povej
<alyosha_sql> :
<alyosha_sql> D
<nafisa> aja, kera fora ... grem takole ... pa srečam par bivših sošolcev :D
<nafisa> elektro ... fri ...
<nafisa> aja ... hev a kueščn
<CrazyMelon> of hors ju du
<nafisa> zanima me ... če lahko preko dostopa do routerja omejim komu, kolk ma lahko največjo hitrost downloada
<alyosha_sql> skoraj sigurno ne
<alyosha_sql> ker maš kašen povprečen router
<alyosha_sql> oz. nimaš über hudega kjer bi se to dalo nardit
<alyosha_sql> :)
<nafisa> :(
<nafisa> pol mu bom pa mal kasnej enmu uhe navila
<nafisa> drug pa ne vem, ker je
<CrazyMelon> marko je!!
<alyosha_sql> blokiraj jih use pa bo
<CrazyMelon> on porn downloada
<alyosha_sql> :D
<CrazyMelon> lih zadnjič se je hvalu!
<alyosha_sql> CrazyLemon povej ti meni zakaj ta Å¡karabin vedno govori samo o itnel procesorjih
<alyosha_sql> kot da drugo ne obstaja
<alyosha_sql> ?
<alyosha_sql> :D
<CrazyMelon> alyosha_sql: povej mu da si AMD fan
<nafisa> za markota vem
<alyosha_sql> kaj tip dela za intel?
<nafisa> za tadrugega ne vem, kdo je :D
<CrazyMelon> pa boš vidu kako ti bo zabil 5ko
<CrazyMelon> :P
<alyosha_sql> ma nebom ne ker bi rad naredu:d
<alyosha_sql> hehe
<alyosha_sql> sj
<alyosha_sql> bom eku da intel je zakon!
<alyosha_sql> :D
<alyosha_sql> CrazyMelon koga maš tam u sobi?
<alyosha_sql> neke curice
<alyosha_sql> da neboš kaj naredu:D
<nafisa> lol
<CrazyMelon> lol
<nafisa> reku mi je, da sem packa :o
<CrazyMelon> alyosha_sql: meni pridejo pri DS večina 'ne' :D
<CrazyMelon> zdej sm 4. rešu in je 4x ne :D
<CrazyMelon> wtf :D
<alyosha_sql> pojma nimas:D
<alyosha_sql> CrazyMelon kaj tu pri tej arhitekturi je izpit bolj praktičen al teoretičen?
<alyosha_sql> al bol joboje:D
<CrazyMelon> alyosha_sql: poglej na fri-info.net
<alyosha_sql> ma gledam tam pa nwem
<alyosha_sql> :D
<CrazyMelon> alyosha_sql: ne se je... že 5x 'ne'
<alyosha_sql> jebešga
<alyosha_sql> mogoče pa je use ne ane
<alyosha_sql> :D
<nafisa> lol
<CrazyMelon> bomo vidli čez 5min :D
<nafisa> evo ... andrejz že na javno objavu fotko z mokro majco :D
<nafisa> otroc :D
<nafisa> hahaha
<nafisa> ju je na faxu dol zmetal :D
<nafisa> evo ... vsi trije iz FRIja :D
<lynxlynxlynx> ahaha
<lynxlynxlynx> eni niso pripravljeni donirat financ, lahko pa nam pečejo piškote
<zdobersek> pa prodaj piskote :)
<zdobersek> ko tabornice
<lynxlynxlynx> pomoje bodo dobri in ne bi preživel
<CrazyLemon> nafisa za to majco se sploh ne more reč da je wet
<CrazyLemon> do it again!
<nafisa> če je pa tak material, mona
<nafisa> nared s tanjšim blagom
<CrazyLemon> več vode dej!
<CrazyLemon> dosti več!
<lynxlynxlynx> močnejša svetloba?
<lynxlynxlynx> t-rays al kaj že :)
<nafisa> nimam svetleje ...
<nafisa> pa vode je dost
<CrazyLemon> čuj ti njo..v mokri majci se slika pa že misli da je strokovnjakinja za to področje
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: kolkrat si se pa ti sliku v mokri majci?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek uh..če bi le štel
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: pics or it didn't happen
<nafisa> zdobersek, :*
<nafisa> tnx
<nafisa> :D
<CrazyLemon> lol kako govori tale JK Shen
<CrazyLemon> smeh :D
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: we be waiting
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek private collection only
<CrazyLemon> sorry :S
<nafisa> ma, naj se oglaša, ko si bo tako obrvi oskubu, ko sm si jih jst
<Kami_> u, komaj cakam da pride samsung galaxy nexus ven :>
<zdobersek> galaxy != nexus ... ?
<Kami_> to je novi ko pride konec novembra
<Kami_> pa samsung z toti galaxy imeni so tak stupid :>
<zdobersek> to razumem, ampak a je 'galaxy nexus'?
<Kami_> ja to naj bi blo ime
<zdobersek> mah dobr.
<Kami_> headphone jack ma edino spodaj
<Kami_> to je malo annoying
<nafisa> Kami_, dej mi ti povej ... da mi ni treba it logov brat ... kdo je reku, da sem simpatična deklina? sumim, da en od vas, ko ste bli v petek ...
<zdobersek> nafisa: a so se zmotl? :)
<nafisa> sam zanima me, kdo je to reku ...
<nafisa> da ga ugriznem naslednjič
<nafisa> hahaha ... izjava moje sestrične
<nafisa> Zaka nas pelejo gledat neke planinske dokumentarce, če grem js raj na morje pa ležim tam ko crkjena žaba. :D
<zdobersek> nafisa: pol pa ne bos vec tolk simpaticna.
<zdobersek> in ne, nisem jst tega reku.
<nafisa> zdobersek, mogoče je pa to moj namen :D
<nafisa> bomo šli na izločanje ...
<nafisa> pol pa bo že en ostal ...
<zdobersek> no, jst nisem bil!
 * zdobersek je izlocen
<nafisa> CrazyLemon tega tut ne bi rekel ... :D
<zdobersek> hm, ne vem ...
<zdobersek> jst ga se ne bi izlocu!
<nafisa> ziher?
<zdobersek> ziher.
<nafisa> a da si je zmislu to?
<nafisa> da je en reku?
<zdobersek> ne, da je to reku.
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek al pa nexus prime :D
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: ja, to je to!
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek http://www.youtube.com/android
<Pepelka> Kanal uporabnika androiddevelopers      - YouTube
<CrazyLemon> če ta zanima kak govori JK Shen
<CrazyLemon> :D
<zdobersek> ..
<zdobersek> ja, dans smo mel prve vaje
<zdobersek> osnove programiranja
<zdobersek> java je ... bo zabavno.
<CrazyLemon> kako komaj danes?
<zdobersek> ja, komej dans.
<zdobersek> v tretjem tednu zacnejo tu z lab. vajami
<zdobersek> je en asistenta vprasu, kje je boljs { pisat, v isti vrstici kot ime funkcije in v naslednji
<zdobersek> in je asistent razlozu, da so to 'verske vojne', kot med uporabniki vima in emacsov
<zdobersek> je pa ubuntujevc, ampak ne ve, da v 11.10 ni vec synaptica
<CrazyLemon> sad..so sad
<CrazyLemon> povej mu naj si prebere o synapticu na ubuntu.si
<CrazyLemon> :>
<zdobersek> pa namest 'mapa' rece 'imenik'
<zdobersek> **facepalm**
<zdobersek> kim titus
<zdobersek> lol
<CrazyLemon> imenik je  tudi prav :)
<CrazyLemon> tale stream je mal razočaral
<zdobersek> andrejz forsira mapo
<CrazyLemon> 720p je..pa zgleda kot 240p :S
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: aha.
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek če prevajaš terminalsko aplikacijo al pa lib al karkol
<CrazyLemon> pol ni mapa
<CrazyLemon> ampak imenik
<CrazyLemon> :)
<zdobersek> paradiznik, paradajz ...
<zdobersek> ja, pa na win7 smo
<CrazyLemon> emm
<CrazyLemon> od zdaj naprej je bolš da so vsi google eventi v ameriki
<CrazyLemon> ker tole vzdušje v hong kongu je..lame
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: a ti bi mel kej tazga http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wvsboPUjrGc
<Pepelka> Steve Ballmer going crazy      - YouTube
<zdobersek> :)
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek ne ker gledam zdej google event!
<CrazyLemon> kok dolg je video?
<zdobersek> 1:12
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek ne..ne podpiram jemanja drog
<kubanc> folk a kdo ve, ce rabm ksno dodaten kontroler, ce instaliram dve mrezne kartice v server, al vse samo poskrbi?
<Grumpek> vse samo
<kubanc> http://blogs.technet.com/b/josebda/archive/2010/09/03/using-the-multiple-nics-of-your-file-server-running-windows-server-2008-and-2008-r2.aspx
<Pepelka> Using the multiple NICs of your File Server running Windows Server 2008 (and 2008 R2) - Jose Barreto&#39;s Blog - Site Home - TechNet Blogs
<Grumpek> jah nisi povedu da mas windows :)
<kubanc> ja windowse mam
<Grumpek> sozalje
<kubanc> a se se vedno drzis istega odgovora?
<Grumpek> ja
<kubanc> ja, samo kokr jst berem mors tole softwersko se postimat...
<kubanc> avtomastko se ne bo...
<kubanc> *avtomatsko
<Grumpek> prvo moras vedet kaj bi rad s serverjem nardil
<kubanc> server ima samo eno mrezno kartico...
<kubanc> rad bi dal dve mrezne kartice za isto omrezje...
<Grumpek> zaradi redudance ali hitrosti ?
<kubanc> hitrosti
<kubanc> ce 3 uporabniki dostopajo do podatkovnega streznika preko ene mrezne kartice se cas dostopda poveca...
<Grumpek> zdej mas not kake karte ?
<Grumpek> giga ?
<Grumpek> 10g ?
<Grumpek> fiber ?
<kubanc> 100Mbits/sec
<kubanc> switch je tud 100Mbits/sec
<Grumpek> uf :D
<kubanc> tko da nadgradnja na 1Gbits ne pride v postev
<kubanc> zato bi rad dal 2 mrezne kartice...
<Grumpek> hmmm verjetno mas za streznik en obicn pc ?
<Grumpek> ali mas kaj bolj naprednega ?
<kubanc> a je to sploh vazno?
<Grumpek> ker odkrito tale tvoja ideja z 2 karticama se da nastavit... sam dela pa ne najbols
<Grumpek> vsaj koker sem jaz mel opravka s windows masinami
<kubanc> tole sm istakl, http://www.google.si/url?sa=t&source=web&cd=9&sqi=2&ved=0CGcQFjAI&url=http%3A%2F%2Fh20000.www2.hp.com%2Fbc%2Fdocs%2Fsupport%2FSupportManual%2Fc01663264%2Fc01663264.pdf&rct=j&q=multiple%20network%20adapter%20on%20windows%20server&ei=yPOeTr3dDKmk4gTul8ziCQ&usg=AFQjCNFI6IJHgP8kIYFq_I3U-0DZ9uAApQ
<kubanc> http://www.google.si/url?sa=t&source=web&cd=9&sqi=2&ved=0CGwQxQEwCA&url=http%3A%2F%2Fdocs.google.com%2Fviewer%3Fa%3Dv%26q%3Dcache%3AYPlGFmLtPAMJ%3Ah20000.www2.hp.com%2Fbc%2Fdocs%2Fsupport%2FSupportManual%2Fc01663264%2Fc01663264.pdf%2Bmultiple%2Bnetwork%2Badapter%2Bon%2Bwindows%2Bserver%26hl%3Dsl%26gl%3Dsi%26pid%3Dbl%26srcid%3DADGEESiuy1ZnBp7F9g1mdTBR_HtTX5TBSV9YIKFJmqLBkZbmzSAVDIiwd5QmhDlxA90oBKXLn7QyYDK_0D5Jx3HEzpf2WmLSccg3tY0ZxaNJjRYq8PnEzOlZzOuo
<kubanc> 9NS3zkn7meHdZz6Z%26sig%3DAHIEtbQ8X5-GvwY7zxIN3QTiJkQIti7OAQ&ei=yPOeTr3dDKmk4gTul8ziCQ&usg=AFQjCNESxSPY6NOemAUBMrOZOlJVxQ7Z_w
<Pepelka> Uporablja tehnologijo Google Dokumentov
<Grumpek> ok... upam da ti bo zadeva delala :)
<kubanc> HP ProLiant Network Adapter Teaming
<kubanc> ja sej je ne bom instaliratl
<kubanc> samo iscem resitve..
<kubanc> :D
<sasa84> juhuuu
<neett> "ls > nekfile" vedno dodaja na konec, al prepiše vsebino?
<Grumpek> ne vem sploh ali ta HPjev SW dela na nonhp HWju
<lynxlynxlynx> prepiše
<lynxlynxlynx> >> je za append
<neett> tnx
<lynxlynxlynx> sam brez napak
<lynxlynxlynx> ker teli operatorji delajo samo na enem "deskriptorju" naenkrat
<neett> aaa? :D
<lynxlynxlynx> če maš bash 4, lahko uporabiš &>> pa bodo še napake, drugače pa 2>&1 >>
<lynxlynxlynx> aja ne, obratno 2>&1 >> log
<lynxlynxlynx> errr, >> log 2>&1
<CrazyLemon> omg!
<CrazyLemon> :>
<neett> ;D
<neett> HVALA! :P
<megapin> Živjo
<megapin> Rabim pomoč
<megapin> Namreč na prenosniku imam windows 7 kot boot os
<megapin> sedaj pa bi rad naredil dual bot
<megapin> z ubuntu-jem
<megapin> in ko mam prazno sformatirano particijo za ubuntuja
<megapin> mi piše da rabi root ?
<megapin> kaj naj  naredim ??
<lynxlynxlynx> a maš kak livecd?
<CrazyLemon> določi priklopno točko / :)
<nafisa> ne podpira jemanja drog :D hahaha
<nafisa> zato, da bi za njega več ostalo :d
<nafisa> kaj mi je skuhu v to omako ... olive, kapre ...
<nafisa> čist preveč po krejzijevsko
<megapin> ja, se opravičujem
<megapin> čisto sem spregledal
<megapin> točke ni bilo
<megapin> hvala !
<alyosha_sql> mm kaj kdo ve ta winIDEA to ne obstaja za linux
<alyosha_sql> treba na wine preklopit?
<alyosha_sql> oz. obstaja kasna varjanta tašna za linux? skoraj da bi mogla
<Grega> ce placas nekaj s paypalom, in te tam pac nategnejo in vec ne odgovarjajo.. lahko preko paypala dobis ta denar nazaj?
<Grumpek> ja ce nisi dal kot darilo
<Grumpek> pa ce ni minal mesec
<Grumpek> za drugo nisem ziher kolk je tisti maksimalni cas
<Grega> mja, vec kot mesec je mimo..
<Grega> hm
<Grumpek> to se pozanimi
<Grumpek> drugace se da
<Grega> tak se mi ne da, da je kr joj.. ampak ce me ma nekdo tolk za norca...
<megapin> Pozdravljeni
<megapin> Sedaj pa res rabim pomoč
<megapin> nekaj sem v particijah zasral
<megapin> ubuntu sicer inštaliral
<megapin> ampak windows se  ne prižge več
<megapin> tudi ko ga hočem na novo namestit
<megapin> mi sploh ne pokaže diska
<lynxlynxlynx> mwahaha?
<megapin> oz PARTICIJ
<zdobersek> bug #1 fixed.
<megapin> ??
<Grumpek> mogoce si pa cel disk uporabu za linux :)
<megapin> ja verjetno
<megapin> samo  niti formatirat ne morem
<lynxlynxlynx> pebkac
<lynxlynxlynx> pa dej iz linuxa
<zdobersek> lynxlynxlynx: noooo
<megapin> ja samo potem sem v vsakem primeru ob vse podatke
<zdobersek> megapin: ce si z ubuntu instalacijo povozu particijo, kjer je bil windows, poti nazaj nekok ni
<zdobersek> as far as I know
<lynxlynxlynx> razen s forenziko
<megapin> kaj mi torej preostane ?
<megapin> formatiral nisem
<megapin> samo preinštaliral
<lynxlynxlynx> zažen ubuntu, se priklop sem, potem pa lahko nadaljujemo
<lynxlynxlynx> fdisk izpis bomo rabli
<megapin> podatki so Å¡e vsi ostali gor
<megapin> samo kar nemorem windowsa dat gor
<megapin> je kakšna opcija kot da moram vse to fomratirat???
<lynxlynxlynx> ja a prej si mel okna gor?
<megapin> ja
<lynxlynxlynx> če je vse še gor, pol je samo mbr za popravt?
<megapin> ja
<megapin> samo je cela particija nevidna
<lynxlynxlynx> to zna cd od oken
<lynxlynxlynx> mbr je skor vedno vezan na disk
<megapin> ja mam okna, samo me direktno vrže na inštalacijo
<lynxlynxlynx> pol pa še mal razišč kako prideš do tega
<lynxlynxlynx> sam nisem nikoli rabil :)
<megapin> vse je enkrat prvič
<megapin> disk od oken ne zazna verjetno da so okna gor
<megapin> in sploh ni možno potem popravljat
<megapin> jaooo
<megapin> jao ko nisem mel narejenega imegeja
<megapin> sedaj pa.....
<megapin> kaj naj sploh Å¡e naredim
<zdobersek> http://slo-tech.com/novice/t488827#crta
<Pepelka> Samsung Galaxy Nexus @ Slo-Tech
<zdobersek> I like => I wish/want
<megapin> jaoo
<zdobersek> megapin: je mozno dostopat do particije, kjer so bli windowsi?
<megapin> preko linuxov ja
<zdobersek> da bi kr mountal tisto particijo in pobral dol, kar je blo gor vrednega, ce ni nic formatirano.
<megapin> z windowsi ne
<megapin> niti cd ne zazna
<megapin> kako se cel disk formatira v windowsih
<megapin> ??
<megapin> jao
<megapin> v linuxih
<megapin> kako se formatira cel disk v linuxih ?
<lynxlynxlynx> dd, ampak ne rabiš
<megapin> ravno sem
<megapin> ker drugega ni preostalo
<megapin> da vidim kaj bo sedaj
<megapin> zdobersek
<megapin> kaj naj naredim
<megapin> formatiral sem
<megapin> Å¡e vedno ne zazna
<megapin> a nisem prav formatiral ?
<megapin> prosim pomagaj
<megapin> kako naj formatiram da bo windows zaznal ?????????
<zdobersek> megapin: zdej prek ubuntuja formatiras particijo, na ktero bi namestil windows?
<megapin> cel disk bi formatiral
<megapin> samo prosim povej kako da bo windows zaznal
<megapin> particije
<megapin> ???
<nafisa> nič pametnega ...
<nafisa> grem spančkat dalje
<zdobersek> megapin: odstranit moras particije
<zdobersek> da je tam prazen prostor
<megapin> kako to naredimn ?
<zdobersek> tisto bi moral windows zaznaz
<zdobersek> zaznat*
<megapin> kako to naredim ?
<zdobersek> kok zdejle formatiras? z live cdjem?
<megapin> nemorem
<megapin> ne zazna nič
<megapin> :( :( :(
<megapin> jaoooo
<zdobersek> na kak nacin dostopas do diska, kterga formatiras?
<megapin> sploh nevem če sem v ubuntuju pravilno formatiral
<nafisa> ne zazna ... al ti ne znaš prit v boot manu?
<nafisa> meni*
<megapin> ja znam
<megapin> samo v ubuntuju nisem ravno domač
<nafisa> kaj ima veze ubuntu pa boot meni?
<megapin> kaj ma pa boot meni , v boot menijem se ne da formatirat
<nafisa> *facepalm*
<megapin> ?
<nafisa> *doublefacepalm*
<megapin> prosim pomagaj kako anj formatiram da bo live cd zaznal particije
<nafisa> dej ... naj ti žan pomaga
<megapin> problem je to da live cd sploh diska ne zazna
<nafisa> js grem naprej spat
<nafisa> da me nau glava bolela
<nafisa> cya
<lynxlynxlynx> večinokrat je bilo pod livecd mišljen tak z linuxom
<lynxlynxlynx> zato zmeda
<lynxlynxlynx> particije lahko brišeš s fdisk
<lynxlynxlynx> pa smo na začetku
<CrazyLemon> lej jo nafisa k je wannabe profi :>
<alyosha_sql> si jo vidu a:D
<marko_> a kdo ve kako je sky-u ime
<alyosha_sql> CrazyLemon ju3 15:30
<nafisa> CrazyLemon, veš ... saj ne obvladam vsega ... tumasta pa tut nisem
<marko_> o nafisa
<nafisa> oj
<nafisa> dons ste pa tolk filme dol vlekli, da mate ziher film večer, jebovas
<marko_> je nekdo pustil listek na wcju :D
<marko_> da si naj omejimo al pa zvečer to delamo
<marko_> a si bla ti
<nafisa> ja, kdo pa
<marko_> ma dej jaz sem cel dan že v depresiji
<nafisa> ne zvečer, ko so vsi gor
<nafisa> ampak čez noč
<marko_> no, tak ja
<marko_> jaz nisem bil :>
<nafisa> ka pa je tak hudo?
<marko_> ma domača naloga
<nafisa> povej mi mac address ... pa ti povem, kolk si pretoču podatkov dons :D
<nafisa> ker predmet pa?
<marko_> programiranje :D
<nafisa> pošl mi
<marko_> a nalogo?
<nafisa> tja ti ne morem zdajle prit, ker stranke čakam
<nafisa> ja, nalogo, ka pa?
<nafisa> kokoši ne rabim :D
<nafisa> edin, če maš kak čik :D
<marko_> watafak
<marko_> ej
<marko_> zdej sem Å¡e enkrat pogledal nalogo
<marko_> in mi je dokaj jasna postala lol!
<marko_> ko prej primerov nisem razumel pa se sploh nisem ubadal z njimi
<marko_> zdej na podlagi primerov, vem, ka naredit
<marko_> no, vsaj sanja se mi
<CrazyLemon> žališ se zaradi naloge pri programiranju? v drugem tednu? ti k si šel na srednjo rač.?
<marko_> nafisa, mam čike pa kaj drugega tudi:D
<CrazyLemon> omg :)
<CrazyLemon> in sky-u je ime urban :)
<nafisa> ja in?
<nafisa> če mu je ime?
<marko_> CrazyLemon, ma point je v tem da je matematika in logika (in ja, vem da bodo vse naloge take ampak v primerjavi s prejšnjimi je ta, ki je kao prva, ful težja)
<nafisa> marko_, sem ti rekla ... za javo mi pošlji
<nafisa> mogoče še kaj znam
<marko_> v pythonu delamo
<nafisa> aja ... uhhhh ... to pa Å¡e par let nisem povohala :D
<lynxlynxlynx> sej logika pa matematika sta jezično agnostična :)
<nafisa> marko_, pošl vseen, da videm, kako čudo delate
<marko_> ma bom navodilo kar tukaj prilimal če koga zanima
<marko_> V otroškem vrtcu so zabili v zemljo kole različnih velikosti v različnih razdaljah. Prek njih bodo napeli vrv in jo na vseh kolih, ki se jih dotika, pritrdili z žebljem. Napiši program, ki za dani razpored pove, koliko žebljev in koliko vrvi potrebujejo.
<marko_> Odmiki hlodov (njihove koordinate x, pri čemer prvi hlod ni nujno na x=0) in njihove velikosti so podane s seznamom parov (terk). Situacijo na spodnji sliki opisuje seznam
<marko_> http://pastebin.com/vmaujWdM
<Pepelka> hlodi = [(23.989,  8.526), (31.338, 11.759), (35.16, 17.933),           (47.507, - Pastebin.com
<marko_> to so hlodi
<marko_> Vrv se dotika šestih kolov ([(23.989, 8.526), (35.16, 17.933), (54.269, 24.694), (72.496, 29.692), (109.244, 20.285), (133.35, 6.762)]), torej potrebujejo šest žebljev, dolžina vrvi, ki jo potrebujejo, pa je 119.346 (katerihkoli že merskih eno
<lynxlynxlynx> ... in kje je problem?
<nafisa> ja, da ne zna narest, ne
<nafisa> in sovražim stranke, ki zamujajo
<lynxlynxlynx> to ne gre tko
<lynxlynxlynx> kaj točno ne razume
<nafisa> to pomeni, da do polnoči ne bom mogla nikamor spizdit ... niti spat
<lynxlynxlynx> pa bod tečna, ane
<nafisa> ja, nad kom naj bom tečna ... če pa strank sploh še ni?
<lynxlynxlynx> ko pride
<nafisa> ja, da me Å¡ef nagoni ...
<nafisa> kaj je s tem app-om za vreme
<nafisa> že cel dan mi kaže, da dežuje
<lynxlynxlynx> a ve kje si?
<CrazyLemon> ti pa nimaš nobenga appa  k odpre okno :>
<nafisa> tud če ga odprem, ne vem velik
<nafisa> ko od klime kaplja pred okno
<CrazyLemon> http://vizita.si/clanek/novice/njegovi-testisi-tehtajo-45-kilogramov.html
<Pepelka> Njegovi testisi tehtajo 45 kilogramov! - Vizita.si
<CrazyLemon> lol..tale pa MA JAJCA
<CrazyLemon> :D
<nafisa> bogi
<nafisa> če bi mela takole, bi jih dala odrezat
<CrazyLemon> ni mu fajn ne :)
<nafisa> kak je kaj brskalnik rekonq?
<nafisa> saj bom mela sam občasno za FB
<nafisa> grem probat
<nafisa> oj, Sky[x]
<nafisa> veš ... CrazyLemon je prejle ugotovu, kako ti je ime :D
<CrazyLemon> [20:34:10] <marko_> a kdo ve kako je sky-u ime
<CrazyLemon> nafisa ne bit pametna no :)
<nafisa> haha
<nafisa> dej, če se zezam, nooooooooooooooooo
<CrazyLemon> RIIIIIIIIGHTTTTTTTTTTTT
<CrazyLemon> :>
<Sky[x]> a ?
<nafisa> če pa res, no
<nafisa> Sky[x], skrij se ... zalezujejo te
<nafisa> v wc so ti hotr skrito kamero naštelat
<Sky[x]> aha
<lynxlynxlynx> pa display
<lynxlynxlynx> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u6uYJ38RDaA&feature=feedrec_grec_index
<Pepelka> Anime mirror - only in Korea or China      - YouTube
<CrazyLemon> lynxlynxlynx awesome :D
<lynxlynxlynx> mhm
<Grega> da vidim!!
<Grega> ahahah
<Grega> jaz bi se polulal
<CrazyLemon> fckin' sinope..kr ne spusti mi ssh skozi
<Kami_> lol, kul ta mirror :>
<marko_> fak!
<marko_> če bi se meni to zgodlo bi pustil šolo pa postal nek shounen anime hero
<marko_> dokler ne bi ugotovil da je fake :/
<nafisa> marko_, se ti da it gor na čik? ;:D
<marko_> mal me bo sram ampak ajde
<marko_> čez kolko časa?:D
<CrazyLemon> marko_ zdej si pa naj...
<nafisa> lol
<CrazyLemon> dobesedno!
<nafisa> ne bo te sram
<nafisa> js bom prišla v plišastih copatih
<nafisa> se boš smeju
<marko_> čak
<marko_> kje si zdaj sploh ti
<nafisa> a ti potrkam na steno? :D
<marko_> ne no
<marko_> če si rekla da si ti drugje
<nafisa> sej je skladišče vmes, no
<marko_> haha
<marko_> ja dej prid gor :D
<nafisa> ok
<nafisa> pr sob počak
<nafisa> grema skup gor
<Sky[x]> ojoj dobr se fukarta ana
<marko_> haha
<marko_> kera carica je ta nafia
<CrazyLemon> Grega tole je pa zate http://www.moanmyip.com/
<CrazyLemon> :D
<Pepelka> MoanMyIP.com - Sexy Girls Moaning Your IP Address!
<CrazyLemon> pa prižgi zvočnike
<Grega> hahahah
<Grega> se dobro, da ni mati v sobi poleg
<Grega> :)
<CrazyLemon> http://www.moanmyos.com/
<CrazyLemon> tale je še bolši
<Pepelka> MoanMyOS.com - Sexy Girls Moaning Your Operating System (OS)!
<CrazyLemon> sam če uporabljaš linux :p
<Grega> bom pol poslusal :>
<CrazyLemon> "i've got a special thing for penguins"
<CrazyLemon> :>
<Grega> :)
<Grega> hm
<Grega> torej zdaj vec ne bom rabil placevat na MFC, da bodo vzdihovale moj IP :>
<CrazyLemon> haha
<lynxlynxlynx> ej, a je 27.10. praznik?
<lynxlynxlynx> v koledarju nimam nič
<CrazyLemon> ne ni
<Grega> mislim, da je pon. in tor. praznik
<Grega> oz. nekaj..
<Grega> :)
<CrazyLemon> jp
<CrazyLemon> 31. & 1.11
<Grega> torej, 31 in 1
<lynxlynxlynx> ok, pol ni bug
<nafisa> waaaaaaa, madafakas :D
<CrazyLemon> http://image.24ur.com/media/images/600xX/Oct2011/60782407.jpg
<CrazyLemon> matr kok je lep
<nafisa> hahaha, ku viranta po pop tv vlačijo :D
<marko_> you're not the best looking but i still love you :DD
<nafisa> CrazyLemon, tok lep ko ti
<marko_> skoraj sem umrl
<nafisa> marko_, da te nau kap :D
<CrazyLemon> nafisa uff..to pa je kompliment :$
<marko_> CrazyLemon, a to je galaxy 2?
<CrazyLemon> marko_ eh..ostan pri čikih pa alkoholu
<CrazyLemon> bolš bo!
<nafisa> CrazyLemon, saj si luškan ... sam pač ... me zanima, če je telefon tud takega karakterja ko ti ... zajeban :D
<nafisa> aja, btw ... marko_ ... o kom govoriš? :D
<nafisa> čem*
<marko_> CrazyLemon, kaj je pa za telefon
<CrazyLemon> nafisa sej js nism zajeban..čist mirn pa skuliran sm...zen is my second name :)
<CrazyLemon> marko_ galaxy nexus! :)
<marko_> nafisa, o onem linku ko je CrazyLemon dal za moanyourOS
<CrazyLemon> danes zjutraj predstavljen javnosti
<nafisa> ah, kr na lepo oko, ga maš rad?
<nafisa> jao jao
<CrazyLemon> marko_ kaj pa maš windows da ti to reče?
<CrazyLemon> :>
<marko_> linux:>
<nafisa> peesda ... opažam, da imamo retoriko v žlahti ... sam eni je ne znajo razvit (moja mama) :D lol
<CrazyLemon> vidiš..men pa ne reče tega
<CrazyLemon> marko_ očitno ma dostop do kamere
<CrazyLemon> :>
<marko_> če bi blo to res pol bi se pri tebi samo slišalo "ugh" pa tišina
<CrazyLemon> haha :))
<nafisa> kje je kamera?
<Sky[x]> CrazyLemon: po lsem i splaca pocakat na ta tulifon ? :D
<nafisa> jutr bo sneeeeeeegggggggggg
<CrazyLemon> Sky[x] definitivno...drug mesec bo na voljo :)
<CrazyLemon> ne bo pa poceni :>
<nafisa> ne bo poceniiii
<nafisa> :P
<CrazyLemon> http://www.google.com/nexus/
<Pepelka> Galaxy Nexus
<nafisa> uh ... android 4.0
<nafisa> tale face lock pa ne vem, če je pameten ...
<nafisa> kaj če je tema?
<CrazyLemon> to pa ..zna bit problem :D
<CrazyLemon> si pa naštimaš tadrug lock pa je :D
<nafisa> prva dama de fronče rodila
<nafisa> deklico dalio
<nafisa> :)))
<marko_> živce zgubljam
<marko_> =(
<lynxlynxlynx> sam naklon zaporednih daljic moraš primerjat
<CrazyLemon> no vidiš marko_ .. lynxlynxlynx moraš težit..ne meni :D
<marko_> kaki naklon zaporednih daljic
<Sky[x]> kok pa stane ?
<lynxlynxlynx> a obupavas nad koli al čem drugim?
<marko_> lynxlynxlynx, veš, v glavi vem, kako bi s pitagovorim lahko nekak to naredil... ampak a poznaš tisti občutek ko ti vstran beži... ko si predstavljaš vse skupaj le delno
<marko_> ne vem povezat stvari, ne vem niti kje bi začel
<marko_> pa dejansko ne jamram sam, mam kurčev pycharm odprt pa se drkam že od prej
<lynxlynxlynx> kva je to?
<marko_> ma nek ide za python
<lynxlynxlynx> a narisal si si?
<marko_> ne, sploh nimam ravnila pa nič:D
<lynxlynxlynx> eh, skico
<CrazyLemon> kaj ti bo ravnilo.. :)
<marko_> sej mam skico!
<marko_> čakaj
<marko_> http://ucilnica.fri.uni-lj.si/file.php/166/naloge/vrv.png
<Pepelka> Preusmeritev
<marko_> a jo lahko vidiš?
<lynxlynxlynx> če so koli lepo razporejeni, ni nobenga problema
<lynxlynxlynx> ne
<lynxlynxlynx> <-- gozdar
<marko_> http://www.shrani.si/f/3d/8e/1Y9KcCGs/2/vrv.png
<lynxlynxlynx> moraš pazi samo na "prevoje"
<lynxlynxlynx> ja
<CrazyLemon> hm..a ni to tko da primerjaš pač vrednosti :)
<lynxlynxlynx> predstavlji si, da povežeš vse kole
<lynxlynxlynx> ziher je več algoritmov :)
<CrazyLemon> ja..ne gre na moj način..je pa dost lažji moj način :p
<CrazyLemon> oziroma bi šlo..do najvišje točke
<CrazyLemon> sam za navzdol ne gre
<lynxlynxlynx> a ni čudno igrišče, drugač
<CrazyLemon> seveda je čudno..če je ovca gor s slušalkami na glavi
<CrazyLemon> :>
<marko_> ma ej... jaz dejansko sploh ne razumem naloge
<marko_> zakaj ni naloge v stilu napiši to, da bo naredil to pa to, če bo to pa to itd
<marko_> takih nalog sploh ne razumem
<marko_> kot je ta
<lynxlynxlynx> maš srečo
<marko_> zakaj?
<lynxlynxlynx> takakaka naloga te poneumlja
<lynxlynxlynx> tole pa ne
<lynxlynxlynx> razumevanje je treba razvijat, ne pa receptov
<lynxlynxlynx> torej jaz bi rešil takole:
<lynxlynxlynx> izračunaš vse koeficiente daljic med zaporednimi koli, potem pa iteriraš čez pare
<lynxlynxlynx> drugi koeficient mora biti manši ali enak, da bo vmes cvek
<lynxlynxlynx> potem samo vse skupaj ponoviš parkrat, da se ti poenostavi do konca
<marko_> torej izračunam razdaljo med prvim in drugim, drugim in tretjim itd?
<marko_> ne vem kaj pomeni iterirati čez pare
<lynxlynxlynx> for/while/until
<lynxlynxlynx> pari pa zaporedne razdalje med koli
<Grega> "preleteti" po domace
<Grega> :)
<lynxlynxlynx> kosi vrvice
<lynxlynxlynx> uuuu
<lynxlynxlynx> iščeš največji konveksni poligon
<lynxlynxlynx> to bi se lahko Å¡el Å¡e kak simplex :D
<Aseq> bacek Jon drugace
<Aseq> ta ovca na sliki je bacek Jon
<lynxlynxlynx> :)
<nafisa> kje je bacek jon??
<Aseq> http://www.shrani.si/f/3d/8e/1Y9KcCGs/2/vrv.png
<nafisa> haha
<nafisa> a ti maš tut 6 palc? :D
<lynxlynxlynx> Å¡e ene variante sem se spomnu
<lynxlynxlynx> vzameš najvišjega, tam bo ziher žebelj, potem pa gledaš levo in desno polovico, kaj je naslednje najvišje in ponavljaš do min/max
<CrazyLemon> moja ideja! malce lepš povedana!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<Aseq> neat
<Aseq> ampak prejsnja lynxlynxlynxova je bolj optimalna
<lynxlynxlynx> najbrž ja, sam tale pa ful spominja na sortiranje
<Aseq> vsaj ce pythonov max() ni kaka res pametna stvar
<CrazyLemon> http://img7.imagebanana.com/img/4rfih313/Auswahl_001.png
<CrazyLemon> hahaha
<nafisa> lol
<lynxlynxlynx> http://www.mattbors.com/strips/807.png
<nafisa> fast and 4G ... kaj ti nuca to pri naš, če 3G komi dela :D
<CrazyLemon> lynxlynxlynx :))
<CrazyLemon> nafisa na 4Gju se dela tudi v sloveniji :)
<nafisa> ja, ma kje?
<nafisa> žv treh mestih v slo :D
<CrazyLemon> nafisa kako kje
<CrazyLemon> mobitel nadgrajuje svoje baze
<CrazyLemon> pa simobil tudi
<CrazyLemon> za tušmobil pa ne vem
<nafisa> uuu, kako vidljivost mamo v LJ ... 9999 m :D
<nafisa> ma, tuš je sranje
<nafisa> simobil pa tud
<nafisa> bi mela simobil ...
<CrazyLemon> tuš je zakon...Z A K O N :)
<nafisa> pa kaj mi nuca ... pri nas gor vleče mobitel, debitel .... saj tuš tud, sam bol kilavo
<nafisa> simobil pa sploh ne vleče
<CrazyLemon> tušmobil ma bolšo pokritost kot simobil..če se prav spomnem podatkov :)
<nafisa> ima pa smotano ponudbo ... aparatov in paketov
<CrazyLemon> kaj pa vem
<CrazyLemon> men je tale moj paket kul
<CrazyLemon> 5€ za 1gb na naročnino
<CrazyLemon> in potem pa še klici pa smsi se posebej plačajo
<nafisa> in kolk maš pol na mesec za plačat?
<CrazyLemon> jah..najmanj 5€ :D     največ pa..odvisno od klicev pa smsov :)
<nafisa> ok ... ker jst ponucam 80 MB prenosa ... pa okol 400 sms-ov ... pa 400 minut v domače omrežje pa 120 minuit v druga omrežja ...
<CrazyLemon> pa plačaš...kok?
<nafisa> prej, ko je blo v paketu 1 GB prenosa, sem ponucala okol 300 MB ...
<nafisa> plačam 19 ... tam nekje
<CrazyLemon> pri mobitelu?
<marko_> jaz mam že nad 80€ računa
<nafisa> aha
<marko_> vse minute pokuril
<marko_> že prvi teden
<nafisa> jao, marko_
<nafisa> jst tok ponucam, ker kličem okol za brata pa mamo ...
<nafisa> ok, meseđiram pa zase ... okol 50 sms-ov mam pa s šefom na mesec
<CrazyLemon> aja..no pol je manj ja :)     čeprav free20 je 20€..pa maš neomejeno prenosa pa smsov
<CrazyLemon> sam je pa omejeno na 400min na druga omrežja
<CrazyLemon> "omejeno"
<nafisa> ja no ... isti kurac pol nekje
<nafisa> samo preurejeno mal
<nafisa> prenosa itak ne rabim več, kot 300 MB ... pa če se na pol prelomim
<CrazyLemon> ja ampak pri mobitelu maš 100 :)
<nafisa> ja, ponucam pa 80 ... ker se ne prelomim na pol
<nafisa> prej sem Å¡e slike objavljala preko tega ....
<nafisa> zdaj pa to delam preko wifi
<marko_> ma mobitel je za faking kurac
<marko_> telefoniranje bi moralo biti neomejeno in zastonj
<marko_> :>
<nafisa> ja, kje pa ti živiš? :D
<nafisa> aja, če ne bi vedla, bi mislila, da kje v kaki drugi galaksiji :D
<nafisa> dej virantu to predlagi :D hahaha
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1232-2: X.Org X server regression  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1232-2/
<nafisa> on se zavzema za korenite spremembe :D
<CrazyLemon> kaj maš ti tok proti virantu
<nafisa> js proti virantu?
<nafisa> nič
<nafisa> edino to, da sva v žlahti :D
<CrazyLemon> ja..ponavljaš da sta v žlahti...in vedno ko ga omeniš sledi "hahaha"... in te preprosto..ne razumem
<nafisa> PEESDA NOOOO ...
<nafisa> a se Å¡e smejat ne morem?
<lynxlynxlynx> a ti maš pa čist normalno žlahto? :)
<nafisa> v njegovi familiji so sami krejziji :D
<CrazyLemon> ne vem sploh koga sprašuje :)
<ziga555> hej
<ziga555> mogoce kdo ve s katerim ukazom imam na znc vzporedno povezana 2 streznika in dva kanala?
<nafisa> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=DryVmGDArTY
<Pepelka> Boo: Muse Lullaby      - YouTube
<CrazyLemon> http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/revolights/revolights-join-the-revolution
<Pepelka> revolights. join the revolution. by Kent, Adam & Jim &mdash; Kickstarter
<CrazyLemon> tole ja pa fckin awesome
<marko_> sem se odločil, da bom jutri nalogo naredil
<marko_> ko jebe matematiko
<marko_> pač ne bom naredil tiste naloge
<marko_> ampak dokler za programiranje ne naredim ne bom mogel normalno živet
<CrazyLemon> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S2oymHHyV1M
<Pepelka> Mountain Biker gets taken out by BUCK - CRAZY Footage - Only in Africa      - YouTube
<CrazyLemon> LOL!
<CrazyLemon> FCK
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1192-3: Libvoikko regression  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1192-3/
<nafisa> haha ... fak ... kakor kak računalniški forum pogledam ... vsepovsod tale veliki modri kit deli nasvete in svoja razmišljanja :D
#ubuntu-si 2011-10-20
<tnm_> whre's the trash application in gnome 3?
<nafisa> peesda ... zdej vidim, kaj morm downloadat na partisu, da mi uploada na polno ...
<lynxlynxlynx> sneži :D
<CrazyLemon> ne pa ne!
<CrazyLemon> (hvala bogu!)
<lynxlynxlynx> pffft
<Grega> kaj je "najhujsa" stvar, ki jo lahko naredim proti podjetju v usa, ki me je nategnilo?
<CrazyLemon> kill 'em all!
<Grega> to je predrago
<CrazyLemon> zanimivo..če poženem v terminalu apt-get upgrade..mi zadrži en paket... če pa ročno zaženem update manager...pa ga normalno inštaliral...stupid ubuntu
<CrazyLemon> Grega če poznaš njihove stranke potem pošlji mail strankam ter opiši kako so te nategnili in naj jim oni ne nasedejo
<CrazyLemon> :)
<Grega> to ne bo imelo efekta, ker imajo 95% slabih reviewov, 5% pa je fake..
<Grega> v slo bi jim kaksno trzno inspekcijo poslal..
<CrazyLemon> http://a7.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/314918_10150874781950652_112787180651_21205368_2004571271_n.jpg lol
<Pepelka> http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=112787180651
<Grega> google translate ;)
<lynxlynxlynx> Grega: in potem vseeno naročiš pri njih?
<Grega> lynxlynxlynx: jah, prepozen sem bil
<Grega> oz. prehiter
<Grega> kakorkoli..
<lynxlynxlynx> ziher majo tud oni kakega ombudsmana / ti
<Grega> ?
<CrazyLemon> http://www.oig.doc.gov/Pages/default.aspx       ?
<Pepelka> Office of Inspector General
<Kami_> Grega: slap teh shit out of em :>
<Kami_> Grega: drugace pa ne vem ce lahko kaj, kaka slaba reklama drugo pa ne vem :/
<Grega> Kami_: ti imas kolege iz texasa, ce grejo tja jim dam $20
<Grega> oz. jim dajo oni, mojih $20
<Grega> :)
<Kami_> Grega: ja pa ga bojo v rack omaro zaprli :>
<Kami_> Grega: tega ko te je nategno
<Kami_> za dva tedna
<Grega> deal, potem jim dam $100
<Kami_> :D
<Grega> je komu dolcas in bi bil moj odvetnik? :>
<Kami_> Grega: bo nafisa :>
<Grega> ojoj
<CrazyLemon> ok..a mi lahk nekdo razloži zakaj f7f7f7f7 (sivobela) barvo..na sliki pokaže kot..barvo gorčice :D
<napsy> nimas skalibriranega zaslona?
<Grega> mogoce imas pokvarjen monitor
<CrazyLemon> pol bi tale celoten xchat zaslon bil tak :)
<CrazyLemon> zaslon deluje normalno..sam tale gimp me je..
<Grega> mislis "jebe"?
<CrazyLemon> hmm
<CrazyLemon> zgleda je od bl4za .gif fcked up :D
<CrazyLemon> če rišem z črno po .gifu jo pokaže kot temno viola
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> s*
<napsy> mogoce nimas pravih barvnih profilo
<napsy> profilov*
<napsy> al pa da ma ta slika omejene barve
<napsy> nevem recimo sam 16
<CrazyLemon> možno
<CrazyLemon> nč..bo pač ostala taka kot je :D
<Grega> to je vedno dobra resitev
<CrazyLemon> mal več barv na prvi strani nikoli ne škodi :D
<Kami_> napsy: o, si ze zacel kaj go site delat? :)
<napsy> Kami_: huh zdajle pa mam tolk mal enga casa :-)
<napsy> se skor vsak dan ob enih zjutri vracam domov :)
<Kami_> aja :/
<napsy> bi z veseljem kj delu sam se trenutno prevec dogaja v okolici :)
<Kami_> heh
<nafisa> haha, Grega ... kera reakcija
<nafisa> "ojoj" hahaha
<Grega> :/
<nafisa> Kami_, jst nisem odvetnica
<Kami_> napsy: sicer koliko se spomnim si ze mel nekaj na strai strani tud :)
<Kami_> napsy: neke clanke pa par primerov ce se par spomnim
<napsy> mhm
<napsy> n wiki je bil
<napsy> en*
<Kami_> aha
<napsy> umm ja ... bom probu cez ta vikend kj cassa si vzet
<napsy> tk za go 1 bi blo kul da bi blo se kj v slovenscini
<Kami_> jap
<napsy> sm mislu nabavit en nettop za server sam me je zdj mal pri dnarju stisnal ker sem letel iz studenta
<napsy> pa pol postavit nek web servercek
<Kami_> aha hosting ti lahko jaz kak zrihtam ce je treba
<napsy> hm to bi blo kr kul, ja
<napsy> sam sj sm reku, zdajle nimam neki vlk casa :)
<napsy> bom mogoce kj v soboto/nedeljo geeku za go
<Kami_> heh, k
<napsy> mi je pa vsec da so dolocl nek 'release'
<napsy> da se development mal upocasni
<napsy> sm tut ze mal v sluzbi omenu go, bom probu nrdit kak rewrite za nase storitve v njem
<Kami_> heh kul
<Kami_> mi smo se tud menli da bi go za eno zadevo uporabljali samo se ne vem kaj bo z tem
<napsy> aha kul
<Kami_> kr cross platform podpora je naceloma tud kr dobra
<napsy> aha
<napsy> nic letim js dalje, se slismo se kj
<napsy> ajde
<Kami_> ajde
<nafisa> od kod thunderbird stakne pošto, k sem jo popucala iz smetnjaka že en mesec nazaj
<nafisa> prekle za kurnk
<Sky[x]> kva je no
<Sky[x]> nafisa v Rušah sem ves ket je to ?
<Sky[x]> k si taka mariborcanka :P
<nafisa> ammm ... Sky[x] ... kaj je pa tebe dons zmedlo
<nafisa> sicer pa vem, kje so ruše, ja
<Sky[x]> a nisi ti v MB?
<nafisa> zdj sem Å¡e v LJ
<CrazyLemon> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B78kmg9xPP8
<Pepelka> Siri, Where can I hide a dead body?      - YouTube
<marko_> nafisa, a si ti kake omejitve na ruterju nastavljala
<nafisa> marko_, a bi jih mogla?
<marko_> ne:>
<marko_> a si doma
<nafisa> aja ... Å¡e en nasvet ... od 18-18.30 raj ne hod iz sobe :P
<marko_> zakwa
<nafisa> joke
<marko_> hmmmmmm.>
<nafisa> sej sem napisala, da joke
<marko_> si ziher da nisi omejitve nastavila
<marko_> ker zdaj downloadam neki pa mi ne preskoči 600kb/s
<nafisa> sam je zdajle spet začel lagat net ...
<marko_> :P
<marko_> saj bo 5 minut samo
<nafisa> a zatoooooooooooo
<marko_> čez 4 minute bo epizoda dol
<marko_> a greš na čik
<nafisa> jebote majko
<nafisa> :D
<marko_> :D
<marko_> samo da pojem sendvič
<nafisa> ammm ... ja, sam še nisem šla po čike :\ grrrrrrr
<nafisa> prov morm jih it kupt
<nafisa> pa ko mam tako daleč do bencinske kle :D
<marko_> ti bom jaz dal čik zdaj
<marko_> okej
<nafisa> pa mim dveh trafik sem prejle Å¡la ... pa se nism spomnla :D
<CrazyLemon> <nafisa> jebote majko
<marko_> ajde
<CrazyLemon> a Majko je vajin cimer?
<marko_> pridi do sobe
<marko_> nafisa
<marko_> pridi!
<marko_> pa hitro
<marko_> pizdo mater
<nafisa> ja, že grem
<marko_> pridna
<marko_> kjuti patuti je ta nafisa
<nafisa> lol
<nafisa> thunderbird mi je zablokiru :S jao jaoooooo
<Sky[x]> hehe
<Sky[x]> zdj bi mogu met nek solski IP spet
<nafisa> čemu?
<nafisa> waw ... možnost e-volitev ... carsko
<marko_> od kdaj
<marko_> joj
<marko_> to tak ni ful dobra ideja...
<marko_> že vidim ko bodo volitve
<marko_> "Strežniki za e-volitve pridobivali DDoS napade"...
<CrazyLemon> pridobivali? :D
<marko_> CrazyLemon, ko sem napisal ta stavek pa pritisnil enter sem ga prebral pa se tudi vprašal
<marko_> "what was i thinking" :D
<CrazyLemon> nothing :>
<CrazyLemon> nč..shutdown
<marko_> nafisa, a si ti trenutno na ubuntuju?
<neett> kaj prineses kolegici, ki je diplomirala, pa ma zaj fešto v ta namen,... oO
<kubanc> folk, network hubi posiljajo paketke vsem napravam v omrezju ne?
<kubanc> pa ne morejo imeti full duplex, ampak samo half duplex?
<kubanc> am i right?
<Grumpek> mas prav
<denis__> živjo zanima me kako se pri unity2d zminimizira vsa okna naenkrat
<denis__> super+d ne deluje
<andrejz> Ctrl+D mogoče?
<denis__> ne
<denis__> ne dela
<Sky[x]> ctrl + h ce posnemajo apple :D
<Sky[x]> al pa win + h
<denis__> še kr nč
<denis__> in to mi ne dela ne na enem ne na drugem računalniku
<denis__> nism že kar nekaj časa uporabljal unityja :D
<Sky[x]> nebi vedu sme mac user :)
<denis__> sem mislil da so kaj spreminjali bližnjice
<denis> bah
<denis> ne dela nobena bližnjice
<Grumpek> Sky[x] mislim, da je boljsi ekvivalent F11 :)
<denis> aha
<denis> ctrl+alt+d
<Jorky> Helou
<andrejz> helou
<Jorky> Kaj kej dogaja?
<andrejz> Å¡e malo pa bo vikend ;)
<Jorky> :)
<Jorky> finaly
<Jorky> :D
<kubanc> Grumpek, si tle?
<Grumpek> ja
<marko-_-> vedno bolj ko delam v pythonu vedno bolj mi je všeč
<Sky[x]> a to pomen da jutr na vaje prides ? :D
<zdobersek> lol
<marko-_-> Sky[x], ja, ti?
<marko-_-> :D
<marko-_-> zdej bom začel resno hodit
<marko-_-> na vaje
<marko-_-> danes sem pri računalniški arhitekturi skoraj zaspal
<marko-_-> fak, kero monotono predavanje
<marko-_-> dejansko sem zaspal za par minut
<marko-_-> Sky[x], a prideš jutri? Bova skup sedela?
<marko-_-> pliiiiis
<lynxlynxlynx> hah
<kubanc> em pr network hubu, on poslje paketke vsem napravam, in tista ki ima pravilen MAC naslov, tista dobi paketek, druge ga zavrnejo?
<lynxlynxlynx> pa a nisi ti diplomiral iz omrežij?
<zdobersek> testira nas! :)
<kubanc> lol
<kubanc> ja vse pa td ne morem vedt...
<kubanc> :P
<kubanc> nisem sigurn ce mam prav al ne...
<kubanc> i've lost info somewhere during my period of life :D
<andrejz> ubuntu urice drug teden, kdaj bi jih mel?
<kubanc> http://www.djmick.co.uk/laughs/i-love-asus-ay-sus-aceus-vid/
<Pepelka> I Love Asus, Ay-sus, Aceus [Vid] | djmick: V2
<marko-_-> Sky[x], ping
<marko-_-> zdobersek, a ti si usposobil eduroam?
<zdobersek> marko-_-: da da
<zdobersek> asus - prvi jesusov brat
<marko-_-> kako pa? A si sledil onim arnesovim navodilom
<marko-_-> jaz imam tudi asusa
<marko-_-> pa mi danes ni hotlo povezat
<marko-_-> upor ime in geslo sta tisto id.uni, ane
<marko-_-> torej, pač kakor maš tam
<marko-_-> mail in geslo
<zdobersek> http://www.arnes.si/pomoc-uporabnikom/eduroam/navodila-za-povezavo/prenosni-racunalniki/linux-z-networkmanagerjem-07x.html
<Pepelka> Linux z NetworkManagerjem 0.7.x: Arnes
<marko-_-> jaja
<marko-_-> sem gledal to danes
<marko-_-> okej, tenks
<zdobersek> no, to
<marko-_-> samo je par folka reklo da jim je na linuxu delalo out of the box
<zdobersek> mail je pa ...
<zdobersek> marko-_-: lies
<zdobersek> sam da pogledam ...
<marko-_-> ne, saj vem mail
<marko-_-> @student.uni-lj.si
<zdobersek> ja, ta
<marko-_-> ok
<zdobersek> nastavitve, kokr tam na sliki
<zdobersek> pa tud anonimno identiteto je treba izpolnit
<zdobersek> anonymous@student.uni-lj.si
<zdobersek> pa mi je povezalo
<zdobersek> certifikat pa ni nujno uporabit
<marko-_-> aja
<marko-_-> kul, tenks
<marko-_-> bom vse danes instaliral pa sam jutri povezal pa vnesel
<zdobersek> ce pa slucajno ne bo slo, probej se pa za svoj mail pa anonimno identiteto @fri.uni-lj.si uporabt
<marko-_-> upam da ne bo nekih problemov
<zdobersek> ne spomnem se, s kerim mailom sem se jst povezu ...
<Grumpek> kubanc: prejle te je dol vrglo :)
<Grumpek> povej
<kubanc> Grumpek, em pr network hubu, on poslje paketke vsem napravam, in tista ki ima pravilen MAC naslov, tista dobi paketek, druge ga pac zavrnejo...
<Grumpek> ja
<kubanc> sam ce ti ponaredis MAC naslov, la kako se ze temu rece (sm spet pozabil) potem bo paketke poslal dvema napravama...
<Grumpek> ne ne bo poslan
<Grumpek> bo sprejet
<Grumpek> s strani 2 naprav
<kubanc> ja sej to mislim
<Grumpek> mhm
<Grumpek> sam not pa je zapisan se IP
<Grumpek> in tisto je kurac pol
<kubanc> jo, to je pa tud res...
<Grumpek> moras IP in MAC fejkat
<kubanc> samo zapordedje je pa najprej najdi MAC naslov, nato pa preveri IP naslov, ter poslji dalje...
<Grumpek> tak da moras napravo dat v passive mode
<kubanc> ja, samo ce IP fejkas, nisem se nikol probal kako bi bilo ce bi imele 2 naprave isti IP naslov...
<Grumpek> kolizija
<kubanc> jo
<Grumpek> pa vse skup pade
<Grumpek> oz te mrezna oprema izklopi
<Grumpek> alpa celo SW
<Grumpek> v OSu
<Sky[x]> poisening
<Sky[x]> al pa spoofing
<Sky[x]> nei tacga
<Grumpek> tisto je drugo :)
<Grumpek> posening ti nardis da ga zafloodas z crap podatki
<Grumpek> spoofing pa je, da ti ukrades IP/MAC
<kubanc> aja, pa se otle Hubi so potem za polovico pocasnejsi od switchev, kar se tice prejemanja/posiljanja,
<Grumpek> ja a ni logicno :)
<Grumpek> ce so samo repeaterji
<kubanc> ja je ja
<kubanc> samo vcasih v racunalnistvu kar je logicnega ne deluje :D
<Grumpek> ja sam tle nismo v racunalnistvu :P
<Grumpek> smo v elektroniki
<kubanc> ja, to je tud res...
<kubanc> :D
<kubanc> ok, potemtakem se hub splaca met pri majhnih kolicinah prenosa podatkov, cim pride do velikih prenosov, bo hmal vse skupi nasiceno..
<Grumpek> nikoli se huba ne splaca met
<Grumpek> so switchi prepocen
<kubanc> ja lej, pa recmo da ga mamo :D
<kubanc> lol
<Grumpek> ceprav so pocen switchi mal boljs kot hubi, sam so boljs
<Grumpek> aha
<Grumpek> se pravi recmo, da ga mamo
<kubanc> oz. lahko ti poslem sliko omrezja...
<kubanc> kako je sestavljeno
<Grumpek> sklep: investicija za 2012 zajema nakup switcha
<kubanc> lol
<Grumpek> razlog: d0h
<kubanc> ne,
<kubanc> postavitev VAN omrezja
<kubanc> ;)
<Grumpek> wan ali van ?
<kubanc> mislm WAN
<kubanc> lol
<Grumpek> eh kaj sprasujem :D
<kubanc> ne WAN
<kubanc> eh...
<kubanc> VAN
<Grumpek> v obojem primeru: facepalm
<kubanc> cak sam mal..
<kubanc> spet sm pozabil kako se rece..
<Grumpek> ja kaj bi rad nardil ? :D
<kubanc> fak..
<kubanc> mislm rect VLAN :D
<Grumpek> hehe ja sem vem, da si to mislu :D
<Grumpek> ali si mislu VWAN ?
<Grumpek> :D
<kubanc> ker mormo met 2 sklopa ki se medseboj ne smete vidt
<kubanc> ne ne :D
<kubanc> lol
<Grumpek> internet v internetu
<kubanc> sej ti lahko poslem sliko trenutnega omrezja, pa bos vidu kako je zvezano....
<Grumpek> ja objavi jo na shrani.si
<kubanc> sam problem je zdej ze v tem, ker so kabli po firmi razpelani..
<Grumpek> kabli ne igrajo vloge ane... v vsakem primeru pa hube ven in managed switche not
<kubanc> ce bi hotel met samo en switch z VLAN-om nebi slo, zaradi fizicne postavitve kablovja
<kubanc> ja igrajo vlogo
<Grumpek> objavi shemo :D
<Grumpek> (kabl je kabl)
<kubanc> ce bi hotel imeti celotno zadevo na enem switchu, bi mogel fizicno spremeniti pot kablovja
<Grumpek> ajaaaa
<kubanc> glede fizicne postavitve mislm
<Grumpek> cak
<Grumpek> ti to delas za malo firmo ?
<kubanc> en del je proizvodnja, drug del je uprava
<Grumpek> oz si na budgetu
<kubanc> ne ne
<kubanc> diplomsko delam
<kubanc> :D
<Grumpek> LOL pa tak rec
<Grumpek> :D
<kubanc> ja pa tud budget je pomemben
<kubanc> seveda...
<kubanc> :D
<Grumpek> pol pa boma fantazirala :D
<kubanc> ne ne...
<Grumpek> ok recmo, da te kable vrzemo stran in potegnemo optiko
<zdobersek> andrejz: 24/7!
<lynxlynxlynx> tajnici reč, da kabli škodijo zdravju, pa bo ona prepričala direktorja z W
<lynxlynxlynx> *za W
<kubanc> ja itak..
<kubanc> :P
<Grumpek> mah prvo je treba nardit fiziko, pol pa se lahko z virtualko spilas :)
<kubanc> define: fiziko..
<Grumpek> kable :)
<Grumpek> ok tale tvoja shema :)
<Grumpek> kam vodi WAN ?
<kubanc> ven...
<Grumpek> kam ven ?
<Grumpek> kaj je tam
<Grumpek> internet ?
<kubanc> internet...
<Grumpek> pol pisi internet
<Grumpek> wan ni internet :D
<Grumpek> ok zdej pa resno :)
<Grumpek> vse streznike das na eno stikalo
<Grumpek> in jih fliknes v VLAN 1
<Grumpek> pol ruknes proces pa kontrolo v VLAN2
<Grumpek> upravo pa v VLAN3
<kubanc> :D
<kubanc> ves kaksna je realna resitev?
<kubanc> glede na fizicno postaviev kablov
<kubanc> ter vseh oddelkov?
<Grumpek> ne :)
<Grumpek> sam eni kurcevi kabli so 1% cene omrezja... jih prestavim magari v banglades
<kubanc> oz. sej mas prov :D
<kubanc> ja samo ponovno instalacija ter napeljava...
<Grumpek> en switch je drazji od celotne instalacije
<kubanc> pa ne
<kubanc> streznike ne rabs dat na eno stikalo...
<kubanc> oz. mal cusn si napisal ampak mas prov..
<kubanc> eno stikalo VLAN1 strezniki, VLAN2 proces ter kontrola, VLAN3 uprava...
<kubanc> oz. sam en streznik bi mogu dat na VLAN2
<Grumpek> lej stikalo ni pogoj za vlan
<Grumpek> VLAN je virtualna zadeva
<kubanc> aj vem da je
<Grumpek> un server se prestavi zaradi lazje kontrole in vzdrzevanja serverja
<kubanc> samo rabs strojno opremo da zadevo postavis
<Grumpek> je samo prakticna stvar
<Grumpek> :D
<Grumpek> lahko pa pustis tam
<Grumpek> sam ko mas 50 serverjev ti ni vseeno da so razmetani okol
<kubanc> al jih ni tok
<Grumpek> zaenkrat
<Grumpek> bog ga vedi cez 10 let
<kubanc> ne ne...
<kubanc> ni to tko pr nas...
<Grumpek> zdej ce delas pac da neki delas ok... ce pa delas na dolgi rok pa upostevaj se to... samo pike dobis
<kubanc> mi rabmo samo podatkovni server, ter server za vodenje poslovanja podjetja...
<kubanc> to sm ze vse uposteval
<Grumpek> to mas eno fizicno skatlo
<Grumpek> kolk klientov mate ?
<Grumpek> nad 100 ali pod 100 ?
<kubanc> pod 100
<Grumpek> pol nucas za vse skupi samo en switch
<kubanc> seveda...
<kubanc> samo zaradi trenutne fizicne postavitve kablovja to ne gre :D
<Grumpek> en switch te pride jurja+
<kubanc> mogu bi pol firme razkopat :D
<Grumpek> kolk te pride novo kablovje v kanalih polozeno :D
<kubanc> nimam pojma...
<kubanc> :P
<Grumpek> no ti povem... 2m kanal je 1e
<Grumpek> 2m kabla je pa tut tolk nekje
<Grumpek> se pravi 1e na meter
<kubanc> ok, recmo okol 400€
<kubanc> :D
<Grumpek> ja
<Grumpek> zdej ali 400 za kable ali jurja za switch
<Grumpek> odlocitev je vasa :)
<Grumpek> sam jaz huba nebi nikoli dal not
<Grumpek> ker ti bo prevec kolizije vnesu
<Grumpek> in bo samo sranje
<kubanc> se strinjam
<kubanc> to omrezje je ze staro recmo 7 let...
<Grumpek> sesutje mreze pa pomeni tolk pa tolk ur stanja, kar pomeni tolk pa tolk tisoc evrov izpada
<kubanc> ja sej to je jeba...
<kubanc> najbols bi blo celotno omarco na novo postavt, pa potem samo preklopt kliente...
<kubanc> enega za drugemu...
<kubanc> to bi lahko naredil v popoldanski izmeni ko dela samo proizvodnja...
<kubanc> izpad bi bil minimalen oz. skoraj nicen...
<Grumpek> lej ce delas z namenom da zrihtas zadevo pol ti svetujem menjavo teh 7 let starih kablov za CAT 6, ki so oplasceni in so za giga linke
<Grumpek> lahko delas brez vsakega izpada
<Grumpek> ker vleces vzporedno novo zadevo
<Grumpek> stara se vedno laufa
<Grumpek> pol vzpostavis
<Grumpek> ko mas vse ok
<Grumpek> pa samo prestavlas
<kubanc> Grumpek, ma zdej si mi dal idejo da se postavitev nove mreze opisem v diplomski
<kubanc> :D
<kubanc> Grumpek, ce vzporedno vleces mre bit kanal dost sirok...
<kubanc> sam pri nas je tud jebe, k so dal za 20 metrov razdalje optiko
<kubanc> lol
<Grumpek> alpa potegnes zraven nov kanal
<Grumpek> super :)
<Grumpek> dej optiko se ti
<Grumpek> :D
<kubanc> ne to ni super, to je idila :D
<kubanc> ja itak...
<Grumpek> optika je realnost v firmah
<Grumpek> mi jo mamo povsod
<kubanc> ja, kjer so dolge povezave, ne pa 20 m
<Grumpek> tut v serverskih omarah
<Grumpek> pa povezave med SANi
<Grumpek> itd
<kubanc> kaj ce ti optika, ce lahko hitrost zadovoljis z bakrom
<Grumpek> ja lahko... sam optika je manj obcutljiva na svasta :)
<kubanc> pri nas je povprecna kolicina pretoka podatkov v 8 urah okol 40 GB
<Grumpek> poleg tega 16G link tezko z bakrom vzpostavis
<kubanc> tko da ne rabmo ne super hitre povezave...
<Grumpek> pri nas pa par tera
<kubanc> in kje delas?
<Grumpek> gorenje
<kubanc> ja, to je mal drugacna zgodba....
<kubanc> kot pr nas...
<kubanc> :P
<Grumpek> ja lahko recem, da nismo med tamalimi :)
<Grumpek> skratka jaz bi tole potegnal vzporedno nanovo... s tem bi zmanjsal izpad proizvodnje na minimum ter si podaljsal cas za testiranja
<kubanc> se strinjam
<kubanc> :)
<Grumpek> fizicni vodniki niso nek orenk dnar in ce lahko s tem odstranis en sam switch si ze zmagal
<kubanc> in priblizno tko kot si ti reku  bi tud jst postavil
<Grumpek> manj kot je switchev manj je moznosti za disaster
<kubanc> Grumpek, a ves mogoce. Ko ti nastavis en switch na X nastavitev. a lahko to nastavitev shranis in jo nato oploadas na drug X swtich (oba sta ista modela)
<kubanc> v primeru da se fizicno pokavari...
<Grumpek> pri vecini se to da
<kubanc> sueper...
<kubanc> tko se zelo hitr lahko izognes dolgemu izpadu
<Grumpek> preveri prvo model switcha ane... sam mislim da mora bit en zelo levi, da tega ne omogoca :)
<Grumpek> se moj domaci to omogoca
<kubanc> :D
<Grumpek> vedno pa glej, da bos kupu enako opremo
<Grumpek> in en komad se za rezervo
<Grumpek> ce se hoces izognat izpadom
<kubanc> enako opremo (proizvajalca) celotnega omrezja mislis ti rect...
<kubanc> se strinjam ja...
<kubanc> ker pr nas je tud to problem da sploh nimam nic na zalogi
<kubanc> ajoj mene...
<kubanc> pa tud podizvajalci so pocasni...
<kubanc> mislm katastrofa...
<Grumpek> ja to sem mislu... en proizvajalec, en model
<Grumpek> boljse da en switch drema kot pa da mas 2 razlicna modela v mrezi
<kubanc> jo
<Grumpek> lej en tak primer iz prakse... HP garantira, RH garantira da mrezna kartica dela in da je podprta... sam ne dela, ker je ne podpira switch
<Grumpek> preprosto se tista mrezna in switch ne znata zmenit med seboj
<Grumpek> switch zazna napako in vrze port dol
<Grumpek> in moras it ter rocno spravit port nazaj
<kubanc> RH?
<Grumpek> red hat
<kubanc> da pa switch nebi podpiral mrezne kartice..
<kubanc> kva pa njega zanima ketera firma je...
<Grumpek> ja jaz se to tut takrat prvic vidu
<kubanc> al mislis ti softwerska oprema switcha...
<Grumpek> sam je res
<Grumpek> :)
<kubanc> no, in tuki je zdej tista logika k sm ti jo prej omenjal
<Grumpek> sej switch je en cip pa SW gor... bistvo je tak SW
<kubanc> :D
<Grumpek> ja in tuki stopi v veljavo racunalniska logika :D
<kubanc> :)
<kubanc> a Cisco dela tud mrezne?
<kubanc> mislm mrezne kartice?
<kubanc> ker v tem tvojem primeru kokr ti govoris bi mogu met mrezne kartice, switche od enga in istega proizvajalca..
<CrazyLemon> bl4z ping
<Grumpek> ne ni treba met, sam kompatibilnost je treba preverit :D
<kubanc> v glavnem Grumpek, hvala ker si mi pomagal potrdit nekaj mojih izjav ter jih izpopolnil :D
<Grumpek> np :)
<kubanc> Pred sedmimi leti (20. oktober 2004) je izšla prva verzija Linuxove distribucije Ubuntu
<kubanc> kako pa to da ni te novice na ubuntu.si
<Grumpek> takrat smo se ubuntuju smejal
<Grumpek> danes se mu spet
<Grumpek> to je za zamislit
<kubanc> ne smejimo se Unity-ju
<Grumpek> pa se cemu :)
<Grumpek> jaz osebno se smejim pulseaudiju
<Grumpek> tolk let dela pa se vedno ga ven vrzem pa also uporabim
<kubanc> ja k pulseaudio canonical izdaja?
<Grumpek> ubuntu ga je zacel forcat
<CrazyLemon> kam je pa zdej quital
<Grumpek> diplomsko pisat :)
<CrazyLemon> mhm..bi pa mogu it novico napisat
<CrazyLemon> pa bi bila na ubuntu.si
<Grumpek> :)
<CrazyLemon> Grumpek neki zate
<CrazyLemon> http://www.facebook.com/l.php?u=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.youtube.com%2Fwatch%3Fv%3DB78kmg9xPP8&h=gAQDymL2PAQDS2dDm1P0mlSgiyw8b-mb_6f-MOfxDQHJSCg
<CrazyLemon> o jebemti
<CrazyLemon> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B78kmg9xPP8
<Pepelka> Siri, Where can I hide a dead body?      - YouTube
<CrazyLemon> tko
<Grumpek> hehe :)
<Grumpek> zaka sklepas da je to zame ? :D
<CrazyLemon> a nisi govoru da boš kupu ajfon ?
<Grumpek> ne da bi se jaz spomnal :)
<Grumpek> in ne nimam plana kupit ajfon
<CrazyLemon> hm..pol sm te zamenjal :)
<nafi2> hejla, tipi :D
<marko-_-> nafi2, dej pridi na čik en hitro
<nafi2> ne morem ... zakaj?
<nafi2> :)
<marko-_-> ja zato, da ne bi sam kadil:D
<marko-_-> ampak okej
<marko-_-> np
<nafi2> oblect se morem pol pa vse
<marko-_-> okej bom Å¡el sam itak delam dn za diskretne
<nafi2> marko-_- ... pridem
<nafi2> sam 2 minuti mi daj
<marko-_-> okej
<marko-_-> nafi2, okej
<nafi2> bemu ... zun ne lovi wifi :D
<marko-_-> haha :D
<nafi2> ja, ce je pa res
<nafi2> na telefonu sem
<marko-_-> ja verjamem
<Grega> ha!
<Grega> Hello,
<Grega> I'm sorry for the delayed response.
<Grega> A credit of $10.00 has been returned to your account.
<Grega> i win!!
<Grega> :)
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1234-1: acpid vulnerability  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1234-1/
<CrazyLemon> a priporoča kdo kak HP
<CrazyLemon> ker tale moj mi gre na jetra
<CrazyLemon> noče printat prasec
<Grumpek> priporocam ti brotherja
<CrazyLemon> brother ni ravno najbolše  zastopan v linux svetu :)
<Grumpek> kak pa da ne :D
<CrazyLemon> ni ravno :)
<Grumpek> jaz jih mam izkljucno zaradi tega
<Grumpek> in delajo
<Grumpek> povsod
<Grumpek> driver je ze v cupsu
<CrazyLemon> ma js vem ko je folk pisal na forumu ..ni bilo ravno najbolsa resitev tale brother :D
<CrazyLemon> !forum brother
<Pepelka> Multifunkcijska naprava Brother MFC-490CW (Stran 1) - Problemi s ... http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4701/
<nafi2> hp-ji so sranje :D
<CrazyLemon> no..mogoče so :D
<CrazyLemon> ti si sranje :)
<nafi2> ma, raj mi rec, da sem prasica, ne pa sranje :D
<CrazyLemon> http://www.bigbang.si/racunalnistvo/tiskalniki/brizgalni-tiskalniki
<Grumpek> lej jaz mam 2 laserja od brotherja
<Pepelka> Brizgalni tiskalniki | bigbang.si
<CrazyLemon> lol..celo 2 majo :)
<Grumpek> pa se prej sem mel enga
<Grumpek> niti en ni niti 1x zastekal v linuxu
<Grumpek> dela OOB
<Grumpek> tak da ti govorim iz izkusenj ne kr neki na pamet
<CrazyLemon> sej vem..sam vem tudi da sm nekje zasledil da brotherji niso najbolš podprti... očitno ni tako ane :)
<CrazyLemon> Grumpek kok so cene tonerjev za take?
<Grumpek> nazadnje sem dal za njega 16 jurjev
<Grumpek> 6000 strani
<Grumpek> se dans me drzi
<nafi2> waw ... hudo ...
<nafi2> kolk let ga ze mas?
<Grumpek> huh
<Grumpek> velik :D
<Grumpek> finta je da ti da brother zraven poln toner
<Grumpek> ne neko demo verzijo za 100 listov
<Grumpek> tak da ko ga kupis ze mas vsaj 3k strani toner
<Grumpek> in ze to drzi dolgo
<CrazyLemon> lol..očitno moj noče printat strani iz browserja
<nafi2> ql
<nafi2> no, ce bom kdaj kupovala ... bom tega kupla
<nafi2> grem jst dol s telefona ...
<nafi2> ajd
<Grumpek> http://welcome.solutions.brother.com/bsc/public_s/id/linux/en/index.html
<Pepelka> Brother Solutions Center : Brother Driver for Linux Distributions
<Grumpek> ce ni v cupsu ze OOB
<CrazyLemon> Grumpek a maš sam ČB?
<Grumpek> ja
<Grumpek> tut barvni majo podporo :)
<Grumpek> brez skrbi
<Grumpek> sam brotherjev barvni ni med najcenejsimi... sploh pa ne laser
<CrazyLemon> sej me ne skrbi..sam zanima me kaj maš :)
<CrazyLemon> ker ne printam ravno dosti..pa razmišljam a mi res rabi laserski
<Grumpek> HL-5240
<Grumpek> to sem jaz tut razmisljal
<Grumpek> pol pa sem ga kupu
<Grumpek> in ni mi zal niti sekundo :)
<Grumpek> kupis in mas... vzdrzevanja prakticno ni
<Grumpek> barva se ne zasusi
<Grumpek> dela lepse izpise kot kerkoli inkjet
<CrazyLemon> sej niti kle pri tem deskjetu ni vzdrževanja :D
<Grumpek> pust ga 1 leto pri miru :)
<Grumpek> skratka stroski so na dolgi rok manjsi kot pri inkjetu
<CrazyLemon> lol..toner za 1000 strani ... 37€
<CrazyLemon> boben za 12.000 (!!!) strani pa ... 76€
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> nič..bom dodal js tega laserskega v "Možni nakupi" bookmark :D
<Grumpek> boben ni toner
<Grumpek> ne se zajebat :D
<Grumpek> vsakih 12k strani moras boben menjat
<Grumpek> sam to je tak... men je zdrzal 18k strani brez problema
<CrazyLemon> aja..sm mislu da je to boben s tonerjem za 12.000 strani :D
<Grumpek> nene
<Grumpek> toner je locen
<Grumpek> zato je cenej
<CrazyLemon> aaaaah..disappointment! :D
<Grumpek> pa barvni ma manjse tonerje, ker jih ma vec
<Grumpek> ce velik crnobelo printas kupis navadnega
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1236-1: Linux kernel vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1236-1/
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1234-1: acpid vulnerability  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1234-1/
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1236-1: Linux kernel vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1236-1/
<tr43nd> lp
<lynxlynxlynx> lp
<nafisa> oj
<CrazyLemon> lp
<marko-_-> lp
<marko-_-> btw, če še kdo tukaj ni slišal mojega banda in bi ga rad -> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rKywO5VHOoE
<marko-_-> :>
<Pepelka> Broken Trigger - Never Alone      - YouTube
<marko-_-> smo posneli komade avgusta
<marko-_-> haha kako ta glasbena scena funkcionira. Vse kar moraš naredit je, da posnameš nadpovprečne komade (kar ni težko, če se ukvarjaš z inštrumentom) in 2. ???? 3. profit! Dejansko mamo koncerte po evropi bookirane drugo leto. Igrali pa smo že z nemci, hrvati, italijani. Zdaj igramo z francozi recimo to soboto :D
<nafisa> marko-_-, muska mi je všeč ... besedilo bi mi pa blo, če bi kaj zastopla :D
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1232-3: X.Org X server vulnerability  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1232-3/
#ubuntu-si 2011-10-21
<alyosha_sql> CrazyLemon
<andrejz> CrazyLemon, nafisa, termin za ubunu urice je treba določit ;)
<nafisa> sreda
<nafisa> andrejz, sreda :)
<andrejz> ura?
<nafisa> tone pavček RIP
<nafisa> ne vem ... ob sedmih?
<andrejz> ok, isto mesto?
<nafisa> lahko
<andrejz> ok.
<andrejz> saj veš, da mene ne bo? ;)
<nafisa> :o
<nafisa> kdo bo pa mel majčko?
<andrejz> sem odsoten
<andrejz> hja, za wet t-shirt bo malo mrzlo :P
<nafisa> ne zafrkavej
<nafisa> !!!
<andrejz> resno mislim
<andrejz> razen če bi bli not .. pol bi šlo
<nafisa> no, naslednjič, ko boš loh pršu, bomo noter
<nafisa> bom posebej zate mela ajmr vode
<andrejz> uf :)
<nafisa> da boš loh nosu wet t shirt
<andrejz> kul
<andrejz> samo decembra bo Å¡e bolj mrzlo
<CrazyLemon> andrejz js pa alyosha mava ubuntu urice vsak dan
<andrejz> odlično
<andrejz> še koga zraven prvlečta
<CrazyLemon> včasih je zraven tudi do 30ljudi
<andrejz> ja samo oni najbrž ne vejo, da so tam/ne pridejo zarad tega
<CrazyLemon> to je pa njihov problem :>
<Skyx-mobile> lp
<alyosha_sql> Å¡omi a si tu al niisi
<andrejz> a mogoče kdo ve (iz izkušenj) koliko hiter je k345 (AMD)?
<andrejz> vem da je bogi, zanima me primerjava z atomom (koliko hitrejši je od njega)
<CrazyLemon> alyosha_sql kvae
<CrazyLemon> andrejz za take stvari je najbolš prečekirat cpu benchmark :)
<CrazyLemon> in predvidevam da misliš na e-345
<CrazyLemon> pa sploh mi ne najde tega 345..to je očitno custom made serija :>
<CrazyLemon> andrejz kdaj boš kako novico napisal..zelo si len zadnje čase :>
<andrejz> takoj za tabo, CL
<andrejz> jaz ga vidim
<andrejz> pa vidim, da ima k345 CPU benchmark 1125
<andrejz> v 3D MAark 06
<andrejz> samo to mi nič ne pove koliko bo večja odzivnost sistema zarad tega
<andrejz> Atom N270 ma recimo 483
<CrazyLemon> uh
<CrazyLemon> kaj ti bo to :D
<CrazyLemon> aja..ti si notebook fan/freak :)
<marko_> nafisa, a si tuki
<marko_> nekdo spet downloada
<CrazyLemon> "nekdo"..right :>
<marko_> mislim, da je najbolj racionalna rešitev da mi daš geslo in uporabniško ime od ruterja in meni pustiš administriranje le tega
<marko_> bom fer
<marko_> franček franček franček
<marko_> pridem danes na faks pa vprašam enega kje je to, pa mi reče da na faksu za matematiko
<marko_> sem Å¡el kar domov
<marko_> drug teden pa for real
<CrazyLemon> of course :>
<CrazyLemon> in kaj si iskal na faksu? ker kok js vem je več ali manj vse na FRIju
<marko_> diskretne strukture
<marko_> laboratorijske so ble
<marko_> na faksu za mat
<Sky[x]> eh marko Č=
<marko_> pa sem pol Å¡el pa zabluzil pa te sem videl postajo pa da enka vozi pa je bil to znak da sem Å¡el domov :>
<Sky[x]> lol
<Sky[x]> lej ce bi prsu na avditorne bi te jst pospremu tja :D
<marko_> saj sem bil
<marko_> na avditornih!
<marko_> od DS ta teden
<Sky[x]> aja uf pol pa nv kdo si bil :D
<marko_> fak
<Sky[x]> ja sam ne dons ?
<Sky[x]> danes ob 10h v PR3 si bil ?
<Sky[x]> dvomim :D
<marko_> http://a6.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/312995_230214567032462_100001317622847_562491_118706949_n.jpg
<Pepelka> http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=100001317622847
<marko_> ne
<marko_> to sem jaz, udari me naslednjič
<marko_> Sky[x], pa nisi ti v enajsti skupini?
<marko_> torej bi moral iti na avditorne vaje k 6 skupini
<Sky[x]> jst sem v tisti v kateri se spomnem :D
<marko_> haha
<marko_> saj jaz bom tuidi verjetno tak delal
<marko_> Å¡el za DS laboratorijske pa programiranje skoz teden
<marko_> da mam pol petek fraj
<marko_> a to moram javit komu?
<marko_> al lahko samo tak grem :D
<marko_> itak je plac ane
<andrejz> ej a kdo ve kako na enostaven način virtual desktope na win7 spravt
<andrejz> pač nekaj da bo delalo, ne da se mi zdaj 30 programov probavat
<Sky[x]> kaj ti mas virtualca k bi ga rad pretvru v uporabnika na fizicni masini z win7 ?
<andrejz> pa da mi ne teži z buy full version
<andrejz> v službi mam win7
<andrejz> hočem virtual desktope uporabljat
<Sky[x]> to ful ram pozre tud, nv jst mam parallels ce ti je kej znano
<Sky[x]> http://lifehacker.com/5358291/five-best-virtual+desktop-managers
<Pepelka> Five Best Virtual-Desktop Managers
<andrejz> hvala
<andrejz> bbl
<nafisa> bubu
<kubanc_> folk, a je ze kdo kdaj instalirat debian?
<andrejz> jaz
<andrejz> ~6 let nazaj ;)
<kubanc_> zakvaj je tok DVD-jev?
<kubanc_> http://cdimage.debian.org/debian-cd/6.0.3/i386/bt-dvd/
<Pepelka> Index of /debian-cd/6.0.3/i386/bt-dvd
<kubanc_> wtf...
<lynxlynxlynx> http://cdimage.debian.org/debian-cd/6.0.3/i386/list-dvd/
<Pepelka> Index of /debian-cd/6.0.3/i386/list-dvd
<kubanc_> ok, to mi zdej nc ne pove
<kubanc_> da je Deabin velik 7 DVd-jev :S
<lynxlynxlynx> za vsak dvd si pogledaš lahko kaj je gor
<lynxlynxlynx> za osnove je ziher dovolj prvi
<lynxlynxlynx> pač so prijazni in ne predvidevajo, da imaš takoj (ali sploh) dostop do neta
<kubanc_> aaa
<kubanc_> The first CD/DVD disk contains all the files necessary to install a standard Debian system.
<kubanc_>  To avoid needless downloads, please do not download other CD or DVD image files unless you know that you need packages on them.
<kubanc_> tole sm iskal...
<kubanc_> da vidmo kak kej debian zgleda :D
<Sky[x]> :D
<Grumpek> ne vem ce je kaj drugacen :D
<lynxlynxlynx> manj defekten
<Grumpek> ok to je res
<andrejz> lol, saj si lahko svojo temo izbereš
<andrejz> zarad izgleda ti pa res ni treba na debian
<Grumpek> sploh ko nic drugace ne zgleda
<Sky[x]> lol
<CrazyMelon> Grega: kle?
<CrazyMelon> blah..nevermind..napačn link gledam
<CrazyMelon> lej tega .. alyosha_sql uči mona
<Grega> jo
<Grega> wat
<Grega> :)
<CrazyMelon> Grega: zaenkrat nič...mal sm vrgu oko na opencart code
<CrazyMelon> pa nism gledal trunka...pa je bil text čist drugačen :)
<Sky[x]> konkurenca :P
<alyosha_sql> kva je CrazyMelon jz se učim
<alyosha_sql> ne ko ti
<alyosha_sql> :D
<Sky[x]> kaj pa se ucis ce smem vprasat ?
<CrazyMelon> uci se zakaj je galaxy ace bolsi kot wildfire s
<Sky[x]> a ?
<Sky[x]> jst razmislam d bi resno telefon zamenov :S
<Sky[x]> sam vsi pravjo da nej se pocakam mal
<CrazyMelon> Sky[x]: js ne vem kaj čakaš..iphone 4s je že DOLG zuni!
<Sky[x]> sem gledov tanovga nexusa sam mi je beda k ma sam 5mp kamero
<Sky[x]> zdj je default da mas najmanj 8 nv zakaj so pol 5 dal
<Sky[x]> HTC al pa samsung
<CrazyMelon> em.. Sky[x] vem da si to že dostkrat si reku sam
<CrazyMelon> ni vse v cifrah
<CrazyMelon> :D
<CrazyMelon> +večjih
<CrazyMelon> :D
<Sky[x]> nikjer nism zasledu v cem bi bla boljsa ta 5mp kamera ?
<CrazyMelon> jah..bolša leča :)
<Sky[x]> sam ti HTCja ne priporocas pravs ?
<CrazyMelon> kerga htcja?
<CrazyMelon> sensation? ne
<Sky[x]> ka pa HD ?
<CrazyMelon> desire?
<Sky[x]> jp
<CrazyMelon> ugh.. če ti ni pomembna baterija...pol kup ja :D
<CrazyMelon> pa tudi zaslon baje da ni najbolši .. ne vem no..preber si par ocen
<CrazyMelon> pa boš vidu :)
<CrazyMelon> če bi sam mel dovolj denarja..bi verjetno kupu samsunga..sam vprašanje je al s2 al galaxy nexus :)
<Sky[x]> sej glih gledam kok ma batarijo ...
<CrazyMelon> predvsem zaradi odličnega zaslona :)
<Grumpek> rajsi se vprasajte kak je SW :)
<Sky[x]> Li-Ion, 1230 mAh joj to pa ni ql
<Sky[x]> ocem vsaj 1500 batarijo
<CrazyMelon> Grumpek: kaj je pa narobe z 4.0? :)
<Grumpek> to da nima field testa za sabo ?
<Grumpek> da verjames samo googlovi besedi da bo delal ok
<CrazyMelon> jah..komu pa naj verjamem.. appleu???? :>
<Grumpek> ne.. verjem field testu
<Grumpek> tisto kar je stestirano
<CrazyMelon> Grumpek: in kateri NOV telefon ima field test?
<Grumpek> lol
<Grumpek> dej se 1x vprasaj :)
<CrazyMelon> ok.. kateri NOV OS ima field test za sabo?
<CrazyMelon> :)
<Grumpek> eee no pa sma skup :D
<Grumpek> boljse si vprasal
<Grumpek> ----> ne kopuj OSov, ki niso preverjeni
<CrazyMelon> to je pa nonsense..IMO
<CrazyMelon> :)
<Grumpek> zakaj ?
<Grumpek> ali hoces telefon za uporablat ali za sraufat ?
<CrazyMelon> zato..ker si X let za razvojem :)
<Grumpek> aha
<CrazyMelon> in tisto kar je zdej IN ..boš ti uporabljal čez par let..ko bo to RES preverjeno :)
<CrazyMelon> to je men..nonsense :)
<Grumpek> aha oki :)
<Grumpek> debata closed
<CrazyMelon> a že?
<CrazyMelon> nism navajen da tko hitr zmagam debate :/
<CrazyMelon> :))
<Grumpek> ja, nima smisla
<Sky[x]> hehe
<Sky[x]> Grumpek: kaj ap ti priporocas ? :)
<Grumpek> jaz nic ne priporocam, sam sem pa zelo razocaram nad 2.3 androidom...
<Grumpek> odkrito receno se oziram po SONIM telefonu :)
<Sky[x]> SONIM ?
<Grumpek> ja
<Sky[x]> aha
<Grumpek> ni znan in tut ni za vsakogar :)
<Grumpek> sam men deluje ql
<Grumpek> field test pa je tut vec kot pozitiven
<CrazyMelon> Grumpek: si že mel SONIMa?
<Grumpek> ne se
<Kami_> sonim? wtf :D
<Grumpek> :)
<Grumpek> ne vem zaka wtf
<sasa84> juhuuuu
<sasa84> a je kter GIMPovc kle? :)
<nafisa>          @                          @
<nafisa>          @                        @@@@@                    @
<nafisa>          @                          @
<nafisa> @     @  @@@@@@   @     @  @ @@@@   @   @     @     @@@@@  @
<nafisa> @     @  @     @  @     @  @@    @  @   @     @     @      @
<nafisa> @     @  @     @  @     @  @     @  @   @     @     @@@@@  @
<nafisa> @     @  @     @  @     @  @     @  @   @     @         @  @
<nafisa>  @@@@@   @@@@@@    @@@@@   @     @   @   @@@@@   @  @@@@@  @
<sasa84> nafi?
<nafisa> ja?
<sasa84> ccc ;)
<nafisa> kaj je?
<nafisa> :D
<sasa84> nč :P
<nafisa> a ni ok?
<nafisa> prejle sem se mal zafrkavala s tem 2 minuti
<sasa84> !t sl en kašelj
<Pepelka> kaelj
<sasa84> hihi
<lynxlynxlynx> cough
<sasa84> sej vem :D
<lynxlynxlynx> :)
<Grega> pobi
<Grega> nekaj dni/mesecev nazaj sem videl eno JS zadevo, ki je omogocala, da si se pomikal po strani, hm..
<Grega> nekako tako: http://www.apple.com/iphone/
<Pepelka> Apple - iPhone 4S - The most amazing iPhone yet.
<Grega> bi vedel kdo kaj?
<zdobersek1> Grega: kaj je posebnega na tej strani ... ?
<Grega> torej, ta gallery/slideshow ki ga imajo.. vsebino nekako "potegne" iz strani in zgleda, kot da se sprehajas po nekem velikem platnu
<Grega> videl sem js scripto za to.. pa sem pozabil bookmarkat
<zdobersek1> Grega: mogoc kej podobnega http://slides.html5rocks.com ?
<Pepelka> HTML5 Presentation
<Grega> mja.. je pa ne..
<Grega> pa slides je dost bolj preprost
<Grega> ker gres samo levo/desno
<Grega> tisti na apple.com nekako "zrotira" celotno vsebino
<zdobersek1> ce mas cas & voljo, probej sam :)
<Grega> ne, nimam
<Grega> :)
<zdobersek1> HTML5 transforms && transitions
<Kami_> Grega: hm kak mislis premikal?
<Kami_> Grega: like infinite scrolling?
<Grega> jah, tezko ti opisem :) poglej si applovo stran
<Kami_> aja
<Kami_> zaj vem kaj mislis
<Kami_> dunno, sigurno obstaja kak jquery plugin :P
<Grega> ja, ampak kaj googlat.. :)
<Kami_> Grega: jquery face scroll al pa kaj :D
<CrazyLemon> a ni to css?
<CrazyLemon> rotate etc?
<CrazyLemon> webkit-transition ter webkit-transform
<CrazyLemon> kok vidim iz sourcea
<Sky[x]> css
<Sky[x]> ccs3 ce se ne morm
<CrazyLemon> http://www.enaa.com/oddelki/racunalnistvo/izd_737_811248_miska_genius_netscrol_110_ps2
<CrazyLemon> http://www.mimovrste.com/artikel/2250033621/miska-genius-netscroll-110-ps2
<Pepelka> Miška Genius NetScroll 110 PS2 - mimovrste=)
<Pepelka> Mi�ka Genius Netscrol 110 PS2 cena
<CrazyLemon> ti na mimovrste so pa res..pohlepni.. 100% dražja miška kot na enaA
<zdobersek> lol
<zdobersek> ne bi rekel, ce bi bla miska 30€+
<CrazyLemon> tiste majo enako ceno :D
<sasa84> o leeeej, CrazyLemon ! :D
 * sasa84 zakur ogenj
<sasa84> :D
<CrazyLemon> o sasa84
<CrazyLemon> a bova kuhala??
<CrazyLemon> :D
<sasa84> mhm :D
<CrazyLemon> nism ravno nevem kako lačen :/
<CrazyLemon> tale rdečelaska pri Mentalist-u je pa ..ufff :D
<Sky[x]> kva folk vse dela :S
<Sky[x]> Tudi to, da so ljudje kupili LCD televizor, ga uporabili na sejmu na prireditvenem prostoru in nato po nekaj dneh vrnili nazaj - brez vidnih znakov uporabe, zapakiranega v originalno embalažo. Pri naslednjem sejmu pa ponovili zgodbo pri drugem trgovcu... ko slišiš takšne stvari, te je dejansko groza, kaj ljudem pade na pamet. Kakšen karakter moraš biti, da sploh pomisliš na kaj takšnega, kaj šele potem v praksi izvedeš.
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, ktera?
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 sej je sam ena
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> http://www.imdb.com/media/rm683115008/nm1119462
<Pepelka> Pictures &#x26; Photos of Amanda Righetti - IMDb
<sasa84> ahaaa, to ej ta k je u pisarni
<sasa84> jaz sem se spomnla sam une t glavne :)
<sasa84> ne, čak.. tist je pa castle :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 tale je taglavna! :D
<CrazyLemon> http://www.imdb.com/media/rm4124282368/nm1119462
<CrazyLemon> arr
<Pepelka> Pictures &#x26; Photos of Amanda Righetti - IMDb
<sasa84> ok ok :)
<sasa84> kakšne te seriej bi si lohk dala dol.... castla, bones, mentalista...
<sasa84> pardon...SPOSODILA!
<sasa84> se opravičujem, ker sem se nerodno izrazla :P
<lynxlynxlynx> sej pri torrentu sproti vračaš
<sasa84> tako tako :P
<sasa84> nočk ;)
<nafi2> ajoj ... najraj bi bla v postli pa kak film gledala ...
<CrazyLemon> pa pejt :)
<nafi2> ne morem ... delamo
#ubuntu-si 2011-10-22
<nafi2> gamo taokoplota ... ma najdalsga :)
<nafi2> ne vem, ku mi je to zdajle na pamet doslo
<ziga555> Hej
<ziga555> Eno vprašanje glede znc (na ubuntu server), kako bi nastavil da se hkrati poveže na dva strežnika in na vsakem strežniku na svoj kanal
<ziga555> ko se hočem povezati na drug strežnik, me pa s 1. dol vrže
<ziga555> back
<CrazyLemon> hah
<CrazyLemon> nekdo slikal vas in dal na panoramio
<Kami_> ziga555: ja to je odvisno od clienta
<Kami_> ziga555: drugace pa znc podpira vec networkov samo mores razlicne userje met
<Kami_> ziga555: pol pa se mores seveda client nastimat ko se povezes da se na drugi server v drugem oknu ce kaki gui client uporabljas
<kubanc> a je kdo tle?
<zdobersek> neki nas je!
<kubanc> ej, kakos se ze rece ce mas ti neka razpoložljiva sredstva ki ji lahko porabis da nekaj kupis..
<kubanc> ni budžet
<kubanc> ampak...
<kubanc> tud proračun ni...
<kubanc> razpoložljiva finančna sredstva?
<zdobersek> jst se sam budget spomnim ...
<CrazyLemon> reče se 'i've got moneeeeeeeey" :)
<kubanc> lol
<kubanc> http://amanita-design.net/
<Pepelka> Amanita Design
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: al pa 'where da hoes at?'
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek show some respect for whores!!
<kubanc> :D
<kubanc> nakajenci :P
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: a ho gotta do what a ho gotta do
<zdobersek> before that - no respect!
<zdobersek> and a ho wont do what a ho gotta do if ho get no money
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek you're such a dirty little ho'
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: got money?
<CrazyLemon> uuu! andrejz ma ipv6! fensi!
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek no..got dope!
<andrejz> tako pa je, če je človek napreden ;)
<andrejz> CrazyLemon, termin za urice rabmo
<CrazyLemon> andrejz reku sm ti.. vsak dan so
<CrazyLemon> KER MAM POPOLDNE PREDAVANJA :)
<zdobersek> OHJOJ
<CrazyLemon> http://www.racunalniske-novice.com/novice/programska-oprema/google/android/steve-ballmer-ponovno-okrcal-operacijski-sistem-android.html?RSSb90742c2a145862215ccc9fd77181e60
<Pepelka> Steve Ballmer ponovno okrcal operacijski sistem Android
<CrazyLemon> lol.. torej v bistvu tip govori.. WP7 is for dummies :)
<zdobersek> mja no
<zdobersek> idiot je
<andrejz> ne ne
<andrejz> idioti so tisti, ki računalniške novice berejo
<andrejz> ;)
<CrazyLemon> kaj je narobe z R-N.com? :)
<andrejz> hm, kot prvo ta novica je vsaj 2 dni stara
<CrazyLemon> omg!
<andrejz> durigč iz vsakega dreka poskušajo naredit senzacijo
<CrazyLemon> i'm in the past now! :D
<andrejz> pozor, rekel sem vsaj
<zdobersek> ballmer je idiot
<zdobersek> al balmer
<zdobersek> ballmer
<zdobersek> !g ballmer developers
<Pepelka> Steve Ballmer - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Steve_Ballmer
<zgaga> aja to je on ko se je drl "developers!..."
<zdobersek> ja.
<andrejz> ballmer je car
<zdobersek> pa 'GIVE IT UP FOR MEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE'
<andrejz> malo popestri zadevo :)
<zdobersek> 1. smejal se je iphoenu
<zdobersek> 2. zdej se smeji se androidu
<andrejz> pozabil si na chrome os
<andrejz> in ipod :)
<zdobersek> tocno
<andrejz> in google
<zdobersek> sam pa deva ven visto
<andrejz> "I am gonna fucking kill Google" :D
<andrejz> evo tole je fail, če mene vprašate
<andrejz> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NencJK9uPlQ&feature=player_embedded
<Pepelka> Zofija Mazej Kukovič in 6 Pack Čukur      - YouTube
<andrejz> ballmer je vsaj zabaven
<zgaga> wtf
<zdobersek> hahahahaha
<zdobersek> kter handshake!
<zdobersek> podobna liga: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i8Yb5w4lRqI&feature=related
<Pepelka> Katarina Kresal & Dan D: Voda      - YouTube
<CrazyLemon> oh god :)
<andrejz> jebat ga se je treba povezat z volilci
<CrazyLemon> http://validator.w3.org/check?uri=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.ubuntu.si%2F&charset=%28detect+automatically%29&doctype=Inline&group=0
<Pepelka> [Valid]            Markup Validation of https://www.ubuntu.si/ - W3C Markup Validator
<CrazyLemon> pa je valid :)
<ziga555> Kami_> ziga555: ja to je odvisno od clienta
<ziga555> <Kami_> ziga555: drugace pa znc podpira vec networkov samo mores razlicne userje met
<ziga555> <Kami_> ziga555: pol pa se mores seveda client nastimat ko se povezes da se na drugi server v drugem oknu ce kaki gui client uporabljas
<ziga555> hmmmmmm
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: hitr ikonco v footer!
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: http://validator.w3.org/check?uri=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.ubuntu.si%2Fpunbb&charset=%28detect+automatically%29&doctype=Inline&group=0&user-agent=W3C_Validator%2F1.2
<Pepelka> [Invalid]            Markup Validation of https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/ - W3C Markup Validator
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek ne !
<CrazyLemon> we can't be perfect!
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: I DENY YOU
<zdobersek> ffs
<zdobersek> ta laptop ni za nikamor
<zdobersek> sam dve jedri
<zdobersek> pffftf
<CrazyLemon> l
<CrazyLemon> L*
<zdobersek> ?
<CrazyLemon> L!
<ziga555> Ima morda kdo ACER iconio TAB ?
<CrazyLemon> sayonara
<KuzLee> zdravo
<KuzLee> potrebujem pomoč pri ubuntu 11.10
<KuzLee> ne morm ga izklopit
<KuzLee> ?
<Aseq> KuzLee, kaj se pa zgodi?
<KuzLee> najprej me vrže u pred meni - tam kjer izbiraš uporabnike
<KuzLee> ko pa tam poskusim še enkrat izklopi se pa ne zgodi nič
<KuzLee> v pripravljenost in  v mirovanje dela
<KuzLee> izklopi ne
<miha> dan
<KuzLee> dan
<matijja> dan
<miha> ma kdo kak nasvet, kako dat tabelam v OO naslov... menda se moram v tekstu sklicevati na tabele
<lynxlynxlynx> kjer češ, potem pa vstaviš polje za referenco
<matijja> 00 je oznaka za wc... :)
<miha> lynxlynxlynx: ne razumem?
<miha> naslov mora bit nad tabelo.
<lynxlynxlynx> tista specialna polja
<lynxlynxlynx> tko kot je za Å¡tevilko strani, datum in podobno
<miha> ja pa nimam čez celo stran tabele? :)
<lynxlynxlynx> ?
<miha> specialna polja?
<miha> zakaj ni to kot pr slikah
<miha> klikneš naslov
<Aseq> miha, klikni z desno na tabelo in zberi 'Napis' al karkoli je angleska alternativa
<miha> pa naredi okvir z naslovom
<miha> Aseq: vredu, kako pa to spravit nad tabelo?
<miha> privzeto je pod tabelo
<Aseq> imas za zbrat spodaj ali pa nad
<Aseq> v tistem dialogu
<miha> hehehe
<miha> Aseq: bravo, hvala.. jst očitno nič ne vidim
<miha> Aseq: kak si vedel?! :)
<Aseq> naredil sem tabelo in proval
<miha> hvala!
<Aseq> np
<miha> še eno mmm, napredno.. mm vprašanje. ne vem če se to da... zdj privzeto mam številčenje 1.. 1.1 ... 1.1.1 pa tko.. a je možno met na koncu drugačno številčenje.. A.1, A.1.1, B.1 ... ker lahk spremenim sam globalno to.. če dam pa posebej  naslov, pa podpoglavja dobijo cifro od prejšnjega poglavja, torej 6.1, namest A.1 ?
<miha> kolk vidim  mam lahk sam en način številčenja za cel dokument?!
<lynxlynxlynx> najbrž moraš nov odsek začet
<miha> ne
<miha> to deluje za številčenje strani pa to
<miha> ampak Orodoja/orisno oštevilčenje
<miha> je pa globalno, kolk vidim
<miha> Orodja
<miha> da dobim v kazalu naslove 1. nivoja brez številk, dodam posebn stil, ki ga vključim v kazalo vsebine
<miha> ampak to ne vpliva na podpoglavja pol
<miha> lahko bi pa sam številčil tako
<miha> sam se mi ne da .. Å¡e
<BigWhale> a se kdo na Arch linux spozna?
<BigWhale> a treba tam tud vsak paket kompajlat tko k Gentoo?
<Aseq> ne
<Aseq> samo pacman -S in je
<Aseq> vse popularno je ze prekompajlano
<BigWhale> aha
<BigWhale> thx
<lynxlynxlynx> ja
<lynxlynxlynx> package manager je precej defekten sicer
<Aseq> super je
<lynxlynxlynx> japakajše
<lynxlynxlynx> ne podpira aur
<lynxlynxlynx> in pol moraš kombinirat
<lynxlynxlynx> neintuitivna stikala
<lynxlynxlynx> pa cel kup stvari manjka
<Aseq> meh
<kubanc> Grumpek, si tle?
<miha> ooo sasa84
<sasa84> ooo mihc :)
<miha> kuko
<sasa84> miha, ma bob o :)
<sasa84> ti? :)
<miha> pa... nekak bo
<sasa84> zmer je :D
<miha> do bridkega konca _D
<kubanc> ej folk, trunk pri omrezju, to je ko dva stikala skupi povezes v VLAN?
<miha> http://24ur.com/ekskluziv/tuja-scena/foto-v-vrocih-hlackah-in-visokih-petkah-kupovala-buce.html barbika in ken v naravni velikosti :)
<Pepelka> FOTO: V vročih hlačkah in visokih petkah kupovala buče - 24ur.com
<zdobersek> ... je kok mozno zablokirat 24ur.com?
<zdobersek> na celotnem sistemu, ne sam za posamezne brskalnike
<zdobersek> ker ko mi je dolgcas, samodejno vnasam not URLje in vedno mi rata 24ur.com vnest
<zdobersek> plus takile linki ...
<miha> zdobersek: seveda je možno
<miha> v /etc/hosts napiši 127.0.0.1 24ur.com
<miha> al pa kak drug ip, po želji
<zdobersek> hvala!!!
<zdobersek> <3 operil
<miha> končno sm pogruntu kak bit produktivn za kompjutrom
<miha> skrivni recept: !g rum s čajem
<Pepelka> Koji čaj pijete? - Forum B92 http://forum.b92.net/topic/23086-koji-caj-pijete/
<Grega> http://i.imgur.com/a8Ii9.jpg
<miha> :)
<Sky[x]> lp
<per0> lp je Å¡e kdo tu?
<Sky[x]> jp
<per0> maš idejo kako skriti mapo v ubuntuju?
<Sky[x]> mkdir .imemape
<Sky[x]> :)
<per0> s tem jo skrijes?
<Sky[x]> ja ls je ne bo pokazal
<Sky[x]> ls -all jo pa bo :)
<per0> ne glej pac na zivce mi gre ena mapa kjer imam skripte in ta mapa je v domači mapi, mapo z imenom bin bi rad skril da je pač tam nevidim
<Sky[x]> to pa nebi vedu
#ubuntu-si 2011-10-23
<nafisa> waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<nafisa> kaj to ... se folk prebuja ... al je to autojoin?
<Sky[x]> men je mac adu s postle :>
<nafisa> jah ti bogi revčk
<nafisa> če je tok dobr komp, ko pravte ... pol mu ziher nič ni
<Sky[x]> res je
<nafisa> Simoncelli RIP
<Sky[x]> a ?
<Sky[x]> kasn rip ?
<nafisa> umru je v nesreči na tekmi
<Sky[x]> pa nikjer nic ne pise WTF ?
<nafisa> kako ne piše?
<Sky[x]> u na 24ur pise
<nafisa> prenos tekme je bil prejle
<Sky[x]> na rtvslo ne
<nafisa> v živo je bla njegova smr
<nafisa> t
<nafisa> a mi ti na arnesu težiš, da na trrv ni blo?
<nafisa> rtv*
<nafisa> na pop tv je novica
<nafisa> v wikipedii že piše
<nafisa> On October 23rd 2011, during the qualifying for the Malaysian Moto GP, Simoncelli had his helmet knocked off in an accident, which occurred when the Italian lowsided from his bike at Turn 11. His bike veered across the track and straight into the path of Colin Edwards and Valentino Rossi. The race was immediately red-flagged. He was pronounced dead a short time later
<nafisa> Simoncelli was involved in a fatal accident during the Sepang Moto GP race. His bike veered across the track and straight into the path of Colin Edwards and Valentino Rossi. The race was immediately red-flagged. Simoncelli lay stricken on the track after the crash, his helmet having come off during the incident. He was taken by ambulance to the circuit's medical centre, but at 16:56 it was announced he had succumbed to his injuries.[15]
<nafisa>  Simoncelli had been fourth at the end of lap one.
<nafisa> ok, grem naprej gledat film ...
<Sky[x]> fak je blo res grdp
<dhbiker> auc :/
<nafisa> Sky[x], http://24ur.com/sport/motogp/video-grozovita-nesreca-simoncellija-in-edwardsa.html
<Pepelka> VIDEO: Drama v Maleziji: Simoncelli preminil po hudi nesreči - 24ur.com
<CrazyLemon> buhdej
<CrazyLemon> http://slo-tech.com/novice/t489442
<Pepelka> MC Hammer predstavil svoj spletni iskalnik @ Slo-Tech
<CrazyLemon> in če boš iskal "big boobs"   boš slišal iz zvočnikov "can't touch this"
<CrazyLemon> :D
<miha> čer
<zdobersek> need ... help ...
<zdobersek> kak pameten program, ki prikaze, kak bi zgledal latex?
<zdobersek> pa ne nujno WYSIWYG
<miha> !g lyx
<Pepelka> LyX | LyX – The Document Processor http://www.lyx.org/
<miha> !g texmaker
<Pepelka> Texmaker (free cross-platform latex editor) http://www.xm1math.net/texmaker/
<miha> ta dva zadnje čase probu, lyx ni čist latex, zna pa exportat v latex
<miha> texmaker je pač IDE za (la)tex
<zdobersek> hvala.
<zdobersek> ampak ... need ... vim ...
<miha> ja hm
<miha> kaj bi rad sploh?
<miha> vidiš točno kak zgleda latex, ko prevedeš v dvi in dvi v ps/pdf !g dvipdf
<Pepelka> ps2pdf and dvipdf http://amath.colorado.edu/documentation/LaTeX/basics/steps/help_2pdf.html
<lynxlynxlynx> kile :)
<miha> http://bigthink.com/ideas/40788 we are doomed
<Pepelka> Facebook Profiles are the new Resume | Disrupt Education | Big Think
<zdobersek1> na slo-techu je v novici glede irske in facebooka direktno linkan pdf z vsemi podatki tistega odvetnika
<zdobersek1> +800 jebenih strani
<zdobersek1> divje
<miha> ja no
<miha> a sam tolk spama je uspel narest? :D
<miha> pr men bi blo več, sm zih :D
<zdobersek1> pa ce predpostavis, da je clovek dokaj normalen v smislu dejavne uporabe facebooka ...
<zdobersek1> zamisli si, da potem ena 18-letna deklina zahteva podatke
<miha> :)
<nafisa> povej mi drobna ptičica, ki greš okol sveta ....
<zdobersek> kako dolgo traja?
<marko> zakaj mamo neke vaje na jadranski
<marko> ne na tržaški na friju
#ubuntu-si 2012-10-15
<sasa84> juhuuuu
<sasa84> ^^
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, MišiLemon
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 sasa48
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, sj ne vem kero je huj slišat :S
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 ane..zdj veš kak se js počutim!
<CrazyLemon> :p
<sasa84> ooo, bogi miši moj :*
<CrazyLemon> :/
<sasa84> CrazyLemon pa sm sam skoče gor pa dol, da bomo ja vidl d ma OP-ka :\
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 ma GVOjevci me je....
<CrazyLemon> Model B now ships with 512MB of RAM
<CrazyLemon> RPi
<dz0ny> http://www.reghardware.com/2012/10/15/raspberry_pi_memory_doubled/ ah limona me je prehitel
<Pepelka> Jam today: Raspberry Pi Ram doubled • Reg Hardware
<sasa84> dz0ny, CrazyLemon je kviki :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 kera ti je to povedala???? :/
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, I know!
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 you know a lot! you must be wise!
<sasa84> <-- smart-ass
<CrazyLemon> but you know what that means right?
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] arkas: Re: Prehod iz 10.04 na 12.04  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39068/#p39068
<uni4dfx> kak je lepa pesmca https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y9iYsttyzVk
<Pepelka> Thank you, Father Kim Il Sung - YouTube
<sasa84> ooo
<uni4dfx> sasa84 a ni no :)
<sasa84> uni4dfx, ja...lohk bi jo otroci pel pr maš :P
<uni4dfx> sasa84 ja... sam če bi župnik vedu kaj pojejo...
<uni4dfx> "kim il sung je naš bog! naš dobri bog!..." :P
<CrazyLemon> uni4dfx a se da v popoldanskih urah parkirat pri friju?
<uni4dfx> CrazyLemon prej k v dopoldanskih
<uni4dfx> al mislš prov na parkingu od FRI
<CrazyLemon> uni4dfx ja
<uni4dfx> ja se da sam zdele pa ne vem na pamet kdaj odprejo rampo
<uni4dfx> lahk pa pozvoniš pa si ful sladk do une gospe in te bo spustila :D
<CrazyLemon> a ni na levi tam parking za goste? :)
<uni4dfx> ne
<CrazyLemon> o 100 m zavijete na prvo stransko cesto na levi strani, kjer je takoj nato na levi strani (mimo zapornice) parkirišče za goste.
<CrazyLemon> Po*
<uni4dfx> lol you wish :D
<CrazyLemon> tko piše na uradni strani :D
<uni4dfx> tm je tud pisal da bojo za 2. stopnjo pr vpisu mel prednost UNIjevci
<uni4dfx> ehehe
<CrazyLemon> :))
<uni4dfx> pa so se zajebal k smo mel VSŠjevci višje povprečje :D
<sasa84> lol
<sasa84> bogi CrazyLemon ...ne bom me kam dat avteka
<sasa84> kdaj pa greš v lj CrazyLemon ? ^^
<sasa84> jst bom jutr tam :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 petek
<sasa84> ooo
<uni4dfx> ah takrat boš že dubu kak parking
<sasa84> a se pol ustavš kej pr men na... kakavu? :P
<sasa84> (ker kave ne piješ)
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 mami ne pusti :/
<sasa84> oooo
<uni4dfx> sam morš pa res pazt da ni prepovedan ker lahko kr računaš da ti bojo odpelal al pa dal lisice
<sasa84> zdobersek1, jeeeeeej
<CrazyLemon> uni4dfx na FRI parkingu??
<uni4dfx> CrazyLemon zuni če te navjo spustil not i mean
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, al sm rekla mami CrazyLemon d nej se ne boji
<CrazyLemon> uni4dfx aja.. js računam da bom notri parkiral :D
<CrazyLemon> a niso tam ene trgovine na jamovi? če se ne motim sm vidu nekje interspar tam blizu
<uni4dfx> CrazyLemon kako rožco prnes vratarki :D
<CrazyLemon> oziroma spar
<uni4dfx> ja interspar je če se ti lub hodt od tm
<zdobersek1> :/
<CrazyLemon> raje hodim kot pa da zokiju plačam novo zimsko gumo :D
<sasa84> interspar, pa pol je tam še en center, kjer tud lohk parkiraš
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 koordinate mi dej!
<CrazyLemon> :p
<sasa84> damn...
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, to je tam, k je philips servis :P
<zdobersek1> sej zoki zdej sam poklice, pa nimas vec lisic!
<sasa84> bs sistemi :P
<sasa84> zdobersek, the man!
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Re: Prehod iz 10.04 na 12.04  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39069/#p39069
<CrazyLemon> hmm
<CrazyLemon> kaj pa pri FMF
<CrazyLemon> je več placa? :)
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek ^^
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] Broker: Re: LiBRE! časopis broj 05  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39070/#p39070
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, dokler ne znaš tega komada https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y9iYsttyzVk se ne pogovarjej z zdobersek
<Pepelka> Thank you, Father Kim Il Sung - YouTube
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 tale ljubljana saks
<CrazyLemon> resno :D
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, I know!
<CrazyLemon> lol..ti srbi so mi smešni.. linuks :D
<sasa84> piši kao... :)
<sasa84> zdj pa Å¡ib(ka)m
<sasa84> pridni bodte, se vidmo čez urco in pol ;)
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] nova_smer: Re: Slobuntu 11.10  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39071/#p39071
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: ni pr FMFju nikjer placa
<zdobersek> mas pa interspar na jamovi, ja
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek a ni parkirišče pred FMFjem?
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: ce si profesor tam.
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek a je zapornica? :>
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: sam ce jo vidis :>
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] arkas: Re: Prehod iz 10.04 na 12.04  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39072/#p39072
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Re: Prehod iz 10.04 na 12.04  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39073/#p39073
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: a ena možnost pr čisti namestivi da če ti zazna prejšnjo namestiev da lahko od tam skopiraš nastavitve, maš pa tudi nadgradnjo
<dz0ny> aja pa 10.04 na 12.04 je čisto normalna nadgradnja, mu pa verjetno unity ni všeč...
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny jah če je nadgradnja pol itak nastavitve ostanejo od 10.04
<CrazyLemon> nisem Å¡e opazil da bi ubuntu purgeal nastavitve
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] arkas: Re: Prehod iz 10.04 na 12.04  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39074/#p39074
<BigWhale> A lahko nekdo napise novico, da bo 23.10. release party v kiberpipi?
<CrazyLemon> Lahko jo nekdo objavi - če jo napišeš :>
<BigWhale> jaz bom napisal povzetek za kiberpipo pol pa naj nekdo iz tega novico nardi no ...
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] andrejZ: Re: Prehod iz 10.04 na 12.04  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39075/#p39075
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=qGlF4Wtf1WM
<Pepelka> Headcam footage of Felix Baumgartner&#39;s jump 128k feet from space World Record [HQ] - YouTube
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny tnx..ampak to je malo nič :D
<dz0ny> mja, recimo da bo še kaj prišlo na dan
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] arkas: Re: Prehod iz 10.04 na 12.04  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39076/#p39076
<sasa84> jou punčke
<sasa84> fantki!
<CrazyLemon> Taksist Ibro ‏@LJ_Taksist
<CrazyLemon> Furam baš jednog, kiši ful, kaže, kje je najboljši burek, rečem miklošičeva, reče, pel raj na bavarca ... kva onda sprašuješ, jebote ilija!?
<CrazyLemon> lool
<CrazyLemon> kaj vse ne boš prebral na twitterju
<CrazyLemon> zdaj že taksisti tweetajo
<zdobersek> ziher med voznjo :>
<CrazyLemon> probably :D
<zdobersek> 'kva onda'
<zdobersek> to je besedna zveza!
<sasa84> kva onda :D
<CrazyLemon> yo momma is like a vacuum cleaner..she sucks, she blows and she gets laid in the closet
<CrazyLemon> haha :D
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5JkHxfi4c3I
<Pepelka> THE CAMPAIGN Trailer 2012 - Will Ferrell movie - Official [HD] - YouTube
<zdobersek> so chauvinistic!
<dz0ny> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&hl=sl&v=lFy6K2W_Qn4 jhebeš to
<Pepelka> Savage Skulls & Douster feat Robyn - Bad Gal - YouTube
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: http://twitter.com/masa_inge če te gospodična še zanima
<Pepelka> Masa Marolt Pecjak (masa_inge) on Twitter
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny Å¡e vedno ne razumem te 'inge'
<CrazyLemon> inga ok..inge..doesnt make sense
<dz0ny> inga je čudno, inge je bl ženstveno. ne moreš vsega na tem svetu prevesti no
<CrazyLemon> sej ne prevajam.. a obstaja prevod za inge?
<CrazyLemon> nč..food
<zdobersek> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Inge
<Pepelka> Inge - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<zdobersek> ni lih direktnega prevoda.
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] Ubuntus3X: ACER Aspire One 725 in ploščica  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39077/#p39077
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1612-1: libgssglue vulnerability  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1612-1/
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] dz0ny: Re: ACER Aspire One 725 in ploščica  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39078/#p39078
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] Ubuntus3X: Re: ACER Aspire One 725 in ploščica  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39079/#p39079
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] andrejZ: Re: Prehod iz 10.04 na 12.04  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39080/#p39080
#ubuntu-si 2012-10-16
<aaljosa> ammm a kdo ve če lahko na gmailu nastaviš da ti gre iz Trasha prej kot v 30 dneh
<aaljosa> neki sem googlal in pravijo da naj se nebi dalo
<aaljosa> ?
<dz0ny> filter mogoce da ti samodejno zbrise posto, ko se pojqvi v mapi trash
<zdobersek> kok je ta siol ratal desen, ne me jebat.
<CrazyLemon> pebkac!
<zdobersek> hm?
<Sky[x]>        kaj je blo spet ?
<CrazyLemon>                              ma zdobersek neki bluzi
<lynxlynxlynx>                                                levičarji pač
<zdobersek>                                                              kaj ce sem pa bolj objektivni opazovalec?
<CrazyLemon>     objektivni..pha..lies
<CrazyLemon> https://fbcdn-sphotos-b-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-snc7/s480x480/602263_2494493058978_549447359_n.jpg
<CrazyLemon> "Zakaj je Janša podražil frizerja? Ker nima las. "
<CrazyLemon> lol
<LorD_DDooM> Smooth skin master race!
<CrazyLemon> smooth skin baby face!
<CrazyLemon> pozna kdo mobiplanet.si trgovino?
<Sky[x]> ne
<LorD_DDooM> A se komu https://www.slo-zeleznice.si preusmeri na facebook???
<CrazyLemon> LorD_DDooM old!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<LorD_DDooM> Ne, resno
<CrazyLemon> LorD_DDooM resno.. to je že dolgo tko :)
<CrazyLemon> <script> top.location.href='http://www.facebook.com/dialog/oauth?client_id=&redirect_uri=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.slo-zeleznice.si%2Fprijava&scope='</script>
<Pepelka> Napaka | Facebook
<LorD_DDooM> Nisem vedel... mi ni bilo jasno, ker imam privzeto vklopljen SSL za vse strani če to podpirajo
<CrazyLemon> 19 jul 2012 – [11:10] <CrazyLemon> a komu odpre https://www.slo-zeleznice.si ?
<CrazyLemon> :D
<zdobersek> http://www.siol.net/novice/rubrikon/izjava_dneva/2012/10/izjava_16.aspx
<Pepelka> Izjava dneva: 16. oktober - Planet Siol.net
<zdobersek> tle isto, omg  no
<zdobersek> dela tud ne bom bral, 24ur je za pobruhat
<zdobersek> kva pizda ... ?!
<CrazyLemon> razkrito.net!
<CrazyLemon> :))
<LorD_DDooM> o lol, wtf https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=des3dpKtfIM
<Pepelka> MICROSOFT "MOVEMENT" Surface Commercial - Directed by Jon M. Chu [DS2DIO] - YouTube
<aaljosa> mjao mjao...kaj ma kdo Samsunga in sinhronizra kontakte z Outlookom?
<aaljosa> in tko kontakte ki so malo bolj kompleksni...usaj 5 Å¡tevilk mail naslov notsi
<aaljosa> itd
<aaljosa> ker ne moram verjet da ne obstaja ena aplikacija ki bi delala sinhronizacijo tako kot treba
<aaljosa> dizestr
<uni4dfx> aww kriza so tele žurke v pondelkih
<CrazyLemon> "Enkrat sam peljo ovu Angelicu. Mi je povedala kok je stara, pa sam reko, da ji neb dao. Pa je rekla Å¡koda."
<CrazyLemon> lol
<zdobersek> Opet pogrešna adresa za onog patuljka u murglama. To ne bo popusta spljoh. Banda crvena!
<zdobersek> lol
<CrazyLemon> Kaže mi jenput @KatarinaKresal kad pridem sa taksijem po nju: "Nekam zgodni ste." Pa sam ji kar reku nazaj: "Pa i ti curo nisi loša."
<CrazyLemon> lol
<zdobersek> A onaj je sad neki atleta, ovaj Strel pa ni? Vržeš se proti zemlji. Ne rabiš nič da delaš. A pazi, Amazon nije ravan.
<CrazyLemon> hud je tale ibro :D
<uni4dfx> ... izadju dvije mumije nedavno iz piramide u Visokom... razgledavaju po Visokom... i pita jedna mumija drugu:
<uni4dfx> "Znaš li ti majke ti... jel' ovdje vrijeme išlo unaprijed il' unazad?"
<CrazyLemon> lol :)
<zdobersek> oyeee, raspy is on its way.
<zdobersek> po moznosti se z 512MB rama.
<CrazyLemon> http://www.val202.si/2012/10/najbolj-zabavno-nedobivanje-sluzbe/
<Pepelka> Najbolj zabavno nedobivanje službe
<sasa84> juhuuuu
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, zanimiv fant a :D
<CrazyLemon> kr :)
<uni4dfx> CrazyLemon Swizec je biu moj sošolc :)
<uni4dfx> ga mam na facebooku
<jinzo> "zanimiv" ja :)
<jinzo> mislim - to je ono "wow lej google me je povabil" - saj kul ne, samo zdaleč da bi bil edini
<jinzo> navsezadnje so tud mene
<jinzo> pa nisem lih neki biser :D
<sasa84> jinzo, LOL :)
<sasa84> nč, šibam pančat
<sasa84> nočko :)
<uni4dfx> jinzo ma tko je mal zlo posebn človk, ne lih zarad googla
<jinzo> vem vem
<jinzo> sem ga imel priložnost spoznat v živo
<uni4dfx> model bi biu lahk ful uspešn če bi se mal "znormaliziru" :D ampak je pa vztrajn
#ubuntu-si 2012-10-17
<sasa84> jutro lynxlynxlynx :)
<lynxlynxlynx> oj
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] arkas: Re: Prehod iz 10.04 na 12.04  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39081/#p39081
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] arkas: Keyboard bližnica kot gumb  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39082/#p39082
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A0SQp9rEots
<Pepelka> Dober dan, a je to banka? - YouTube
<sasa84> juhuuuu
<CrazyLemon> uuuhuj
<zdobersek> huuuuuuuuuuuuuuuj
<sasa84> oj CrazyLemon
<sasa84> elow zdobersek, coffee buddy!
<CrazyLemon> howdy sasa84
<zdobersek> sasa84: buhdej kafe!
<sasa84> kaj zdej CrazyLemon, si kej priden? ;)
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 ne!
<CrazyLemon> :)
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, :\
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 spiši novico za 12.10 :>
<sasa84> da izide?
<sasa84> :P
<sasa84> pa novosti :P
<sasa84> pa da CrazyLemon ne pije kave :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 ja..vse to..brez zadnje vrstice
<CrazyLemon> ampak ne objavit
<CrazyLemon> samo shrani kot osnutek
<sasa84> ho ho ho...zakaj pa? :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 zato ker ni še čas za objavo..zakaj le? :)
<CrazyLemon> sej Å¡e ni releasean
<zdobersek> sasa84: cheers!
<aaljosa> mm a kdo ve slučajno kako bi na googlu nastavu da se iz trasha brše prej kot v 30 dneh
<aaljosa> ker bi se mogu brisat vsak dan
<aaljosa> sem našu sicer kao rešitev z google appsi v settingsih pod "email retention" daš automaticly delete messages in __ days
<aaljosa> ampak ne moaš dat manj kot 30
<aaljosa> in sem googlal in googlal in pravijo da naj se nebi dalo
<aaljosa> samo jz vem da se mora to dat :)
<aaljosa> CrazyLemon kaj ti praviš
<lynxlynxlynx> sam briši
<lynxlynxlynx> sej lahko poskriptiraš
<sasa84> o aaljosa, aljosa+a :D
<CrazyLemon> aaljosa narediš account na enem računalniku
<CrazyLemon> katerega syncaš nonstop
<CrazyLemon> in zrihtaš gor skripto ki ti v .thunderbird mapi nato zbriše Trash za ta account
<CrazyLemon> ta se bo nato prek imapa syncal z gmailom
<CrazyLemon> in ti bo zbrisal sporočila v trashu
<CrazyLemon> predvidevam :)
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 si spisala?? :)
<sasa84> ne CrazyLemon ... kuham in vmes Å¡e delam seminarsko
<sasa84> !
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 right ...
<CrazyLemon> :>
<sasa84> tišina
<aaljosa> CrazyLemon treba je uporabljat POP3 ne IMAP
<aaljosa> uglavnem to sux ful
<aaljosa> kako majo to glupo narjeno
<CrazyLemon> aaljosa zakaj je treba? :D
<aaljosa> ja tko hočejo met
<aaljosa> ni opcije bi nebi mogoče to
<aaljosa> MORA bit POP
<aaljosa> :)
<CrazyLemon> aaljosa pa nek bude pop!
<CrazyLemon> :)
<aaljosa> sej
<aaljosa> :)
<aaljosa> ka jbi blo možno nardit neko skripto ki bi praznila trash usak dan?
<aaljosa> prek POP-a
<aaljosa> ?
<CrazyLemon> jah..ne vem če lahko syncaš samo trash
<CrazyLemon> ampak ja..vse se da :)
<aaljosa> ja to ja
<aaljosa> samo tko..da se da po neki dokaj normalni poti
<aaljosa> predvsem pa varni in sigurni
<aaljosa> :)
<aaljosa> jajce prokleto
<CrazyLemon> aaljosa http://durak.org/sean/pubs/software/mutt/optionalfeatures.html#url-syntax     mogoče z muttom da dostopaš samo do trasha
<Pepelka> Chapter 6. Optional Features
<CrazyLemon> in nato prek mutta tudi brišeš :)
<CrazyLemon> al pa preprosto zbrišeš trash folder
<CrazyLemon> :)
<CrazyLemon> uglavnem.. 39.045m is the limit :)
<aaljosa> hehe
<aaljosa> kdaj boš ti skoču
<aaljosa> ?
<aaljosa> :)
<CrazyLemon> ko bo vreme primerno :>
<aaljosa> ja tu pri nas bo jeba da ujameš manj ko 3km/h veter
<aaljosa> :)
<sasa84> aaljosa, LOL
<sasa84> ma dj...kje bo crazy skoču, k se komi še iz pojstle sprav :P
<aaljosa> samo to je pa res ane
<aaljosa> zdj Å¡e kolesarit je nehal
<aaljosa> je reku da to ni za njega
<aaljosa> tko da praw nevem kaj bo iz njega
<aaljosa> :/
<aaljosa> ahh
<aaljosa> :))
<sasa84> aaljosa, jah..al je že 5 let v enem letniku... :P
<sasa84> pol pa neki profesorce peca pa jim mejle pošila, da se server sesuje od frija
<LorD_DDooM> Fascinantno.
<CrazyLemon> http://sledenje.posta.si/Default.aspx
<CrazyLemon> Å¡t. paketa CN487000020SI
<jinzo> wrong windows I presume?
<CrazyLemon> emm.. naročeno danes..datum pa september :D
<LorD_DDooM> Å e enkrat vnesi
<LorD_DDooM> Ta sistem jim ne funkcionira pravilno... meni tudi velikokrat kaže napačne datume
<CrazyLemon> LorD_DDooM men se zdi da sploh ne funkcionira :D
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] andrejZ: Re: Prehod iz 10.04 na 12.04  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39083/#p39083
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] Ubuntus3X: Brezžčno omrežje  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39084/#p39084
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] Ubuntus3X: Re: ACER Aspire One 725 in ploščica  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39085/#p39085
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Re: Brezžična kartica  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39086/#p39086
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Re: ACER Aspire One 725 in ploščica  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39087/#p39087
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] Ubuntus3X: Re: Brezžična kartica  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39088/#p39088
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] Ubuntus3X: Re: Brezžična kartica  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39089/#p39089
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] Ubuntus3X: Re: Brezžična kartica  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39088/#p39088
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Re: Brezžična kartica  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39090/#p39090
<dz0ny> >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>/// || \\\
<zdobersek> correct!
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] Ubuntus3X: Re: Brezžična kartica  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39091/#p39091
<CrazyLemon> http://www.aliexpress.com/item/In-Stock-Android-4-0-Mini-PC-IPTV-Google-Internet-TV-Smart-Android-Box-DDR3-1GB/587807103.html
<Pepelka> In Stock !big promotion!!!Android 4.0 Mini PC IPTV Google Internet TV Smart Android Box DDR3 1GB RAM 4GB ROM Allwinner A10 MK802-in HDD Player from Consumer Electronics on Aliexpress.com
<CrazyLemon> zdaj po akcijski ceni $39 :)
<dz0ny> wire less
<dz0ny> naroči pa povej če je zakej ali je samo beton notri
<CrazyLemon> tudi če je za kaj - ne vidim potrebe po tem izdelku.. tvja v sobi ne gledam..tisti v dnevni sobi pa itak laufa box s..
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1613-1: Python 2.5 vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1613-1/
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1613-2: Python 2.4 vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1613-2/
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_1mB5rM8WHU
<Pepelka> Lightning captured at 7,207 images per second - YouTube
<sasa84_> CrazyLemon, kul
<sasa84_> zdj pa Å¡ibam spat
<sasa84_> noč!
#ubuntu-si 2012-10-18
<zdobersek> And good morning to you, random citizen!
<sasa84> ooo zdobersek !
<zdobersek> sasa84: celo salco sem ga spil, double dose!
<sasa84> zdobersek, ma čist za zrajcat :P
<zdobersek> sasa84: res je, majkemi.
<sasa84> majke!
<zdobersek> uf, dans pa 12.10 izide.
<sasa84> pa ne dns
<sasa84> a ni 23ga?
<zdobersek> nope, danes.
<LorD_DDooM> Ubuntu 12.10 Final Release - October 18th
<dz0ny> 23 je release party v pipe
<dz0ny> baje
<zdobersek> uglavnem, da bo wayland ostal na 0.85
<zdobersek> 1.0 pa releasajo v ponedeljek
<zdobersek> gg
<CrazyLemon> <sasa84> a ni 23ga?
<CrazyLemon> sramota za ubuntu.si si!
<CrazyLemon> :p
<dz0ny> avdič km,khm se je ujel http://www.radio1.si/strani/Oddaje.aspx?ID=18651&fb_comment_id=fbc_241217129337822_926509_241251676001034#f277d19e342e1d4
<Pepelka> Radio 1 - Oddaje
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek tudi če bi bil wayland releasan julija to čist nič ne briga canonicalovce - ker ga ne uporabljajo :)
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: caki, zakaj je potem 0.85 zapakiran?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek samo zapakiran :)
<sasa84> ohoho, sfalila
<sasa84> zkaj sm mela v spominu tork :))
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: but installable.
<CrazyLemon> ker takrat naj bi bil release party
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek do it :>
<zdobersek> kaj mi ce 0.85, ce je v ponedeljek releasana verzija z drugacnim APIjem?
<zdobersek> plus, mam graficno kartico, k lih en kurac dela z waylandom, ker ga nvidia blob ne podpira, nouveau driver isto
<CrazyLemon> 0.95*
<zdobersek> eh ...
<zdobersek> pol bojo ziher vrgl na 1.0
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: fuggeddabotit
<CrazyLemon> This package has 0 new bugs and 0 open questions.
<CrazyLemon> wayland :>
<CrazyLemon> haha
<zdobersek> It's perfect!
<dz0ny> what a name Raring Ringtail http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1195 -
<Pepelka> Mark Shuttleworth  &raquo; Blog Archive   &raquo; Not the Runty Raccoon, the Rufflered Rhino or (even) the Randall Ross
<CrazyLemon> jp
* CrazyLemon changed the topic of #ubuntu-si to: http://www.ubuntu.si - Slovenska Ubuntu Linux skupnost | Pogosta vprašanja http://www.ubuntu.si/pogosta_vprasanja/ | Vseslovenske Ubuntu Urice ->  http://www.ubuntu.si/ubuntu-urice/ | Ubuntu 13.04 = Raring Ringtail| 12.04 na voljo na https://www.ubuntu.si/povezave | "Ubuntu" v brskalniku - https://www.ubuntu.si/ogled/sl/
<lynxlynxlynx> heh
<zdobersek> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Lemur_catta_001.jpg
<Pepelka> File:Lemur catta 001.jpg - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<CrazyLemon> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Galidia_elegans_001.jpg
<CrazyLemon> !
<Pepelka> File:Galidia elegans 001.jpg - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Weyland_Ringtail_Possum          mogoče pa je to markov hint :))
<Pepelka> Weyland ringtail possum - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<zdobersek> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ring-tailed_cat
<Pepelka> Ring-tailed cat - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<zdobersek> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Squaw-ringtail-28073.jpg
<Pepelka> File:Squaw-ringtail-28073.jpg - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: it's... http://d24w6bsrhbeh9d.cloudfront.net/photo/5626598_700b.jpg
<dz0ny> http://media.tumblr.com/tumblr_mbyioey94m1qhkzpz.jpg
<CrazyLemon> vsi releasi so že
<CrazyLemon> razn ubuntuja
<CrazyLemon> wth :)
<dz0ny> ?
<CrazyLemon> ?? .9
<CrazyLemon> :)
<zdobersek> ?!
<aaljosa> ?!?
<aaljosa> :)
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: get your shit together man!
<dz0ny> [(![]+[])[!+[]+!+[]]+[+[]]+(![]+[])[!+[]+!+[]]]
<zdobersek> ne jebat s tem javascriptom :>
<dz0ny> meh, kdo bi razumel CrazyLemon
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: kje ti sploh delaš?
<CrazyLemon> kaj je tako težko za razumet..vsi *buntuji so releasani razn ubuntuja
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny promotor @ canonical
<CrazyLemon> :))))
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: a te je kej strah?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek hm?
<zdobersek> a ces da ti naredim kopijo particije, kjer mam trenutno 12.10?
<zdobersek> just in case ... ?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek do it
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: mhaha, ivanko poznaš?
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny joke je bil..in ja vem kdo je ivanka :)
<zdobersek> Gdo je Ivanka?
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: I know
<zdobersek> Moja babica je Ivanka ... ampak to najbrz ni ista Ivanka.
<dz0ny> zdobersek: ena oblikovalka, pri unity
<dz0ny> join #ubuntu-release-party o
<zdobersek> schoen!
<CrazyLemon> a ni ona lead designer pri canonicalu ?
<zdobersek> creative strategy lead
<zdobersek> http://design.canonical.com/theteam/
<Pepelka> The design team &laquo;  Canonical Design
<zdobersek> ma jih je veliko
<dz0ny> jp
<dz0ny> e kaj znanega o valve beta programu?
<dz0ny> for linux seveda
<CrazyLemon> a niso govorili da konc oktobra naj bi bil začetek beta testiranja
<CrazyLemon> ?
<CrazyLemon> We will be having an internal beta starting next week, and a private external beta for 1,000 users sometime in October.
<zdobersek> http://volitve.24ur.com/clanek/aktualno/novice/martina-valencic-vlozila-10-namesto-5-000-overjenih-podpisov.html
<Pepelka> Volitve 2012 - Martina Valenčič vložila 10 namesto 5.000 overjenih podpisov
<zdobersek> fak no ..
<lynxlynxlynx> haha
<lynxlynxlynx> herp derp
<LorD_DDooM> Predstavnik kandidature Valenčičeve Boris Valenčič se je na seji DVK oklical za "prvega slovenskega kralja" in ocenil, da zato njegova podpora Valenčičevi zadostuje za kandidaturo.
<lynxlynxlynx> > herp derp
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Izšel je Ubuntu 12.10  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39092/#p39092
<zdobersek> teh king!
<zdobersek> http://www.monarh.si/
<Pepelka> 1. SLOVENSKI KRALJ, BORIS VALEN�I�, KRALJEVINA SLOVENIJA, KRALJ SLOVENIJE, SLOVENIAN KING BORIS VALENCIC, king of Slovenia, hermetist, hermetizem
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] Ubuntus3X: Re: Brezžična kartica  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39093/#p39093
<D64BLJ> čer,a to dela
* CrazyLemon changed the topic of #ubuntu-si to: http://www.ubuntu.si - Slovenska Ubuntu Linux skupnost | Pogosta vprašanja http://www.ubuntu.si/pogosta_vprasanja/ | Vseslovenske Ubuntu Urice ->  http://www.ubuntu.si/ubuntu-urice/ | Ubuntu 13.04 = Raring Ringtail| 12.10 na voljo na https://www.ubuntu.si/povezave | "Ubuntu" v brskalniku - https://www.ubuntu.si/ogled/sl/
<CrazyLemon> http://www.engadget.com/2012/10/18/google-launches-11-6-inch-arm-based-samsung-chromebook-249-ul/
<Pepelka> Google launches 11.6-inch ARM-based Samsung Chromebook: $249, ultrathin, 6.5-hour battery, 1080p video -- Engadget
<zdobersek> nej slabu.
<maxipin-> Ali ima mogoče kdo kakšno gradivo za Javo
<maxipin-> Vem da so eni imeli včasih dobre zapiske iz FRI-ja?
<maxipin-> (v slovenščini)
<zdobersek> http://vkungoti.si/
<Pepelka> vKungoti.si
<zdobersek> oz., foneticno
<zdobersek> fkungoti.si, ne
<uni4dfx> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uggrWRov0mg
<Pepelka> Dječaci - LOVRINAC (VIDEO) - YouTube
<maxipin-> Katera je zadnja verzija Borlando-vega Jbuilder-ja?
<maxipin-> Aha ugotovil, samo ne najdem nikjer pirate verzije
<lynxlynxlynx> sej maš eclipse
<maxipin-> lynxlynxlynx http://www.eclipse.org/downloads/
<Pepelka> Eclipse Downloads
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] Ubuntus3X: Chromebox  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39094/#p39094
<maxipin-> Eclipse IDE for Java developers
<maxipin-> Tole bo vredu?
<lynxlynxlynx> ne vem kaj rabiš
<lynxlynxlynx> jbuilderja ne poznam
<maxipin-> Učil bi se Javo
<maxipin-> Na slo-techu hvalijo Jbuilder-ja
<lynxlynxlynx> pol je eclipse čist fajn
<lynxlynxlynx> pa Å¡e neumnosti ti ni treba delat
<maxipin-> Imaš mogoče še kaj dokumntacije
<lynxlynxlynx> sej je zraven
<ziga555> Aha, sepravi je potem vredu eclipse IDE for Java Developers?
<ziga555> Ali Eclipse Classic?
<lynxlynxlynx> po imenu sodeč ja
<BigWhale> A ze kdo ve kako se rece Bassariscus astutus po slovensko?
<lynxlynxlynx> čist možno da nimamo lastnega imena
<zdobersek> pionircki smo!
<zdobersek> tule je en prevod
<zdobersek> http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:GENjXrLhMZMJ:sl.glosbe.com/sl/sk/siva%2520literatura+&cd=12&hl=sl&ct=clnk&gl=si
<Pepelka> Siva literatura v Slovaščina, Slovar Slovenščina Slovaščina
<zdobersek> is slovascine v slovenscino, z latinskim imenom
<zdobersek> in stvar postane podlasičji medved
<lynxlynxlynx> lahko pa vzameš hrvaško pa je
<uni4dfx> lol
<uni4dfx> http://www.youtube.com
<CrazyLemon> lol :)
<zdobersek> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z94NVESBto0
<Pepelka> Red Bull 400: The hardest 400m Run in Europe - YouTube
<ziga555> gn
#ubuntu-si 2012-10-19
<LorD_DDooM> Neee....umaknili so prvotno reklamo za 12.10 na ubuntu.com :(
<dz0ny> a tisto z win8 is crap...
<LorD_DDooM> https://omgubuntu.s3-eu-west-1.amazonaws.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/10/canonical-banner.jpg
<zdobersek> hahahah, nice.
<zdobersek> ffs, to ni res.
<CrazyLemon> lame je..ne vem čemu so se spustili na tako nizek nivo
<zdobersek> http://ark.intel.com/products/65523
<Pepelka> ARK | Intel&#174; Core™ i7-3770K Processor (8M Cache, up to 3.90 GHz)
<zdobersek> RCP za box 342$
<zdobersek> = 261.5€
<zdobersek> na sestavi.si je 327€, na mimovrste 360€ ...
<zdobersek> amazon.co.uk ma za 305€ ...
<zdobersek> kva je s temi jenkiiji
<zdobersek> na amazon.com $315 ...
<zdobersek> 64€ razlike.
<zdobersek> Can I haz a revolution?
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=hyGJBV1xnJI
<Pepelka> Cooperative Quadrocopter Ball Throwing and Catching - IDSC - ETH Zurich - YouTube
<zdobersek> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3GRSbr0EYYU&feature=g-vrec
<Pepelka> JESUS CHRIST IN RICHMOND PARK: ORIGINAL UPLOAD - YouTube
<zdobersek> FENTOOON
<zdobersek> FENNTOOOOON
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] Roberthr: Re: Izšel je Ubuntu 12.10  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39095/#p39095
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] Ubuntus3X: Re: ACER Aspire One 725 in ploščica  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39096/#p39096
<dz0ny> ah ja ne znati angleško je muka / | \
<BigWhale> a je kdo napisal novico za release party?
<BigWhale> Ne ...
<BigWhale> Awesome community! :>
<BigWhale> jest se ne morem prijavit v Wordpress ... pa se mi zdi, da se itak nikol nisem mogel ... :)
<BigWhale> tko da ne morem
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: CrazyLemon
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek zdobersek
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: pisi novice ffs
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek kako naj napišem nekaj če ne vem kaj za vraga se bo dogajalo :)
<zdobersek> ja halo, to kar se dogaja vsak release party
<zdobersek> sex drugs & rocknroll
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] Roberto113: namestitev kubuntu na sekundarni disk  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39097/#p39097
<dz0ny> vhttp://blog.ubuntu-tweak.com/2012/10/19/the-development-of-ubuntu-tweak-is-stopped.html
<Pepelka> The development of Ubuntu Tweak is stopped | Ubuntu Tweak Blog
<sasa84> dz0ny, eden redkih pametnih programov :)
<dz0ny> jp, predvsem dovolj enostavim da sem mati navadil kako se počisti nesnago
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: Re: namestitev kubuntu na sekundarni disk  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39098/#p39098
<sasa84> dz0ny, jp... jaz tud ne vem kok se bo to delal, brez d bi 2x kliknu :)
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] Roberto113: Re: namestitev kubuntu na sekundarni disk  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39099/#p39099
<dz0ny> sasa84: zagnatti moraš ene 5 ukazov gconf-cleaner, z apt za jedra, in cache, kernel
<dz0ny> pa verjeno bo nekdo prevzel razvoj
<sasa84> achso
<sasa84> no, zdj Å¡e mam tweak ;)
<zdobersek> http://browse.deviantart.com/customization/?order=5&q=ubuntu&offset=144#/d5fymm7
<Pepelka> Browsing Customization on deviantART
<CrazyMelon> lol :)
<CrazyMelon> zdobersek: zapornici pri FMF sta odprti
<CrazyMelon> smells like a trap to me :)
<zdobersek> mhm :>
<CrazyMelon> a je kak vratar@fmf.uni-lj.si mail, da ga prašam :D
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Ubuntu 12.10 splavitvena zabava  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39100/#p39100
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] Maranello: Re: Izšel je Ubuntu 12.10  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39101/#p39101
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] vozilo: Re: Java IRC - java.security.AccessControlException : access denied  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39102/#p39102
<dz0ny> vozilo spet trola on ima že java v8
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] Ubuntus3X: Namestitev Ubuntu 12.10  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39103/#p39103
<CrazyMelon> no dz0ny ne bit tak pa pomagaj bogemu fantu
<CrazyMelon> :>
<miha> :)
<dz0ny> kje je CrazyLemon: david, david daj mi povej kako minecraft zaženem z java v8
<sasa84> david, res bi lohk pomagu :P
<CrazyMelon> david nima časa :D
<sasa84> dAvid, neki res ni prou...ma javo 5, 6, 7, 8 :P
<CrazyMelon> jah dddd
<CrazyMelon> Å¡e js vidim da manjka java 1,2,3,4
<CrazyMelon> d0h
<CrazyMelon> sasa84: dej objavi na facebook
<CrazyMelon> novico
<CrazyMelon> over & out
<dz0ny> !tr en sl enter
<Pepelka> sl enter
<dz0ny> !tr sl en vračalka
<Pepelka> en vračalka
<dz0ny> meh
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] dz0ny: Re: Java IRC - java.security.AccessControlException : access denied  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39104/#p39104
<dz0ny>  / | \ lahko sedaj op dobim?
<BigWhale> Crazy, sasa, hvala za novico.
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] sese12: Re: Namestitev Ubuntu 12.10  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39105/#p39105
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] Ubuntus3X: Re: Namestitev Ubuntu 12.10  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39106/#p39106
<CrazyLemon> BigWhale lahko skopiraš link pa nekoga k piše novice highlightaš..ne pa sam brundat ane :)
<CrazyLemon> +drugič
<BigWhale> bom kr brundal
<BigWhale> k je fajn :>
<CrazyLemon> no kr..drugič ne bom iskal kje za vraga se pa nahajajo informacije pa bosta sama z napsyjem jedla torto :>
<CrazyLemon> a saša je dala na napovednik? :D
<CrazyLemon> http://www.napovednik.com/dogodek233180_ubuntu_1210_splavitvena_zabava_v_kiberpipi
<Pepelka> Ubuntu 12.10 splavitvena zabava v Kiberpipi, Ljubljana - 23.10.12 ob 19.00
<zdobersek> !t sl en splavitvena zabava
<Pepelka> launching party
<zdobersek> !t en sl abortion party
<Pepelka> splav stranka
<zdobersek> mja
<CrazyLemon> c c c
<CrazyLemon> splav stranka
<CrazyLemon> :>
<CrazyLemon> aja zdobersek resno - komu bi lahko pisal glede parkirišča.. any idea?
<CrazyLemon> ker sta zapornici bili odprti tudi ko sem Å¡el domov
<zdobersek> !g parkirisce fmf
<Pepelka> Parkiranje http://www.fmf.uni-lj.si/~jazbinsek/Fizikalni.eksperimenti.3/Parkiranje.html
<CrazyLemon> lahko :D
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Re: Namestitev Ubuntu 12.10  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39107/#p39107
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] robertokolobaric: Re: [12.04] Acer Aspire V5-531 - Brezžično omrežje  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39108/#p39108
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] Ubuntus3X: Re: Namestitev Ubuntu 12.10  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39109/#p39109
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Re: Namestitev Ubuntu 12.10  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39110/#p39110
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Re: Chromebox  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39111/#p39111
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] Ubuntus3X: Re: Namestitev Ubuntu 12.10  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39112/#p39112
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny offline ste? :)
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] Ubuntus3X: Re: Chromebox  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39113/#p39113
<CrazyLemon> http://www.radio1.si/strani/Oddaje.aspx?ID=18669&LNK=152#ad-image-2
<Pepelka> Radio 1 - Oddaje
<zdobersek> jah, primorci.
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Re: ACER Aspire One 725 in ploščica  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39114/#p39114
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek čist huda je :)
<zdobersek> kva se je tistemu tipacu spipal, kr air guitar na polno po celem studiju
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek žabarji pač :>
<zdobersek> meh, ne poznajo glasbe na radiu 1
<zdobersek> pisejo, kok so triggerfinegrs zaslovel, ubistvu je pa od lykke li komad.
<CrazyLemon> jp
<CrazyLemon> btw
<CrazyLemon> https://www.expansys.si/samsung-series-3-chromebook-303-11-6-wifi-2gb-16gb-ssd-chrome-os-238517/
<Pepelka> Samsung Series 3 Chromebook 303 - 11.6" - WiFi (2GB, 16GB SSD, Chrome Os) #XE303C12-A01UK - EXPANSYS Slovenija
<CrazyLemon> 359€ :D
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Re: Chromebox  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39115/#p39115
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] Ubuntus3X: Re: Chromebox  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39116/#p39116
<zdobersek> = 468$, v USA pa 250$
<zdobersek> sploh se ne mislim vec zivcirat glede tega
<zdobersek> nc, over'n'out.
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] dz0ny: Re: Chromebox  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39117/#p39117
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] Ubuntus3X: Re: Chromebox  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39118/#p39118
<uni4dfx> Å¡e kdo tle?
<CrazyLemon> me me me
<CrazyLemon> no..nič več
<CrazyLemon> LN
<uni4dfx> :P
<uni4dfx> CrazyLemon a maš jutr faks? :)
<uni4dfx> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DcJFdCmN98s
<Pepelka> OH MY DAYUM - NOW ON iTUNES !!! - YouTube
<sasa84> uni4dfx, lačna bom :P
<uni4dfx> sasa84 :D
<sasa84> zdj pa grem pančkat :)
<sasa84> pridni bodte
<sasa84> nočkoooo
#ubuntu-si 2012-10-20
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: Re: namestitev kubuntu na sekundarni disk  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39119/#p39119
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: Re: Namestitev Ubuntu 12.10  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39120/#p39120
<uni4dfx> kako se poskrbi da če te kdo taga na facebooku da punca tega ne vid? :D
<dz0ny> izkljuci v privacy options komu so vidni tagi
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] sasa: Ubuntu GNOME Remix 12.10  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39121/#p39121
<sasa84> juhuuuu
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] robertokolobaric: Re: Ubuntu GNOME Remix 12.10  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39122/#p39122
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 pridna :>
<sasa84> dobim lupčka?
<CrazyLemon> ne pretiravaj
<CrazyLemon> dobila si včeraj
<CrazyLemon> :>
<sasa84> dj nooooo
<sasa84> pliiiiiz
<CrazyLemon> komaj zdj si se spomnila objavit na fb
<CrazyLemon> c c c
<CrazyLemon> :>
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, če mi daš lupčka, ti boš še kdaj kej napisala :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 lej..to boš tko al tko..ker nimaš izbire :D
<sasa84> pf
<sasa84> lupčka...al pa nč!
<sasa84> ooo, lej kok se je dz0ny ogospodil...kr OPka ma!
<sasa84> hoho
<sasa84> lupčka CrazyLemon ...dj nooo
<sasa84> moj bjorn je tam deleč...pa me nima noben drug za kušnt :P
<CrazyLemon> :*
<sasa84> ooooo
<sasa84> <3
<CrazyLemon> jah sama si si kriva! lahk bi lepo se furala po evropi
<CrazyLemon> ampak neeeeee
<CrazyLemon> raj šveda maš
<CrazyLemon> pa ga mej !
<CrazyLemon> :D
<sasa84> LOL :D
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, Å¡marje niso v evropi :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 ne govorim za Å¡marje :>
<sasa84> aaa, ok :p
<CrazyLemon> js sm se danes po krasu fural!
<CrazyLemon> in crknu vmes!
<CrazyLemon> :)
<sasa84> ooo, kras <3
<CrazyLemon> not!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<sasa84_> CrazyLemon, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VjGSMUep6_4
<Pepelka> Install Gentoo - YouTube
<sasa84_> zelo poučno!
<dz0ny> d:
<sasa84_> dz0ny, tko bi ga Å¡e jst namestila :P
<sasa84_> nč, pejmo ;=
<sasa84_> nočkoo ;)
<manjak> oj
<manjak> a kdo ve kakšen ukaz je potrebno dodat da se pidgin avtomatsko zažene minimiziran ob zagonu?
#ubuntu-si 2012-10-21
<CrazyLemon> Taksist Ibro ‏@LJ_Taksist
<CrazyLemon> Ma veš kaj je baš zajebano? Te črnce vozit ponoči naokol. Voziš, pa malo pozabiš da su zadaj, pa nekaj bleknu in pol umrem od straha.
<CrazyLemon> haha
<uni4dfx> jutro
<uni4dfx> lol CrazyLemon dats racist
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Kubuntu 12.10  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39123/#p39123
<CrazyLemon> http://www.rtvslo.si/zabava/avtomobilizem/lf-lc-blue-se-predstavlja-v-avstraliji/294114            ufff
<Pepelka> LF-LC blue se predstavlja v Avstraliji :: Prvi interaktivni multimedijski portal, MMC RTV Slovenija
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, ti je zobna miška kaj prinesla :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 mhm..prebavne motnje :/
<CrazyLemon> :>
<sasa84> :\
<sasa84> boščk
<sasa84> a ti napišm kšn člank? :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 oohhh..a ti bi res to naredila?
<CrazyLemon> whats the catch? :p
<sasa84> lupčkala bi se :S
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 že v redu
<CrazyLemon> bom sam članek napisal
 * CrazyLemon hides
<sasa84> :(
<CrazyLemon> :P
<sasa84> pol grem pa spat :(
<CrazyLemon> sasa84  a boš poušter lupčkala?
<sasa84> magar :(
<CrazyLemon> :/
<Hekos> včasih me zagrabi da bi kej reku
<Hekos> pa se vedno spomnem da je kanal logiran
<Hekos> pa da je nekdo nekoč izjavu moj email na moj nick
<Hekos> >_<
<CrazyLemon> !g hekos
<Pepelka> HEKOS, proizvodnja in storitve, d.o.o. - bizi.si http://www.bizi.si/HEKOS-D-O-O/
<CrazyLemon> !g hekos site:irclogs.ubuntu.com
<Pepelka> /srv/irclogs.ubuntu.com/2012/04/15/#ubuntu-si.txt http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2012/04/15/%2523ubuntu-si.html
<Hekos> nah, nima veze nick z čemerkoli
<CrazyLemon> ah že vidim :)
<Hekos> morm enkrat pogledat zaka je log tega kanala tako zlo visoko na googlu
<Hekos> kot da bi se nekdo trudu da gre vsa za svinjarija na net
<lynxlynxlynx> sej se
<CrazyLemon> vidim tudi da si sam napisal kdo si ..tko da tvoj mail zlahka najdeš :)
<Hekos> meh
<Hekos> nism to ravno skrivo nkol
<sasa84> Hekos, ti kr povej :P
<CrazyLemon> torej ne skrivaš imena skrivaš pa mail katerega lahko najdeš s preprostim gugl iskanjem? :)  čudna so pota gospodova :)
<Hekos> tist mail ni bil enstavno za najt pred tem
<CrazyLemon> kaj se sekiraš no..razn tega da te bo saša nadlegovala ne bo vidnih posledic :)
<Hekos> kaj to ponavadi pusti "vidne" posledice?
<CrazyLemon> marsikaj..npr. salmonela
<LorD_DDooM> sifilis*
<CrazyLemon> a sifilis tudi?
<CrazyLemon> LorD_DDooM a si vidu?? mojo max. hitrost :$
<LorD_DDooM> <100, ne Å¡teje
<LorD_DDooM> Tok se jaz v službo furam ko zamujam
<CrazyLemon> seveda..sam ti se furaš z avtom :D
<LorD_DDooM> Nope
<LorD_DDooM> BMX/vlak
<CrazyLemon> no..sej vlak tudi gre spodobnih 90 :)
<sasa84> LorD_DDooM, bmx+vlak? :)
<sasa84> to more bit zanimiv za vidt... LorD_DDooM tko v obleki...pa bmx :)
<LorD_DDooM> Folku itaq nič ni jasno, v kravati na BMXu :P
<CrazyLemon> hipster :>
<LorD_DDooM> lol ne
<LorD_DDooM> Prej proper
<LorD_DDooM> Hipsterji furajo fixije :)
<sasa84> LorD_DDooM, lej...si pač hüd
<sasa84> CrazyLemon se npr. fura s ponyem v trenirki tam po žusterni in niti ne zgleda kul :S
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 i wish :(
<sasa84> nč...zdj grem pa pančat
<sasa84> nočkula
<CrazyLemon> https://fbcdn-sphotos-c-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-snc7/374008_370373313051669_1957334550_n.jpg
#ubuntu-si 2013-10-14
<yang> dobro jutro delovni ljudje
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] flex567: Re: Izgubljen Å¡ahovski program scid  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40738/#p40738
<napsy> dan
<breza> Zdravo, napsy
<CrazyLemon> a bi kdo vedu kje se nahaja .desktop fajl za program ki je  "pinned" oz. zaklenjen na zaganjalnik
<CrazyLemon> v .local/share/* ga ni
<CrazyLemon> prav tako ne v /usr/share/*
<zdobersek> zaganjalnik?
<yang> radovedni tacek na tv
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: poglej v ~/.local/share
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek you are often very helpful!
<CrazyLemon> but not this time!
<dz0ny> pinnaj pa mtime
<dz0ny> mam obcutek se je v gconf
<yang> mikicniki hehe
<yang> milicniki
<CrazyLemon> sm že najdu tist kar sm rabu.. sicer še vedno ne vem kje je bil .desktop ampak thats ok
<yang> ti iz naftalina vlecejo oddaje
<zdobersek> (01:16:24 AM) CrazyLemon: zdobersek you are often very helpful!
<zdobersek> sem vedu
<CrazyLemon> oh.. dobro jutro
<CrazyLemon> kako to da še ne spiš
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Re: Izgubljen Å¡ahovski program scid  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40739/#p40739
<LorD_DDooM> CrazyLemon: neha spamat po Endomondo! :P
<LorD_DDooM> nehaj*
<CrazyLemon> LorD_DDooM ? ? :)
<LorD_DDooM> Tok zabušavam, da je zadnjih 8 objav tvojih :P
<CrazyLemon> res zabušavaš glede na to da sm v oktobru bil 3x na kolesu :D
<CrazyLemon> torej so te objave že od kdaj.. avgusta? :p
<LorD_DDooM> Sploh nočem preverit >.<
<zdobersek> niste resni!
<CrazyLemon> LorD_DDooM še imaš težave z zdravjem al si sam prelen da bi šel na kolo? :)
 * CrazyLemon je trenutno pri 2666.76 km 
<LorD_DDooM> Tadrugo :)
<LorD_DDooM> MTB sem razkantal na Rakitni v septembru... Å¡e zmer ga nisem pofixal
<CrazyLemon> LorD_DDooM rakitna kliče! cel teden naj bi bilo lepo
<CrazyLemon> :)
<CrazyLemon> kako ti je to uspelo?
<LorD_DDooM> Zavorno žico mi je utrgalo med spustom...
<idioterna> omg
<idioterna> tega pa ne bi rad dozivel
<idioterna> na rakitni mam svoj rekord
<idioterna> nekih 95km/h
<zdobersek> kaj pa s kolesom?
<zdobersek> :>
<CrazyLemon> LorD_DDooM sej imaš 2! :D
<LorD_DDooM> Ne,s aj to je bilo offroad... če bi mi s specialko zajla počila, poj ne bi tule pričal :P
<LorD_DDooM> CrazyLemon: 3, Å¡e BMX :P
<CrazyLemon> LorD_DDooM 2 žici :p
<idioterna> zdobersek: s kolesom pa 100+
<idioterna> LorD_DDooM: a na specjalki nimas dveh bremz? :)
<LorD_DDooM> Seveda imam obe
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] lapor: Re: Ubuntu Touch  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40740/#p40740
<Pepelka>  [COKS] Ubuntu 13.10 je v popolnosti skladen in uporablja OpenStack, najpopularnejšo odprtokodno oblačno platformo – zdnet.com  http://bazar.coks.si/?p=1216
<CrazyLemon> http://www.monitor.si/novica/uporabljate-usmerjevalnik-d-link/149384/
<Pepelka> Uporabljate usmerjevalnik D-Link? | Monitor
<Pepelka> »… morda bi vas moralo zaskrbeti. Na spletni strani www.devttys0.com (ki je trenutno odpovedala poslušnost) so vzvratno razbrali eno izmed Dlinkovih nadgradenj strojne programske opreme in ugotovili, da vsebuje t.i. zadnja vrata (backdoor), ki omogočajo vstop v administrativni vmesnik usmerjevalnika tudi če ne poznamo uporabniškega imena in gesla.«
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: dev titties?!
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek female dev titties or male dev titties?
<CrazyLemon> thats the real question here
<zdobersek> World Wide Web's titties I guess.
<CrazyLemon> dont get me started on www's titties
<zdobersek> so many of those eh
<CrazyLemon> so so many
<sasa84> jutro
<breza> Dobro jutro tudi tebi, sasa84
<sasa84> botsnack
<breza> That's very nice of you!
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] penzioner: Re: ext. pretvorba v ntfs  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40741/#p40741
<sasa84> ooo LorD_DDooM :)
<LorD_DDooM> sup sup
<slax0r> jutro
<breza> Dobro jutro tudi tebi, slax0r
<zdobersek> ...
<zdobersek> jutro
<breza> Dobro jutro, zdobersek
<zdobersek> gvala breza
<zdobersek> hvala*
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: www.devttys0.com
<zdobersek> do you decrypt them ttys?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek no..can't you see its 0 titties
<CrazyLemon> ima kdo MHL kabel in ga ne rabi več ter bi ga prodal po ugodni ceni? :)
<zdobersek> !g MHL
<Pepelka> Mobile High-Definition Link - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mobile_High-Definition_Link
<zdobersek> chromecast maybe?
<CrazyLemon> chromecast is no more
<sasa84> zdobbieeeeeee
 * sasa84 skoči zdobersek v naročje
<slax0r> nevem zakaj, ampak se mi je en scene iz friendsov zdej pojavu v glavi :D
<CrazyLemon> tist k ross skoči chandlerju v naročje? :D
<slax0r> ne, k se monica in ross neki kregata da kao monica ne more vec rossa ujet in potem kao da probata, pa se mu ona u zadnem momentu umakne :D
<slax0r> drgac pa chandler skoc rossu v narocje :P
<CrazyLemon> hah! wrong!
<zdobersek> EVASIVE MANEUVERS
<zdobersek> sasa84: missed me!
<zdobersek> :>
<CrazyLemon> chandler skoci joey v naročje!
<slax0r> ali joeyu ja
<slax0r> oh gaws!
<slax0r> gawd*
<slax0r> mislim da bom spet gledu :D
<sasa84> uuu zdobersek :>
<sasa84> moj zdobersek ...kavico? ;)
<zdobersek> sasa84: oui, s'il vous plait!
<idioterna> scene iz friendsov.
<idioterna> is it even possible to be more mediocre?
<zdobersek> scene iz tv dober dan
 * sasa84 postreže zdobersek s kavico
<zdobersek> merci beaucoup sasa84
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] gregor3000: Re: Ubuntu Touch  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40742/#p40742
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] gregor3000: Re: ext. pretvorba v ntfs  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40743/#p40743
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] sasa: Re: Ubuntu Touch  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40744/#p40744
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] gregor3000: Re: Ubuntu Touch  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40745/#p40745
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Re: Ubuntu Touch  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40746/#p40746
 * sasa84 pihne LorD_DDooM v uho
 * LorD_DDooM is wearing Ubuntu hat of resilience and is immune to sasa84's magic missile.
<zdobersek> ta hat ti ne pokrije uses
<zdobersek> tko da I'm calling BS
<LorD_DDooM> Če je pa Hat of resilience +1
<idioterna> zdobersek: tv dobrdan je manj mediocre
<zdobersek> seks v mestu?
<CrazyLemon> trafika?
<sasa84> teater paradižnik? :D
<sasa84> LorD_DDooM, pred mojim piškom v ušeska nisi varen :P
<slax0r> rabim nek pameten film
<slax0r> za vecer
<slax0r> ma kdo kaj na zalogi?
<zdobersek> the internship
<slax0r> ma dejansko nek pameten zaplet/razplet itd.?
<slax0r> vceraj sem gledal "this is the end" ali nekaj takega
<slax0r> omfg! kam smo pa to prsl z filmi?
<slax0r> totalno pointless film
<slax0r> brez repa in brez glave
<zdobersek> za the internship so govoril, da je taboljsa komedija leta
<dz0ny> al je gravity?
<zdobersek> ... ce bi film izdal 7-8 let nazaj
<CrazyLemon> monster university? :>
<zdobersek> gravity je znanstvena fantastika na ravni cowboys & aliens
<CrazyLemon> .imdb the way way back
<breza> undefined (undefined) - undefined(✋ undefined) (RT undefined) http://imdb.com/title/undefined
<breza> undefined
<CrazyLemon> seriously
<CrazyLemon> .imdb "the way way back"
<breza> undefined (undefined) - undefined(✋ undefined) (RT undefined) http://imdb.com/title/undefined
<breza> undefined
<CrazyLemon> f y breza
<slax0r> you crazy b*
<dz0ny> .imdb We're the Millers
<breza> We're the Millers (2013) - 7.2(✋ 57,098) (RT 47) http://imdb.com/title/tt1723121
<breza> A veteran pot dealer creates a fake family as part of his plan to move a huge shipment of weed into the U.S. from Mexico.
<CrazyLemon> Å¡e vedno ni decent releasea
<zdobersek> .imdb fucking with lemons
<CrazyLemon> sam webrip
<zdobersek> nada
<CrazyLemon> coz no one fucks with lemos hombre!
<LorD_DDooM> Thats what she said
<zdobersek> ... before the lemons fucked with her.
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J0TTd-1nIHQ
<Pepelka> Pissed Off Playboy Bunny! - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Hey! You're that girl who goes crazy in that video! More Outtakes: http://youtu.be/yP4UcfApM7s SUBSCRIBE! http://bit.ly/SubMF MORE PRANKS! http://bit.ly/MFpr...«
<CrazyLemon> the bunny part was awesome :D
<slax0r> kaj pa kaksne, ne-komedije?
<slax0r> lahko zaradi mene tudi kak romanticen film, bom se drago zraven pred TV posadil :P
<CrazyLemon> slax0r prečekiraj trailer za the way way back
<slax0r> bom ti kar verjel na besedo, glede na to da sem v sluzbi :)
<CrazyLemon> ne mi verjet na besedo
<CrazyLemon> js sm sam trailer prečekiral..thats all :D
<idioterna> zdobersek: seks v mestu je cist intelektualn napram prijateljem
<zdobersek> idioterna: serija, ne akt
<idioterna> ja sej
<idioterna> a ni to una parkour-face
<CrazyLemon> http://i.imgur.com/eyqFpHP.jpg         <- drinking and driving is dangerous
<idioterna> looks fatal
<dz0ny> .imdb the eden
<breza> Eden of the East the Movie I: The King of Eden (2009) - 6.9(✋ 431) (RT N/A) http://imdb.com/title/tt1460738
<breza> N/A
<zdobersek> dozivljenske travme bo mel
<CrazyLemon> sploh se ne bo spomnu kaj se je zgodilo
<zdobersek> jesus, how low can you go
<idioterna> jah
<idioterna> ce neb blo preproge bi bil se mal nizji
<lynxlynxlynx> 5.2.1.1 Več hoje
<lynxlynxlynx> Predvideno je, da se bo delež hoje do leta 2015 poveča za 20 % glede na leto 2010.
<lynxlynxlynx> odloki :)
<lynxlynxlynx> za zaposlene pa predvidevajo 40% več kolesarjenja
<idioterna> kje to
<CrazyLemon> državna uprava..skenslal jim bodo prevoz
<zdobersek> idioterna: ne ti, ceravno ne razumem lih, kaksno vrednost vidis v tistem skropucalu
<idioterna> kerem skropucalu in zakaj narobe crkovano?
<idioterna> misls sex and the city?
<idioterna> ogromno vrednost vidm, te ciljne skupine se skor noben ne molze
<dz0ny> ko govorimo o alkoholu http://www.imdb.com/title/tt2419284/
<Pepelka> Red Obsession (2013) - IMDb
<lynxlynxlynx> ljubljana
<Pepelka> »Directed by David Roach, Warwick Ross. With Debra Meiburg. The great chateaux of Bordeaux struggle to accommodate the voracious appetite for their rare, expensive wines, which have become a powerful status symbol in booming China.«
<lynxlynxlynx> Osnutek Odloka o načrtu za kakovost zraka aglomeracije Ljubljana
<lynxlynxlynx> je pa na državni ravni, ker nam eu diha za vrat
<idioterna> a kul
<idioterna> pr nas bojo zgradil zdej 4pasovnco
<idioterna> kolesarske ne bo
<idioterna> bo tista risbica na plocniku k ji oni recejo kolesarska
<idioterna> se bo pa kolesarjenje povecalo za 40%
<idioterna> great plan
<zdobersek> vsak pas je lahko kolesarska
<idioterna> jankovica bom na gobc.
<idioterna> ja, sam ne bo
<idioterna> kje se kup cestarsko barvo?
<idioterna> afaik dobimo sharrow v zakonodajo v kratkem
<idioterna> al smo clo ze
<dz0ny> in pa tole http://www.imdb.com/title/tt2165735/
<Pepelka> Du zhan (2012) - IMDb
<Pepelka> »Directed by Johnnie To. With Louis Koo, Honglei Sun, Yi Huang, Michelle Ye. A drug cartel boss who is arrested in a raid is coerced into betraying his former accomplices as part of an undercover operation.«
<idioterna> in bi kr su povsod po mestu in sharrowse narisu
<zdobersek> nein, ich zan
<dz0ny> lynxlynxlynx: to nam eu že kazni piše, če sem prav bral na rtvslo
<dz0ny> zarad prevelike koncentracije pm10
<idioterna> skrajn cajt
<idioterna> i'm dying over here
<zdobersek> jas tui
<lynxlynxlynx> možno ja, ne vem kdaj je bil zadnji rok
<lynxlynxlynx> tele cifre so samo predpostavke pri modeliranju
<lynxlynxlynx> najbrž da lažje upravičijo nižji obseg ukrepov - meni se zdijo pretirane
<zdobersek> jebat ga, sej zdej mamo baje denar
<lynxlynxlynx> bbl
<zdobersek> ditto
<idioterna> men se zdi cist realno to
<idioterna> da se bojo vsi s kolesi vozil
<idioterna> po dezju pa snegu
<dz0ny> :)
<dz0ny> http://www.imdb.com/title/tt2258858/
<Pepelka> Wadjda (2012) - IMDb
<Pepelka> »Directed by Haifaa Al-Mansour. With Waad Mohammed, Reem Abdullah, Abdullrahman Al Gohani, Ahd. An enterprising Saudi girl signs on for her school's Koran recitation competition as a way to raise the remaining funds she needs in order to buy the green bicycle that has captured her interest.«
<dz0ny> hm tale couchpotato je res uproaben ratal
<dz0ny> uproaben*
<dz0ny> uporaben*
<dz0ny> there
<CrazyLemon> wadjda in du zhan ?
<idioterna> waddya do in zhan?
<CrazyLemon> i didnt do anything in zhan..i swear
<idioterna> ooh, how nice, i swear, too!
<idioterna> majke ti nabijem!
<slax0r> http://pastebin.com/HTtHKj0b
<Pepelka> -rwxr-xr-x 1 proteus users 5642610 Feb 5 2013 steamcmd* proteus@titan:~/steam - Pastebin.com
<slax0r> wtf? o.O
<dz0ny> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R_ylchEHdUk&feature=player_detailpage#t=83
<Pepelka> Chris Pine Nuts Vs Benedict Cumberbitches - The Graham Norton Show - Series 13 Episode 5 - BBC One - YouTube
<Pepelka> »More about this programme: http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b01s9kxg Graham chats to fans of Chris Pine and Benedict Cumberbatch who have travelled from miles...«
<CrazyLemon> slax0r kaj za vraga je steamcmd ?
<idioterna> http://d24w6bsrhbeh9d.cloudfront.net/photo/a5dMREo_460s_v1.jpg
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: to je če hočeš server met
<CrazyLemon> ah
<yang> idioterna haha
<yang> nekdo je dal oglas na bolho da prodaja deko iz macjih koz prilozil slikco in blazno razburil zenske aktivistke za pomoc zivalim
<yang> mislm da je hec
<yang> so ze odstranl oglas da ni vec viden
<CrazyLemon> Å¡koda.. lih bi rabu novo deko
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: a so tisti učni načrti za simbiozo pod geslom?
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny ne
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny http://www.simbioza.eu/sl/2013/kurikulum#modul-1
<Pepelka> Simbioza
<dz0ny> lol @mobile
<CrazyLemon> why lol? :)
<dz0ny> en samsung crap je
<dz0ny> ni winphone :>
<dz0ny> sem upal da vsi udeleženci dobijejo free winphone
<CrazyLemon> optimist :)
<CrazyLemon> in kje ti vidiš samsung crap ?
<dz0ny> od strani 7 naprej
<dz0ny> aja pa stran je čist bigM
<CrazyLemon> thank god da ni littleM
<dz0ny> heh
<dz0ny> a smo Å¡e kaj napisal za migrate page?
<zdobersek> wo ist bigM? wo ist littleM?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek its bigM's little bro
<dz0ny> bigM == microsoft
<dz0ny> littleM == nokia
<zdobersek> littleM?
<dz0ny> hm nekdo je bil priden :)
<CrazyLemon> lol tale inkscape je f'ed up
<CrazyLemon> grem v meni "odpri nedavne"
<CrazyLemon> in kliknem na .svg
<CrazyLemon> in me odpre drug .svg
<CrazyLemon> .svg obstaja in je na enakem mestu.. on pa vztraja pri odpiranju drugega
<dz0ny> glitch in matrix
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Listen to The New Ubuntu Phone Ringtones  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/TorSFmrzA_g/ubuntu-phone-ringtones
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek a gledaš dirko?
<idioterna> dirk se ne gleda
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: ktero?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek beijing
<CrazyLemon> na eurosportu
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: posnetek, v zivo je blo zjutr
<zdobersek> a ti spoilam?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek ne..ix smth won
<zdobersek> Intxausti, jedva
<CrazyLemon> sm vidu zaključek ja..sm mislu da je to bilo včeraj
<zdobersek> hm http://venturebeat.com/2013/10/13/countries-privacy/
<Pepelka> These 5 countries were ranked best for privacy (infographic) | VentureBeat
<Pepelka> »In a head-to-head match-up of which countries handle privacy the best, you may be surprised to learn who is respecting your data the most. Edward Snowden turned privacy on its head only a few month...«
<idioterna> a, privacy
<idioterna> sm mislu da piracy.
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Re: Ubuntu Touch  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40747/#p40747
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] sasa: Re: Izkušnje z Ubuntu Touch  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40744/#p40744
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] gregor3000: Re: Izkušnje z Ubuntu Touch  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40745/#p40745
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Re: Izkušnje z Ubuntu Touch  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40746/#p40746
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Re: Izkušnje z Ubuntu Touch  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40747/#p40747
<zdobersek> what
<CrazyLemon> meh
<CrazyLemon> stupid Pepelka
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] penzioner: Re: ext. pretvorba v ntfs  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40748/#p40748
<zdobersek> oyea
 * yang je oceta napotil na simbiozo
<yang> skoda, da jih navajajo na windows
<yang> mal brca v temo
<Sky[x]> jp
<dz0ny> navajajo jih na gumb za iskanje programov je spodaj levo
<dz0ny> pol kupjo pa pc z win8 jim pa ni vec jasno :)
<yang> ja
<CrazyLemon> glede na to da so večinoma upokojenci.. jih večina nima ravno za nov pc z win8
<CrazyLemon> pa officee
<sasa84_> Juhuuuu
<zdobersek> heyaaa sasa84_
<zdobersek> .yt heyaaaa
<breza> HEYYEYAAEYAAAEYAEYAA(2 minuti) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZZ5LpwO-An4 ♥382,528 ▶37,223,174
<sasa84_> Juhuuuu zdobbie:-)
<dz0ny> .sporoči miha http://op-co.de/blog/posts/android_ssl_downgrade/
<Pepelka> Why Android SSL was downgraded from AES256-SHA to RC4-MD5 in late 2010
<zdobersek> pol je Sun kriv?
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] lapor: Re: Izkušnje z Ubuntu Touch  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40749/#p40749
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] lapor: Re: Izkušnje z Ubuntu Touch  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40750/#p40750
<dz0ny> zdobersek: mja :)
<zdobersek> I fsckin' knew it
<CrazyLemon> http://youtu.be/HIpQ4ah5XTY
<Pepelka> Worst exit a parking EVER! - YouTube
<zdobersek> old
<CrazyLemon> not!
<CrazyLemon> če je 24ur to danes objavil
<CrazyLemon> pomeni da je new
<zdobersek> mhm
<zdobersek> oni so letos zacel s harlem shakeom po kakih dveh tednih
<CrazyLemon> uh..še več se mi zdi
<dz0ny> https://www.schneier.com/blog/archives/2013/10/insecurities_in.html
<Pepelka> Schneier on Security: Insecurities in the Linux /dev/random
<zdobersek> IMO so full of bullshit
<zdobersek> podkupljeni s strani NSA
<zdobersek> just think about it
<zdobersek> it all fits
<zdobersek> o.o http://www.theverge.com/2013/10/14/4837960/google-reportedly-planning-to-reward-users-that-allow-mobile-tracking
<Pepelka> Google reportedly planning to reward users that allow deeper tracking of mobile habits | The Verge
<Pepelka> »Google may soon offer a new service that rewards users for letting the company more closely monitor their usage of mobile apps. According to Engadget, the new project is internally referred to as...«
<CrazyLemon> i'll do it for chromecast
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] dejko72: Re: težave v nvida 425M na sony vaio VPCF13Z8E  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40751/#p40751
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Re: težave v nvida 425M na sony vaio VPCF13Z8E  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40752/#p40752
<zdobersek> whoring much?
<CrazyLemon> not really
<CrazyLemon> i'd have a chromecast if i did
<dejko72> Oj Crazy :)
<CrazyLemon> dejko72 a ne dela?
<dejko72> ammm   men se zdi da ne delam neki prav
<dejko72> a moram jest to nekako saveat?
<CrazyLemon> samo dodaš tisto vrstico z options
<CrazyLemon> dejko72
<CrazyLemon> sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<dejko72> kaj sam spremenim in nič ni treba to sejvat?
<CrazyLemon> je potrebno shranit ja
<dejko72> kako pa?
<CrazyLemon> ne pomeni ti čisto nič če ne shraniš
<CrazyLemon> dejko72
<CrazyLemon> <CrazyLemon> sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<CrazyLemon> zalaufaj to v terminalu
<dejko72> to mam odprto ja
<CrazyLemon> no.. pol poglej post kaj sem spremenu
<CrazyLemon> sam eno vrstico sem dodal
<CrazyLemon> tisto Options "...."
<dejko72> čak takoj bom
<CrazyLemon> Option "RegistryDwords" "EnableBrightnessControl=1"
<CrazyLemon> tole dodaj pod VendorName
<dejko72> ok dodal
<CrazyLemon> shrani
<CrazyLemon> zapri urejevalnik
<CrazyLemon> in rebootaj
<CrazyLemon> in upaj da bo vse v redu :D
<dejko72> kako pa to sejvam zdekako shranim?
<CrazyLemon> klikni na shrani :)
<dejko72> hmmm ne najdem????   a to je nekje v terminalu?
<CrazyLemon> ježeš marija dejko72
<dejko72> gnnnnn
<CrazyLemon> ko si vpisal v terminal " sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf"
<CrazyLemon> si mogu vpisat geslo
<dejko72> ja nov sm kaj  :(
<CrazyLemon> nato se je odpru urejevalnik besedila z vsebino xorg.conf datoteke
<dejko72> ja sm vpisal
<CrazyLemon> nato si dodal tisto vrstico pod VendorName
<dejko72> spremenil sm un text
<CrazyLemon> in nato klikneš na shrani ali pa pritisneš CTRL + S pa je to to
<CrazyLemon> zapreš
<CrazyLemon> rebootaš
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: ne se jezit
<dejko72> ctrl s to sm rabu verjeten  :)   ker klik ne dela tam nič pri meni  :))
<dz0ny> to so vaje za simbiozo :>
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny lol :)
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny js bom bl kazal na miško ter ponavljal "LEVI KLIK..LEVI KLIK" :P
<dz0ny> klik na levo miškin gumb
<dz0ny> tko moraš
<dejko72> neki mumble mumble je napisu   pa x com ignored   je to v redu?
<dz0ny> levi klik ne vejo :)
<dz0ny> levi*
<dz0ny> aja sej je že tolk ura
<CrazyLemon> dejko72 dej skopiraj raje kaj napiše
<CrazyLemon> mumble mumble pomeni da je meni en las spremenil barvo :)
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: dihi
<dejko72> [ XOFF ignored, mumble mumble ]
<zdobersek> na konc simbioze bo CrazyLemon tam izgledu najstarejsi :>
<CrazyLemon> a dejansko je mumble mumble ?
<CrazyLemon> lmao
<CrazyLemon> js sm mislu da me kle je... :)
<dejko72> dejansko
<dejko72> hehe
<dz0ny> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xuxO6CZptck
<Pepelka> The IT Crowd Piracy Ad - YouTube
<Pepelka> »The IT Crowd Piracy Ad«
<dejko72> čak rebootam
<CrazyLemon> ja..očitno si urejal v terminalu in ne v GUIu :)
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek lol :)
<CrazyLemon> verjel ali ne ampak
 * CrazyLemon has lots of grey hair
<dejko72> mmmmm
<dz0ny> GrayLemon
<dejko72> ne sam ti verjem
<CrazyLemon> stresno je življenje če skrbiš za ubuntu forum
<CrazyLemon> :)))
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: upam da bi bo lugos kdaj plačal :>
<dejko72> ahaaa  se pravi jest morm to v geditu narest???
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny zdj gre itak vs denar pipi.. mi Å¡e svojih majic nismo dobili :D
<CrazyLemon> dejko72 če bi vpisal ukaz ki sem ti ga posredoval bi to naredu ja.. samo nisi :)
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: tole jim povej na sim http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OqxLmLUT-qc
<Pepelka> Google into google? Never type google into google! - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Never type google into google because you can breaking the Internet! http://laszloberndt.blogspot.com«
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny as nor.. pol bi mogu ostat uro dlje in razlagat da je to sarcasm :)
<dz0ny> to je za tist del ko vprašajo, če lahko kaj pokvarijo če narobe kliknejo
<dz0ny> bodo 1005 poslušal
<dz0ny> ja shift ne dela, but yuo get the point
<dejko72> ok zdej sm to v geditu naredu hehe
<CrazyLemon> dejko72 hura! :)
<dejko72> rebootam
<dejko72> wow  noro kaj ena vrstica dela
<CrazyLemon> ne mi reč da dela
<dejko72> res dela k urca
 * CrazyLemon ni pričakoval da bo delalo
<CrazyLemon> no potem bi te prosil da napišeš na forumu da dela :)
<dejko72> no hvala :  nekaj malega sem se pa naučil
<dejko72> bom napisal
<CrazyLemon> ni problema :)
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] dejko72: Re: težave v nvida 425M na sony vaio VPCF13Z8E  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40753/#p40753
<dz0ny> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-lw8_SAtX8o
<Pepelka> Humpback whales' attempt to stop killer whale attack - Planet Earth Live - BBC One - YouTube
<Pepelka> »http://www.bbc.co.uk/planetearthlive Extraordinary footage of a killer whale attack on a Gray whale calf, when humpback whales arrive and try to intervene.«
<zdobersek> tkole je tist parking exit izgledu http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IGiQOCX9UbM
<Pepelka> Austin Powers - 3 point turn / maneuvering / parking Scene - YouTube
<Pepelka> »A short clip from the Austin Powers - The International Man of Mystery movie. I was reminded of this by the Gamefail here http://youtu.be/RyJJoAxqor8?t=38s«
<dz0ny> :)
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek true that
<bilko-mint> neki probavam Linux Mint, pa mi no;e instalirat Slo jeyika. A je mint preveden v Slo
<dz0ny> hehe cl bi mel se en siv las vec zdej :>
#ubuntu-si 2013-10-15
<napsy> lp
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] gregor3000: Re: ext. pretvorba v ntfs  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40754/#p40754
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] penzioner: Re: ext. pretvorba v ntfs  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40755/#p40755
<sasa84> jutro
<breza> Dobro jutro, sasa84
<sasa84> botsnack
<breza> Thank you very much.
<zdobersek> dan
<breza> Živjo, zdobersek
<sasa84> ooo zdobersek
<zdobersek> heyaa sasa84
 * sasa84 se stisne k zdobersek in ga lepo pogleda ...
<zdobersek> ... ok ok!
<zdobersek> ze grem!
<sasa84> moj zlati fant :D
<zdobersek> tak pac sem
<zdobersek> ne morem pomagat.
<zdobersek> :>
<anny> :)
<idioterna> iz tezkih kovin
<yang> baker se splaca prodajat
<yang> 4 eur je kila
<yang> je blo dons po tvju
<lowkey> yang, ga imas tolk viska?
<yang> ne ;)
<idioterna> smolo ma k v bloku zvi
<idioterna> pa ne doseze do zlebov
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] penzioner: Re: ext. pretvorba v ntfs  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40756/#p40756
<CrazyLemon> meh..spet sm zamudu dirko
<zdobersek> Mezgec zmagu
<CrazyLemon> hvala spoiler en
<zdobersek> a tak sem tebi
<zdobersek> nic vec kokr krilce na avtomobilu
<CrazyLemon> jp..nič več!
<CrazyLemon> pa neuporaben si do hitrosti 100+ km/h
<CrazyLemon> !
<sasa84> jutro CrazyLemon
<CrazyLemon> jutro sasa84 ¸
<CrazyLemon> -¸
<sasa84> -,?
<sasa84> -¸
<sasa84> ?
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] Trst: UMTS, ki je trenutno boljša - simobil.si ali mobitel.si  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40757/#p40757
<CrazyLemon> mechek
<CrazyLemon> pa polanch
<zdobersek> pa brahcohvhich
<CrazyLemon> janeza ni v ospredju :/
<dz0ny> lol tale trst
<dz0ny> a hoce povedat da fast net ne dela al da e je poslabšal
<CrazyLemon> ne bi vedel :)
<CrazyLemon> trst iz nemčije..makes no sense
<anny> dan
<breza> Živjo, anny
<dz0ny> trdega HSDPA
<dz0ny> :>
<idioterna> o anny
<idioterna> nc, zgleda gremo na kosilo
<dz0ny> to je slišat kot google translate
<anny> dober tek
<sasa84> trst iz nemčije? in mogoče še japonska firma... they are back!!!
<sasa84> .yt vstala primorska
<breza> Vstala Primorska(3 minute) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=agVaFXih8Vk ♥180 ▶48,611
<idioterna> joj no
<idioterna> ne te verzije
<anny> ta verzija je najboljša!
<anny> te motijo svete krave v prvi vrsti?
<idioterna> ja ne ni k so te gnide
<idioterna> aja no pardon
<idioterna> svete krave.
<idioterna> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mSb72HRfHPc
<Pepelka> Tržaški partizanski pevski zbor - Vstajenje Primorske - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Tržaški partizanski pevski zbor - Vstajenje Primorske«
<idioterna> tale je fajn
<anny> Å¡voh
<anny> sto jajc en zob
<idioterna> ne ne
<idioterna> kr pocak
<idioterna> da zacne zbor
<idioterna> no ja
<idioterna> te k ploskajo mi grejo mal na jetra
<idioterna> kr dobra kamera tut
<idioterna> k pokaze da te k pojejo dost resno jemlejo
<idioterna> no nc
<idioterna> dober tek
<idioterna> tut ce ne boste laufal
 * CrazyLemon odlaufal 
<sasa84> neeee, vrni se CrazyLemon
<sasa84> :D
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tPzRPga6uDg
<Pepelka> China Air-Freight Handlers at Guangzhou Airport - No Care Policy? - YouTube
<Pepelka> »This was amazing to watch. I think I was the only one noticing what was happening outside the window of the plane, and this time I captured it. On a previous...«
<Pepelka>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Clementine 1.2 Released (Amarok 1.4 Inspired Cross-Platform Music Player)  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/xvU_xYNAoK4/clementine-12-released-amarok-14.html
<sasa84> lol, vse dol pada :D
<dz0ny> sasa84: old
<dz0ny> a to je komej zdej na fb pršlo al kaj
<zdobersek> hipster alert
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, dal link
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon ne tece, on kolesari
<slax0r> jutro
<breza> Dobro jutro, slax0r
<sasa84> jutro slax0r
<anny> jutro?
<yang> cer
<idioterna> *burp*
<idioterna> kitajsko hrano za evropejce sm jedu
<idioterna> tasted like chicken
<yang> brezveze prenal pikantno
<yang> premal
<idioterna> sploh nic
<anny> če ni treba gasilcev klicat je premalo pikantno
<idioterna> ni blo treba klicat gasilcev
<yang> anny ;)
<anny> jap
<idioterna> pred kratkim je umrl vo nguyen giap
<idioterna> tip ki je porazil ZDA na vrhuncu njihove moci
<idioterna> in francijo
<zdobersek> 102 leti
<zdobersek> not bad
<yang> svaka mu cast
<dz0ny> za bodoče hipsterje http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/bradwedell/botlogicus-a-game-that-gets-kids-excited-to-progra
<Pepelka> BotLogic.us: A Game That Gets Kids EXCITED to Program by Brad Wedell — Kickstarter
<Pepelka> »BotLogic.us is a fun, educational online puzzle game that introduces computer programming concepts to players as young as four.«
<yang> poznam enga k je sel v vietnam na dopust
<idioterna> a sm loh tvoj prjatu? :)
<yang> mogoce. bom premislil
<idioterna> js poznam eno k je sla sluzbeno v vietnam!
<yang> sluzbeno ?
<yang> kaj je mela podjetje za uvoz blaga ki ga otroci proizvedejo? kaksen H&M
<idioterna> kok ti rad vse najslabs pripises takoj
<idioterna> ne, na njihovo univerzo je sla predavat metodologijo
<idioterna> v hanoi
<yang> :/
<idioterna> vietnamci so blazno disciplinirani
<yang> baje so neizmerno prijazni
<yang> pa indonezijci tud
<idioterna> tezko si predstavlas to
<yang> tak vtis dobis ze na ircu
<idioterna> mors tam zivet par mesecev
<yang> sej v vsakmu rezimu k je diktatura so malo bolj disciplinirani in bojeci
<idioterna> haha
<idioterna> v vietnamu je diktatura? :)
<idioterna> dobra fora
<idioterna> to si od americanov slisal? :)
<yang> zdej ne vec vcasih
<idioterna> ne
<yang> mislim da je to bila najrevejsa drzava v aziji morda je se vedno
<idioterna> mal je hecn kako si to predstavlas
<yang> cistilka mi je prinesla baklavo, muslimi majo nek praznik
<idioterna> vietnam, laos in kambodza so zlo dolg bli revni predvsem zato, ker so kolonialni upravitelji vse kar je blo v drzavi vrednega izvazal
<idioterna> seveda ne v zameno za denar
<dz0ny> http://world.time.com/2013/10/14/greenwald-on-snowden-leaks-the-worst-is-yet-to-come/
<Pepelka> Greenwald on Snowden Leaks: The Worst Is Yet to Come | TIME.com
<Pepelka> »Although four months have passed since Edward Snowden’s explosive NSA surveillance leaks, the most revealing details have not yet been published, and could be rolled out in the international media over the coming weeks and months, beginning with U.S. spying activities involving Spain and France.«
<zdobersek> \o/
<zdobersek> ja?
<anny> evo
<anny> tuuuu smo
<Pepelka>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Pipelight 0.2.0 Released With Multi-Plugin Support (Silverlight And Flash For Now)  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/8Etl773IIlQ/pipelight-020-released-with-multi.html
<idioterna> kje ste?
<idioterna> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-us-canada-24525913
<Pepelka> BBC News - US shutdown severs a lifeline for dying children
<Pepelka> »The US government partial shutdown has left some vital drug trials on hold, which is a matter of life and death for some patients.«
<idioterna> talibani.
<dz0ny> sej zdej bodo default mel
<slax0r> I'm board :P
<CrazyLemon> wooden or cardboard?
<dz0ny> borat
<dz0ny> bored
<zdobersek> boarded
<sasa84> lol
<anny> nwo here comes
<sasa84> oj anny
<zdobersek> born dead
<anny> čao
<anny> so miški pridni?
<CrazyLemon> bearded ?
 * CrazyLemon pokes anny with a board
 * anny ducks
<anny> naj rečem, če so limonce pridne?
<dz0ny> greylemon prav da je zdej
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: <bilko-mint> neki probavam Linux Mint, pa mi no;e instalirat Slo jeyika. A je mint preveden v Slo
<dz0ny> mal pomagam :>
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny kako naj js vem.. ne uporabljam minta :D
<CrazyLemon> čist možno da je
<CrazyLemon> https://translations.launchpad.net/linuxmint
<CrazyLemon> jp..it is
<Pepelka> Translations : Linux Mint
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny za vprašanje glede prevodov imaš sedaj na voljo sasa84
<CrazyLemon> ona ti bo odgovorila tudi ob dveh zjutraj
<sasa84> za dz0ny vse <3
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] gregor3000: Re: ext. pretvorba v ntfs  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40758/#p40758
<CrazyLemon> https://fbcdn-sphotos-g-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-frc1/995224_10151918395288416_1477436794_n.jpg
<CrazyLemon> lol
<sasa84_> ah ja...
<idioterna> CrazyLemon: brat mi je reku da to pomen da ne smes smeti metat
<idioterna> google translate mi je pa reku da
<idioterna> Please do not throw away the non-here
<idioterna> hehe
<CrazyLemon> lol :)
<idioterna> koko ni gomi wo sutenaide kudasai
<idioterna> pise zgori
<CrazyLemon> !t jp en koko ni gomi wo sutenaide kudasai
<Pepelka> koko ni gomi wo sutenaide kudasai
<idioterna> ne vem ce bo slo to tko
<idioterna> ここ に 身 を 捨てないで ください
<idioterna> Please do not throw yourself in here
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] New GNOME IRC App ‘Polari’  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/OEpk75I--RY/gnome-irc-app-polari-in-development
<CrazyLemon> http://web.vecer.com/portali/vecer/v1/default.asp?kaj=3&id=2013101505966001
<Pepelka> VECER.COM: FOTO: Tudi TomTom fotografira slovenske ulice
<Pepelka> »Potem ko je Google s svojimi vozili fotografiral ceste in ulice po Sloveniji za potrebe vnosa slikovnega materiala v StreetView, ...«
<anny> lp
<CrazyLemon> http://www.siol.net/novice/gospodarstvo/2013/10/gorenje_srbija.aspx
<Pepelka> V Srbiji vulgaren prevod navodil za uporabo Å¡tedilnika Gorenje - Planet Siol.net
<Pepelka> »V srbskem prevodu standardnih večjezičnih navodil za uporabo štedilnika Gorenje se je pojavila neobičajna napaka, poroča beograjski Telegraf na svoji spletni strani.«
<CrazyLemon> je... nosilec :D
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] penzioner: Re: ext. pretvorba v ntfs  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40759/#p40759
<sasa84_> "Vrniti se k bivsi;to je isto,kot da bi spet kupili svoj stari avto.
<sasa84_> Dobis ga nazaj z istimi problemi in se z vec kilometri"
<sasa84_> lol
<CrazyLemon> http://linuxnewsdotcom.files.wordpress.com/2013/10/gp-rules-for-dating-my-daughter.jpg
<CrazyLemon> lol @ 10.
<zdobersek> hujs bi blo, 'whatever you do to her, you do to me as well.'
<CrazyLemon> a je hujš?
<CrazyLemon> think about it
<zdobersek> no, _you_ think about it
<CrazyLemon> no i will not
<CrazyLemon> i refuse to and you will not make me think about that
<Pepelka>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: VirtualBox 4.3 Released With Multi-Touch And Video Capturing Support, More  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/0Rm4-0oadlA/virtualbox-43-released-with-multi-touch.html
<sasa84_> ooo zdobersek
<zdobersek> sasa84: !!
<sasa84> ja zdobersek ? :)
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1989-1: ICU vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1989-1/
<zdobersek> sasa84: nathn'
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] System 76 Ubuntu Touchscreen Laptop Now Available to Pre-Order  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/yt2CaAOx60I/system76-touchscreen-ubuntu-laptop-available-pre-order
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RX16T3zoTPg
<Pepelka> Discount Drug Warehouse - YouTube
<Pepelka> »SUBSCRIBE to Above Average Network: http://bit.ly/LlHUTM TWEET This Video: http://bit.ly/1hTU3L8 SHARE This Video on Facebook: http://on.fb.me/16dFXz6 Discou...«
<CrazyLemon> V Občini Brezovica, čeprav slovijo kot druga najvarčnejša občina v Sloveniji, bodo dobili novo kolesarsko stezo. Toda pozor – vsak kilometer bo davkoplačevalce stal kar dva milijona evrov.
<CrazyLemon> thats what i call high class
<yang> mogoce jo bodo z zlatom tlakovali
<yang> al pa bi zupan rad malo vec na svojem racunu
<zdobersek> to bo ob trzaski?
 * CrazyLemon skomigne
<zdobersek> you know nothing CrazyLemon
 * CrazyLemon skomigne again
<dz0ny> epic battle http://imgur.com/SKATKsT
<Pepelka> imgur: the simple image sharer
<Pepelka> »Imgur is home to the web's most popular image content, curated in real time by a dedicated community through commenting, voting and sharing.«
<dz0ny> even more epic url :)
<dz0ny> http://i.imgur.com/IJHl5MH.jpg
<dz0ny> father? water? weather?
<CrazyLemon> walter?
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: ti zhr veš kaj je tist app k ti deb namesti
<dz0ny> ker sem mi ubuntu sw center konstantno crasha
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny gdebi ?
<dz0ny> pa da ni dpkg :)
<dz0ny> yep
<CrazyLemon> http://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/1113424/img/virtualbox-4.3-video-capture.png
<CrazyLemon> nice
<dz0ny> mm
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny a je man of steel any good?
<dz0ny> .yt man of steel
<breza> Man of Steel - Official Trailer 3 [HD](3 minute) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T6DJcgm3wNY ♥124,686 ▶31,790,162
<dz0ny> 3.5 od 5
<dz0ny> sem pozabo kaj je to
<CrazyLemon> superman
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny kaj pa the blacklist ?
<dz0ny> kr kul
<dz0ny> čeprov me je the tomorrow people bl všeč
<dz0ny> pa sleepy hollow je tud gledljiv
<CrazyLemon> kr kul = 3.5/5 ? :)
<frojnd> 20:25 < CrazyLemon> V Obcini Brezovica, ceprav slovijo kot druga najvarcnejsa obcina v Sloveniji, bodo dobili  novo kolesarsko stezo. Toda pozor - vsak kilometer bo davkoplacevalce stal kar dva milijona  evrov. <- url pls
<CrazyLemon> frojnd danes na planet tv :)
<dz0ny> lol ^
<frojnd> eh
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: pač superman movie
<CrazyLemon> oziroma sedaj je že planet objavil http://www.siol.net/novice/slovenija/2013/10/kolesarska_steza.aspx
<Pepelka> Za kilometer kolesarske steze na Brezovici dva milijona evrov (video) - Planet Siol.net
<Pepelka> »Na Brezovici naj bi gradili najdražjo kolesarsko stezo v Sloveniji. Za vsak kilometer bo šlo iz državnega proračuna dva milijona evrov.«
<dz0ny> to da si nisem zapomnu kaj je, pomen da več k 4 ni bil
<CrazyLemon> frojnd ^
<frojnd> hvala
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny sprašujem za the blacklist če je kr kul == 3.5/5
<dz0ny> 4
<CrazyLemon> ah
<CrazyLemon> ok..ty
<CrazyLemon> si bom sposodu
<dz0ny> :P
<CrazyLemon> čeprav ni videt da je na voljo E02
<dz0ny> pač je predictable
<dz0ny> sam ne tolk da bi blo dolgčas
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] ‘Worms Reloaded’ Arrives on Linux As Part of Latest Humble Bundle  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/ofmOCm_XzNQ/worms-reloaded-arrives-linux-part-latest-humble-bundle
<lynxlynxlynx> woah
<dz0ny> http://imgur.com/e0LcT6J#t
<Pepelka> Netflix Customer Service WIN - Imgur
<Pepelka> »Imgur is home to the web's most popular image content, curated in real time by a dedicated community through commenting, voting and sharing.«
<zdobersek> 'Za primerjavo: kilometer kolesarske steze v Gorici ob reki Soči je vreden pol milijona evrov, v Kopru pa četrt milijona.'
<zdobersek> ... 'Odseki skozi naselja so po njenih besedah precej dražji kot v ruralnem okolju.'
<zdobersek> OH SNAP
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: whoa!
<zdobersek> she got you there!
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek she knows nothing
<CrazyLemon> v kopru je četrt  milijona ko se podpiše pogodba
<CrazyLemon> in nato je Å¡e malo morje aneksov
<CrazyLemon> in nato je skupaj strošek kr fajn čez milijonček :D
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny epic :)
<CrazyLemon> na tablico moram spravit nekaj bl up-to-date pa najdem sam poljske forume
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny kaka ideja kje bi najdu podatke o tablici? proc me zanima..tega pa nikjer v androidu ne najdem da bi pisalo
<zdobersek> a ostali pa smrdimoa al kaj?
<zdobersek> smrdimo*
<skyx_> CrazyLemon, kaj pa un prgoram cpuinfo app ?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek ti Å¡e telefona nisi rootal :/
<CrazyLemon> skyx_ hm.. bom probal
<skyx_> androidinfo al kva je ze
<skyx_> cpuz
<skyx_> tud mejbi
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: tablico sem
 * sasa84 tud Å¡e ni rootala fona
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: adb shell
<dz0ny> pol pa standard /dev/proc
<dz0ny> pa kernel config verjetno tud
<dz0ny> cat /proc/config.gz
<dz0ny> kej takega
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: kero tablico maš?
<dz0ny> https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.dz0ny.radioterminal
<Pepelka> Radio Terminal - Aplikacije za Android v storitvi Google Play
<dz0ny> :)
<CrazyLemon> skyx_ hvala.. cpu-z works like a charm
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny chinese crap
<CrazyLemon> zdaj sm ugotovil da je že rootana
<CrazyLemon> zdj pa moram najt kak rom za to sranje :9
<dz0ny> http://phandroid.com/2013/10/14/nexus-5-android-4-4-kitkat-screenshots-nexus-7-2013/
<Pepelka> Nexus 5 pictured in the wild (again) – New screenshots of Android 4.4 KitKat running on Nexus 7 (2013)
<Pepelka> »Over the weekend, we saw the Nexus 5 leaked in a 7-minute hands-on video out of France. It seems we're getting really close to a launch as even more pics of«
<dz0ny> .seen miha
<dz0ny> .videl miha
<breza> dz0ny: miha je bil zadnjič prisoten/na 5 dni nazaj z sporočilom: link?
<zdobersek> uff
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] lapor: Re: Izkušnje z Ubuntu Touch  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40760/#p40760
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny kam se spravi recovery? v kerem folderju je?
<dz0ny> ni mape
<dz0ny> razdelek je posebi
<CrazyLemon> aha
<CrazyLemon> sh install-recovery.sh
<CrazyLemon> -- CWM-based Recovery 6.0.2.8 for A10 tablets (dopa) --
<CrazyLemon> -- Installation completed --
<dz0ny> fstab mora bit nekje
<CrazyLemon> sm dal tole gor.. pa nič
<CrazyLemon> ne j... 5%
<CrazyLemon> cat /proc/partitions je
<dz0ny> adb reboot recovery
<dz0ny> ?
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny ne pomaga
<dz0ny> hm
<dz0ny> script shari
<CrazyLemon> nope..nobena nova particija
<dz0ny> sej ne bo nova
<dz0ny> prepisat mora to ki je že gor :)
<dz0ny> htc jih ma 16 :)
<dz0ny> samsung 4
<CrazyLemon> 10 jih js imam
<dz0ny> ta tvoj pa grem stavit da ma 3
<CrazyLemon> nandg naj bi prepisala skripta
<CrazyLemon> pa je enako velika k prej
<dz0ny> kako pa greš še v recovery?
<dz0ny> ponavad je kaka gombinacija power + vol up/down
<CrazyLemon> https://paste.sh/_i--EakY#_CpQsvHi6s89XxeXTS9uXwYe
<CrazyLemon> ja.. ne dela vol up + power :/
<CrazyLemon> mogoče bi mogu pognat še echo -en "boot-recovery\0" > /dev/block/nandf; sync; reboot
<dz0ny> .P
<dz0ny> kr pač maš
<CrazyLemon> sam eni pravijo da pol ne moreš it vn iz recoveryja..ker bootloopa :D
<dz0ny> kaj maš pa zdej v /dev/block/nandf
<dz0ny> cat /dev/block/nandf
<CrazyLemon> čak.. reboota se
<CrazyLemon> velik vprašajev :)
<dz0ny> a kaj počne :P
<CrazyLemon> kdo ali kaj?
<CrazyLemon> vprašaji?
<dz0ny> al ti vprašaje piše?
<CrazyLemon> ja..sami vprašaji
<CrazyLemon> pol sm pa skenslal :)
<CrazyLemon> in ne bi ravno binarne podatke prepisal z 'boot-recovery\0' :D
<dz0ny> hm tist je mišljeno kot settings
<dz0ny> ni tam nič "kar bi se poganjalo" sam prebere se
<dz0ny> pač tko kot eprom funkcionira
<CrazyLemon> a mi boš ti tablico popravu če jo pokvarim? :p
<dz0ny> ja ffs če ti tam tako piše pol tko nared
<dz0ny> kaj si prpa
<dz0ny> ne zdej odločitve na mene prenašat
<CrazyLemon> jah na koga pa bom
<CrazyLemon> meni bodo težili ne tebi!
<CrazyLemon> .d
<CrazyLemon> :D*
<dz0ny> a maš več osebnosti :)?
<dz0ny> aja sej res
<dz0ny> greylemon
<CrazyLemon> a misliš da oseba ki ima več osebnosti da se zaveda drugih osebnosti?
<CrazyLemon> :>
<dz0ny> hm lahko si pišete pisma kaj jaz vem
<CrazyLemon> oh snap
<CrazyLemon> it works
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> zdj sam Å¡e potrebujem en fajn rom
<CrazyLemon> meh
<CrazyLemon> vsi zahtevajo /system > 300MB če ne ne smeš flashat gappse
#ubuntu-si 2013-10-16
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] gregor3000: Re: ext. pretvorba v ntfs  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40761/#p40761
<zdobersek> https://twitter.com/rob_pike/status/390214914175799296
<Pepelka> Twitter / rob_pike: Karl Pilkington totally looks ...
<Pepelka> »Instantly connect to what's most important to you. Follow your friends, experts, favorite celebrities, and breaking news.«
<zdobersek> ... Bjarne Stroustrup.
<zdobersek> prezgodi je za cliffhangerje
<zdobersek> FWIW, Halcom isce leada za iOS/Android, SRC pa leada za Javo
<zdobersek> .videl miha
<breza> zdobersek: miha je bil zadnjič prisoten/na 6 dni nazaj z sporočilom: link?
<slax0r> morning
<sasa84> jutro
<breza> Dobro jutro tudi tebi, sasa84
<sasa84> botsnack
<breza> Om nom nom!
<zdobersek> jutro sasa84
<sasa84> oooo jutro zdobersek :)
<sasa84> moj zlati fant!
<sasa84> vaaaav, CrazyLemon je ustančku
<sasa84> jutro CrazyLemon
<sasa84> bosnack
<sasa84> botnack
<sasa84> eh
<sasa84> bosnack
<sasa84> botsnack
<breza> Om nom nom!
<sasa84> mal je trajal breza ...
<dz0ny> crazylemon: si tle
<slax0r> sasa84: wtf? :D
<slax0r> a si skregana z tipkovnico danes? :)
<Pepelka>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Fix Bumblebee libturbojpeg.so Issue In Ubuntu 13.10 Saucy Salamander  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/ObwzgvLVtQs/fix-bumblebee-libturbojpegso-issue-in.html
<sasa84> slax0r, ne uboga me tipkovnca :P
<CrazyLemon> jutro sasa84
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny sm
<sasa84> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2453984/Wealthy-Serbian-looking-love-posts-hilarious-photographs-showing-wealth-fluffy-pink-dressing-gown-bid-young-bride.html
<Pepelka> Wealthy Serbian looking for love posts hilarious photographs showing off his wealth (and fluffy pink dressing gown) in a bid to find young bride | Mail Online
<Pepelka> »Serbian bachelor Don Milisav Juan Gonzales Brzi, who claims to be 39, is looking for a 16-20-year-old wife to share his life of luxury with him in his mansion.«
<sasa84> navali narode!!!
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: sem ze zvedu , hvala :)
<dz0ny> 45 minut sem cakal za siol na tlefonu :)
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny zato pa obstaja spletni klepet! :)
<idioterna> kr hud tip
<idioterna> ga bom poklicu
<idioterna> vsec so mi radiation shielding skreti
<sasa84> juhuuuu
<sasa84> idioterna, prestar si zanj... 16-24
<sasa84> sorči
<sasa84> drgač bi se jst pofočkala
<dz0ny> joj 16
<sasa84> una slika v pižamci al pa v pelcmontlu zuni <3
<dz0ny> haha "I haven't had my coffee yet, don't question me on why you _should_ follow instructions to the letter"
<slax0r> dz0ny: kjes najdu to? :)
<dz0ny> na kanalu je en op mal cranky do novincev
<dz0ny> ne men :)
<dz0ny> ne mene :)
<dz0ny> yang: a se ti da kej napisat na to temo https://slo-tech.com/forum/t582532/p4188141#p4188141
<sasa84> dz0ny, naša breza je pa tko prjazna
<dz0ny> tisto v 5 stavkih :)?
<dz0ny> sasa84: vse notranjke so :)
<yang> dz0ny: v bistvu se mi ne da kaj dosti trolati po forumih
<dz0ny> ne ne
<dz0ny> ne mislim na forum
<dz0ny> yang za tole https://slo-tech.com/forum/t582532/p4188141#p4188141
<dz0ny> meh
<dz0ny> https://docs.google.com/a/ubuntu.si/document/d/1O0dgxREg0Xfbdefhma3oIvK12t8nqYFKA_Ud1qVs_q8/edit#heading=h.yvfxl81fprz1
<Pepelka> Ubuntu Slovenija
<yang> odobrit me moras
<sasa84> ooo breza je notranjka ;)
<idioterna> sasa84: sej js bi otroku zrihtu
<sasa84> dz0ny, sej...zdej si pa nam notranjkam na dušo popihu a ne ;)
<dz0ny> wan't more ?
<dz0ny> sam resnico sem povedal :)
<yang> dz0ny: ne bom delal rekle za ubuntu
<yang> reklame
<dz0ny> ok :)
<yang> dz0ny: drugace je dovro napisano, ne bi kaj dosti dodajal
<yang> dobro napisano
<dz0ny> en da je treba samo Å¡e realizirat :)
<dz0ny> hm http://voices.canonical.com/jussi.pakkanen/2013/10/15/c-has-become-a-scripting-language/
<Pepelka> C++ has become a scripting language | Jussi's development blog
<sasa84> dz0ny, i want more :P
<CrazyLemon> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/17510489/NiceDay2.png
<CrazyLemon> http://www.zolnasport.si/spletna-trgovina/izdelki/kolesarska-majica-ljubljana evo za vse ljubljancane
<Pepelka> Kolesarska majica Ljubljana - Žolna šport
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, ja kok cart
<idioterna> nism nek lokalpatriot
<idioterna> najlepse mesto na svetu
<idioterna> but broken.
<yang> dz0ny: mal bom korigiral tekst
<idioterna> a bos find/replacal linux z gnu/linux
<idioterna> btw upstart ni gnu
<yang> upstart ?
<idioterna> http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<Pepelka> upstart - event-based init daemon
<dz0ny> kje pa piše kak upstart?
<AndroUser> dan
<breza> Hej AndroUser, lepo te je videti!
<AndroUser> haha pitko tle
<idioterna> kako nej pa vemo da si res ti
<pitko> jutr pride 13.10
<pitko> ?
<yang> jutr smo 17.10.
<zdobersek> to nedeljo je blo 13.10
<zdobersek> jutr je pa cetrtek
<pitko> ?? :-)  na netu pise da pride 17 ga
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: kje je pa NiceDay1.png?
<zdobersek> kaj pa oni vejo ... :>
<pitko> lol
<yang> dz0ny: http://imgur.com/xTt5DLq
<Pepelka> "Our computer seems slow,bluescreens, and randomly just turns off." - Imgur
<Pepelka> »Imgur is home to the web's most popular image content, curated in real time by a dedicated community through commenting, voting and sharing.«
<yang> aja, lahko kdo predlaga kak "dober" servis za prenosnike v LJJ ?
<dz0ny> hehe
<sasa84> lol @ zdobersek
<sasa84> živjo pitko ;)
<sasa84> a si na predavanjih? ;)
<sasa84> in zakaj nisi... :\
<zdobersek> YYYY
<sasa84> grem na sprehod ... voziček in otrok nista moja!
<sasa84> bbl
<zdobersek> a si ukradla?
<sasa84> lol
<sasa84> zdobersek, not ej moja krščenka :P
<zdobersek> ok
<slax0r> se vedno ne vem ce je ukradla al ne
<zdobersek> shit
<idioterna> krscenka
<idioterna> kko loh otroke tkole depriviligirajo
<yang> idioterna: kaj pa ce si komunajzerski otrok, pa kasneje starsem ocitas, da te niso k verouku vpisali
<idioterna> yang: a to se ti zdi isto?
<idioterna> da otroku pustis svobodno izbiro se ti zdi narobe
<idioterna> da ga indoktriniras v eno vero preden je sploh sposoben formirat prvo misel, je pa ok?
<yang> saj je pac idoktriniran v komunajzersko ideologijo je to kaj bolje ?
<anny> dan
<breza> Dober dan, anny
<anny> botsnack
<breza> That's very nice of you!
<slax0r> vsi jo fotrate...se bo zredila
<slax0r> breza, spit it out!
<yang> idioterna: vecina starsev vzgaja otroke po svojem ideoloskem prepricanju, ker jim zelijo najboljse, meni se to ne zdi nic spornega
<slax0r> ^
<idioterna> men pa
<slax0r> men se bolj sporno zdi da bi starsi morali vzgajat svoje otroke kot jim nekdo drug narekuje...
<yang> zanimivo, ce sprozim klic dokler je GSM vstekan v laptop mi zmrzne
<yang> bom probal se 1x, da vidim ce da kaksen kernel fault
<slax0r> kdo je ze originalni izvajalec te brutalno neokusne predelave: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vqFBEgulC1k ?
<Pepelka> Offer Nissim happy people - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Offer Nissim "happy people" from the album "happy People" Lyrics: Maya Siman Tov composer: Offer Nissim and Maya Siman Tov Music Producer: Offer Nissim«
<Pepelka>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Cross-Platform BitTorrent Client `qBittorrent` 3.1.0 Released With Support For Atom Feeds, Other New Features  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/QrxlSiijNZA/cross-platform-bittorrent-client.html
<sasa84> juhuuuu ;(
<sasa84> ;)
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: help :)
<sasa84> dz0ny ma problem! help CrazyLemon, help!!!
<dz0ny> heh
 * sasa84 skuha kofe zase in za zdobersek ...in gleda situacijo :P
<dz0ny> sem mislil da bom kaj prej prek siola
<dz0ny> :P
<dz0ny> pa ne bom
<dz0ny> joj
<sasa84> a kao spletni chat*?
<dz0ny> yes
<sasa84> jst maximum čakam 10 sek
<dz0ny> ja
<dz0ny> sam ne moreš prek spleta nč nardit
<dz0ny> moraš klicat
<dz0ny> al pa osebno it
<dz0ny> pr mobitelu pa lahko kr prek monitor uredis
<idioterna> slax0r: men se bolj sporno zdi da starsi otroka ubijejo kot da jim kdo to prepove
<idioterna> otrok ni lastnina.
<idioterna> zgolj odgovornost,.
<idioterna> slax0r: pa je to samo en skrajen primer
<idioterna> slax0r: meni se zdi sporno, da starsi otroka fizicno poskodujejo, pa v imenu vere mnogi to nonstop pocnejo
<msev> tole z vegani je blo res sick
<idioterna> ne vem ce je problem v veganih
<idioterna> bl je problem v retardih
<msev> jp, določen delež proteinov morš dobit, vprašanje pa je če sploh kj razmišljajo o tem
<sasa84> dz0ny, med pa ta 4ka Å¡teka u 3pm
<idioterna> msev: proteini so najmanjsi problem
<msev> pa nevem kva je fora da niso k zdravniku jo pelal, sj to nima zveze z veganstvom
<idioterna> ce jes normalno rastlinsko hrano dobis zadost proteinov
<msev> sojo pa to ane
<dz0ny> sasa84: root it
<idioterna> jah
<idioterna> loh tut sojo ja
<sasa84> dz0ny, rootanje reš zadeve?
<idioterna> uresnic je cist zadost dobr krompir pa fizol
<dz0ny> odvisno zakaj ti Å¡teka
<msev> krompir nima
<msev> ma sam Å¡krob
<idioterna> valda da ma
<dz0ny> al preveč rama kur
<idioterna> ne
<dz0ny> al je ke drugega
<msev> nima no...stročnice majo kao...sam krompir pa ne
<msev> v 100g sam 2 g
<msev> ma krompir...to je premau
<idioterna> ne ni premau
<idioterna> od kje ti ta ideja
<idioterna> zakaj bi blo to premau?
<idioterna> ce odrasu clovk poje kilo krompirja v dnevu dobi 20g proteinov
<idioterna> to je dovolj.
<idioterna> ja, ni dobr ce celo leto natepavas sam krompir pa vodo in cist nc druzga
<msev> desci med 19-70 let rabjo 56g proteinov na dan
<idioterna> nope
<msev> se prav bi mogu pojest 2.6kg na dan
<idioterna> ne
<idioterna> v resnici ne rabs tolk beljakovin
<msev> a si zdravnik a kaj?
<msev> a to sam tko govoriš
<msev> :D
<idioterna> loh ti povem kako to vem
<msev> proteine rabš za praviln onkotski tlak (da se ti ne delajo edemi ipd.), pa za pufranje krvi da drži praviln pH, pa za imunski odziv (k so imunoglobulini pač proteini)
<idioterna> ja, ampak jih ne rabis 50g na dan za to
<msev> jah rabš jih lih ne...ampak je pa priporočen
<msev> zakaj jih ne rabš? ker loh 1 mesc zdržiš čist brez hrane,...ampak u temu času ti tut atrofirajo mišice
<idioterna> priporocena kolicina beljakovin temelji na prehrani, ki ubije prblizn 30% prebivalstva do 70. leta
<msev> nesmeš pretiravat ane....zmernost je dobra v vsem
<msev> :D
<idioterna> msev: regije k majo prblizn 40-60% manj beljakovin k mi majo znatno nizjo pojavnost kardiovaskularnih in rakavih obolenj
<idioterna> pa precej visji life expectancy
<msev> nevem zakaj bi proteini bli problem...problem so maščobe
<msev> holesterol
<idioterna> sej ves kako dela metabolizem proteinov ane
<msev> pa cukr
<idioterna> mascobe pa cukr sicer niso najbl super
<idioterna> ampak te povzrocajo predvsem prekomerno telesno tezo
<idioterna> k je tut zdruzena z vsemi zivimi tveganji
<idioterna> ampak pr nas so tut ljudje z normalno telesno tezo vsaj 6x pogosteje zrtve raka kot recimo v jugovzhodni aziji
<idioterna> kjer majo tut vedno vec tezav, ker industrializacija pomeni da se prehrana spreminja v bolj beljakovinsko in tako z enostavnejsimi sladkorji
<msev> a pol boš reku da so beljakovine največji problem?
<msev> hehehe :D
<msev> ti lah povem da niso :)
<msev> ..problem so edin za une bodybuilderje
<msev> k uživajo super-fiziološke odmerke proteinov
<msev> in jim zjebe ledvice pol
<idioterna> ne
<idioterna> reku bom da se pri nas beljakovine zlorablja
<idioterna> in da je kljub ogromni kolicini podatkov mainstream se vedno tak, da moras pojest 50g beljakovin na dan
<idioterna> to je pet dek cistih beljakovin
<idioterna> v resnici kot odrasel clovek s pol manj zivis bolj zdravo
<msev> a si vegeterjanc? a ješ pol kšne sojine polpete?
<idioterna> ne
<idioterna> nisem vegetarijanec
<idioterna> beljakovin pozrem dalec prevec
<msev> a pol je nevem 1 zrezk na dan preveč? al pa na 2 dni :D
<idioterna> ker sm s kmetov in da nismo revni sami seb dokazujemo tko da je vsak dan kila mesa na talarju
<idioterna> seveda je prevec
<idioterna> zrezek na teden je v mejah normale
<idioterna> ce hoces imet cim manj tezav s prebavo je to se najblizje idealu za povprecnega belca
<idioterna> zrezek seveda ni edini vir beljakovin
<idioterna> na teden je normalno da dobis okol 200g beljakovin ze samo s sadjem in zelenjavo
<msev> no to je pa drgač ja če 1kg mesa poješ na dan :)
<msev> vrjamem da ti pol bl sede kj druzga :)
<idioterna> ni problem kaj ti sede
<idioterna> itak se naucis
<msev> to je res
<idioterna> sej ne pozrem tok mesa
<idioterna> vcasih sm
<idioterna> zdej sm se uprl
<msev> vrjamem
<sasa84> fantje dragi + anny ... pridni bodte ;)
<idioterna> ampak je se vedno blazno proteinsko bogata hrana
<anny> čao...smrc
<anny> edina pupa gre
<sasa84> pridn nazaj ...dokej kmal :D
<idioterna> ful mlecnih izdelkov, ogromn zitaric pa vsega
<idioterna> anny: sej se loh js pretvarjam
<sasa84> idioterna se hoče pretvarjat zarad unga srbina
<anny> debata je o beljakovinah
<anny> 1 zrezek na dan je čisto ok...pa ne vsak dan
<msev> beljakovine so hot topic
<msev> hehe
<msev> se strinjam z anny :P
<idioterna> un srb je hud
<idioterna> no js se ne
<msev> sj je napisala da ne vsak dan :P
<anny> drugače pa jih je ful v sojinem mesu od nature
<msev> tako je
<idioterna> povsod jih je ful
<anny> 50 g na 100 g
<anny> iditerna, no, no
<idioterna> ce normalno jes sploh ne mors premal beljakovin dobit
<anny> v jabolkih
<anny> že ne
<idioterna> tut v jabolkih jih je vec kot %
<msev> pa v ostalem sadju tut ne
<anny> ni omembe vredno
<idioterna> v vsaki banani je gram beljakovin
<anny> ja...potrebuješ jih pa 50 na dan!
<msev> ja in...kok je pa sama banana težka kr dost
<idioterna> ne
<dz0ny> ok kero brezžično usb kartico kupit ki podpira N
<anny> boš pojedel 50 banan?
<idioterna> ne potrebujes jih 50 na dan.
<msev> a veš kva se zgodi če ne poješ dost beljakovin na dan
<msev> dobiš kwashiorkor
<msev> pogooglej
<anny> kuga je to?
<msev> pa boš vidu tiste boge črnčke z velikimi trebuščki
<idioterna> msev: ti crncki dobijo manj kot 2g beljakovin na dan.
<idioterna> msev: ne pa 20.
<msev> jp
<idioterna> jaz sem dejansko zivel z ljudmi ki si ne morejo privoscit hrano z veliko beljakovinami
<idioterna> zivijo od riza
<idioterna> v rizu ni veliko beljakovin
<idioterna> ~10% priblizno
<idioterna> na dan si privoscijo cetrt kile riza in nekaj alg za solato
<idioterna> in po 60 letih tezkega fizicnega dela nimajo _nobenih_ znakov pomanjanja beljakovin v dieti
<anny> hja
<anny> poudarek je na težko fizično delo
<idioterna> cak sej mam fotke
<idioterna> ja, pri takem delu naj bi rabil vec beljakovin
<idioterna> ne manj
<idioterna> http://static.marela.si/users0/suni/3/A3HDHwMp4gyGvUEItpixFNM4VUg.jpg
<idioterna> takile so
<msev> ja pa jejo vrjetn riž s sojo/drugim stročnicam, in prek tega dobijo beljakovine?
<idioterna> ne nimajo soje, alge majo
<idioterna> k sicer majo nekej beljakovin
<idioterna> ampak vseen dobijo ~30g na dan
<idioterna> no enkrat na mesec pojejo ksno pasje stegno
<anny> pa podgane tudi
<idioterna> tega niso omenjal
<idioterna> verjetno tudi
<msev> pa  kšne kobilice
<msev> :D
<msev> a si Å¡ou med shaoline?
<msev> a si Å¡tudiral tam?
<msev> ...btw a je ubuntu 13.10 ful bolši od 13.04? :D
<anny> no evo...izkaže se, da dobijo kar nekaj beljakovin
<msev> pismo še kr vetr piha pa že temnit se je začel
<anny> dež bo
<anny> scalo bo!
<msev> nau no...piše da bo lepo jutr
<msev> :D
<msev> kle pr ns je skor brez oblačka
<msev> :D
<idioterna> hm
<idioterna> pol pa bols da spokam
<idioterna> dons sm s kripo
<idioterna> msev: dekle je delalo en waterfront tam
<idioterna> msev: k je krajinska arhitektka
<msev> hehehe
<idioterna> par 100 km zahodno od sanghaja
<msev> aja tm Å¡ele zj sm dojeu
<msev> :)
<msev> ful mi gre na živce  k je tm skoz sivo nebo
<msev> pač v tistem tednu kr sm biu tm
<msev> ni blo nikol modrega neba
<idioterna> drugac sva bla tut po rusiji pa mongoliji k prakticno sam beljakovine jejo
<idioterna> modro nebo je bolj severozahodno v unih hribih
<msev> a je blo pr teb tut tko
<idioterna> prakticno skos razn med monsunom je sonce
<msev> da je blo skoz sivo od smoga pa tega Å¡ita
<idioterna> ja ce misls okol sanghaja pol ja
<idioterna> valda
<idioterna> kasn ce pa bit
<idioterna> nc morm it
<msev> jp ful industrije Å¡opa na povno
<idioterna> da me ne ujame dz
<idioterna> ajde
<msev> mej se
<idioterna> srecno
<msev> ajde
<yang> msev: nasi "prjatli" so vegani in majo otroka, ki je samo vegansko hrano in nima problema z zdravjem, tole v medijih s tema dvema pa bogve kako so hranili otroka, ce so ga sploh kaj, zdaj pa krivijo "vegane" spet
<yang> aja tist otrok je star 8 let btw
<msev> ja vrjamem...k mu dajo dost soje oz. stročnc
<msev> k so bogate s proteini
<yang> ja pac raznoliko hranoi, vse zivo
<msev> ...sj ni fora veganov
<msev> fora je da so teli starši bli retardi
<msev> js bi jh dal za dalj časa v zapor
<yang> jaz sem bil 1x na njihovi veganski vecerji lahko mirne duse trdim, da kaj tako dobrega nisem jedel ne prej, ne kasnej, mislim mal odmika od moje vsakodnevne prehrane
<yang> ce pa ti hoces otroka s "sooncno energijo" hranit pol si pa mal retard ja
<yang> to so ze mal fanaticni vegani
<yang> zanimivo je tudi kako nas farbajo kar se tice mlecnih beljakovin, to mi je pa razlagala ena k je studirala prehrano naa faksu, je rekla da sploh niso skodljive in to 0.5% in 1.5% mleko je ziv nateg
<yang> pa recimo da je puter bolj zdrav kot margarina
<anny> hem...od nečesa bo treba umreti?
<yang> ce bi ze kdaj presel na bolj brezmesno prehrano se ne bi odrekel mlecnim izdelkom
<anny> yang, to pa zelo pametno
<yang> mislim ne mors ti iz vegetarjanca rata vegan cez noc
<yang> hocm rect
<anny> beljakovine rastlinskega izvora so manj kompleksne od živalskih
<yang> mislim ne mors ti iz mesojedca ratat vegan cez noc
<anny> tak je bil moj plan, dokler nisem ugotovila, da nikakor ne morem spacati dovolj B-jev iz soje
<anny> zdaj pa pač pojem šunko ali čikna ali sardine
<yang> dejansko pa vecina ljudi poje prevec mesa in tudi raznih sladkarij v obliki slascic ali sladkanih pijac, baje da so nasi mladostniki rekorderji v porabi sladkorja in ga zauzijejo okoli 20 kil na leto (je blo po radiu)
<anny> mhm
<anny> zelo verjamem
<anny> samo poglej, koliko plastenk od kole leži okrog
<yang> anny: pa kar se soje tice, tut vprasanje kok je to dejansko v redu, ker je vec kot 90% gensko spremenjene in gensko spremenjena hrana ni se zadosti raziskana, dobro tule ze vidim da se idioterna ne bo strinjal
<yang> cist odvisno zakaj postanes vegetarjanec, lahko iz razlicnih vzgibov, ker bi pac rad se izogibal mesni prehrani, ki je prevec "mastna" ali iz socutja do zivali ali pa kaj tretjega
<yang> kot je ze idioterna prej napisal, verjetno 1 zrezek na teden ne bo skodil, vsak dan pa sigurno
<anny> http://www.lifehack.org/articles/lifestyle/when-saw-this-list-foods-sugar-content-didnt-expect-shocked.html
<Pepelka> When I Saw This List Of Foods' Sugar Content, I Didn't Expect To Be So Shocked
<Pepelka> »Do you know how much sugar you're consuming every day? Take a look at this list of foods and beverages and find out how much sugar each of them have.«
<anny> lej tole pa se zamisli
<yang> anny: ena najbolj ogabnih pijac ki sem jih kdaj pil je to sojino "mleko", sem probal nesladkanega in aromatiziranega, aromatiziranega sem se nekako uspel spiti unega pa ne
<anny> ne...blek
<anny> pa kokosovo je tudi zanič
<yang> probal bi se rizevo, da vidim ce je kaj bolje
<anny> mhm
<anny> bolje
<yang> ceprav malo mi je hecno, da imajo vegetarjanci "mleko", "zrezke" in vegetarjanske "klobase"
<yang> en horseburger brez mesa prosim !
<anny> imajo tudi vegi hrenovke
<anny> pa čevapčiče!
<yang> vse sem ze probal in vse je zanic
<yang> seitan je v bistvu sir
<yang> mogoce z zacimbami lahko razvijes okus rahlo podoben mesu
<anny> meni je tofu Å¡e kar v redu
<anny> res pa ima ful maščobe
<yang> dobro tufu je ok, ampak se ne more primerjat z okusom mesa
<yang> jst mam kle na polici eno vegi kuharco, vcasih kej nardim iz nje, ce dobim sestavine, ker drugace pojem marsikaj tkole cez teden
<yang> pa mi pase doma bolj na easy kuhna
<yang> tut iz firbca me zanima kako mi bo uspelo
<yang> ja to foro s kokakolo sem pa ze videl
<anny> saj je prav...vsega po malem
<anny> grem jest
<anny> lp
<yang> lp
<yang> jst tut si grem prpravt toaste s tuno
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny povej
<dz0ny> 2nd time mimo
<dz0ny> sorry thx anyway
<CrazyLemon> Želimo vas obvestiti, da je vaš e-poštni naslov je osvojil 150, 000, 00 evrov v El Gordo nagrado promocijo nagrade na 7. okt 2013 za terjatve za podeljevanje nagrad stiku.
<CrazyLemon> FUCK YEA!
<CrazyLemon> sam ne piše niti da jim pošljem podatki niti dnar
<CrazyLemon> maybe its a real deal
<idioterna> haha
<idioterna> "sojino mleko je zanic" :)
<idioterna> eni to pijejo cel life, pa jim je dobr
<idioterna> isto kokosovo mleko
<idioterna> naucit se mors, pa gre.
<msev> sploh ne nameravam probat
<msev> :D
<CrazyLemon> kokosovo sem probal pa je res bilo zanič
<CrazyLemon> domnevam da ni bilo tisto pravo
<idioterna> zanimiv, men je pa ful dobr kokosov mlek
<idioterna> idealna izotonicna pijaca v krajih kjer neoporecne pitne vode sploh ne mors dobit
<CrazyLemon> nima lih okusa po kokosu :/
<CrazyLemon> pa bl je bila kokosova voda kot mleko
<idioterna> po ncemr nima okusa
<CrazyLemon> no to ni res..ima okus.. sam ni dober
<idioterna> nima okusa, ki bi bil podoben cemurkoli
<yang> idioterna: to je kot bi rekel, da je voda dobrega okusa, voda je brez okusa
<yang> eni pravjo da se za v cevlje ni dobra
<yang> idioterna: v afriki k majo 363 dni krompir pa vodo jim je tut to najboljsa hrana
<yang> drugace pa kar se gurmanstva tice je najbolj cenjena francoska kuhinja
<yang> "zal2 vsebuje tudi meso
<yang> enkrat ko bo prilka bi sel v michelinovo restavracijo pokusati jedi
<idioterna> ti mas hudo zmesane pojme o vsem
<yang> ne ti mas
<idioterna> aha
<zdobersek> ... oba?
<idioterna> ok, zdej mi je vse jasno, moj problem je to, da zahtevam jasne dokaze
<idioterna> iz tega torej izvira moje neznanje
<idioterna> ce bi lepo verjel na besedo vsakemu loleku k ma mnenje o necem
<yang> tvoj problem je ta, da mislis da je edino tvoje mnenje pravo
<idioterna> bi bil veliko bolj pameten in bolje informiran.
<yang> in to ze odskoz odkar si tule
<idioterna> yang: bos postregu s kaksnim indicem, da je francoska kuhinja cenjena?
<yang> ja michelinove zvezdice so indica
<idioterna> aha hm
<idioterna> po tem kljucu je zimbabvejski dolar najbolj cenjena valuta na planetu in ljubljana najlepse mesto na svetu?
<yang> pretezno  pirpraljajo francoske jedi
<idioterna> dobro, veliko smo razjasnili s tem
<yang> praqsaj kuharja
<idioterna> meni se sicer na podlagi razsirjenosti in popularnosti zdi, da je najbolj cenjena kuhinja na planetu italijanska
<idioterna> sem ga ze
<yang> v kateri restavraciji bi rad delal
<idioterna> potrdil je moje domneve
<idioterna> hm?
<idioterna> ne jaz imam izkusnje s kuharji, ki ne "delajo" v restavracijah
<idioterna> temvec jih restavracije vabijo
<yang> delat v michelinovi restavraciji je vrhunec kariere vsakega kuharja, al se motim
<idioterna> motis se
<idioterna> bomo drugic
<idioterna> bbl
<yang> kar ne pomeni, da ni restavracij ki so lahko zelo dobre pa niso michelinove
<yang> dobra je lahko restavracija v zgornjem dupleku, ce je po tvojem okusu
<yang> ker je okus relativna stvar lahko
<yang> men osebno so domace restavracije bolj pri srcu, kot tist menu s petimi hodi, da enkrat prdnem pa grem lacen od mize
<CrazyLemon> michelinove zvezdice niso indic za dobro restavracijo
<yang> sej si ze gledal kaksno kuharsko oddajo, ampak tam je lepo razlozeno da ce gres v neko michelinovo restavracijo bos dobil vedno sveze pripravljene jedi
<CrazyLemon> dosti je dobrih v sloveniji ki nimajo michelinove .. zakaj? ker ne obstaja vodnik po sloveniji
<yang> CrazyLemon: brezskrbi hodijo vsepovsod po svetu testirati
<idioterna> nisem gledal nobene kuharske oddaje
<idioterna> in ne, ne hodijo povsod po svetu
<idioterna> kaj je tebi
<CrazyLemon> yang brez skrbi hodijo samo tam kjer so michelinovi vodniki
<idioterna> a nisi ti tist k skos govori kok smo oprani od medijev?
<yang> tud je nekaj elitnih restavracj dragih kot zefran v sloveniji, ki bi se lahko merile v ponudbi z michelinovimi
<idioterna> in pol ti prides sem in reces da michelinove zvezdice nekineki
<yang> se ti vid da nimas ze par let TVja
<idioterna> mhm, nisem opran od medijev tko k ti :)
<yang> v osnovi ne maram folka, ki zmeraj nekaj kontrira, in ti kontriras na vse kar jaz napisem
<idioterna> ne
<idioterna> samo na reci, ki jih napises narobe
<idioterna> ne morem pa jaz bit odgovoren, da jih je toliko
<yang> pac imam svoje mnenje, ni nujno da je enako tvojemu, lahko ga pa spostujes
<idioterna> spostujem lahko samo mnenja, ki niso napacna
<idioterna> mnenje je lahko drugacno od mojega, pa ni napacno
<yang> dvomom
<idioterna> ce se pa mnenje ne ujema z dejstvi, pa ne more biti pravilno
<yang> jst itak predlagam da se nardi "ubuntu-si-offtopic", da ne bomo kle z neumnostmi smetili
<yang> oz kar ni topic
<idioterna> a da ne bi kdo ponesreci cesa pametnega zvedu slucajno
<yang> recimo tm na #freenode so blazno striktni da je vse topic, kar ni pa je #defocus
<yang> na drugih kanalih precej podobno
<CrazyLemon> lol
<CrazyLemon> kok jih je na #freenode ?
<yang> verjamem da 70% ljudi tule ne zanimajo moje ali tvoje prehrambene navade in misljenja
<CrazyLemon> :)
<yang> nadlezno je tudi za nove obiskovalce, ki pridejo sem po nasvete glede ubuntuja
<yang> dobro jaz nisem moderator kanala, to je samo moje mnenje
<yang> CrazyLemon: ja veliko jih je, ampak lahko eden tok napise, kot 50 drugih ne :)
<yang> CrazyLemon: ker so zadeve velikokrat offtopic tam je treba cistit kanal
<CrazyLemon> torej predlagaš da izoliramo tiste ki preveč napišejo? :)
<yang> ne
<yang> ampak da se lahko premaknemo se na *-offtopic
<CrazyLemon> yang vsak ki želi lahko to stori :)
<yang> torej /join #ubuntu-si-offtopic :)
<idioterna> lepo se mej tam :)
<zdobersek> #ubuntu-si, where topics change
<idioterna> mhm
<idioterna> also GMO je dovolj raziskana in vsak ki namiguje da je skodljiva siri FUD
<idioterna> enako kot microsoft, ko rece da za linux nimas nobene garancije da bo karkoli delalo, medtem ko oni ne dajejo nobene garancije, da bo karkoli delalo.
<yang> a je slucajno se kaksna IRC mreza z odprtokodnimi projekti, kot sta OFTC/Freenode pa da sem jo spregledal ?
<CrazyLemon> sioff.net !
<idioterna> sioff/#kiberpipa
<yang> aha no tam sem tut ze
<idioterna> also sioff/#odhd
<yang> mislim ne na #kibrepipa
<yang> ok
<idioterna> #odhd je open data hackday, trenutno uporabljan za vse zive open data iniciative
<yang> aha
<yang> no freifunk je tut, pa pirates
<idioterna> mhm
<yang> pa se ene par jih je
<yang> 2600
<yang> itd.
<yang> ampak da bi bla prov tko velka kot freenode/oftc pa verjetno ni nobene podobne
<yang> BTW. OFTC precej manj splita kot freenode
<yang> ne ddosajo ga tolk
<idioterna> ker je manjsi
<yang> ja
<sasa84> juhuuuu
<idioterna> o
<sasa84> o idioterna
<idioterna> soup
<sasa84> bo bo
<sasa84> ti?
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny a imaš 2min? :)
<idioterna> sasa84: odlicno!
<idioterna> sam mal sm zaspan ze
<dz0ny> crazylemon ?
<idioterna> CrazyLemon: http://app.strava.com/challenges/imba-take-it-to-the-trails
<Pepelka> IMBA's Take It to the Trails
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny ko boš imel 2min časa a vržeš eno uč na osnutek novice .. ti uporabljaš 13.10 in boš vedu če je potrebno kaj dodat/spremenit :)
<CrazyLemon> idioterna lol :)
<CrazyLemon> nisem ravno hribolazec :)
<zdobersek> do it for the digital badge!
<CrazyLemon> danes sm naredu 450m
<zdobersek> 4550 to go
<CrazyLemon> 4500*
<CrazyLemon> lol
<CrazyLemon> nvm :P
 * CrazyLemon odide 
<idioterna> CrazyLemon: ja ti si mi nanos predlagu kaj je zdej to
<idioterna> ja nc
<idioterna> bom pa js prvi.
<zdobersek> hey hey hey
<zdobersek> to je sam za MTB
<dz0ny> crazy nimam tega 2step gesla
<zdobersek> back off roadie
<sasa84> dz0ny, a si dobil CrazyLemon ? :D
<dz0ny> kako dobil?
<idioterna> zdobersek: http://bou.si/aufbix/gallery/galleries/kolesa/_orig/more-dirty.jpg
<sasa84> neki si ga rabu prej dz0ny :)
<zdobersek> I approve.
<sasa84> zto k sva z zdobersek kofe pila pa spremlala to dramo :D
<zdobersek> nooooon
<zdobersek> je ne regrette rieeennnn
<dz0ny> dvojno geslo mamo za wordpress
<dz0ny> a ga ma kdo
<dz0ny> ga lahko tud tle napise
<dz0ny> ker je neresno od tega hostinga da se gre to
<dz0ny> crazylemon ^^^
<zdobersek> to je 2-step verification?
<dz0ny> :)
<dz0ny> ne htpasswd od plesk
<dz0ny> a lahko prides do wp-admin
<dz0ny> da*
<idioterna> top shit security.
<idioterna> pardon
<idioterna> uppermost feces security.
<dz0ny> ja debilno je
<sasa84> dz0ny, ja...2x je treba
<dz0ny> ker ranljivost ni nujno da je v wpadmin
<sasa84> dz0ny, gigaspark pa webmaster piše
<idioterna> 2-factor auth
<idioterna> je ftw
<idioterna> bbl
<dz0ny> ok lol a to je za prijavit sasa?
<dz0ny> ja jaz sem na ios zdej men nc ne pise
<dz0ny> ok
<dz0ny> zdej so me blikoral
<dz0ny> ffs
<dz0ny> http://chrome.blogspot.com/2013/10/extending-chrome-support-for-xp-users.html
<Pepelka> Google Chrome Blog: Extending Chrome support for XP users until April 2015
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, dve al 3 vejce sm popravla :P
<dz0ny> sasa pejstnes nekam kjer ni tega passwordwarra
<dz0ny> crazylemon kul je
<dz0ny> sasa thx
<dz0ny> jedro Linux 3.11 bi jaz napisal
<dz0ny> ki prinasa shitload sprememb
<sasa84> prosim dz0ny :)
<sasa84> glede na to, kaj si ti men že vse pomagu... je tole pljunk v morje :P
<sasa84> botsnack
<breza> Om nom nom!
<dz0ny> ej zredila se bo
<sasa84> kr papej breza ...dns je svetovni dan hrane al kaj že
<sasa84> dz0ny, sej pravjo, da je okroglo lepo :D
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny ni dvojno.. preberi lepo kaj piše
<dz0ny> hec tle na ios sam password pa username pise
<dz0ny> ni tistega msg
<dz0ny> k je na desktop
<CrazyLemon> idioterna ja predlagal sem ja.. sam ne pomeni da uživam v hribih :)
<dz0ny> hm me zanima android
<dz0ny> aja pa appi tud ne delajo
<CrazyLemon> keri appi ?
<dz0ny> joj neposobni so
<dz0ny> wordpress app
<dz0ny> za mobile
<dz0ny> eh ja
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny works fine on android
 * CrazyLemon coughs
<dz0ny> could not login
<dz0ny> mja
<dz0ny> mislim da je tle ios mal kriv
<dz0ny> vecino pa stupid gigaspark
<dz0ny> ln
<CrazyLemon> gigaspark je sam hosting :)
<zdobersek> wow, ragesleep
<CrazyLemon> dont be silly
<CrazyLemon> rageiosshutdown je bil
<CrazyLemon> :D
<dz0ny> http://i.imgur.com/sbPcigN.jpg
<dz0ny> ne sam glava me boli neki
<dz0ny> zaspan pa nisem
<zdobersek> rageheadache
<dz0ny> mmm
<sasa84> dz0ny, nočko
<dz0ny> noc
<sasa84> mogoče si kej bolan...zdej nek razsaja spet baje
<dz0ny> ne nimam vrocine
<sasa84> to kul
<dz0ny> sem vzel pol lekadola
<sasa84> lohk sam preveč dela, kšno čudno vreme, premal spanja.... :)
<dz0ny> to pomaga
<sasa84> dz0ny, vzame se cel lekadol...al pa dva :P
<sasa84> da je za zihr! :P
<dz0ny> lol
<dz0ny> pol se mi pa ze blede
<sasa84> :D
<dz0ny> enkrat sem vzel celega pa se mel more
<sasa84> sanju bi CrazyLemon kok polhe lovi
<sasa84> :o
<dz0ny> nismnc vedu kje sem
<sasa84> al pa da on tebe hoče na škrinco ujet :D
<CrazyLemon> pol lekadola.. ne bit pussy no
<sasa84> že zadost spuki je CrazyLemon na biciklu :>
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 na-a!
<dz0ny> haha tok pocasen pa ze nism, me sneaky
<CrazyLemon> v rumeni odpravi sem prav fletn!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<sasa84> :>
<CrazyLemon> rumeno/črni :)
 * sasa84 wants pics
<dz0ny> je rekla mama :)
<sasa84> hahaha dz0ny :D
<sasa84> za mamo bi bil fletn tud v roza :P
<dz0ny> sej vcasih so fantki bli v roza
<sasa84> pa sej...a ni bla zadnaj leta roza popularna za neke polo majce pa srajce?
<sasa84> nosili so to celo str8 moški!
<dz0ny> mhm
<idioterna> mhm
<idioterna> papezi pa kardinali pa te
<idioterna> so radi nosil pink
<sasa84> oni nimajo pink ;)
<idioterna> valda da majo
<sasa84> papež sploh ne, kardinali so rdeči :)
<dz0ny> pink majo kapce
<dz0ny> skor shure sem
<sasa84> papež ma belo, kardinali rdečo
<dz0ny> al pa mi recemo frjolčna temu
<sasa84> pink oz. tista vijola majo Å¡kofje, monsinjorji ipd.
<idioterna> http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_nKa-dM7PvEo/ScfcyI5TitI/AAAAAAAADhw/N06evyxXia8/s400/pope+pink.jpg
<sasa84> frjolčna ja :D
<sasa84> a plaaaaaaašč :D
<dz0ny> ja zihr so narobe pral
<msev> hahah
<sasa84> 1x oz 2x na let (3. adventna nedelja + 4. postna) se lohk obleče roza (če je plašč...v rimu se te robe ne manjka) :)
<idioterna> no sej js mam tut pink
<dz0ny> ks seksi spodnje perilo pa masniski plasc
<sasa84> lol
<idioterna> http://bou.si/pic/the-new-jersey.jpg
<sasa84> dz0ny, kaj si se zdej nauču? ne dat rdečih gat prat z belim mašnim plaščem!
<dz0ny> nimam rdecih gat
<idioterna> najbols je met vse cote crne
<idioterna> pol loh zmer peres vse skp
<idioterna> volno, bombaz, svilo
<idioterna> na 400 stopinj
<dz0ny> kdo ma rdece gate?
<sasa84> joooj, kok luškan fanter idioterna
<sasa84> :)
<sasa84> fantek*
<idioterna> a tamau
<sasa84> mhm
<idioterna> js mam en tak cudn mafijski grin
<sasa84> tak prsrčen je :)
<zdobersek> sasa84: a bi ga mela za krscenca?
<sasa84> zdobersek, dost je 1
<idioterna> roke stran
<idioterna> se bo sam odlocu k bo zrastu
<idioterna> ce se hoce krstit
<sasa84> pa Å¡e kolegicva se bo dala zdej krstiti...bom mela Å¡e eno na vesti :P
<CrazyLemon> faca tamale je priceless
<dz0ny> aja dans je neki motherhood trenirala?
<idioterna> ni priceless
<sasa84> haha :)
<sasa84> dz0ny, mhm :>
<idioterna> CrazyLemon: za 4 miljone ti jo prodamo
<sasa84> lol
<CrazyLemon> idioterna lol :)
<dz0ny> on to misl sliko
<dz0ny> njega
<sasa84> idioterna v kolesarski majci...4 miljone
<sasa84> puf
<idioterna> ja no
<idioterna> men se ne zdi velik
<sasa84> zdobersek, jst bi bla pa takoj tvoja botrca :P
<idioterna> sej ste vidl za kok je su un murko na bolhi
<idioterna> http://www.bolha.com/hobi-zbirateljstvo/zbirateljstvo/slike-nalepke-plakati/prodam-sliko-damjana-murka-1289686451.html
<zdobersek> too late
<Pepelka> Prodam sliko Damjana Murka :: bolha.com
<Pepelka> »Slika je original, v velikosti 220*370 v okvirju.«
<dz0ny> sasa mislim da so lazji nacini da ga vidis spodaj brez
<idioterna> a spodaj brez jih krstite?
<idioterna> zanimiv
<idioterna> cemu pa to sluzi?
<dz0ny> k je majhen ga je treba merkat
<dz0ny> pa previt
<dz0ny> pust krst pr miru
<dz0ny> zdej
<sasa84> raj se zmenmo za tvojo sliko :P
<idioterna> mojo?
<idioterna> a naked
<idioterna> sej mam sam pomoje boste offended.
<sasa84> naked je cenej?
<idioterna> je ja, za uno majco sm mogu nek challenge obrnt
<zdobersek> smo ze gledal tisto kopanje ...
 * sasa84 ne bo offended... ker dotičnega organa nima
<sasa84> zdobersek, :>
<idioterna> za bit naked ne rabs nc
<idioterna> aja ne kopanje
<idioterna> ena fotka je
<sasa84> idioterna, tisto skakanje... jst sm misnla, da že kača plava :P
<idioterna> a bejzno
<sasa84> idioterna, sej vemo, d bi rad pokazu... ajmo
<dz0ny> ok pol lekadaola pa irc drugic vse pozdrav :)
<dz0ny> ok ni se polna luna
<dz0ny> neki macki zijajo
<dz0ny> zdej pa se psica nori
<idioterna> sasa84: bom pol k bojo sli otroc spat
<dz0ny> wtf je danes
<idioterna> zdej grem ene diske zasraufat nekam
<sasa84> dz0ny, baje bo zdej zlu huda luna
<dz0ny> ja
<sasa84> k ne vem kaj vse sovpada... :)
<sasa84> prjatlca je rekla, da se v pisarni že pozna, da bo luna... tečni vsi k driska :)
<dz0ny> hehe
<dz0ny> to sem bil vceraj
<dz0ny> posledice pa danes
<idioterna> js nism tecn, sam neki bolehn
 * CrazyLemon feels great
<CrazyLemon> še bolš bi se počutu če bi najdu kakega jurčka danes.. pa nič :/
<zdobersek> ... jurckov ni po cesti
<dz0ny> ej crazy ker tv si ti vzel?
<dz0ny> pr siol
<idioterna> aja pocutm se super
<idioterna> sam neki mi tece z nosa
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny najmanjši..
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek vem..zato sm zjutraj Å¡el v gozd :)
<dz0ny> francoza?
<CrazyLemon> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/17510489/NiceDay2.png
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny če je phillips francoz pol ja :D
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny http://www.siol.net/akcije/ugodnosti_za_nove_narocnike/izdelki_jesen2013.aspx
<Pepelka> SiOL.net - Storitve > Akcije > Ugodnosti za nove naročnike >
<dz0ny> ja ios safari se sesuje
<CrazyLemon> Å¡e en sony je bil
<dz0ny> too much velke slike
<dz0ny> samsung je tud
<CrazyLemon> LED TV Philips 40PFL3008H
<CrazyLemon> LED TV Samsung 46F5000
<CrazyLemon> jebote ios :)
<dz0ny> sm mislu vprasat kolk "smart" je samsung
<dz0ny> pa nc pol
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny IMO ni čisto nič smart
<CrazyLemon> to so vsi bl entry level v svojem razredu
<dz0ny> 700+ v trgovin ni entry evel
<CrazyLemon> je za 46" tv :)
<idioterna> http://cdn.therock.net.nz/therock/AM/2012/5/1/19663/some-ecards-7.jpg
<CrazyLemon> kaj za vraga se dogaja z holo..that shit is slow
<zdobersek> s cim?
<CrazyLemon> !g hola
<Pepelka> hola.com diario de actualidad, moda y belleza http://www.hola.com/
<CrazyLemon> !g hola better internet
<Pepelka> Hola - Unblock censored sites with free VPN Proxy & Accelerate ... https://hola.org/
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, kolega je nabavu samsung (117cm)...pa mi je kr kul tv
<sasa84> pač kle prek siola, k sva šla naročnino sklent
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 noben ni reku da ni
<CrazyLemon> ni pa smart tv :)
<sasa84> sej ga ne rab ;)
<sasa84> že za vžgat napišeš listek z navodili :P
<zdobersek> ... a se kr ni mozno sam zaploskat?
<sasa84> .plosk
<breza> Chapeau! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TAryFIuRxmQ
<dz0ny> http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=orLHj_eJMOs&feature=player_embedded&desktop_uri=%2Fwatch%3Fv%3DorLHj_eJMOs%26feature%3Dplayer_embedded
<Pepelka> Kerbal Space Program Update 0.22 Gameplay Trailer - YouTube
<Pepelka> »http://www.kerbalspaceprogram.com http://store.steampowered.com/app/220200/«
<sasa84> zdobersek, to bi blo kul...če se lohk luči tko ugašuje, bi pa še to lohk poštimal :)
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ihmV-qTPQxM
<Pepelka> Kerbal Space Program: First Time in 0.22 - YouTube
<Pepelka> »SCIENCE! Don't miss out on the fun, subscribe! Follow me on Twitter: https://twitter.com/Danny_2462 Music (in order): Brightly Fancy - Kevin MacLeod Mistake ...«
<dz0ny> OMG star trek se vraca na tv
<dz0ny> kot serija
<dz0ny> http://www.comicbookmovie.com/fansites/starkstuff/news/?a=88409
<Pepelka> Roberto Orci Meeting With CBS For New STAR TREK TV Show
<Pepelka> »With this summer's Star Trek Into Darkness now available on home video, and director J.J. Abrams hopping asteroid fields to take on Star Wars: Episode VII, there remains a bit of uncertainty for the future of Trekkies. But in place of Star Trek 3, Could we be seeing a TV Show in the Future?«
<zdobersek> hah https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6560740
<Pepelka> Hacking the Olympics | Hacker News
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek you are such a hacker
<zdobersek> noooon
<zdobersek> je ne regrette riennn
<sasa84> haha zdobersek :)
<zdobersek> ln
<sasa84> šibam pančat
<sasa84> nočko
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Oie1ZXWceqM
<Pepelka> 3-Sweep: Extracting Editable Objects from a Single Photo, SIGGRAPH ASIA 2013 - YouTube
<Pepelka> »by Tao Chen · Zhe Zhu · Ariel Shamir · Shi-Min Hu · Daniel Cohen-Or«
#ubuntu-si 2013-10-17
<yang> dobro jutro, radni ljudi
<idioterna> vn pejte
<idioterna> awesome vreme je
<dz0ny> Mal minusa je
<Sky[x]> jp
<Sky[x]> sam sej bo sonce :)
<Sky[x]> jst mam itak se macka :>
<dz0ny> Sej pol pa paše da je malo mraz
<zdobersek> .vreme celje
<breza> ARSO: Celje (241.7m): 0.8°C @17.10.2013 8:00 CEST.
<breza> Vlažnost: 96% Veter: severnik 0.4 m/s
<breza> http://forecast.io/#/f/46.23974949999999,15.2677063
<breza> Mestna Občina Celje: 2.22°C, Sončni vzhod: 07:19:41, Sončni zahod: 18:08:35
<zdobersek> kle kugla pocasi zagreva ...
<zdobersek> dan
<breza> Dober dan, zdobersek
<Sky[x]> lp
<yang> pr mimovrste sedaj kasirajo tudi osebnni prevzem :/
<idioterna> mhm
<idioterna> mors bit u vip klubu da je dzabe
<zdobersek> kolk moras potrosit za VIP?
<idioterna> pojma nimam
<idioterna> mi kr zemanto zlorablamo :)
<LorD_DDooM1> 600€ in vsaj dva nakpua AFAIK
<LorD_DDooM1> nakupa*
<yang> kaksno debilno muzko delajo "Will I am , britney Spears - Scream and shout"
<idioterna> in ti pol men da sm js offtopic na ubuntu kanalu.
<yang> nobenga ni tm
<idioterna> i really didn't have to know about that, and now i do
<idioterna> and i can't unknow it
<slax0r> brain bleach? :P
<idioterna> a da bi kr varikino
<idioterna> skoz vuhle not nalil?
<idioterna> bi znal zbrisat kej ja
<slax0r> ja, sam daj nad umivalnikom al necim, da na drugi strani ne pritece ven :P
<idioterna> sam ene reci bi pa rad ohranu not
<idioterna> mogoce treba s kisom fiksirat al pa kej
<slax0r> mislim, ce pritece, da ne bo packarije
<idioterna> mhm
<yang> zgleda je tale VH1 mal za slovenijo/hrvasko delan, ker se rolajo tudi hrvaski komadi gor
<zdobersek> zacnemo debato o mimovrste, on pa uleti s popshit glasbo
<zdobersek> how dare he
<yang> tule ravno gledam, zato
<slax0r> calm down and listen to http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YXkTeNuCrCk
<Pepelka> Metallica - The Black Album (Full Album) - YouTube
<Pepelka> »I own nothing here just sharing the music owned my Metallica Enter Sandman:[0:00] Sad but True: [5:30] Holier Than Thou: [10:55] The Unforgiven: [14:43] Wher...«
<idioterna> yang: zakaj pa to gledas?
<idioterna> also metalika, srsly
<yang> saj vecinoma je dobra muzka, sam dajo pa tut tak after 2000 MTV produkcijo
<idioterna> nekak ti ne verjamem tega
<slax0r> :O kaj je pa narobe z metallico?
<slax0r> in mislim stare albume
<idioterna> engineered je
<idioterna> brand je, ne band
<idioterna> nekak tko k pink floyd
<idioterna> ni nic z muziko narobe, sam s tem kar predstavla
<slax0r> meh, my care face: -.-
<idioterna> yang should care, k je freedom fan
<yang> ne vem kok se kej freedom implementira na podrocje muzke hehe
<yang> morda da si muzkontar ki ne ustvarja po trendu
<yang> ampak bolj za svojo duso
<yang> da nardis preboj, pa recejo kva je to zaeno sranje, pol pa umres pa te hvalijo kok si bil inovativen
<yang> no zdej na VH1 imajo tak intermezzo, da zavrtijo originalen video, pol pa remake tko 20 sekund traja, pa vidis kok novodobno izvajajo stare komade
<yang> so remakei, ki so dobri in taksni ki so cisto zanic
<idioterna> moja muzika je vsa free
<idioterna> as in speech
<yang> pol jo lahko na asterisku uporabljas
<yang> oz kar pac mate za voip
<yang> za intro
<idioterna> nimamo telefonije
<idioterna> k je brezveze
<lynxlynxlynx> http://www.zmescience.com/research/studies/gamers-solve-decade-old-hiv-puzzle-in-ten-days/
<Pepelka> Gamers solve decade old HIV puzzle in ten days
<Pepelka> »Scientists from University of Washington have been struggling for the past decade to decipher the complex structure of an enzyme that exhibits AIDS-like be«
<sasa84> jutro
<breza> Dobro jutro tudi tebi, sasa84
<sasa84> botsnack
<breza> That's very nice of you!
<zdobersek> jutro sasa84
 * CrazyLemon bo skenslal botsnack
<zdobersek> botsnack
<breza> Oh thx, have a cookie yourself!
<zdobersek> oh, ok.
<sasa84_> ooo zdobersek :)
<sasa84_> botsnack
<breza> Thanks for the treat!
<dz0ny> http://ti.me/1fDfy6e
<Pepelka> Oreos May Be As Addictive As Cocaine | TIME.com
<Pepelka> »That stuf is addictive«
<idioterna> men so nagravzni
<idioterna> moto so velik bols
<dz0ny> men tud niso ne vem kaj
<idioterna> so pa del ameriske kulture tko da
<idioterna> tam so kr ubiquitous
<dz0ny> mm
<msev> mogl bi jim kremšnite pokazat :P
<msev> hehe
<msev> ...kdaj bo xubuntu 13.10 vn pršu  :P
<dz0ny> kremšnite
<dz0ny> 17. :)
<dz0ny> .stran ubuntu.com
<breza> ubuntu.com(91.189.94.156) JE dosegljiva.
<dz0ny> not for me
<yang> imel bliznje srecanje s katarino malo
<dz0ny> who?
<yang> sej ves tista pevka
<idioterna> dvomim da ve
<idioterna> k ni neki mainstream
<yang> sem rekel da ima lustne pesmi, pa ni nic komentirala
<yang> nekam se ji je mudil
<idioterna> verjetn ji to vsak rece
<yang> kaj pa vem, verjetn
<dz0ny> jaz ne padam na besedilo
<yang> sam na videz dz0ny ?
<yang> :)
<dz0ny> :)
<yang> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nPvuNsRccVw
<Pepelka> Bruno Mars - Treasure [Official Music Video] - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Unorthodox Jukebox available now http://smarturl.it/unorthodoxjukebox Directed By: Cameron Duddy & Bruno Mars German fans watch here: http://www.dooloop.tv/v...«
<yang> tale mi je ok od novih produkcij
<yang> videospot je cist tak k v 70ih hehe
<yang> a je tip malo podoben M.J.-ju
<zdobersek> wtf http://www.katarinamala.si/
<Pepelka> katarina Mala
<Pepelka> »katarina Mala, Ciao Ciao«
<CrazyLemon> indeed
<CrazyLemon> za pogledat je.. kaj več pa ...
<dz0ny> MuseJSAssert: Error calling selector function:TypeError: Object [object Object] has no method 'museOverlay'
<dz0ny> haha
<idioterna> http://dpaste.com/1419915/
<Pepelka> dpaste: #1419915
<dz0ny> haha
<idioterna> > ... 1996 called, they want their myisam tables back
<dz0ny> nene po moje transakcije on misli "bančne" transakcije....
<idioterna> verjetno ja
<CrazyLemon> oni*
<CrazyLemon> vidiš da je podpis "spletni skrbniki" :D
<dz0ny> yay na http://www.websummit.net/ grem
<Pepelka> Where the Tech World Meets | Web Summit - October 30 & 31, 2013
<yang> a se da slucajn simobil kartice prek neta naloadat
<yang> oz kupit
<dz0ny> yang ce si narocnik potem verjetno drugemu nafilaš
<dz0ny> vsaj pri mobitelu je tako
<yang> aha
<yang> doloceni provajderji v tujini sprejemajo placilo s karticami
<dz0ny> idioterna: naj ti dajo navodila za migracijo :P
<idioterna> nism js tega dobil
<idioterna> k ce bi bi odgovoru kej :)
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny kdo časti? :)
<dz0ny> ena tuja firma :)
<dz0ny> pravjo da sem car
<dz0ny> :)
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny si zihr da ni spam?
<CrazyLemon> :))
<idioterna> "a lahko dobim clipper pa paradox na web server pls?"
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: ne :)
<sasa84_> dz0ny, a si dobil vabilo? :)
<dz0ny> ja, sam zdej gledam bo stan tezko dobit
<dz0ny> ker je vse zasedeno
<CrazyLemon> Å¡otor pa spalko pa si good to go :)
<CrazyLemon> v avli je zihr dovol placa
<dz0ny> lol
<dz0ny> airbnb je sam Å¡e frej
<dz0ny> tko da zgleda to ja :)
<yang> kul Tony Hawka lahko srecas
<yang> lahk mu reces da kak "ollie" nardi
<dz0ny> lol
<dz0ny> ja
<dz0ny> no vsaj se eden slovenc bo tam http://www.websummit.net/attendees/attendee-list.html
<Pepelka> Full Attendee List | Web Summit - October 30 & 31, 2013
<Pepelka>  [COKS] Oracle še vedno sovraži odprtokodno programsko opremo – readwrite.com  http://bazar.coks.si/?p=1226
<dz0ny> sovraži ni pravilne beseda
<dz0ny> bl je problem da ne znajo za svoje pojme dovolj dobro monetizirat
<idioterna> valda da ni pravilna
<idioterna> oracle fura opensolaris
<CrazyLemon> 13.10 je up
<dz0ny> a novica
<dz0ny> strani še niso nč spedenal
<dz0ny> še kr piše raring the latest
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny ne.. release
<CrazyLemon> ampak sam ubuntu
<CrazyLemon> /k/l/x/buntu Å¡e niso synced
<CrazyLemon> http://releases.ubuntu.com/13.10/
<Pepelka> Ubuntu 13.10 (Saucy Salamander)
<zdobersek> .plosk
<breza> Chapeau! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TAryFIuRxmQ
<CrazyLemon> kubuntu je up
<CrazyLemon> arnesov mirror se Å¡e ni syncal ..hmm
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: kok je pa eta do dejanskega PR releasa?
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny verjetno bo okrog 15-16.00
<CrazyLemon> tko je ponavadi
<sasa84> http://www.kamenko.eu/nitro-v-ozadju/
<Pepelka> NITRO – V ozadju : Kamenko Kesar
<Pepelka> »Glede na to, da fotografije povedo vse o tem, kako je bilo na NITRO konferenci, ni niti ene same fotografije, ki bi povedala, kako je bilo pred NITRO konferenco, pa še dobro, da je ni nobene, ker bi bila to zame sramota od sramote… Spanec Da nisem spal, je že napisano, da pa nisem spal […]«
<dz0ny> sasa84_: ? context missing
<dz0ny> tko v javi napsie :)
<dz0ny> napise
<sasa84> dz0ny, a za link?
<dz0ny> ja :)
<sasa84> dz0ny, pa kašn čarunalnik maš ti no :P
<sasa84> sej ti ne mormo nč pokazat...ne novice na ubuntu.si, ne linka... ama ništa :P
<dz0ny> hm sm mislil da me razumeš
<dz0ny> context na tist člank
 * sasa84 skomigne
<dz0ny> me zanima
<sasa84> a glede na to kaj se je prej pogovarjal? :)
<dz0ny> a si ti tista punca?
<sasa84> od kamenka? :P
<dz0ny> ja ?
<sasa84> ne :>
<sasa84> zkaj mislš, d bi blo mojmu tipu ime kamenko? :P
<CrazyLemon> coz you're that kinda girl
<dz0ny> hm kaj je to nitro konferenca
<dz0ny> a to ted for slo
<dz0ny> ne vem na kaj se nanasa...
<Sky[x]> lp
<zdobersek> na nitro
<dz0ny> !g nitro konferenca
<Pepelka> Nitro konferenca zagnala Fashion Week Aquafresh - Elle.si http://www.elle.si/fashionweek/nitro-konferenca-zagnala-fashion-week-aquafresh/
<dz0ny> ok lol
<zdobersek> IMO je tole konferenca glede street racinga
<dz0ny> product placement everywhere
<zdobersek> fast & furious & shit
<idioterna> furious feces
<zdobersek> uff
<dz0ny> http://blogs.windows.com/windows/b/bloggingwindows/archive/2013/10/17/windows-8-1-now-available.aspx
<Pepelka> Windows 8.1 now available!
<dz0ny> lej ko so jih prehitel
<dz0ny> :P
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, lol :)
<sasa84> je pa kamenko res bl kulsko ime kt dražen npr. :P
<dz0ny> The U.S. Marine Corps implemented the Oracle E-Business Suite, including Oracle
<dz0ny> Financial Management, Oracle Purchasing, Oracle Mobile Field Service and Oracle
<dz0ny> Supply Chain Planning. In addition to its Oracle E-Business Suite applications, the U.S.
<dz0ny> Marine Corps deployed Oracle Fusion Middleware, Oracle WebLogic Server Management
<dz0ny> Pack, Oracle XML Gateway, Oracle Business Process Management, Oracle Business
<dz0ny> Activity Monitoring, Oracle Web Services Manager and Oracle Advanced Queuing via a
<dz0ny> Federated Private Cloud.
<dz0ny> the sure like Oracle name
<dz0ny> they*
<zdobersek> WE USE ORACLE TO ORACLE WITH ORACLE THE ORACLE OF THE ORACLE
<dz0ny> FOR ORACLE
<zdobersek> BY ORACLE SINCE ORACLE USES ORACLE TO ORACLE THEMSELVES
<sasa84> GO ORACLE :P
<slax0r> go oracle your self :P
<idioterna> vsec mi je oracle purchasing
<idioterna> "i want to buy 70.000 murders at a discount rate"
<brodul> .botsnack
<breza> Oh thx, have a cookie yourself!
<brodul> .botsnack
<breza> Oh thx, have a cookie yourself!
<brodul> nice
<brodul> :D
<dz0ny> lol
<brodul> breza: help
<brodul> ker bot mate to ?
<dz0ny> .pomoč
<sasa84> botsnack
<brodul> ker tale nas je full messy
<brodul> .pomoč
<sasa84> .botsnack
<breza> Oh thx, have a cookie yourself!
<sasa84> breza, a ne boš več kukija?
<sasa84> aaa :D
<sasa84> fejst notranjska punca :P
<dz0ny> brodul: https://github.com/ubuntu-si/ircbot
<Pepelka> ubuntu-si/ircbot · GitHub
<Pepelka> »ircbot - Preprost irc bot«
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Ubuntu 13.10 je tu!  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40762/#p40762
<breza> Om nom nom!
<sasa84> ja kr papej :D
<slax0r> stop it! you're making it fat :P
<slax0r> dajte se bot dodelat, da se bomo igral k z unimi tamagochiji al ka hudica s obli
<sasa84> snack slax0r :P
<brodul> dz0ny: nice
<dz0ny> on todo :)
<sasa84> ja...d bi se npr. ob 4h zjutri zbudu, neb blo nobenga za ment..pa bi se z brezo :D
<slax0r> Om nom nom!
<slax0r> :P
<sasa84> hahahaha slax0r :D
<sasa84> slax0r, bi Å¡e? :P
<slax0r> ne, sm glihkar jedu :/
<slax0r> hvala vseen
<slax0r> spomn se se kdaj ;)
<idioterna> https://twitter.com/O_Suzana/status/390775646781054976
<Pepelka> Twitter / O_Suzana: Moje stanovanje je sakralni ...
<Pepelka> »Instantly connect to what's most important to you. Follow your friends, experts, favorite celebrities, and breaking news.«
<sasa84> bom slax0r ...bom
<sasa84> botsnack
<breza> Thank you very much.
<sasa84> :D
 * sasa84 je radodarna dns :P
<slax0r> vidim :P
<idioterna> sasa84: a mas kr recursive vkloplen
<sasa84> mhm
<idioterna> pa allow-query { 0/0; };
<idioterna> tko zgleda radodaren dns i guess
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] furchy: blagajniški program  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40763/#p40763
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] furchy: Re: blagajniški program  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40764/#p40764
<slax0r> great...
<slax0r> ni vec davcne olajsave za zaposlene v tujini
<dz0ny> pa sej ce te ma druga drzava, pa so tam manj zahtevni davki
<dz0ny> lahko kar državljanstvo vrneš
<slax0r> ma ni fer...placujes davek na dveh koncih
<dz0ny> fer je to kr drzave rece da je fer
<dz0ny> you don't matter
<slax0r> mislis kar drzava rece da je mus?
<dz0ny> jp
<slax0r> se ne pomeni da je fer...totalen bullshit
<dz0ny> to oni pravjo :)
<dz0ny> al kako je ze rekla "Mladim sporočam, da se premika na bolje in se še bo..."
<dz0ny> me zanima kolk mladih bo Å¡e ostalo v 2 letih
<slax0r> kolk kaze bo v kratkem en manj
<slax0r> brb..
<dz0ny> ta mesec sta sla ze dva sosolca z faksa
<Sky[x]> zakljucla s faksom al akj drugega ?
<dz0ny> tud ze prej :)
<dz0ny> job
<Sky[x]> aha
<yang> ja lepo, vsi se solajo doma potem pa v tujino pobegnejo
<yang> se dobro da mamo zastonj studij
<yang> oz ni zastonj, tisti ki delao ga placujejo
<lynxlynxlynx> samo po sebi to ni problem
<dz0ny> ja drug problem je da mamo programe za katere ni poklica
<dz0ny> oz program kjer ne dobiš poklica
<lynxlynxlynx> cilj je, da v tujini uspejo/se nadgradijo in vrnejo ;)
<slax0r> zakaj hudica bi se pa vrnil?
<lynxlynxlynx> zadnjič je en mel hud citat na to temo
<zdobersek> ... prezivljat penzijo
<dz0ny> lynxlynxlynx: zgleda :)
<lynxlynxlynx> beg mogžanov, ja. Vladajo nam tisti, ki so jim pobegnili možgani.
<zdobersek> lol
<yang> take privilegije majo studentje kle da to res ni , v nobeni drugi drzavi skoraj niso tko zasciteni k kocevski medvedi
<CrazyLemon> kako so pa zaščiteni?
<zdobersek> medvede vsaj odstreljujejo
<dz0ny> lol
<lynxlynxlynx> medvedov je samo okoli 400
<yang> ja ugodnosti pri delu,saj berem clanke, kako se folk vpisuje na faks samo da koristi ugodnosti, da se lahko zaposluje, banda ena
<dz0ny> to naj bi drugo leto omejil
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Ubuntu 13.10 Arrives Today – But Is It An Essential Upgrade?  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/HWYF8CW9t5w/ubuntu-13-10-review-available-for-download
<zdobersek> jah, zarad statusa se gre
<dz0ny> hocem sam povedat, da bo pizdarija
<slax0r> ma pizdarija je v nasi drzavi ze vec let
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny že letos so omejili :)
<dz0ny> k bo 10k folka začel životarit
<slax0r> oz. pizradije so
<slax0r> tak da, kaj se je pa ena pizdarija zravne?
<slax0r> zraven*
<CrazyLemon> in ni pizdarija v tem da folk izkorišča status da se zaposlijo
<yang> odzirajo delo vsem delavcem posledicno, ker vsak raje studenta zaposli ma manj za placat
<CrazyLemon> brez statusa drugač ne bi dobili dela..in to je pizdarija
<slax0r> CrazyLemon: bi dobil
<slax0r> ce bi ste zmanjsalo st. takih "studentov"
<zdobersek> odvisno, lahko delas prek avtorske pogodbe
<CrazyLemon> slax0r ne bi
<slax0r> bi delodajalci bili prisiljeni zaposliti ljudi na nek drug nacin
<dz0ny> jp, maš tud tiste ki so šli to foro nikol ni delal prek študenta, zdej ga nihče noče ker nima izkušenj :)
<slax0r> samo kaj ko ima nasa bedasta drzava se neka javna dela, dela po avtorskih pogodbah itd.
<yang> jst sploh ne vem kako je mozno da si na faksu pa vleces vpis pa ne nardis nobenega izpita, pa vleces tko studij 3-4 leta
<yang> vmes pa zasluzis enih 50 jurjev
<zdobersek> nej te ne skrbi, na bolonjcu to ni vec mozn
<dz0ny> yang: eni majo obvezno prisotnost
<slax0r> ma mogl bi bit da ce hoces obdrzat status ali pa se vpisat v drug fax, naredit vsaj 40% izpitov
<dz0ny> ce nisi pristoten te kr vrzejo ven
<slax0r> ce ne pa si placaj drugo leto
<slax0r> ce ze hoces dalje studirat
<slax0r> ce si pa toliko nesposoben da v enem letu ne mores naredit 40% izpitov, pa mogoce nisi za studij
<yang> delavci placujejo za studente, ssolstvo, zdravstvo, tajkune, propadle banke, drago zupanovanje itd.
<slax0r> in tudi tisti delavci ki sploh ne delajo v slo in/ali ne koristijo teh slovenskih zadev
<yang> slax0r: ja to je pa sploh ekstra bedasto
<yang> sam
<Pepelka>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Ubuntu 13.10 Available For Download  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/wCZ-HdwGI4U/ubuntu-1310-available-for-download.html
<yang> probajo nabrat tam kjer se da, vedno vec bo tega
<yang> evo robo so expres dostavli v mimovrste
<slax0r> posledicno bo vedno manj "lokacij" kjer se bo dalo nabrat
<yang> dans sem narocu in dans prevzamem lahko
<yang> slax0r: jah nabbil bodo dajatve delavcem
<slax0r> vse imajo svoje meje kako dalec lahko nabijas
<zdobersek> nice, brickpi
<dz0ny> for real
<dz0ny> a si shutdown :)
<dz0ny> pognal
<zdobersek> !g brickpi
<Pepelka> Introduction ← BrickPi - Dexter Industries http://www.dexterindustries.com/BrickPi/
<dz0ny> eh
<dz0ny> http://serverfault.com/questions/546680/how-to-restart-a-linux-server
<Pepelka> ssh - How to restart a Linux server - Server Fault
<yang> http://www.osnews.com/story/25469
<Pepelka> Richard Stallman Was Right All Along
<Pepelka> »OSNews is Exploring the Future of Computing with news on desktop, server, mobile, and specialty operating systems and new computing technology.«
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] tankkiller: Pozabljeno geslo  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40765/#p40765
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Re: Pozabljeno geslo  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40766/#p40766
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: svg rabim od ubuntu
<dz0ny> slo verzijo
<dz0ny> našo...
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny svg česa?
<slax0r> od ceuga ubuntu...doh
<dz0ny> logo kupnosti
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny to sm ti like milijonkrat skopiral..zakaj ga ne daš na github? :) http://ubuntuone.com/5RVH2yC8bwM9KeANyVTwbz
<dz0ny> https://github.com/ubuntu-si
<Pepelka> ubuntu-si (Ubuntu.si) · GitHub
<dz0ny> go
<CrazyLemon> tebi rabi :>
<dz0ny> mal je blurred
<CrazyLemon> spucaj zaslon
<slax0r> lol :D
<dz0ny> https://github-camo.global.ssl.fastly.net/bbffa0eb809b4c9c8e815c7c71810c7db4354171/687474703a2f2f6f63746f6465782e6769746875622e636f6d2f696d616765732f6f63746f6361742d64652d6c6f732d6d756572746f732e6a7067
<anny> daan
<slax0r> cer
<anny> haha
<anny> eni so lih vstali
<slax0r> ja potem pa dobro jutro
<slax0r> si se lepo naspala? :P
<idioterna> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/2513552/IMG_20131017_151618.jpg
<Pepelka>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: See What`s New In The 13.10 Release Of Kubuntu, Xubuntu, Lubuntu And Ubuntu GNOME  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/2ZVNyfzwEGA/see-whats-new-in-1310-release-of.html
<slax0r> lol
<slax0r> nice one
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Ubuntu for Phones Goes Stable – Offers A Beautiful, If Basic, Phone Experience  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/JTaB-WElcIo/ubuntu-touch-ready-prime-time
<anny> slax0r, zdaj bo 12 ur, kar čujem
<idioterna> mene so tut pamzi ob sestih u luft vrgl
<idioterna> no sej to je dobr, sm velik naredu
<anny> jap
<anny> treba vstat, da se kaj naredi
<idioterna> dz0ny: a tist je pa en mehiski cthulhu al kaj
<idioterna> ful je lustkan
<CrazyLemon> čist kjutiš no
<zdobersek> like omg
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] flex567: Re: Spletna stran/Java ne deluje  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40767/#p40767
<slax0r> ^ it's java...what'd you expect..
<CrazyLemon> lol.. ker post
<yang> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/585/6d8a.jpg/
<slax0r> uhm...bbai
<Pepelka> ImageShack® - Online Photo and Video Hosting
<Pepelka> »ImageShack offers image hosting, free photo sharing and video sharing. Upload your photos, host your videos, and share them with friends and family.«
<CrazyLemon> the blacklist - kr awesome
<zdobersek> film?
<CrazyLemon> serija
<zdobersek> opisi.
<CrazyLemon> .imdb the blacklist
<CrazyLemon> stupid breza
<CrazyLemon> !g imdb the blacklist series
<Pepelka> The Blacklist (TV Series 2013– ) - IMDb http://www.imdb.com/title/tt2741602/
<zdobersek> u, Rob California
<sasa84> juhuuu
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1990-1: X.Org X server vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1990-1/
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] tankkiller: Re: Pozabljeno geslo  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40768/#p40768
<idioterna> o
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Re: Pozabljeno geslo  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40769/#p40769
<CrazyLemon> kr 41 klikov z facebooka.. kdo bi si mislu
<idioterna> z.
<dz0ny> Zadnjih 24 urah  339 obiska
<dz0ny> igra z frnikulami forumlol
<dz0ny> novejse maticna zapiskajo al ne 2nd
<yang> a mi lahka nekdo z Ubuntujem potegne neko muzko z mixclouda pa encoda v .mp3 (flash je)
<idioterna> a sam ne mors?
<idioterna> nimas gnasha?
<yang> ne dela
<yang> nimam gnasha
<idioterna> zakaj ne
<yang> nisem ga instaliral
<CrazyLemon> ker ni open ane?
<yang> baje bo z novim firefoxom zdej flash free
<idioterna> kako ni open
<idioterna> gnash je gnu
<idioterna> http://www.gnu.org/software/gnash/
<Pepelka> GNU Gnash - GNU Project - Free Software Foundation (FSF)
<idioterna> kolk bolj free je sploh se lahko?
<yang> ok bom z gnashem probu
<CrazyLemon> :>
<idioterna> ce ne dela pa kr stallmanu mail posl
<dz0ny> lol
<idioterna> pa ne pozabt subject dt "freedom is just another word for nothing left to lose"
<dz0ny> yang: z chrome komot potegnes http://screencloud.net/v/cyAy
<Pepelka> Screenshot at 20:07:03 | ScreenCloud
<Pepelka> »Screenshot shared with ScreenCloud, an easy to use screenshot sharing application«
<idioterna> chrome? :)
<idioterna> is that even ideologically sanctioned?
<LorD_DDooM> Lahko tudi chromium-browser
<dz0ny> :)
<idioterna> ne vem no
<idioterna> a se da v lynxu?
<dz0ny> ne
<dz0ny> z phantomjs
<idioterna> yang: cak ti bi rad mp3?
<idioterna> what kind of a person are you
<idioterna> mp3 ni free
<dz0ny> mas cli mode :)
<yang> dz0ny: nimam chrome firefox mam
<idioterna> ne recem ce bi reku da hoces vorbis
<yang> idioterna: ja no, karkol, ogg je bolj free ja
<yang> ampak lahk tut mp3-je predvajam :)
<dz0ny> no dej url
<dz0ny> curl vem da maš :)
<Pepelka>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: 8 Things To Do After Installing Ubuntu 13.10 (Saucy Salamander)  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/umaLfBsrd3o/8-things-to-do-after-installing-ubuntu.html
<zdobersek> 6. Install codecs, Java and encrypted DVD playback
<zdobersek> whaa
<CrazyLemon> ubuntu-restricted-extras :)
<idioterna> evo se tle
<idioterna> http://dpaste.com/1420368/
<Pepelka> dpaste: #1420368
<CrazyLemon> http://www.siol.net/trendi/kulinarika/recepti/2013/10/kako_pravilno_specemo_jajce_na_oko.aspx
<Pepelka> Kako pravilno spečemo jajce na oko - Planet Siol.net
<CrazyLemon> lol
<Pepelka> »Cvrtje jajc ni nobena posebna umetnost, če se znate izogniti majhnim napakam, ki vaš trud po popolnem rumenjaku na krožniku uničijo. Kako torej do brezhibno ocvrtih jajc?«
<CrazyLemon> seriously
<zdobersek> srsly
<dz0ny> waat https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-si/2012-April/000010.html
<Pepelka> UPS Delivery Confirmation Alert; Wed, 25 Apr 2012 11:25:32 +0100
<CrazyLemon> .yt alice russell  citizens
<breza> Alice Russell - Citizens (Live on KEXP)(4 minute) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o1CoPJEaV-o ♥277 ▶16,009
<idioterna> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E2_ziDb6tOo
<Pepelka> Colin Stetson - Judges - YouTube
<idioterna> better.
<Pepelka> »circular breathing, sax, vocals, excellent recordings. new space!«
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] flex567: Re: Spletna stran/Java ne deluje  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40770/#p40770
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Re: Spletna stran/Java ne deluje  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40771/#p40771
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Re: blagajniški program  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40772/#p40772
<CrazyLemon> 3 2 1.
<CrazyLemon> meh
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] flex567: Re: Spletna stran/Java ne deluje  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40773/#p40773
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] tankkiller: Re: Pozabljeno geslo  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40774/#p40774
<CrazyLemon> oh god
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] flex567: Re: Spletna stran/Java ne deluje  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40775/#p40775
<dz0ny> crazy kolk sibih las bo se
<dz0ny> sibih
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Re: Spletna stran/Java ne deluje  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40776/#p40776
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny je Å¡e dost
<dz0ny> sivih
<CrazyLemon> sivih*
<CrazyLemon> trenutno so sam ob strani
<zdobersek> the f
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] 10 Things To Do After Installing Ubuntu 13.10  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/cLCF31yRtMQ/10-things-installing-ubuntu-13-10
<zdobersek> dedek
<zdobersek> ... uro nazaj je blo sam 8 stvari
<CrazyLemon> tist je webupd8
<CrazyLemon> tole je omg! ubuntu!
<zdobersek> isto sranje, drugo pakovanje
<CrazyLemon> watch your mouth young man!
<CrazyLemon> tv time
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] flex567: Re: Spletna stran/Java ne deluje  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40777/#p40777
<idioterna> > Prejeli smo uraden odgovor SŽ (s priporočeno pošto in povratnico), da so kolesarjem prepovedali uporabo dvigala zaradi motoristov, ki so se v njem prevažali s prižganimi motorji? Stikalo za vklop dvigala so menda upravljali kar z nogo.
<idioterna> kul to
<lynxlynxlynx> http://shinydemos.com/facekat/ za mal razgibavanja pred spanjem
<Pepelka> FaceKat — Shiny Demos
<zdobersek> ocitno mam cuden obraz
<sasa84> ah ja....
<dz0ny> kaj spet nobenga snubca pd oknom?
<Sky[x]> haha
<dz0ny> http://ecowatch.com/living/mexico-bans-gmo-corn-effective-immediately
<Pepelka> Mexico Bans GMO Corn Effective Immediately | EcoWatch
<Pepelka> »Effective immediately, companies like Monsanto and DuPont/Pioneer will no longer be allowed to plant or sell their corn within the country’s borders.«
<CrazyLemon> lase si bom mogu barvat
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Re: Spletna stran/Java ne deluje  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40778/#p40778
<sasa84> dz0ny, nč...
#ubuntu-si 2013-10-18
<slax0r> jutro
<breza> Dobro jutro, slax0r
<slax0r> botsnack
<breza> Om nom nom!
<yang> heh
<sasa84> jutro
<breza> Dobro jutro tudi tebi, sasa84
<sasa84> botsnack
<breza> Oh thx, have a cookie yourself!
<yang> http://1nadan.si/ponudba/LJUBLJANA%20EXTRA/7047?isPreview=False&utm_source=1nadanNewsletter&utm_campaign=2013_10_18&utm_medium=7047&utm_content=OfferButton&ubp_uid=G9qXXE73b1w%3d&nlCityId=10&nlSlotId=1
<Pepelka> 1nadan.si - - 60 % na 60-minutno globinsko čiščenje obraza z vrhunsko kozmetiko, v Lepotnem studiu De Beauté! Plačajte 19,20 € za regeneracijo in svež izgled vašega obraza, v vrednosti 48 €.
<Pepelka> »Pred nami so vse hladnejši dnevi in oster veter. Vse to našo kožo suši zato je že zdaj pravi čas, da poskrbite za pravo zaščito in zdrav izgled vašega obraza.«
<yang> "globinsko" ciscenje, kaj te z globinom namazejo...
<yang> jutro sasa84
<sasa84> jutro yang
<yang> megleno jutro v lj
<dz0ny> sonce \o/
<slax0r> Dobro jutro tudi debi, sasa84
 * slax0r je mal zallagan bot :P
<sasa84> jutro slax0r
<sasa84> slaxorsnack
<sasa84> :>
<slax0r> Om nom nom!
<slax0r> :P
<sasa84> haha :D
<sasa84> jutro zdobersek :D
 * sasa84 že leta okol z đezvo 
<pitko> dan
<breza> Živjo, pitko
<sasa84> ooo pitonko ;()
<sasa84> ;)
<pitko> na vajjah sm
<sasa84> pol pa to poslušat pitko!
<sasa84> ne boš naredu drugač šole! :P
<pitko> cc
<pitko> kva je zdej kej nvga
<pitko> novega*
<sasa84> pitko, pogrešam te
<pitko> :D
<pitko> nomorm bit povsod
<pitko> ta teden je bil lud
<pitko> v četrtek sm pršu ob 6 zjutri
<pitko> pol  pa na faks -.-
<CrazyLemon> howdy strangers
<sasa84> juhu CrazyLemon
<sasa84> CrazyLemonsnack
<CrazyLemon> http://i.imgur.com/i6N9XJM.gif
<anny> jou
<CrazyLemon> jou jou jou - to je naš najljubši šov! :)
<napsy> dan
<breza> Dober dan, napsy
<Sky[x]> lp
<sasa84> jou anny
<sasa84> ooo LorD_DDooM1 :)
<LorD_DDooM1> sup sasa84
<sasa84> bo bo
<sasa84> naša greta je domov pršla :D
<dz0ny> greta je muca? :)
<dz0ny> je vasovala ... :)
<sasa84> je sterilizirana dz0ny :)
<sasa84> drugač je pa to naša muca ja ;)
<CrazyLemon> očitno uživa v mačji družbi čeprav je sterilizirana!
<Sky[x]> hehe
<Sky[x]> lp
<napsy> http://beta.slashdot.org/
<Pepelka> Slashdot: News for nerds, stuff that matters
<napsy> ce se kdo ni vidu
<sasa84> dz0ny, https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/19244247/2013-06-14%2017.55.39.jpg
<sasa84> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/19244247/2013-06-14%2017.57.26.jpg
<sasa84> to je naša greta :)
<CrazyLemon> ta slika is so not up to date
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, na drugih sem Å¡e jst zravn :P
<sasa84> je pa iz letošnjih češenj :D
<dz0ny> jaz vidim sam greto
<sasa84> dz0ny, a ni lepa muca :)
<sasa84> LorD_DDooM1, a je lepa moja muca? :)
<dz0ny> vaša*
<sasa84> :>
<sasa84> dz0ny, sam je hudo za slišat... npr.
<sasa84> zdobersek, si že vidu mojo muco?
<sasa84> :D
<napsy> what an awkward thing to say
<CrazyLemon> ful hudo je za slišat ej!
<CrazyLemon> :)
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 how old are you?? :D
<CrazyLemon> anny
<CrazyLemon> http://www.mimovrste.com/artikel/1850109125
<Pepelka> GSM telefon LG Nexus 4 E960, črn - mimovrste=)
<Pepelka> »LG Nexus 4 E960 vas bo navdušil s privlačnim videzom, kakovostnim zaslonom z visoko ločljivostjo, 16 GB vgrajenega pomnilnika, štirijedernim procesorjem, kakovostno 8 MP kamero, zmogljivo baterijo in še bi lahko naštevali.«
<CrazyLemon> če še nisi kupila s3 :)
<dz0ny> joj
<dz0ny> jaz danes čakam poštarja, da mi nekaj dostavi
<dz0ny> ni nč
<dz0ny> grem na mimovrste v košarico pogledat
<dz0ny> je Å¡e kr tam
<CrazyLemon> lol :)
<dz0ny> en gum preveč zgleda
<anny> muca?
<dz0ny> gumb* premal
<anny> nekdo reku muca?
<dz0ny> sašo razganja
<dz0ny> cak her words "kok sem danes radodarna"
<anny> http://www.demotivationalposters.org/facebookview.php?id=81487
<Pepelka> Facebook comments for women legs cat pussy
<dz0ny> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4pbFS3DIpw0
<Pepelka> Swim Deep - Honey - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Lyrics: She wanna move around and hold on to the dreams That she's streaming She wanna loose the frown and turn it upside down And start living Ah, ah, ah, d...«
<dz0ny> lol is it true? http://i.imgur.com/SWzs0m0.png
<CrazyLemon> lol :)
<sasa84> to vi umazano mislte... jst sm sam dve slikci pokazala...od moje muce :D
<yang> ko smo ze ravno pri zivalih
<yang> https://secure.avaaz.org/en/petition/Petition_contre_les_amulettes_danimaux_vivants_en_Chine/?fbdm
<Pepelka> STOP living animals keychain/lucky charm in China
<Pepelka> »New fashion jewelry in China, animals living under plastic containing a liquid nutrient and oxygen that allows them to live up to 2 months.This is cruel and should be condemned by the international community.«
<sasa84> ojo
<idioterna> nekdo je reku da gre v kosarico pogledat.
<idioterna> ce smo ze dirty
<napsy> dz0ny: uh moja bi te ze fajn prmazala na obraz :)
<dz0ny> a za sliko :)?
<napsy> tisto raco :)
<dz0ny> mhm :)
<Sky[x]> dej link da vidm
<napsy> Sky[x]: http://i.imgur.com/SWzs0m0.png
<sasa84> lol
<CrazyLemon> torej tvoja nima smisla za humor? :)
<napsy> heh
<napsy> dobra
 * sasa84 pihne CrazyLemon v uho
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 raje pihni kako besedo v wordpress
<CrazyLemon> in napiši to novico :)
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] snowman66: Re: blagajniški program  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40779/#p40779
<sasa84_> CrazyLemon, pospravlam sobo :P
<sasa84_> CrazyLemon, a v novico gre tud link az update na 3.10 ? :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84_ hm?
<sasa84_> CrazyLemon, iz 3.8 na 3.10
<sasa84_> (gnome=
<CrazyLemon> sasa84_ čemu kompliciraš? preprosta novica je o tem kaj je novega v ubuntu gnome 13.10.. :)
<CrazyLemon> če misliš ponujat pol podporo če karkoli gre narobe pri upgrejdu.. pol napiši ja
<sasa84_> CrazyLemon, novica lohk vsebuje sam naslov pa... ma to, kar ma itak že gnome 3.8 :P
<CrazyLemon> če ne.. ne kompliciraj :>
<sasa84_> ju ar sou kajnd end Å¡wit
<idioterna> http://pdr.udba.org/
<Pepelka> Paedophilic Offenders Registry
<CrazyLemon> sasa84_ lej kak lepo vse piše http://www.webupd8.org/2013/10/see-whats-new-in-1310-release-of.html
<Pepelka> See What`s New In The 13.10 Release Of Kubuntu, Xubuntu, Lubuntu And Ubuntu GNOME ~ Web Upd8: Ubuntu / Linux blog
<sasa84_> idioterna, nope... CrazyLemon ni not
<sasa84_> CrazyLemon, sej to "čitam"
<CrazyLemon> seveda..ker nisem v udbi :)
<sasa84_> CrazyLemon, LyingLemon
<napsy> uu nov ubuntu
<sasa84_> napsy, zkaj pa mislš d CrazyLemon zganaj tako paniko :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84_ zato ker CrazyLemon ne želi vse novice napisat sam :)
<CrazyLemon> kar se je zgodilo lani.. če se prav spomnem.. no razn kubuntu novice
<napsy> aha
<sasa84_> napsy, CrazyLemon je res bogi in trpi
<sasa84_> beri: drama queen
<CrazyLemon> sasa84_ keep going.. pa boš sama novice pisala :)
<napsy> get a room you two
<anny> http://www.siol.net/novice/tehnologija/racunalnistvo/2013/10/isohunt.aspx
<Pepelka> Lastnik IsoHunta mora ugasniti stran in plačati 110 milijonov dolarjev - Planet Siol.net
<Pepelka> »Po sedmih letih na sodišču sta ameriška filmska zveza in lastnik piratske strani IsoHunt Gary Fung dosegla dogovor. Fung mora ukiniti stran in zvezi plačati 110 milijonov dolarjev odškodnine.«
<anny> here we go...
<sasa84_> CrazyLemon, že pišem...že pišem
<sasa84_> CrazyLemon, grem zdej kuhat
<sasa84_> ti pa poglej novico
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] 4 Reasons Why You Shouldn’t Install Ubuntu Touch on Your Nexus  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/ml8GOIqtuIk/4-reasons-why-you-shouldnt-install-ubuntu-touch-1-0
<dejko72> zanima me neki.  ubuntu mi pravi, da nadgradim na ubuntu 13.10.   . ali nadgradim ali ne.  in ali bom moral potem spet gonilnik za nvidio zrihtat, da mi bo normalno delalo vse???
<dejko72> ali so kaki novejši gonilniki gor??
<dz0ny> ne so ti k zdej :)
<dz0ny> pa tudi če nadgradiš lahko v prejšno verzijo bootaš :)
<dejko72> aha se pravi ves postopek jovo na novo
<dejko72> no pa da probam
<dejko72> hmm ne morem upgadeat
<Pepelka>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Pinguy OS 13.10 Alpha Released With GNOME 3.10  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/7o4fFWmdr7s/pinguy-os-1310-alpha-released-with.html
<dz0ny> http://www.webupd8.org/2013/04/improve-power-usage-battery-life-in.html
<Pepelka> Improve Power Usage / Battery Life In Linux With TLP ~ Web Upd8: Ubuntu / Linux blog
<sasa84_> CrazyLemon, ? si pogledu?
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Have You Upgraded to Ubuntu 13.10 Yet?  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/E0a8l5wq87g/plan-upgrade-ubuntu-13-10
<CrazyLemon> sasa84_ ne Å¡e
<CrazyLemon> sasa84_  preden uploadaš slike jih zmanjšaj na resolucijo okrog 900xkarkoli
<CrazyLemon> pa tudi predoglede ni treba da so tko majhni.. 300xsmth je ok.. 150x150 je premajhno
<CrazyLemon> pa za povezavo za prenos lahk linkaš naše Povezave
<CrazyLemon> drugač pa awesome.. vidiš da znaš :)
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] sasa: Prišel novi Ubuntu GNOME 13.10  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40780/#p40780
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: why the hell
<dz0ny> sej ti jih zna worpdress
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny kaj zna wordpress
<dz0ny> zmanjšat na 900px
<CrazyLemon> 1024x*
<dz0ny> set_max_thumbnail_size(900px)
<dz0ny> zdej se v settings lahko nastavis
<CrazyLemon> to ni thumbnail.. ampak sama slika ki se odpre prek lightboxa
<dz0ny> ja
<dz0ny> zrihtano 900px max :)
<dz0ny> joj
<CrazyLemon> ja.. in se samo linka na sliko 900px? :)
<dz0ny> kje te trenirajo za birokracijo :)
<dz0ny> afkors
<dz0ny> a zmankuje prostora ?
<dz0ny> ker se lahko enforca 900px
<CrazyLemon> ne da bi vedu.. sej nima to nobene veze s prostorom
<dz0ny> delete orginal
<CrazyLemon> ampak s tem da ko odpreš da je več kot velikost zaslona ( v večini primerov)
<dz0ny> ja 90% ma več kot 1024
<dz0ny> http://piwik-ubuntusi.rhcloud.com/index.php?module=CoreHome&action=index&idSite=1&period=year&date=2013-10-11#module=UserSettings&action=index&idSite=1&period=year&date=2013-10-11
<Pepelka> Piwik › Sign in
<Pepelka> »Open Source Web Analytics«
<dz0ny> ko se zgradi bo verjetno se vec
<dz0ny> :)
<CrazyLemon> zgradi kaj?
<dz0ny> poročila
<dz0ny> malo traja :)
<dz0ny> ni google to :)
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny https://www.ubuntu.si/?p=2126&preview=true
<Pepelka>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Ubuntu 14.04 Codename Revealed: Trusty Tahr  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/CwJ_S4r6bqs/ubuntu-1404-codename-revealed-trusty.html
<dz0ny> Trusty Tahr
<dz0ny> !g Trusty Tahr
<Pepelka> Ubuntu 14.04 a.k.a. Trusty Tahr - Softpedia News http://news.softpedia.com/news/Ubuntu-14-04-a-k-a-Trusty-Tahr-392563.shtml
<dz0ny> !g rahr
<Pepelka> Zemljevid za: rahr rahr
<dz0ny> !g tahr
<Pepelka> Slike za poizvedbo tahr tahr
<dz0ny> lol
<dz0ny> nc dost spama
<sasa84_> joooj CrazyLemon ...kok ej lepa novica! :P
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] flex567: Re: Spletna stran/Java ne deluje  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40781/#p40781
* CrazyLemon changed the topic of #ubuntu-si to: http://www.ubuntu.si - Slovenska Ubuntu Linux skupnost | Pogosta vprašanja http://www.ubuntu.si/pogosta_vprasanja/ | "Ubuntu" v brskalniku - https://www.ubuntu.si/ogled/sl/ | Ne sprašuj, če lahko vprašaš - (kulturno!) vprašaj (in počakaj). |  Sodeluj pri prevajanju https://www.ubuntu.si/saucy-13.10 & http://nightmonkey.ubuntu.hu/ | Ubuntu 14.04 aka Trusty Tahr
<CrazyLemon> sasa84_ lajkanje lastne novice.. so not cool :>
<sasa84_> CrazyLemon, ego ego ego :D
<dz0ny> JOgurt
<dz0ny> http://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2013/10/the-navys-newest-warship-is-powered-by-linux/
<Pepelka> The Navy’s newest warship is powered by Linux | Ars Technica
<Pepelka> »The USS Zumwalt will be a floating data center—armed with missiles and robot guns.«
<sasa84_> wooow dz0ny
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] penzioner: Re: Prišel novi Ubuntu GNOME 13.10  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40782/#p40782
<sasa84_> CrazyLemon, a bi rad še kšno novico? :P
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Ubuntu 14.04 LTS Named ‘Trusty Tahr’  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/tKFTJIFCLGQ/ubuntu-14-04-lts-named-trusty-tahr
<CrazyLemon> sasa84_ a si radodarna danes?
<CrazyLemon> :>
<sasa84_> CrazyLemon, vesela sm, k spet vidm svojo muco :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84_ pa je tvoja muca vesela tebe?
<sasa84_> povej...a bi Å¡e kej :)
<sasa84_> moja muca se je dns skoz cartala
<sasa84_> skoz sve se čohale
<CrazyLemon> sasa84_ seveda.. lubuntu pa xubuntu sta Å¡e tu.. lahk pa tudi kubuntu
<CrazyLemon> ampak shrani kot osnutek da se jutri objavi
<sasa84_> kubuntu ma drejc von stayer
<CrazyLemon> vprašanje je če bo napisal
<sasa84_> bom lubija pa xubija
<sasa84_> ne če bo... MORE!
<sasa84_> :>
<sasa84_> lubuntu pa xubuntu bom kr skup
<CrazyLemon> ne no
<sasa84_> a bi rad svojo novico vsak dan? :P
<CrazyLemon> jp :)
<sasa84_> haha :D
<CrazyLemon> enako sem naredu lani :)
<sasa84_> no CrazyLemon ...nej ti bo ;)
<CrazyLemon> sasa84_ <3
<sasa84_> aj nou...aj nou
<sasa84_> CrazyLemon, to zto, k si priden z manualom
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] andrejZ: Re: Prišel novi Ubuntu GNOME 13.10  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40783/#p40783
<dejko72> apgrejdu na ubuntu 13.10.   pa sem mal zmeden. zdej mam tam kjer se boota 2 linuxa in en win7 za bootat. prvi ubuntu ne boota, pravi da ima težave z video drivejem, drugi pa dela normalno kot prej, le da piše, da je ubuntu 13.10.
<idioterna> pomoje je to ok
<dejko72> se pravi pač prvega ne uporabljam
<dz0ny> jp ok je
<dz0ny> sam kernel star uporabljaš
<dz0ny> ni nč narobe
<CrazyLemon> dpkg -l linux-image* |grep ii         pa dej na pastebin
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: ja star kernel ma no
<dz0ny> ti maš pa novega
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny vem no.. a ga veš na pamet kateri je ffs
<dz0ny> ja :)
<CrazyLemon> ne rabi ga torej ga lahk zbriše ali ne ?
<dz0ny> je prej povedal
<dz0ny> ne ne sem ga
<dz0ny> kr mu edni dela
<dz0ny> 3.11 mo ne dela
<dz0ny> mu...
<dz0ny> dejko72: pozeni sudo dkms status
<dz0ny> pa prilepi izpis na paste.sh
<dejko72> sam mal
<CrazyLemon> sasa84_  meet ubuntu.si/povezave/
<CrazyLemon> :D
<sasa84_> a?
<CrazyLemon> drugač pa razturaš danes.. očitno bi greta mogla večkrat it od doma :P
<sasa84_> lol :)
<CrazyLemon> sasa84_ lubuntuje pa ubuntu gnome pa xubuntu karkoli že
<dejko72> nvidia-319, 319.49, 3.8.0-31-generic, x86_64: installed
<CrazyLemon> najdeš na ubuntu.si/povezave/
<CrazyLemon> tko da lahk linkaš kr na našo stran
<sasa84_> aja...d bi kr naše
<sasa84_> vela! ;)
<CrazyLemon> ne na xy :)
<sasa84_> ubuntu.com pa ni xy :P
<CrazyLemon> tako ja :9
<CrazyLemon> itak da je :p
<sasa84_> :D
<CrazyLemon> sasa84_ lubuntu ti bom js popravu
<CrazyLemon> xubuntu pa ti dej
<sasa84_> Å¡tima ;)
<sasa84_> lubuntu sm končala
<sasa84_> upam, d bo ok
<sasa84_> zdej Å¡e xubuntu
<sasa84_> mogoče ga končam dons...al pa jutr
<sasa84_> pol pred deveto bom Å¡la mal pred tv :)
<sasa84_> ampak za jutr maš novičko ;)
<CrazyLemon> sasa84_ vidim ja..sm vrgu uč na lubuntu
<sasa84_> sm ti mal polepšala večer a ne CrazyLemon :>
<CrazyLemon> sasa84_ ne sam mal! alot!
<CrazyLemon> :)
<sasa84_> <3
<zdobersek> WELOVEYOUBACK
<dejko72> nvidia-319, 319.49, 3.8.0-31-generic, x86_64: installed
<sasa84_> zdobersek, :*
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny ^
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, leti na grafično al lupčka? :P
<dz0ny> dejko72_: ping
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 karkol mu paše :>
<dz0ny> dejko72_: tole si preberi http://askubuntu.com/questions/53364/command-to-rebuild-all-dkms-modules-for-all-installed-kernels
<Pepelka> Command to rebuild all DKMS modules for all installed kernels? - Ask Ubuntu
<dejko72> ok
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, kaj je greeer?
<dz0ny> to ko izbereš uporabnika pa geslo
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 tko se oglaša ptič ?
<dz0ny> prijava
<CrazyLemon> griiir..griiir
<CrazyLemon> mogoče golob ?
<sasa84> aha...pol prijavni zaslon neke vrste...
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, si ti ena grlica :D
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 ti pa ne znaš tipkat.. greeter je :D
<sasa84> updated LightDM greeer
 * sasa84 pogleda CrazyLemon 
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 prijavi bug
<CrazyLemon> aja..novica je
<CrazyLemon> typo je no
<sasa84> :P
<sasa84> ok
<sasa84> k vidm,d tud drugi majo greeer
<dz0ny> zihr da maš samo sive lase?
<sasa84> pol so vsi to pastal :)
<CrazyLemon> nimam samo.. tudi rjave lase imam
<sasa84> CrazyLemon ma rjave laske?
<sasa84> sm misnla, da mač črne
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 i guess
<sasa84> maš*
<dz0ny> sasa84: to je zato da se prepisovanje testira
<idioterna> crnih pa ze nima
<sasa84> lol dz0ny :)
<idioterna> sej ni cigan!
<CrazyLemon> mogoče tudi :D
<sasa84> oo lordi ;)
 * sasa84 bbl
<LorD_DDooM> 'sup sasa84
<LorD_DDooM> Kaj bo dobrega
<dejko72> dz0ny sm prebral, pa se mi  zelo malo sanja o čem je tu stvar. se pravi uporabim tisto komando in je to to
<dejko72> a tole ?    ls /var/lib/initramfs-tools | sudo xargs -n1 /usr/lib/dkms/dkms_autoinstaller start
<dz0ny> sem v win
<dz0ny> vse neki Å¡teka
<dz0ny> mhm
<dz0ny> tole moraš
<zdobersek> he's in win
<zdobersek> boo
<dz0ny> ko boš potem pognal sudo dkms status
<zdobersek> !g tahr
<Pepelka> Slike za poizvedbo tahr tahr
<dz0ny> ti mura pisat tudi za kernel 3.11 installed
<zdobersek> nice
<dz0ny> mora*
<dz0ny> tahr ni v nici
<dejko72> dz0ny   tole je napisal  Reversed (or previously applied) patch detected!  Assume -R? [n]
<zdobersek> dz0ny: huh?
<dz0ny> y napiš
<dejko72> aha   hunk1 failed.....hunk2 failed   itd
<dejko72> 13 out of 15 hunks FAILED -- saving rejects to file nv-procfs.c.rej (bad exit status: 1)
<dejko72> Error! Application of patch buildfix_kernel_3.10.patch failed. Check /var/lib/dkms/nvidia-319/319.49/build/ for more information.
<dejko72> sej ne vem  a je to u redu?
<zdobersek> !y tahr
<CrazyLemon> !wtf
<dz0ny> http://pic.armedcats.net/r/rh/rhubarb/2013/10/01/1357351931579006.jpg
<idioterna> dons so pa res same muce na sporedu.
<Sky[x]> haha
<zdobersek> not that classy
<yang> na radio slo 1 oddaja o slovencih v zamejstvu
<CrazyLemon> a so omenili borisa pahorja?
<zdobersek> mogoce tudi boruta?
<CrazyLemon> to je radio..borut se omeni samo na tvju, kjer lahko pozira z jadranko
<dz0ny> lol sem Å¡el v cmd pa napisal ssh shramba
<CrazyLemon> it failed ane :/
<dz0ny> miserably
<CrazyLemon> mogoče bi delal v powershellu!
<dz0ny> naah nikjer
<dz0ny> putty
<dz0ny> sam to zna
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] penzioner: Re: Prestavitev sistema na drugi disk  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40784/#p40784
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, torrenti za xubuntu ne delajo?
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 impossible
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 dela dela
<sasa84> na naši strani
<sasa84> klikam na ikonco pa nč
<CrazyLemon> aja torrenti
<CrazyLemon> ne ti očitno niso linkani
<sasa84> boš zdej naredu?
<zdobersek> ssh spajza
<zdobersek> poj pa v spajzi
<zdobersek> cat potica | nc -l -p
<idioterna> yang: slovenci v zamejstvu niso nobeni slovenci
<idioterna> ce bi bli slovenci bi tle bli
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 dela dela
<zdobersek> 'ere we go, get the popcorn
<CrazyLemon> :p
<sasa84> res je...hvala CrazyLemon
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 ne! hvala tebi!
<CrazyLemon> :>
<sasa84> a si opazu kok sva dns prjazna en do druzga? :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 niti ne :>
<sasa84> je že kr mal friki :>
<dz0ny> love in the air
<yang> idioterna: provokacija spet ?
<yang> idioterna: to je lahko sicer tvoje mnenje
<yang> idioterna: vedno vec bo "slovencev" v zamejstvu
<yang> trend narasca
<yang> recimo, enegq so intervjuval, ki zivi ze 12 let v ameriki, ponavadi vsi dobijo naglas, ta je pa govoril kot da je iz ljubljane. porocen s slovenko in ima 5 otrok s slovenskimi imeni
<yang> tko da ce za takega reces da ni slovenec, potem cudno razmisljas
<yang> sem pa poznal enega vrstnika, ki je ze srednjo solo delal v tujini in ze takrat dobil cisto angleski naglas, zdaj pa ko ze 10 let v ZDA zivi, pa verjetno govori ze tako kot Moni Kovacic
<zdobersek> !g moni kovacic
<Pepelka> Slike za poizvedbo moni kovacic moni kovacic
<zdobersek> ma dej no
<CrazyLemon> pof... launchpad.. 10 nizov sm prevajal ~40min in mi zdaj pravi da ima težave... i don't care!
<idioterna> yang: valda je provokacija
<yang> na, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ljHr0A8gNlY
<Pepelka> Moni Kovačič - Nasmeh Poletnih Dni - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Moni Kovačič - Nasmeh Poletnih Dni http://allmusic-vids.blogspot.com/«
<idioterna> ne morm, delam
<yang> skoda, nobenega njenega intervjuja nisem nasel
<yang> very simpaticna
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, xubuntu novica napisana
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 very dobro!
<sasa84> moni kovačič... znano mi je, sam ne vem kam jo dat
<sasa84> uuu, a ta star komad je od nje yang ?
<yang> ja
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny a si kaj delal na wordpress nastavitvah?
<yang> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zq0SJbewCKA&feature=player_detailpage kle je v pomlajeni verziji iz 1982
<Pepelka> MONI KOVAČIĆ - Samo simpatija - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Isječak iz emisije "Sve bilo je muzika", TV Zagreb 1982.«
<zdobersek> https://twitter.com/bsuto/status/172070369035956224 PEW PEW
<Pepelka> Twitter / bsuto: The "http://" at the beginning ...
<Pepelka> »Instantly connect to what's most important to you. Follow your friends, experts, favorite celebrities, and breaking news.«
<sasa84> yang, to je zame najboljša slov. pesem http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ofDHLbirPkE
<Pepelka> Berta Ambrož - Brez besed - YouTube
<sasa84> nočkooo
#ubuntu-si 2013-10-19
<sasa84> jutro
<breza> Dobro jutro tudi tebi, sasa84
<sasa84> botsnack
<breza> That's very nice of you!
<sasa84> oj lynxlynxlynx
<lynxlynxlynx> jutro
<breza> Dobro jutro, lynxlynxlynx
<CrazyLemon> zanimivo..RN so nas linkale za ubuntu DL
<Sky[x]> a re nice hhehe
<CrazyLemon> mhm.. očitno sem jim prihranil delo :)
<Sky[x]> hehe
<Sky[x]> jp
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] gregor3000: Re: blagajniški program  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40785/#p40785
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] gregor3000: Re: Prestavitev sistema na drugi disk  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40786/#p40786
<dz0ny> 18+ ur že nameščam en win sistem
<dz0ny> svašta
<Sky[x]> ojoj
<Sky[x]>  kva pa jebe?
<dz0ny> vsak drugi boot se sesuje win
<dz0ny> 2x sem že inštaliral
<dz0ny> kakor dam gonilnike za hw
<dz0ny> je konec
<dz0ny> pa sem dal orginal in psoodobljene
<dz0ny> pol sem dal Å¡e ubuntu gor
<dz0ny> works :)
<dz0ny> pa benchmark je čez noč laufal
<dz0ny> pa je blo vse ok
<Sky[x]> jeba
<Sky[x]> 8.1 win dobijo BSOD pro zadni verziji virtual boca :D
<Sky[x]> boxa
<Sky[x]> pri*
<dz0ny> moraš vt-x izključit
<dz0ny> osx ma podoben problem
<dz0ny> če dva vmja laufata
<dz0ny> ob z vtx
<Sky[x]> nisem se mel tega problema
<Sky[x]> pa ze lep cas lavfam 2 vmja z vtx
<dz0ny> hm gand ni delalo
<dz0ny> smo to potem pogruntal
<dz0ny> je pa verjetno kaj vezano na cpu
<Sky[x]> aha
<Sky[x]> a gand ma novga al pa sekr istiga ?
<dz0ny> ista k prej
<Sky[x]> tale mom je 2011 early
<Sky[x]> moj*
<dz0ny> ne vem kaj točno ma
<Sky[x]> aha
<Sky[x]> kaj sem nasel ppod vsiljeno posto hehe
<Sky[x]> Obveščamo te, da bomo 21. 10. 2013 ugasnili spletno stran ff.24ur.com
<dz0ny> yay bsod po posodobitvi
<dz0ny> zdej vse posobitve odstranjuje
<dz0ny> win v koš
<dz0ny> ozrima v tretje gre rado
<dz0ny> oziroma
<Sky[x]> hehe
<Sky[x]> dz0ny: kva mas to kasn server al kva al prenosnik ?
<dz0ny> prenosnik
<Sky[x]> a pa vsaj ves kateri driverji so krivi ?
<dz0ny> jp posodobitve za cpu (microcode)
<idioterna> pijani driverji
<dz0ny> pa nvidia
<dz0ny> moram tiste kso bli z prenosnikom
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] perro: Kako namestiti windowse poleg Minta?  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40787/#p40787
<sasa84> juhuuuu
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Re: Kako namestiti windowse poleg Minta?  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40788/#p40788
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] perro: Re: Kako namestiti windowse poleg Minta?  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40789/#p40789
<sasa84> kok je naš CrazyLemon prjazn :)
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, boš ti objavu novico al jo jst?
<sasa84> (za lubuntu)
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 kot želiš.. če jo objaviš jo objavi tudi na FB ter G+
<CrazyLemon> pri fb pa glej kako js objavim
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, vprašam tebe,k si šefe :P
<CrazyLemon> če ne boš imela dvojne linke na twitterju
<CrazyLemon> etc
<sasa84> lubuntu al xubuntu? :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 xubuntu Å¡e nisem pogledal.. i think
<sasa84> bom lubuntu
<CrazyLemon> amm
<CrazyLemon> xubuntu sem prečkiral
<CrazyLemon> tko da lahk kergakoli
<CrazyLemon> nč.. lp :)
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] sasa: Lubuntu 13.10  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40790/#p40790
<CrazyLemon> you go girl
<sasa84> a je vse kul CrazyLemon ? :>
<yang> tole podjetje lahko pohvalim/priporocim http://www.eko-iniciativa.si/objekti-eko-iniciative
<Pepelka> OBJEKTI EKO INICIATIVE | EKO iniciativa
<yang> je treba bit malo bolj EKO
<yang> ceprav malo vec stane
<idioterna> hehe
<idioterna> skoda k tko pogosto nima nobene zveze z eko
<idioterna> za ta primer ne vem sicer
<idioterna> ampak vecina pojma nima
<yang> ja kle delajo produkte iz okolju prijaznih surovin
<yang> pa se slovenska firma je
<lynxlynxlynx> a si ziher, da so še živi? april 12
<yang> ja sem vidu zadnjic v eni firmi so mel njihovv papir
<lynxlynxlynx> ah
<yang> mogoce nimajo vec webmasterja
<yang> drugace pa se obstjajao
<yang> lep dan je, sploh nevem kaj se delam noter
<lynxlynxlynx> :)
<dz0ny> eh ja
<dz0ny> 12:24 UTCG itHub.com is currently unavailable for emergency maintenance.
<dz0ny> 12:07 UTC Major service outage.
<Sky[x]> auch
<Sky[x]> tale github ma pa zadnje case kar velik problemov zgleda
<dz0ny> ene pobrisal vse repote
<dz0ny> :>
<Sky[x]> hehe
<dz0ny> eve ze dela :)
<dz0ny> evo*
<napsy_> Sky[x]: ping
<Sky[x]> pong :)
<napsy_> git log origin/master..HEAD
<Sky[x]> sem ravno prej probov brez HEAD pa mi neke perl errorje javla xD
<napsy_> hum
<Sky[x]> ceprov tole pa dela :)
<napsy_> hah :)
<napsy_> aja
<dz0ny> git config --global alias.lg "log --color --graph --pretty=format:'%Cred%h%Creset -%C(yellow)%d%Creset %s %Cgreen(%cr) %C(bold blue)<%an>%Creset' --abbrev-commit"
<dz0ny> :>
<napsy_> git pretty
<napsy_> poznam
<napsy_> nic grem pod tus
<Sky[x]> za vsak slucaj mam se sourcetree program :D
<Sky[x]> sam bi se rad na terminal navadu :)
<napsy_> Sky[x]: se slisva pol
<Sky[x]> ok
<Sky[x]> napsy_ me bo v lunapark pelov :D
<napsy_> :)
<sasa84> lol
<sasa84> napsy, kaj pa jst? :>
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Mark Shuttleworth Brands Mir Opponents “The Open Source Tea Party”  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/yfI13wzQBqA/mark-shuttleworth-brands-mir-opponents-open-source-tea-party
<pitko> dan
<breza> Živjo, pitko
<sasa84> oooo pitko
<sasa84> a si doma pr mamici? nesu oprat pa se mal najest? :D
<pitko> prevsem
<pitko> spočit
<pitko> naspat
<sasa84> haha :>
<sasa84> bogi pitko
<sasa84> no, le glej d boš šolo naredu :P
<sasa84> da ne boš tko...skor 30, še zmer doma, brez šihta pa še kr študiru
<sasa84> <--
<sasa84> :>
<pitko> :D
<pitko> nebom
<sasa84> pridn ;)
<pitko> :D
<pitko> upajmo ne
 * sasa84 tudi
<dz0ny> upanje umre zadnje
<idioterna> hm
<idioterna> js sicer nism doma
<idioterna> pa sihte mam tut ene tri
<sasa84> več kt 30...
<idioterna> pa studiram tut se zmer
<idioterna> pa nobene resne sole nimam
<idioterna> studiram sicer ne formalno
<sasa84> :>
<sasa84> jst formalno in neformalno :P
<pitko> kaj nimaš sej si fizik!
<sasa84> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QmFYHmGkfxw
<Pepelka> Monty Python - A Tax on Thingy - YouTube
<Pepelka> »How bad are your taxes? Not as bad as what those guys have in mind. Video courtesy of the Accountancy + Business Advice Centre, your accountants in Hawkes Ba...«
<dz0ny> http://myscienceacademy.org/2012/08/19/world-renown-heart-surgeon-speaks-out-on-what-really-causes-heart-disease/
<Pepelka> World Renowned Heart Surgeon Speaks Out On What Really Causes Heart Disease | MyScienceAcademy
<Pepelka> »We physicians with all our training, knowledge and authority often acquire a rather large ego that tends to make it difficult to admit we are wrong. So, here it is. I freely admit to being wrong.. As a heart surgeon with 25 years experience, having performed over 5,000 open-heart surgeries,today ...«
<LorD_DDooM> ccc combo breaker CrazyLemon :P
<CrazyLemon> LorD_DDooM ohoho.. 22km.. you go girl :p
<CrazyLemon> ok..vsaj avg. speed je kul :p
<LorD_DDooM> lagano sportski TM
<CrazyLemon> tudi js sm mel lagano sportski razn enga zaj... hriba
<CrazyLemon> avg. 11%
<LorD_DDooM> vidim, 1500m klančka
<CrazyLemon> ~2.5k
<LorD_DDooM> Tista kucelnja nakonc e Å¡tejeta :P
<LorD_DDooM> ne*
<CrazyLemon> še dobro da je po prvem klančku malček premora.. pol je drugi
<zdobersek> http://www.theverge.com/2013/10/19/4855076/the-law-of-urination-mammals-take-21-seconds-to-pee fyi
<Pepelka> The Law of Urination: mammals take 21 seconds to pee | The Verge
<Pepelka> »Researchers at the Georgia Institute of Technology have discovered a new golden rule: every mammal takes about 21 seconds to urinate. Patricia Yang and her co-authors dubbed it the "Law of...«
<yang> http://images.4chan.org/g/src/1382155209636.jpg
<idioterna> mirrored (NSFW): http://bou.si/4c/1382155209636.jpg
<lynxlynxlynx> a mislita, da se da v manj kot mesecu namestit=
<yang> ce si minesweeper certified consultant morda
<dz0ny> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6EjJX28S7cY
<Pepelka> Kollektivet: Perverted Lifelessons - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Se Kollektivet hver fredag kl. 16:55 på TV 2! Programmet ser du også gratis på TV 2 SUMO: http://webtv.tv2.no/webtv/sumo/?treeId=3457 TV2: http://www.tv2.no/...«
<dz0ny> to bom prov enmu prilimov k vedno objavlja life lessons
<zdobersek> he had me at atheism
<yang> priporocam ogled filma "Blue Jasmin"
<dz0ny> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bkjmzEEQUlE
<Pepelka> Louis CK: Of Course But Maybe - Oh My God (HD) - YouTube
<Pepelka> »One of my favorite bits from one of my favorite comedians newest specials. This footage is from the HBO Oh My God Comedy Special by Louis CK I did not create...«
<zdobersek> '... is to kill your penis many times.'
<zdobersek> aha, prvi line tega nauka je 'To live in fear of a vagina'
<dz0ny> cmon ne smeš vseh funny delov povedat
<dz0ny> http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1211956/
<Pepelka> Nacrt za pobeg (2013) - IMDb
<Pepelka> »Directed by Mikael Håfström. With Sylvester Stallone, Arnold Schwarzenegger, 50 Cent, Vincent D'Onofrio. When a structural-security authority finds himself set up and incarcerated in the world's most secret and secure prison, he has to use his skills to escape with help from the inside.«
<dz0ny> ^^ ze kdo pogledal :> ?
<zdobersek> aha, ma cel cajt boner
<CrazyLemon> hell no
<pitko> Kernel driver not installed (rc=-1908) virtualbox kva je narobe :D?
<pitko> uff vem kaj je nwm :)
<zdobersek> ELI5: nwm!?
<pitko> problem je k sm hotu virualizerat 64 bitne windwose v 32 bitnem ubuntuju
<pitko> mislm da se to pa neda :D?
<dz0ny> pitko: wrong
<pitko> ?!
<pitko> :D
<dz0ny> ce ti cpu podpira se mu jebe kaj maš ti spodaj
<pitko> ali pač
<pitko> kaj pa je?
<dz0ny> jah sej ti piše
<dz0ny> nimaš modula za virtualbox
<dz0ny> dkms status
<dz0ny> ti bo to potrdil
<pitko> mhm
<pitko> :D
<pitko> neki sm inštaleru pa ni glih pomagalu
<dz0ny> moraš za pravo verzijo
<pitko> nasnel sm čez softwarecenter
<dz0ny> no in kaj pravi dkms status
<pitko> aja čaki :D
 * dz0ny beware> grumpy zelo danes
<zdobersek> a so te v doti prejebal?
<zdobersek> rusi spet?
<pitko> https://paste.sh/uFS0Wbn-#C-W_lSC-hKw0u-Ws2329ZBtP
<dz0ny> zdobersek: 3x sem nameščal win
<zdobersek> .plosk
<breza> Chapeau! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TAryFIuRxmQ
<dz0ny> vsakič po upgrade dobil bsod
<zdobersek> 8.1?
<pitko> to pa pol nek popup nardi https://paste.sh/uFS0Wbn-#C-W_lSC-hKw0u-Ws2329ZBtP
<dz0ny> zdobersek: sedem
<dz0ny> pitko: znaš brat ?
<dz0ny> kaj ti piše
<dz0ny> run with root that command
<dz0ny> torej
<dz0ny> $ sudo /etc/init.d/vboxdrv setup
<pitko> sej sm
<dz0ny> pa če maš 3.11 ne bo delalo to kar je v sw centru
<pitko> sudo: /etc/init.d/vboxdrv: command not found
<dz0ny> no vrž veb to kar je v sw centru
<dz0ny> pa prenesi z prave strani
<pitko> bom!
<pitko> sej to sm nameravu
<pitko> nevem zakaj ne posodabljajo sw
<pitko> rabm virtualizerat windwose -.-
<pitko> ker mamo ritarderan faks
<pitko>  WinIDEA je sam za windwose -.-
<dz0ny> boš že prežiel
<pitko> si kdo kej beli glavo z latexsom :D ?
<dz0ny> only fools and horses
<pitko> haha :D
<pitko> kako pa diplono napisat al pa če moraš poročilo za domačp
<pitko> domaćo nardi v njem*?
<pitko> pač ne nardiš :D?
<yang> kaj ti pomga faks, ce pa ni sluzb
<idioterna> tok bi enga v rt nasuvu
<idioterna> kje ni sluzb?
<yang> na piratskem kanalu sploh nihce ni nic napisal ze en mesec
<idioterna> dela je vec k je ljudi k bi ga loh opravlal
<yang> ne vem kako bodo tejle kandidiral na voolitvah
<idioterna> zakaj bi pa kandidiral
<idioterna> sej niso se nc pametnga rekl nikol
<yang> ja ker so stranka
<yang> ocitno majo politicne ambicije
<yang> samo mislim da je program glede interneta preozko zastavljen za vodenje celotne drzave....mislim njihov program ne vsebuje nicesar drugega...
<yang> ce bi imeli sirse zastavljen program bi morda jih se kdo volil
<yang> recimo lahko bi se osredotocili na mlade in pac njih malo bolj promoviralli
<yang> vsaka stranka pa poleg drugega programa verjetno zna obravnavati tudi tematiko internetnih tehnologij, ce bi bila potreba po tem
<idioterna> bl zaendrek ambicije majo
<yang> resda najverjetneje nebi dobili vec od enega stolcka v najboljsem primeru v parlamentu, tko da bi lahko opozarjal zgolj na internetno problematiko
<idioterna> ce nic ne naredis te nihce ne more volit
<pitko> kaj mene vb zajbava dons!?
<pitko> https://paste.sh/Woxpntcc#Au7e2_XG2HRsBdn-cV1Mth79
<pitko> -..-
<dz0ny> jp
<yang> kdaj pa sploh so volitve ?
<dz0ny> apt-get purge
<dz0ny> uno verzijo
<dz0ny> pol pa to namesti
<pitko> purge kaj to sploh nardi?
<pitko> sm
<yang> idioterna: a ti sploh hodis na volitve
<pitko> dz0ny hvala!
<yang> http://m.delo.si/clanek/213162
<Pepelka> Cilj slovenskih piratov: evropske volitve 2014
<Pepelka> »Ljubljana – Malokdo se je ...«
<lynxlynxlynx> LorD_DDooM: ti pa maš potrpljenja
<idioterna> yang: yup
<LorD_DDooM> ? :)
<idioterna> yang: volim najmanjse zlo.
<sasa84> dan
<breza> Hej sasa84, lepo te je videti!
<yang> ja tisti na zalost dobijo pod 1%
<sasa84> botsnack
<breza> Thank you very much.
<lynxlynxlynx> sem slučajno videl ubuntu temo na mn3njalniku
<LorD_DDooM> hehe :)
<pitko> https://paste.sh/Woxpntcc#Au7e2_XG2HRsBdn-cV1Mth79
<pitko> isto
<pitko> sam zdej to napiše
<idioterna> yang: ne, "moji" ponavad kr zmagajo
<yang> aja pol si eden od pozitivnih
<idioterna> ne
<pitko> k dam sudo /etc/init.d/vboxdrv setup'
<yang> jankovicev clovk
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] penzioner: Re: Prestavitev sistema na drugi disk  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40791/#p40791
<idioterna> nism
<yang> ja tej so zmagal
<yang> al si kere druge mislu
<idioterna> nazdne ja
<idioterna> ponavad pa ne.
<lynxlynxlynx> našim piratom manjka en karizmatik
<lynxlynxlynx> nekoga boš vedno rabil potunkat in tiščat pred kamere
<idioterna> predvsem jim manjka nekdo k bi vedu kaj govori
<yang> lynxlynxlynx: nevem jaz sploh nisem videl nobenega intervjuja z njimi, a majo sploh kakega leaderja
<lynxlynxlynx> ampak tudi organizacijsko Å¡e niso dovolj zreli napram Å¡vedskim in ostalim kolegom
<idioterna> do zdaj se nisem videl niti enega koherentnega sestavka
<lynxlynxlynx> jaz sem že, ampak so premalo konkretni
<idioterna> za kaj so se pa zavzemal v sestavku?
<lynxlynxlynx> še tisti slovenski kralj&kraljica imata več šans
<lynxlynxlynx> prosojnost
<idioterna> razn world peace pa end of poverty and suffering for all mankind
<yang> lahk bi nardil ubuntu stranko, saj je ze vec kot 200 uporabnikov
<yang> mogoce bi mel boljsi program
<idioterna> ubuntu ni free.
<yang> pa to nima veze
<yang> folk se itak ne spozna
<idioterna> pa zihr bi se kdo nasu k bi "nasprotoval GSO" pa take reci
<idioterna> v taki stranki jaz potem nimam kaj pocet
<yang> zakaj bi sploh sel v stranko, sej pokrast itak ne mores vec nc, k nc vec ni
<yang> druge ambicije politicne so pa nerealne
<yang> al si mislu dejansko spreminjat svet
<yang> skoda vseeno zaradi piratov, da nimajo nekega konkretnega programa v tem se strinjam s tabo
<yang> lynxlynxlynx: ja kraljico vcasih vidim, k je moja soseda, kralja pa bolj malo
<yang> pa princa tudi
<yang> ;)
<yang> princ je lustkan fant
<yang> zgovoren
<lynxlynxlynx> heh
<yang> ;)
<pitko> Please install the linux-headers-3.8.0-30-generic package, or use the --kernelsourcedir option to tell DKMS where it's located kva naj nardim k porbam inštalerat ta paket mi napiše da je že nameščen
<yang> dpkg -l |grep linux-headers-3.8 (kaksen status ima paket) ?
<pitko> nč ne napiše
<pitko> -.-
<pitko> :D
<pitko> pol ni nameščen?
<yang> ne
<yang> ni namescen
<CrazyLemon> yang imaš malo katarino na pop tv
<yang> probaj "aptitude install linux-headers-3.8.0-30-generic
<yang> nimam TVja
<pitko>  sudo apt-get install linux-headers-3.8.0-30 k dam to mi napiše da je
<yang> pol si kej brejkal ubuntu
<pitko> nism
<yang> ce ti napise da je neobstojeci paket instaliran
<pitko> sam posodobu sm ga na 13.10
<idioterna> yang: ja, jaz sem dejansko mislu spreminjat svet
<idioterna> dvakrat sem ga ze spremenu, tko da js ne vidm razloga da ne bi se naprej
<yang> kaj pa ti aptitude napise, enako ?
<yang> idioterna: hehe, no javi se za govorca pri piratih :)
<idioterna> ne, ker z vecino njih ne delim prakticno nobenega prepricanja
<CrazyLemon> idioterna bo vodil komuniste
<idioterna> tako je
<CrazyLemon> zrinu bo dol stanovnika in bo on novi vodja
<yang> ja laho gres v italijo kandidirat za poslanca tam majo komunisitcno ligo
<pitko> aptitude nimam nameščen
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: sej ga ni vec
<idioterna> sam se brke mi zrastejo pa v peroksid jih namocm
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny kje pa je?
<pitko> ga nameščam
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: odstopil je zaradi zdravja
<idioterna> yang: ne strinjam se s komunisti
<yang> pitko: apt-get update  , apt-get install aptitude
<pitko> yang nasnemava !
<pitko> sej sm
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny eh.. to je tko kot je kučan "odstopil" :D
<CrazyLemon> oziroma "ni več politično aktiven"
<dz0ny> to pr nas pomen samo da se ne slika tolk rad :>
<pitko> https://paste.sh/CJZVZJXA#HhPUNcakeMmUM7LTJflYPFwv -.-
<pitko> to piše skos
<dz0ny> ce si pa odstavljen "presednik", pa to pomen da na vprašanja ne odgovarjaš
<idioterna> stanovnik bo su kmal po gobe pomoje
<dz0ny> cat /var/log/vbox-install.log | paste.sh
<idioterna> k je res ze ful star
<pitko> sudo dpkg -l |grep linux-headers-3.8 to nardim mi nč ne napiše -.-
<yang> ma sej men je bil stanpovnik faca
<pitko> lol kaj je zdej to
<CrazyLemon> zadnjič sm slišal da se je neki odpovedal pokojnini
<yang> pitko: *smack* morda ta paket sploh ne obstaja vec
<yang> pitko: preveri z "apt-cache search linux-headers-3.8"
<CrazyLemon> obstaja..js ga imam
<dz0ny> hm jaz sem danes videl kako so bogi ljudje k ne slišjo
<pitko> ja pa virtual box
<pitko> jebe skos!?!
<dz0ny> pitko: nč ne jebe sam ti ne znaš
<dz0ny> nauč se
<pitko> kaj?
<pitko> :D
<CrazyLemon> brat
<pitko> to mi ni nikol delu
<dz0ny> al boš reku ta mata me skos jebe
<pitko> sudo /etc/init.d/vboxdrv setup vrne napko
<pitko> pokušam inštalera paket
<pitko> ki
<dz0ny> je bela cesta
<pitko> naj bi bil nasnet
<dz0ny> a vidš kaj ti piše
<yang> Linux trisquel 3.11.5-gnu
<dz0ny>   (Look at /var/log/vbox-install.log to find out what went wrong)
<pitko> :D
<dz0ny> LOOK AT
<dz0ny> mogoče to misli zaslon
<dz0ny> razen če ti to miško gledaš
<pitko> https://paste.sh/CJZVZJXA#HhPUNcakeMmUM7LTJflYPFwv
<dz0ny> sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<dz0ny> pa v bash to
<pitko> https://paste.sh/CJZVZJXA#HhPUNcakeMmUM7LTJflYPFwv
<pitko> to napiše
<dz0ny> .apt linux-headers-3.8.0-30-generic
<breza> linux-headers-3.8.0-30-generic
<dz0ny> hm apt-get požen
<dz0ny> ker v repotu so
<dz0ny> al pa sam linux-headers-generic
<dz0ny> uporabi
<dz0ny> apt-get update sem mislil
<pitko> po update Å¡e enkrat probam unu od vb ksa?
<pitko> sudo apt-get install virtualbox-dkms tole sm dal
<dz0ny> ne ne ne
<dz0ny> kaj to pacaš
<pitko> sm prekin
<pitko> :D
<dz0ny> virtualbox-dkms je od ose
<dz0ny> foss verzije
<dz0ny> to ma yang rad
<pitko> bom zbrisu vb pa Å¡e enrkat nasnel :D
<dz0ny> manjkajo ti headerji jedra
<dz0ny> ne
<dz0ny> sudo apt-get install linux-headers-generic
<dz0ny> pol pa reinstall
<dz0ny> kaj je že una "če prvič ne gre, probi še drugič"
<pitko> install prav da je vse ql
<pitko> nč na novo
<dz0ny> mogoče bo pa šlo z glavo skoz zid
<pitko> pol dam :D reinstall linux-headers-generic ?
<dz0ny> .apt linux-headers-3.8.0-generic
<dz0ny> ne
<dz0ny> namesti http://packages.ubuntu.com/raring/amd64/linux-headers-3.8.0-30-generic/download
<Pepelka> Ubuntu – Package Download Selection -- linux-headers-3.8.0-30-generic_3.8.0-30.44_amd64.deb
<dz0ny> aja 32 bit si ne ?
<pitko> ja
<dz0ny> http://packages.ubuntu.com/raring/i386/linux-headers-3.8.0-30-generic/download
<Pepelka> Ubuntu – Package Download Selection -- linux-headers-3.8.0-30-generic_3.8.0-30.44_i386.deb
<dz0ny> tole namesti pa reinstall vboxa
<dz0ny> ker cpu pa maš?
<dz0ny> a ti podpira 64bitpv?
<dz0ny> bitov pa vtx
<pitko> ja
<pitko> inštalera
<pitko> hederje
<pitko> da vidmo zdej
<pitko> je nasnel
<zdobersek> head her? I only met her.
<sasa84> ooo zdobersek :)
 * sasa84 pocrklja zdobersek 
<sasa84> a bi eno dobro roladico s kislo smetano?
<CrazyLemon> !g burtsnart
<Pepelka> Bürstner – unlimited sense of comfort and well-being - Bürstner http://www.buerstner.com/
<CrazyLemon> !g burtsnart dictionary
<Pepelka> Urban Dictionary: bürstner http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=b%C3%BCrstner
<CrazyLemon> f y
<dz0ny> A to pomen?
<CrazyLemon> burp sneeze fart
<CrazyLemon> burpsnart even
<sasa84> lol
<pitko> KONČNO!
<sasa84> a to je kšno novo ime za muško? :P
<pitko> hvala dz0ny za vstrajnost!
<pitko> :D
<sasa84> aleluja pitko!!!
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 naah..to je v grown ups 2 .. pretty funny shit :D
<pitko> zdej morm da domačo nardit
<pitko> algoritem za pisno odštevanje
<sasa84> !yt handel-messiah-hallelujah
<breza> Handel - Messiah - Hallelujah Chorus(3 minute) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=76RrdwElnTU ♥10,391 ▶3,432,127
<pitko> :D
<sasa84> pitko, tole je zate
<pitko> haha
<pitko> :D
<sasa84> prosim :>
<pitko> !yt sars lutka
<breza> S.A.R.S. - Lutka(4 minute) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P8KhDiYeN_g ♥4,653 ▶878,318
<pitko> evo zate
<pitko> :D
<pitko> ta je lepa!
<sasa84> ooo pitko
<pitko> ta teden si bom frej vzel :D
<pitko> prejšen teden sm bil v sredu uzuni pršu sm ob 9 zjuti domu :D
<pitko> faks pa ob 11
<dz0ny> Polna luna
<pitko> haha :D
<pitko> ja pol sm bil ko luna cel dan
<dz0ny>  K si šem ladič
<sasa84> pitko, mlad si...pa nisi tok navajen žurat kt npr. CrazyLemon, dz0ny in breza
<sasa84> breza je čist party animal
<dz0ny> Saša se pa fino dela zdej
<sasa84> dz0ny, pšt :P
<CrazyLemon> jp.. sašo pol moramo  po kanalih iskat..pa ne irc kanalih
<sasa84> :$
<sasa84> dobr da mam CrazyLemon ...on skrbi zame kt mama kengurujka za kengurujčka
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 moja mošnja je premajhna :/
<CrazyLemon> oz. karkol že mama kenguru ima
<CrazyLemon> :p
<yang> CrazyLemon: dej to v topic
<yang> da mas premajhnjo mosnjo
<CrazyLemon> +za sašo
<sasa84> lol
<sasa84> topic bi bil zelo...barvit... nightmonkey, premajhna mošnja, zanesljiva himalajska koza...
<sasa84> na fb! BigWhale na konju! DOBESEDNO
<yang> ;)
<zdobersek> hai sasa84
<sasa84> hej hou zdobbie
<yang> http://maloprodaja.iskratel.com/
<Pepelka> Iskratel Maloprodaja
<yang> treba mal poddpreti slovenski trg
<CrazyLemon> zanimiva naprava
<yang> ja
<yang> pa ni draga
<CrazyLemon> pa napaja se prek micro usbja ...vsaj tko zgleda
<CrazyLemon> http://www.mojmikro.si/pod_lupo/strojna_oprema/iskratel_nettop_30
<Pepelka> Iskratel Nettop 30 | Moj mikro
<CrazyLemon> huh..znižali so ceno za 100€
<yang> ja
<yang> sploh ni svoh
<yang> napram utilite computerju ki je priblizno 300 eur s postnino
<yang> morda je edin malo glasen ker ma 5400 noter
<yang> rpm
<zdobersek> lol
<zdobersek> Skupna ocena:8 Razmerje cena/kakovost:10
<zdobersek> kr svoje izdelke tkole :>
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] Berny28: Re: blagajniški program  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40792/#p40792
<idioterna> sasa84: http://bou.si/rest/na_konju.jpg
<zdobersek> al je konj tko majhen al si ti velikan ...
<idioterna> ja nism tok mejhn
<CrazyLemon> its a pony
<idioterna> http://bou.si/aufbix/mongolija/08-10/p9100269.jpg
<CrazyLemon> poor lil pony
<zdobersek> y torture the ponies
<zdobersek> ce mas tamle tovornjak
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: Izšel je Kubuntu 13.10  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40793/#p40793
<idioterna> ma ti si pony
<sasa84> đizs idioterna ...a jahaš ponija???
<CrazyLemon> bog ne daj da bi andrejm dodal sliko v svojo novico
<CrazyLemon> :>
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, ?
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 ??
<idioterna> sasa84: ne
<sasa84> a sm jst bl pridna? :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 si.. andrejm ponavad sam spiše bunch of words
<zdobersek> a nej strip narise?
<idioterna> http://bou.si/aufbix/mongolija/08-16/p9170492.jpg
<sasa84> zdobersek, poglej kok so moje novičke luškane nooo
<CrazyLemon> če ne daš slike.. garantiram da 85% folka sploh ne prebere cele novice
<sasa84> novička more bit kratka, če je pa že kej več...pa vsaj kšna slikca
<sasa84> to je novička...ne člank
<CrazyLemon> idioterna na tej sliki si...čuden
<sasa84> tko...zlo ženstven :P
<CrazyLemon> zlo.. mongolski
<sasa84> a ne CrazyLemon ?
<sasa84> mongolsko-ženstven
<zdobersek> al je pa suni enmal zapekl?
<idioterna> na tej sliki nism js
<idioterna> suni pa shuree sta
<idioterna> http://bou.si/aufbix/mongolija/08-08/p9080014.jpg
<idioterna> http://bou.si/aufbix/mongolija/08-01/p9010230.jpg
<idioterna> dost mate.
<CrazyLemon> bogi poniji
<idioterna> http://bou.si/aufbix/mongolija/08-04/p9040193.jpg
<idioterna> main road:
<idioterna> http://bou.si/aufbix/mongolija/08-04/p9040189.jpg
<idioterna> ja iz lublane pa nobene slikce nimam
<idioterna> k so mal vecji kojni
<yang> jst mam par slik s konji iz leskovca
<CrazyLemon> horseburger?
<yang> hehe
<yang> ne bodi zloben
<yang> ja eni koncajo kot horseburgerji tudi
<yang> ce bi se druzil s konji 2 tedna pomoje nebi vec horseburgerjev jedel
<yang> mi  tukaj v mestih itak vidimo samo zrezek
<yang> ne pa celotne predelave
<idioterna> kdo pa vid celotno predelavo?
<CrazyLemon> dont be silly.. družil sem se s kurami.. pa še vedno z veseljem naročim piščančji kebab
<sasa84> lol CrazyLemon
<yang> hehe
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, jst tud s prasci...pa Å¡e pojem kremenatlc :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 krema what?
<CrazyLemon> kreme*
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, to je... kotlet :P
<CrazyLemon> kotlet je ok.. sam ne maram če je kost zravn
<sasa84> kotlet pride s kostjo :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 ne če jo odstraniš! :D
<sasa84> uno je svinjska ribica
<sasa84> :D
<sasa84> svinjska ribica...tist je tud top of the tops kar se tiče imen
<sasa84> ribica
<CrazyLemon> lej sasa84 ..js kupim kotlet pa odstranim kost.. to ne pomeni da sm kupu svinjsko ribico
<CrazyLemon> :p
<CrazyLemon> 6,560.0% from previous week
<CrazyLemon> thats progress
<sasa84> haha :D
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5X9myOa6wpQ           indijanci v bosni na piramidi :D
<Pepelka> Visoko - Na Bosanskoj piramidi Sunca posebnim ceremonijalom obilježen solsticij, inserti, 03:07 - YouTube
<CrazyLemon> oh dear god..nek kult je
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, CAN YOU FEEL THE ENERGY???
<sasa84> :D
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 no..thats why i'm going to bed!
<CrazyLemon> LN :)
<sasa84> jst tud...nočko :)
<yang> lahko noc
<yang> tud jaz grem v horizontalo
#ubuntu-si 2013-10-20
<Guest37720> dan
<breza> Zdravo, Guest37720
<Sky[x]> lp napsy :)
<napsy_> jou
<napsy_> si se naspal :)
<Sky[x]> em sem ja recimo
<Sky[x]> pozabil sklopt bufilko ob 7h :)
<napsy_> uff
<dz0ny> joj
<dz0ny> kako maš pa budilko ob sedmih v nedeljo nastavljeno
<dz0ny> že to je ekces
<napsy_> dans pa cas za geekanje
<napsy_> jeej :
<napsy_> :)
<dz0ny> http://www.theguardian.com/world/2013/oct/20/young-people-japan-stopped-having-sex
<Pepelka> Why have young people in Japan stopped having sex? | World news | The Observer
<Pepelka> »What happens to a country when its young people stop having sex? Japan is finding out… Abigail Haworth investigates«
<napsy_> uhh wtf
<napsy_> ceprav japonci .. majo res vlk perverznosti
<dz0ny> "Cohabiting or unmarried parenthood is still unusual, dogged by bureaucratic disapproval."
<napsy_> hehe aja
<napsy_> mogoc pa so sam libido zgubil
<CrazyLemon> https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.google.android.apps.chromecast.app evo dz0ny ..če še nisi vidu
<Pepelka> Chromecast - Aplikacije za Android v storitvi Google Play
<dz0ny> "A boyfriend proposed to me three years ago. I turned him down when I realised I cared more about my job"
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: joj
<dz0ny> to sta tud vsake dva maila o tem
<dz0ny> to je za nastavit chromecast
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny mail ti pol pošljem
<CrazyLemon> da ne pozabiš
<CrazyLemon> :>
<dz0ny> pozabim kaj?
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny exactly.. in je končno za nonUS .. kar pomeni ...just maybe.. da bo google začel s prodajo izven US
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny da je app zunaj..ne slediš toku pogovara ane.. np :D
<napsy_> svasta, dominatrix je bla zenska
<yang> http://www.businessinsider.com/america-has-three-psychological-regions-2013-10
<Pepelka> America Has Three Psychological Regions - Business Insider
<Pepelka> »A new paper in the Journal of Personality and Social Psychology suggests America is split up into three distinct types of people and social psychologies.«
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: ne to je blo ze prej
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] snowman66: Ubuntu 13.10 slo prevod  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40794/#p40794
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yz1z3cRoQNk
<Pepelka> 2 Guns - Trailer - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Official Website: http://2Guns.net Facebook: http://facebook.com/2GunstheMovie Academy Award® winner Denzel Washington and Mark Wahlberg lead an all-star cas...«
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Re: Ubuntu 13.10 slo prevod  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40795/#p40795
<sasa84> jutro
<breza> Dobro jutro tudi tebi, sasa84
<sasa84> botsnack
<breza> Thanks for the treat!
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, a dam xubuntu novičko ven?
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 ne
<CrazyLemon> jutri
<sasa84> :(
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 a ti imaš dostop do nizov v upstreamu?
 * sasa84 ne ve
<sasa84> :$
<sasa84> zakaj pa CrazyLemon ?
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 zakaj pa ne? :>
 * sasa84 skomigne
<Sky[x]> .ja tak kot sem že sto krat rekla, vikend je kot orgazem...taaakkk dolgo čakaš da pride, ko pa pride pa full hitro mine...
<Sky[x]> dobra! :D
<napsy_> hah
<napsy_> packi
<napsy_> :)
<yang> Sky[x]: ;)
<Sky[x]> :P
<idioterna> sej ne mine hitro
<idioterna> no, odvisn na kaksen nacin ga vzdrzujes
<CrazyLemon> včeraj je bilo največ referrerjev z RN..danes pa z partisa
<Sky[x]> ker partis od RNja rss bere in objavla :)
<CrazyLemon> vem ja :)
<Sky[x]> in take objave miso dovoljene brez dovoljenja RNja
<CrazyLemon> ne vem če je ravno rss..bl je copy/paste novice
<Sky[x]> vem pa da ga nimajo :)
<Sky[x]> aja pa res ker je cela novica gor heh
<Sky[x]> al pa ce parsajo novice pol pa swaka jim cast da to usrano source kodo sparsajo :)
<dz0ny> zdobersek: game kej danes?
<zdobersek> dz0ny: naah
<zdobersek> mais merci
<yang> kaj /forcefsck ne pokaze progresa pri ubuntuju ?
<yang> ob anslednjem zagonu
<yang> v debianu je progress bar
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] robertokolobaric: Re: Prišel novi Ubuntu GNOME 13.10  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40796/#p40796
<anny> jou
<anny> kdo doma?
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] nezolina: Re: [13.04] težave z wifi rtl8723ae  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40797/#p40797
<lynxlynxlynx> oj
<lynxlynxlynx> tale shuttlew je pa prav zgrajen za trola
<zdobersek> ... and a very naughty boy
<CrazyLemon> žio ančka
<CrazyLemon> uhh madona kako grmi
<CrazyLemon> prav čudno neki
<CrazyLemon> https://fbcdn-sphotos-f-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn2/1374231_541256172630048_688686009_n.png
<CrazyLemon> hm.. očitno danes ubuntu praznuje 9. r.d.
<zdobersek> .plosk
<breza> Chapeau! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TAryFIuRxmQ
<zdobersek> po ksni logiki mu bo ta ekstra sedez pomagu pr varnosti pred mimovozecimi vozili?
<CrazyLemon> folk misli da ima otroka in takoj so bl previdni :)
<CrazyLemon> ping
<breza> CrazyLemon: pong
<dz0ny> http://3287681099
<dz0ny> ^^^extreme hackerish
<CrazyLemon> hm.. what the hell :)
<CrazyLemon> zanimivo.. predvidevam da ni to standardno?
<dz0ny> jp standard je :)
<dz0ny> http://1583825668
<Pepelka> Prvi interaktivni multimedijski portal, MMC RTV Slovenija
<Pepelka> »Najbolj objektivne in verodostojne informacije iz Slovenije in sveta, novice s področja kulture, športa in zabave. Prvi interaktivni multimedijski portal.«
<CrazyLemon> prvič vidim/slišim :)
<zdobersek> heh
<CrazyLemon> http://2130706433
<dz0ny> http://ha.ckers.org/xsscalc.html
<Pepelka> XSS (Cross Site Scripting) Cheat Sheet
<Pepelka> »XSS (Cross Site Scripting) Cheat Sheet: Esp: for filter evasion - by RSnake«
<dz0ny> :P
<dz0ny> oziroma :$
<zdobersek> IPv4 pac?
<dz0ny> jp sam različno kodiranje
<zdobersek> ... zakaj pol 3287681099 ne vodi na ubuntu.si?
<dz0ny> ker server gosti več domen
<zdobersek> 195.246.8.75 => 195 << 24 | 246 << 16 | 8 << 8 | 75
<dz0ny> privzeti vhost je pa zgleda plesk admin
<CrazyLemon> holy fck.. današnji obisk je nadpovprečen :)
<zdobersek> sam 29  nas je
<dz0ny> curl -X "Host: ubuntu.si" http://3287681099 ti mora ubuntu vrnit
<CrazyLemon> Spletna stran
<CrazyLemon> Obiskov
<CrazyLemon> www.partis.si	 129
<dz0ny> glasbene miške
<dz0ny> to je saša kriva zihr
<dz0ny> http://www.zmaga.com/forum_post.php?idt=17585&
<Pepelka> Zmaga.com | Računalniška pomoč | Izšel je Ubuntu 13.10
<Pepelka> »Računalniška pomoč«
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Happy Birthday, Ubuntu – The World’s Most Popular Linux Distro Turns 9 Years Old  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/xxLX6iCBZWg/happy-birthday-ubuntu-worlds-popular-linux-distro-turns-9-years-old
<sasa84> juhuuuu
<CrazyLemon> not!
<sasa84> pf
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, SourManiac
<sasa84> ne sikej, ker te bo zdobersek pretepu, ti pajkec Å¡marski :>
<CrazyLemon> ne mi Å¡marje omenjat
<sasa84> go Å¡marje, go Å¡marje :>
<CrazyLemon> lih zdj sm vidu da so pri simbiozi 18ega Å¡e vedno iskali prostovoljce za Å¡marje
<CrazyLemon> to pomeni.. več dela for me
<sasa84> noooo? a ti ne obstajaš?
<sasa84> :P
<CrazyLemon> obstajam.. vodja sem
<sasa84> jst bi tud lohk Å¡la a ne
<sasa84> ooo
<CrazyLemon> ampak bom očitno tudi pomočnik
<sasa84> FensiÅ mensiLemon
<sasa84> pomočnik?
<CrazyLemon> GreyHairLemon
<zdobersek> vodja in pomocnik vodje
<zdobersek> => double pay
<CrazyLemon> "pay" :)
<zdobersek> = joy?
<CrazyLemon> sam če bo kaka stara mama prinesla potico ali kaj finega za pojest :>
<CrazyLemon> nč..tv time
<Sky[x]> CrazyLemon, a kej placajo?
<dz0ny> karma
<Sky[x]> :D
<zdobersek> zmolijo kej zate
<anny> CrazyLemon, delaš na Simbiozi?
<anny> Krejzi?
<zdobersek> TV gleda
<CrazyLemon> anny "delam" ja
<anny> aha
<anny> pazi, da ti M$ ne podtakne kakšnega pomočnika
<CrazyLemon> anny upam da mi :)
<anny> meni se je to zgodilo lani
<CrazyLemon> ker drugače mislim da bom vse sam mogu narest :)
<anny> tolk se nas bojijo buuuuu
<anny> ne boš mogel vsega
<CrazyLemon> anny če je sexy zakaj pa ne! :>
<anny> a veš zakaj se je razburil?
<CrazyLemon> anny a tudi letos sodeluješ? :)
<anny> ker sem rekla, da je M$ podpora za en qurc
<CrazyLemon> kaj pa vem.. js nimam takih izkušenj z MS podporo
<CrazyLemon> :p
<anny> telefonski studio pa te fore
<CrazyLemon> <CrazyLemon> anny a tudi letos sodeluješ? :)
<anny> on pa začne, da dobimo z licenco dostop do varnostnih popravkov, podpore pa the jjc
<anny> ne, me je minilo
<anny> čisto dovolj je bilo
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: ja huda bo če boš sam
<anny> posluš dz0ny-ja
<anny> reševal boš miljontavženen problem
<dz0ny> recmo kako se miško prime :)
<dz0ny> raiš še vsaj dva
<anny> tako da repek gleda dol
<dz0ny> da malo zraven hodita okol
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny jah..na to nimam vpliva
<CrazyLemon> razn če imata vidva jutri čas..od 16 - 18 ? :>
<dz0ny> sestro teto pa nečaka :)
<anny> CrazyLemon  - pazi, ko boste odpirali pošto na Outlooku in FB profil
<CrazyLemon> anny men se zdi da ni na programu outlook
<anny> zaradi preveč zahtevkov z enega IP-ja te znajo blokirat
<anny> ne vem, nimam letošnjega programa
<dz0ny> hotmail :>
<anny> jaja...ista jajca
<anny> v glavnem - pol naj jih odpre gmail, pol hotmail
<CrazyLemon> live.com :>
<anny> pa nuuujno morajo s sabo prinesti telefon za verifikacijo
<CrazyLemon> in že imajo mail narejen :)
<anny> haha
<anny> ne se na to zanašati
<anny> lani so naredili ful napak
<anny> od uporabniških imen do gesel
<CrazyLemon> in letos so popravili napake :>
<CrazyLemon> ni gesel..je sam eno geslo :)
<anny> isti šmorn že tri leta
<anny> mmmhm
<anny> boš povedal, ko bo konec
<anny> v glavnem, pobje in dekle
<anny> če kdo potrebuje bon za brezplačno striženje
<anny> https://www.facebook.com/MojaObcina.si/app_572421219484549
<Pepelka> MojaObčina.si - Ljubljana, Slovenia - News/Media Website Facebook - 1000 BREZPLAČNIH striženj | Facebook
<CrazyLemon> lol :)
<Pepelka> »Spletni portal MojaObčina.si je namenjen obveščanju občanov slovenskih občin z ažurnimi novicami,...«
<anny> kul, ne?
<anny> lahko te nabalincajo
<CrazyLemon> ne :D
<anny> ja
<CrazyLemon> nič ni brezplačno :) že poberejo tvoje podatke in te spammajo :) raje dam tistih 8€ za striženje kot pa da spam berem
<anny> daš en fejk račun
<anny> nihče ni tolk nor, da bi dal prave podatke...vsaj upam
<CrazyLemon> i'll just pay :)
<anny> pliden!
<marko-_-> a ve kdo kako bi div element centeriral vertikalno in horizontalno? Horizontalno imam trenutno, samo vertikalno bi Å¡e rablo bit na sredini, oziroma bolj dol. http://pastebin.com/KgLkrHgR
<Pepelka> [CSS] .headline { color:black; font-size:x-large; text-align:center; } - Pastebin.com
<CrazyLemon> vnesejo svoje kontaktne podatke, potrdijo sodelovanje, vnesejo svoj
<CrazyLemon> veljavni elektronski naslov in označijo, da organizatorju nagradne igre dovolijo pošiljanje e-novic in
<CrazyLemon> objavljanje novic na njegovem Facebook profilu.
<CrazyLemon> right :)
<anny> za to so feeejk računi
<CrazyLemon> anny govoriš kot spammer :D
<anny> itak
<anny> poklicna deformacija
<anny> dejmo raje marku pomagat
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: 2 guns je webrip
<anny> http://tutorialzine.com/2010/03/centering-div-vertically-and-horizontally/
<Pepelka> MicroTut: Centering a Div Both Horizontally And Vertically | Tutorialzine
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny vem ja.. chinese subtitles
<Pepelka> »In this MicroTut, we are going to take a look at a couple of ways to center a div both horizontally and vertically with pure CSS. A jQuery method is also presented.«
<CrazyLemon> bom počakal da pride tapravi release
<marko-_-> http://pastebin.com/t8SHKswJ
<marko-_-> to je html
<Pepelka> [HTML 5] <div class="slika"> <header> <div class="leva"> <img class="logo" src - Pastebin.com
<marko-_-> anny, sej sem z guglom našel kar nekaj vodičov, samo so v nekak drugih primerih. Eni v mojem primeru niti ne delujejo, pa me zanima če ma kdo osebne izkušnje s css-jom
<CrazyLemon> kam bi pa rad dal headline ?
<CrazyLemon> top:YYpx;
<CrazyLemon> pa left/right: YYpx;
<anny> točno tko
<anny> ročno boš moral vpisat pixle
<marko-_-> hm gledam zdaj tisti link, pa dela vredu anny sam bom preštudiral zakaj dela vredu točno
<marko-_-> ne vem zakaj je margin potreben
<anny> poskusi position:absolute
<dz0ny> to je hack
<anny> če ti ne bo naredilo še večje zmede
<marko-_-> sej je to že v oni kodi ko si dala
<dz0ny> margin o auto pomen da bo pozicioniralo na sredino
<marko-_-> men se zdi to tak-tak
<marko-_-> bo v vsem browserju kul delalo?
<dz0ny> drugače imaš pa narobe zastavlje nhtml
<marko-_-> vseh* browserjih*
<CrazyLemon> mater kako ščije
<marko-_-> dz0ny, kako misliš?
<dz0ny> marko-_-: tole hočeš uporabljat http://getbootstrap.com/2.3.2/scaffolding.html#fluidGridSystem
<Pepelka> Scaffolding · Bootstrap
<marko-_-> tenks, ti verjamem, samo še vedno mislim, da je neka simple rešitev, ker je naloga za šolo
<dz0ny> ce bos v px delal ne bo delalo za vse veliksoti zaslonov itd
<marko-_-> in to je precej naprednejše
 * anny lepo pogleda dzony
<dz0ny> dej v plurk to zadevo vrž
<dz0ny> http://plnkr.co/edit/?p=preview
<Pepelka> Plunker
<Pepelka> »Plunker is an online community for creating, collaborating on and sharing your web development ideas.«
<CrazyLemon> ln
<anny> noč, krejzi
<marko-_-> dz0ny, kaj pa slike pa to?
<dz0ny> slike
<marko-_-> http://plnkr.co/edit/uNlPt4x4XEeHkQteMR64?p=preview
<Pepelka> Plunker
<marko-_-> html in css
<Pepelka> »Plunker is an online community for creating, collaborating on and sharing your web development ideas.«
<marko-_-> sam nič ne kaže dobro, ker ni slik pa tega :D
<marko-_-> tisto headline
<marko-_-> tisto v headline classu je skopirano od anny -nega linka
<marko-_-> razen color in font size
<dz0ny> dej naris nekam kako bi rad
<dz0ny> al p wireframe pokaž
<dz0ny> https://www.draw.io/
<marko-_-> lol
<marko-_-> sharing is unavalaibale
<marko-_-> sem narisal
<marko-_-> sam noče share linka naredit
<idioterna> hehe
<idioterna> kaj se delaste pokonc
<marko-_-> http://shrani.si/f/3E/e7/3GsAiLUZ/zaslonska-slika-2013-10-.png
<marko-_-> evo, nekak na grobo. Tisti blablbla hoče mna sredino dat
<marko-_-> Tekst bo, v taki prosojni škatlici, ne vem kak bi rekel. Pač ful debel border? Ne vem kak bi temu rekel, saj nima veze. Pozicija me samo jebe :D
<anny> gremo ajat
<anny> ln
<marko-_-> ej sem zrihtal LOL
<marko-_-> headline{color:black;<ostale-stvari>;text-align:center;padding:100%;}
<marko-_-> sam sklepam da to ni glih kul
<dz0ny> http://plnkr.co/edit/vnTqeEOBVKJpUMVmXEk1?p=preview
<Pepelka> Plunker
<Pepelka> »Plunker is an online community for creating, collaborating on and sharing your web development ideas.«
<dz0ny> tkole :>
<dz0ny> ved moras da brskalniki se ne znajo prikazat nekaj cist na sredi
<dz0ny> moras malo predvidevat
<dz0ny> ma pa sedaj webkit tud to foro
<dz0ny> sam dela samo na webkitu :)
<dz0ny> daily-build
<marko-_-> hvala :D
<dz0ny> osveži sem ti še komentarje dal
<dz0ny> LN :)
<sasa84> ln dz0ny
#ubuntu-si 2014-10-13
<Sky[x]> lp
<Sky[x]> kdo tukaj ?
<Guest19052> dan
<napsy> dan
<dz0ny_> ne
<Pepelka90>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Free RTS Game `0 A.D.` Alpha 17 Available For Download  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/FskuMj3RxCc/free-rts-game-0-ad-alpha-17-available.html
<Pepelka90>  [Ubuntu.si] motokultivator: Re: zip, rar datoteke  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/42217/#p42217
<pitko> naredu dual boot ubuntu touch pa andrid na nexus 7 :D fajn je ta ubuntu touch :)
<napsy> je stablwe?
<napsy> stable*
<dz0ny_> a za konje?
<napsy> taku, tocno taku sm mislu
<pitko> zakva ste tok proti je kdo sprobu :D?
<napsy> pitko: a je stable?
<pitko> preveč je bugast
<napsy> :)
<pitko> zdej berm da so ukinl podporto za nexusu first gen
<pitko> tako da Å¡koda
<pitko> bo treba na androidu ostat :(
<napsy> kristusove muke
<napsy> ka pa je narobe z android?
<pitko> naživce mi gre
<pitko> bom melnal kmal z iosom
<napsy> ka pa ti gre na zivce?
<pitko> k je tablca na 10 procentih baterije
<pitko> jo lahk fuknem v steno
<pitko> k nimam nč od nje
<pitko> štekat začne
<napsy> pol p izklop power saving
<pitko> sej ga  nimam
<napsy> odstotek baterije nima dost veze s performanco
<napsy> jah, neki mas
<napsy> mogoc se ti frekvenca cpu zniza
<pitko> dokler je dost prazna tablca da nimam polno stvari gor je ql
<napsy> kj podobnega mora bit
<napsy> vrjamem ja
<napsy> android ti pa hoce cim dlje baterijo ihrant
<napsy> stupid sistem
<pitko> mhm
<pitko> sej zdej recimo k je factory resest narjen dela ql
<napsy> :)
<pitko> prej se mi je kr vse sorte krešalu
<pitko> od nastavitev go google iskanja do nevem kva
<pitko> do*
<pitko> sej pomojm sm tut kak virus kje fasal
<napsy> al pa si kak power saving program nalozu
<Pepelka90>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: Re: zip, rar datoteke  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/42218/#p42218
<Pepelka90>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Stylish Image Viewer `PhotoQt` Sees New Release  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/1QAr2hI4W2k/stylish-image-viewer-photoqt-sees-new.html
<jabuk1> M 1.2 > 0.km  od TRBOVELJ @13/10/2014 14:32:11  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.15+N,+15.05+E
<dz0ny_> napsy: a na vasih napravah je android al linux
<dz0ny_> libionic al libc
<napsy> custom os
<dz0ny_> zanimiv
<dz0ny_> reasons?
<napsy> ostali so prevc bloated
<dz0ny_> huh
<dz0ny_> might words :)
<dz0ny_> mighty*
<dz0ny_> arm or mips?
<napsy> arm
<napsy> btw. lihkar smo louchal prenovljeno stran :)
<pitastrudl> se da laufat normalne programe brez da jih instaliras? npr.  da nimas roota
<napsy> kje to?
<pitastrudl> Ubuntu
<napsy> seveda se da
<pitastrudl> kak pa
<dz0ny_> ./imeprograma
<napsy> ./imeprograma
<dz0ny_> lol
<pitastrudl> pac
<pitastrudl> lol sry
<pitastrudl> instalirat
<pitastrudl> brrz sudota
<pitastrudl> brez
<napsy> system-wide? ne
<pitastrudl> niti da bi laufal kot portable?
<pitastrudl> lahk virtualko zalafuam sam je pocasna u pm
<napsy> ka mislis s 'portable?
<dz0ny_> ce je compiled as static pol ja
<pitastrudl> kao portable kot na windowsih
<dz0ny_> recmo chrome je tko buildan
<pitastrudl> aha
<dz0ny_> ne uporablja sistemskih libov sploh, jih bundla
<pitastrudl> mene zanima za quassel
<dz0ny_> čee pri prevajanju nastaviš --static
<pitastrudl> ce se da
<dz0ny_> pol bo vse stačilo v en blob
<dz0ny_> zorej bin
<dz0ny_> mora pa app podpirat
<pitastrudl> sem še začetnik
<dz0ny_> pitastrudl: zakaj bi to počel?
<pitastrudl> da lahk ircam na kompu?  :)
<dz0ny_> ne razumeme
<dz0ny_> razumem
<dz0ny_> not
<pitastrudl> ne da se instalirat irc clienta ker nimam root dostopa
<pitastrudl> oz ne gre sudo
<pitastrudl> ker nimam gesla
<dz0ny_> aja stekam
<pitastrudl> :D
<dz0ny_> hum
<dz0ny_> ce so vsi libi potem boš lahko pognal
<dz0ny_> ce opakiraš quassel irc paket
<dz0ny_> odpakiraš*
<dz0ny_> drugače moraš sam zgradit :)
<pitastrudl> aha
<pitastrudl> ok
<pitastrudl> hvala
<Pepelka90>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Re: Ogled Siol TViN na Ubuntuju  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/42219/#p42219
<slax0r> LorD_DDooM: freebirth
<LorD_DDooM> slax0r: xfirestorm OFFLINE
<slax0r> v sluzbi sem :/
<slax0r> LorD_DDooM: A Clanner has to make money :/
<LorD_DDooM> Trueborn man doesn't pay for the iron price, he takes it in combat.
<LorD_DDooM> Medium 9%, Heavy 40%, Assault 43 % :S
<slax0r> haha
<LorD_DDooM> Saj res, danes je Skirmish challenge
<LorD_DDooM> grem raj offline
<slax0r> pravis da naj sefu posljem trial of possession?
<slax0r> mislim da je samo do sedmih
<LorD_DDooM> Alpha lance 4x DWF, Bravo lance 4x TBR ... gtfo
<slax0r> hahahahaha :)
<CrazyLemon> you two are talking gibberish :)
<slax0r> http://mwomercs.com
<Pepelka90> MWO: Landing Pad
<CrazyLemon> http://www.siol.net/novice/svet/2014/10/skriti_iraski_denar.aspx
<Pepelka90> V libanonskem bunkerju skrita več kot milijarda dolarjev gotovine | Svet - Planet Siol.net
<Pepelka90> »Kmalu po tem, ko so ameriške sile leta 2003 v Iraku premagale vojsko diktatorja Sadama Huseina, so se kolone tovornjakov, polnih denarja, začele valiti v letalsko bazo Andrews v ZDA.«
<CrazyLemon> mafija!
<Pepelka90>  [Ubuntu.si] KP: Re: [12.04] Onemogočena nadgradnja  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/42220/#p42220
<Pepelka90>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: Re: Prihodnost AMD-jevih lastniških gonilnikov bo morda bolj odprta  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/42221/#p42221
<dz0ny_> haha http://i.imgur.com/gM7KPWo.gif
<idioterna> in a hurry
<lynxlynxlynx> http://imgur.com/gallery/lH0VFzj
<Pepelka90> What I hope won't happen in Dallas - Imgur
<Pepelka90> »The most viral images on the internet, curated in real time by a dedicated community through commenting, voting and sharing.«
#ubuntu-si 2014-10-14
<Sky[x]> lp
<pitastrudl> jutro
<napsy> dan
<Sky[x]> dan
<Sky[x]> angularjs je kr fajn
<Sky[x]> mi je zal da ga nisem ze prej sprobal :)
<napsy> :)
<jabuk1> M 1.4 > 1.km SZ od ILIRSKE BISTRICE @14/10/2014 08:25:48  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.58+N,+14.25+E
<Sky[x]> jao jao
<dz0ny_> dan
<dz0ny_> warriors
<Sky[x]> v mysql workbench nardis shemo za bazo ko pa jo syncas v mysql bazo ti pa javlja errorje zaradi podvojenh imen foreign keyov grrr
<Sky[x]> vidim da je to problem se iz 2010 :>
<slax0r> postgresql
<dz0ny_> ja
<Sky[x]> ja bo treba presedlat vidim
<Pepelka90>  [Ubuntu.si] motokultivator: Re: zip, rar datoteke  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/42222/#p42222
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: UH-OH! Look at Kiki!
<zdobersek> Stealing all those Dropbox passwords!
<zdobersek> yes yes yes-yes-yes!
<jabuk1> The YES dance
<jabuk1> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eyqUj3PGHv4
<zdobersek> ping
<jabuk1> zdobersek: pong
<Pepelka90>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Partial Workaround For Black / Distorted Battle.net UI On Linux (Wine) With Intel Graphics  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/2_ON-wRxEP0/partial-workaround-for-black-distorted.html
<Pepelka90>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Install Ambiance And Radiance Themes For GNOME / GTK 3.12 [Ubuntu GNOME]  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/hej17FImzIE/install-ambiance-and-radiance-themes.html
<Pepelka90>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] LxQt 0.8 Stable released available to install ubuntu  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/0c3MSWX58nw/lxqt-0-8-stable-released-available-install-ubuntu
<CrazyLemon> http://www.theregister.co.uk/2014/10/14/nasty_ssl_30_vulnerability_to_drop_tomorrow/
<Pepelka90> Nasty SSL 3.0 vuln to be revealed soon – sources • The Register
<Pepelka90> »So worrying, no one's breathing a word until patch is out«
<Sky[x]> lol
<napsy> ou yea
<napsy> christmas came early
<lynxlynxlynx> http://paste2.org/ywEtFkIE
<Pepelka90> Paste2.org - Viewing Paste ywEtFkIE
<Pepelka90> »Pastebin style awesomeness - collaborative developing and debugging.«
<CrazyLemon> lol
<CrazyLemon> https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/augustgermar/anonabox-a-tor-hardware-router
<Pepelka90> anonabox : a Tor hardware router by August Germar — Kickstarter
<Pepelka90> »The anonabox is an open source embedded networking device designed specifically to run Tor. It's 100% Open Source.«
<Pepelka90>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: Re: zip, rar datoteke  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/42223/#p42223
<pitastrudl> kakšne so šanse da gre kej narobe če grem nardit dualboot ubuntuja zraven windowsov
<CrazyLemon> 1:1
<pitastrudl> kva
<CrazyLemon> zakaj bi Å¡lo kaj narobe? :)
<Pepelka90>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Borderlands: The Pre-Sequel! Arrives on Linux  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/5w2coYM9hiM/borderlands-pre-sequel-linux-download
<pitastrudl> nevem, neki sm brou na netu pa je pisal da lahk gre kej narobe :D idk
<pitastrudl> dobr, sam da ni tveganj, hh
<CrazyLemon> seveda lahko gre marsikaj narobe.. lahko ravno v tistem trenutku crkne baterija in zmanjka elektrike pa si v qrcu! :D
<CrazyLemon> probaj najprej live usb če zadeva deluje
<CrazyLemon> če deluje pa kar veselo inštaliraj :)
<pitastrudl> glede driverjev pa to al kaj?
<CrazyLemon> ja
<pitastrudl> mislim, a nima ubuntu to kar porihtan
<CrazyLemon> grafična je problem včasih
<pitastrudl> zanč sm dou ubuntu na 7 let star laptop pa je bp gor laufu
<pitastrudl>  :D
<CrazyLemon> naturlich :)
<CrazyLemon> uglavnem probaj
<pitastrudl> heh bom
<CrazyLemon> usb boš tko al tko mogu narest :)
<CrazyLemon> pa priporočam 14.04 razn če si ljubitelj upgrejdov :)
<pitastrudl> sej a ni 14.04 najnovejši
<napsy> aha
<CrazyLemon> aja je.. mislim čez kak teden bo 14.10
<pitastrudl> sej kaj bi bil pa problem z 14.10
<CrazyLemon> ni lts
<CrazyLemon> in kar ni lts je zame problem
<CrazyLemon> :)
<pitastrudl> aha ok
<CrazyLemon> pač čez 9 mesecev poteče podpora za 14.10 in boš mogu upgrejdat na 15.04
<pitastrudl> kul, dobr da vem :p
<pitastrudl> ty
<CrazyLemon> np
<CrazyLemon> a se meni samo zdi al te ni več videt na slo-android? :)
<pitastrudl> začeu sm z faksom, sm mal zaposlen, ampak se bom kmal ustalil :)
<pitastrudl> kak maš pa drugače nick tam :D
 * CrazyLemon <-
<pitastrudl> heh
<CrazyLemon> .rt
<jabuk1> Trenutno se predvaja: Filastine - Requiem 432
<dz0ny_> insiders
<dz0ny_> elita
<dz0ny_> :>
<CrazyLemon> wat wat
<jabuk1> http://i0.kym-cdn.com/photos/images/newsfeed/000/349/728/ee9.png
<dz0ny_> hehe
<dz0ny_> dnes sem dobre volje
<dz0ny_> bom mal trollal na st
<dz0ny_> trollllalll
<CrazyLemon> a si spet vidu medvedko??? :>
<CrazyLemon> wow! big mac je po novem 2€!
<CrazyLemon> pa mcdonalds ima prenovljeno stran
<pitastrudl> vzameš burek pa se 2x več naješ :D
<CrazyLemon> no to je tudi res..ampak včasih paše pa big mac :)
<CrazyLemon> to soboto bo v LJ potekal burger & beer fest
<CrazyLemon> za tiste ki ste v ljubljani :)
<Sky[x]> tnx
<CrazyLemon> !g pivo in burger fest
<Pepelka90> Odprta kuhna – Prvi Pivo & Burger Fest! http://odprtakuhna.si/prvi-pivo-burger-fest/
<Pepelka90>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: LXQt 0.8.0 Released With Full Qt5 Support, Various Improvements  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/j0fKakljuBM/lxqt-080-released-with-full-qt5-support.html
<yang> CrazyLemon: a je McDonalds v Kopru ?
<yang> Zame osebno je Mac najslabsa izbira hitre prehrane
<yang> seveda pa vcasih ni alternative...
<pitastrudl> u kopr se gre v cityburger na bone
<pitastrudl> naješ se za cel dan
<pitastrudl> :DD
<yang> v Ljubljani je recimo Horseburger v redu, un hood burger pa nevem, samo sol in poper...nekaj manjka
<yang> Pa na Crnem kalu nevem ce je se viki Burger, tist je bil 1A vcasih
<pitastrudl> u ljubljani grem najraje v pekarno, če grem že jest zunaj nekaj na hitro
<pitastrudl> pa Å¡e poceni
<yang> pekarno ? na pecivo ?
<yang> pitastrudl: v ljubljani je vec pekarn, v nekaterih majo se burek, hotdog, pizzo, kebab
<pitastrudl> jah kar sede pa kokr dnarja je ane
<pitastrudl> :D
<yang> dobr burek je na bavarcu, trikotnik
<pitastrudl> aja
<pitastrudl> a tam kjer majo nanzzeroti
<pitastrudl> panzeroti
<pitastrudl> al kva je že
<yang> dober kebab je pa kle v nasem naselju, sem jedel slabse v mestu, sploh v centru niso kaj prida
<pitastrudl> pri trafiki
<yang> ja tam ko majo panzerotti, burek olimpija
<pitastrudl> najbolši kebab sm jedu v kebab medvode
<yang> tam mors probat pizza burek
<pitastrudl> aha ok
<yang> drgac pa kle v nasem naselju, je en tip delal sveze bureke vsako jutro , tko jih je naredu kakih 20, pol se je pa zapil mal pa mu lokal ne nese vec
<yang> skoda
<pitastrudl> jao
<pitastrudl> zdej sm pa lačn
<pitastrudl> :D
<pitastrudl> ampak dons sm že en bon porabu
<pitastrudl> hjooo
<yang> ali so sedaj boni omejeni na 1/dan ?
<Sky[x]> CrazyLemon, kv je bla ze una pekarna v sezani
<pitastrudl> ne
<Sky[x]> kogoj al kaj ze ?
<pitastrudl> yang: lahko 2 samo imaš 22 bonov na mesec
<pitastrudl> tako da lahk vse delovni dni v mesecu imaš 1 bon na dan
<pitastrudl> da se ti razporedi
<yang> aha
<pitastrudl> yang: a si iz kopra
<yang> pitastrudl: un burek na miklosicevi ma premalo file
<yang> jaz sem iz lj
<pitastrudl> aha k si prej omenju neki koper
<yang> ja ker nevem al je v kopru mcdonalds al ga ni
<yang> v kranju vem da je pa v ljubljani sta mislim da dva
<yang> oz trije
<yang> btc, siska, pa copova
<pitastrudl> v btcju sta dva
<yang> bil je se za bezigrajskim dvorom v lukni dol, slaba lokacija
<pitastrudl> kolosej pa pr Å¡martinki
<yang> aja tocn kolosej pa smartnika
<yang> tist bezigrajski dvor je tud propadla investicija
<yang> kar se tice trgovin
<pitastrudl> morm it na subway
<pitastrudl> nism ga jedu že 2 leti
<yang> subway je pr merkator stolpnici, sem bil zadnjic
<yang> sam so previsoke cene glede na to kar dobis
<pitastrudl> heh, sej isto v mcdonaldsu
<pitastrudl> :P
<yang> 5.3 eur je veliki in 3.2 eur mali sendvic, pa tudi veliki ni glih velik
<yang> mcdonalds je tudi drag ja
<pitastrudl> 5€ daš za velik meni pa se glih tok naješ da si čez 2 uri spet lačen
<yang> ma jaz ponavadi vzamem samo mcdouble, enega ali dva k je 1.30 eur
<yang> vse ostalo te oberejo ekstra za denar, pijaca pomfri
<yang> vcasih mam tale mac ravno na poti iz sluzbe
<yang> pa grem kar skozi mcdrive
<pitastrudl> aja sej pol pa itak
<yang> ker manj cakas
<yang> ker mcdrive ma prednost pri narocilih
<pitastrudl> sam pol si bi pa res raje doma kej skuhal ane
<yang> jaz ce sem pozen, se mi ne da se kuhat
<yang> ni glih neka dobra dieta tale mac no, ampak kaj cs
<pitastrudl> sam če pretiravaš ni dobr
<pitastrudl> js ga jem ene parkrat na mesc pa še to če res ni druzga odprto pa če sem res lačen
<yang> ja, sej jst grem redko
<yang> vcasih ne grem po cele mesece
<yang> ce se le da se probam mcdonaldsu izogibat
<pitastrudl> sej prou
<yang> se mi zdi da je hrana taka "plasticna" al pa sem se je ze prenajedel
<pitastrudl> mah dostkrat sm se jo prenajedu
<pitastrudl> pa tut finančno se pozna
<pitastrudl> raj si doma kej nardim, pa je velik bolš pa tut zdravo
<yang> ce pojes recimo 2 mcdoubla si recimo "sit" pa stane 2.60 kar ni pretirano drago, ampak ce pa si na menijih pa pod 5 ni
<yang> vcas tut slabo slisijo tam, reces pijaco brez ledu, pa vseeno led dobis
<yang> ker pijaca je ze tako mrzla, tut ce je brez ledu
<yang> lahk ti dajo pa 1/4 pijace pa 3/4 ledu no
<pitastrudl> baje je fora da če rečeš brez leda dobiš več
<yang> ja logicno ane
<pitastrudl> hh
<pitastrudl> k je itk tok leda notr
<yang> ja sej, s tem najvec prsparajo
<yang> pa ze tko so une kokakole vse razredcene
<pitastrudl> baje da koncentrat kokakole je fajn jedek :D
<yang> se nisem pil "prave" kokakole nikol v Mc-u
<yang> ja, baje kr dober ocisti WC skoljko
<pitastrudl> hehe
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl cityburger ima res najboljše burgerje na obali
<CrazyLemon> yang je ja
<CrazyLemon> viky burger je Å¡e vedno
<CrazyLemon> sam tisto mi pa res niso kul burgerji
<CrazyLemon> ker je bombetka no ja.. kot da je stara nekaj dni
 * dz0ny_ approves horseburger
<CrazyLemon> mah horseburger sploh ni neki oh in sploh
<CrazyLemon> če vzameš tiste pekoče feferone
<CrazyLemon> itak ne veš po čem je okus
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> ker ti usta gorijo :)
<pitastrudl> haha
<yang> CrazyLemon: no saj lahko da ima vikyburger neke druge lastnike, bli so dobri mnogo let nazaj
<yang> takrat so se recenzije delal
<yang> ja sej horseburger mora bit z jalapenoti, ampak ni sile
<yang> to se se da prebavt
<yang> pejt ti naslednic v pinky burger, pa rec naj ti da ta hudo omako, ustnice ti otrpnejo haha
<yang> komaj sem ga pojedel
<yang> to je tista omaka, k ma smrt gor
<pitastrudl> enkrat sem cel pijan vzel kebab na čopovi
<pitastrudl> pa mi je mudel dal kr pekočo omako notr
<pitastrudl> sm mislu da bom umru
<pitastrudl> hahaha
<pitastrudl> oz ne omako
<pitastrudl> tist prah al kva je
<yang> haha
<yang> cili
<pitastrudl> ja
<pitastrudl> to
<pitastrudl> hahahaha
<pitastrudl> veš kok so me ustnice pekle
<pitastrudl> pa Å¡e cel pijan
<yang> hehe
<yang> ma ni sile
<pitastrudl> se mi je flašeral po glavi
<pitastrudl> od takrat naprej ne jem pri njemu več
<yang> cili je lahk pekoc al pa ne, odvisno kaj zmeljejo za ene sorte
<pitastrudl> nej se jebe :D
<pitastrudl> grem rajš na 2 panzerotija pa se najem
<yang> jst kupujem pr krisnovcih cili, k je direkt iz indije pise HOT gor, drugje je bolj tak za dojencke
<yang> recimo tale k prodaja kebab tle v naselju ma malo pekoc cili
<yang> pomoje ma neko bolj hudo makedonsko papriko zmleto samo
<yang> mislim, da sem panzeroti probal 1x ampak mi ni bil glih, kot neka taka posusena pizza
<yang> probaj tm pizza burek tist je ok
<pitastrudl> vela
<yang> pitastrudl: drgac pa ce se kdaj nabases na cili, mleko in sladoled ga nevtralizirata, voda in alkohol pa samo povecata pekocino
<pitastrudl> ni čudno, haha
<pitastrudl> biu sm pijan pa pol Å¡e vodo pil
<pitastrudl> xD
<yang> hehe
<pitastrudl> ampak ja, večinoma se izogibam pekočga
<yang> jst jih gojim
<pitastrudl> haha
<pitastrudl> ekstremist
<pitastrudl> :D
<yang> a ves kje sem se pa navadil na to
<yang> na horseburgerju
<pitastrudl> heh
<yang> ko mi je prvic dal omako pekoco noter, mi je blo tok mocno, da ga nisem mogu pojest
<pitastrudl> horsa nikol nism neki maru
<pitastrudl> oz je dokaj drga
<pitastrudl> drag
<pitastrudl> pa okus ni neki uau
<pitastrudl> grem rajš po dve pici u merkator
<pitastrudl> :DD
<pitastrudl> model js sm tok lačn
<pitastrudl> evo live USB z ubuntujem narjen
<pitastrudl> zdej pa iti jest
<yang> https://scontent-b.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xpa1/v/t1.0-9/10622723_10153186895348849_8691188572326601909_n.jpg?oh=bdd200ea3fae862131efdb04a4a8b81a&oe=54BF439B
<pitastrudl> bom na fonu Å¡e naprej ircal :P
<yang> Chili peppers (from left to right) - Trinidad Scorpion, Carolina Reaper, Bhut Jolokia, Jalapeno Orange, Jalapeno Early, African bird, Jalapeno Chichimeca (3 from upper right side)
<pitastrudl> najs
<yang> tri plodove mam za obrat se, en je ze zrel, dva sta pa se majhna
<yang> https://fbcdn-sphotos-h-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-xap1/v/t1.0-9/p296x100/10653735_10153252056693849_4296251463254312389_n.jpg?oh=18a81beff5335b72509aa97c94f69903&oe=54AED785&__gda__=1421557054_ab92c92ed3725e24795c305d883cb58f
<yang> tak je recimo po 236 dnevih, ze prej je cvetel, samo ni bil oprasen
<pitastrudl> hh
<CrazyLemon> pol si ga pa oprasil? :>
<yang> CrazyLemon: ma oprasila ga je cebela ali cmrlj, sicer lahko tudi sam sex zganjas z vatirano palcko samo tega nisem pocel
<yang> ampak redko zaide nekaj zivega na moj balkon
<yang> danes je priletel ptic se zaletel v sipo in naredil samomor
<yang> http://jp.si/birdie
<Pepelka90> Index of /birdie
<lynxlynxlynx> rumenoglavi kraljiček
<yang> aja
<yang> hvalam nisem vedel kaj je zaen
<yang> revcek
<dz0ny_> hm v iptables je -i eth0 optional right?
<CrazyLemon> http://youtu.be/yQhWff9QWNw
<Pepelka90> Android "Winnebago" Ad - YouTube
<Pepelka90>  [Ubuntu.si] daark018: Ubuntu in Tomato router  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/42224/#p42224
<dz0ny_> .aptf pip
<jabuk1> /usr/share/ansible/pip > ansible
<jabuk1> /usr/bin/pip > python-pip
<dz0ny_> .aptf pyconfig.h
<jabuk1> /usr/include/x86_64-linux-gnu/python2.7_d/pyconfig.h > libpython2.7-dbg [not i386]
<jabuk1> /usr/include/x86_64-linux-gnu/python2.7/pyconfig.h > libpython2.7-dev [not i386]
<jabuk1> /usr/include/python3.3m/pyconfig.h > libpython3.3-dev
<jabuk1> /usr/include/python3.3dm/pyconfig.h > libpython3.3-dbg
<jabuk1> /usr/include/python2.7_d/pyconfig.h > libpython2.7-dbg
<jabuk1> /usr/include/python2.7/pyconfig.h > libpython2.7-dev
<jabuk1> /usr/include/i386-linux-gnu/python3.3m/pyconfig.h > libpython3.3-dev [not amd64]
<jabuk1> /usr/include/i386-linux-gnu/python3.3dm/pyconfig.h > libpython3.3-dbg [not amd64]
<jabuk1> /usr/include/i386-linux-gnu/python2.7_d/pyconfig.h > libpython2.7-dbg [not amd64]
<jabuk1> /usr/include/i386-linux-gnu/python2.7/pyconfig.h > libpython2.7-dev [not amd64]
<upd> um am a ima python if else določene z zamikom
<Pepelka90>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Firefox 33 Stable Rolls Out With Search Suggestions, OpenH264 Support  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/HdKxXWumCI8/firefox-33-stable-download-linux
<lynxlynxlynx> zamikom?
<upd> odmikom
<upd> Rememeber, to indicate a block of code in Python, you must indent each line
<upd> of the block by the same amount.
<upd> indent je koliko je prostora spredaj ane
<lynxlynxlynx> ja
<lynxlynxlynx> keyword pa :
<lynxlynxlynx> če za telo ne daš odmika, boš itak syntax error fasal
<upd> hm ok
<upd> http://pastebin.com/XwtkKmXZ tole mi ni jasno
<Pepelka90> [Python] import sys number = [0.01, 0.1] print(number[0]) def trunc(f, n): - Pastebin.com
<upd> 39 vrstica ('DONE! in a je ', '5.000')
<dz0ny_> upd: fyi http://repl.it/10F
<Pepelka90> repl.it
<Pepelka90> »Run code in a variety of languages from your browser!«
<upd> ja a je 5.000  elif a != 5: ta se pa izvede
<upd> a česa ne vidim ?
<Pepelka90>  [Ubuntu.si] daark018: Re: Ogled Siol TViN na Ubuntuju  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/42225/#p42225
<lynxlynxlynx> tip se ne ujema
<lynxlynxlynx> sej vidiš v trunc, da naredi string (printf varianta)
<upd> am ja ravno ugotivil
<upd> ugotovil*
<upd> Deciamal(a) resi problem
#ubuntu-si 2014-10-15
<miha> http://thenextweb.com/google/2014/10/15/web-encryption-vulnerability-opens-encrypted-data-hackers/
<Pepelka90> Google Reveals SSL Encryption Vulnerability
<Pepelka90> »Turns out that the Secure Sockets Layer (SSL) encryption we’ve relied on for secure communication on the Internet has a vulnerability. Today Google researchers announced (PDF link) that they have found a... Keep reading →«
<yang> .vreme lj
<jabuk1> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 14°C @15.10.2014 8:00 CEST.
<jabuk1> Vlažnost: 96%  zmerno oblačno
<jabuk1> Sončni vzhod: 07:19:32, Kulminacija: 12:48:52, Sončni zahod: 18:18:11
<jabuk1> Dan je dolg: 10ur 58min 39s, Luna je v ščipu
<idioterna> kdorkoli SSLv3 uporabla si zasluz to
<napsy> to sm pa ze bral nekje
<napsy> dolgo casa nazaj za ta feature :)
<Sky[x]> gledam kako se to sklop za chrome pa sploh ni interfaca ce sem dobr prebral, FF ma do lepo narjen
<miha> http://askubuntu.com/questions/537196/how-do-i-patch-workaround-sslv3-poodle-vulnerability-cve-2014-3566
<Pepelka90> security - How do I patch/workaround SSLv3 POODLE vulnerability (CVE­-2014­-3566)? - Ask Ubuntu
<napsy> vulnerability in SSL/TLS called POODLE
<napsy> srsly
<napsy> lahk bi kj bol dramaticnega
<miha> kdo bo napisal kako novico za ubuntu.si ?:)
<zdobersek> ANGRYPOODLE
<idioterna> a DOBERMAN
<zdobersek> sup
<napsy> ssl e-bola
<zdobersek> POODLEWITHRABIES
<idioterna> RABIDPOODLE torej?
<zdobersek> RABIDPOODLETHATBITES
<napsy> mora pa bit obvezn kratica
<napsy> cene ni cool
<zdobersek> cene je drek
<zdobersek> RABITPOODLETHATBITES pa je IMO ok
<zdobersek> RPTB
<idioterna> ne dissej ceneta
<zdobersek> ok
<zdobersek> I un-diss
<idioterna> cene ima avion
<zdobersek> samo enga?
<idioterna> pise v prvem berilu
<napsy> ah
<napsy> http://poodlebleed.com/
<Pepelka90> Poodlebleed Bug - CVE-2014-3566
<Pepelka90> »Poodlebleed Bug«
<napsy> poodlebleed
<napsy> to je ze bols
<zdobersek> poodlebreed
<zdobersek> there shall be more
<napsy> lol
<idioterna> nah, they're all cunts.
<zdobersek> with rabies
<idioterna> but if even one starts being a dick, things could turn nasty
<zdobersek> oozing rabies all over the place
<zdobersek> hey ubuntulog
<zdobersek> watcha doin
<jabuk1> http://i3.kym-cdn.com/photos/images/newsfeed/000/616/730/3cb.gif
<dz0ny_> .aptf pcap.h
<jabuk1> /usr/src/linux-headers-3.11.0-12-generic/include/config/input/pcap.h > linux-headers-3.11.0-12-generic
<jabuk1> /usr/src/linux-headers-3.11.0-12-generic/include/config/ezx/pcap.h > linux-headers-3.11.0-12-generic
<jabuk1> /usr/src/linux-headers-3.11.0-11-lowlatency/include/config/touchscreen/pcap.h > linux-headers-3.11.0-11-lowlatency
<jabuk1> /usr/src/linux-headers-3.11.0-11-lowlatency/include/config/rtc/drv/pcap.h > linux-headers-3.11.0-11-lowlatency
<jabuk1> /usr/src/linux-headers-3.11.0-11-lowlatency/include/config/regulator/pcap.h > linux-headers-3.11.0-11-lowlatency
<jabuk1> /usr/src/linux-headers-3.11.0-11-lowlatency/include/config/input/pcap.h > linux-headers-3.11.0-11-lowlatency
<jabuk1> /usr/src/linux-headers-3.11.0-11-lowlatency/include/config/ezx/pcap.h > linux-headers-3.11.0-11-lowlatency
<jabuk1> /usr/include/pcap/pcap.h > libpcap0.8-dev
<jabuk1> /usr/include/pcap.h > libpcap0.8-dev
<jabuk1> /usr/include/freerdp/utils/pcap.h > libfreerdp-dev
<pitastrudl> jutro
<napsy> lp
<pitastrudl> ima kdo idejo kak virtualboxu povedat naj uporabi .iso fajl od ubuntuja
<pitastrudl> med procesom mi sploh ne vpraša za .iso fajl
<Sky[x]> a?
<Sky[x]> jst ponavad preko GUI nastavim to
<napsy> pitastrudl: v settingsih za virtualko nastavis cdrom na iso fajl
<pitastrudl> ja sm vidu ja
<pitastrudl> haha
<pitastrudl> btw, kaj kliknem ko se zažene? install without trying al install?
<pitastrudl> v virtualki
<pitastrudl> sej ne more valda inštalirat čez :D
<napsy> ka?
<pitastrudl> nč nč
<pitastrudl> haha
<pitastrudl> hm
<pitastrudl> ubuntu v virtualboxu že 10minut neki melje ko sem izbral jezik
<napsy> mas slab comp
<dz0ny_> hehe
<dz0ny_> namesca
<dz0ny_> pae vlkjuci pa vsa jedra na cpu
<pitastrudl> napsy: ni glih slab komp :P oz laptop
<pitastrudl> dz0ny_: kako to misliš
<dz0ny_> pitastrudl: http://www.blackmoreops.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/04/657x416xA-detailed-guide-on-installing-Kali-Linux-on-VirtualBox-blackMORE-Ops-14.png.pagespeed.ic.CYB7G96uPL.png
<dz0ny_> pitastrudl: http://www.blackmoreops.com/2014/04/08/detailed-guide-installing-kali-linux-on-virtualbox/
<Pepelka90> A detailed guide on installing Kali Linux on VirtualBox - blackMORE Ops
<Pepelka90> »A lot of the users would like to do crazy stuffs with their Kali Linux. If you're doing something you're not sure, you want to install unknown packages, modify some code but don't want to break your HOST OS, running and installing Kali Linux on VirtualBox is the best way to go. You could also try using VMware but as VMware is proprietary and VirtualBox is free to use, there's no argument which way usual users would go. Running Kali Linux on VirtualBo
<dz0ny_> kr temule sledi
<dz0ny_> slideshovu
<pitastrudl> dz0ny_: sam pomoje nemorm spremenit nastavitve ko že llaufa virtualka
<dz0ny_> nope
<pitastrudl> se pravm morm mal počakat še :s
<dz0ny_> ugasneš , nastaviš,zaženeš
<dz0ny_> pa ne pozab virtualbox modulov
<dz0ny_> td na tej strani piše :)
<pitastrudl> kakih modulov
<pitastrudl> kk
<pitastrudl> dz0ny_: ne gre procesorja spreminjat, siva je opcija
<dz0ny_> vkljuci vte v biosu
<dz0ny_> al ka je ze
<dz0ny_> podporo za virtualizacijo
<pitastrudl> aha ok
<dz0ny_> ker drugace bo res slow :D
<idioterna> but as VMware is proprietary and VirtualBox is free to use
<idioterna> vmware is free to use and virtualbox is proprietary
<dz0ny_> vmware sucks na winpc
<dz0ny_> apple pa virtualbox
<dz0ny_> na apple*
<idioterna> mhm
<idioterna> everything sucks :)
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AlEE3hXJe5o
<Pepelka90> Sweeeeet - YouTube
<Pepelka90> »There can only be one L. Coming soon.«
<CrazyLemon> lady finger????
<Pepelka90>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Install Syncthing In Ubuntu Or Linux Mint Via PPA  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/yVq5u3MNYn8/install-syncthing-in-ubuntu-or-linux.html
<upd> ime je res čudno
<CrazyLemon> https://android.com/versions/lollipop-5-0/
<CrazyLemon> fresh from the oven
<CrazyLemon> http://www.google.com/intl/all/nexus/
<Pepelka90> Nexus – Google
<CrazyLemon> 5,9"
<R33D3M33R> a kdo ve zakaj ne dela tale vnos v crontabu: * * * * * htpc /home/htpc/skripta.sh > /home/htpc/log.txt
<R33D3M33R> skripta: http://pastebin.com/NkVH4nX0
<Pepelka90> [Bash] #!bin/bash MAC="AA:BB:CC:DD:EE:FF" while true do if hcitool con | grep -q " - Pastebin.com
<R33D3M33R> -rwxrwxr-x  1 htpc htpc  257 okt 15 18:50 skripta.sh
<R33D3M33R> skripta se pravilno izvede, če jo zaženem ročno
<CrazyLemon> zakaj pa echojaš zakaj ne bi direkt v log pisal pa izpustiš stdout ? :)
<R33D3M33R> tisto je bolj za ročni zagon
<R33D3M33R> da vem kaj skripta dela
<R33D3M33R> v log.txt pa redirectam samo zato, da vidim ali cron dela ali ne
<R33D3M33R> in dela, log.txt se ustvari
<dz0ny_> R33D3M33R: [O]: #!bin/bash
<dz0ny_> a vidiš kako napako :)?
<CrazyLemon> js vidim js vidim
<CrazyLemon> a lahk js povem a lahk pls pls pretty pls
<CrazyLemon> :)
<R33D3M33R> avč :)
<R33D3M33R> ne morem verjeti, da tega nisem videl
<R33D3M33R> sem popravil, bomo videli, če dela
<R33D3M33R> nep, bo treba res echo v nek log dati
<R33D3M33R> torej, skripte sploh ne zažene
<R33D3M33R> vrstica se izvede, ampak skripte ne zažene
<dz0ny_> kaj je pa htpc?
<dz0ny_> user?
<R33D3M33R> ja
<dz0ny_> pol ne delaj tega
<R33D3M33R> to so priporočali, ampak ni naredilo nič
<dz0ny_> nastavi cron kot tist user
<dz0ny_> su htpc; crontab -e
<R33D3M33R> zadevo nastavljam preko crontab -e
<dz0ny_> kot htpc user
<dz0ny_> ne rabiš še enkrat htpc dodajat
<R33D3M33R> htpc@htpc:~$ whoami
<R33D3M33R> htpc
<R33D3M33R> pa res
<R33D3M33R> zdaj pa dela, ko sem odstranil htpc
<R33D3M33R> torej povzetek:
<dz0ny_> :D
<R33D3M33R> kriva je bila shebang vrstica
<R33D3M33R> v iskanju rešitve sem dodajal čarovnije iz spleta
<R33D3M33R> kar se je izkazalo Å¡e za bolj narobe zadevo :)
<R33D3M33R> hvala vsem za pomoč!
<dz0ny_> opens beer
<dz0ny_> me/ opens large beer
 * CrazyLemon autocorrects dz0ny_s typos
<CrazyLemon> :>
<R33D3M33R> btw: če hoče kdo GOG Galaxy za winse preizkusit: http://www.gog.com/news/giveaway_aliens_vs_predator_classic_2000
<Pepelka90> Giveaway: Aliens vs Predator Classic 2000 ● GOG.com
<Pepelka90> »Download the best games on Windows & Mac. A vast selection of titles, DRM-free, with free goodies, customer love, and one fair price for all regions.«
<R33D3M33R> free game included :)
<CrazyLemon> za winse
<CrazyLemon> pffft
<R33D3M33R> saj bo najbrž kmalu za Linux tudi :P
<R33D3M33R> tak btw: kako pa napreduje stran?
<CrazyLemon> https://www.nccgroup.com/en/blog/2014/10/analysis-of-the-linux-backdoor-used-in-freenode-irc-network-compromise/
<Pepelka90> Analysis of the Linux backdoor used in freenode IRC network compromise | NCC Group
<CrazyLemon> stran ali forum?
<R33D3M33R> forum
<CrazyLemon> forum je on stop..ker nimam časa da ga releaseam
<CrazyLemon> mislim da sm več ali manj vse končal
<R33D3M33R> ql
<CrazyLemon> no.. ni končana analitika
<CrazyLemon> to je edino kar se spomnim
<CrazyLemon> to naj bi dz0ny neki zrihtal :p
<R33D3M33R> analitiko pa rabimo ker? :)
<CrazyLemon> it is fun!
<R33D3M33R> saj imaš viewcount ... to je to
<CrazyLemon> a veš koliko zanimivih zadev najdeš na analitiki :)
<R33D3M33R> vem, sem jo imel na svoji strani ... sem pa ugotovil, da je v bistvu izgubljanje časa
<CrazyLemon> recimo če na najdi.si vpišeš 'lobi' smo mi 7 link :D
<CrazyLemon> pa recimo veš da je zelo malo obiskov z IE
<CrazyLemon> et cetera
<R33D3M33R> to je samo po sebi umevno :)
<CrazyLemon> R33D3M33R ma ni
<CrazyLemon> ker je še vedno večina obiska pride z non-linux OS :)
<CrazyLemon> -je
<R33D3M33R> glede na delež firefoxa in chrome v SLO je. ..
<CrazyLemon> anyway..analitika ni must have ampak je nice to have :)
<CrazyLemon> en fraj vikend rabim
<CrazyLemon> en dan da launcham..drugi dan da spucam mogoče buge
<CrazyLemon> pa bi bilo to to :)
<R33D3M33R> good luck :P
<R33D3M33R> aja, kam smo dali iskalnik na prvi strani?
<upd> A kernel module, which listens for “magic” packets and triggers the user-mode helper.
<CrazyLemon> R33D3M33R skrili smo ga..use google :)
<R33D3M33R> no, mene to moti :P
<CrazyLemon> R33D3M33R iskalnik je bil grd
<CrazyLemon> mislim.. cel wp potrebuje redesign
<upd> waw to sem imel že 5 let nazaj v mojem programu, k je lavfal sniffer, jaz sem pa tcp header zgeneriral z mojimi parametri in k je sniffer to zaznal je odpru listen socket..
<R33D3M33R> ja, ampak na 404 page pa Å¡e vseeno je: https://www.ubuntu.si/xyz
<R33D3M33R> in ne vidim grdote :P
<CrazyLemon> R33D3M33R amm..to je 404 page
<CrazyLemon> govorim o widgetu na prvi strani
<R33D3M33R> a ni samo input polje?
<R33D3M33R> al kaj je?
<CrazyLemon> ne vem..ne paše na prvo stran :p
<CrazyLemon> bbl
<R33D3M33R> kak ne paše?
<R33D3M33R> sem ga dodal :P
<dz0ny_> CrazyLemon: kje delaš:)?
<dz0ny_> upd: libpcap :)
<upd> da
<CrazyLemon> R33D3M33R lej kok je grd widget no
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ kdo pravi da delam? :D
<dz0ny_> you did
<dz0ny_> k praviš da nimaš časa
<CrazyLemon> ah.. vzgajanje rastlin vzame dosti časa.. k se moraš pogovarjat z rastlinicami pa to
<CrazyLemon> :p
<R33D3M33R> CrazyLemon: kak je lahko inputbox z enim gumbom grd?
<CrazyLemon> R33D3M33R to da je sploh gumb pove ogromno :)
<CrazyLemon> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/17510489/beauty.png
<R33D3M33R> veliko sreče pri uporabi tega na mobilniku
<CrazyLemon> R33D3M33R a ni tole lepše kot gumbi? :)
<R33D3M33R> a enter boš pa pričaral?
<CrazyLemon> R33D3M33R pa nimajo vsi takih old skul telefonov kot ti :D
<R33D3M33R> poglej v analitiko pa boš videl koliko je uporabnikov z butastimi browserji :P
<CrazyLemon> R33D3M33R 14 danes
<CrazyLemon> 6 safari..4 IE
<CrazyLemon> pa 4 unknown (ti in tebi podobni)
<CrazyLemon> :D
<R33D3M33R> torej > 0 :)
<CrazyLemon> če ni vsaj 5% se ne splača podpirat tega! :)
<CrazyLemon> sploh pa.. zato pa je potreben redesign wpja
<CrazyLemon> da je tudi na mobilnikih bl friendly designn
<R33D3M33R> opera mini pa je zadeva čisto ok
<R33D3M33R> a lahko kdo v kateremkoli updaterju preveri tole: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/apper/+bug/1295986
<Pepelka90> Bug #1295986 “After checking for updates, apper incorrectly show...” : Bugs : “apper” package : Ubuntu
<R33D3M33R> torej *update-managerju*
<R33D3M33R> in ne v software centrih in podobno
<dz0ny_> R33D3M33R: sigh, dej poglej datum
<R33D3M33R> kateri in zakaj?
#ubuntu-si 2014-10-16
<napsy> jutro
<dz0ny_> dab
<dz0ny_> dan
<pitastrudl> jutro
<napsy> lp
<Sky[x]> lp
<napsy> kako smo?
<pitastrudl> zaspano
<napsy> eh menda ne
<napsy> sj se je dan sele zacel
<napsy> :)
<dz0ny_> napsy: Å¡tudentje :>
<napsy> c-c-c
<napsy> man alkohola pa sexa
<idioterna> k sm js svoj char delu sm vse drinking endurance points za sexual endurance points zamenu
<idioterna> pa mi ni nc zal.
<napsy> taku taku
<napsy> ja nc
<napsy> manj seksat pa vec codirat, porkadus!
<idioterna> sej ful kodiramo
<Pepelka90>  [Ubuntu.si] motokultivator: Re: zip, rar datoteke  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/42226/#p42226
<pitastrudl> pri virtualki, kateri je najbolj praktičen hard disk
<pitastrudl> tele opcije mam http://prntscr.com/4wnudf
<Pepelka90> Screenshot by Lightshot
<Pepelka90> »Captured with Lightshot«
<dz0ny_> vdi
<dz0ny_> nimas kej komplicirat
<napsy> decisions, decisions :)
<yang> Rabi kdo kaj iz Celovca ?
<napsy> kaj ponujas?
<yang> kar pac rabis
<yang> Tehniko ponavad kupim v E-tec
<idioterna> http://bou.si/pic/tivoli.jpg
<napsy> lol
<yang> heh
<yang> a je to photoshop
<yang> aja
<yang> PO-Kopalisce :)
<yang> OpenWrt BarrierBreaker 14.07 izdan
<dz0ny_> P je izdajalski
<dz0ny_> yang: http://www.reddit.com/r/technology/comments/2je9ms/anonabox_scam_why_i_dont_trust_them/
<Pepelka90> Anonabox scam - Why I don't trust them! : technology
<Pepelka90> »Hi, You may know me from this thread https://www.reddit.com/r/privacy/comments/2j9caq/anonabox_tor_router_box_is_false_representation/ I feel...«
<dz0ny_> al kdo je limal
<dz0ny_> CrazyLemon: ^^
<yang> nevem kaj je anonamabox, bom prebral
<dz0ny_> $604,568
<napsy> but if it's a lie, it must be true
<dz0ny_> shiit
<dz0ny_> https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/augustgermar/anonabox-a-tor-hardware-router
<Pepelka90> anonabox : a Tor hardware router by August Germar — Kickstarter
<Pepelka90> »The anonabox is an open source embedded networking device designed specifically to run Tor. It's 100% Open Source.«
<dz0ny_> not tle bi stalman lahko udaru po mizi
<dz0ny_> 100% open source is not a thingy ce ti namestiš tor gor
<dz0ny_> source do fw pa ni
<dz0ny_> nikjer...
<yang> dz0ny_: ne bom komentiral anomabox, ker nevem kaj to je, na redditu pise, da je modificiran openwrt...OpenWRT je ok, ni pa free, libreCMC pa je de-bloban OpenWRT, tko da je verjetno zabavno razvijati kodo za ta projekt.
<yang> "na sreco" sem imel ze prej TP-link 741ND, katerega sem flashal z libreCMC in mi Wi-Fi lepo deluje
<yang> Moral bi pa seveda nadit porte za se novejse routerje
<idioterna> TROJNE PIKE!
<idioterna> http://trgovina.mercator.si/wcsstore/Zivila/upload/banners/2013/Pnevmatike_1000x250px.jpg
<idioterna> yang: to res mors izkoristit.
<napsy> score!
<yang> haha
<yang> klinc
<yang> pol leta sem zbiral te tocke
<idioterna> js jih nism se nikol
<yang> ampak itak je mercator tut 2x drazji kot razne druge firme, tko da itak nic ne prisparas pol
<napsy> idioterna: yang je priden consumer :)
<idioterna> mhm
<yang> ma zbiras pol leta te pike, zmer delas gneco , zato da mas nakoncu 5 eur bonusa, brezveze
<idioterna> zihr ma leklerk pa hofer pa spar pa lidl kartice
<yang> ne
<idioterna> ce bi bil pametn bi mel tut eurospin, k je najcenejsi
<yang> al pa morda, mislim da hofer nima
<yang> enkrat sem prasu v hoferju, so rekli da nimajo kartice za popust, eurospin je pa verjetno najcenejsi od vseh ja
<yang> v eurospinu majo v redu italjanska vina, ribe, pasto, pomodoro omakce, pa cistila
<yang> to je tutu poceni
<yang> sam zgleda so vsi eurospini nekam delec od mene, tko da nikol tm ne kupujem
<yang> sej ce bi kle stadion bil zgrajen do konca, bi sigurno neka velka trgovina tipa diskont bla noter
<yang> tko pa ni
<yang> tega smo se nadejali
<yang> pa ni blo nic iz tega
<idioterna> ha
<idioterna> hoces rect
<idioterna> ce bi kdo dokoncal trgovino poleg dokoncanga stadiona
<yang> ja no pac to kar je blo v sklopu stadiona zastavljeno, se je 3/4 nedograjenega
<idioterna> pa ni noben, ker v getu nimate dost kupne moci, da bi se splacal za vas postavlat stacune
<idioterna> ja, ampak ti rad reces, da stadion ni koncan
<yang> ma to bi od povsod prihajali
<idioterna> sej so ze lastniki
<idioterna> sam dokoncal se niso
<yang> pejt enkrat na sprehod tule naokoli, pa bos videl kaksna povrsina je nedograjena
<idioterna> ne stekam od kje teb ideja da nism se bil tam
<idioterna> s kolesom sm prevozu po dolgem in pocez celo gradbisce
<idioterna> tam kjer bi morali bit lokali jih ni ker zasebni investitorji niso dokoncali
<yang> nevem kok so mel to zasebniki cez, ampak celotna gradnja je zastala
<yang> pac trgovski center
<yang> pa zelo tezko bo sanirati, ce se bodo kdaj sploh odlocili dokoncati gradnjo, ker ni bilo vmes, kako bi se reklo pripravljeno na zacasno ustavitev (treba je beton zascitit in to)
<yang> pa tut ogromno graz je nedograjenih
<yang> garaz
<idioterna> jah
<idioterna> bos ti kupil pa investiral, pa bo narejeno
<idioterna> js ne bom, k sovrazim avtomobile.
<yang> te garaze bi prav prisle tudi ob tekmah in prireditvah, da ne bi ljudje parkirali povsod naokoli
<yang> kle nas recimo prepricujejo da naj si tam najamemo parkirno mesto in ne parkiramo med bloki
<yang> ces da bodo v kratkem zaceli vse popisovati, ki parkirajo med bloki
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ jabuk much?
<yang> ker ovirajo dovozno pot za intervencijska vozila
<dz0ny_> CrazyLemon: spremeni nekaj v source
<dz0ny_> pa se bo restartal
<yang> heh
<yang> parkirisce je za 100 avtomobilov
<yang> avtomobilov pa je 10x toliko
<CrazyLemon> oh..celo readme prime :)
<travis-ci> ubuntu-si/ircbot (f8c0c41) : The build passed.
<travis-ci> Build details: http://travis-ci.org/ubuntu-si/ircbot/builds/38154926
<lynxlynxlynx> http://imgur.com/gallery/19WGjiV
<Pepelka90> Americunt getting Rekt - Imgur
<Pepelka90> »The most viral images on the internet, curated in real time by a dedicated community through commenting, voting and sharing.«
<CrazyLemon> a pozna kdo spletno trgovino electronic4you ?
<yang> CrazyLemon: rabis kaj od njih, vidm da so v celovcu
<CrazyLemon> yang razmišljam o nakupu nexusa pri njih
<CrazyLemon> samo ni mi ravno všeč odgovor lg servisa pri nas
<CrazyLemon> pravijo da moram potem uveljavljat garancijo v avstriji (???)
<yang> ja ponavadi jo uveljavljas tam kjer kupis izdelek
<yang> ampak vecinoma avstrijci/nemci kar zamenjajo robo ce je defekt
<CrazyLemon> ne..ponavadi jo uveljavljaš na servisu proizvajalca :)
<yang> sam jo moras posiljat/nosit nazaj, vprasanje kok se ti to izplaca
<CrazyLemon> https://code.google.com/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=315401#c124
<Pepelka90> Issue 315401 - chromium - Drop support for ext2/3/4 from Files.app (cros-disks) - An open-source project to help move the web forward. - Google Project Hosting
<CrazyLemon> mhm..thats what i thought
<CrazyLemon> silly google
<pitastrudl> CrazyLemon: glede na to da smo v EU bi morala garancija veljat tudi pri nas
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl to sem jih tudi vprašal..pa so mi odgovorili tisto zgoraj
<CrazyLemon> uveljavljanje garancije v državi nakupa
<CrazyLemon> :/
<pitastrudl> ./
<pitastrudl> zarad tega se oddaljujem nakupov iz tujine
<CrazyLemon> mah.. IMO to je neumnost
<pitastrudl> mhm
<CrazyLemon> tako kot si ti napisal.. če je LG ga popravi LG servis
<CrazyLemon> če je ta v tadžikistanu
<CrazyLemon> ali v novi gorici
<CrazyLemon> http://www.electronic4you.si/service-center/garantie/
<Pepelka90> Garantie - electronic4you Slovenija
<Pepelka90> »electronic4you hat es sich, als einer von Österreichs größten Online Anbietern, zum Ziel gesetzt, die beste Technik zu besten Preisen anzubieten. Ein riesiges Lager sowie ausgefeilte Logistik machen es möglich, dass die bestellte Ware schnellstmöglich zu unseren Kunden geliefert wird. Dabei spielen unsere 8 Abholshops ebenfalls eine große Rolle. Hier wird es unseren Kunden ermöglicht die online bestellte Ware noch am selben Tag abzuholen. Besu
<CrazyLemon> tudi oni pišejo..da se pošlje kr direkt na servis proizvajalca..ker je hitreje :)
<yang> zakaj pa bi oni popravljali izdelke ki jih ti kupis na svedskem
<yang> in obratno ?
<yang> razen ce bi take ppogoje uvedla evropska unija, pa jih ocitno ni
<yang> vsak uvoznik je sciten v domaci drzavi kjer tudi izbere pooblascene serviserje
<yang> meni se to ne zdi cudno
<yang> ker je tudi servis placan za popravila s strani prodajalcev
<yang> predstavljaj si da bi nevem 5000 ljudi kupilo televizorje v avstriji, ker so cenejsi , zeleli pa bi jih popravljati pri nas
<yang> kaj bi nas serviser imel od tega, avstrijci mu ne bodo krili stroske servisa
<yang> ko gres kupit nekaj v harvey norman, ti dajo sprintan list kjer pisejo pooblasceni serviserji s katerimi ima harvey sklenjeno pogodbo
<CrazyLemon> am.. harvey nima nič sklenjene pogodbe ker "vsak" proizvajalec ima svoj servis
<yang> CrazyLemon: tebi je prevec dati nevem 200 eur za rabljen telefon in bojis se kupiti novega v avstriji ker ti ne bo veljala garancija pri nas, najbolje da sploh nicesar ne kupis
<CrazyLemon> yang dej..
<CrazyLemon> dal te bom na ignore ti in tvoji nasveti
<CrazyLemon> ti bi bil najbolj srečen če bi js govoril o fairphoneu
<yang> ce bi se jaz ukvarjal z enim nepomembnim nakupom telefona 2 meseca bi se mi  ze zmesalo
<CrazyLemon> niti en mesec ni
<yang> pa brez zamere
<CrazyLemon> nepomemben zate.. pomemben zame ..torej če te ne zanima /ignore :)
<yang> pocakaj se 3 mesece bo zue nov model zunaj pa se bos glede tistega potem lahko sekiral zakaj nisi pocakal
<CrazyLemon> ne rabim čakat 3 mesece če je že zunaj in bo kmalu na trgu
<yang> noben presezek ne bo, ze kakih 8 let ni presezkov na podrocju mobilne telefonije
<yang> razen tega, da je klicanje po telefonu postalo zdaj samo ena izmed aplikacij na telefonu
<yang> bral sem clanek da delajo neke kitajske telefone, za veliko nizjo ceno, ki delujejo enako dobro kot vse te drage firme
<yang> v Monitorju
<CrazyLemon> right.. in kje boš uveljavljal garancijo kitajskega telefona? :>
<yang> pa tudi kitajci se nam smejijo, ker placujem 10x vec kot placujejo oni za to elektroniko tam
<yang> ma glej ce je telefon 10% cene, tudi ce crkne, nisi v zgubi
<yang> proizvodna cena iphonea je okoli 15-20 usd
<yang> ostalo je zasluzek
<CrazyLemon> wat?
<jabuk> http://i3.kym-cdn.com/photos/images/newsfeed/000/173/576/Wat8.jpg
<CrazyLemon> in ni telefon 10% cene
<yang> so sesteli vse stroske ki nastanejo pri proizvodnji iphoneov
<CrazyLemon> ampak stanejo tam okrog 250 USD
<yang> ne, na kitajskem so tudi cenejsi
<yang> pa ne govorim o firmah amapk o noname telefonih
<CrazyLemon> pri monitorju so govorili o meizu mx3 :)
<yang> iphone tudi na kitajskem verjetno ni poceni, ampak razne android naprave noname so pa prakticno brez cene
<yang> CrazyLemon: poglej na techtrade.si tukaj prodajajo neke kitajske android telefone za nizko ceno, enkrat sem jih videl v trgovini po 150 eur nove
<CrazyLemon> http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Original-MEIZU-MX3-Phone-Exynos5410-Quad-Quad-Core-2GB-RAM-64GB-ROM-GPS-Mobile-Phone-5/1964050976.html?s=p
<CrazyLemon> evo ti tvojga kitajca iz monitorja :)
<Pepelka90> Original MEIZU MX3 Phone Exynos5410 Quad + Quad Core 2GB RAM 64GB ROM GPS Mobile Phone 5.1 Inch 1800 x 1080p IPS Flyme3 Android -in Mobile Phones from Electronics on Aliexpress.com | Alibaba Group
<Pepelka90> »Cheap phone star, Buy Quality phone data directly from China phone music player download Suppliers:   Highlight: 100% original Meizu MX3 phone -5.1'' Corning Gorilla glass 1800 x 1080 pixels screen -Exynos 5410 Qu«
<pitastrudl> kaj mi bo kitajski telefon za 150€ pa tut če ma enake specifikacije če je development zanga u kurcu
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl +1
<pitastrudl> in morš na servis pošilat, k sam nč nemorš
<yang> zakaj mislis da je development v kurcu, vecinoma elektroniko sestavljajo v istih tovarnah
<pitastrudl> zato ker jih folk ne kupuje in ni interesa
<yang> a mislis da ce pise firma gor da je boljsi
<pitastrudl> ne
<pitastrudl> je pa več zanimanja zanga, therefore več custom romov in druge podpore
<pitastrudl> tako pač je
<pitastrudl> :)
<yang> noname telefoni so delani za kitajski trg in so enake kvalitete kot te ki jih prodajajo za zahod, samo firma ne sme bit or napisana
<pitastrudl> nej bo iste kvalitete
<pitastrudl> sam software bo vseen u kurcu
<yang> pa ce so celo komponente enake
<pitastrudl> vem ja
<pitastrudl> sam software Å¡e vedno ne bo isti
<pitastrudl> :))
<yang> software je itak android
<yang> gre se samo za marketinski trik, da tebe nategnejo da je apple vreden 600 eur, za noname pa ne bos dal 600 eur
<yang> to ni od vceraj
<pitastrudl> za noname ni na voljo celo morje custom romov
<pitastrudl> za enga popularnga htc/samsung karkol pa je
<pitastrudl> to je meni pomembno
<yang> moj sorodnik je imel trgovino z elektroniko 20 let nazaj, po osamosvojitvi in ze takrat si lahko kupil TV nordmende za 1000 DM in TV Blaupunkt za 600 DM, izdelava obeh je bila enaka samo drug napis je bil
<pitastrudl> naj si tvje kupuje , jaz ga itak ne gledam
<pitastrudl> :P
<yang> CrazyLemon: kaj manjka recimo temule http://www.aliexpress.com/item/HDC-S5-I9600-Phone-Perfect-1-1-MTK6582-Quad-Core-Smart-Mobile-Phone-5-1-HD/1774260830.html?s=p
<Pepelka90> Fingerprint Waterproof HDC S5 I9600 Phone 2GB RAM 32GB ROM MTK6582 Mobile Smart Phone 5.1" IPS Screen 16MP Camera Android 4.4.2-in Mobile Phones from Electronics on Aliexpress.com | Alibaba Group
<Pepelka90> »Cheap mobile phones with call recording, Buy Quality mobile phone power ic directly from China mobile phone reference Suppliers:«
<CrazyLemon> yang marsikaj..recimo to da je samsung s5 copy
<CrazyLemon> in bi ga lahko zasegli na carini
<yang> ja no evo ce ti ga ne zasezejo
<yang> je isti kot S5 za 1/5 cene
<yang> kupi ga v techtrade, ker je ze ocarinjen :)
<pitastrudl> https://www.google.si/search?q=HDC+S5+I9600&oq=HDC+S5+I9600&aqs=chrome..69i57.349j0j7&sourceid=chrome&es_sm=122&ie=UTF-8#q=HDC+S5+I9600+custom+rom
<Pepelka90> HDC S5 I9600 - Iskanje Google
<pitastrudl> to je problem :P
<yang> pa se garancijo bos imel
<CrazyLemon> yang a dobiš provizijo pri techtradeu? :)
<yang> heh
<yang> jst samo kable kupujem tam
<yang> ampak majo dost kitajske robe
<yang> ce pa bi si prebral kaksen prispevek ki ga je napisal Matthai, pa bi bil nakup telefona trivialna stvar
<idioterna> ja sej je
<idioterna> nexus 5 kups
<yang> jst imam rajsi S3 z replicantom, ni najboljsa resitev, samo se vedno boljsa med najslabsimi, boljsa je samo se ta, da nimas telefona
<idioterna> najboljsa resitev je nexus 5
<pitastrudl> ^
<idioterna> ce prides z replicantom na ksn mejni prehod te pa itak pridrzijo za nedolocen cas ker si terorist
<yang> hehe, verjetno
<lynxlynxlynx> https://twitter.com/tmarble/status/522077111142862848
<Pepelka90> Tom Marble on Twitter: "OH Q: What's your favorite XML parsing tool? A: rm"
<yang> no mislim, da se je Matthai odlocil zivet kar brez mobilenga telefona, vsaj tko je enkrat napisal, jaz o teh tehnologijah nevem toliko ampak zadosti, da vem da znajo tudi skodovati
<idioterna> mhm to sm dons dve poslusu za sabo v vrsti na blagajni
<idioterna> "kar ma manj mascob vse raka povzroca"
<idioterna> "kaksna je sele farmacevtska industrija"
<idioterna> "s tisto kemoterapijo vec skode nardijo k koristi, pobijajo ljudi!"
<CrazyLemon> banda
<zdobersek> I SAYS STAHP http://gfycat.com/ClumsyShimmeringDungbeetle
<Pepelka90> sports - Jiffier gifs through HTML5 Video Conversion.
<Pepelka90> »Jiffier Gifs«
<CrazyLemon> drifter
<zdobersek> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZwL0t5kPf6E
<Pepelka90> Drone racing star wars style Pod racing are back! - YouTube
<Pepelka90> »This is a pre event that happend in france, organized by airgonay, a quadcopter racing fanatic association. Drones are not only for spying or doing the headl...«
<pitastrudl> za dualboot ubuntuja z winsi morm, na winsih odvzet malo particije, oz jo narediti unallocated, potem narediti drugo particijo iz te odvzete particije in nato gor ubuntu dat ane?
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl ni treba narediti particijo..boš že ob namestitvi ubuntuja potem dodelil ta prostor particiji
<CrazyLemon> oziroma če boš izbral možnost bo to ubuntu sam naredu
<pitastrudl> sam so winsi čez cel disk
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl zmanjšaj jih :)
<CrazyLemon> priporočam najprej defragment in nato zmanjšanje particije
<pitastrudl> defragment pa zmanjšanje particije lahk kar z windows tooli nardim ane
<CrazyLemon> tako ja
<CrazyLemon> vsaj defragment
<CrazyLemon> za zmanjšanje ne vem.. ampak obstaja program zihr notri že
<pitastrudl> ok
<pitastrudl> ty
<zdobersek> danes pa sami kalibri na letalu
<zdobersek> Fajonova in Bogovic
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek where did you fly
<CrazyLemon> was it up high
<CrazyLemon> yang samo zate https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/17510489/happy_yang%3F.png
<CrazyLemon> raje plačam več pa ne poslušam več tvojih nasvetov :)
<zdobersek> FRA - LJU
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek first class of course right?
<yang> cestitke, si ga koncno vpplacal, sam nevem ali si dobil podatke z mojga dropboxa zdaj ko so heknili vse accounte ?
<zdobersek> economy
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: FYI, nexus 6 je prsu ven
<zdobersek> u buyin or wat
<pitastrudl> CrazyLemon: kaj si kupu
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: pokaz racun
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek nexus 6 ne bi nikoli mel
<CrazyLemon> 6" ffs
<CrazyLemon> thats more than my hands can handle
 * CrazyLemon coughs
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl nexus 5
<pitastrudl> najs
<CrazyLemon> no ja.. bomo videli kaj bo mobisvet naredu
<pitastrudl> omg
<CrazyLemon> slišal sm že nekaj pripomb okrog njih
<CrazyLemon> :)
<pitastrudl> a si res tm kupu :D
<pitastrudl> hahaha
<CrazyLemon> ja
<CrazyLemon> :D
<pitastrudl> poskrb da dobiš takoj račun pa garancijo
<pitastrudl> sej nevem če že dobiš
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl obviously :)
<pitastrudl> vem da so se eni neki jebal pa to
<pitastrudl> pa poglej da je Å¡tempelj gor pa vse
<CrazyLemon> ma slišal sm tudi par pripomb okrog uveljavljanja garancije
<zdobersek> ... a pol bo dejansko dobu telefon?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek dont be silly
<CrazyLemon> seveda ne
<pitastrudl> a se da dobit 64gb nexus v sloveniji
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl da
<CrazyLemon> kupiš 2x 32gb
<CrazyLemon> :p
<pitastrudl> hahaha
<zdobersek> mhm
<pitastrudl> :D
<pitastrudl> ne sam res
<pitastrudl> a se da kje
<CrazyLemon> nope..js nisem nikjer opazu da bi bil na voljo
<zdobersek> v ITA
<pitastrudl> aha
<pitastrudl> razmišljam če bi zamenu
<pitastrudl> galaxy s4 za nexusa 5
<pitastrudl> sam baje baterija neki ne drži tok dobr k s4
<CrazyLemon> če dosti slikaš..dont :)
<pitastrudl> mja slikam tam zmerno
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl ampak! bo sedaj 5.0 poskrbel za boljšo baterijo na n5 :)
<pitastrudl> bomo vidl
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl so na endgadgetu naredili test z nexus 5 pa primerjali 4.4.4 ter DP 5.0
<pitastrudl> a so že mel 5.0 alkaj
<CrazyLemon> in so dobili 30% boljši rezultat pri 5.0
<pitastrudl> najs
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl ne..developer preview je
<CrazyLemon> to je neki kot recimo beta1
<zdobersek> watta differenze
<jabuk> http://i2.kym-cdn.com/photos/images/newsfeed/000/332/023/c9b.gif
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl http://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2014/07/examining-project-volta-we-put-android-l-through-our-battery-test/
<Pepelka90> Examining Project Volta: We put Android L through our battery test | Ars Technica
<Pepelka90> »Do Google's power optimizations work in the real world?«
<yang> CrazyLemon: dolg si sanjal o tem telefonu
<CrazyLemon> yang not really
<yang> upam, da bos zadovoljen z njim
<CrazyLemon> v bistvu sm na začetku iskal nexus 4 :)
<yang> mene je zanimal sam prvi nexus, pa ga je blo nemogoce dobit, ker je bil naprodaj samo v ameriki takrat
<yang> pol sem nekako kupil i5700
<yang> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Samsung_Galaxy_Spica#mediaviewer/File:Samsung_i5700.jpg TOCNO tega mam
<Pepelka90> Samsung Galaxy Spica - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<yang> ce bi ga na novo lepo poflashal bi se naprej lepo delal, tko pa nisem najdu romov nikjer zanga vec
<yang> sem gledu na forumih in vse
<yang> sam software reset lahk nardim, ampak ni zadosti
<pitastrudl> yang: http://forum.xda-developers.com/galaxy-spica
<Pepelka90> Samsung Galaxy Spica i5700 - XDA Forums
<Pepelka90> »Samsung Galaxy Spica i5700 Forum on XDA Developers«
<yang> pitastrudl: ja hvala pred asom sem gledal tam, morda je kaj novega sedaj, bom ponovno poskusil
<yang> asom/casom
<pitastrudl> kk
<yang> je star telefon in nihce vec ne dela ROMe zanj
<pitastrudl> vrjmamm
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl ti si moderator na slo-android ane?
<CrazyLemon> .rt
<jabuk> Trenutno se predvaja: Made In Heights - Ghosts
<yang> mislim da sem tut tam spraseval ze
<yang> https://tiny.wiki.kernel.org/
<yang> http://www.netindex.com/download/allcountries/
<Pepelka90> Download Speed by Country | Net Index from Ookla
<Pepelka90> »Explore broadband and mobile performance statistics from around the world. Compiled from billions of tests run on Ookla’s websites and apps like Ookla Speedtest«
<pitastrudl> CrazyLemon: administrator
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl no kul.. mi boš zbrisal en oglas .. imaš link na pvt :)
<CrazyLemon> hvala :)
<pitastrudl> hh
<pitastrudl> np
<yang> Grosuplje ima najhitrejsi internet :)
<pitastrudl> CrazyLemon: done
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl vidu ja.. tnx again :)
<CrazyLemon> lp
<pitastrudl> lp
<pitastrudl> če bi si npr vzel nexus 5, pa bi po izteku garancije menjal baterijo, koliko bi me to prišlo
<upd> pitastrudl, tolk kolkr batarija stane ?
<pitastrudl> upd: kaj pa stroški zamenjave?
<upd> sam zamenjaš ?
<pitastrudl> mah sem mislil da ima nexus5 64gb verzijo pa nima
<pitastrudl> zdaj gledam tega oneplusone
<upd> ja rabiš invite
<pitastrudl> mah, bom Å¡e videl
<pitastrudl> dokler bo development za s4 Å¡e dokaj aktiven bom Å¡e ostal
<pitastrudl> vglavnem
<pitastrudl> nekaj bi rad nastavil preko VPSa samo nevem kak se lotit
<pitastrudl> na fonu mam naštiman da mi nardi backup appov vsak dan in uplouda na dropbox
<pitastrudl> sam to traja tri leta
<pitastrudl> ker je dropbox počasen pa isto uploader je počasen
<pitastrudl> rad bi pa direkt na vps uploadal fajle kar bi blo pomoje hitrejš
<pitastrudl> sam pol nevem kak bi naredu da bi iz vpsa pol uploudu fajle na dropbox
<pitastrudl> ker drgač bi tko naredu da bi naredu odjemalc doma na laptopu k laufa skos in bi premaknu fajle iz vpsa na laptopa prek kakega clienta in dau v dropbox folder
<upd> a niso v dropbox dodal možnost lokalnega uplodanja
<pitastrudl> kako to misliš
<upd> ok vrjetno vps ni lokalen, ne vem sj imaš druge programe z sinhronizacijo
<pitastrudl> nevem kak misliš lokalen
<upd> pač v lanu
<pitastrudl> nene
<pitastrudl> digitalocean
<upd> pač na vps naštimi neki da se povežeš pa ti sinhronizira vsebino pa pol daš še na vps da v odzadju meče to še na dropbox
<upd> kakorkoli :D
<pitastrudl> hmmm
<pitastrudl> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LTK7OSVHhcU
<Pepelka90> Gobarska Tone Žagar - YouTube
<Pepelka90> »ansambel Toneta Žagarja Gobarska«
<jabuk> M 1.3 > 34.km JZ od IZOLE @17/10/2014 00:23:32  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.27+N,+13.46+E
<upd> en kit je prdnu
#ubuntu-si 2014-10-17
<jabuk> M 1.9 > 31.km JZ od IZOLE @17/10/2014 04:39:26  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.36+N,+13.36+E
<napsy> dan
<idioterna> huomenta
<napsy> kero vreme :(
<idioterna> hm?
<idioterna> awesome je
<napsy> it's a downer
<idioterna> sm lih bil s psom, komi cakam da grem v office
<idioterna> hm, mogoce bi loh posnel commute po dolgem cajtu
<napsy> ce bi bil sam v pisarni cel cas ja
<napsy> tak pa stalno nekaj
<idioterna> eh
<napsy> hammer time
<zdobersek> good moaning
<dz0ny_> http://www.reddit.com/r/gentlemanboners/
<Pepelka90> GentlemanBoners: Eye Toffee
<Pepelka90> »Gentleman Boners is a true gentleman's club. This is an oasis like no other! Only the finest eye candy of the classiest nature can be found here....«
<Sky[x]> lp
<napsy> lp
<zdobersek> easy, boy
<zdobersek> se enajst ni ura
<samo_testiram> test1
<samo_testiram> test2
<samo_testiram> test3
<napsy> it's alive!
<samo_testiram> hehe :)
<R33D3M33R> preizkušam oddaljen core za quassel irc
<dz0ny_> weechat ...
<R33D3M33R> uf, mam raje gui :)
<pitastrudl> R33D3M33R: imam tudi jaz qcore postavljen, fajn zadeva
<pitastrudl> daj si gor Å¡e quasseldroid
<R33D3M33R> pitastrudl: quasseldroid mi ne koristi, ker imam neumen telefon
<pitastrudl> Å¡koda
<R33D3M33R> morda bi si pa na tablico dal ... samo je že prazgodovinska ... bom razmislil :)
<pitastrudl> R33D3M33R: si naštimal postresql al sqllite
<pitastrudl> baje da je postresql dost bolši
<R33D3M33R> sqlite
<R33D3M33R> niti nisem bil pozoren, če sta bili res dve možnosti
<pitastrudl> mislim ko core postavlaš se da to naštimat
<pitastrudl> drugače maš tut irc kanale njihove tukaj #quassel
<pitastrudl> #quasseldroid tut
<R33D3M33R> no, zdaj vem zakaj najbrž ni bilo možnosti: http://packages.ubuntu.com/trusty/quassel-core
<Pepelka90> Ubuntu – Details of package quassel-core in trusty
<Pepelka90> »distributed, KDE/Qt-based IRC client - core/server component«
<R33D3M33R> depend je samo  libqt4-sql-sqlite
<pitastrudl> nebi vedu kaj to pomeni :D
<pitastrudl> mi je nekdo dokaj pomagal pri inštaaciji qcore na vpsu
<R33D3M33R> aha, no, jaz sem pač dal apt-get install quassel-core pa je samodejno namestilo sqlite, postresql pa ne
<pitastrudl> ja morš prej neki še naštimat
<dz0ny_> R33D3M33R: ja jaz tud http://drp.io/eYe
<Pepelka90> drp.io - free, fast, private and easy images hosting
<pitastrudl> a ni to weechat
<R33D3M33R> dz0ny_: zgleda precej lep frontend
<R33D3M33R> všeč mi je barvna shema
<dz0ny_> one page app je
<dz0ny_> weechat ti mora laufat nekje v cloudih
<dz0ny_> pol se povežeš prek wss
<dz0ny_> ssl+ websocket + geslo
<zdobersek> nic, zgleda ne bo dezja
<zdobersek> po treba it zagont
<yang> http://bit.ly/dollarsfordevils
<Pepelka90> Donate
<dz0ny_> http://www.linuxvoice.com/interview-thomas-vos-of-mir/
<Pepelka90> Interview: Thomas Voß of Mir | Linux Voice
<lynxlynxlynx> http://www.mko.gov.si/index.php?id=1333&tx_ttnews[tt_news]=7699&tx_ttnews[backPid]=12029&L=0&no_cache=1
<Pepelka90> Izbrana je slovenska kmetica leta! | Ministrstvo za kmetijstvo in okolje
<lynxlynxlynx> ki je tip?
<lynxlynxlynx> kdo jim dela pr
<dz0ny_> fail
<dz0ny_> lol
<dz0ny_> to je čist politično
<dz0ny_> SLS ruzl za kmete al neki
<jabuk> M 1.1 > 3.km SZ od BREZOVICE PRI LJUBLJANI @17/10/2014 12:41:35  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.04+N,+14.39+E
<zdobersek> Yosemite, you so flat-y
<slax0r> \o
<slax0r> LorD_DDooM: here?
<LorD_DDooM> yo
<LorD_DDooM> slax0r: are you baiting?
<slax0r> LorD_DDooM: baiting?
<LorD_DDooM> Neki me rabiš, poj pa tiho..tipičen klaner
<LorD_DDooM> :P
<slax0r> aja ne, cist pozabu :D
<slax0r> drgac pa ja, batchall? :P
<LorD_DDooM> get rekt
<idioterna> http://bou.si/rest/single-bit-error.png
<slax0r> pa pred par dnevi sm si prsluzu cist svojga nemessisa na mwo :D na zacetku runde me je disconnectal, pa je tipson upu na easy kill, pa ravno k sm reconnectal je prisibal ze do mene z cicada hero(oxide?), pa sm ga sesul :D
<LorD_DDooM> cicada ima X-5 za herpa, oxide je jenner
<napsy> what strange language are ye speaking?
<slax0r> aja, potem pa x5
<Sky[x]> napsy, sem istega mislenja :D
<napsy> :) stari smo :)
<slax0r> herpderpnerd language
<dz0ny_> http://4d.rtvslo.si/arhiv/prispevki-in-izjave-prvi-dnevnik/174299825
<Pepelka90> RTV 4D - Arhiv, V živo, Sporedi, Oddaje
<lynxlynxlynx> v mojem top3 seznamu programerjev s katerimi sem delal, je ena ženska, en plac pa še ni zaseden ;)
<slax0r> me me me me me, take me
<lynxlynxlynx> [mk glas]: Prove your might!
<CrazyLemon> Status vašega naročila je spremenjen v:
<CrazyLemon> POSLANO
<CrazyLemon> yay..v pondeljek bo pri meni :)
<CrazyLemon> Sporočamo vam, da je cena artikla (349.00 €) dosegla želeno ceno, ki ste jo vnesli.           ...meh mimovrste - prepozno :)
<CrazyLemon> zdaj mi je pa žal ker nisem počakal še en dan :)
<idioterna> kva ti pa dajo za 350
<CrazyLemon> idioterna nexus 5
<idioterna> jsm ga za manj k 280 dobu
<idioterna> aja no plus ddv i guess tko da
<idioterna> pol je isto
<CrazyLemon> jah zakaj nisi reku! bi pri tebi kupu!
<CrazyLemon> :>
<CrazyLemon> tebi gre to v strošek tko da ni isto (predvidevam da si ga na podjetje kupu?)
<idioterna> ja
<yang> BTW. na mimovrste majo nek znizan TP-link router https://www.mimovrste.com/mrezna-oprema/router-tp-link-tl-wr841nd
<Pepelka90> TP-Link Brezžični router TL-WR841ND | mimovrste=)
<Pepelka90> »Usmerjevalnik TP-Link TL-WR841ND ponuja hiter brezžičen prenos podatkov do 300 Mb/s, za žično povezavo pa ima vgrajene štiri 10/100 Mb/s reže. Učinkovitejšo delovanje in večjo pokritost zagotavljata vgrajeni tehnologiji MIMO in CCA.«
<yang> cenejsi je kot v avstriji
<yang> pa tut zgleda da so sedaj zbrisali stroske prevzem , ce gres osebno v trgovino
<yang> nekaj casa so racunali stroske obdelave in prevzema 3 eur
<idioterna> nezaslisano, cenejs kot v avstriji!
<yang> idioterna: po mojih izkusnjah je tehnika nekje 15-20% cenejsa v avstriji...
<idioterna> mhm
 * dz0ny_ http://drp.io/eYG
<Pepelka90> drp.io - free, fast, private and easy images hosting
<dz0ny_> * poof *
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ da faq?
<CrazyLemon> v BP to?
<zdobersek> wah wah wih wah!
<dz0ny_> optika :D
<dz0ny_> mhm
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ 200mbit?
<yang> graphical upgrade, how fancy :)
<yang> jaz bi pa rad nadgradil 12.04 LTS na novejse pa "ne smem" ker ni naprava podprta
<zdobersek> .yt not a problem for me dubstep
<jabuk> Chase & Status feat. Takura "No Problem" (5 minut) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rPRkYWVinF0 ♥18,742 ▶2,609,823
<R33D3M33R> dz0ny_: kak GPU imaš?
<zdobersek> 388km to go
<CrazyLemon> http://www.rtvslo.si/gospodarstvo/neuradno-tusmobil-v-rokah-telemacha/348982
<Pepelka90> Neuradno: Tušmobil v rokah Telemacha :: Prvi interaktivni multimedijski portal, MMC RTV Slovenija
<Pepelka90> »Telekomunikacijski operater Telemach naj bi kupil ponudnika mobilne telefonije Tušmobil. Nakup naj bi bil potrjen do večera.«
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek to go where
<zdobersek> 12kkm
<zdobersek> Mirko!
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek thats quite some milage you got there kiddo
<CrazyLemon> js dvomim da bom pršu čez 2.5k letos :(
<yang> Je bil kdo na Linuxcon
<zdobersek> je ze blo vec
<zdobersek> dosti vec ...
<zdobersek> ah ja :\
<zdobersek> yang: mm whatcha say
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek je bilo ja!
<CrazyLemon> lani kr 3k!
<CrazyLemon> :p
<yang> http://events.linuxfoundation.org/events/linuxcon-europe/program/schedule
<Pepelka90> Schedule | Linux Conferences and Linux Events | The Linux Foundation
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: a mava oba tak trend pol :>
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek js mam dobr izgovor..vreme!
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: letos je blo boljs kokr lani
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek mogoče pri tebi.. na obali ni bilo boljše
<CrazyLemon> veliko veliko več dežja
<CrazyLemon> upam da temperature zdržijo še en mesec
<zdobersek> ja, ampak ti lahko tud januarja brez problema vozis
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek ni brez problema :)
<zdobersek> jst moram pa v najboljsem primeru januarja tiscat kolo do ceste
<CrazyLemon> no to je res ampak vsaj burje ne rabiš prenašat :p
<zdobersek> mogoce pozimi za kak vikend uletim v Salinero
<zdobersek> pa grem pogledat, kod si doma ...
<zdobersek> Petrovica je pa hitr odnesl
<CrazyLemon> salinera.. a je to hotel v strunjanu?
<zdobersek> jaja
<zdobersek> neke pakete majo za cikloturiste
<CrazyLemon> od kdaj pa ti voziš cx
<CrazyLemon> ?? :)
<zdobersek> cikloturist, ne ciklokroser
<CrazyLemon> drugač pa ja.. imamo en fajn 100km krog po istri ki je zelo priljubljen :)
<idioterna> to ga bo trikrat treba nardit da se bo kej poznal
<zdobersek> to je tist po dolini Mirne?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek tisti ja
<idioterna> pa kokr vreme stoji bo zgleda to zimo okol celja bl prijetn vreme za kolesart
<zdobersek> par cot se rabim
<CrazyLemon> lets hope so! :)
<zdobersek> da ne bomo guzval po primorskem, ane!
<CrazyLemon> jp!
<CrazyLemon> sej vsako sončno nedeljo vidiš folk k pride iz ljubljane da odpelje ta krog
<idioterna> more bit pa res okrogu ta krog
<idioterna> da se ljubljancani pridejo tja
<idioterna> hm
<idioterna> se prav ce grem iz ljubljane tja pa tist krog pa nazaj
<idioterna> je to lih ~350
<idioterna> CrazyLemon: dej zemljevid tega kroga
<zdobersek> mja, 350 se bo le poznal
<CrazyLemon> idioterna iz ljubljane greš direkt na gračišče
<CrazyLemon> iiz gračišča se spustiš proti buzetu
<CrazyLemon> in pol spust iz buzeta proti motovunu
<CrazyLemon> in ouila..si v dolini mirne
<idioterna> 350 je lih prov za take nizke hribcke
<idioterna> ja to vem kje se pride
<idioterna> kam pa pol zavijes?
<CrazyLemon> idioterna jah odvisno.. lahko zaviješ tam kjer se zavije za motovun ampak v drugo smer (torej desno in ne levo) in greš na oprtalj
<CrazyLemon> ki je prav tako zelo priljubljen hrib :)
<CrazyLemon> lahko pa greš še naprej in nato zaviješ desno na krožnem in greš na buje
<CrazyLemon> lahko pa pičiš naravnost proti novigradu
<CrazyLemon> in ob morju nazaj :)
<CrazyLemon> novigrad -> umag -> meja -> portorož etc.
<CrazyLemon> aja..pri motovunu ko si zaviješ v Livade
<CrazyLemon> birth place of truffles
<idioterna> ja 320km
<CrazyLemon> https://www.endomondo.com/routes/248444812
<CrazyLemon> tko je če greš na buje :)
<CrazyLemon> oziroma to smo Å¡li v obratni smeri
<idioterna> 2200m visincov
<idioterna> je cel krog
<CrazyLemon> https://www.endomondo.com/routes/248244593
<idioterna> uredu je
<CrazyLemon> to je pa oprtalj :)
<idioterna> bom su enkrat novembra al pa decembra
<idioterna> oprtalj je boljs ja
<idioterna> bl na gor
<CrazyLemon> mhm
<CrazyLemon> razn če je to poletje
<CrazyLemon> pol ni boljše :D
<CrazyLemon> pa dvakrat sm Å¡el gor med nevihto.. tudi ni bilo prijetno :)
<zdobersek> like a #pro!
<CrazyLemon> kul je pa ker imaš v livadah vodo v "centru" vasi
<zdobersek> med nevihto!
<CrazyLemon> in imaš tudi v vasici šterna vodo
<CrazyLemon> tko da žejen ne boš :)
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek proji so šli navzdol po tistem dežju..medtem ko sm se js skrival pod drevesi :)
<zdobersek> ah
<zdobersek> pol moras tko povedat
<zdobersek> ce bo kdo gorenjko z lesniki, ping me
<zdobersek> gorenjko as in cokolado
<lynxlynxlynx> a maš 3d scanner al kaj?
<zdobersek> ne
<dz0ny_> [000:178] Computer model: Not available
<dz0ny_> overi 'utopic.tar.gz' z 'utopic.tar.gz.gpg'
<dz0ny_> razširjanje 'utopic.tar.gz'
<dz0ny_> Traceback (most recent call last):
<dz0ny_>   File "/usr/share/appgrid/appdata.py", line 208, in <module>
<dz0ny_>     rebuild_db()
<dz0ny_>   File "/usr/share/appgrid/appdata.py", line 184, in rebuild_db
<dz0ny_>     conn.commit()
<dz0ny_> sqlite3.OperationalError: disk I/O error
<dz0ny_> sigh
<dz0ny_> tile upgradi so nočna mora
<zdobersek> debian jessie
<zdobersek> sem srecen
<R33D3M33R> a kdo ve v kolikem času siol obnovi IP (ADSL)?
<dz0ny_> change your mac
<R33D3M33R> ja, a se ni to včasih vsak dan dogajalo?
<R33D3M33R> zdaj pa je kot da imam že 2 tedna isti IP
<R33D3M33R> vsaj tako dropbox pravi
<CrazyLemon> R33D3M33R včasih je bilo na 24h
<CrazyLemon> kako je sedaj ..nea vem ker imam ipv6 baby!
<CrazyLemon> :P
<zdobersek> hah
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek fyi..gorenjka sux
<CrazyLemon> (čokolada)
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: mja, zato sem jo pripravljen delit
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek amen
<R33D3M33R> CrazyLemon: res je ... zdaj pa imam kar naenkrat isti IP že dva tedna
<CrazyLemon> R33D3M33R to samo pomeni da jim je zmanjkal IPjev :D
<R33D3M33R> Å¡e vedno lahko rebootam modem ;)
<CrazyLemon> R33D3M33R but why? :)
<R33D3M33R> da sem bolj anonimen :)
<CrazyLemon> niga pls
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek tell him
<CrazyLemon> just tell him so i dont have to
<zdobersek> Mr. Mernik, plz!
<R33D3M33R> wut? :)
<CrazyLemon> a kdo ve če lahko greš na pošto po paket tudi če nisi prejel listka za prejem pošiljke? :)
<CrazyLemon> ker verjetno bo paket že jutri na pošti
<CrazyLemon> poštar pa bo pršu šele v ponedeljek z listkom
<dz0ny_> CrazyLemon: ja
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: mhm
<R33D3M33R> CrazyLemon: a ne moreš potrpeti?
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: rabis masko in pistolj
<CrazyLemon> R33D3M33R ne :(
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek kakšno masko? ali je čist vseeno?
<zdobersek> Guy Fawkes, of course
<CrazyLemon> cliché
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ govoriš iz osebnih izkušenj? :)
<dz0ny_> rofl http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=d66_1413508309
<Pepelka90> LiveLeak.com - Man gets a hard-on at the worst possible moment
<Pepelka90> »rofl«
<zdobersek> http://www.telekom.si/podporaobrazci%5Cmali_prodajni_katalog_-_september_2014.pdf
<zdobersek> page 9
<zdobersek> thanks Snowden
<R33D3M33R> dz0ny_: fake
<R33D3M33R> namesto, da bi rit potegnil not, jo potisne Å¡e bolj naprej
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek wat
<zdobersek> R33D3M33R: fetis :>
<R33D3M33R> XD
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: enkripšn
<idioterna> zdobersek: kva je na page 9
<zdobersek> idioterna: enkripšn
<zdobersek> AES-CBC, 265(!) bitov
<zdobersek> strezniki na dveh lokacijah v SLO
<zdobersek> up yours, USA
<idioterna> ne vem ce to kej pomaga
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek ljubljana šiška pa ljubljana bežigrad!
<idioterna> telekom je kr bitch
<idioterna> od amerikancov
<zdobersek> *S TViN Shrambo je varen prenos datotek med različnimi napravami zagotovljen. Vsa komunikacija med strežniki in uporabniki se vrši prek protokola SSL oz. TLS. Za šifriranje shranjenih podatkov se uporablja
<zdobersek> simetrični blokovni algoritem AES-CBC z dolžino ključa 265 bitov. Strežniki se nahajajo na dveh lokacijah v Sloveniji v klimatiziranih, varovanih prostorih z nadomestnimi električnimi in internetnimi viri.
<zdobersek> torej sploh ne kriptirajo na disku, ocitno
<zdobersek> majo pa storitev Varen Splet, ki vkljucuje adblocker
<zdobersek> up yours, capitalism
<R33D3M33R> a tale tvin shramba je nekaj takega kot dropbox?
<CrazyLemon> shramba je v oblaku!
<CrazyLemon> ki se nahaja na dveh lokacijah v sloveniji!
<zdobersek> (ampak ne dejanskem oblaku)
<CrazyLemon> ne..pri telekomu imajo dejanski oblak!
<zdobersek> dva?
<CrazyLemon> dva!
<zdobersek> al pa je samo eden, ki pokriva dve lokaciji?
<yang> ja vcasih je nad zgradbo kumulus, drugic pa kumulonimbus
<idioterna> tut cirusi so kr pogosto
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek to pa ne vem :/
<yang> idioterna: a ma telekom kje cenik za kolokacijo ?
<CrazyLemon> http://www.rtvslo.si/lokalne-novice/ze-cetrti-pok-podjetnisko-obrtni-in-kmetijski-sejem/348970
<Pepelka90> Že četrti POK - Podjetniško-obrtni in kmetijski sejem :: Prvi interaktivni multimedijski portal, MMC RTV Slovenija
<Pepelka90> »V brežiški športni dvorani je Zavod za podjetništvo, turizem in mladino Brežice pripravil že četrti Podjetniško-obrtni in kmetijski sejem, ki so ga na kratko poimenovali kar POK 2014.«
<CrazyLemon> PFFFFFT! POK JE SAMO EDEN!
<zdobersek> razen, ce majo tud na tem cevape
<zdobersek> a n
<CrazyLemon> nimajo..brežice nimajo za burek
<CrazyLemon> kaj šele da bi meli za čevapčiče
<idioterna> yang: ne, ti pa js povem da je prazna omara jurja na mesec
<idioterna> strom pa drag ko svinja
<idioterna> pol omare lahko dobis za 800
<yang> aha
<yang> a po U enotah sploh nimaajo ?
<R33D3M33R> očitno tale tvin nima linux odjemalca ...
<dz0ny_> CrazyLemon: a vi maste optiko :D?
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ dej ne hvali se zdaj :P
<dz0ny_> k drugace je shramba pocasna :>
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ optika je cca. 20m stran
<CrazyLemon> in ne bo nikoli prišla do hiše..coz they do not roll like that :)
<yang> CrazyLemon: odpri jasek pa prheftaj kabel gor
<yang> zadnjic sem videl kako zgleda Telekom omarca od telefona
<CrazyLemon> yang ni jašek..ampak omarca :)
<yang> je bil tip od T-2 tok prjazen da mi je pustil da fotkam
<yang> je rekel, da ni sans da se te linije nadgradijo
<yang> po bloku
<R33D3M33R> aha, Å¡e ena bizarnost: na BOXu deluje, na ostalih distribucijah pa ne
<CrazyLemon> R33D3M33R zakaj ti sploh rabi shramba če je ogromno drugih boljših rešitev? :)
<R33D3M33R> CrazyLemon: naštej ...
<CrazyLemon> R33D3M33R ubuntu one!
<CrazyLemon> oh..wait  ne ta!
<R33D3M33R> je crknil, next
<CrazyLemon> dropbox? copy.com? box.net ?
<CrazyLemon> tist sugarsync al kaj je.. ki ga snowdnov ed priporoča
<dz0ny_> synching
<R33D3M33R> bom pogledal sugarsync
<dz0ny_> https://ind.ie/pulse/
<dz0ny_> cmon
<dz0ny_> sugarsync
<R33D3M33R> aja, sugarsync je plačljiv
<dz0ny_> to je tko kot bi sabo pek neta fural
<dz0ny_> sambo*
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ talk to ed about it
<CrazyLemon> js sm zadovoljen z dropboxom za everyday stuff
<CrazyLemon> copy.com pa za arhiv fotografij
<dz0ny_> jaz mam pikčur pa pulse
<dz0ny_> :>
<yang> ja dropbox je super, zdaj so hackali vse accounte
<R33D3M33R> mnja, saj mogoče bi zašifriral dropbox pa bi bilo to to
<R33D3M33R> yang: to sploh ni nujno res
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: Condie je tud zadovoljna, da koristis DropBox
<CrazyLemon> ma sploh ni res
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek me veseli!..težko jo je zadovoljiti
<R33D3M33R> ja, ona je Å¡e en minus za dropbox :)
<CrazyLemon> pri meni ni nobenih minusov ker ne hranim core secret dokumente :)
<CrazyLemon> ali svojih nagih slik!
<dz0ny_> sure?
<CrazyLemon> maybe :p
<yang> http://www.businessinsider.com/dropbox-hacked-2014-10
<Pepelka90> Dropbox Hacked - Business Insider
<Pepelka90> »Hackers were able to use third-party apps to get the information.«
<idioterna> oh my
<R33D3M33R> yang: dokler ne vidim celotnega seznama bi rekel temu BS
<idioterna> zdej bojo pa moje naked pics vidl
<idioterna> upam da jih ne bo pustil dusevnih brazgotin
<zdobersek> te cjo tozit
<upd> argh time to change passwd
<zdobersek> sharing is caring
<idioterna> js niam drobox acca sploh
<upd> khm jaz imam polno slik gor upam da ni kakšne naked
<upd> jebeš to bo treba en server postavit
<idioterna> js mam slike na vpsju k je cel encrypted
<idioterna> na svojem hw
<upd> kako pa to deluje če je encrypted, potem k si skopiraš dol fajle, vneseš kakšno geslo ?
<idioterna> hm?
<idioterna> ne, ko se boota rabi geslo
<idioterna> da luks volume odpre
<idioterna> sej drugac so na http fajli, jih loh vsak vidi k ma url
<upd> torej k se boota vneseš geslo potem niso več kodirane ?
<idioterna> sej ni nc zlo nsfw, une mam spravljene drugje, niso online
<idioterna> ja so kodirane
<idioterna> samo OS jih lahko prebere, dokler je nalozen v ramu
<upd> torej če ti nekdo vdre jih lahko glih tako vidi
<idioterna> pac na nobenem permanent storagu niso zapisani v obicajni obliki
<idioterna> ja ampak ce hoce vdret mora izkoristit luknjo v edinem servisu ki gor laufa
<idioterna> to je pa netrivialno
<upd> ja to že, sam kaj ti tu koristi če so kodirane, samo če ti kdo spizdi disk ?
<idioterna> ja
<idioterna> seveda
<upd> dober to je pol neuporabno, sem vedno mislil da so vsi fajli kodirani, pa moraš za vsak fajl geslo vpisat
<idioterna> fajli so javni
<idioterna> sam nepooblascenci ne morjo do njih
<idioterna> ce bi hotel kriptirat vsak file posebej bi bla pa res grozna izkusnja
<upd> dobro, tak nekak, recimo slike v mapi, ki si jih nisi ogledal že 1 mesec
<idioterna> ja za home porn mam offline disk k je kriptiran pa je treba ob priklopu vpisat geslo
<idioterna> da se odklene luks volume
<idioterna> pa geslo ni trivialno, tko da se ne splaca razbijat enkripcije
<idioterna> k so gor take pac bolj eksplicitne reci
<upd> to ja je najbolš
<idioterna> razni porodi pa kirurski posegi pa endoskopije pa take reci
<upd> to Å¡e gledat nebi mogel :p
<idioterna> ja seveda ne, ce je pa kriptirano!
<upd> no ko če bom postavil server, mislem da bom dal dva userja en public pa en privat pa vsak svojo mapo
<idioterna> nc, grem vecerjo skuhat za mulce
<idioterna> bbl
<upd> have fun
<dz0ny_> fail
<dz0ny_> ➜ ~>uname -a
<dz0ny_> Linux namizni 3.16.0-23-generic #30-Ubuntu SMP Thu Oct 16 13:17:16 UTC 2014 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<dz0ny_> Steam needs to install these additional packages:
<dz0ny_> 	libgl1-mesa-dri:i386, libgl1-mesa-glx:i386
<dz0ny_> Naslednji paketi imajo nerešene odvisnosti:
<dz0ny_>  libgl1-mesa-dri:i386 : Odvisen od: libllvm3.5:i386 (>= 1:3.5~+rc3) vendar ne bo nameščen
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ edino prav..hočš ti upgrejdat
<dz0ny_> .aptf libGL.so.1
<jabuk> /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/primus/libGL.so.1 > primus-libs [not i386]
<jabuk> /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/mesa/libGL.so.1 > libgl1-mesa-glx [not i386]
<jabuk> /usr/lib/nvidia-319/libGL.so.1 > nvidia-319
<jabuk> /usr/lib/nvidia-319-updates/libGL.so.1 > nvidia-319-updates
<jabuk> /usr/lib/nvidia-304/libGL.so.1 > nvidia-304
<jabuk> /usr/lib/nvidia-304-updates/libGL.so.1 > nvidia-304-updates
<jabuk> /usr/lib/nvidia-173/libGL.so.1 > nvidia-173
<jabuk> /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/primus/libGL.so.1 > primus-libs [not amd64]
<jabuk> /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/mesa/libGL.so.1 > libgl1-mesa-glx [not amd64]
<jabuk> /usr/lib/fglrx/libGL.so.1 > fglrx,
<jabuk> 	
<jabuk> 	
<jabuk> 	fglrx-updates
<dz0ny_> hehe zrihtu se :>
<dz0ny_> CrazyLemon: naj te potolažim
<dz0ny_> to se sam men lahko zgodi
<dz0ny_> k pozabim katere pakete sem pinnal
<dz0ny_> oz da sem sploh jih
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ pinnal? :)
<idioterna> http://bou.si/pic/totally-appropriate-branding.jpg
<CrazyLemon> zgledajo huge :)
<CrazyLemon> skoraj cel zaslon pokrijejo!
<idioterna> ja sej so huge
<idioterna> na tole me spominjajo
<idioterna> http://www.honda-acura.net/forums/attachments/on-topic/74527d1204043130-to-end-the-confusion-about-fwds-with-large-spoiler-wings-ricer-wing.jpg
<CrazyLemon> lol :)
<idioterna> k jih das na glavo so sirse od glave
<idioterna> pa mam kr huge usesa
<idioterna> pa ne strlijo ven
<CrazyLemon> men pa zgledajo kot očala za sonic the hedgehoga
<CrazyLemon> http://www.rtvslo.si/zabava/zanimivosti/foto-ogromna-zelena-spolna-igracka-razjezila-parizane/349005
<Pepelka90> Foto: Ogromna zelena "spolna igračka" razjezila Parižane :: Prvi interaktivni multimedijski portal, MMC RTV Slovenija
<Pepelka90> »Ogromna zelena umetniška instalacija sredi pariškega trga Place Vendome je nekega mimoidočega tako razburila, da je fizično napadel umetnika - umetnina ga je namreč spomnila na spolno igračko.«
<CrazyLemon> haha..butt plug
<upd> ima model že zamero prot temu haha
<CrazyLemon> .rt
<jabuk> Trenutno se predvaja: Chela - Zero (Keljet Remix)
<zdobersek> Keljet!
<CrazyLemon> !!
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wW7yooZgbkk
<Pepelka90> Monkaa teaser - YouTube
<Pepelka90> »Project Monkaa is a 5 minutes short animated movie, entirely made with Blender and GIMP and other Free/Open Software programs. Monkaa is a blue furred, pink ...«
<CrazyLemon> monkaa == the new big buck bunny ?
<idioterna> hmm, big buck bunny
<zdobersek> hmm
<idioterna> http://bou.si/pic/hehe.jpg
<polz> idioterna: ej, a sem ti jaz pozabil plačat polž.si?
<polz> hmm
<idioterna> pomoje sem ti jaz pozabil racun izstavit
<polz> idioterna: oz. drugače - a lahko poskrbiš, da bo polž.si kazal na isto kot www.polž.si ?
<idioterna> sure
<idioterna> polz: to ze zdaj
<idioterna> polz: a si morda mislil www.polz.si brez stresice?
<polz> idioterna: nene
<polz> idioterna: danes sem šel na polž.si, pa sem pristal na hehe.doo
<polz> namesto na www.polž.si
<idioterna> ja
<polz> v browserju
<idioterna> pa sej www.polž.si je isto
<idioterna> hm
<idioterna> aja
<idioterna> pa ni, lej
<idioterna> samo na isti ip se resolva
<idioterna> ok js sm bukov
<idioterna> sorry
<idioterna> polz: urejeno
<idioterna> ampak ker je TTL eno uro lahko traja preden bos spremembo videl
<polz> idioterna: ma... itak že tako dolgo nisem ničesar napisal na blog, da me je Google pozabil
<polz> tako da res, RES ni problema :)
<polz> pa dost nemcev se piše Polz
<Pepelka90>  [Ubuntu.si] theuros: ubuntu repair?  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/42227/#p42227
<idioterna> hehe
<dz0ny_> and vse dela, only ~5 hours later
<zdobersek> geez, thanks Mark
<dz0ny_> whos mark?
<zdobersek> Shuttleberg
<upd> o groza dns mi pa ne gre programiranje 0.o
<lowkey> morgen
<dz0ny_> upd: crash only code :)?
<upd> mah neke zanke me zajebavajo, pa ne vem kakšna bi bila dobra rešitev
<zdobersek> for while true
<lynxlynxlynx> če te zanke zajebavajo, reši problem rekurzivno? ^^
<upd> hehe am fora je da imam seznam list kovancev, vsak kovanc ima seznam odprtih trejdov, in pol z neta dobim seznam odprtih trejdov, in za vsak ta trejd najprej naredim loop cez kovance da najdem tapravega, in pol se loop cez trejde tega kovanca da vidim ce je ujemanje
<upd> na koncu moram se cez vse kovance in vse trejde, da pobrišem tiste ki se niso ujemali s seznama
<lynxlynxlynx> sliš se neučinkovito
<upd> ja sej to
<upd> zdi se mi da so neki loopi zabrezveze
<zdobersek> bitkovanc?
<upd> da
<upd> ena rešitev bi bila, da odprte trejde shranim posebaj ne pa za vsak kovanc, pol bi imel sam en loop
<lynxlynxlynx> zadnji je samo kot dodatna varovalka al kaj?
<upd> sam rabim informacijo za vsak kovanc keri so odprti trejdi, se pravi bi moral potem 2x shranit seznam posebaj in se v vsakem kovancu
<upd> ne to na koncu ko grem čez seznam je da pobrišem tiste ki se niso ujemali s tistim iz interneta
<lynxlynxlynx> enega pred tem sem mislil
<lynxlynxlynx> predlagan map je ok, ne vem zakaj bi ga moral podvajat v vsakem kovancu
<lynxlynxlynx> če mu ni lih treba bit enota
<upd> ok map sem gledal, samo nevem kako bi rešil problem, če uporabim map grem lahko čez seznam kovancev in odprtih trejdev posebaj ?
<lynxlynxlynx> vsaj c++ map ni prava struktura za to
<lynxlynxlynx> rabiš res neki obojestranskega
<lynxlynxlynx> kot lahko recimo v jezikih na p ločeno iteriraš po ključih in vsebini
<upd> ja to bi rabil, ločeno iteracijo, pa obenem da so povezani med sabo kovanec->trejd
<upd> http://pastebin.com/0J2GPNr0 blah
<Pepelka90> [C++] c++ qt horror - Pastebin.com
<upd> če je bil match sem kar timesinceepoch uporabil
<lynxlynxlynx> qt ma ziher kak tak tip
<lynxlynxlynx> še std::map ma očitno take sposobnosti
<upd> vprašanje če se mi sploh splača komplicirat ker je tko max 500 kovancev, pa 10 trejdov na kovanc
<upd> pa še, zdej sem mal premetaval kodo, tud če se znebim iteracije čez kovance, če trejd nima ujemanja, ga bom moral dodat, in moram vedit za kater kovanc in bi tako ali tako potem rabil loop čez vse kovance
 * Gandalfar pokes dhbiker 
 * dhbiker likes Gandalfar
<Gandalfar> hm ne
<Gandalfar> dz0ny_,
 * Gandalfar pokes dz0ny_ 
<Gandalfar> tko boljs :)
<dz0ny_> Gandalfar: tell
<Gandalfar> sem online
<Gandalfar> where do we hack? :)
<Gandalfar> al ti si ze done
<dz0ny_> done
<Gandalfar> hmm, boot2docker pravis
#ubuntu-si 2014-10-18
<zdobersek> uh-oh!
<idioterna> https://fbcdn-sphotos-g-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-xpa1/v/t1.0-9/10593000_852909161399959_3388104589785143956_n.jpg?oh=3fa49450a30121819697390bb2059357&oe=54B35673&__gda__=1425565899_64195162d773a0962c129decd9f8f155
<zdobersek> but why the 'could'
<idioterna> dunno
<CrazyLemon> .rt
<jabuk> Trenutno se predvaja: Klangkarussell - Symmetry
<zdobersek> kr neki
<CrazyLemon> kul je
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ i ask again.. a ste zamenjali DJa na RT? ker se je muzka drastično spremenila :)
<zdobersek> na boljs al slabs?
<CrazyLemon> boljše.. ker en čas je bila obup
<CrazyLemon> en čas je like..dober mesec dva nazaj
<zdobersek> mogoc je bil dz0nad takrat DJ :>
<CrazyLemon> hehe..čist možno ja :D
<CrazyLemon> vroče!
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek si odpeljal svoje?
<zdobersek> nope
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek kaj čakaš?? november??
<zdobersek> december
<CrazyLemon> čist neresen
<zdobersek> hja
<upd> ne čakajjj na majj
 * dz0ny_ was never DJ
<zdobersek> :>
<zdobersek> vhusde
<yang> Visitors Friday Open Kuhne is today a very special surprise obedovalka  - According to the local Slovenian media (rough translation)
<yang> http://bustedcoverage.com/2014/10/14/kate-upton-drags-verlander-to-slovenia/?utm_source=crowdignite.com&utm_medium=referral&utm_campaign=crowdignite.com
<Pepelka90> Kate Upton Drags Verlander To Slovenia
<Pepelka90> »  It appears, from what we can see from over the weekend, that Kate Upton is now back to work and it's Verlander's turn to follow her around the world to exotic locales like Slovenia. That's where the happy couple was spotted by locals, who actually knew about Verlander. I'm starting to get the feeling…«
<R33D3M33R> tisti, ki bi radi nadgradili Kubuntu, beware: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-release-upgrader/+bug/1377077
<Pepelka90> Bug #1377077 “cant bot after upgrading from 14.04 to 14.10 - “ud...” : Bugs : “ubuntu-release-upgrader” package : Ubuntu
<R33D3M33R> ups
<R33D3M33R> napačen bug
<R33D3M33R> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-release-upgrader/+bug/1375088
<Pepelka90> Bug #1375088 “kubuntu-devel-release-upgrade crashes with TypeErr...” : Bugs : “ubuntu-release-upgrader” package : Ubuntu
<yang> http://paste.debian.net/127509/
<Pepelka90> debian Pastezone
#ubuntu-si 2014-10-19
<CrazyLemon> mornin folx
<CrazyLemon> .imdb annabelle
<jabuk> Annabelle (2014) 99 min Horror
<jabuk> Ocena: 5.9/10 (14,862 glasov) MT: 37/100
<jabuk> A couple begin to experience terrifying supernatural occurrences involving a vintage doll shortly after their home is invaded by satanic cultists.
<jabuk> Trailer: http://www.imdb.com/video/imdb/vi3917261849/
<jabuk> Povezava: http://www.imdb.com/title/tt3322940/
<CrazyLemon> meh
<R33D3M33R> CrazyLemon: +1
<R33D3M33R> dobre grozljivke delajo japonci :)
<R33D3M33R> .imdb Janghwa, Hongryeon
<jabuk> Janghwa, Hongryeon (2003) 115 min Drama Horror Mystery
<jabuk> Ocena: 7.3/10 (36,491 glasov) MT: 65/100
<jabuk> A family is haunted by the tragedies of deaths within the family.
<jabuk> Povezava: http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0365376/
<R33D3M33R> pardon
<R33D3M33R> to je korejsko :)
<R33D3M33R> .imdb Ringu
<jabuk> Ringu (1998) 96 min Horror Mystery
<jabuk> Ocena: 7.3/10 (43,424 glasov) MT: 397 user
<jabuk> A mysterious video kills whoever views it, unless that viewer can solve its mystery.
<jabuk> Povezava: http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0178868/
<CrazyLemon> R33D3M33R meh :)
<CrazyLemon> ne maram grozljivk
<yang> .vreme lj
<jabuk> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 12°C @19.10.2014 11:00 CEST.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 96%  megla megla
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 07:25:00, Kulminacija: 12:48:03, Sončni zahod: 18:11:06
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 10ur 46min 06s, Luna je v ščipu
<yang> heh ja
<yang> malo morgen 25 stopinj
<pitastrudl> yo
<pitastrudl> včeraj zjutri so mi vdrli v VPS, tak da si zdaj nastavljam novega
<pitastrudl> dubu sm nazaj bazo quassel-core, z pg_dumpall , backend je pa naštiman na postgresql
<pitastrudl> zdaj me pa zanima, če kdo ve, kako prenesti to bazo na nov vps
<Gandalfar> pitastrudl, scp?
<Gandalfar> pitastrudl,  pa pol pg_restore
<CrazyLemon> .vreme koper
<jabuk> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4.0m): 20°C @19.10.2014 11:30 CEST.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 79% Veter: severozahodnik 1.5 m/s
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 07:27:31, Kulminacija: 12:51:13, Sončni zahod: 18:14:54
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 10ur 47min 23s, Luna je v ščipu
<pitastrudl> Gandalfar: kam pa to z scpjem? sem Å¡e malce now na tem
<pitastrudl> nov*
<Gandalfar> https://linuxacademy.com/blog/linux/ssh-and-scp-howto-tips-tricks/
<pitastrudl> bo sistem zaznal bazo pa jo pravilno nastavil pa to?
<Gandalfar> mrbit
<Pepelka90> SSH and SCP: Howto, tips & tricks | Linux Academy Blog
<pitastrudl> ne sej to znam
<Gandalfar> pitastrudl, am naredis novo bazo
<pitastrudl> sam direktorij me zanima
<pitastrudl> aha
<Gandalfar> pitastrudl, pol s pg_restore uvozis podatke vanjo
<pitastrudl> kul
<pitastrudl> sec, da prvo postgres inštaliram
<pitastrudl> Gandalfar: kam točno uploudam tisto bazo da nardim pol pg_restore?
<Gandalfar> kamorkol
<Gandalfar> itak je to ukaz k ga pozenes in mu das ime fajla kot parameter
<Gandalfar> pg_restore -d dbname -f kopijabaze.sql
<pitastrudl> aha
<pitastrudl>  pg_restore: options -d/--dbname and -f/--file cannot be used together Try "pg_restore --help" for more information.
<pitastrudl> to mi izpiše ko hočem izvesti komando
<pitastrudl> katere parametre moram uporabiti sploh?
<pitastrudl> aha se pravi pg_restore -d imebaze -f file.sql?
<Gandalfar> yes
<Gandalfar> pitastrudl, pac amm .. probi se navadit napisat: 'man <ime ukaza'
<Gandalfar> pitastrudl, man pg_restore
<pitastrudl> zakaj
<Gandalfar> pitastrudl, z malo vaje bos videl, da so dost berljivi
<pitastrudl> aha
<Gandalfar> k ti razlozi kako ukaz dela pa katere paremetre ima :)
<pitastrudl>  strudl@zminec:~$ man pg_restore -d quassel sqldata.sql No manual entry for -d No manual entry for quassel No manual entry for sqldata.sql
<pitastrudl> kaj naj bi to pomenilo
<pitastrudl> oz ali je sploh uspelo
<Gandalfar> pitastrudl, ne tko
<Gandalfar> pitastrudl, man pg_restore
<Gandalfar> pitastrudl, 'man' => manual page
<Gandalfar> s tem pokazes dokumentacijo za ukaz
<CrazyLemon> http://debianfork.org/
<Pepelka90> Roll up your sleeves, we may need to fork Debian.
<Pepelka90> »A website made by Veteran Unix Admins to organize and protest against the decision to impose SystemD to Debian users.«
<CrazyLemon> ta systemd is ruining everything
<pitastrudl> Gandalfar: mi je le uspelo
<pitastrudl> quassel baza uspešno povrnjena
<dz0ny_> CrazyLemon: :)
<Gandalfar> pitastrudl, kul :)
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ ? :)
<CrazyLemon> .radar
<jabuk> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<R33D3M33R> dz0ny_: a ti si že usposobil steam?
<dz0ny_> R33D3M33R: yes
<dz0ny_> reinstall i386 libs
<R33D3M33R> am, torej kateri gonilnik uporabljaš?
<dz0ny_> fglrx zdej
<dz0ny_> open source ne dela
<dz0ny_> ker je preveč nov :D
<R33D3M33R> ah
<R33D3M33R> no jaz bi rad odprtega usposobil :)
<dz0ny_> ne bos
<dz0ny_> razen ce stare pakete za mesa nemestiš
<CrazyLemon> kako je negativen tale dz0ny_ .. seveda boš R33D3M33R
<CrazyLemon> mi verjamemo vate!
<CrazyLemon> :>
<R33D3M33R> zanimivo, ker dobim tole: direct rendering: Yes
<R33D3M33R> pa wine tudi dela: Re-Volt: 400 FPS :)
<dz0ny_> jp
<dz0ny_> problem je steam
<dz0ny_> ist je ce na 12.04 uproabljas edgers ppa
<dz0ny_> mesa is too gud for steam
<dz0ny_> abi je cist drug
<R33D3M33R> pod edgers misliš oibaf?
<dz0ny_> mhm
<dz0ny_> to kr carajo upstream
<R33D3M33R> mah, saj to pa potem ni problem :)
<R33D3M33R> bom probal downgrade
<R33D3M33R> v bistvu ne dela niti  s stock
<R33D3M33R> bo treba očitno res na fglrx :)
<dz0ny_> :D
<dz0ny_> pa kaj ti jaz govorim
<dz0ny_> mesa 10.1<
<dz0ny_> or fglrx
<R33D3M33R> ali pa lahko igram igre, ki delajo, dokler Valve zadeve ne popravi :)
<R33D3M33R> no 14.9 na 14.10 pa sploh ne dela
<R33D3M33R> dz0ny_: to pobriši pa dela odprti gonilnik
<R33D3M33R> http://askubuntu.com/questions/506349/opengl-glx-context-is-not-using-direct-rendering-which-may-cause-performance-pr/538907#538907
<Pepelka90> 14.04 - OpenGL GLX context is not using direct rendering, which may cause performance problems. (steam) AMD DRIVER - Ask Ubuntu
<R33D3M33R> sem preveril
<R33D3M33R> z HL2:LC ... dobim praktično enak FPS kot na 14.04
<R33D3M33R> oibaf ppa included
<dz0ny_> R33D3M33R: sem probal
<dz0ny_> ni Å¡lo
<dz0ny_> mogoče mam prestaro kartico
<R33D3M33R> aja, morda
<R33D3M33R> jaz uporabljam radeonsi
<dz0ny_> lol 14.10 ma drugačen coredump (zarad systemd) in dej noben bug reporting ne dela
<dz0ny_> such fail
<dz0ny_> http://drp.io/fhq
<Pepelka90> drp.io - free, fast, private and easy images hosting
<dz0ny_> or this
<R33D3M33R> sem mislil, da bo ta systemd pozitivna stvar ... :)
<dz0ny_> ➜ ~>sudo systemctl status
<dz0ny_> [sudo] password for dz0ny:
<dz0ny_> Failed to get D-Bus connection: No connection to service manager.
<CrazyLemon> \o/ systemd \o/
<CrazyLemon> kdaj že izide ubuntu? enkrat drug teden ane? :D
<dz0ny_> dela pa ➜ ~>sudo service --status-all
<dz0ny_>  [ + ]  acpid
<dz0ny_> :D
<dz0ny_> mhm
<dz0ny_> v bistvu so nekak cudn popatchal systemd
<CrazyLemon> "popatchal" :)
<dz0ny_> ja pol kurca ne dela
<CrazyLemon> canonical itak vse nekak "popatcha" sam problem je pol da noben patchev ne sprejme :D
<dz0ny_> iz resume vedno zgubim network
<CrazyLemon> v upstreamu that is
<dz0ny_> sound
<dz0ny_> na arch dela bp
<dz0ny_> pa ma tud systemd
<CrazyLemon> ne najdem pagea kjer piše število reportanih bugov za ubuntu različice
<dz0ny_> haha
<CrazyLemon> fajn graf je.. Å¡e posebej pisan par dni pred releaseem :)
<dz0ny_> https://errors.ubuntu.com/
<Pepelka90> Error reports
<CrazyLemon> to je to :D
<dz0ny_> ja od hundreds normalno so jih dobil 30
<dz0ny_> haha
<Pepelka90>  [Ubuntu.si] theuros: Re: ubuntu repair?  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/42228/#p42228
<CrazyLemon> meh..sploh se mi ne da odgovarjat :)
<dz0ny_> cakaš na nov forum :D
<Pepelka90>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: Re: ubuntu repair?  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/42229/#p42229
<CrazyLemon> haha :D
<R33D3M33R> ma saj nimamo kristalne krogle doma, naj napiše več info. ..
<CrazyLemon> ma ni se mu do konca upgrejdal in je zdaj neki na pol :)
<R33D3M33R> po mojem ima samo kak driver problem in to je to
<R33D3M33R> najbrž kak fglrx :D
<dz0ny_> ja tko kot vsi :D
<R33D3M33R> 8.8.2014 sem jim poslal bug report, odgovor sem dobil v petek
<R33D3M33R> noro :D
<dz0ny_> a so ga samodejno zaprli :D?
<R33D3M33R> ne
<R33D3M33R> v bistvu je bil odgovor naj preizkusim 14.9
<R33D3M33R> ampak ta sploh ne dela na 14.10
<dz0ny_> haha
<dz0ny_> mja
<dz0ny_> se mal pa grem čist na arch
<dz0ny_> ker sem sit tega debian
<R33D3M33R> jaz sem mislil nekoč, da bom šel ... :)
<R33D3M33R> pa me je minilo
<R33D3M33R> če število paketov pogledaš ti je jasno kako je debian v prednosti
<dz0ny_> ja 3/4 paketov ob prehodu ne dela
<dz0ny_> al ne dela zarad kernela, libc, systemd
<dz0ny_> al pa ker je čist nov paket pa starega več ni
<CrazyLemon> js ne vem v čem je zdaj težava.. daš gor 14.04 pa je to to :)
<dz0ny_> in ni vmes nobenega načina za prehod
<CrazyLemon> dela fse!
<dz0ny_> CrazyLemon: +1
<CrazyLemon> do 16.04 pa bodo že spucal systemd
<CrazyLemon> :D
<dz0ny_> pač vikend je čas za igrat se mal
<R33D3M33R> v bistvu je občasno pametno počakat 1 mesec po releasu
<CrazyLemon> ali pa se bo debian forkal
<CrazyLemon> :D
<Gandalfar> dz0ny_, :)
<dz0ny_> Gandalfar: o :)
<Gandalfar> dost je blo sonca
<Gandalfar> delat :)
<R33D3M33R> na debianu nisem zdržal dolgo :)
<yang> R33D3M33R: kaj pa ti ni bilo vsec '
<lynxlynxlynx> arch ma tut svoje glupe fore
<R33D3M33R> zastareli software
<yang> R33D3M33R: potem nisi znal pravilno uporabljati debiana
<dz0ny_> lynxlynxlynx: true, sam so manj problematične kot pa trenutno unicorn
<yang> R33D3M33R: debian sid je bolj moderen kot ubuntu
<lynxlynxlynx> na srečo ne vem
<dz0ny_> če sem jaz porabil 3h da sem vse usposobil, bo navaden tip obupal
<R33D3M33R> yang: na debian sem Å¡el zaradi stabilnosti
<R33D3M33R> torej sem bil pripravljen iti na max testing različico
<yang> R33D3M33R: v tvoji izjavi ni logike, stabilne izdaje ne morejo biti z modernim nepreizkusenim softwerom
<R33D3M33R> ampak to ni bilo to
<yang> R33D3M33R: cikel pred izdajo stabilne izdaje je priblizno kake pol leta prej zamrznejo vedno distribucijo in odpravijo se vecino preostalih bug-ov
<R33D3M33R> po mojem mnenju je KDE kar dobro preizkušena zadeva, bolj kot si tu kdorkoli predstavlja
<idioterna> to sicer ni res, ker sem tukaj tudi jaz
<CrazyLemon> lies..all lies
<R33D3M33R> in ni razloga, da ne bi stabilne različice dali v testing v nekem smiselnem času
<yang> R33D3M33R: debian ima veiko bolj izpiljeno strategijo stabilnih izdaj kot ubuntu
<yang> R33D3M33R: gre pa sedaj pri ubuntu na bolje, odkra je LTS
<idioterna> ubuntu je lts ze od 2008
<idioterna> pa debianov release schedule je tko nekak k microsoftov
<idioterna> vcasih kr 10 let ni nobenga releasa
<yang> daj ne lazi
<yang> 2-3 leta se ciklajo stabilne izdaje
<idioterna> med debian 3 pa 4 je blo 7 let
<idioterna> and i had to work with that
<yang> ja v 90ih :)
<yang> nevem katera distribucija bi imela se tako izpiljen sistem stabilnih izdaj kot ima debian - poduci me
<yang> morda redhatove
<lynxlynxlynx> btw http://debianfork.org/
<Pepelka90> Roll up your sleeves, we may need to fork Debian.
<Pepelka90> »A website made by Veteran Unix Admins to organize and protest against the decision to impose SystemD to Debian users.«
<lynxlynxlynx> glede na zadnje zaplete z gr
<R33D3M33R> a to so spisali Debian developerji?
<R33D3M33R> (nekateri)*
<yang> se bodo pac odcepli kot se je pred casom ubuntu
<yang> pa kaj
<R33D3M33R> mislim saj, problem bi bil, če bi bili to razvijalci
<lynxlynxlynx> sej se zna zgodit
<R33D3M33R> bo pač še ena veja v tem: https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/6/69/DebianFamilyTree1210.svg
<Pepelka90> Debian Family Tree
<R33D3M33R> :)
<lynxlynxlynx> sama drama zadnje pol leta
<yang> vcasih pride do nestrinjanja med eno vejo proggramerjev in drugo, za dolocen softwer
<CrazyLemon> in vsega je kriv... systemd!
<yang> R33D3M33R: heh dobra fotka
<lynxlynxlynx> jst stavim na uselessd
<lynxlynxlynx> že zaradi imena
<dz0ny_> mja ubuntu ma težave zarad upstream
<dz0ny_> imho jessie bi moral bit Å¡e brez systemd
<lynxlynxlynx> a ni za jesse že zmenjeno, da bo podprtih še vedno več sistemov?
<lynxlynxlynx> mislim da se gre v zadnji iteraciji samo za vprašanje, a lahko določen paket izsili izbiro inita
<dz0ny_> lynxlynxlynx: ne
<dz0ny_> systemd by default
<dz0ny_> po moje bo zdej še več nasprotovanja
<dz0ny_> k se bo vidlo da migracija na systemd ni tako preprosta
<dz0ny_> http://www.reddit.com/r/Ubuntu/comments/2jpn34/two_days_with_ubuntu_1410_fail/
<Pepelka90> Two days with Ubuntu 14.10, #fail : Ubuntu
<Pepelka90> »All but one problems originate from systemd migration. The most amusing are support tools for systemd where journalctl reports no recorded logs,...«
<dz0ny_> sem mal opisal moje težave
<dz0ny_> pričakujem bes podpornikov :>
<lynxlynxlynx> bolj ali manj že par let konec /title na enem od kanalov:  | http://slated.org/the_poetterisation_of_gnu_linux | ewontfix.com/14/ | http://bit.ly/1usD39o | http://bit.ly/1k8B96T | http://bit.ly/1ps0Inj"
<Pepelka90> The Poetterisation of GNU/Linux | Slated
<lynxlynxlynx> polno crusaderjev
<R33D3M33R> dz0ny_: a včeraj pa nisi mogel tega napisati? :P
<dz0ny_> R33D3M33R: vseh težav nisem takoj opazil :D
<R33D3M33R> no, jaz sem tri kište migriral, zdaj pa bo kar bo
<yang> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eBTe4luBTrM
<Pepelka90> MUJO KUJE KONJA PO MESECU - STEVEN HANNINGTON (1987) - YouTube
<Pepelka90> »http://hikonline.blogspot.com/2013/05/vama-s-postovanjem-steven-hannington.html Vama S Poštovanjem (1987)«
<Pepelka90>  [Ubuntu.si] theuros: Re: ubuntu repair?  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/42230/#p42230
<msev> hoj linux mojstri, ne najdem clutter-1.0 paketa nikjer
<msev> pa bi rd čim lažji način da ga dobim...ppa al pa software center?
<idioterna> a nisi ti ze mel tocno tega problema enkrat?
<msev> morda
<msev> zj sm posodobu na lts
<msev> tko da pol k to rešmo zna bit da bo neki cajta mir
<msev> kok let je lts? 5?
<msev> sm najdu neki bom probov
<msev> mi je uspelo
<msev> sam zj mam pa nov error
#ubuntu-si 2015-10-12
<napsy> jutro
<slax0r> jutro
<idioterna> http://pipipi.si/ukraden-kontracikl/
<Pepelka> Ukraden Kontracikl. - pipipi.si
<Pepelka> »Če je to čigava neslana šala, naj to nemudoma obelodani! Skratka. V petek si je nekdo v okolici Drame čez dan postregel s Kontraciklom in ga (predvidoma) odnesel … Parkirano je bilo v tisti ulici za službenim vhodom in moja krivda je, da sem ga pustil odklenjenega. Neposredno okolico sem že pregledal, brez sreče. Tako … Preberi več Ukraden Kontracikl. →«
<slax0r> Če bi kdo želel poskusit, večino časa je kolo v LJ in je dosegljivo za vse
<slax0r> well...
<slax0r> nekdo je poskusu, ocitno
<pitastrudl> jutro
<idioterna> slax0r: verjetno ga bodo na zapornci na savi potegnl iz vode :)
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qsNVOFluisY
<Pepelka> #hekerji.si teaser: Bl4cky - YouTube
<CrazyLemon> nov teaser!!!!!!11
<zdobersek> HOW LONG IS IT
<CrazyLemon> not long enough!!!
<CrazyLemon> (thats what she said right?)
<zdobersek> whoa bl4cky
<zdobersek> cvet slovenskega hekanja
<zdobersek> oy vey
<zdobbie> http://www.bbc.com/news/business-34504474
<Pepelka> Facebook paid £4,327 corporation tax in 2014 - BBC News
<Pepelka> »Social network giant Facebook paid just £4,327 in corporation tax in 2014, its latest UK results show.«
<dz0ny> Facebook said at the time that advertising revenue grew by 53% to $3.59bn, with nearly 70% of that coming from mobile ad sales.
<slax0r> lol
<slax0r> mutni posli pa to?
<CrazyLemon> its legit
<slax0r> mhm
<slax0r> me zanima ce bi js mel 3.5bn revenue, ce bi tut placal sam 4k davka
<dz0ny> revenue mas lahko tolk
<CrazyLemon> bi..če bi imel sposobne računovodje :D
<dz0ny> vprasanje je kolk mas profit :)
<slax0r> to je res ja
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny no vemo koliko facebook ima profit.. in vemo da en zaposleni je plačal več davka kot facebook sam :)
<slax0r> no torej, mutni posli ;)
<CrazyLemon> niso mutni..sam najdeš loophole in jo nucaš dokler EU ne reče 'dovolj' :)
<CrazyLemon> s/jo/ga
<zdobbie> odpres podruznico v bahamih, pol pa iz bahamov licence prodajas sam sebi v SLO
<slax0r> no torej, mutni posli ;)
<slax0r> mutni posli != nelegalni posli
<CrazyLemon> mutni so ilegalni :p
<slax0r> kakor pac vzames :P
<slax0r> za mene je vse mutni posel kar ni tako kot je oz. bi moralo bit
<slax0r> ce odpiras neke podruznice na bahamih
<slax0r> si prodajas banane/licence/whatever
<slax0r> z namenom da si nabijes stroske in znizas davke
<zdobbie> v glavnem, ta podjetja potem v izvorni druzbi sluzijo kot neka znacka ponosa
<zdobbie> nazaj v sirso druzbo pa ne vrnejo kej dost
<slax0r> capitalist pigs
<slax0r> any day nao, FB2 will be released, all hell will break loose
<slax0r> https://github.com/slax0rr/Facebook2
<Pepelka> slax0rr/Facebook2 · GitHub
<Pepelka> »Facebook2 - Teh most awsum facebook evar!!!11!1oneone«
<slax0r> fear the day :P
<zdobbie> ponavadi so zaposleni dobro placani, to pa dvigne stroske zivljenja za vse
<zdobbie> v SanFranu je zdej median cena dvosobnega stanovanja dosegla 5k$
<zdobbie> ce se prov spomnim
<slax0r> pricey
<zdobbie> well, two-bedroom http://sf.curbed.com/archives/2015/10/09/the_median_rent_for_an_sf_twobedroom_hits_5000month.php
<Pepelka> The Median Rent for an SF Two-Bedroom Hits $5,000/Month - The Numbers - Curbed SF
<Pepelka> »It's that time of month again when rental website Zumper puts out their monthly rent report and dashes San Franciscans' dreams of ever being able to move again. The new...«
<slax0r> kolk majo ti ljudje potem place mesecno?
<slax0r> 20k?
<idioterna> 200k+ na let bruto
<idioterna> se prav ja
<idioterna> sam pac nimajo frocov
<dz0ny> slax0r: sam nekaj tega gre v personal company fund
<slax0r> js se pa j* tukaj za 50k letno :)
<dz0ny> zato da se ne palca davkov
<zdobbie> slax0r: haha, pejt poracunat
<idioterna> ampak si zavarovan
<slax0r> zdobbie: kaj naj poracunam?
<idioterna> uni pa niso.
<slax0r> idioterna: kot severni medved
<idioterna> ja men fb ni hotu dt 250k
<zdobbie> slax0r: stroske zivljenja v SF in stroske zivljenja v MS
<idioterna> tolk bi rabu za isti standard
<idioterna> v palo alto
<idioterna> kokr ga mam tle s 50k na let
<slax0r> zdobbie: ja, saj to ze
<dz0ny> pa z lano pa muskom bi hangal
<dz0ny> :>
<dz0ny> who cares about money then
<zdobbie> his kids
<zdobbie> indirectly
<slax0r> ce je 5k najemnina, potem ja, bi rabu nekje 30k mesecno bruto za priblizno isti standard
<slax0r> vec ali manj
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny whos lana?
<slax0r> lana del ray :P
<zdobbie> od kraljev
<CrazyLemon> lol
<idioterna> z lano ze zdej hengam
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: a bo Å¡ kaj sodeloval z Å¡olo :D
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny ti si v lj večkrat kot js..tko da go for it :D
<zdobbie> v glavnem, Silicon Valley/SanFran ma tko dost tezav
<dz0ny> thx but no
<idioterna> a ste vidl django girls statse
<idioterna> 500+ se jih hoce naucit
<idioterna> pa so rekl da je blo v jugoslaviji vse slabo
<CrazyLemon> .yt mo money mo problems
<jabuk> The Notorious B.I.G. - "Mo Money Mo Problems" https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gUhRKVIjJtw
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie ^
<zdobbie> itak sem picky, v kterem podjetju bi delu, ampak ce ze, vi sel v Cali pet let sparat
<dz0ny> pa sotorit?
<idioterna> dz0ny: a si ti ze kdaj hodu skoz google hirimg
<idioterna> hiring
<dz0ny> phone call :)
<dz0ny> 2 times
<idioterna> ja to sm tur js mel
<idioterna> morm najdt enga da mi pove mal
<dz0ny> pa so me spraseval za ruby, I was wtf
<dz0ny> pol sm reku da me to ne zanima
<idioterna> hehe
<zdobbie> dz0ny: ne, nek skromen life najbrz izven SanFrana
<dz0ny> in je blo ok,
<dz0ny> see you next time
<idioterna> za kero pozicijo so pa ruby hotl
<dz0ny> web developer, ne vem produta
<dz0ny> *produkta
<idioterna> mene za scaling engineerja
<idioterna> hocji C pa Go
<idioterna> hocjo
<idioterna> ne vem se kaj to pomen
<dz0ny> so writing scalable apps?
<dz0ny> aja
<idioterna> jutr mam naprej
<dz0ny> good luck
<idioterna> pomoje fixing slow stuff
<idioterna> tnx
<CrazyLemon> a pol bi šel čez lužo?
<idioterna> ne
<idioterna> munich/zurich
<idioterna> cycling distance
<dz0ny> :D
<CrazyLemon> meh..2 much snow!
<idioterna> sej mam cx gume
<zdobbie> mal si prestar za Google, ne?
<dz0ny> munich je k mal večja ljubljana
<idioterna> racing ralph
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny lol.. 'mal' :)
<idioterna> zdobbie: no idea
<dz0ny> sam se bl splača z železnico vozit
<CrazyLemon> u-bahn
<dz0ny> well center je tko velik kot cela ljublajna
<dz0ny> :D
<zdobbie> idioterna: bi se rabu selit?
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny glavni trg je kot pol ljubljane :D
<CrazyLemon> mi smo se iz enga shopping centra pa do 'centra' (red district) se peljal..20min s podzemno če se prav spomnim
<CrazyLemon> to je kot ljubljana vrhnika :D
<zdobbie> iz vrhnike v LJ bi ti s solidno podzemno prsu v ksnih 10 minutah
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie govorim časovno z avtom! z vlakom je itak.. ene 40min smth like that :D
<CrazyLemon> če je 2:10-30 do kopra :)
<dz0ny> intermezzo
<dz0ny> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C2akA4jAWNo
<Pepelka> American Horror Story: Hotel - Tear You Apart feat. She Wants Revenge - YouTube
<Pepelka> »A music video of "Tear You Apart" by She Wants Revenge featuring scenes of FX's American Horror Story: Hotel.«
<dz0ny> aja #nsfw
<CrazyLemon> he said 5min after posting the link
<napsy> sm gledu prvi del
<napsy> pa se mi ne zdi neki grozn
<napsy> mislim da je bla prva sezona se vedno najbolsa
<CrazyLemon> Zaradi snega na cestišču je zaprta cesta Strmec - Mangart.
<CrazyLemon> it has started
<CrazyLemon> http://www.siol.net/sportal/kolesarstvo/2015/10/od_smucarskih_skokov_do_naziva_kralj_slovenske_pentlje_zdaj_med_kolesarsko_elito.aspx
<Pepelka> Od smučarskih skokov do naziva kralj slovenske pentlje: zdaj med kolesarsko elito | Kolesarstvo - Planet Siol.net
<Pepelka> »Nekdanji smučarski skakalec Primož Roglič, ki se je pri Adrii Mobilu ekspresno vpeljal v kolesarski šport, bo od zdaj naprej vozil za World Tour ekipo Lotto-Jumbo.«
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie ^
<zdobbie> svasta
<dz0ny> http://www.osmklj.si/index.php/dogodki-14-15/385-odprta-koda
<Pepelka> Odprta koda - priporočljivo
<Pepelka> »Osnovna šola Miška Kranjca Ljubljana«
<dz0ny> napsy: nah sej ni grozn
<dz0ny> samo gore, sex and nudity
<napsy> mhm
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny jp.. že nekaj klikov je pršlo s tega linka na ubuntu.si :)
<napsy> skoda
<slax0r> but but but, ubuntu != os, ubuntu == distribution of linux os :(
<idioterna> zdobbie: unknown
<zdobbie> slax0r: could you fucking not
<slax0r> zdobbie: too late for that
<dz0ny> TIL Munich was once in Swedish.
<dz0ny> a swedish town
<dz0ny> occupied by Swedish
<zdobersek> Swedes?
<slax0r> were they called, "the vikings"?
<dz0ny> occupied by Swedish king
<dz0ny> no
<dz0ny> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/History_of_Munich
<Pepelka> History of Munich - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<dz0ny>  In 1623 during the Thirty Years' War Munich became electoral residence when Maximilian I, Duke of Bavaria was invested with the electoral dignity but in 1632 the city was occupied by Gustav II Adolph of Sweden.
<zdobersek> a to kr tko
<zdobersek> for shits & giggles
<zdobersek> Dear Mr./Mrs. Telemarketer
<zdobersek> ce cifre ni v mojem imeniku in ni normalnega zadetka na Googlu za tvojo cifro, pol se ne oglasim.
<slax0r> ^
<slax0r> ce je pa prikrita pa sploh ne
<dz0ny> +1
<slax0r> pa je lahk sam papez na drugi strani
<slax0r> me ne zanima
<dz0ny> also send SMS I will respond to that
<zdobersek> ce je pa ksen znanec, bo pa ze sms stisnu
<zdobersek> exactly
<dz0ny> Na včasih napišem sms, "Kdo je to?"
<dz0ny> in se veda nihče ne odpiše,
<zdobersek> why bother
<slax0r> 6
<slax0r> ^
<slax0r> dammit
<zdobersek> ocitno sem jaz v potrebi, ne oni
<zdobersek> se bo ze stegnu pa spisu
<zdobersek> ooh, they're calling again!
<zdobersek> tretji klic danes, tri razlicne cifre
 * CrazyLemon včeraj prejel klic z +252....
<pitastrudl> zakaj
<pitastrudl> jaz sem ene dvakrat dobil klic iz afrike
<pitastrudl> seveda se nisem javil
<CrazyLemon> zakaj ne?
<CrazyLemon> mogoče pa si dobil kak mio €
<pitastrudl> in my dreams
<pitastrudl> which reminds me
<pitastrudl> i had some fucked up dreams today
<pitastrudl> good thing i forgot them
<dz0ny> I had nice, because  I overslept :>
<CrazyLemon> https://scontent.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xat1/v/t1.0-9/12106874_749042411896140_2369960666287447225_n.jpg?oh=7fdf6d31a4f8bbb0091e15fb827b70f1&oe=5690E135
<CrazyLemon> lol ^
<zdobbie> e pa sta
<zdobbie> noice http://i.imgur.com/aKLT6B4.gifv
<dz0ny> BigWhale: http://i.imgur.com/1PzWYaR.png gitkraken
<dz0ny> BigWhale: useless for me
<BigWhale> ?
<BigWhale> ah
<BigWhale> cak da vidim
<BigWhale> grozn zgleda :>
<CrazyLemon>  maybe you didnt release the kraken
<CrazyLemon> :>
<netkat> morda koga zanima https://twit.tv/live
<Pepelka> Live | TWiT
<Pepelka> »Live | TWiT.TV«
<CrazyLemon> mogoče bi koga zanimalo.. če bi napisal kaj pa je live :D
<netkat> mikko hypponen:)
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1J9qA878na4
<CrazyLemon> lol!
<Pepelka> In Slovakia, everything is in order. Football Match #Train - Funny Football - YouTube
<netkat> nice:D
<CrazyLemon> netkat kul talk :)
<CrazyLemon> mikko is a funny guy
<netkat> men je tud hecen https://twitter.com/mikko/status/649830530033295360
<Pepelka> Mikko Hypponen auf Twitter: "Best smileys: :-​) =|:) :-/ ;-> C:\>"
<dz0ny> ena kolesarska http://cdn2.independent.ie/incoming/article31601730.ece/c733b/BINARY/VIPIrelandImage153311.jpg
<CrazyLemon> let me quote zdobbie 'noice'
<CrazyLemon> torej.. kaj uporabljat namesto lastpassa :)
<dz0ny> padlock
<CrazyLemon> a je lastpass2padlock tool?
<pitastrudl> živjo
<pitastrudl> CrazyLemon keepass je ful dobr
<pitastrudl> sm presedlal iz lastpassa
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl a imajo lastpass2keepass tool?
<pitastrudl> sam exportaš iz lastpassa pa importaš v keepass
<pitastrudl> sam nevem v kermu formatu
<CrazyLemon> keepass nima svojega plugina za chrome?
<CrazyLemon> i'll pass
<pitastrudl> uhm
<pitastrudl> ma
<pitastrudl> CrazyLemon pač ima, ga uporablam
<pitastrudl> pa dela vredu
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl ne ga nima..sam 3rd party plugini so
<pitastrudl> ja in
<pitastrudl> dela kokr mora
<jabuk> M 1.1 > 10.km SZ od TREBNJEGA @12/10/2015 03:06:41  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.99+N,+14.95+E
<pitastrudl> kaj je to ^
<CrazyLemon> potres..what else
<pitastrudl> heh
<CrazyLemon> oziroma najboljše da grem kar h googleu
<pitastrudl> wat
<dz0ny> https://passopolis.com/
<jabuk> http://a.kym-cdn.com/assets/blank-b3f96f160b75b1b49b426754ba188fe8.gif
<Pepelka> Passopolis - manage secrets securely
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: ^^ ma tud lastpass import
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny i dont trust devs with moustaches :(
<CrazyLemon> Å t. uporabnikov: 1.019
<CrazyLemon> padlock ima cca. 3k
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny kje najdeš ti te appe?
<CrazyLemon> github underground?
<dz0ny> nixos chan :D
<CrazyLemon> zihr github buddies :>
<CrazyLemon> http://marstrek.jpl.nasa.gov/#
<Pepelka> Mars Trek
<Pepelka> »Mars Trek is a NASA web-based portal for exploration of Mars. This portal showcases data collected by NASA at various landing sites and features an easy-to-use browsing tool that provides layering and viewing of high resolution data«
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: Nautilus File Search Is About To Get A Big Power Up  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/K_Rivj6nnuM/new-nautilus-search-filter-ui
<dz0ny> win http://i.imgur.com/McuqEPj.png
<jabuk> http://img.pandawhale.com/86036-victory-dance-gif-Despicable-M-EPnS.gif
<pitastrudl> nice
<CrazyLemon> java??? wtf!
#ubuntu-si 2015-10-13
<zdobbie> ahoy
<zdobbie> hnnnnngg https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p5N_3ki7cio
<Pepelka> Beasts of No Nation - Final Trailer - A Netflix Original Film - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Beasts of No Nation, A Netflix Original Film. When civil war tears his family apart, a young West African boy is forced to join a unit of mercenary fighters ...«
<zdobersek> .radar
<jabuk> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<zdobersek> http://i.imgur.com/zj77tbI.gif
<napsy> jutro
<pitastrudl> jutro
<CrazyLemon> http://www.blog.uporabnastran.si/2015/10/12/brezplacen-internet-w-fi-na-vlaku-slovenske-zeleznice-nacrtujejo-do-konca-junija-2016/
<Pepelka> Brezplačen internet (W-Fi) na vlaku Slovenske železnice načrtujejo do konca junija 2016 | UPORABNA STRAN
<Pepelka> »Brezplačen internet (Wi-Fi) je na marsikaterem vlaku že kar nekaj let realnost, a v Sloveniji temu ni tako. Dejansko je trenutno tako slabo, da na«
<CrazyLemon> ping
<jabuk> CrazyLemon: pong
<CrazyLemon> .radar
<jabuk> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<zdobersek> topKPkek
<pitastrudl> ping
<jabuk> pitastrudl: pong
<napsy_> goodie
<pitastrudl> ayy
<zdobersek> napsy_ is a thunder-bi
<zdobersek> kids these days
<napsy_> ma ja
<napsy_> mal testiram
<pitastrudl> kaj je anoying ta wifi prompt ob login screenu
<pitastrudl> (╯°□°)╯︵ ┻━┻
<napsy_> zamenji desktop
<pitastrudl> wat
<pitastrudl> misliš desktop enviroment?
<jabuk> http://a.kym-cdn.com/assets/blank-b3f96f160b75b1b49b426754ba188fe8.gif
<napsy> jo
<zdobersek> fwi http://shop.oreilly.com/category/deals/ada-lovelace.do?code=DEAL&imm_mid=0da2ec&cmp=em-na-books-videos-lp-dod_ada_lovelace_20151013
<pitastrudl> yo
<Pepelka> Save 50% in Celebration of Ada Lovelace Day - Deals - O'Reilly Media
<Pepelka> »Save 50% in Celebration of Ada Lovelace Day - Deals«
<pitastrudl> kaj je to
<pitastrudl> zihr nsfw
<pitastrudl> zdobersek: itak take sorte
<CrazyLemon> ada lovelace is zdobbies alter ego
<napsy_> mhm mhm
<lynxlynxlynx> hmpf
<lynxlynxlynx> serijska številka certa je v hex, kar banki ni všeč
<lynxlynxlynx> če direkt pretvoriš v dec, je pa prekratka
<CrazyLemon> .pretvori 2300 usd eur
<jabuk> CrazyLemon: 2300 USD je 2022.34 EUR
<zdobersek> neki pa je
<CrazyLemon> a ima kdo z nexus 5 ter marshmallow težave s proximity sensorjem?
<napsy_> kok bi lahka testiru?
<CrazyLemon> ko končaš klic preveri če ti se ponovno prižge zaslon
<zdobersek> w/ proximity
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: ja! jst mam isto pizdarijo
<CrazyLemon> meni se včasih ja..mostly ne
<zdobersek> pol pa gledam, kaj pizda se dogaja, ce bo prekinil klic al ne
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek mhm
<napsy> men cist lepo dela
<napsy> sj tak zgleda no
<Matthai> https://pravokator.si/index.php/2015/10/13/rtl-sdr-gsm-monitor/
<Matthai> evo :-)
<zdobersek> pybombs!?!?
<napsy> lol
<Matthai> terrorist tool, ja :-)
<zdobersek> inb4 'teroristi na Epilogu'
<Matthai> Python Build Overlay Managed Bundle System
<zdobersek> suuure
<zdobersek> nice try
<Matthai> ne vem, kdo se je spomnu te kratice :-)
<CrazyLemon> Uporabili smo prenosnik z namesščenim operacijskim sistemom Ubuntu 15.04.
<CrazyLemon> reklama \o/
<CrazyLemon> pa typo tudi :D
<Matthai> CrazyLemon, popravljeno, tnx
<pitastrudl> beep  beep http://i.imgur.com/0eOH9fd.webm
<napsy_> https://github.com/tomparys/docker-skype-pulseaudio
<napsy_> hudo
<Pepelka> tomparys/docker-skype-pulseaudio · GitHub
<Pepelka> »docker-skype-pulseaudio - Run Skype inside an isolated Docker container on your Linux desktop! See its sights via X11 forwarding! Hear its sounds through the magic of PulseAudio and SSH tunnels!«
<pitastrudl> what is that
<napsy_> secure nacin kok uporabit skype na linux
<pitastrudl> aha
<pitastrudl> napsy_ ščitit proti komu? vdorom v skype ali ščitenje proti skype-u? :D
<napsy_> proti skypu, obviously
<pitastrudl> aha ok
<napsy_> se kj podobnega bi rabu za android
<CrazyLemon> http://www.rtvslo.si/slovenija/televizija-novatv24-bo-novicarska-in-po-besedah-odgovornih-v-sluzbi-resnice/376222
<Pepelka> Televizija NOVATV24 bo novičarska in po besedah odgovornih v službi resnice :: Prvi interaktivni multimedijski portal, MMC RTV Slovenija
<Pepelka> »Novi spletni medij Nova24TV.si bo zaživel v četrtek, televizija NOVATV24 pa predvidoma decembra. "Želimo prikazati stvari, kot so, ne kot nekdo drug reče," sporočajo odgovorni. Družbi NovaTV24.si, d.«
<CrazyLemon> people of the free world rejoice!
<CrazyLemon> An item you listed in the Community Market has been sold to * . Your Steam Wallet has been credited 0.01 EUR.
<CrazyLemon> hell yea! i'm gonna be rich!
<pitastrudl> haha
<lynxlynxlynx> official payment litter
<lynxlynxlynx> spammerji so pogruntali, da na netu vlečejo mačke
<zdobbie> kittens?
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: Recent Linux App Updates: Lightworks, Claws Mail and Blender  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/NlcCjMxJYIo/lightworks-4k-export-other-linux-app-updates
<upd> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qp-4qiVbTTg
<Pepelka> 5 Simple Rules for Eating A Banana - YouTube
<Pepelka> »hahaha oh boy here we go.... Shot by my boys at MEGA MEDIA ENTERTAINMENT : www.megamediaent.com«
<CrazyLemon> [drm:radeon_cs_ioctl [radeon]] *ERROR* Invalid command stream !
<CrazyLemon> [47628.840470] Forbidden register 0x28C00 in cs at 9126
<CrazyLemon> you have to love AMD
#ubuntu-si 2015-10-14
<zdobbie> FEEL THE BERN FELLAS https://www.reddit.com/r/SandersForPresident/comments/3onvm5/jesus_christ_you_guysi_thought_that_all_the_bs_i/
<Pepelka> Jesus Christ you guys...I thought that all the BS I saw from y'all on the front page was just that, bullshit, a circle jerk, another Ron Paul situation. Ok...fuck me am I fucking wrong. Where the fuck do I sign up for the Sanders train. This is the smartest politician I've seen since... : SandersForPresident
<Pepelka> »Paul Wellstone. Sold, sign me up. Minnesota for Sanders, someone recruit me please. asstasticbum at gmail. I bring more than you think. a.«
<idioterna> mhm
<netkat> praise jesus
<idioterna> fuck je in-depth tle bernie
<idioterna> nc, volt ga bo treba
<zdobbie> OTOH http://i.imgur.com/QicRart.jpg
<idioterna> 82% eh
<idioterna> morm pogledat
<idioterna> a je ze na jewtube
<zdobbie> she has dat hunting experience https://twitter.com/TheDailyShow/status/654125657971142656
<Pepelka> The Daily Show auf Twitter: "Literally? #DemDebate #CNNDebate http://t.co/SSaL4WmLU6"
<zdobbie> OTOH https://twitter.com/jeremyscahill/status/654120985092820997
<Pepelka> jeremy scahill auf Twitter: "Lincoln Chaffe mentions drone strikes and hospital bombing in Afghanistan. Crickets from all others"
<zdobbie> idioterna: na https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z4e7lHJhYPg
<Pepelka> FULL Part1 CNN Democratic Debate Sanders/Clinton/Omalley/Webb/Chafee 10/13/2015 - YouTube
<Pepelka> »CNN is set to host the first Democratic presidential primary debate tonight, October 13, from the Wynn Hotel and Casino in Las Vegas, Nevada. There will be n...«
<idioterna> aha kul
<idioterna> thanks
<idioterna> nice
<zdobbie> .rt
<jabuk> Trenutno se predvaja: Marrow - Ocean of Glory. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bQ9fOpgMm1I
<zdobersek> .radar
<jabuk> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<slax0r> mal gal ije
<slax0r> ga lije*
<napsy> js se cist vsako leto tut mal zredim :)
<zdobersek> ?
<slax0r> thanks for sharing?
<Sky[x]> napsy: jst sem zdj zacel v fitnes hodt spet :D
<Sky[x]> naprej 1 teden fitnesa pol pa na vodene vadbe da me mal naterajo :)
<napsy> Sky[x]: kulj :)
<napsy> slax0r: slax0r> mal gal ije
<Sky[x]> v centru lj lepo rahlo pada dez :)
<napsy> jutri pa bo Vic spet poplavu ;)
<Sky[x]> normalno k so tolk nardil da ne bi spet poplavu :)
<slax0r> napsy: ? o.O
<napsy> slax0r: po malem ze par dni lije, vecina drzave pa ze oranzni alarm
<slax0r> ja, ampak kaj ma to veze z debelostjo?
<napsy> ja ce se vsako leto zredis po 5 kil, kolk bos tehtu cez 10 let?
<zdobersek> vsaj 50
<napsy> ce vsak dan neprestano dezuje, kolk deza po zapadl cez cel teden?
<zdobersek> too much
<slax0r> mislim da je zame mal prezgodaj
<napsy> slax0r: wake up, Neo :)
<slax0r> meh :)
<Matthai> http://podcrto.si/policisti-z-vsemi-topovi-nad-studenta-ki-je-razkril-varnostne-ranljivosti-tetre/
<Pepelka> Policisti z vsemi topovi nad študenta, ki je razkril varnostne ranljivosti Tetre • Pod črto
<Pepelka> »Dejana Orniga policisti po novem preganjajo tudi zaradi neupravičenega zvočnega snemanja. Ornig je svojega nadrejenega posnel, ker je slednji nad njim domnevno izvajal mobing.«
<zdobersek> a tud z onim vodnim topom
<zdobersek> ocitno ne
<zdobersek> se ne
<slax0r> zdaj ne, je dovolj dezja
<CrazyLemon> .potres
<jabuk> M 1 > 9.km  V od ŽIROV @13/10/2015 20:20:26  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.02+N,+14.22+E
<zdobersek> 9.km?
<CrazyLemon> ya man
<pitastrudl> jutro
<CrazyLemon> https://medium.com/@tuesdev/as-many-others-i-didn-t-want-to-wait-the-next-6-8-months-to-receive-a-oneplus-2-invite-ba20ac8606ae
<Pepelka> The grey area in grey import smartphones. — Medium
<Pepelka> »The story of how I found malware on my ‘brand new’ One Plus 2 from Kogan.«
<dz0ny> lol https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P_6no3q8EMI
<Pepelka> BAD BLOOD - Lip Sync in Car - YouTube
<Pepelka> »An important message for the online community, featuring Skit Box: http://www.facebook.com/SkitBox and SketchShe: http://www.facebook.com/SketchShe Skit Box ...«
<zdobbie> https://twitter.com/nejcjemec/status/654208713973235712
<Pepelka> Nejc Jemec auf Twitter: "Boris Štefanec, Komisija za preprečevanje."
<dz0ny> this one too https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SAUN4HPjtLY
<Pepelka> GLUTEN FREE - YouTube
<Pepelka> »This Song is 100% Gluten Free. This video does not contain gluten. Get it on iTunes Gluten Free: http://po.st/Hipsta Facebook may contain traces of nuts: htt...«
<CrazyLemon> lol dz0ny !
<CrazyLemon> (lip sync one)
<Matthai> ej, zadnjič mi je nekdo dal link do mr. robot serije z angleškimi podnapisi tukaj
<Matthai> a ima kdo walking dead z angleškimi podnapisi kje?
<zdobersek> wasn't me
<lynxlynxlynx> sej pomoje je že v originalu mišljeno, da zombijev ne razumeš
<dz0ny> fear the walking dead
<zdobersek> READ MY LIPS
<zdobersek> RWARAERADAREASDSDAREASDGH
<dz0ny> cocksucker
<dz0ny> ?
<zdobersek> what
<zdobersek> no
<zdobersek> no
<zdobersek> no
<dz0ny> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u4D3UdxM3OU
<Pepelka> Deadwood's Favorite Word - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Every appearance of the word "cocksucker" in all 3 seasons of Deadwood, in order.«
<pitastrudl> Matthai: zloudaš kak znan release pa greš na podnapisi.net
<zdobersek> AJDE
<zdobersek> STISNEMO SE POL URCE
<pitastrudl> rip
<zdobbie> https://twitter.com/looseIeafpaper/status/547237571559174144
<Pepelka> Terry Bluesette auf Twitter: "This nigga Bush had the country on auto pilot for over a year http://t.co/CZOSrMKqSK"
<pitastrudl> ne
<pitastrudl> nehu sm kadit(spet)
<pitastrudl> želja po cigaretu je največja ko spijem kavo
<pitastrudl> sam kavo mam zelo rad
<pitastrudl> DECISIONS DECISIONS
<pitastrudl> pol pa folk nervira sam morm bit miren drugače je scena
<pitastrudl> (╯°□°)╯︵ ┻━┻
<pitastrudl> ᕙ༼ຈل͜ຈ༽ᕗ
<zdobersek> bodi miren madona!
<pitastrudl> rabim CrazyLemon-a da me pride pomiriti
<pitastrudl> ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)
<yang> A vam dela klik na online banko ? http://www.unicreditbank.si/
<Pepelka> UniCredit Banka Slovenija d.d.
<Pepelka> »UniCredit Banka Slovenija d.d. Inovativna banka, ki i��e napredne re�itve za posameznike in podjetja, ponuja kredite, mo�nosti za nalo�be v obliki depozitov, skladov, delnic ter �iroko paleto ban�nih produktov za posameznike in podjetja.«
<yang> nevermind, proradilo
<pitastrudl> pobrit se morm, kok se mi neda
<pitastrudl> mogoče bi lahk bližnjico probal
 * pitastrudl prižge flamethrower
<yang> pitastrudl: nehat kadit je enostavno, jst poznam enga k je ze 7x nehal :)
<CrazyLemon> piece of cake...js vsak dan ne kadim pa sploh ni hudo
<CrazyLemon> v bistvu je prav prijetno
<CrazyLemon> sam moraš bit v začetku dovolj brihten pa sploh ne začet :>
<pitastrudl> yang zaenkrat se še držim, komaj, ampak gre
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek karl is back!
<CrazyLemon> .yt karl pilkington the moaning of life 2
<jabuk> The Moaning of Life 2 Extended Trailer https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M7x4Q04eRj0
<yang> pitastrudl: probi s tistimi nicorete oblizi
<pitastrudl> yang: mah ne
<pitastrudl> nism glih zarad zravja nehu ampak bl zarad dnarja
<pitastrudl> :D
<yang> kaksen zaspan dan
<pitastrudl> mja
<pitastrudl> tok se mi ne da bit na predavanju zdl
<pitastrudl> res sam zaspal bi
<pitastrudl> fak
<CrazyLemon> skadiš enga pa bo vse boljše!
<CrazyLemon> :>
<pitastrudl> ne
<CrazyLemon> https://www.akostest.net/sl/test
<Pepelka> AKOStest
<CrazyLemon> kr lep vmesnik..pa tudi kul je da je na voljo statistika
<lynxlynxlynx> Podatki so objavljeni v skladu z licenco Creative Commons za Slovenijo (CC BY-NC-SA 2.5 SI).
<lynxlynxlynx> karta je fajn
<pitastrudl> Pritočna hitrost	180 Mbps
<pitastrudl> Odtočna hitrost	20 Mbps
<pitastrudl> Ping	2,9 ms
<pitastrudl> i wish for better upload
<pitastrudl> rip
<lynxlynxlynx> Å¡tajerci so se pripravljali na vojno al kaj
<pitastrudl> what
<lynxlynxlynx> če gledaš heatmap meritev
<lynxlynxlynx> relacija ormož ljutomer je čist pofarbana
<pitastrudl> heh
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: old
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie not really..it was released today!
<zdobbie> .yt ike meh
<jabuk> Replay dump - Ike makes meh laff https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8_OfGDz-S1E
<pitastrudl> dal na star laptop lubuntu
<pitastrudl> ssh server gor
<pitastrudl> pa wake on lan
<pitastrudl> now what
<pitastrudl> mogoče bi lahk kak disk gor povezu pa nastimal seedbox al neki
<dz0ny> pitastrudl: chromeos daš :)
<dz0ny> pa babici da bo youtube gledala
<idioterna> wii i just got ota 6
<zdobbie> oold
<idioterna> ja 5.1 sm prvi dobu
<idioterna> tole sm pa caku forever
<CrazyLemon> sam ne uporabljat soundhounda
<CrazyLemon> its a battery killer
<CrazyLemon> pa če nista še seznanjena s tem
<CrazyLemon> .yt android system ui tuner
<jabuk> How to access the System UI tuner menu in Android 6.0 Marshmallow https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kuW7_6G2i3M
<CrazyLemon> ^
<CrazyLemon> pa Å¡e nekaj za dz0ny-ja https://aurous.me/
<Pepelka> Aurous - Free Music, Whenever, Wherever
<zdobbie> https://vine.co/v/e2YAatuipVW
<Pepelka> Watch おきゃむら's Vine "こんな夢が1番嫌"
<yang_> http://prati-tv.blogspot.si/
<Pepelka> Estrada Club TV kanali sve besplatno na jednom mjestu
<idioterna> ej tenks zdobbie
<idioterna> skor tok uporabn link k od yanga
<idioterna> also
<idioterna> this japan is better: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XSvrIZKI8mk&feature=youtu.be&t=21s
<Pepelka> まさに神技！“平成の侍”が時速160kmのボールを真っ二つに！ノーカット配信！ - YouTube
<Pepelka> »以前、ソフトバンクのCMでエビフライを居合い斬りし、海外でも大きな話題となった “平成の侍”町井勲。そんな町井氏が、バッティングセンターで時速160ｋｍのボールを居合い斬りする動画をノーカットで配信！改めてその凄さが伝わってきます。 【関連リンク】 ★他のおもしろイベントをCHECK! https://www.y...«
<zdobbie> yw
<yang_> ta estrada klub
<yang_> mi ne prikaze relayev
<yang_> TV Južni vetar
<CrazyLemon> všeč mi je ta new feature youtubea/chrome, ko odpreš v novem tabu yt video da ga ne predvaja samodejno
<CrazyLemon> šele ko je fokus na tabu ga začne predvajat
<dz0ny> .yt doing the right thing daugther
<jabuk> Daughter - “Doing The Right Thing” https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bU5F-DvGLkA
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: ^^
<yang_> Smart Pedo https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/flykly/flykly-smart-ped
<Pepelka> FlyKly Smart Ped by FlyKly — Kickstarter
<Pepelka> »This beautifully practical kick assist e-bike is the smartest move around the city as it extends your ride and folds easily.«
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny kul :)
<dz0ny> .yt rollercoaster rac
<jabuk> GTA V: ROLLERCOASTER RACE! (GTA 5 Online Funny Moments) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BbUQclrhUSo
<dz0ny> .yt rollercoaster charlie xcx
<jabuk> Charli XCX - Rollercoaster (Extended Version) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VlL8g-XusDQ
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: Aurous teb dela?
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny nisem testiral
<CrazyLemon> je pa alpha :)
<dz0ny> takrat k bi se moral pokaz ui, 0 things happening
<jabuk> M 1.9 > 8.km JZ od POLHOVEGA GRADCA @14/10/2015 07:52:31  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.02+N,+14.24+E
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: will never work
<dz0ny> it's java
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny wth
<dz0ny> pa nek crackan chromium + java binding
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny frontend je .js pa html pa css
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny od kje ti to da je java?
<CrazyLemon> ne vidim tega v sourceu
<dz0ny> http://i.imgur.com/cfUUU6E.png
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: https://github.com/AurousGroup/Bug-Tracker/issues/146#issuecomment-148204715
<Pepelka> Cannot open Aurous in Ubuntu14.04 x64 · Issue #146 · AurousGroup/Bug-Tracker · GitHub
<Pepelka> »Bug-Tracker - Report bugs here.«
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny meh..sux
<dz0ny> mja se dobro da ni widows, tale zadeva ce pisat vsepovsod sam tja kjer bi smela ne :)
#ubuntu-si 2015-10-15
<napsy> jutro
<zdobersek> Policija pa miga danes
<zdobersek> http://www.siol.net/novice/slovenija/2015/10/dutb.aspx
<Pepelka> Policisti naj bi zasedli stavbo DUTB | Slovenija - Planet Siol.net
<Pepelka> »V zgodnjih jutranjih urah naj bi policisti obiskali stavbo Družbe za upravljanje terjatev bank (DUTB) na Davčni ulici v Ljubljani.«
<zdobersek> http://www.siol.net/novice/slovenija/2015/10/kpk_policija_preiskava.aspx
<Pepelka> Policija preiskuje KPK | Slovenija - Planet Siol.net
<Pepelka> »Policijska uprava Ljubljana vodi predkazenski postopek, ki se nanaša na del poslovanja Komisije za preprečevanje korupcije (KPK), zaradi suma storitev več uradno pregonljivih kaznivih dejanj.«
<napsy> lol
<idioterna> it's a good day
<zdobersek> to dez dela
<idioterna> kaj
<idioterna> washes away the filth? :)
<zdobersek> dolgcajt rata, pa za delo primejo
<zdobersek> .radar
<jabuk> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<zdobersek> fueeehhh
<dz0ny> .yt sleep in telekinesis
<jabuk> Telekinesis - Sleep https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1RIcOfg-Uik
<dz0ny> https://soundcloud.com/mergerecords/telekinesis-sleep-in
<Pepelka> Telekinesis "Sleep In" by MergeRecords | Merge Records | Free Listening on SoundCloud
<Pepelka> »From the album Ad Infinitum, out September 18, 2015 on Merge Records.http://www.mergerecords.com/ad-infinitum«
<CrazyLemon> https://www.dnevnik.si/1042722414/lokalno/ljubljana/kolesarske-storije-kako-sem-postal-zrtev-kolesarja-in-lahek-plen-policista
<pitastrudl> lel
<Matthai> copy-paste?
<Matthai> a to je bil jype v akciji?
<CrazyLemon> idioterna pa že ne vozi tako!
<pitastrudl> sploh ne!
<idioterna> js sm se do zdej se vedno ustavu ce sm vidu da je kdo padu
<zdobbie> kolk pa si jih ze podru?
<idioterna> zdobbie: ja eno kolesarko sm zbil do zdej
<idioterna> ni pogledala nazaj predn je preckala dolenjsko cesto
<idioterna> pa je zavila pred mene
<idioterna> sam to je blo leta 1997 tko da
<idioterna> od takrat mam ze tolk izkusenj da znam to shandlat
<Matthai> idioterna, a si jo zbil, ali podrl? :->
<CrazyLemon> both?
<idioterna> i'm not the kind of guy who would take sexual advantage of other people
<idioterna> zaletel sem se v njen bok ker je brez znakov tik pred mano zavila desno ravno medtem ko sem jo prehiteval
<zdobbie> zakaj si jo prehitevu po levi strani?
<idioterna> ker na desni ni blo prostora
<idioterna> mislm, vozila je ob skrajnem desnem robu
<idioterna> pa nc ni kazal na to da misli zavit
<idioterna> ce ne bi upocasnil
<zdobbie> okej, mal smo zasustral s stranmi
<zdobbie> ampak ni neke pene
<zdobbie> also, yang_ ^
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zX4XXLb_Vuw
<Pepelka> Battelle DroneDefender™ - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Drones are great, but not when someone is doing something bad with one, like dropping contraband into a prison or flying into restricted airspace. We've got ...«
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: A World Without Linux Episode 2 Is Now Online  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/-hfI8iR9R5c/a-world-without-linux-episode-2
<CrazyLemon> Pozdravljeni,
<CrazyLemon> hvala za vaše sporočilo. Trenutno imamo na čakanju več e-sporočil. Trudimo se, da bi vam odgovorili v najkrajšem času.
<CrazyLemon> they said 3 days ago
<zdobbie_> http://www.theverge.com/2015/10/15/9538165/homeland-graffiti-artists-racist-protest
<Pepelka> Graffiti artists snuck 'Homeland is racist' into latest episode of Homeland | The Verge
<Pepelka> »A group of graffiti artists claims to have placed subversive messages throughout the latest episode of Homeland, as part of a protest against the show's "racist" portrayal of the Arab world. In the...«
<anny_> dan
<zdobersek> opa
<zdobersek> 31 nas je
<anny_> nov rekord?
<zdobersek> to mislim da ne, ze pa dolgo ni blo tolko
<zdobersek> plus to, da sase ni
<anny_> zdobbie, to ni ravno plus
<anny_> slabo se počutim kot edina ženska tukaj :)
<zdobersek> ne, to ni plus
<idioterna> o anny_
<zdobersek> pravim, da bi nas loh blo 32
<idioterna> nobene ane nimam v skupini
<idioterna> aja ne sej ti si rekla da ne prides se ucit django
<anny_> v django girls?
<anny_> odpadem iz več vzrokov
<idioterna> skoda
<anny_> ne izbiram jaz
<idioterna> ja, sej zato
<anny_> bi me rad učil? :)
<idioterna> ne, rad bi da se lahko uci vsak, ki ga zanima
<zdobersek> 17-ega oktobra
<zdobersek> oy vey
<anny_> saj se učim
<idioterna> ja, v to ne dvomim
<idioterna> ne zdi se mi prav k pravis da odpades
<anny_> življenje je kruto :)
<idioterna> ja sej
<idioterna> why should it be
<idioterna> to je men tursica za kemijo v gimnaziji rekla
<idioterna> pa sm reku "ja, k ste se vi tko odlocil"
<idioterna> pa ji ni blo vsec
<anny_> lahko pridem za mentorico...ko bom velika :P
<anny_> delam tole: https://www.coursera.org/specializations/python
<Pepelka> Specialization | Coursera
<Pepelka> »Take free online classes from 120+ top universities and educational organizations. We partner with schools like Stanford, Yale, Princeton, and others to offer courses in dozens of topics, from computer science to teaching and beyond. Whether you are pursuing a passion or looking to advance your career, Coursera provides open, free education for everyone.«
<anny_> ups...Å¡e cela reklama :/
<anny_> drugače pa pišem esej o temni energiji
<zdobersek> 32 \o/
<anny_> *zdobbie pade v nezavest*
<idioterna> temni energiji?
<idioterna> a pa to kej resnega al
<idioterna> leposloven esej
<zdobersek> a la smart-but-malicious water?
<idioterna> ja ne k dark energy je ful pomemben koncept v astrofiziki
<idioterna> sam je tut zagaman
<idioterna> mislm, jsm mal iz vaje
<zdobersek> aren't we all
<idioterna> ja na tem podrocju
<idioterna> sej ksne druge reci itak se vedno delam
<idioterna> pa pol nism
<zdobersek> npr. kolovoz
<idioterna> jah
<idioterna> al pa nevem
<anny_> resen esej
<idioterna> diferencialne enacbe pa take reci
<zdobersek> devops
<zdobersek> aja
<anny_> sami smo morali izbrati temo in jaz sem si ta naslov :)
<anny_> ker ne vem veliko
<idioterna> anny_: a pa je tut kej racunanja not al samo general state of research
<zdobersek> .gif bold strategy cotton
<jabuk> No gif available :(
<zdobersek> fu
<idioterna> k drugac je velik topologije
<Matthai> temna energija, kaj je to?
<anny_> idioterna, esej je esej!
<idioterna> mislm, obvladat mors topologijo k je skor vsa matematika od tam
<idioterna> ja kva pa vem, na fiziki smo pisal seminarje k so se bral k eseji
<idioterna> pa vsake tok je bla ksna enacbica kje
<idioterna> Matthai: ne vemo se
<anny_> true dat
<idioterna> Matthai: ampak ce zracunas energijo velikega poka je prblizn 70% manjka
<anny_> nihče ne ve
<Matthai> esej, to misliš fizikalni esej ali družboslovni esej?
<anny_> ampak če bi zavrnili teorijo o temni energiji, bi bili še v večjem zosu
<idioterna> ja sej
<anny_> družboslovni
<idioterna> it's not what might be wrong
<Matthai> ok, mne razumem kje potem tukaj astofizika notri pade?
<anny_> predstavitev koncepta, teorije, vprašanja in take fore
<Matthai> ali sem samo počasen danes...
<idioterna> but what could be substituted for that, exactly
<idioterna> Matthai: ja iz astrofizike pride
<idioterna> sej drugje kot v astrofiziki ni nobenih indicov
<idioterna> da sploh obstaja
<idioterna> sam na ogromnih razdaljah se reci narobe obnasajo
<idioterna> mislm
<Matthai> v teologiji obstaja, pa v psihoanalizi po moje tud
<anny_> jep
<idioterna> teorija prav da bi se mogle drugac
<idioterna> aja to pa ne vem
<anny_> vesolje se širi hitreje od pričakovanega
<idioterna> to itak niso znanosti :)
<anny_> v psihoanalizi ni temne energije
<anny_> razen če misliš id?
<Matthai> idioterna, moj psihiater se s tabo ne bi strinjal :-)
<idioterna> psihoanaliza pa res ni science no
<idioterna> halo
<anny_> ne more biti
<Matthai> kako da ne, saj je ARRS potrdila sofinanciranje za astrološke knjige
<Matthai> ;->
<anny_> homeopatske zadeve se tudi prodajajo v lekarni
<anny_> če prav razumem, naj bi bila homeopatska zdravila čim bolj učinkovita koliko bolj so razredčena
<Matthai> saj homeopatija deluje, mislim, placebo pa nocebo efekta dejansko delujeta
<anny_> na zadnje je ena molekula v celi steklenički vode
<Matthai> ja, ampak ni fora v redčenju, pč pa tudi v stresanju
<anny_> Matthai, zdravniki to dejansko uporabljajo, le da navadni ljudje tega ne smemo vedeti
<Matthai> pa pomemben je "energetski odtis molekule"
<anny_> predpišejo zdravilo v fancy škatlici z malo namešane moke in barvil
<Matthai> saj drugače so tudi ortopedske operacije hrbtenice včasih placebo
<idioterna> anny_: ne mores vedet ce je ena
<idioterna> ampak sej je vseen
<idioterna> placebo je kr mocan mehanizem
<anny_> no pri energetskem odtisu bi morala fizika še kaj reči
<idioterna> tko da ce si folk misli, da mu pomaga
<idioterna> je to ok
<idioterna> itak pise gor da nima ucinka
<anny_> ja, saj pravim
<anny_> za hipohondre je super
<anny_> če deluje, zakaj ne bi izkoristili
<Matthai> hehe, na S-T je neobjavljea novic z naslovom "Kilogramu se izteka čas"
<Matthai> piše pa o tem da kilogram ni ustttezno definiran, ravno tako kot sekund ni bila
<Matthai> :-)
<anny_> nimajo nekje shranjenega vzorca kilograma in metra
<Matthai> ja, ampak se spreminja, ni konstanten
<Matthai> Kilogram je že več kot sto let definiran kot masa etalona v Parizu, kar predstavlja velik problem. Njegova masa se zelo počasi spreminja, kar je za standardno enoto nedopustno, zato že več let poslušamo predloge za spremembo definicije.
<anny_> zaenkrat ni snovi, iz katere bi bilo mogoče izdelati vzorec, ki se ne bi spreminjal
<anny_> https://slo-tech.com/forum/t655296
<Pepelka> ilegalna programska oprema @ Slo-Tech
<anny_> lopovi!
<idioterna> mhm
<anny_> eni in drugi :)
<idioterna> js se zdej kregam za begunce
<idioterna> soba za goste je se kar prazna.
<Matthai> bratranec mi je razlaga, da uporabljajo nek CAD program
<Matthai> opensource zadeva
<Matthai> in so zdaj, ko so odprli firmo avtorjem nakazali 2k EUR donacije
<Matthai> če bi to par firm naredilo bi verjetno takle drag software hitro izgubil tržišče
<anny_> super
<anny_> pričakujem, da se bodo zadeve zaostrile tudi za fizične osebe
<Matthai> jaz si to želim že par let
<Matthai> pa še ni bilo nič konkretnega
<Matthai> sem pa videl MS office 2016
<idioterna> jaz sem pa ravnokar windows ukradel
<Matthai> počasi boš zadevo lahko samo najel
<idioterna> k moram pogruntat kako se python namesti na windows
<Matthai> in tudi plačal
<idioterna> da bom lahko tistim ubozicam pomagal, ki so jim prodali windows zraven masine :)
<Matthai> idioterna, en .MSI imaš
<anny_> za Ms je to edina opcija, sicer bodo propadli
<anny_> cel development v Å¡panoviji z Okni je *eba
<anny_> se spomnim, kako je bilo za Ruby on Rails
<Matthai> čeprav MS Office je fajn zadeva
<Matthai> v LO pogrešam recimo compare funkcijo
<anny_> uporabniki Mac in Linux smo po začetnih težavah  instalirali, Oknarji pa kar naprej ne dela, ne dela, sesipa se 10 krat na uro
<Matthai> pa pivot tabele so precej Å¡voh
<anny_> MS Office je boljši od LibreOffice
<anny_> sploh PowerPoint, Access
<Matthai> ne vem, powerpoint se meni ne zdi nič posebnega oz. primerljiv s prezenterjem
<Matthai> je pa res, da nisem zelo napreden uporabnik PPT
<CrazyLemon> niti ne! a veš kake animacije ima 2016 powerpoint!??!
<anny_> ima določene funcije, ki zelo olajšajo delo uporabniku
<Matthai> to bi moral videt
<anny_> SmartArt
<zdobersek> idioterna: compile from source maybe?
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: tksne ko LibreOffice 2017!
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek takšne kot LO 2020!
<anny_> hihi
<anny_> včasih je treba priznati konkurenci prednost
 * CrazyLemon je gledal predstavitev o mačkah :(
<idioterna> zdobersek: ja morm bit prpravlen na vse
<idioterna> NNNP
<zdobersek> NNNSP?
<idioterna> ma to je jugoslovanska fora pa je
<idioterna> multilingual kratica
<idioterna> k nikjer ne deluje
<anny_> grem...lp
<zdobersek> 31 :'/
<zdobersek> idioterna: Nic Nas Ne Sme Presenetiti
<anny_> pridem nazaj
<zdobersek> 31! \o/
<zdobersek> 32! \o/
<zdobersek> mah
<zdobersek> v glavnem, NNNSP je verzija ktero jst poznam
<idioterna> ok zdej sm js
<idioterna> za vsak slucaj, da ne bi debelo gledal
<idioterna> probu na windows instalirat python
<zdobersek> wat een champ
<CrazyLemon> .plosk maybe?
<jabuk> http://assets0.ordienetworks.com/images/GifGuide/clapping/Kurtclapping.gif
<idioterna> aja sej res
<idioterna> https://bou.si/rest/denied.png
<zdobersek> takle mate
<zdobersek> pirati
<idioterna> a ce nimas spizdenih winsov pa dela?
<zdobersek> sicher
<idioterna> ne verjamem ti
<zdobersek> luckily I can't confirm
<Matthai> idioterna, a si zih pravi installer vzel
<Matthai> to sem se jaz nekaj zafrkaval takrat
<idioterna> dunno
<zdobersek> ohnoes http://www.siol.net/novice/gospodarstvo/2015/10/100_let_delo.aspx
<Pepelka> Zakaj bomo morali delati do 100. leta starosti | Gospodarstvo - Planet Siol.net
<Pepelka> »Šole morajo svoje učence začeti pripravljati na to, da bodo delali do 100. leta starosti in do bodo morali med svojo delovno dobo zamenjati 40 služb, svetuje britanski futurolog Rohit Talwar.«
<yang_> ce bos cel lajf delal, dvomim da bos 100 let docakal
<yang_> delo krepa cloveka
<todd> lolz
<todd> jz bom pa delala do svojga 111ga
<todd> HA
<todd> beat that
<zdobersek> to bo pokojnine!
<CrazyLemon> avto se je odločil da bo postal eko in da bo zbiral deževnico
<CrazyLemon> fckin kia!
<zdobersek> men ga je braco karamboliru
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek vsaj nimaš težav z dežjem!
<zdobersek> ma avto je se vedno na dezju
<zdobersek> najbrz se kej v motor posprica, k je havba zavita
<CrazyLemon> kasko?
<upd> <yang_> delo krepa cloveka, wrong delo krepi človeka
<pitastrudl> ej CrazyLemon
<pitastrudl> a ta megavz podpira domene
<CrazyLemon> ej pitastrudl
<pitastrudl> oz pač
<CrazyLemon> prek proxyja ja
<pitastrudl> what
<CrazyLemon> pač en skript zalaufaš
<CrazyLemon> pa ti potem proxy pointa domeno na tvoj nat ip
<CrazyLemon> in normalno dostopaš do domene
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl piše v faqu
<pitastrudl> aha
<pitastrudl> ty
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl http://www.megavz.com/howto.html
<Pepelka> MegaVZ.com
<Pepelka> »New Wave - 8 in 1 Any purpose premium template«
<pitastrudl> ty
<pitastrudl> CrazyLemon kateri paket si ti vzel
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl tega k je 8€
<CrazyLemon> pač 1gb rama
<pitastrudl> kaj je to 20 nat ipv4?
<CrazyLemon> sam če bi zdaj vzel ne bi vzel tega :)
<pitastrudl> aja
<pitastrudl> kerga bi pa vzel
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl 20 portov na nat ipju
<pitastrudl> aha
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl tega 512mb
<CrazyLemon> ker je več kot dovolj
<pitastrudl> zakaj bi pa downgradal
<CrazyLemon> za znc :)
<pitastrudl> aha
<pitastrudl> ja to itak ja
<pitastrudl> sam js bom se kej laufu gor
<pitastrudl> tale quassel+webapp zavzame kr dost
<CrazyLemon> free -m
<CrazyLemon>              total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached
<CrazyLemon> Mem:          1024         16       1007          2          0         12
<CrazyLemon> toliko o tem :)
<pitastrudl> haha
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl pa Å¡vedsko vzemi
<CrazyLemon> oziroma
<CrazyLemon> http://forum.lowendspirit.com/index.php
<Pepelka> LowEndSpirit Forum
<CrazyLemon> tukaj se prijavi
<CrazyLemon> pa mal prečekiraj service issues & outages
<pitastrudl> od koga
<pitastrudl> nerazumem
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl ja to je kao support forum
<pitastrudl> a od njih?
<pitastrudl> oz megavz
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl tudi od njih.. pa Å¡e od drugih
<pitastrudl> i see
<CrazyLemon> ampak tam imaš en subforum service issues & outages (ki je viden samo prijavljenim)
<CrazyLemon> in tam lahk prečekiraš katera lokacija ima najmanj težav
<pitastrudl> i see
<pitastrudl> thank you CrazyLemon
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl np
<idioterna> http://fpv.poweruptoys.com/
<Pepelka> PowerUp FPV
<Pepelka> »The first ever paper airplane drone with a LIVE streaming camera«
<zdobbie_> .vreme Celje
<jabuk> ARSO: Celje (241.7m): 10.1°C @15.10.2015 15:30 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 97% južni veter 0.6 m/s (2.2 km/h)
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 05:16:26, Kulminacija: 10:45:56, Sončni zahod: 16:15:26
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 10ur 59min 00s, Luna je v ščipu
 * CrazyLemon will be in Cjele on the 17th
<CrazyLemon> idioterna čakamo vzpon na javor - live stream
<idioterna> hm
<idioterna> ni 4g signal celo pot
<idioterna> drugac bi verjetn slo to
<CrazyLemon> sej ne rabimo HD stream!
<pitastrudl> CrazyLemon men nočejo poslat emaila z geslom od tistega foruma...
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl poglej pod spam
<pitastrudl> ni
<pitastrudl> sem pogledal vse
<pitastrudl> si rekel da je švedski najbolš met?
<pitastrudl> glede stabilnosti/Å¡tevilo problemov
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl po moje da ja.. najmanj ddos napadov pa drugih težav
<pitastrudl> mhm
<pitastrudl> ty
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl ampak to je tko ane.. 6€/y s tistim kuponom..tko da ne pričakovat 24/7/365 :)
<pitastrudl> aha
<CrazyLemon> ampak ni večjih težav :)
<pitastrudl> koliko je bil največji outage ki si ga doživel?
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl pojma nimam..en dan nekaj takega
<pitastrudl> aha
<CrazyLemon> ker so menjali faulty disk pa nadgradili ram
<CrazyLemon> ponavadi sporočijo ko je hw issues/upgrades
<pitastrudl> aha, ok
<zdobbie_> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CRWHdZCVAAAHcSs.jpg
<zdobbie> ehhh http://www.hightimes.com/read/croatia-legalizes-use-medical-marijuana
<Pepelka> Croatia Legalizes Use of Medical Marijuana | High Times
<Pepelka> »ZAGREB, Croatia (AP) -- Croatia has legalized the use of marijuana for medical purposes for patients with illnesses such as cancer, multiple sclerosis or AIDS. The legalization formally went into effect on Thursday, but Croatian media reported that no medicines containing THC - the active element in cannabis - have been registered in the country.«
<zdobbie> noice https://www.reddit.com/r/galaxynote5/comments/3orisp/i_made_the_back_of_the_note_5_clear/
<Pepelka> I made the back of the Note 5 clear! : galaxynote5
<Pepelka> »291 points and 82 comments so far on reddit«
<idioterna> zdobbie: sm ze pejstnu yangu ja
<zdobbie> in to drzava, ki ima ustavno veljavno diskriminacijo
<idioterna> aint that fucked up
<idioterna> in zdej bom mogu po heroin na portugalsk, po travo na hrvask, porocit se bom mogu pa tle pr nas
<CrazyLemon> sam na mumila misliš.. mumilar
<idioterna> ja pa na svoje fante tut
<idioterna> sam poligamija se ni uzakonjena
<idioterna> je pa en na predlagam vladi ze postnu enkrat
<idioterna> da bi jo uzakonl
<idioterna> http://i.imgur.com/SRczbmO.jpg
<jabuk> M 1.5 > 39.km JZ od IZOLE @15/10/2015 06:25:56  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.3+N,+13.29+E
#ubuntu-si 2015-10-16
<zdobbie> so let's not cache them primes.
<napsy> jutro
<zdobersek> GUTEN MORGEN N A PSY
<CrazyLemon> in spet voda v avtu..yay
<CrazyLemon> https://citizenlab.org/2015/10/mapping-finfishers-continuing-proliferation/
<Pepelka> Mapping FinFisher’s Continuing Proliferation
<Pepelka> »We devise a method for querying FinFisher’s “anonymizing proxies” to unmask the true location of FinFisher’s master servers.«
<CrazyLemon> finfisher v sloveniji
<zdobbie_> what does it fish?
<CrazyLemon> fins..obviously
<zdobersek> Finns?!?!
<idioterna> toplo je zuni
<zdobersek> .vreme Celje
<jabuk> ARSO: Celje (241.7m): 12.6°C @16.10.2015 9:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 93% vzhodnik 2.2 m/s (7.9 km/h)
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 05:17:48, Kulminacija: 10:45:43, Sončni zahod: 16:13:37
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 10ur 55min 49s, Luna je v ščipu
<zdobersek> hja
<zdobersek> jasni se
<zdobersek> bo treba izkoristit
<idioterna> mokro je zuni
<idioterna> ampak toplo
<idioterna> tko da se kr da
<idioterna> uzivat
<CrazyLemon> http://www.redbull.com/us/en/bike/events/1331727281292/red-bull-rampage-2015
<Pepelka> Red Bull Rampage 2015 Mountain Bike Freeride Event
<CrazyLemon> čez 7h
<idioterna> aja to mas pa kr dalec
<idioterna> ne vem ce ti znese do tja prbiciklirat v tolk kratkem casu
<zdobersek> I BELIEVE
<speed-> hai
<zdobersek> howg
<zdobersek> o hai mark
<CrazyLemon> you like mark dont you
<CrazyLemon> .radar
<jabuk> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<zdobersek> aaaand it's raining
<speed-> mi smo pa meli celo sonce za 3sekunde
<speed-> mislim videl sem ga, se je tam !
<pitastrudl> rip
<pitastrudl> jaz sem tudi videl žarke sonca medtem ko sem bil na faksu
<pitastrudl> potem pa nič več
<CrazyLemon> kako nič več
<CrazyLemon> že 15min je sonce
<CrazyLemon> full throtle
<pitastrudl> what
<pitastrudl> aha pa res
<pitastrudl> mja nimam zaves dvignjenih :D
<CrazyLemon> mislim..ti studentje
<CrazyLemon> sam v sobi so pa se učijo
<CrazyLemon> 24/7
<pitastrudl> hahaha
<napsy> jao
<pitastrudl> im stuDYING
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl enjoy it while you can!
<pitastrudl> mislm sem v prvem nadstropju pa okna direkt na cesto
<pitastrudl> i like muh privacy
<pitastrudl> kaj veš kdaj bo kak drone mim priletel in me posnel kak delam makarone
<pitastrudl> jao
<zdobersek> YOU LIVE
<zdobersek> YOU STU-DIE
<zdobersek> YOU LIVE AGAIN
<dz0ny> .yt kamikazi mo
<jabuk> MØ - Kamikaze (Official Audio) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xlmLicyTzUc
<zdobersek> moeo
<pitastrudl> rio
<napsy> pozna kdo nacin kok bi naredu neke vrste inotify za cifs mount point?
<zdobbie_> topkek http://www.abc.net.au/news/2015-10-16/fox-news-terrorism-expert-arrested-for-pretending-to-be-cia/6859576
<Pepelka> Fox News 'terror expert' Wayne Simmons arrested for lying about 27-year career as CIA officer - ABC News (Australian Broadcasting Corporation)
<Pepelka> »A frequent Fox News guest is charged with fraud after falsely claiming to be a former CIA agent, US prosecutors say.«
<dz0ny> napsy: tcpdump | grep "smb" | grep "file" | run_me
<dz0ny> :D
<dz0ny> drgac pa fuse zna z inotify delat
<dz0ny> sam bi moral nekak enforcat refresh vsake tolk časa
<zdobbie_> prihajajo!!
<msev-> Kdo???
<idioterna> pijani korošci
<zdobersek> islamizatorji
<idioterna> hujsa horda kot huni
<idioterna> aja, eh
<idioterna> islamizatorjev nas pa res ni strah
<zdobbie_> vsi trije!
<idioterna> se speha ne jejo
<idioterna> to jih vsaka burja podere
<zdobbie_> Jansa bi ze rad meje zapru
<zdobbie_> mu ocitno ni lih jasno, kako stvari potekajo na robu Schengena
<CrazyLemon> http://www.redbull.com/us/en/bike/events/1331727281292/red-bull-rampage-2015
<Pepelka> Mountain Bike Freeride thrills from Utah, USA | Red Bull Rampage 2015 | Red Bull TV
<CrazyLemon> live
<CrazyLemon> oziroma http://www.redbull.tv/videos/event-stream-556/mountain-bike-freeride-thrills-from-utah-usa
<Pepelka> Mountain Bike Freeride thrills from Utah, USA | Red Bull Rampage 2015 | Red Bull TV
<pitastrudl> dva oglasa na prevozi.org, isti text, različne cifre
<pitastrudl> svašta
<zdobbie_> looks like a scam
<zdobbie_> CrazyLemon: as vidu mole imitation
<idioterna> https://scontent-vie1-1.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xpt1/v/t1.0-9/12115563_1509350759388072_2142402255554890510_n.jpg?oh=ed355f9895bdb015923cb9a36230760a&oe=56936AA9
<yang> Kako spravis cloveka ven iz Kitajskega zapora, ce je tujec ?
<yang> Verjetno klices na ambasado
<yang> in vse tiho je iblo
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie_ hm?
<idioterna> yang: ne mors ga
<CrazyLemon> ambasada cant do shit..sam lahk posreduje tujcu informacije pa zrihta kakšnega odvetnika
<CrazyLemon> pa mogoče še kakšno milo pa zobno ščetko priskrbijo :D
<yang> idioterna: kako ne mors, a nis gledu Bridget Jones ?
<zdobbie_> CrazyLemon: en je tam s pecikla padu in zaril v zemljo
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie_ ja.. zlomljeno zapestje
<CrazyLemon> sam je bil badass do tistega trenutka
<CrazyLemon> zdaj bi bil prvi če ne bi padel :/
<idioterna> yang: nism
<yang> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zY1MVQeeStY
<Pepelka> EASTERN EUROPE STYLE ! (PSY GANGNAM STYLE PARODY) by BRICKA BRICKA! - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Bricka Bricka, your favourite Eastern European immigrant returns with a parody of PSY's popular GANGNAM STYLE ( 강남스타일 ) http://www.sendspace.com/file/afeqs5 ...«
<zdobbie_> oppa nope-a style
<pitastrudl> hm
<pitastrudl> na laptopu mam naštiman lubuntu
<pitastrudl> če ugasnem laptop normalno, se ugasne, če ga ugasnem čez ssh ostane na črnem ekranu
<pitastrudl> sudo shutdown now uporaibm
<pitastrudl> uproabim*
<pitastrudl> uporabim**
<Matthai> sudo poweroff
<pitastrudl> i see
<pitastrudl> huh
<pitastrudl> pa dela Matthai
<pitastrudl> hvala
<pitastrudl> kaj je razlika?
<Matthai> ne wem, ampak jaz vedno tako ugašam
<Matthai> shutdown now ima Mac, kolikor vem
<pitastrudl> na ubuntu isto deluje
<pitastrudl> samo očitno ne dovolj dobr
<pitastrudl> :
<pitastrudl> :D
<zdobbie_> worksforme
<CrazyLemon> or halt-it
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl tudi shutdown ima poweroff/halt switch
<CrazyLemon> samo dodaš -h za shutdown
<CrazyLemon> pa je
<CrazyLemon> Matthai a si ti kaj raziskal finfisher? baje je strežnik v sloveniji ki laufa gor finfisher
<Matthai> finfisher?
<CrazyLemon> Matthai jp..
 * CrazyLemon poišče link
<netkat> optimus.si?
<Matthai> sem našel prospekt na wikileaks
<CrazyLemon> Matthai https://citizenlab.org/2015/10/mapping-finfishers-continuing-proliferation/
<Pepelka> Mapping FinFisher’s Continuing Proliferation
<Pepelka> »We devise a method for querying FinFisher’s “anonymizing proxies” to unmask the true location of FinFisher’s master servers.«
<Matthai> http://www.securityweek.com/growing-number-governments-using-finfisher-spyware-report
<Pepelka> Growing Number of Governments Using FinFisher Spyware: Report | SecurityWeek.Com
<Pepelka> »Research conducted by Citizen Lab shows FinFisher spyware is used in 32 countries, 16 of which were not previously known.«
<Matthai> Using the aforementioned techniques, experts identified FinFisher users in 32 countries. In addition to previously known customers, 16 new countries have been identified, including Angola, Egypt, Gabon, Jordan, Kazakhstan, Kenya, Lebanon, Morocco, Oman, Paraguay, Saudi Arabia, Slovenia, Spain, Taiwan, Turkey, and Venezuela.
<Matthai> zanimivo
<Matthai> kako so ga pa odkrili? ima kakšen specifičen podpis?
<CrazyLemon> Matthai ja
<Matthai> se ve IP?
<CrazyLemon> Matthai tudi..vse na linku! :D
<CrazyLemon> mislim..vemo kateri je IP pool
<CrazyLemon> tko da..255 ipjev moraš poskenirat :)
<CrazyLemon> ampak preberi si link.. zelo zanimivo kako so odkrili master strežnike/države
<Matthai> Optimus... Gombač
<Matthai> to mi je znano
<netkat> hexa
<Matthai> a niso oni postavljali mail serverja za FDV?
<Matthai> pa e-volilne naprave uvažali?
<netkat> jp
<Matthai> TopVoter
<Matthai> voham SOVO zadaj
<Matthai> ok, tl;dr - kako skeniraš, mislim a je dostopen podatek kaj se išče?
<CrazyLemon> Matthai nope
<CrazyLemon> lahk jim pa pišeš pa prašaš da ti posredujejo fingerprint :)
<Matthai> lol, zdajle berem kako so te proxye razkrili
<Matthai> budale jedne, kdo je Å¡el to programirat :-)
<CrazyLemon> :D
<Matthai> hehe, dobr so tudi tole z SSL zajebali ;-)
<CrazyLemon> sej ti pravim! zanimiv članek :)
<Matthai> a imamo kakšno kišto, od kjer se da pognati nmap na .0/24?
<Matthai> lajko bi izločili vse IP-je, kjer ni nič na portu 80
<Matthai> ostale se pa pogleda, če je kje decoy front page
<CrazyLemon> bo dz0ny pognal nmap ane dz0ny :D
<Matthai> mah, jaz imam serverje, s katerimi me lahko kdo poveže
<dz0ny> naah shodan
<dz0ny> plačaš 20€ pa maš :)
<dz0ny> also če maš sam 255 uporabi PTR
<dz0ny> I bet bo neki neki slo policija :)
<CrazyLemon> shodan?
<dz0ny> .d shodan
<jabuk> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shodan
<dz0ny> .d shodan.io
<CrazyLemon> ah
<dz0ny> lol sm mogu ip zamenjat
<dz0ny> tinfoil hat on
<Matthai> sudo nmap -sS -O -p80,443 193.9.21.0/24
<Matthai> tole je po moje dovolj
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny lol :)
 * CrazyLemon se bo igral z bashem, curlom in random headerjem
<dz0ny> mnz no
<dz0ny> no such thing as slo policija
<lynxlynxlynx> pa so jih res dobro
<Matthai> https://cryptobin.org/y426f4z8 - password = lulz
<Matthai> 140 hosts up
<pitastrudl> sami hekerji
<dz0ny> pof valve vsak petek morjo zjebat vse serverje
<dz0ny> updating game on friday, when no one will bother to fix it till monday
<dz0ny> gg
<Matthai> WTF: seniorita.freenode.si (193.9.21.97)
<CrazyLemon> Matthai holy sh1t.. Pepelka is finfisher!!
<CrazyLemon> no nekoč bila..zdaj je v nemčiji :D
<pitastrudl> what
<pitastrudl> slovensi freenode ip?
<pitastrudl> or wat
<CrazyLemon> naah.. freenode.si je v lasti mihe
<zdobbie_> inb4 hekerji.si/2
<CrazyLemon> je sam webchat za.. ubuntu-si :)
<zdobbie_> featuring #ubuntu-si chan logs
<zdobbie_> zal
<zdobbie_> ne smem se z vami druzit
<dz0ny> lol Windows 10 upgrade installing automatically on some Windows 7, 8 systems
<dz0ny> Microsoft says that the optional update was enabled by mistake.
<CrazyLemon> downloading also :)
<dz0ny> now installing too
<CrazyLemon> well..its already downloaded why not install it :D
<dz0ny> they are rly pushy with spyware
<Matthai> kaj je tole: http://193.9.21.207/ ??? - previdno s klikanjem!
<Matthai> http://193.9.21.210/Login - wow, islamska skupnost v Sloveniji
<Pepelka> ISVRS - Prijava
<Matthai> 193.9.21.209 mi je tudi sumljiv
<dz0ny> pepelka will click instead of us :>
<Matthai> tale naredi connection reset
<dz0ny> lol http://api.fpt.pingdom.com/api/0.1/test/cVrPwA/screenshot?size=medium
<dz0ny> http://api.fpt.pingdom.com/api/0.1/test/MSvNx/screenshot?size=medium
<dz0ny> safe for clicking
<CrazyLemon> Supported: com.microsoft.wm.srvppair, com.microsoft.wm.sswitch, com.microsoft.wm.predstrm, com.microsoft.wm.fastcache, com.microsoft.wm.startupprofile
<CrazyLemon>     ja..tale .207 je res sumljiv
<CrazyLemon> kdo za vraga podpira te zadeve?!?!
<upd> banana slug
<CrazyLemon> Server: HexaHTTPD 1.0rc3
<CrazyLemon> whats this?
<idioterna> they be pwning your http
<dz0ny> http://i.imgur.com/U2STVl5.gifv
<Pepelka> Imgur
<CrazyLemon> Matthai evo če te zanima https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/17510489/finfisher.txt
<Matthai> ok, ampak kaj vidimo iz tega?
<CrazyLemon> kateri so up! :D pa kateri strežnik laufa gor pa tudi v določenih primerih OS
<CrazyLemon> če seveda niso fejkali headerjev :D
<CrazyLemon> vidiš.. lahko bi izboljšal skript in dodal še kateri host se resolvea
<Matthai> ja, ampak zdaj bi bilo treba ugotoviti kateri so potencialni finfisherji...
<Matthai> recimo, pa Å¡e screenschoot zraven
<CrazyLemon> https://raw.githubusercontent.com/paulhammond/webkit2png/master/webkit2png     screenshoti
<CrazyLemon> nč.. ln
#ubuntu-si 2015-10-17
<krt57> dobro jutro
<zdobbie> hja
<pitastrudl> jutro
<zdobbie> .vreme Celje
<jabuk> ARSO: Celje (244m): 5°C @17.10.2015 5:00 UTC.
<jabuk>    oblačno
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 05:19:10, Kulminacija: 10:45:30, Sončni zahod: 16:11:50
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 10ur 52min 39s, Luna je v ščipu
<zdobbie> ugghhhhh
<pitastrudl> .vreme koper
<jabuk> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4m): 8.9°C @17.10.2015 5:30 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 84% jugovzhodnik 2.3 m/s (8.3 km/h)
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 05:24:28, Kulminacija: 10:51:39, Sončni zahod: 16:18:50
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 10ur 54min 22s, Luna je v ščipu
<pitastrudl> .vreme lj
<jabuk> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 5.7°C @17.10.2015 5:30 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 98% zahodnik 0.5 m/s (1.8 km/h)
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 05:21:57, Kulminacija: 10:48:30, Sončni zahod: 16:15:03
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 10ur 53min 06s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyLemon> matr..lep dan
<CrazyLemon> lih za kolo!
<zdobbie> cakamo
<zdobbie> da se nebo spuca
<CrazyLemon> like this http://www.whatsupcams.com/sl/webcams/slovenija/obalno-kraska/portoroz/plaza-portoroz ??
<Pepelka> What's Up Cams - Plaža Portorož
<Pepelka> »Portorož je svetovno znano in največje obmorsko letoviče v Sloveniji. Vzporedno z gradnjo hotelskih kompleksov so umetno povečevali tudi obalno kopaliko...«
<CrazyLemon> pa tam okrog enih..boljše da nisi na cesti
<CrazyLemon> coz i will knock you down boy!
<zdobbie> ma ne bluzi
<CrazyLemon> mhm.. zdaj ga je pa strah
<zdobbie> a ma Slovenija kej podobnega? http://alaveteli.org/deployments/
<Pepelka> Deployments | Alaveteli | mySociety
<zdobbie> tole je  http://e-uprava.gov.si/storitve/pridobiVlogo.esju?id=205
<Pepelka> Elektronske storitve javne uprave - Podrobnosti vloge
<zdobbie> Življenjski dogodek:	
<zdobbie> Želim pridobiti informacijo javnega značaja
<zdobbie> tis all I ever dreamt of
<CrazyLemon> če pa je življenski dogodek!
<CrazyLemon> .vreme celje
<jabuk> ARSO: Hrastnik (290m): 8.3°C @17.10.2015 8:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 90% severozahodnik 0.5 m/s (1.8 km/h)
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 05:19:10, Kulminacija: 10:45:30, Sončni zahod: 16:11:50
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 10ur 52min 39s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyLemon> hmm
<CrazyLemon> .vreme velenje
<jabuk> ARSO: Velenje (390m): 8.3°C @17.10.2015 8:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 77% severozahodnik 0.7 m/s (2.5 km/h)
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 05:19:57, Kulminacija: 10:46:08, Sončni zahod: 16:12:18
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 10ur 52min 21s, Luna je v ščipu
<zdobbie> more like, 'Dan je kratek'
<zdobbie> nc
<zdobbie> podmazu verigo, zamenju se zavorne gumice
<zdobbie> bo treba jt neki sforsirat
<pitastrudl> fak je mrzlo v lj
<pitastrudl> suka
<zdobbie> blyat
<pitastrudl> hueuhe
<pitastrudl> pc je končno šel po gobe
<pitastrudl> oz grafična
<pitastrudl> treba nov pc naročit, tega se ne splača več drkat
<pitastrudl> baje ma ta skylake 6500 cpu tok močno integrirano kokr moja grafa
<pitastrudl> lel
<zdobbie> poglej to islamizacijo
<zdobbie> http://images.24ur.com/media/images/600xX/Oct2015/61679628.jpg
<zdobbie> bend it like Ahmed
<pitastrudl> en tedn brez cigareta, še vedno je želja tam
<pitastrudl> Å¡e kak tedn pa bo konec
<pitastrudl> i hope
<zdobbie> till the first time you're drunk
<pitastrudl> sm bil pijan v sredo
<pitastrudl> ni blo nič
<pitastrudl> :D
<dretnx> Ima smisel narediti admin backend za spletno trgovino v SPA obliki (AngularJS) ?
<dretnx> Ker smisel SPA je razbremenitev strežnika, kar pa po mojem ni potrebno za strani spletne trgovine, kjer se administrira/upravlja z naročili uporabnikov
<zdobbie> https://twitter.com/NatBaimel/status/655152165271396352
<Pepelka> Nat Baimel auf Twitter: "17 year-old Malia Obama playing beer pong is the most outrageous thing the child of a president has done since George W. Bush invaded Iraq"
<zdobbie> ping
<jabuk> zdobbie: pong
<pitastrudl> pong
<CrazyLemon> sup nigas
<pitastrudl> choosing a new desktop enviroment
<pitastrudl> for ubuntu
<yang> pitastrudl: http://lxqt.org/
<Pepelka> LXQt - The Lightweight Qt Desktop Environment
<Pepelka> »The Lightweight Qt Desktop Environment«
<pitastrudl> yang:  bom probal, hvala
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl why new
<CrazyLemon> whats wrong with the old
<pitastrudl> unity is being slow
<CrazyLemon> thats just your pc
<netkat> E17 https://www.enlightenment.org/ morda?
<Pepelka> Enlightenment Main
<netkat> “Why on earth should I use this Enlightenment thing? I don't want people to know I use E! They might think I do drugs or something?”
<pitastrudl> CrazyLemon:  it's a laptop
<pitastrudl> pc is ded
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl thats just your laptop
<pitastrudl> yeah it is
<yang> pitastrudl: LXDE/LXQT vzame res malo resourcov
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl kak laptop pa maš
<pitastrudl> yang: ja kaj je razlika med lxde pa lxqt
<CrazyLemon> eden uporablja qt drugi pa ne :D
<pitastrudl> uhh
<pitastrudl> CrazyLemon:  hp probook 6560b
<pitastrudl> it's a heavy motherfucker
<pitastrudl> tega nosm na faks
<pitastrudl> rip
<CrazyLemon> i5 pa amd grafična?
<slax0r> ohaider
<CrazyLemon> ne rabiš za to ta lightweight crap
<pitastrudl> CrazyLemon: afaik je intel nek gp
<pitastrudl> gpu
<pitastrudl> a neki
<CrazyLemon> haithere slax0r
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl 4gb rama?
<slax0r> kupu nou tulifon ^^
<CrazyLemon> slax0r is it iphone 6+ S?!?
<pitastrudl> CrazyLemon: da
<pitastrudl> slax0r elephone p7000
<slax0r> CrazyLemon: uphone 7- D
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl poskusi MATE
<pitastrudl> what
<CrazyLemon> ubuntu mate that is
<CrazyLemon> mate je za bl preproste fante.. za take kot si ti pitastrudl
<pitastrudl> CrazyLemon: nočem delat nove inštalacije
<CrazyLemon> :)))
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl kaj pa? sam DE testirat?
<CrazyLemon> b0rkal boš zadevo v parih dneh
<pitastrudl> what
<pitastrudl> pač DE zamenjat
<pitastrudl> kaj moram nujno novo inštalacijo ceuga OSja delat?
<pitastrudl> fora je da laptop uporablja tko 40% povprečno cpuja pa vseeno kdaj zatrokira mal
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl ne..lahko namestiš k trenutnem DEju
<pitastrudl> pač DE od ubuntu mate, ne?
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl ja.. ponavadi je en paket ubuntu-mate-desktop ali nekaj podobnega
<CrazyLemon> gugl it
<pitastrudl> sudo apt-get install --no-install-recommends ubuntu-mate-core ubuntu-mate-desktop
<miha> Čer
<pitastrudl> čer
 * miha spet na lunixih. Ampak debian stable.
<CrazyLemon> miha ! a si imaš napajalnik al ne in zakaj ne in zakaj Pepelka še ni pofixana
<CrazyLemon> -si
<miha> Imam crazy
<miha> Jutri če se spomnim
<miha> Danes delal app
<miha> https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=si.cirilica.cirilicasi
<Pepelka> Cirilica.si – Android-Apps auf Google Play
<miha> No bugfixal kar sem prejšnjo soboto delal
<miha> Zdaj za silo dela
<CrazyLemon> a nisi že mel webapp
<miha> Ja, zdaj imam Å¡e android webview
<miha> S share
<yang> pitastrudl: LXQT ima modernejsi izgled
<miha> Crazy ker nihče ni opazil strani
<miha> Upam da kdo opazi droid app
<CrazyLemon> miha ne pričakovat lih navala
<CrazyLemon> ker je zelo specific app
<CrazyLemon> /stran
<slax0r> uporablja kdo mogoce od vas skype plugin za pidgin?
<yang> Pride kdo na TEDx
<miha> Ja vem
<miha> Crazy sam trenutno ve par ljudi. Vsaj par 10 ali 100 bi jih imel
<miha> A si preveč želim? :)
<pitastrudl> aha yang
<pitastrudl> ok
<CrazyLemon> miha predstavi app na slo-android.si :)
<miha> Nimam računa tam, vsaj spomnim se ne
<miha> A to kdo gleda
<CrazyLemon> miha prečekirajo pa podajo mnenje če se jim zdi zanimiv app :)
<CrazyLemon> slax0r kateri telefon ffs?
<slax0r> aja ups
<slax0r> sry
<slax0r> :D
<slax0r> LG G4
<miha> Ne bom se zdaj registriral. Pozdravi jih v mojem imenu <3
<CrazyLemon> slax0r tis ok! :)
<slax0r> aye
<slax0r> boljs kt gnus mas
<miha> Sicer pa še čakam pravo ikono
<dz0ny> Best desktop, Gnome desktop!
<slax0r> xfce <3
<CrazyLemon> with unity on top!
<slax0r> vanilla
<dz0ny> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ld87aAdGIvc
<Pepelka> What is Petri Reborn - YouTube
<Pepelka> »dunno know who is author of this vid«
<msev-> a ma kdo kšno idejo jutr za izlet :D
<pitastrudl> iz postle pred računalnik
<pitastrudl> in nazaj
<pitastrudl> najbolši izlet
<pitastrudl> če hočeš izboljšati izkušnjo, naroči pico!
<pitastrudl> bonus je, če ti zraven prinesejo en 6pack piva
<CrazyLemon> msev- hrvaška istra!
<pitastrudl> nein
<msev-> neinž
<CrazyLemon> meh..ne bo ravno ogromno sonca
<msev-> pitastrudl, take izlete že tko al tko izvajam :D
<slax0r> hmz
<slax0r> partis down?
<CrazyLemon> .stran partis.si
<jabuk> partis.si ni dosegljiva
<CrazyLemon> slax0r ^
<CrazyLemon> but it is for me :)
<slax0r> ja kje pa naj zdaj movieje dljam :D
<CrazyLemon> slax0r kat.cr
<slax0r> the martian, available in 720p, filesize 575mb
<slax0r> 720p my ass
<CrazyLemon> ln to you and your ass! o/
<slax0r> my ass says bite me
<slax0r> o/
<pitastrudl> msev-: heh
<idioterna> https://scontent-bru2-1.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xpt1/v/t1.0-9/12122520_10153679760661354_3523079435663679514_n.jpg?oh=580e1eb738ce766c7f70cae45a8ad51d&oe=56C76FED
<jabuk> M 1.3 > 4.km JV od BOVCA @17/10/2015 21:37:39  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.31+N,+13.59+E
#ubuntu-si 2015-10-18
<CrazyLemon> Pozdravljeni,
<CrazyLemon> hvala za vaše sporočilo. Trenutno imamo na čakanju več e-sporočil. Trudimo se, da bi vam odgovorili v najkrajšem času.
<CrazyLemon> they said.. on monday
<CrazyLemon> 6 days ago
<CrazyLemon> .radar
<jabuk> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<CrazyLemon> in takoj ko sem to napisal..dobim seveda odgovor od telekoma
<CrazyLemon> bastards are lurking
<zdobersek> kvaj si napisal?
<zdobersek> kle v channel?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek [10:23:07] <CrazyLemon>: Pozdravljeni,
<CrazyLemon> [10:23:07] <CrazyLemon>: hvala za vaše sporočilo. Trenutno imamo na čakanju več e-sporočil. Trudimo se, da bi vam odgovorili v najkrajšem času.
<CrazyLemon> [10:23:14] <CrazyLemon>: they said.. on monday
<CrazyLemon> [10:23:21] <CrazyLemon>: 6 days ago
<zdobersek> in to na nedeljo
<zdobersek> wat een customer service
<CrazyLemon> ane!
<CrazyLemon> http://robb.weblaws.org/2015/10/17/os-x-el-capitan-license-in-plain-english/
<Pepelka> OS X El Capitan License: in Plain English | The Robb Report
<Pepelka> »I decided to upgrade my Mac to El Capitan, but my computer said, on one condition: I must "carefully" read and agree with something. It even provided a tiny cozy display window for viewing it: And ...«
<zdobbie> ... tl;dr?
<CrazyLemon> its not long at all
<CrazyLemon> .vreme koper
<jabuk> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4m): 16.3°C @18.10.2015 10:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 76% severozahodnik 3.2 m/s (11.5 km/h)
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 05:25:48, Kulminacija: 10:51:27, Sončni zahod: 16:17:06
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 10ur 51min 17s, Luna je v ščipu
<msev->  kater je že tist ukaz da v terminalu vidš kašne ukaze poganja gui program...ps axf ane
<yang> ps wuxa ti prakticno vse pokaze
<slax0r> aux :P
<msev-> ps wuxa pol
<msev-> al ps aux
<msev-> :D
<yang> ps wuxa ma samo -w dodan
<msev-> :)
<yang> -w     Wide output.  Use this option twice for unlimited width.
<msev-> tale blueman-assistent je vključen
<msev-> bo treba najdt kako serial prek njega naštimaš
<msev-> da je serial povezava z donglom
<msev-> k tale ps wuxa ne pove dovolj
<yang> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3NNyp5iAssU
<Pepelka> Yuko Watanabe - Smooth Criminal - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Professional shakuhachi (bamboo flute) player Yuko Watanabe and a backup duo of koto players put a Japanese twist on Michael Jackson‘s classic song: Smooth C...«
<pitastrudl> noice
<idioterna> auxwwf
<idioterna> f ti drevo narise
<zdobersek> whooaaaa
<msev-> aha
<msev-> tnx idioterna ti si bash heroj
<msev-> bom poizkusu če bo kj drugač
<idioterna> ww je pa isto k w sam da se ne ustav na konc terminala :)
<msev-> a moram dat to laufat predn zaženem program
<msev-> npr. če hočm gledat pri Bluemanu
<msev-> torej da ps auxwwf prej zalaufam v terminalu. potem pa pač odprem bluemana iz menija pa prtiskam gumbe pa gledam kaj piše
<idioterna> hm?
<idioterna> ne
<idioterna> kaj bi rad gledal?
<idioterna> aja ti isces top
<idioterna> po moje
<idioterna> napis
<idioterna> top -d 1
<idioterna> pa prtisn se
<idioterna> 1 c M W
<msev-> ne
<idioterna> te tipke
<msev-> aveš kaj iščem
<msev-> čak da ti povem :)
<msev-> rd bi vidu kera komanda se zažene ko v bluemanu setupiram neki k odprem serial port pol
<msev-> setup pa tm izberem serial (ne network pa Å¡e neki)
<idioterna> strace -ff blueman >bluemanlog 2>&1
<msev-> pa bi rd vidu kašna komanda se zažene za to v terminalu
<idioterna> pol pa lahko not najdes spawn al pa exec
<msev-> da bi lahko skriptov pol te ukaze
<msev-> a pol tale strace prtisnem
<msev-> a loh za nazaj to gledam
<msev-> a moram spet ponovit postopek k ga mam
<idioterna> ponovit mors
<idioterna> to logira kaj se dogaja medtem ko se dogaja
<lynxlynx> strace = syscall trace
<lynxlynx> če ti bo kaj bolj jasno
<msev-> aha
<idioterna> belezi kaj proces zahteva od kernela
<idioterna> v resnici
<msev-> a pol ubistvu dam to predn začnem
<msev-> ane
<idioterna> ja
<idioterna> mislm
<msev-> kul kul
<lynxlynx> s tem začneš
<idioterna> ce ti ze laufa ga lahko attachas
<idioterna> strace -ff -p <pid od programa ki laufa>
<idioterna> ampak zgodovine ne dobi
<idioterna> s
<idioterna> samo kar se od takrat naprej zgodi
<msev-> no bom dal najprej kr tole
<msev-> :D
<msev-> tist ukaz gor
<msev-> pol bom pa odprl blueman posebi pa vidu če bo kj pisal tm notr
<msev-> ke zj vidm kj
<msev-> nč se ni zgodl
<msev-> cant stat blueman no such file
<slax0r> lahk bi pa v source pogledu :P
<msev-> shizzle dizzle aint gonna happen :D
<msev-> sm gledov pa da search v githubu za serial notr v bluemanu in sm dobu 7 strani zadetkov
<msev-> lol
<msev-> :D
<msev-> sj ni pene bom ročno tole delov :D
<msev-> al pa jm bom na githubu issue odprl pa jih notr prašov :D
<msev-> al pa bom prašov na angleškem ubuntu kanalu če kdo ve komando :D
<msev-> za direkt serial bluetooth mountat v bluemanu al kko
<msev-> ignorirajo me :D
<idioterna> a si najdu
<slax0r> ce 4x + 2y + 3z = 27 in x + y + z = 10 in x + z = y, potem je y = 5, in pomeni da je potem 4x + 10 + 3z = 27 oz je 4x + 3z = 17, kako potem zracunat kolk je x in z? vem da x = 2 in z = 3, sam kako to matematicno dokazat?
<slax0r> mislim, izracunat, vem da lahjk kar 4 x 2 + 3 x 3 izracunam, sam hocem matematicno izracunat x in z :)
<netkat> z metodo nasprotnih koeficientov:D
<speed-> slax0r kaj delas domaco nalogo? :D
<slax0r> ne, mulc ma neko nalogo za resit in tuhtam kak to razlozit 9 letniku...
<netkat> to pa mal pretiravajo, al ne? najbolj kr z matrikami:D
<slax0r> mja saj
<slax0r> sicer je naloga z bicikli tricikli avti in st. vozil ter koles, tk da ce mu zacnem kracat neke x, y in z, potem mi celo noc ne bo spal
<pitastrudl> haha
<netkat> prou nimam ideje, najbolj d reces kr ocitno je
<slax0r> sedim zraven ze pol ure in tuhtam kako razlozit
<slax0r> pac 5 je treba razdelit med x in z
<slax0r> ocitno js ne bom spal danes :)
<zdobbie> http://www.theonion.com/article/police-pleasantly-surprised-to-learn-man-they-shot-37170?utm_source=Twitter&utm_medium=SocialMarketing&utm_campaign=Pic:Week1:Default
<Pepelka> Police Pleasantly Surprised To Learn Man They Shot Was Armed - The Onion - America's Finest News Source
<Pepelka> »LEXINGTON, KY—Following a pedestrian stop Monday night during which they fired their weapons on a suspicious individual, patrol officers for the Fayette County Police Department were pleasantly surprised to discover the man they shot was armed, sour...«
<CrazyLemon> slax0r http://astra.si/sistem-enacb-s-tremi-neznankami-1/
<Pepelka> Sistem enačb s tremi neznankami 1 | Astra.si
<zdobbie> a se niste resil?
<zdobbie> 4x + 3z = 17
<zdobbie> that's k
<zdobbie> x + y + z = 10 => z = 10 - x - y => z = 5 - x
<zdobbie> 4x + 3(5 - x) = 17 => 4x + 15 - 3x = 17 => x = 2
<zdobbie> => z = 3
 * zdobbie still haz it
<netkat> :) zdej pa razlozt to 9letniku z bicikli
<netkat> x=2 ker ima bicikel dve kolesi in z=3 ker ima tricikel tri, ocitno
<netkat> y=5, ker ima avto pet koles skupaj z rezervnim
<dz0ny> z = število ležajev :)
<slax0r> netkat: ne, x = 2, zato ker sta 2 avta z 4 kolesi, torej 8, y = 5 ker je 5 biciklov z 2 kolesi, torej 10, skupaj 18, in z = 3 ker ima tricikl 3 kolesa, torej 9, skupaj 27
<netkat> duh:D
<slax0r> zelim vam prijeten preostanek nedelje
<slax0r> grem na eno kremsnito, pa nek film pokukat
<slax0r> ln
<slax0r> \o
<netkat> lahko noc
<CrazyLemon> fatty o/
 * slax0r proud of his 90kg
<idioterna> http://img-9gag-fun.9cache.com/photo/aRVDd7A_460s.jpg
<CrazyLemon> lol
<CrazyLemon> http://www.siol.net/novice/crna_kronika/2015/10/v_franciji_zasegli_rekordnih_7_tone_marihuane.aspx
<Pepelka> V Franciji zasegli rekordnih 7,1 tone marihuane | Črna kronika - Planet Siol.net
<Pepelka> »Francoska policija je v Parizu zasegla 7,1 tone marihuane, je sporočilo francosko finančno ministrstvo. Gre za 'zgodovinski zaseg', je ocenilo.«
<CrazyLemon> rich ppl
<upd> lahko bi jo prodali, kakšni državi ane
<idioterna> ves kok raka bi loh pozdravl s tem
<CrazyLemon> kok
<idioterna> joj let me run the figures
<idioterna> 185.295,29
<CrazyLemon> not worth it
<CrazyLemon> ping
<jabuk> CrazyLemon: pong
<zdobbie> dat tax
<dz0ny> I can't unsee
<zdobbie> sucks to be yee
<msev-> a je kle kšn specialc za arduinote
<dz0ny> msev-: ask
<dz0ny> only programing questions thou
<msev-> ja sj to to
<msev-> http://www.lucadentella.it/en/2014/08/01/interruttore-a-tre-posizioni-e-arduino/ dz0ny lej tuki je primer za 1 3-way switch
<Pepelka> lucadentella.it – 3-way switch and Arduino
<msev-> zanima me kaj bi blo treba spremenit dodat če bi hotu dva met
<dz0ny> msev-: https://gist.github.com/dz0ny/09a0b51eae648c1ca984
<Pepelka> msev.cpp · GitHub
<msev-> najs hvala dzony
<msev-> sm vedu da morm 2x dat previous state
<msev-> to sm vedu lol
<msev-> nism pa vedu da od 17 vrstice na dol ostane isto
<dz0ny> msev-: refresh
<dz0ny> sm mal pozabu na pointerje :)
<msev-> redownloading
<msev-> pol bom vrjetn še rabu pomoč pri portanju tega v eno drugo kodo, sam to drugič...a drgač gre načeloma pač sam tko da kopiram po segmentih
<msev-> tist kr je pod void setupom dam tut ke v moj void setup
<msev-> tist kr je pod void loopom v un drugi void loop
<msev-> itd
<dz0ny> kolk gumbov pa maš?
<dz0ny> k to se da lepše napisat :)
<dz0ny> tud dost hitreje dela
<dz0ny> pa tle maš problem k ni debounce
<dz0ny> k boš preklopil
<dz0ny> ti bo stanje skalo iz 1 2 1 3 1 3 3 3
<msev-> toj bedno
<msev-> ubistvu mam tko dzony
<msev-> gre za rc komando
<msev-> sam da je nunchuck ubistvu
<msev-> tko da gas pa nagib letala gre preko pospeškomera
<dz0ny> got ya
<msev-> višina pa smer je pa prek potenciometra
<msev-> pol sm pa hotu dodat 2 3-way switcha
<dz0ny> a ni tist prek bluetoth?
<msev-> da bi lahko z njima avtopilot kontrolirov
<msev-> da bi pač ko bi bil switch v neki poziciji bi bil ppm value na nekem kanalu določen
<msev-> da bi sprožu nevem position hold al pa return to home npr
<msev-> kera stvar prek bluetootha?
<dz0ny> nunchuck in ma tud par gumbov
<msev-> 2 gumba
<msev-> zj sm ubistvu dobu kodo od enga tipa
<msev-> in pač uporablja ta 2 gumba za druge stvari
<dz0ny> eto in maš 3 stanja
<msev-> enga uporablja za kalibracijo sticka
<msev-> potenciometrov
<dz0ny> recmo return to home je če 5s držiš oba gumba
<msev-> pa ubistvu bi rabu iz ene njegove druge kode, k je podobna sam direkt komunicira z rf chipom prek spi, bi rabu portat nek throttle hold functionality
<dz0ny> msev-: ti si poklic falil
<msev-> k recimo pr nunchucku me mot ane k za gas bi mogu skoz natančn roko držat
<msev-> pa sm mu svetoval da bi ta throttle hold implementiral
<msev-> lol dz0ny :)
<msev-> lej sej tut programirat ne znam, I suck in everything hehe
<dz0ny> start learning
<dz0ny> pol gres pa k pipistrelu delat :>
<dz0ny> lejte naredu sem nunchuc controled drone
<msev-> :)
<msev-> haha
<dz0ny> pa Å¡e farmacevt sm
<msev-> home run hehe
<dz0ny> do you need some tear gas disposal aerial device?
<dz0ny> call me :>
<dz0ny> zdej sploh k neki za vojsko delajo
<dz0ny> ce nic druzga gres vsaj za interna
<msev-> prolly they need formal education in pipistrel
<msev-> :D
<dz0ny> men je ful zov k nism izkoristu, k bi bil zdej v palo alto pa hangal z muskom pa lano
<dz0ny> msev-: rabjo zagnane ljudi
<msev-> dz0ny, ti si ful pametn teb bi zih uspel
<msev-> tm v silicon valleyju
<dz0ny> sam mene letala ne zanimajo glih :)
<msev-> al pa če bi kšn kickstarter prpravl :)
<msev-> sam se mormo spomnt kšno killer idej
<msev-> o
<msev-> internet of things prolly
<msev-> :D
<dz0ny> tega je too much
<dz0ny> uni amazon gumbi se zdej na velko hackajo
<msev-> ma ja sj kitajci vse dost hitr pokopirajo :)
<dz0ny> pa v si so vsaj eni trije k se z tem hecajo
<dz0ny> cubesensors, uni chip thingiyi pa ene 100 smart home produktov
<msev-> jp dost je dobrih opensource projektov tut na to temo
<msev-> openhab, souliss, mysensors
<msev-> si bom vrjetn sčasoma mal shekov hišo
<msev-> edin z 220v pomoje nam delov k me je stra
<msev-> h
<dz0ny> danes sm mel idejo da se rab zelo natančen tracking app za kolesa
<dz0ny> msev-: it only tingles
<msev-> to bi blo idealno za te kolesarje tuki na kanalu
<msev-> :)
<msev-> bi ti lahko beta-testal produkt
<msev-> kako bi pa izboljšal sledenje če ni skrivnost?
<dz0ny> antenas :)
<dz0ny> al pa pozicija
<dz0ny> al pa več virov
<dz0ny> al pa več senzorjev
<msev-> moar
<dz0ny> da meriš pospešek in popravljaš lokacijo
<dz0ny> meriš hitrost itd
<msev-> ja sam tuki pr kolesu je nek staln pospešek
<dz0ny> pol ta druga ideja je gasilski drone
<msev-> ni neka pozicija da bi lahko pol z akcelerometrom primerjal
<dz0ny> k ga spustiš pa ti najde kej pod zemljo tle
<msev-> v kero smer se premika
<dz0ny> pa pol na mai pokaže
<msev-> dzony nek un rtk gps je zj k je ful natančn sam stane 900 eur
<dz0ny> spatial awareness se temu rece
<msev-> čak da ti pokažem en gasilski drone
<msev-> hehe
<msev-> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=glmBvkQhKk4
<Pepelka> Fire Fighting Drone | Flite Test - YouTube
<Pepelka> »The Firecopter!! A custom-made Y-6 multi-rotor that's equipped with a fire extinguisher for fighting fires from the air! More details here: http://flitetest....«
<dz0ny> automatish cmo :)
<dz0ny> sej vem da radi kontrolirate sam jaz cem avtonomno
<dz0ny> and fleet
<dz0ny> recmo 100
<dz0ny> pol prodas se policiji za nadzor meje
<dz0ny> money money
<msev-> hehe
<msev-> avtonomno lahko npr s pixhawkom
<msev-> arducopter
<msev-> stm32 procesor
<msev-> fajna plošča pa software
<dz0ny> ja, do it from start
<msev-> ni pa swarma pomoje
<dz0ny> razen ce je apache2 licenca
<msev-> to lah dodaš dzony
<msev-> :D
<msev-> then we rule the world
<msev-> I invest
<msev-> :)
<dz0ny> jaz pa program, sell, design, spajakt, iksat komponente
<dz0ny> poznamo take :>
<dz0ny> gn
<dz0ny> jutr se dela baje
<msev-> lahko noč!
#ubuntu-si 2016-10-17
<upd> https://twitter.com/Refugees/status/787757506542104576 0.o
<Pepelka> UN Refugee Agency auf Twitter: "Iraqi women line up to receive food + water at Debaga IDP camp. A military offensive in #Mosul could displace 1+ million people. https://t.co/iWwDjuT0VO"
<yang> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MGXSPf9b-xI
<Pepelka> Brain-Dead Teen, Only Capable Of Rolling Eyes And Texting, To Be Euthanized - YouTube
<Pepelka> »The parents of 13-year old Caitlin Teagart have decided to end her life, saying she can now do nothing but lay on the couch and whine about things being "gay...«
<msevwork> yang, a si mel nočno?
<yang> dnevno mam
<msevwork> dobr
<msevwork> kokrat pa maš nočno na teden?
<slax0r> jutro
<msevwork> jutro
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: lol
<dz0ny> @that_herb
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny which herb?
<dz0ny> rozmarin
<CrazyLemon> ahh ja
<CrazyLemon> ban je dobu kak teden dva nazaj
<CrazyLemon> https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/43880/#Comment_43880
<Pepelka> [rešeno] Ni povezave z omrežjem - Ubuntu.si Forum
<CrazyLemon> zaradi tega ^
<zdobersek> zakvaj :?
<CrazyLemon> a ni očitno..uporablja kali to je pa ubuntu forum..d0h
<msevwork> dobra poteza to ne bomo tolerirali :)
<slax0r> zakaj pa ga jebete u usta?
<CrazyLemon> kaj ga?
<msevwork> haha
<slax0r> "mam backtrack  oziroma kali linux pa nemorem spostavit omrežja isto odzgoraj se pa mi zdi da me jebete u usta"
<CrazyLemon> aja..tega pa sploh nism vidu
<CrazyLemon> pršu sm do kali linuxa pa sm ga kr bannal
<Matthai> jao, sem Å¡el prebrat temo
<Matthai> sploh ne razumem kaj je njegov problem
<zdobbie> jah ne more dihat
<CrazyLemon> https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/43844/#Comment_43844
<Pepelka> proXSign - Ubuntu.si Forum
<speed-> hoj
<slax0r> ahoy sailor
<speed-> ka zaj slax0r
<speed-> si ze anglez
<speed-> dajo desetko?
<speed-> :D
<skyx> :D
<speed-> evo zdaj pa se je skril
<speed-> predolgo si v avstriji ze
<speed-> pride pogovor na denar pa zgines :D
<slax0r> ves kak je, stajerec, pa se v avstriji delam
<slax0r> :D
<slax0r> ne dajo desteke, dajo pa malo prek petke
<speed-> pa vredi
<speed-> :)
<slax0r> se se dogovarjam zadnje zadeve preden podpisem
<speed-> si se tam?
<slax0r> ne ne
<slax0r> v soboto prisel domov
<slax0r> po mailu/telefonu dalje
<speed-> aja ok
<speed-> odpoved si ze dal v .at ?
<speed-> ali kak mas ti
<speed-> ker meni so dali grozen odpovedni rok 6tednov :)
<zdobersek> bos relocateu v GB?
<speed-> tak da mesec pa pol morem naprej znat ko quitam hee
<slax0r> nope
<slax0r> 4 tedne mam odpovednega
<slax0r> tak kot ti
<slax0r> 6 tednov mas ce te odpustijo
<slax0r> zdobersek: da
<speed-> slax0r ne, 6tednov mam direkt sem ga pital ko sem podpisal
<zdobersek> slax0r: but bro, brexit
<speed-> ja stari se zavedas
<speed-> da bos drugo leto tam ilegalec
<speed-> :D
<zdobersek> sicer bos nad limitom
<zdobersek> tko da bos sprejemljiv tujek
<slax0r> dvomim da bo drugo leto ze to slo vse
<zdobersek> ballsy move pac
<zdobersek> ksn startup?
<slax0r> nope
<slax0r> https://www.worldfirst.com/uk/
<Pepelka> Transfer Money Abroad - Currency Brokers & Foreign Exchange
<Pepelka> »International money transfers with World First. Great rates & award winning customer service for businesses & individuals; online, by phone, on the app.«
<zdobersek> hum, finance services
<msevwork> slax0r, pa maš cojones
<slax0r> y?
<idioterna> js tut ne vem
<idioterna> slax0r: a gres v london
<slax0r> idioterna: da
<slax0r> mislim, 99%
<idioterna> tam itak vedno lahko najdes job kot developer
<idioterna> brexit or not
<idioterna> pa tut
<idioterna> itak se bo london odcepu
<zdobersek> sam merkaj rasiste, da naus tepen
<zdobersek> pa 38k funtov na leto bos moral bit placan, drugac te ven vrzejo
<slax0r> ce bi gledal na rasiste, teroriste, klovne, kaj pa vem kaj se vse, potem niti cez svoj prag doma ne bi vec stopil
<idioterna> ce te rasisti napadejo nam prid tle povedat
<idioterna> se bomo skupi zgrazal, pa rekl da je yang kriv
<idioterna> se bos prec bols pocutu
<slax0r> kako pa to mislis da se bo london odcepu? od cesa?
<msevwork> slax0r, če ni skrivnost kok se ti bo pa procentualno dvignla plača :D
<idioterna> ja ko so brexit zvotal je london bil vec k 60% remain
<zdobersek> slax0r: aja, pa drzavi bos moral javt, ce bos htel dostopat do porna prek internetov
<idioterna> in je sadik reku
<idioterna> da "zakaj ne bi bil london city state, pa bil v EU"
<slax0r> idioterna: bom rekel samo, vse je mozno, koliko verjetno pa nimam pojma ;)
<slax0r> msevwork: sem si ze tukaj izboril dokaj solidno placo, tako da ne nekaj pretirano, ~25%
<idioterna> ma ni verjetno
<idioterna> pac
<idioterna> po brexitu so vsi velik govoril
<slax0r> sicer je tut to da funt trenutno kar vztrajno pada
<msevwork> slax0r, kaj je pa tvoj glavni motiv da greš? :D
<slax0r> pred letom je bil funt vreden cca. 1.4 eur, danes je samo 1.1
<idioterna> rajs ma anglescino k nemscino :)
<slax0r> msevwork: zanimiva, mamljiva ponudba, upanje na lepso in boljso prihodnost tako zase kot za svojo druzino, to kar pravkar pravi idioterna kar velja zame, za druge pa da vedo anglescino in ne nemscine ;)
<msevwork> ja lepo slax0r dobr si, vi devi slavni
<zdobersek> le fortrana noben ne zna
<idioterna> slax0r: kolk je pa letn salary, prblizn?
<msevwork> mate dobre možgane pa dobr ste jih unovčil :D
<slax0r> idioterna: 62k
<slax0r> pre tax
<idioterna> aha kr average
<msevwork> holy shizzle
<idioterna> a mas ksne mejhne otroke?
<msevwork> ne pa mojih 12k :D
<msevwork> al kok bom letos zaslužu splo
<msevwork> h
<msevwork> moram najprej prvo plačo vidt :D
<zdobersek> msevwork: do konc leta?
<slax0r> no ja, payscale pravi 38k average za software dev, 41k za software engineer
<zdobersek> slax0r: kolk je tam obdavceno?
<idioterna> ja sam to je post-tax?
<slax0r> idioterna: da, en ni vec tako majhen, 10 let, en pa leto pa pol
<idioterna> slax0r: aha no pol mislm da se da kr dobr olajsave zrihtat
<idioterna> da te ne lupi tolk drzava
<slax0r> huh, ce je post tax ne vem
<msevwork> do konca leta ja :)
<idioterna> msevwork: a ti mas jurja bruto?
<msevwork> mal več
<msevwork> mislm da 1350 bruto
<zdobersek> wikipedia pravi 40%
<idioterna> aja ja sej to je jurja neto
<msevwork> sam nevem a je prevoz pa hrana v to že ušteta
<msevwork> za kruh bo že
<msevwork> mogoče mal še paštete
<idioterna> ne kruha jest to so sami OHji
<zdobersek> to bi kemik moral vedet
<msevwork> true story
<slax0r> sad story
<msevwork> paleo bi blo treba jest
<msevwork> :D
<zdobersek> zakaj?
<msevwork> ja brez the modernih zadev k nam sam težave povzročajo
<msevwork> mlečni izdelki ogljikovi hidrati žita tut če ma kšn celiakijo
<msevwork> tko k praljudje
<msevwork> sosed je shujšal 7kg na ta način v 1 mescu
<msevwork> :D
<zdobersek> https://www.scientificamerican.com/article/why-paleo-diet-half-baked-how-hunter-gatherer-really-eat/
<Pepelka> How to Really Eat Like a Hunter-Gatherer: Why the Paleo Diet Is Half-Baked [Interactive & Infographic] - Scientific American
<Pepelka> »We are not biologically identical to our Paleolithic predecessors, nor do we have access to the foods they ate. And deducing dietary guidelines from modern foraging societies is difficult because they vary so much by geography, season and opportunity«
<zdobersek> "We are not biologically identical to our Paleolithic predecessors, nor do we have access to the foods they ate."
<zdobersek> https://www.theguardian.com/lifeandstyle/2015/aug/18/paleo-diet-critics-science
<Pepelka> What Paleo diet experts think – and why they're wrong | Life and style | The Guardian
<Pepelka> »Claims by proponents of the carbohydrate-averse food regimen supposedly based on what our paleolithic ancestors ate do not stand up to scientific scrutiny«
<napsy_> lp
<zdobersek> late mondays gr8 mondays
<msevwork> zanimivo zdobersek dobr člank
<zdobbie> 2 sta
<msevwork> vidm ja prvi mi je všeč
<msev-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MM6m2Ju7-lE zakaj ta francoz govori
<Pepelka> Ubuntu snaps: from Zero to Hero - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Ubuntu snaps: from Zero to Hero - learn about the Linux cross-distro application packaging format. More info: snapcraft.io«
<msev-> nemorm ga poslušat :D
<CrazyLemon> kernel panics are stupid
<CrazyLemon> msev- a je bil david ?
<msev-> i zo not noo (wiz a french accent, ohoho)
<CrazyLemon> ah..didier
<CrazyLemon> čist v redu govori
<pitastrudl> hue
<msev-> CrazyLemon, a so to tvoji homeiji
<CrazyLemon> msev- noup.. vem pa približno kdo so pa kaj počnejo :)
<CrazyLemon> didier je najprej bil v desktop teamu in se ukvarjal s tem..potem pa so pršli snapi pa je šel tam
<matjaz> CrazyLemon, dejva se skoncentrirat
<matjaz> je Å¡el TJA*
<CrazyLemon> pa je Å¡el drugam*
<matjaz> tudi v redu :)
<CrazyLemon> ampak ni v redu! ker ni Å¡el drugam ampak je Å¡el v snap team!
<CrazyLemon> ha!
<Matthai> bolano... zdaj sem znotraj VPN-a naredil Å¡e en VPN, kjer je server RaspberryPi :-)
<CrazyLemon> zdaj še enega narediš!
<zdobbie> #JustMondayEveningThings
<Matthai> ta drugi VPN je dotopen samoznotraj prvega... v prvem je RPi client, v drugem isti RPi server :-D
<Matthai> ampak za 4096-bitne DH parametre rabi dobre 3 ure za zgenerirat
<matjaz> jest sem enkrat en svoj server skonfiguriral da je bil dostopen samo iz VPNja na enem Digitalocean dropletu
<matjaz> long story short v roku dveh dni sem seveda najprej pobrisal droplet
<matjaz> :)
<Matthai> that could be unhandy :-)
<Matthai> no, jaz sem v resnici to naredil za en test
<Matthai> kolega ima firmo, pa bi rad POS terminale po trgovinah povezal, da se lahko gor nanje povezuje
<Matthai> POS terminali so pa za NATom, firewallom,...
<Matthai> in sem naumil da bomo dali en RPi na centralo, pol se bodo pa POS terminali gor povezali
<Matthai> pa še enega kupimo za rezervo, pa je problem rešen :-)
<matjaz> could work
<matjaz> kolk pa bi bilo povezav?
<matjaz> also: zesty zapus
<matjaz> I lol'd
<Matthai> matjaz, pravi da zaenkrat 5
<matjaz> aja no pol ni krize
<CrazyLemon> matjaz seriously?
<matjaz> kaj seriously?
<zdobbie> ZETSY ZAPUSS
<Matthai> saj če bo kdaj kaj več, bomo pa eno večjo kištico kupili
<Matthai> mislim, če se bo širil, mu ne bo problem 300 ojro dat :)
<matjaz> no sej to ja :)
<matjaz> CrazyLemon, boš rekel, da še nisi videl te novice? :D
<Matthai> kaj pa to pomeni zetsy zapuss?
<CrazyLemon> Matthai ne!
<matjaz> wat een community leader!
<CrazyLemon> Matthai codename za 17.04
<CrazyLemon> matjaz ne!*
<Matthai> jaja, ampak kaj je prevod tega?
<matjaz> zesty je spicy flaour
<matjaz> zapus je pa ena miš al kaj
<matjaz> :D
<matjaz> flavour*
<CrazyLemon> Matthai zesty ne vem če je spicy..zesty je pač..sour
<Matthai> "žestoka" po srbsko :-)
<matjaz> having a strong, pleasant, and somewhat spicy flavor
<msev-> a ta 17.04 bo lts
<CrazyLemon> ne
<msev-> sux
<matjaz> CrazyLemon, topic je treba spremenit
<Matthai> kaj bodo pa potem, ko bo črk zmanjkalo?
<CrazyLemon> Matthai jovo na novo :)
<zdobbie> WHAT IS THIS USURPING
* matjaz changed the topic of #ubuntu-si to: Slovenska Ubuntu Linux skupnost www.ubuntu.si | Pogosta vprašanja http://www.ubuntu.si/pogosta_vprasanja/ | Ne sprašuj, če lahko vprašaš - (kulturno!) vprašaj (in počakaj). | Sodeluj pri prevajanju https://www.ubuntu.si/prevajanje/ | Ubuntu 17.04 aka Zesty Zapus
<matjaz> :D
<CrazyLemon> Zest is a food ingredient that is prepared by scraping or cutting from the outer, colorful skin of unwaxed citrus fruits such as lemon, orange, citron, and lime. Zest is used to add flavor ("zest") to foods.
<matjaz> model, k v bajti ne laufa Ubuntu ampak Arch je zamenjal topic na uradnem Ubuntu kanalu!
<matjaz> VIVA LA REVOLUCION!
<msev-> haha
<CrazyLemon> "uradnem"
<CrazyLemon> stop BSing! :P
<msev-> ^^uradni pomagač
<matjaz> ""uradnem" "slovenskem""
<CrazyLemon> tukaj pa ni čisto nič uradno :D
<matjaz> javna uprava
<matjaz> vsi slackate :D
<zdobbie> javna uprava? ne
<zdobbie> javni servis
<msev-> CrazyLemon je taprav delavni uradnik :D vsaj včasih je bil :D
<msev-> mogl bi uvest une čakalne listke za moja vprašanja
<msev-> :D
<matjaz> to drgač sploh ni slaba ideja
<CrazyLemon> msev- naj te tvoj mentor zdaj prenaša..mi smo opravili s teboj!
<matjaz> enga bota k tala +v, pa samo msev- je brez voica
<matjaz> bot mu ga da ko mi hočemo
<matjaz> !next
<msev-> lol
<matjaz> :D
<msev-> CrazyLemon, no way, on je sam za molekulska vprašanja vi ste še zmerm za coding :D
<CrazyLemon> lol matjaz :D
<CrazyLemon> http://www.rtvslo.si/zabava/zanimivosti/hrvasko-sodisce-pes-ki-preglasno-laja-mora-od-doma/405406
<Pepelka> Hrvaško sodišče: Pes, ki preglasno laja, mora od doma :: Prvi interaktivni multimedijski portal, MMC RTV Slovenija
<Pepelka> »Puljsko sodišče je lastniku psa po imenu Medo naložilo, da štirinožnega prijatelja preseli na drugo lokacijo, saj ta preglasno laja in moti sosedo.«
<speed-> soseda pa slusni aparat na maximum !
<Matthai> hmm, kaj pa dojenček, ki preglasno joka???
<CrazyLemon> Matthai jah..ga preseliš na drugo lokacijo
<CrazyLemon> k medotu
<CrazyLemon> :D
<msev-> haha
<Matthai> jaz bi sosedo preselil na drugo lokacijo :->
<zdobbie> dojencke znamo pa slovenci pohendlat
<msev-> haha
<pitastrudl> kaj pa sosedi ki vsak dan zjutraj se gonijo ko zajci
<pitastrudl> treba kastrirat
<pitastrudl> aja ne
<pitastrudl> to ne bo pomagal
<pitastrudl> <.<
<idioterna> eh, ce se dojenck dere mal dudo v snops pomocs pa neha
<CrazyLemon> js sm slišal da se da pivo v flaško..da nima dojenček krčev
<CrazyLemon> https://joinup.ec.europa.eu/community/opengov/news/netherlands-lagging-transition-open-government
<Pepelka> "Netherlands lagging in transition to open government" | Joinup
<pitastrudl> idioterna tega žal ne delajo več
<idioterna> ja, some bullshit about neurological development
<pitastrudl> mogoče so še ko je CrazyLemon odraščal, sam več pa ne
<idioterna> k da je to bl pomembn kokr da mamo mir
<pitastrudl> raje ga daš na kolo da se nekam odpelje
<pitastrudl> dobr zanga pa še mir maš
<pitastrudl> 2 muhi na en mah
<idioterna> to pa res
<pitastrudl> samo če mu prej daš dudo z šnopsom pol se slabe stvari znajo zgodit
<CrazyLemon> dojenčka na kolo!? mona..dojenčki ne vozijo koles ampak motorje
<pitastrudl> nočš da dobi DUI pri takih mladih letih
<pitastrudl> sam res
<pitastrudl> jih je polno po kopru
<pitastrudl> banda ena
<CrazyLemon> mhm
<pitastrudl> BZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ
<CrazyLemon> ampak ne za dolgo! kmalu bodo sprejeli ta nov zakon (oziroma je bil že sprejet)
<pitastrudl> mah itak bojo si registriral in to bo to
<pitastrudl> mogoče bo tretjino mal
<CrazyLemon> dovolj!
<pitastrudl> Å¡e vedno ne dovolj
<CrazyLemon> https://www.wired.com/2016/10/akamai-finds-longtime-security-flaw-2-million-devices/
<Pepelka> Akamai finds longtime security flaw on 2 million Internet of Things devices | WIRED
<Pepelka> »Researchers spot hackers using Internet of Things security flaws to amass botnet armies.«
<zdobbie> pejte spat
<zdobbie> msev-: ti sploh, jutr mas siht!
<msev-> jp 20 do 7 vstanem
<msev-> :D
<msev-> eh mal Å¡e loh :D
<msev-> sj dost 6 ur spanca :D
<speed-> jaz pa morem jutri ob 5 spet :(
<speed-> god dammit
<msev-> bogi speed- vzemi mal speeda :D
<speed-> zjutraj
<idioterna> js mam se par stvari za zrihtat po grem pa tut kr spat pomoje
<speed-> zdaj sem mel 2 dni bolniske danes pa petek
<speed-> pa sem se direkt razvadil :)
<idioterna> aha zanimiv
<CrazyLemon> nč..zdobbieja moramo poslušat.. ln
<msev-> ln
<speed-> nn
<upd> .radar
<jabuk3> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<jabuk3> Satelitska slika oblačnosti: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/satelit.jpg
<idioterna> http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/2016/10/17/nobel-prize-committee-gives-up-trying-to-contact-bob-dylan/
<Pepelka> Nobel Prize committee gives up trying to contact Bob Dylan
<Pepelka> »The Nobel Prize committee has given up trying to reach Bob Dylan, five days after he became the first musician awarded the Nobel Prize for Literature.«
#ubuntu-si 2016-10-18
<zdobbie> k https://www.thenation.com/article/paul-ryan-inadvertently-makes-the-best-case-for-a-democratic-senate-budget-chair-bernie-sanders/
<Pepelka> Paul Ryan: If Republicans Lose the Senate, Bernie Sanders Wins | The Nation
<Pepelka> »The house speaker knows that if the GOP loses seats in Congress, Bernie Sanders could become the Senate Budget Committee Chairperson. «
<speed-> morgen
<matjaz> HALT
<matjaz> coffee zeit.
<speed-> I habe zwei kafe getrinken already!
<speed-> :D
<pitastrudl> nori speed-
<pitastrudl> na koliko ur spanca laufaš
<pitastrudl> ni dobr preveč kafeta, te bo zakislilo
<speed-> danes
<speed-> 5ur
<speed-> :)
<napsy_> jutro
<speed-> pitastrudl spal sem celi vikend drugace, tak da ni tak hudo danes
<dz0ny> jst sm v nedelu naredu 11h
<dz0ny> kar je bil rekord
<slax0r> heh
<slax0r> ne vem kdaj sem nazadnje spal vec kot 6 ur skupaj
<slax0r> speed-: getrUnken :P
<msevwork> https://www.remot3.it/web/index.html a kdo pozna tole, do dons zu3 se je imenoval Weaved
<Pepelka> remote device management, even over cellular data connections
<Pepelka> »remot3 device management, even over cellular«
<msevwork> to je pomoje idealno za remote dostop do mojga orange pija
<dz0ny> oh well Zesty Zapus
<zdobersek> ZETSY ZAPUSS
<msevwork> puss
<msevwork> miaw
<zdobersek> GRAB THEM BY THE ZAPUSS
<msevwork> hahah
<msevwork> a pol noben ne pozna tega Weaved-a k se je zj preimenoval v remote.it
<zdobersek> nben
<metalcamp> msevwork: namerno iščeš projekte, ki jih nihče ne pozna? :D
<msevwork> ne zgleda kul zadeva ni treba nč port forwardanja in ostalih zadev naštimat
<msevwork> it just seems to work is its promise
<CrazyLemon> vse kar ne potrebuje port forwarding ftw!
<CrazyLemon> say the crackers
<msevwork> sam mene skrbi k maš 5 devicov ane...a je to pol tko da če je isti device pa ssh je že 1 porablen, če je pol 1 spletna stran servana je že 2 device, pol če je še ena je že 3 device, pol pa sam še 2 ostaneta
<msevwork> bi blo pol to sam za 2 orangea zastonj
<msevwork> če pa lahko na 1 orangeu nardiš več strani pa ssh potem je pa to zmaga
<msevwork> sam pomoje je kr ena storitev na device
<msevwork> mislm da morm FAQ prebrat
<msevwork> :D
<dz0ny> msev vedno komplicira :)
<dz0ny> al pa še si vpn daš
<dz0ny> kar je much safer
<CrazyLemon> note: 2 vpns are safer than 1!
<slax0r> lies
<CrazyLemon> na-a
<msevwork> ja dejte pomagat no
<msevwork> step by step
<msevwork> noob here not brogrammer
<CrazyLemon> step 1. install vpn
<CrazyLemon> step 2. use vpn
<CrazyLemon> yvmw
<CrazyLemon> .sc moonrock slush - junkie
<jabuk3> Moonrock Slush - Junkie(5 minut) https://soundcloud.com/your_secret/moonrock-slush-junkie ♥114 ▶31
<msevwork> step. 3 profit
<msevwork> ej CrazyLemon a je treba kj na routerju nastavljat za to?
<msevwork> a je treba met svojo domeno?
<CrazyLemon> msevwork kaj ti bo domena
<msevwork> da pol od zuni dostopaš do tega
<slax0r> domena je samo human readable naslov
<zdobersek> ce si kupu kolo?
<CrazyLemon> kolo je kupo?!
<msevwork> a rabm static IP CrazyLemon
<CrazyLemon> kakšno?
<slax0r> static IP je priporocljiv
<slax0r> ni pa obvezen
<CrazyLemon> msevwork razn bralne značke ne rabiš čisto nič!
<zdobersek> ^ listen to that guy, he's gonna be paid 5+k in a worthless currency
<CrazyLemon> ubuntucoins are not worthless!
<zdobersek> how much are they worth?
<slax0r> an arm and a leg
<CrazyLemon> -0.00000000001btc
<zdobersek> can you buy Unity+Mir with them?
<CrazyLemon> currently? only unity8
<msevwork> CrazyLemon, a to je pol najlažji način
<zdobersek> najlazji nacin je vprasat na #ubuntu-si
<msevwork> openvpn rabm ane
<zdobersek> for basically anything
<CrazyLemon> !g ubuntu openvpn server guide
<Pepelka> How To Set Up an OpenVPN Server on Ubuntu 14.04 | DigitalOcean https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-set-up-an-openvpn-server-on-ubuntu-14-04
<msevwork> a pol znotraj tega bom lahko dostopal do vseh stvari na orangepiju
<msevwork> vključno z sshjem, mopidyjem, noderedom, etc.
<msevwork> pač 2 spletni strani k jih nodered serva
<msevwork> in pa 1 k jo mopidy
<msevwork> npr.
<CrazyLemon> sure
<matjaz> afkorz
<CrazyLemon> javohl?
<metalcamp> msevwork: če imaš dinamični ip si na routerju nastavi ddns
<metalcamp> msevwork: enkrat sva že debatirala o točno tej zadevi
<CrazyLemon> sam enkrat? you lucky bastard
<zdobersek> ja linkejte mu loge ane
<zdobersek> sej brat pa zna!
<msevwork> ja lej ne pomaga mi če mi to sam reče to so težke stvari
<msevwork> rabm vodenje :D
<metalcamp> ne ni
<metalcamp> težko
<metalcamp> registriraš acc in vneseš podatke v router
<msevwork> no enkrat k bo mel kšn čas me lah mal usmerja, bom odpru admin stran od routerja pol bomo šli pa dalje :D
<metalcamp> še telekomova jajca omogočajo ddns
<msevwork> js mam t2 jajca
<metalcamp> verjetno ista stvar :)
<msevwork> most probably :)
<msevwork> uglavnm ja prosm za pomoč pri tej stvari enkrat k bom znal bom pol za vedno znal :D
<msevwork> pa ne boste več to vprašanje dobil servirano :D
<msevwork> neki me zanima a kdo ve a obstaja tak UI za kodi da je v stilu popcorntimea
<msevwork> zj vem da je popcorntime addon
<msevwork> sam je tut v tanovem kodi 17 uiju Å¡e zmerm vse tko tekstovno
<matjaz> msevwork, v kater folder grejo systemd user servici?
<msevwork> ni coverarta filmov da bi izbiral prek slikc npr
<msevwork> matjaz, pozabu sm to je blo že dolg nazaj
<matjaz> "<msevwork> uglavnm ja prosm za pomoč pri tej stvari enkrat k bom znal bom pol za vedno znal :D"
<matjaz> liar!
<metalcamp> :D
<msevwork> mogoče lahko pogledam v history od basha pol k bom domov prišel :D
<msevwork> aja to je res
<msevwork> :( res sem slab :(
<msevwork> :'(
<msevwork> pismo pa prov vidva sta mi oba pomagala takt
<msevwork> to se spomnem
<msevwork> pa verjetn je bil Å¡e CrazyLemon
<msevwork> sj res systemd zna bit Å¡e tematika pogovora ja :D
<msevwork> v eni beležki mam napisan zapiske drgač tko da mogoče tm not piše :D
<msevwork> mam posebi beležko za systemd :D
<msevwork> hahahaha
<metalcamp> začni uporabljat google docs ali nekaj podobnega, beležko lahko izgubiš
<zdobersek> belezka je pa kje?
<zdobersek> v Narniji?
<msevwork> ne na windoze računalniku
<msevwork> mogoče bi prenesu vse te txtje res na google docs
<msevwork> to bi blo pametno
<msevwork> da bi lahko zdle npr dostopal
<msevwork> :D
<msevwork> A pol prek tega OpenVPNa bom lahko sshjov pa dostopal do the nodered lokalnih strani pa to iz mobitela?
<pitastrudl> all the dank memes
<pitastrudl> speed-:  damn
<pitastrudl> treba spat več
<zdobersek> pitastrudl: u called
<pitastrudl> yes, i need a fresh batch of memes, stat!
<zdobersek> pitastrudl: HERE, TAKEKEKEKE MINE
<metalcamp> msevwork: poguglaj kaj je vpn :)
<CrazyLemon> !g what is vpn
<Pepelka> What is a VPN? - What Is My IP Address? http://whatismyipaddress.com/vpn
<CrazyLemon> ne rabiš niti guglat! za to smo mi tu!
<metalcamp> msevwork: če boš začel uporabljat gdocs si poglej še apps script
<metalcamp> fun stuff
<pitastrudl> noice
<msevwork> apps script?
<msevwork> !g google docs apps script
<Pepelka> Extending Google Docs | Apps Script | Google Developers https://developers.google.com/apps-script/guides/docs
<msevwork> yes zguglov sm
<msevwork> #googlebadge achievement unlocked
<msevwork> zgleda zanimivo ta VPN, pol verjetno znotraj njega niti nebi rabu met z geslom zaščiten nodered, če je ta vpn tok secure
<msevwork> k itak je že enkrat z geslom zaščiten vpn
<msevwork> ej metalcamp kaj pa si ti pol avtomatiziraš s tem apps scriptom? :) tko da dobim občutek
<CrazyLemon> občutek za feeling?
<slax0r> ne ne
<slax0r> feeling za obcutek
<CrazyLemon> maybe in UK! in slovenia we say 'občutek za feeling'!
<CrazyLemon> grem rebootat..adiou!
<slax0r> we don't reboot in UK
<slax0r> we discard and buy new
<metalcamp> msevwork: npr. seznam rotacij diskov za backup
<msevwork> metalcamp, zanimivo, ti si advanced :D
<metalcamp> lahko izvajaš api klice, ustvarjaš xml, pdf, izvajaš operacije nad spreadsheeti, pošiljaš maile
<dz0ny> msevwork: kako fortran? :D
<msevwork> mah nč se še nism učil :D zj berem eno knjigo o molekulah, se bom tist spravu kasnej :D
<msevwork> haha
<metalcamp> msevwork: lahko se povežeš tudi na druge baze preko jdbc
<msevwork> k smo lih pri bazah, a je MMC bolši pri tem da ne izgubiš podatkov v primerjavi z SD kartico
<metalcamp> msevwork: edina težava je, da imaš timeout 6 min + omejen si s številom api klicev na dan
<msevwork> če neki logiraš gor
<speed-> slax0r samo telko gledaj ka bos placal nekso pivo pred kak ides !
<speed-> :D
<speed-> v angliji nemremo iti pit tiste njihove merske enote
<speed-> mo se ge pijani
<zdobbie> matjaz: "Le toliko bodi pozoren, da boš plačal kakšno pivo, preden odideš!"
<msevwork> speed-, its called a pint
<speed-> couldn't care less :D
<msevwork> pip pip cheerio old chap
<zdobbie> "V Angliji ne moremo iti pit tiste njihove merkse enote" (that was easy)
<speed-> pint, feet, arm, knee
<zdobbie> "Bomo Å¡e kje opiti!"
<speed-> prizadetkoji za casom
<msevwork> res je
<msevwork> pound tut
<msevwork> ki je dnar in še enota za težo lol
<zdobbie> "Vrč, stopalo, roka, koleno"
 * speed- slaps zdobbie around a bit with a large trout
<matjaz> hvala zdobbie
<msevwork> kam se pa pol v to OpenVPN zgodbo vplete npr Letsencypt al pa OpenSSL?
<dz0ny> msevwork: nikamor
<speed-> msevwork, https://docs.openvpn.net/how-to-tutorialsguides/administration/installing-and-managing-ssl-web-certificates-in-openvpn-access-server/
<speed-> kak je simpl!
<Pepelka> Installing and Managing SSL Web Certificates in OpenVPN Access Server | Documentation
<dz0ny> sploh ne rabis tega
<dz0ny> ker ma vsak ruter ze vpn server
<msevwork> a je 25.10 prost dan?
<dz0ny> tud on za 20€
<speed-> 26.10 je prosti dan v avstriji \o/
<speed-> ampak 31.10 ni :(
<speed-> krivoverci!
<msevwork> a ne rabm nč generirat?
<dz0ny> a mas ruter k ma vpn server
<dz0ny> ti on vse nardi
<msevwork> nevem
<dz0ny> ja poglej :D
<msevwork> bom :)
<msevwork> res fajn bi blo no če bi to vedu kako naredit da bi si lahko deployov zadeve v prihodnosti :D
<msevwork> sj vem da sm vam tečen sam vseen ste dobri sj pol vam bom dal mir 14 dni vsaj
<msevwork> :D
<matjaz> liar!
<speed-> gres na dopust? :)
<metalcamp> lol, 14 dni
<dz0ny> intense fortran lear session
<msevwork> hahaa
<zdobersek> metalcamp: in to po mescu sihta
<msevwork> se bom potrudu
<slax0r> speed-: se je vse v luftu :)
<msevwork> ne ne grem Å¡e na dopust no
<msevwork> sam tok hit podelam kle zadeve ful ne izkoriščajo mojega potenciala
<zdobbie> "Nič še ni odločeno."
<zdobbie> ok
<zdobbie> msevwork: pa vejo za tvoj dank mycroft skillz?
<zdobbie> sem htel dat potencial v topic, ma sem se pomerku
<msevwork> haha
<msevwork> tko mal vejo nism jim pa Å¡e naredu demota :D
<msevwork> pol bi zihr vse simulacije zaganjal z govorom :D
<metalcamp> what about "sudo make coffee"?
<msevwork> lahko se to nardi metalcamp a ti pridem deployat to solution :D
<msevwork> ta*
<msevwork> mycroft+nodered+esp8266
<msevwork> :D
<msevwork> ok grem nazaj brat knjigo/fortran tutorial :D
<msevwork> hvala vsem za ideje kko izvest tole z orangeom btw
<speed-> sudo make coffee
<speed-> ne funkcionirajo tajnice tak? :)
<zdobersek> zakaj pa ravno tajnice?
<zdobersek> zakaj ne bi tudi tajniki>
<zdobersek> ?
<speed-> nevem jaz se nisem videl tajnika
<speed-> to je mit
<pitastrudl> ne bo Å¡lo
<pitastrudl> this incident will be reported
<metalcamp> kdo že tule sodeluje z radiem terminal? dz0ny?
<dz0ny> mhm
<metalcamp> en predlog imam. prej sem dobil sporočilo z mailing liste in ker google po defaultu blokira slike bi bilo fajn, da se nastavi še alt text. nekatere vsebine prikaže, nekatere pa ne
<dz0ny> bom reku
<metalcamp> super :)
<zdobersek> naus pa naredu
<zdobersek> cccc
<dz0ny> to drugi delajo, sam sporoču naprej
<dz0ny> :)
<zdobbie> http://i.imgur.com/JICdJPM.jpg
<zdobbie> s tem bom limono letos nasral
<zdobbie> ne letos, naslednje leto
<slax0r> honey, I'm sterile
<zdobbie> cunt of a tiger http://i.imgur.com/oZuO5aI.gifv
<slax0r> cats gunna cat
<zdobersek> cats shall* cat
<zdobersek> you mustn't be afraid to learn some proper English!
<zdobbie> .radar
<jabuk3> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<jabuk3> Satelitska slika oblačnosti: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/satelit.jpg
<CrazyLemon> yay..nova verzija foruma bo kmalu zunaj
<CrazyLemon> yay..mi bomo ostali na stari coz we like that
<slax0r> cuz u 2 lazy 2 update
<CrazyLemon> slax0r coz we cant update
<slax0r> but u can make excuses
<CrazyLemon> i tried and i failed
<metalcamp> CrazyLemon: kaj uporabljate?
<zdobersek> Unity
<metalcamp> i'm almost as lazy as msev :)
<msevwork> :D
<zdobersek> ':D' [goes home early]
<CrazyLemon> metalcamp who where what why?
<zdobersek> ^ classic Unity user
<CrazyLemon> tale 16.10 je meh
<metalcamp> CrazyLemon: ubuntu.si forum
<CrazyLemon> metalcamp vanilla forums
<metalcamp> spregledal footer
<metalcamp> nekaj sem vmes počel pa nisem takoj odgovoril
<metalcamp> že cel čas uporabljate tega?
<CrazyLemon> metalcamp naah
<CrazyLemon> cca 1 leto nazaj smo Å¡li iz punbb na vanilla
<CrazyLemon> leto pa 9 mesecev
<metalcamp> y vanilla?
<metalcamp> je pa res, da sem nazadnje, ko sem gledal opcije za forum vanillo čist spregledal
<metalcamp> in vzel nodebb
<metalcamp> zaenkrat brez težav :fingerscrossed:
<CrazyLemon> metalcamp ne vem..dz0ny vztrajal meni pa je bilo čist vseeno sam da ni več *bb :D
<metalcamp> hehe
<metalcamp> nič, time to go home \o/
<CrazyLemon> o/
<CrazyLemon> https://github.audio/
<zdobersek> not exactly Vivaldi
<msev-> haha kašne fore
<msev-> kok se to enih PR odpira hitro po celmu svetu
<msev-> !g openvpn install on raspberry pi
<Pepelka> Building A Raspberry Pi VPN Part One: How And Why To Build A ... http://readwrite.com/2014/04/10/raspberry-pi-vpn-tutorial-server-secure-web-browsing/
<msev-> !g openvpn digital ocean
<Pepelka> How To Set Up an OpenVPN Server on Ubuntu 14.04 | DigitalOcean https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-set-up-an-openvpn-server-on-ubuntu-14-04
<msev-> aja sj res dz0ny si reku da pogledam na routerju
<CrazyLemon>  ffs
<CrazyLemon> kako zalaufam app v drugem jeziku?
<CrazyLemon> LC_ALL doesnt work
<CrazyLemon> LANG/LANGUAGE doesnt work
<idioterna> dej pejstn exactlz
<idioterna> dej pejstn exactly
<idioterna> whay you're doing.
<CrazyLemon>  LC_ALL=en_GB nautilus
<idioterna> should work
<CrazyLemon> da ga j... noče!
<idioterna> kr nesramn
<johnnyyy> export LANGUAGE=en
<johnnyyy> nautilus
<johnnyyy> pa prej poglej pgrep če slučajn proces že lavfa
<CrazyLemon> export že dela..sam ni to ta rešitev ki jo iščem..but it will do for POC
<CrazyLemon> ty
<johnnyyy> kakšno rešitev pa potem iščeš?
<johnnyyy> da v skripti nastaviš jezik?
<msev-> kko že pridem do routerja
<CrazyLemon> johnnyyy naah
<msev-> ker naslov morm napisat
<msev-> :D
<CrazyLemon> msev- jah hišni ane
<CrazyLemon> sej je router v hiši
<msev-> ne dela lmona
<msev-> rabm Å¡tevilke
<msev-> sm probov hišno pa jih hoče več
<msev-> :D
<CrazyLemon> msev- a vaša hiša nima številke?
<msev-> hahaha
<msev-> on hoče tko 192.168.2.1 a je tole prob
<CrazyLemon> msev- poskusi stacionarno Å¡tevilko
<msev-> prov
<CrazyLemon> jah ne vem če je prov
<msev-> sm probov tut
<CrazyLemon> pri meni ni tko
<msev-> pa Å¡tevilko tvoje punce sm tut notr dal
<CrazyLemon> ker pridem do modema pol
<msev-> pa ni delal
<msev-> ja nč
<msev-> morm guglat zgleda :D
<CrazyLemon> .apt libgtk3-dev
<CrazyLemon> to je to!
<idioterna> a to ti je mankal
<idioterna> al kaj
<idioterna> aja
<idioterna> nisi vec pr nautilusu
<idioterna> kva
<idioterna> z export pa dela?
<idioterna> se prav je nautilus zgolj shitty wrapper script?
<CrazyLemon> z export dela ja
<CrazyLemon> z lc_all pa ne!
<johnnyyy> jst sem probal na svojem pa nautilus z export dela
<CrazyLemon> johnnyyy no dej če ti se da poskusi
<CrazyLemon> LC_ALL=en_GB nautilus
<CrazyLemon> pa LC_ALL=en_GB.utf8 nautilus
<CrazyLemon> če prvi ne dela
<johnnyyy> LC_ALL=en_GB nautilus
<johnnyyy> to mi dela
<zdobersek> miska?
<johnnyyy> LC_ALL=en_GB nautilus
<johnnyyy> mi dela BP
<johnnyyy> samp pazit moram da proces ni v teku
<johnnyyy> ker pol pa ne dela
<johnnyyy> :)
<metalcamp> msev-, route
<metalcamp> msev-, netstat -r -n
<zdobbie> this guy https://www.thestar.com/news/gta/2016/10/18/cyclist-says-his-pool-noodle-makes-toronto-streets-safer-for-him.html?campaign_id=A100
<Pepelka> Cyclist says his pool noodle makes Toronto streets safer for him | Toronto Star
<zdobbie> wait for it https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HFLRpJ-LThg&feature=youtu.be
<Pepelka> 18-10-16 Woman almost run over at crossing Toowoomba QLD - YouTube
<Pepelka> »This video is not to be used without the express consent of the owner. A older bloke failed to stop and give way to pedestrian at a marked pedestrian interse...«
<idioterna> yang: noodle this!
<yang> sexat je hotu na koncu
<idioterna> taki ste vozniki
<yang> jst nisem se nobenga povozil
<zdobbie> mhm
<yang> zadnjic pa mi je skocu en kolesar iz plocnika dol na cesto
<zdobbie> se nisi
<zdobbie> torej mas namen?
<yang> ja unga bi komot ce ne bi pazil
<zdobersek> kok si ti dobra dusa
<yang> po plocnikih se nimate kaj vozit
<yang> plocniki so za pesce
<zdobersek> ... kolesarske steze so na plocnikih ...
<yang> ja ampak so kolesrske steze OB plocniku
<yang> oz. je del plocnika markiran za njih
<yang> treba se je CPP naucit
<yang> ce se mislis s kolesom vozit
<yang> tudi zato, da se ne vozis po napacnem pasu kolesarske steze
<yang> alpa tko da se ne vozis kt idioterna mal po cesi, mal po kolesarski, pa mal po plocniku
<yang> kjer hitrej skoz prides
<yang> zadnjic mi je en kolesar švignil čez rdeco na prehodu za pesce, jaz pa sem zeleno imel na semaforju, pa če bi bil hitrejši bi težko zbremzal da bi mu ustavil
<yang> pa verjem da ne bi bil kriv ce bi ga zbil
<zdobbie> seveda bi bil
<yang> sej se tudi jaz vozim z biciklom, samo ne na pamet, da bi krsil pravila
<zdobbie> ker nisi _hotel_ prilagodit svoje voznje razmeram na cesti
<zdobbie> to je ze prakticno naklepno dejanje
<yang> zdobbie: kaj pa zate pomeni zelena luc na semaforju, da bos bremzal oz. 5 na uro vozil ?
<yang> pa zastoje delal
<pitastrudl> pa ja
<zdobbie> ne, ampak bom zaviral, ce predme pride ovira
<pitastrudl> kaj če je led
<yang> zdobbie: logicno da zbremzas ce ti uleti, samo se vedno ga pri 60 na uro zbijes lahko do smrti
<yang> pa nisi kriv
<yang> ce si imel zeleno
<yang> ce ti un skoci na prehod
<pitastrudl> enkrat mi en ni ustavil ko sem bil na kolesu pa je nakazoval da morm it dol iz kolesa pa preckat
<pitastrudl> wtf
<yang> pac zmbremzas na 30 ampak cloveka zbijes do smrti
<yang> pitastrudl: ja pravilno t ije nakazal
<yang> ker tam kjer ni kolesarske poti, moras cez zebro iti poeš
<pitastrudl> ja pa ti ves kok je teh prehodov po kopru, ne bom sel dol iz kolesa vsakih 10 m
<yang> nima veze KOK je teh prehodov, tak je CPP
<pitastrudl> brezveze da grem pol s kolesom
<pitastrudl> ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<yang> pa pejt z rolko
<pitastrudl> nimam rolke
<yang> potem pa ne jamraj, ko te bo enkrat zbil avtomobilist in bos ti kriv za nezgodo
<yang> mislim da res veliko kolesarjev, ki nima izpita za avto ne pozna CPP
<yang> sej tko razmisljate "a zdej bom pa moral pesacit cez zebro, sej nisem nor"
<pitastrudl> mislim da veliko ljudi ki ima izpit za avto ne pozna CPP
<pitastrudl> ker zebre za njih nimajo pomena :>
<pitastrudl> ker ne grem dol iz kolesa avtomatsko pomeni da izgubim prednost?
<yang> a pa se ti zavedas da po CPP bi moral dol s kolesa ali ne ves tega ?
<pitastrudl> vem ja
<yang> no ok
<yang> edino na kolesarski stezi ti ni treba dol
<yang> ce je pa plocnik
<yang> pa prehod za pesce
<yang> pa moras dol
<yang> pa tudi po kolesarski se jaz ne vozim na pamet, zmanjsas hitrost na prehodu in preveris, ce te je voznik avtomobila videl, koneconcev gre za tvojo varnost
<pitastrudl> jah a sm reku da grem kar yolo čez
<pitastrudl> ustavim in pogledam
<pitastrudl> in čakam če se ustavi
<yang> sej tudi kot pesec imas vedno prednost na prehodu za pesce, pa se ne zaletis direkt cez, ce vidis nekoga da nori prot tebi
<yang> vozna kultura voznikov pri nas je slaba, vcasih me jih 4-5 obvozi predno grem lahko cez prehod
<pitastrudl> pravim da ne vidim fore sestopanja s kolesa, če se že tko ustaviš pri zebri in čakaš, gledaš voznika v oči, da veš če te vidi ali ne
<pitastrudl> večina ne pogleda pa ne grem čez
<yang> pitastrudl: ok, ampak sebe varujes s tem, nic ni narobe ce pocakas, vazno da mu ne uletis tam iznenada, da bi te un imel priliko zbit
<pitastrudl> ce bi to delal ne bi zdaj pisal po ircu :P
<yang> saj ti pravim kaj je zadnjic un kolesar naredil, pri cisti rdeci je sel cez hitro cesto kjer je 60 omejitev
<pitastrudl> jah sej nima veze s čim si, če si udeležen v prometu so pravila
<yang> in to ne na zavijanju, ampak tam ko se naravnost peles z avtom
<pitastrudl> pa če si kolesar, pešeč, avtomobilist itd
<yang> meni se je pred leti zgodilo, da se je neka kolesarka zapletla v Å¡trik od psa in je padla
<yang> na srečo se ni poskodovala
<yang> ampak ker je zoprnarila sem ji rekel, na jsi gre pogledati znak na zacetku poti
<yang> in tam pise prepovedano za vsa vozila, peš cona
<yang> pa se vozijo s kolesi, skuterji in celo avtomobili tam
<yang> kle po naselju kjer zivim divjajo z mopedi
<yang> tak moped ti ubije psa ali otroka
<yang> mislim divjajo po peš coni
<yang> pa kaj bos naredu ? nimas kaj
<yang> lahko mu moped vzamejo ce ga prijavis, pa bo novega nabavil
<yang> pa se to ne pocnejo vec
<yang> tej mopedisti pa itak, vsako generacijo je 5 taih novih mulcev
<pitastrudl> meni grejo samo na zivce ker so glasni u pm
<pitastrudl> pa ker jih mulci vozijo
<pitastrudl> kek
<yang> pa jaz sem imel moped, ampak nevem mislim da nisem tok divjal po pes conah
<yang> so bli eni mulci bolj nabriti iz sosednje ulice
<yang> pitastrudl: eh v Kopru je pa ogromno skuterašev
<yang> še več kot v LJ
<yang> se vid, da ste že bližje Italiji hehe
<idioterna> js grem tut cez celovsko pr rdeci
<idioterna> vedno
<msev-> hvala metalcamp
<yang> ja z lepim se hvalis
<idioterna> pa me ni se noben zbil
<CrazyLemon> note to self: updating LTS is just a stupid idea
<idioterna> je pa kolega k je su pr zeleni
<yang> verjetno te samo kolnejo idioterna
<idioterna> zakaj bi me
<idioterna> a k jih boli da grem js loh, oni pa ne?
<msev-> dz0ny, zj sm not v routerju
<msev-> kko najdem VPN :D
<idioterna> nej grejo se oni s kolesom
<dz0ny> ctrl+f
<idioterna> pa bojo loh vozil tko
<msev-> Webfig v 5.22 je
<msev-> vpn kratice ni
<idioterna> yang: zakaj bi kdo klel ce grem js pr rdeci cez celovsko?
<yang> idioterna: jaz se ne cudim tolikim nesrecam, ker ne avtomobilisti, ne mopedisti, ne kolesarji ne spostujejo CPP
<dz0ny> !g mikrotik vpn server
<Pepelka> Mikrotik Router PPTP VPN Server Configuration | Mikrotik Remote ... https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7Uz1V9WqnL8
<dz0ny> msev-: ^^
<dz0ny> k spet ne znas vtipkat :D
<yang> idioterna: drugace pa pravjo, ce se srecata dve budali se obvozita, ce se pa sreca budala pa tist k uposteva CPP pa je nesreca
<msev-> hvala dz0ny
<idioterna> yang: kaj zdej neki bluzis
<idioterna> yang: povej mi zakaj bi kdorkoli klel ker grem js pr rdeci luci cez celovsko
<idioterna> lih vceri sm su
<idioterna> tm k prusnikova pride na celovsko
<idioterna> pa nism nobenga vidu da bi kej klel
<yang> idioterna: odvisno kdaj gres, ce gres takrat ko ravno vozijo porti teb da morjo neki bremzat pol sigurn ni prov, ce gres pa takrat ko ni nobenga pa ajde krsis CPP pa prezivis
<idioterna> ja halo
<idioterna> zakaj bi pa takrat su ko je nevarno?
<idioterna> sej nism nor
<yang> ja un zadnjic mi je uletu sploh ne gledal, mogoce je gledal v mobitel ko se je vozil z biciklom
<yang> pa je su kr v cisto rdeco
<idioterna> ja nismo vsi kolesarji isti
<idioterna> sam vozniki motornih vozil ste vsi isti
<yang> pa se dobro da nisem jaz pospeseval v zeleno ampak sem pocasi peljal
<idioterna> mogoce je pa pogledal pa vidu da si pocasn pa je spustu cez
<idioterna> js bi tut, ce bi vidu da je frej
<yang> ja ni blo glih frej ene par nas je kar moralo predcasno zabremzati
<idioterna> ja to je pa pol kreten
<idioterna> mas sreco da ni sleparja vozu!
<yang> nebi reku da mi uleti po desni strani po kolesarski z nezmanjsano, tam lahko to pocne
<yang> ja pocak, sej mogoce voz sleparja tut
<idioterna> bom pocaku
<idioterna> no, jsm na varnem, k sm z biciklom
<idioterna> se zmer loh umaknem
<idioterna> ce si na cesti pa nimas kej ce tak prleti
<yang> zadnjic sem avtomobilista videl, jaz se ze ustavljam rdeca je bila, un pa v 5 sekundno rdeco z full speed noter
<idioterna> ja verjetno je mel umirajocega kolega na zadnjih zicih, al pa nosecnico
<yang> najmanj
<idioterna> al pa kr oba
<yang> sem si rekel
<yang> da ne bom vec speljeval takoj v zeleno
<yang> zarad takih bedakov
<yang> nikol ne ves kdo ti se uleti
<idioterna> ja sej je vedno pametno pogledat levodesno
<idioterna> proti koncu osemdesetih je en sosedov mulc padu z balkona
<yang> bols pocakat se 3 sekunde ko ze starta zelena
<idioterna> na glavo, pa si zlomu celjust pa par reber pa tko
<idioterna> in ga je fotr na full speed peljal v klinincni center
<idioterna> z eno roko na hupi z drugo pa blendal
<idioterna> pa je na sreco srecno prispel
<yang> jah
<yang> so taki primeri
<idioterna> polcaji so ga ustavl na hradeckega, potem so pa pred njim vozili z luckami
<yang> ampak to je res izjema, ce te policaj ustavi in vidi to bo morda se zamizal oz. bos pac placal kazen
<idioterna> nah
<yang> ampak so manijaki ki t opocnejo iz objestnosti no
<idioterna> legalno je tko vozit, ce gre za zivljenje
<idioterna> si pa se vedno odgovoren za vso skodo, ki jo tako povzrocis
<yang> pravjo da ce je taka situacija, zadnjic sem poslusal
<yang> vse 4 zmigavce vklopiti
<yang> oz, da to gasilci pocnejo da pridejo do gasilske brigade od doma
<idioterna> od blayota fotru je en kolesar z nogo odlomu ogledalo
<idioterna> ko je na roski cesti zapeljal cez plocnik in kolesarsko ko je morala hcerka jit bruhat
<idioterna> tko da nima smisla neki bit zatezen
<yang> ja saj vcasih je res kaksna izjema pa mors krsit CPP ni pa to zdej nevem da bos vsak dan tko vozil
<idioterna> ja ampak ti se skos pritozujes kako folk vozi
<yang> moj foter si je zadnjic skoraj prst odrezal
<idioterna> ne mores pa vedet zakaj
<yang> pa sem si tut mislu da ga bom moral na urgenco pelat
<idioterna> men pa tkole nardijo cak
<idioterna> ti pokazem
<yang> sam pol sploh ni blo tok hudo, je flajster pzalegel
<yang> predno resilec pride pa ce je gneca
<yang> si ti ze zdavnaj sam na urgenci z avtom
<yang> sam nevem kako pol tm, a te spustijo z avtom gor direkt
<yang> al mors na parkiriscu parkirat
<yang> da ne zgubis tam kakih 20 min. ko se z vratarjem prerekas
<yang> ce bi te gor spustu
<pitastrudl> skratka folk ne zna vozit, nemors pa vedt al gre za nujo al idiotizem
<pitastrudl> ceste so nevarne
<yang> ja
<pitastrudl> no, prtozujemo se pa itak na kar se da
<pitastrudl> :P
<yang> enkrat bom prov sel do vratarja na urgenci in se pozanimal kako je to z avti na rampah
<yang> v nujnih pri merih
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny https://scontent-frt3-1.xx.fbcdn.net/v/t1.0-9/14720525_560651157455035_7322576921026167093_n.jpg?oh=efe13c33454b4cbf6c480ab17a43f4a2&oe=586691A5   se splača it na kolo :>
<pitastrudl> nice
<CrazyLemon> whats so nice?
<CrazyLemon> http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=Ubuntu-Livepatch-Service
<Pepelka> Canonical Rolls Out Its Own Kernel Livepatching Service For Ubuntu - Phoronix
<Pepelka> »Phoronix is the leading technology website for Linux hardware reviews, open-source news, Linux benchmarks, open-source benchmarks, and computer hardware tests.«
<pitastrudl> CrazyLemon that bike
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl that was for dzony only!
<pitastrudl> 2late
<yang> evo
<yang> http://www.slovenskenovice.si/crni-scenarij/doma/juzna-ljubljanska-obvoznica-tovornjak-prebil-zascitno-ograjo
<Pepelka> Južna ljubljanska obvoznica: tovornjak prebil zaščitno ograjo | Slovenskenovice.si
<Pepelka> »Zgodilo se je v ponedeljek dopoldne.«
<idioterna> slovenske novice niso kredibilen medij
<pitastrudl> sej kere pa so
<pitastrudl> NOBENE
<pitastrudl> sej Å¡e sam nevem
<idioterna> CrazyLemon: kr grozn
<idioterna> pitastrudl: a kaj je kredibilen medij?
<idioterna> pitastrudl: podcrto.si, recimo
<pitastrudl> kako ves da je kredibilen
<pitastrudl> pa ne dela domena
<idioterna> ne dela?
<pitastrudl> ne dela
<pitastrudl> aja zdej dela
<pitastrudl> nvm
<idioterna> kako vem da so kredibilen medij?
<pitastrudl> da
<idioterna> ker objavijo vire.
<pitastrudl> kako veš da so viri kredibilni
<idioterna> preverim jih.
<pitastrudl> kako
<yang> na pageranku
<yang> heeee
<pitastrudl> ¯\(°_o)/¯
<zdobbie> ker pisejo o stvareh, za ktere bi kr hitro fasal tozbe, ce bi ne ble resnicne
<zdobbie> tko pa kar so do zdej fasal, je vse propadlo
<zdobbie> ksne manj kocljive stvari pa sourcajo iz odprtih podatko
<zdobbie> podatkov
<matjaz> medtem ko so SN stalna stranka na sodiščih
<yang> brezveze cajtng
<yang> pa najbolj prodajan v SLO
<matjaz> hahaha a to pol pomen, da so najbolj kredibilni in najboljši?
<matjaz> gtfo
#ubuntu-si 2016-10-19
<upd> .napoved
<jabuk3> Ponoči in zjutraj bo pretežno oblačno in ponekod megleno. Najnižje jutranje temperature bodo od 5 do 11stopinj C.
<jabuk3> Jutri bo pretežno oblačno, na Primorskem sprva delno jasno. Dopoldne bo večinoma suho, popoldne ali proti večeru pa bo v severni Sloveniji pričelo deževati. Najvišje dnevne temperature bodo od 8 do 13, na Primorskem okoli 16 stopinj C.
<upd> !t en sl graph
<upd> .prevedi en sl graph
<Krutec> ?
<upd> lol
<zdobbie> uhhhh http://i.imgur.com/0w2b96M.jpg
<speed-> jutro
<speed-> ka zdaj neksi ste mirni danes :)
<idioterna> delamo
<matjaz> kava
<zdobersek> vsi torej ne
<matjaz> seveda ne
<speed-> delamo vsi!
<speed-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4ZLGQAVSkPo
<Pepelka> Radim tu ko crnac - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Radim tu ko crnac«
<idioterna> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AWHBrlcjX-A
<Pepelka> Jani Kovačič - Delam Kot Zamorc - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Besedilo: ... Imam roke, ... imam glavo, ... imam šole, prodajam tretjino svojega življenja najboljšemu ponudniku. A kamorkoli pridem, kamorkoli grem Kamorko...«
<zdobersek> delam ko Zoki
<slax0r> jutro
<zdobersek> zomg it's only Wednesday
<yang> http://www.nydailynews.com/new-york/nude-donald-trump-statue-erected-union-square-gallery-1.2756957
<Pepelka> Nude Donald Trump erected in Union Square
<Pepelka> »Just when you thought you'd seen enough of Donald Trump, New Yorkers got more than an eyeful when someone erected a life-size statue of the GOP candidate nude in Union Square.«
<yang> http://www.nydailynews.com/new-york/naked-statue-hillary-clinton-sparks-fight-manhattan-article-1.2834970
<Pepelka> Naked statue of Hillary Clinton sparks fight in Manhattan - NY Daily News
<Pepelka> »The statue was up for less than three hours before an enraged woman toppled it over.«
<msevwork> o kolegi
<zdobbie> hm
<idioterna> i'm offended by this as well
<zdobbie> msevwork: as bil ti http://oe.finance.si/8850364/Kemijski-institut-razvili-nov-bolj-zelen-koncept-raztapljanja-platine
<Pepelka> Kemijski inštitut: razvili nov, bolj zelen koncept raztapljanja platine
<Pepelka> »Na Kemijskem inštitutu so razvili nov koncept raztapljanja platine, ki odpora možnost okolju prijaznejšega recikliranja. Vabijo na predstavitev.«
<msevwork> wasnt me
<idioterna> you'd never do such a thing
<idioterna> ane
<msevwork> js bom bolše stvari razvil
<msevwork> zdravila
<idioterna> za ksno specificno stvar al kr tko
<msevwork> potem kako se obnašajo zdravila v intercelularnih porah :D
<idioterna> da folk pac neki je da se bols pocut
<msevwork> zaenkrat se z eno poro ukvarjam
<msevwork> pol bom Å¡u na en encim k je pomemben pri raku
<msevwork> pa bom tm poizkusu kj novga ugotovit
<msevwork> tko ful mam idej sam znanja Å¡e ni dost
<zdobbie> pa fortran se moras priucit
<msevwork> tut to, čeprov je reku da ni nujno :D
<msevwork> zj sm že neki en ready made pdb lib uporabu za convertat neke trajektorije simulacij molekulske dinamike
<msevwork> python* lib
<zdobersek> k lih ze dolg ni noben http://siol.net/aktualno/naslovna/na-primorski-avtocesti-voznik-vozi-v-napacno-smer-7113
<Pepelka> Na primorski avtocesti voznik vozi v napačno smer - siol.net
<Pepelka> »Najbolj sveže in aktualne novice iz Slovenije in sveta, intervjuji, kolumne, odlične zgodbe iz sveta športa, avtomobilov in trendov«
<yang> heh
<yang> nevem kako jim to rata
<yang> ponavadi so vsi uvozi zmeraj na desno stran
<yang> cim gres levo ze ves da je neki narobe
<Matthai> hmm, en čuden problem imam
<speed-> narodu se mesa
<speed-> nevem kaj jim ni jasno
<Matthai> rad bi ob rebootu izvedel neko skripto
<Matthai> v crontab dam:
<Matthai> @reboot bash -l /home/pi/report_reboot.sh
<speed-> ce gres na avtocesto pa se ti kontra nekdo pelje :)
<yang> Matthai: v /etc/rc.local daj
<Matthai> aha.. kar polinkam tja?
<yang> noter vpises samo /home/pi/report_reboot.sh
<yang> pa chmod +x mora bit skripta
<Matthai> ja, to je
<yang> speed-: ja na prehitevalnem pasu se ti en proti teb pelje pol
<Matthai> yang, po rebootu ne dobim maila
<Matthai> če pa skripto direkt zaženem pa dela
<yang> Matthai: hm, exim4 oz. postfix se mora prvo zagnat
<yang> kasneje sele skripta
<speed-> pa ja vem
<Matthai> aha, to bo problem, ja... kako pa naredim, da se tole zažene čisto na koncu?
<speed-> samo pravim kak clovek ki se pelje
<yang> mors gledati kero zaporedje v boot sekvenci je
<speed-> ne ve, pa miljon znakov ma pizdo:D
<matjaz> Matthai, kater distro pa je na PIju?
<Matthai> raspbian
<yang> v /etc/rc3.d/ direktoriju imas sekvence
<yang> tam pise kdaj se kaj starta, lahko vidis
<matjaz> Matthai, rasbian je jessie?
<matjaz> pol maš systemd
<Matthai>  cat /etc/debian_version
<Matthai> 8.0
<matjaz> systemd service naredi, pa timer ki zahteva postfix
<yang> speed-: lahko se zanalasc tam vozi, kaj pa ves...
<matjaz> ezpz
<Matthai> matjaz, imaš kakšen vodič kje?
<yang> http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/106656/how-do-services-in-debian-work-and-how-can-i-manage-them
<Pepelka> startup - How do services in Debian work, and how can I manage them? - Unix & Linux Stack Exchange
<matjaz> Matthai, https://linuxconfig.org/how-to-automatically-execute-shell-script-at-startup-boot-on-systemd-linux
<lynxlynxlynx> al pa v skripto vtakneš spredi sleep 5m
<Pepelka> How to automatically execute shell script at startup boot on systemd Linux
<Pepelka> »How to automatically execute shell script at startup boot on systemd Linux«
<matjaz> tole bo
<matjaz> oz. sploh ni treba timerja ja
<Matthai> aha, se pravi v /usr/local/bin/ dam to skripto, pol pa systemctl enable <skripta>
<matjaz> narediš service on-reboot.service
<matjaz> ga skonfiguriraš da kaže na skripto in da se zažene po postfixu ali čem podobnem
<matjaz> pol pa enable
<matjaz> https://paste.sh/KAtf59J3#1EYELlqe3yQcLGizl4nF3xEK
<Pepelka> paste.sh · encrypted pastebin
<matjaz> tkole naj bi tvoj service fajl izgledal
<matjaz> shraniš v /etc/systemd/system/report-reboot.service
<matjaz> pa systemctl enable report-reboot.service
<matjaz> pa bi moralo delat
<Matthai> matjaz, sem naredil, če ga zažemem ročno "sudo systemctl start report_reboot.service", dela
<Matthai> po rebootu pa ne
<matjaz> systemctl status postfix.service
<Matthai> well
<Matthai> ● postfix.service
<Matthai>    Loaded: not-found (Reason: No such file or directory)
<Matthai>    Active: inactive (dead)
<Matthai> that explains everything :-)
<Matthai> uporabljam ssmtp pa mailutils
<Matthai> za pošiljanje
<matjaz> dej probaj z network.target namesto postfix.service
<Matthai> systemctl status report_reboot.service
<Matthai> ● report_reboot.service
<Matthai>    Loaded: loaded (/etc/systemd/system/report_reboot.service; enabled)
<Matthai>    Active: failed (Result: exit-code) since Wed 2016-10-19 11:56:07 CEST; 3min 50s ago
<Matthai>   Process: 497 ExecStart=/usr/local/bin/report_reboot.sh (code=exited, status=36)
<Matthai>  Main PID: 497 (code=exited, status=36)
<Matthai> hmm, ja... v bistvu moram biti takrat v VPN omrežje povezan
<matjaz> aha
<Matthai> se pravi bi moral dati: [Unit]
<Matthai> After=openvpn
<matjaz> kako se pa povežeš v VPN?
<Matthai> oz. kako določeiim pravo ime?
<Matthai> openvpn je skonfiguriran na preko /etc/default/openvpn
<matjaz> systemctl status openvpn.service
<Matthai> systemctl status openvpn.service
<Matthai> ● openvpn.service - OpenVPN service
<Matthai>    Loaded: loaded (/lib/systemd/system/openvpn.service; enabled)
<Matthai>    Active: active (exited) since Wed 2016-10-19 11:56:07 CEST; 7min ago
<Matthai>   Process: 619 ExecStart=/bin/true (code=exited, status=0/SUCCESS)
<Matthai>  Main PID: 619 (code=exited, status=0/SUCCESS)
<Matthai>    CGroup: /system.slice/openvpn.service
<matjaz> After=openvpn.service
<matjaz> pa bi res moralo delat :)
<Matthai> oziroma, opcija je:
<Matthai> After=sys-devices-virtual-net-tun0.device
<matjaz> tudi to
<matjaz> še boljše
<Matthai> kaj pa pomeni [Unit]
<Matthai> Wants= ... ?
<matjaz> um, mislim da ne rabiš
<matjaz> če je pogoj VPN, je After dovolj
<Matthai> hehe, dela
<Matthai> ful hvala
<matjaz> systemd je zakon
<matjaz> :)
<matjaz> aja, Wants je drugače če je opcijski dependency
<matjaz> Required je pa če je mandatory
<matjaz> ob obeh pa rabiš deklarairat še After
<zdobersek> uh! VPN!
<zdobersek> tole bi msevu koristl :>
<matjaz> sam je kriv, kaj ga pa ni :D
<matjaz> aja sej je
<matjaz> msev-, !!!
<matjaz> zakaj da fak ma pa voice?!
<matjaz> zdobersek, fix this
<CrazyLemon> coz he pr0
<CrazyLemon> pa ni msev ampak msevwork!
<matjaz> ja tega pa ni :D
<CrazyLemon> ja..kosilo očitno :p
<CrazyLemon> matjaz ^
<msevwork> a kdo ve kje v gnome maps se dodaja map layerje
<matjaz> aha, po vhost je Å¡el vidm ja :D
<msevwork> k bi rd dodal 3d buildings map layer
<matjaz> lejga, še pršu ni že vprašanja!
<matjaz> pft!
<msevwork>  zdobbie ti si gnome majstore :D
<msevwork> :P
<CrazyLemon> !g gnome maps add layer
<Pepelka> GNOME Maps Is Back On Track Thanks to Mapbox - OMG! Ubuntu! http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2016/07/gnome-maps-new-tile-service
<msevwork> fail
<CrazyLemon> niti linka nisi odpru
<skyx> lp
<matjaz> o/
<msevwork> sm odpru
<msevwork> že prej
<msevwork> zato vem
<msevwork> že pred parimi mesci sm ga odpru :D
<CrazyLemon> liar
<CrazyLemon> http://www.rtvslo.si/svet/ekvador-priznal-da-je-assangeu-prekinil-dostop-do-spleta/405518
<Pepelka> Ekvador priznal, da je Assangeu prekinil dostop do spleta :: Prvi interaktivni multimedijski portal, MMC RTV Slovenija
<Pepelka> »Ekvadorske oblasti so potrdile, da so prekinile dostop do spleta ustanovitelju WikiLeaksa Julianu Assangeu, zanikajo pa, da bi to storile zaradi pritiska ZDA.«
<zdobbie> jah nc
<zdobbie> komanda je padla
<speed-> plot twist, ovi tam sploh niso meli neta :D
<Pepelka>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: FunYahoo++: New Yahoo Messenger Plugin For Pidgin / libpurple [PPA]  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/y2X36ebu0TU/funyahoo-new-yahoo-messenger-plugin-for.html
<msevwork> a kdo od vs kle se spozna kj na mapbox :D
<msevwork> k zj Å¡e nism uredil tistga VPNja
<msevwork> pa loh še sprašujem haha
<msevwork> hahaha
<metalcamp> msevwork: rtfm https://www.mapbox.com/developers/
<Pepelka> Developers | Mapbox
<metalcamp> :)
<Matthai> matjaz, še eno vprašanje glede systemd - a se da nastaviti, da če mi recimo tud device izgine in se ponovno pojavi da se potem pošlje mail obvestilo? se pravi, da imaš oz. zaznaš event ampak ne ob rebootu ampak med delovanjem sistema?
<msevwork> wow kako kul
<msevwork> dobra ideja Matthai
<dz0ny> Matthai: udev evente spremljaš
<matjaz> to ^
<dz0ny> Matthai: en primer https://www.axllent.org/docs/view/auto-mounting-usb-storage/
<dz0ny> jst mam recimo ko se določena naprava poveže na bluetooth
<matjaz> jest mam za multihead setup
<dz0ny> 'ACTION=="add", KERNEL=="hci0", RUN+="/usr/bin/bluetoothctl trust all"'
<metalcamp> uporablja kdo gogs?
<dz0ny> sudo udevadm monitor
<dz0ny> ti dumpne evente
<msevwork> zakaj pa ravn to spremlaš npr?
<Matthai> hehe, to bom naredu za server room... ko zazna določen bluetooth ID začne wipat diske. Po pa ko imaš police raid samo bluetooth device vržeš noter :-)
<msevwork> lol
<Matthai> watch out, grenade!
<msevwork> haha
<msevwork> ti si nor, I like it :)
<msevwork> dz0ny, zakaj ravn spremlaš trenutek ko zazna usb device? kot merilo za to ali je device pržgan ali ne?
<Matthai> pol imaš pa še en device... ko izgine, začne wipat diske. Device daš v škatlo pa gor napišeš "osebne stvari od sistemca"... ko te vržejo iz službe... :-)
<dz0ny> msevwork: jaz mam za bt
<msevwork> Matthai, hahaha :)
<msevwork> dz0ny, dj še mal bl obširno razlo
<msevwork> ž
<dz0ny> ja kaj
<dz0ny> sej sem ti
<msevwork> seprav ti maš naštiman da mašina ve da je spet gor če zazna bluetooth signal
<dz0ny> ne
<msevwork> od nekega beacona k ga maš v bližini
<dz0ny> ko se poveže device se neki požene
<dz0ny> v mojem primeru trusta device
<dz0ny> da ni treba pinapisat
<msevwork> ja ok. zakaj je pa to najbolši način za ugotovit da je mašina "gor"?
<msevwork> da zaznaš deviceae priklopljene v mašino?
<msevwork> pa potem na podlagi tega nekaj narediš?
<dz0ny> sudo udevadm monitor
<dz0ny> in se igrej
<dz0ny> sudo udevadm monitor -p
<msevwork> vidm, zanimivo
<speed-> msev-
<speed-> nisi rekel da bo 2 tedna mir? :D
<msevwork> sm :D
<msevwork> sam nism še poštimal tistga :D
<msevwork> Å¡e ne velja haha
<speed-> aja :)
<speed-> ok ajde naj ti bo
<msevwork> haha
<msevwork> drgač pa najs tole z usbjem sicer še ne vem zakaj bi uporabu ampak very good to know
<speed-> cuda tehnike, ti racunalniki ne? :)
<msevwork> mind blown
<msevwork> hahahhaa
<msevwork> ajde te pa moram ite :D
<speed-> ajd
<Pepelka>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: SpaceView: Ubuntu File System Usage Indicator  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/4DhihyxiSZc/spaceview-ubuntu-file-system-usage.html
<zdobersek> whooooff, kter commitment
<zdobersek> (03:04:13 PM) msevwork: ajde te pa moram ite :D
<zdobersek> 4min cez tretjo, pa je se kr na sihtu!
<yang> ko sem delal tam na komunali ljubljana, so delavci prisli 5 pred tretjo in potem tam klepetali se 5 minut, da je ura odbila 3 da so se stampljali in sli domov :)
<Pepelka>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Update Ubuntu 16.04 LTS Linux Kernel Without Rebooting With The Canonical Livepatch Service  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/OjS2K7BEYsg/update-ubuntu-1604-lts-linux-kernel.html
<speed-> mater
<speed-> jaz sem pa vceraj bil do pol 7
<speed-> od 7 do pol 7
<speed-> ...
<yang> :/
<yang> pa se voznja do doma potem
<speed-> mhm
<speed-> zjutraj sem mel direkt obcutek da sploh nisem sel domov :)
<speed-> pa danes bom zgleda tudi dolgo...
<speed-> ampak dobro danes so vsaj pive tu
<speed-> :D
<yang> Oesterreichische Slaverai
<yang> Dobro se ga napij, potem pa za volan, bos prej doma
<speed-> ne vozim
<speed-> :)
<yang> kaj se vozis z avtobusom-vlakom na siht ?
<speed-> ne
<speed-> trije smo
<zdobersek> in ti nkol ne vozis?
<speed-> vozim
<speed-> samo ne danes :)
<speed-> drug teden sem
<speed-> morem app naredit za to
<speed-> da bo tistemu keri je vrsti cinkalo v pon zjutraj
<speed-> TI VOZIS :D
<upd> boste lahk uber naročil kmalu
<CrazyLemon> hah
<CrazyLemon> kr chrome crashnu
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek ffs
<yang> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Amis_people
<Pepelka> Amis people - Wikipedia
<yang> ali kdo ve kaj pomeni AMIS (ISP) ?
<idioterna> 'lousy' v hebrejscini
<jabuk3> M 1.7 > 41.km  V od KARLOVCA (HRVAÅ KA) @19/10/2016 18:05:30  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.4+N,+16.08+E
<yang> idioterna: lahko bi pomenilo tudi fr:amis -> en:friends
<CrazyLemon> TIL  Microwave signals travel through the air about 50% faster than light through optical fiber.
<dz0ny> yes
<dz0ny> utrading majo vsi prek wifi
<zdobersek> dz0ny: aha
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: what
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: webkit never crashes
<CrazyLemon> kere legende so pri banki koper
<CrazyLemon> pošljejo mail brez subjecta
<CrazyLemon> http://livestream.com/accounts/362/events/6490090
<Pepelka> ExoMars Arrival at the Red Planet on Livestream
<Pepelka> »Watch European Space Agency's ExoMars Arrival at the Red Planet on Livestream.com. Watch a series of live ESA TV webcasts from the ESOC mission control centre, Darmstadt, Germany. (1) 16 October14:30-15:20 GMT / 16:30-17:20 CEST -- Separation of Schiaparelli lander from the TGO orbiter (2) 19 October Part 1 15:44-16:59 GMT / 17:44-18:59 CEST & Part 2 18:25-20:03 GMT / 20:25-22:03 CEST -- Landing of Schiaparelli and TGO enters orbit around Mars (3) 2
<lynxlynxlynx> kolk daleč mora bit izvor signala, da se ne smatra več za "live"
<CrazyLemon> lynx imo ni vprašanje razdalje ampak stanja naprave :D
<CrazyLemon> dokler oddaja signal je live..čeprav ni live :D
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: a so al niso?
<CrazyLemon> no..part 2 je zdaj live
<CrazyLemon> če koga zanima
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny ne vem..click the link
<CrazyLemon> men se zdi da so
<CrazyLemon> mislim tako napredni smo da mamo 4k kamere ki grejo v žep
<CrazyLemon> oni pa gledajo ene črte kako se premikajo
<CrazyLemon> ffs esa!
<CrazyLemon> torej v orbiti so
<dz0ny> 4k kamere ne zdržijo poleta z raketo na mars :)
<CrazyLemon> .time california
<jabuk3> Trenutni čas v California, USA je 11:31
<dz0ny> .time boston
<zdobersek> to ti loh tud jst povem
<jabuk3> Trenutni čas v Boston, MA, USA je 14:32
<zdobersek> in to
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny kako da ne..sj maš tist gopro case..k je waterproof
<CrazyLemon> :p
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: crashed before landing :)
<zdobersek> how does one crash before landing
<CrazyLemon> you burn!
<CrazyLemon> crash burn?!
<zdobersek> can't crash into anything but land
<CrazyLemon> !g crash burn
<Pepelka> Crash n' Burn - A free Destruction Game - Miniclip http://www.miniclip.com/games/crash-n-burn/en/
<dz0ny> padalo se utrga
<CrazyLemon> !g burn crash
<Pepelka> Crash n' Burn - A free Destruction Game - Miniclip http://www.miniclip.com/games/crash-n-burn/en/
<CrazyLemon> stupid miniclip
<dz0ny> zgubiš anteno
<zdobersek> lol miniclip
<zdobersek> those were the times
<CrazyLemon> ja..zdaj je priljubljen y8
<pitastrudl> lel
<CrazyLemon> http://www.rtvslo.si/crna-kronika/srhljivi-klovn-tokrat-strasil-v-hrvatinih/405600
<Pepelka> Srhljivi klovn tokrat strašil v Hrvatinih :: Prvi interaktivni multimedijski portal, MMC RTV Slovenija
<Pepelka> »Koprske policiste so v teh dneh obvestili o neznancu, preoblečenem v klovna, ki v bližini osnovne šole v Hrvatinih straši otroke. Na obrazu je imel belo masko, nosil je krajšo rdečo lasuljo.«
<pitastrudl> kaj strašiš limona
<zdobersek> KLOVNI NA #ubuntu-si !!
<CrazyLemon> http://www.rtvslo.si/zabava/avtomobilnost/novice/apple-odpusca-in-opusca-projekt-lastnega-avtomobila/405514
<Pepelka> Apple odpušča in opušča projekt lastnega avtomobila :: Prvi interaktivni multimedijski portal, MMC RTV Slovenija
<Pepelka> »Apple je močno zavrl razvoj lastnega avtomobila.«
<CrazyLemon> bwahah
<CrazyLemon> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CvD21WZXYAAx4Z9.jpg:large
<CrazyLemon> above 2016 avg.
<CrazyLemon> španci pa čist nori!
<lynxlynxlynx> ups, that reminds me
<yang> Kje je PDF o slovenskem prevodu ubunta ?
<zdobbie> gee, who could know that ...
<zdobbie> well damn
<zdobbie> debata je jutr ob sestih zjutrej
<yang> joj kako grdo ste sašo prečrtali na "člani ekipe"
<zdobersek> in mene!
<yang> ti nisi prečrtan
<lynxlynxlynx> ehh, okfn je spet pobrisal svoj country census
<zdobersek> ah, jst sem 'nekdanji sodelujoci'
<zdobersek> 'splavitvene zabave' what
<zdobersek> jah nc
<zdobersek> zgleda mi je ratal jetson board vsut
<CrazyLemon> yang kako grdo? saša ni bila sploh dejavna kot koordinatorica prevodov
<CrazyLemon> hence smo jo prečrtali
<CrazyLemon> nismo jo pa odstranili...to bi bilo grdo ker je prevajala nekaj :)
<yang> Matthai: sprasujem tuakj fante, pa nic ne vejo, kje je tvoj prevod Ubuntuja v PDF
<CrazyLemon> in kaj je zate PDF o slovenskem prevodu ubunta?
<CrazyLemon> ni prevod
<CrazyLemon> ampak je on napisal knjigo
<yang> no to sem mislil
<CrazyLemon> https://www.ubuntu.si/povezave/#druge_povezave
<yang> nisem vedel ali si prevajal oz. napisal, se opravicujem
<Pepelka> Povezave – Ubuntu Slovenija
<Pepelka> »Ubuntu in njegove izpeljanke V primeru, da je povezava za prejem trenutno nedosegljiva ali pa je prejem počasen, poizkusite uporabiti drug zrcalni strežnik.«
<zdobersek> SUP
<yang> Zdaj promoviram malo Ubuntu nekomu, ki b irad zacel z linuxi
<yang> saj verjetno obstaja namestitev na 1-klik
<CrazyLemon> ne bo šlo..razn če bo uporabu tipkovnico za next gumb
<zdobersek> 'linuxi'
<CrazyLemon> ya man..debiani, ubuntuji, arči in ostali linuxi
<zdobbie> to niso 'linuxi'
<CrazyLemon> kateri pa so linuxi?
<pitastrudl> windows 10!
<CrazyLemon> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/17510489/piece_of_sh1t.png
<CrazyLemon> 16.10 ^
<CrazyLemon> na secondary displayu
<zdobbie> kul
<upd> http://www.newsbtc.com/2016/10/18/ecb-threatened-by-bitcoin/
<Pepelka> ECB Feels Threatened by Bitcoin, Ask EU to Rein in Virtual Currencies - NEWSBTC
<Pepelka> »The ECB asks EU institutions to stop promoting Bitcoin and other virtual currencies to ensure central bank's dominance over the monetary system.«
<msev-> CrazyLemon, a mas virus hahaahah
<msev-> k jih ni tok tko da not likely :D
<CrazyLemon>  msev- to je sam eno okno :)
<upd> zdobbie, ob 3h je debate
<zdobbie> .time Las Vegas
<jabuk3> Trenutni čas v Las Vegas, NV, USA je 13:20
<zdobbie> -9
<zdobbie> zacnejo ob 21:00 po lokalnem casu
<upd> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=smkyorC5qwc
<Pepelka> The Third Presidential Debate - LIVE Wednesday, October 19, 2016 9 PM EST - YouTube
<Pepelka> »» Get Breaking News Alerts: http://nbcnews.to/2e4vaHN » Subscribe to NBC News: http://nbcnews.to/SubscribeToNBC » Watch more NBC video: http://bit.ly/MoreNBC...«
<upd> .time est
<jabuk3> Trenutni čas v East, Cameroon je 21:23
<upd> kk
<zdobbie> hm, 9pm eastern, ja
<zdobbie> sem mislu, da lokalno
<CrazyLemon> fail!
<CrazyLemon> you just failed!
<zdobbie> cherish it!
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl http://www.24ur.com/novice/slovenija/poslanci-potrdili-obvezno-registracijo-mopedov.html
<Pepelka> 24ur.com - Maja prihodnje leto obvezna registracija mopedov
<Pepelka> »Poslanci so sprejeli zakon o obvezni registraciji mopedov, ki presežejo hitrost 25 kilometrov na uro. Za voznike mopedov bo po novem obvezna čelada, prav tako za kolesarje do 18. leta starosti. Zakon bo stopil v veljavo maja prihodnje leto.«
<CrazyLemon> bo potrebno počakat neki časa!
<pitastrudl> ah ja
<pitastrudl> sam da je neki
<lynxlynxlynx> a je kej o atv-jih?
<lynxlynxlynx> f*n savages
<upd> lynxlynxlynx, kaj pa je z atvji
<lynxlynxlynx> dosedaj jih ni bilo treba registrirat
<lynxlynxlynx> in so potem komot delali grdobije
<upd> kako ne če se hočeš po cesti vozit ga moraš
<upd> če je pa definiran kot delovni stroj, pa na cesto ne smeš
<upd> https://www.reddit.com/r/conspiracy/comments/58aeql/cnn_cuts_live_feed_immediately_after_wikileaks_is/
<Pepelka> CNN Cuts Live Feed Immediately after WikiLeaks is mentioned. : conspiracy
<Pepelka> »1603 points and 146 comments so far on reddit«
<lynxlynxlynx> mogoče je kaka finta s kubaturo
<upd> mah problem je da enih ne moreš registrirat
<upd> pač niso narejeni, za na cesto, ponavadi ti k imajo vitel pa 4x4
#ubuntu-si 2016-10-20
<speed-> morgen
<matjaz> br jutr
<zdobbie> ajd bejz
<zdobbie> ni jutra, dokler ne pride msev na siht
<napsy> lp
<speed-> hehe
<speed-> pozen je danes
<zdobbie> ja vcer se je ob enajstih gor skonektu
<zdobbie> ce ma polovicni delovni cas, pol je kr fino placan
<matjaz> :D
<matjaz> al pa nam samo noče priznat, da ma res en kup dela
<matjaz> classic msev-
<speed-> mislis da na delu tudi za vsako stvar vprasa
<speed-> rajsi kak da proba naredit?
<pitastrudl> jutro
<speed-> :D
<speed-> jutro
<metalcamp> mogoče končno upošteva nasvete in je pričel z branjem manualov :D
<pitastrudl> :D
<slax0r> jutro
<speed-> jo
<speed-> ves 90% casa itak google takoj vrze ven kaj treba
<speed-> on pa rajsi vprasa pa caka :)
<metalcamp> exactly :)
<msevwork> hello hello
<pitastrudl> in mi o volku :D
<pitastrudl> msevwork zakaj se ne povezes na bouncerja?
<zdobbie> *** logged ***
<pitastrudl> *** triggered ***
<msevwork> nevem pitastrudl
<msevwork> a mislš da bi se
<msevwork> mogoče se bom
<pitastrudl> lol
<pitastrudl> :D
<speed-> jo msev-
<idioterna> --- MARK ---
<msevwork> jojo
<idioterna> se napise.
<speed-> kje si
<msevwork> "the one and only"
<speed-> nismo mogli zacet delat brez tebe :)
<idioterna> msevwork: a te je triggeral
<msevwork> ne
<idioterna> ok
<msevwork> speed-, sj vem, js sm kot jutranja kava
<pitastrudl> pač ne vidim poante da imaš posebi nicke, je samo vec dela ko morm tab completat tvoj nick
<pitastrudl> :P
<msevwork> drgač res
<msevwork> še eno tipko morš prtisnt
<pitastrudl> jap
<msevwork> such work much wow very tired
<pitastrudl> w0w
<zdobersek> it's like learning fortran
<msevwork> true story
<idioterna> msevwork: a pritisk dvigujes folku
<pitastrudl> well meme'd m'msev
<msevwork> nene mamo dobre odnose
<msevwork> :D
<idioterna> ja sej kava tut to dela
<msevwork> aja toj res
<msevwork> haha se je na to nanašal nism takoj dojel, je preveč zgodej še zgleda
<msevwork> čeprov niti ni
<speed-> HA! danes pa sem lahko kontra tajnici uporabo njeno buzeriranje, ko moremo ure vnest
<msevwork> zle bo moj šef pršu v službo
<msevwork> :D
<speed-> pa sem vceraj ze bolnisko dal pa se VEDNO ni vneseno
<speed-> direkt njen mail sem copy pastal po nemsko :D
<msevwork> ooo lepa speed-
<msevwork> dj ji Å¡e
<speed-> neka tecna nova je
<speed-> pa vsak dan dobim ta mail
<speed-> :)
<zdobersek> ma dobr
<zdobersek> kdo bo pa kle kej delu danes??
<speed-> jaz ne
<speed-> cakam samo en json da fajl zamenjam
<speed-> mislim da bo to dovolj za danes :)
<speed-> aja en server se morem malo porihtat pa odprt eno stran, pff
<speed-> ze prevec dela
<msevwork> js že delam sm dal en izračun računat
<msevwork> čakam zj na rezultate
<msevwork> pa ene par fajlov sm obdelal
<idioterna> jsm ze
<idioterna> od punuci do treh po pa od stirih do devetih
<idioterna> cez 3 ure mam vecerjo po pa spat
<msevwork> idioterna, kdaj boš konc s projektom
<speed-> idioterna ka delas
<pitastrudl> men je pa predavanje opadlo
<pitastrudl> dopoldne frej
<pitastrudl> gg ez
<msevwork> najs
<msevwork> pitastrudl, dj mi kšno študentko zrihtej
<msevwork> :D
<msevwork> ez
<pitastrudl> hahaha
<pitastrudl> na računalniškem faxu?
<msevwork> zanč sm bil pr vs
<pitastrudl> no sej mamo 3 sam so vse zasedene, te moram razočarat
<pitastrudl> :p
<pitastrudl> kje
<msevwork> me je en docent pecal
<msevwork> je hotu da delam z njim
<pitastrudl> si bil na FRIju?
<msevwork> pa sm reku da že mam
<msevwork> ja
<pitastrudl> si zgrešu fakulteto za ene 120km
<pitastrudl> :D
<msevwork> aja
<pitastrudl> ja
<msevwork> hahhaha
<speed-> msev- ti bi mogel nam rihtat
<speed-> ziher puno bab na kemiji
<msevwork> farmaciji ja puno ja
<msevwork> sam k me ni več tm gor
<msevwork> pa 2 odprti šansi k sm jih mel gor sm zafrknu k sm bil predobr do bivše
<pitastrudl> pokaži kaj znaš v fortranu
<pitastrudl> boš ko magnet
<pitastrudl> :D
<msevwork> hahaha
<msevwork> omg
<msevwork> za kšne take k majo trikrat večji obseg pasu k js
<speed-> tistim trem na FRI :D
<pitastrudl> ne sej tri so na obali
<pitastrudl> na friju nevem kok jih je
<pitastrudl> mogoce vec
<pitastrudl> mogoce manj
<msevwork> no pejmo zj na resne teme
<speed-> no da te cujemo
<pitastrudl> msevwork povezi se na bnc
<msevwork> a če maš sqlite db na eMMCju pol ga to ne unič
<msevwork> ker kao SD kartice se uničjo sčasoma ane
<speed-> :D
<pitastrudl> vse se uniči ščasoma
<pitastrudl> sčasoma*
<msevwork> sam zj vprašanje kok časa ane
<slax0r> my 25+ yr scsi disks respectfully disagree
<msevwork> loh tako dobiš da si z njo cel življenje,...pismo spet sem zašel...
<msevwork> :D
<pitastrudl> ja pa sej na telefonu imaš ti ene 300+ sqlite baz
<msevwork> pa čist lepo dela
<pitastrudl> pa je isto eMMC sdcard interno
<pitastrudl> ja
<pitastrudl> sam so mal bolse kvalitete kot navadne sd kartice
<msevwork> seprav morm kupt un orangepi k ma eMMC
<pitastrudl> nevem glede tega
<msevwork> ne unga v katerga morm dat sd kartico notr
<speed-> slax0r mate vi kake msas -> 4x sata kable viska tam :D
<pitastrudl> ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<pitastrudl> sm dubu na bolhi en dober deal zanč, pi2 + box+ charger + sd za 30€
<msevwork> o najs
<msevwork> men je pa en dobr človek prodal orangepi pc+16gb sd kartico + charger za 20 eur
<msevwork> k uresnic to vse stane skupaj cca 35eur
<pitastrudl> nice
<msevwork> tko da res dobr deal
<msevwork> si bom kupu pomoje Å¡e enga orangea z emmcjem (8gb), stane cca 22 eur
<msevwork> bom mogoče na temu laufou db
<msevwork> al pa če vtaknem en mali usb za katerega mi je vseeno notr
<msevwork> da ni OSa gor
<msevwork> da se ne jebeš pol z reinstalacijo
<msevwork> to bo to
<msevwork> to je ta plan
<msevwork> zj pa najdt najcenejši usb ever
<speed-> najcenejsi je ziher nekje tam na mizi
<speed-> :)
<msevwork> speed-, a mislš da bi s kitajske kupu
<msevwork> a rajš kj bolšga :D
<speed-> pa pravim ti malo poglej mizo
<speed-> predale
<speed-> ziher mas kakega najbolj poceni tam
<speed-> mislim *khm* free
<speed-> :D
<speed-> razen ce ste taki pacienti kak mi
<speed-> ko sem predvceraj pol firme preiskal pa nisem nobenega nasel
<zdobersek> o jebo jih 14EUR za tole http://www.enaa.com/oddelki/conrad/izd_7705_co569532_psm-ad-d9-nullmodem_adapter_rs-232-null-modemski-vtic_phoenix_contact
<Pepelka> PSM-AD-D9-NULLMODEM - adapter RS-232-null-modemski-vti� Phoenix CO569532
<Pepelka> »PSM-AD-D9-NULLMODEM - adapter RS-232-null-modemski-vti� Phoenix Contact vsebuje 1 kos lahko najugodneje kupite na EnaA.com. Sodoben prijazen nakup PSM-AD-D9-NULLMODEM - adapter RS-232-null-modemski-vti� Phoenix Contact vsebuje 1 kos. Zagotovljena hitra in zanesljiva dostava na va� naslov.«
<metalcamp> zdobbie: poglej na bolhi, jaz sem dobil kabel za 5€
<metalcamp> zdobersek: ^
<zdobersek> adapter rabim
<zdobersek> po moznosti nekje v okolici CE, v fizicni trgovini
<zdobersek> kabel je cenejsi, ja ...
<zdobersek> ma lih kablov mam dost
<metalcamp> ko sem klicaril naokoli niso nikjer meli na zalogi in povsod cena okoli 20€
<metalcamp> samo to je bilo pred kakšnima dvema letoma
<pitastrudl> zdobersek ebay?
<pitastrudl> aliexpress?
<zdobersek> a cjo danes dostavit?
<zdobersek> I think not!
<speed-> hja
<speed-> express dostava = $
<pitastrudl> :D
<pitastrudl> sam pol bo ta kos stal 1€
<pitastrudl> dostava pa 13€
<zdobersek> 'podaljsek za misko' http://www.enaa.com/oddelki/racunalniskiDodatki/izd_16074_TE8513007_Podaljsek_za_misko_DB9M-DB9Z__1_8m
<Pepelka> Podalj�ek za mi�ko DB9M-DB9� 1,8m Roline | EnaA.com
<zdobersek> what year is this
<Pepelka> »Podalj�ek za mi�ko DB9M-DB9� 1,8m Roline lahko najugodneje kupite na EnaA.com. Sodoben prijazen nakup Podalj�ek za mi�ko DB9M-DB9� 1,8m Roline. Zagotovljena hitra in zanesljiva dostava na va� naslov.«
<slax0r> http://sprunge.us/KMbZ
<slax0r> lmao
<speed-> zavirasti si? :)
<zdobersek> sem sprozu kanale
<slax0r> kaj ce sem? :)
<speed-> ja zavirasti, ka rad zaviras
<speed-> razmis
<speed-> :D
<slax0r> zakaj bi pa to delal? :D
<zdobersek> matjaz: ne vem
<zdobersek> 'zavirasti' rekt me
<speed-> haha
<slax0r> :D
<speed-> cakal sem te zdobbie
<speed-> zavirati, gnjaviti nekomu, prositi si batine
<speed-> recimo temu tak :)
<slax0r> hantle, ali kak ze mariborcani pravijo :D
<speed-> to pa nevem
<slax0r> things I learned in my travels...
<slax0r> sicer pa mas tam enega poleg
<slax0r> rukni ga med rebre
<speed-> nekaj takega pravi ja
<speed-> samo znas ovi je fake stajerec
<slax0r> tocno ja
<speed-> tak ce ga poslusas neves kam bi ga sploh dal
<speed-> po govorici
<msevwork> zle je bla pa ena punca pr men
<msevwork> pa kr ni hotla it vn iz pisarne :D
<msevwork> superca :D
<speed-> pisarno mas?
<speed-> prinas majo pisarne samo velke zivine :D
<CrazyLemon> https://www.tesla.com/videos/full-self-driving-hardware-all-teslas?redirect=no
<Pepelka> Full Self-Driving Hardware on All Teslas | Tesla
<Pepelka> »All Tesla vehicles produced in our factory, including Model 3, have the hardware needed for full self-driving capability at a safety level substantially greater than that of a human driver.«
<CrazyLemon> https://www.tesla.com/blog/all-tesla-cars-being-produced-now-have-full-self-driving-hardware
<Pepelka> All Tesla Cars Being Produced Now Have Full Self-Driving Hardware | Tesla
<Pepelka> »Self-driving vehicles will play a crucial role in improving transportation safety and accelerating the world’s transition to a sustainable future. Full autonomy will enable a Tesla to be substantially safer than a human driver, lower the financial cost of transportation for those who own a car and provide low-cost on-demand mobility for those who do not.«
<msevwork> speed-, sj mam tako pisarno za 8 ljudi pa sm sam notr :D
<CrazyLemon> ker potrebuješ staff 7ih da shendlaš enga msevwork
<msevwork> minione
<slax0r> https://media.giphy.com/media/jAugkVty2VCDu/giphy.gif
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: omnomnomnomnomnom http://www.bicikel.com/novice/15862/igor_kopse_zavrnil_dopinsko_kontrolo.html#lastComment
<Pepelka> Igor Kopše zavrnil dopinško kontrolo | Novice | Bicikel.com
<Pepelka> »Igor Kopše se je v svojem blogu na Stravi razpisal o tem, da je na dirki v Avstriji zavrnil dopinško kontrolo ... kazen je neizogibna.«
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek lih prebral ja :D
<CrazyLemon> Zapisal je, da je sicer vedel, da bi se moral nastopu odpovedati, vendar pa tega preprosto ni storil. “Preposto nisem čutil, da sem goljufal ali naredil karkoli narobe."
<CrazyLemon> vedel da se mora nastopu odpovedati..ampak ni čutil da je to goljufanje :D
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=trrUkKUyhl4
<Pepelka> Crosswind landing results in almost crash / Boeing 737 hard touchdown + go around, Prague (LKPR) - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Hard times for crew and paxs seconds before touchdown, on board this Boeing 737-430 , Air Horizont. Great recovery from pilots!!! Happened at Václav Havel Ai...«
<zdobbie> mah, keko je
<zdobbie> 'se ni mogel odpovedati' my ass
<zdobbie> teden pozneje je pa kao rekord podiru na velodromu
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: je potem sel sploh vozit tja v Manchester?
<CrazyLemon> taki ste pač gor iz okolice CE
<zdobbie> on je ptujcan
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie pojma nimam..nisem nič prebral da bi postavil rekord
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: si na stravi?
<zdobbie> I need a copy-pasta
<Matthai> zdobbie> CrazyLemon: si na stravi? <-- huh, jaz sem prebral "a si na TRAVI" :-)
<zdobbie> Matthai: he'd never
<Matthai> zakaj ne? a sam po asfaltu hodi, a se nikoli ne sprehaja po zelenih površinah?
<zdobbie> kaj pa vem
<zdobbie> nkol se mi ni zdel druggie
<zdobbie> ceprav je vcasih v insurgencyju aimu bl svoh, kot da bi bil na travci
<upd> ima kdo slo novico do https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Italian_constitutional_referendum,_2016
<Pepelka> Italian constitutional referendum, 2016 - Wikipedia
<zdobersek> ne
<zdobersek> nas ne zanima?
<upd> dj tole preved v slo wiki no
<zdobersek> !t en sl `curl https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Italian_constitutional_referendum,_2016`
<upd> malo čudno da te za italijo k je soseda ne zanima ameriške debate te pa
<slax0r> mene ne zanima ne za mussolinije, kakor tudi ne za 'murico
<slax0r> :P
<speed-> amerikanci bodo zanimivi ce trump zmaga :D
<slax0r> meh
<speed-> ma kaj
<speed-> totalen bedak
<speed-> samo meni je smesen :D
<slax0r> meni samo ni jasno zakaj se ameriske volitve tak po svetu vlacijo po novicah
<slax0r> kaj so tak special...
<slax0r> razen tega da je fucking reality show
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek sm
<speed-> pa to gloih
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek sam ne followam IK in ne vidim kaj je napisal
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie*
<CrazyLemon> https://twitter.com/jgra555/status/788552619929272320       wtf?
<Pepelka> Joe auf Twitter: "Madonna opened for Amy. Msg @Madonna https://t.co/qcfNAH4TOm"
<lynxlynxlynx> uff, skor za uro zmanjkalo Å¡troma
<slax0r> https://mellixlife.files.wordpress.com/2016/06/internet-4.jpg
<slax0r> lynxlynxlynx: ^ ?
<lynxlynxlynx> v trgovino sem šel, opravil dnevno branje, pa ene angleške puzzle
<lynxlynxlynx> ni za zgubljat časa v obupu
<msevwork> kok časa morm še bit :D
<msevwork> :P
<zdobersek> upd: vem za referendum, Slovenije generalno pa zgleda ne zanima
<upd> kind of sad
<speed-> zakaj bi nas naj to zanimalo?
<zdobersek> ker se loh zacnejo rusit banke v ITA
<upd> +1
<upd> na celotno eu bo vplivalo
<zdobersek> kar loh kamot zrusi Eurozone
<speed-> zakaj ze?
<speed-> sem na hitro tisto preletel samo
<speed-> volijo da bi parlament zamenjali z privatniki koliko razumem :D
<speed-> ^^ to se zajebavam pac zupani ali whatever zvoljenimi guvernerji ali karkoli pac majo :)
<upd> http://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2016-09-12/it-s-italy-s-turn-to-unnerve-with-a-referendum-quicktake-q-a eo
<Pepelka> Europe's Next Unnerving Referendum: QuickTake Q&A - Bloomberg
<Pepelka> »The last referendum in western Europe had, to put it mildly, widespread ramifications. The next one could, too. On Dec. 4, Italians will vote on constitutional changes proposed by Prime Minister Matteo Renzi to limit the power of the Senate, the upper house of parliament. At stake is how Italy is run as it endures a banking crisis, economic stagnation, and pressures linked to migration flows.«
<zdobersek> 4 od petih najmanj stabilnih bank v Evroconi so v ITA
<zdobersek> ce se malo prcne cela situacija, se bodo stvari zacele fino rusit
<speed-> sem prebral pa nevem no
<speed-> skoraj se boljse cuje da ge to skos :)
<speed-> ker valda italjani tudi komplicirajo glih tak kak mi
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: kle je! http://jpansy.at/igor-kopses-statement-to-the-missed-doping-test/
<Pepelka> Igor Kopse’s statement to the missed doping test | Jürgen Pansy's Blog
<Pepelka> »Copied from this Strava Activity: After full 3 weeks now from King of the Lake time trial I am slowly starting to separate irational emotions from rational thinking, clearing my own mind and puttin…«
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie tl;dr
<CrazyLemon> dej povzetek
<CrazyLemon> https://twitter.com/CNN/status/789028393794797568
<Pepelka> CNN auf Twitter: "JUST IN: The Schiaparelli spacecraft has been lost on its descent to Mars, the European Space Agency says https://t.co/lRoxzEAjop https://t.co/wuS195E1It"
<pitastrudl> če bi mark watney bil za volanom bi blo velik bolp
<lynxlynxlynx> 16.10 upgrade brez težav
<lynxlynxlynx> Å¡e kar pa star software :<
<CrazyLemon> lynx star? 3.20 je večinoma
<CrazyLemon> tu pa tam pa 3.22
<CrazyLemon> je pa obup
<CrazyLemon> dpkg -l |awk '{print $3}' |grep "^3.20" | wc -l
<CrazyLemon> 56
<CrazyLemon> crazy@pingo:~$ dpkg -l |awk '{print $3}' |grep "^3.22" | wc -l
<CrazyLemon> 51
<CrazyLemon> niti ni tako malo 3.22 :)
<CrazyLemon> meh..še več jih je..enim se različica začne z 1:
<lynxlynxlynx> a ti to o gnome al kaj?
<CrazyLemon> gnome shnome
<CrazyLemon> unity!
<CrazyLemon> pa če je v unity je zihr več tega v gnomeu
<lynxlynxlynx> k
<CrazyLemon> https://twitter.com/mikko/status/789115318161510400
<Pepelka> Mikko Hypponen auf Twitter: "Russia wants to send diplomats to monitor that the U.S. elections are going to be fair. USA isn't having any of it. https://t.co/QBxZ1zwubI"
<CrazyLemon> LMAO!
<CrazyLemon> .imdb sausage party
<jabuk> Sausage Party |12 Aug 2016 89 min| Animation, Adventure, Comedy
<jabuk> A sausage strives to discover the truth about his existence.
<jabuk> IMDB:6.7/10 (33,319 glasov) | Tomato: 6.7/10 160 reviews (users: 3.2/5 53078 reviews)
<CrazyLemon> aka #ubuntu-si
<jabuk> Povezava: https://www.imdb.com/title/tt1700841
<zdobbie> and you're the biggest one
<CrazyLemon> i dont like to brag but i dont mind if someone else brags in my name
<CrazyLemon> a kdo ve kako povedat ppaju da preveri samo specifično arhitekturo in ignorira ostalo?
<CrazyLemon> recimoa amd64 only
<CrazyLemon> [arch=amd64] is teh answer
<CrazyLemon> tnx CrazyLemon
<CrazyLemon> np CrazyLemon
<speed-> najjaci si
<speed-> cujete vsi !
<speed-> :)
<CrazyLemon> nisi dovolj glasn :/
<speed-> NAJJACI JE
<speed-> nihce ne poslusa :(
<speed-> tak da se bos mogel naprej sam hvalit hehe
<CrazyLemon> :(
<zdobersek> speed-: lol u funny
<CrazyLemon> http://www.rtvslo.si/sport/kolesarstvo/kopse-zavrnil-dopinski-test-in-prejel-stiriletno-prepoved/405679
<Pepelka> Kopše zavrnil dopinški test in prejel štiriletno prepoved :: Prvi interaktivni multimedijski portal, MMC RTV Slovenija
<Pepelka> »Slovenski kolesar Igor Kopše je suspendiran, zaradi kršenja protidopinških pravil ne bo smel tekmovati štiri leta.«
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek  ^
<zdobersek> ja
<CrazyLemon> koliko je zdaj star?
<zdobersek> ne bo se vrnu najbrz
<zdobersek> k ze kolesa prodaja
<CrazyLemon> lol
<msev-> a se da u gnomeu iz "exposeja" pridt na prazn desktop
<msev-> da ti ne pokaže spet tvoja okna tam
<msev-> na istu workspaceu govorim
<msev-> da ti jih minimizira
<msev-> mogoče tole pomaga https://extensions.gnome.org/extension/760/minimize-all/
<CrazyLemon> https://i.imgur.com/8htOCTE.gif
<CrazyLemon> lol
<CrazyLemon> telekom slovenija bo začel elektriko prodajat
<CrazyLemon> oz. že prodaja?
<CrazyLemon> http://www.zurnal24.si/se-letos-boste-lahko-pri-telekomu-slovenije-kupili-elektriko-kmalu-tudi-zavarovanje-clanek-272174
<Pepelka> Å e letos boste lahko pri Telekomu kupili elektriko, kmalu tudi zavarovanje - zurnal24
<Pepelka> »"Upamo, da se nam bo do konca letošnjega leta uspelo razširiti na področje prodaje elektrike, a poudarjamo, da telekomunikacije še naprej ostajajo naša glavna dejavnost," so nam sporočili iz Telekoma Slovenije.«
<CrazyLemon> svašta
<CrazyLemon> steam mi ne dela :(
<CrazyLemon> moram uporabit ld_preload sh1t da se steam zalaufa
<CrazyLemon> pa sm se odloču da zbrišem steam
<CrazyLemon> zdaj pa mi noče inštalirat steam..ker je i386
<CrazyLemon> :D
<zdobbie> kek
<pitastrudl> top kek
<CrazyLemon> Paket steam:i386 nima navedene različice, vendar se nanj nanaša nek drug paket.
<CrazyLemon> To ponavadi pomeni, da paket manjka, je zastaran ali
<CrazyLemon> pa je na voljo samo iz drugega vira.
<CrazyLemon> .apt steam
<jabuk> steamcmd {xenial (16.04LTS), yakkety}
<jabuk> steam-devices {yakkety}
<jabuk> steam {trusty (14.04LTS), xenial (16.04LTS), yakkety}
<CrazyLemon> its available!
<CrazyLemon> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23355323/
<Pepelka> Ubuntu Pastebin
<CrazyLemon> tistega k je dovolil release 16.10 bi takoj odpustil..izredna odpoved
<CrazyLemon> no questions asked!
<zdobbie> MARK
<zdobbie> GET ON YER SHUTTLE
<CrazyLemon> jah..sh1t doesnt work
<CrazyLemon> sj si vidu kako zgleda secondary display
<speed-> CrazyLemon JE LEGENDA
<speed-> aja ze smo mimo tega :D
<CrazyLemon> speed- old news :/
<CrazyLemon> Couldn't set up Steam data - please contact technical support
<CrazyLemon> ffs
<dz0ny> kaj te muc?
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny marsikaj..predvsem to da ni steama na Y
<dz0ny> steam-launcher potegni
<dz0ny> ti bo dal pravi repo
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny sm
<CrazyLemon> pravkar updejtam
<zdobbie> top-notch tech support
<zdobbie> apt-get update
<CrazyLemon> not that kind of update
<CrazyLemon> [2016-10-20 21:35:56] Downloading update (81 901 of 252 828 KB)...
<zdobbie> 250mb should do it
<dz0ny> sej ti ne bo delal k mas apu :d
<CrazyLemon> right..ker do zdaj tudi ni delal ane :>
<CrazyLemon> env LD_PRELOAD='/usr/$LIB/libstdc++.so.6 /$LIB/libgcc_s.so.1 /usr/$LIB/libxcb.so.1 /$LIB/libgpg-error.so.0' steam      <- dela samo s tem ukazom
<zdobbie> wat een hacker
<CrazyLemon> če zbrišeš vse te libe iz steam/root/* folderja
<CrazyLemon> pa dela normalno
<matjaz> a lohk dam en link?
<matjaz> https://www.archlinux.org/packages/multilib/x86_64/steam-native-runtime/
<matjaz> MUAHAHA
<matjaz> je pa tko, Steam ma v paketu Ubuntu 12 libraryje
<matjaz> tko da je možn ta ti je kak updejt kaj zlomu
<CrazyLemon> it works for now
<CrazyLemon> ni bil updejt ampak upgrejd...why d faq did i have to do it is beyond me
<matjaz> upgrejd?
<matjaz> si Å¡u na 16.10
<matjaz> ?
<CrazyLemon> mhm
<matjaz> restore backup :)
<CrazyLemon> funny guy :>
<matjaz> men veliko problemov reši snapper
<matjaz> sam moraš met btrfs
<matjaz> oz. ne
<matjaz> zdej podpirajo tud ext4 in LVM
<matjaz> nooice
<CrazyLemon> red snapper?
<matjaz> !g snapper.io
<Pepelka> Snapper, The ultimate Snapshot Tool for Linux http://snapper.io/
<CrazyLemon> © 2016 SUSE
<CrazyLemon> F no!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<matjaz> tud kameleoni znajo kej dobrga narest :)
<Matthai> it's trojan sniper :-)
<lynxlynxlynx> snapper je fajn ja
<lynxlynxlynx> sam za pazit pri nastavitvah, ker snapshotov ne vidiš z df
<lynxlynxlynx> in ti lahko hitro zabašejo disk, ti pa ???
<msev-> evo dons pa na fitnesu
<msev-> se je treba nabildat da se bojo punce bl slinile :D
<upd> kure samo kure gladajo na to
<idioterna> to pa ni res
<upd> pametne ženske zanima da imaš keš oz. da boš lahko poskrbel za njo, da imaš hišo avto, izobrazbo
<upd> pa da nisi prfuknen :d
<idioterna> sure
<idioterna> sam to ne pomen da ni pomembn da si sexually attractive
<idioterna> kar si ful bl ce si mocn pa fit
<upd> haha
<upd> ja o tem bi lahko celo noč razglabljala
<idioterna> o cem
<upd> pač point je da ni vsem privlačno da si "močn pa fit"
<idioterna> aja ne valda da ne vsem
<idioterna> sam pac distribucija je kr jasna
<idioterna> velika vecina uvrsti "mocn pa fit" med pluse
<idioterna> skratka, msev- si s tem izboljsa moznosti
<idioterna> oziroma poveca izbiro
<upd> da
<idioterna> js sicer mislm da je fitnes brezveze
<idioterna> ker komot gres tut kej pametnga delat
<idioterna> pa isto ratas mocn pa fit
<idioterna> recmo hosto pucat
<idioterna> od unga zleda tri leta nazaj zgleda k da se nobenmu vec ne da
<idioterna> vse lezi po hosti
<idioterna> js vsakic k gremo s froci zago vzamem
<upd> jest pucam hosto pa nism močn pa fit
<idioterna> pa spravm par kupckov
<idioterna> ja ze premal pucas
<idioterna> al se pa prevec bases z neustrezno prehrano
<idioterna> to je tut loh vzrok
<upd> ubistvu sm fit
<upd> wtf
<upd> mislem tko nimam mišic
<upd> k bi jih imel če bi hodu v fitnes
<idioterna> aja ne to smo se pa narobe zastopl pomoje
<idioterna> js ne mislm da mors zgledat k da na fitnes hods
<idioterna> ampak da mors bit fit
<idioterna> torej
<idioterna> met kondicijo
<upd> ja sej
<upd> že v začetku sm imel v mislih tiste k jim mišice štrlijo z vseh strani
<upd> po mojih opažanjih so se samo kure slinle tam po plaži pri takih
<idioterna> aja ja
<idioterna> tist je itak pac
<idioterna> isto k barbika
<idioterna> sam z druge strani
<idioterna> tist ni tok pogost fetis, ga pa kr pushajo
<idioterna> k se da ful dobr zasluzt na folku k bi rad tko zgledu
<upd> japjap
<upd> pač tle na vasi če kdo omeni fitnes ima vsak v mislih da hočeš bit kot arnold schwarzenegger
<upd> če hočeš met kondicijo pa bit fit delaš
<upd> v mestih imajo fitnes za fit bit tud
<idioterna> ja
#ubuntu-si 2016-10-21
<upd> :)
<idioterna> hehe
<idioterna> nc, zgleda bo kr scal
<upd> jup
<upd> iščem en bug v kodi že 2h lol
<idioterna> morm pelat gospp na letalisce
<idioterna> later
<idioterna> gospo even
<upd> ok
<pitastrudl> jutro
<pitastrudl> kaj naj  bi danes bil nek meteor shower?
<pitastrudl> orionid
<pitastrudl> kaj se ve kdaj bi blo dobro vidno to danes
<speed-> jutro
<speed-> bil je shower ja
<msevwork> jutro
<speed-> na pamet sem se pripelal v sluzbo :D
<msevwork> a dons zvečer
<msevwork> pol morm it žurat ven
<speed-> ne shower as da se je vlivalo nenormalno!
<speed-> :)
<msevwork> pitastrudl, pridt na gorensko na žur :D
<msevwork> hahah
<msevwork> prid*
<speed-> evo moj prevajalec!
<speed-> hvala bogu
<msevwork> haha
<pitastrudl> lol
<zdobbie> "shower as in da je nenormalno mocno dezevalo!"
<pitastrudl> mogoče bo limona vedu
<speed-> limun vse ve!
<msevwork> limun je živi gugl
<msevwork> živela limona, naredimo limonado
<zdobbie> wat een rekt
<msevwork> speed-, drgač je pa strudlpita napisal "meteor shower"
<msevwork> on bi gledal zvezde
<msevwork> sam nevem itak so oblaki
<msevwork> to bo bl slaba
<speed-> msev- vem
<speed-> i can reeed
<speed-> :)
<msevwork> js sm drgač presenetljivo prvi v razredu znal brat
<msevwork> sm bil skoz spredaj v vlakcu
<msevwork> :D
<msevwork> hahaha
<msevwork> največji pro v branju
<speed-> use that !
<speed-> read google
<speed-> :D
<msevwork> haha
<slax0r> jutro
<zdobbie> first one being able to read, last one able to read a manual
<msevwork> pismo učer sm preveč fitnesirov z levo roko sploh nemorm tipkat
<msevwork> desna je močnejša :D hahaha
<slax0r> "fitnesirov"
<msevwork> :D
<msevwork> dons pa nevem Å¡e s kom bi Å¡u ven, a sam s kolego a tut z eno crazy as hell yoga bejbo
<msevwork> k pol mi bo razlagala kko si predstavlja da je njena maternica zlata krogla ki se vrti
<msevwork> :D
<slax0r> she got crazy eyes?
<slax0r> lol
<slax0r> a-pass!
<msevwork> :D
<slax0r> a je se veganka po vrhu?
<msevwork> sam je pa vrjetn fleksibilna precej :D
<msevwork> ne...je pa normaln začuda
<msevwork> sam ful ma nek fetiš na kristale
<msevwork> zj sm zvedu za take čudaške kristalne ... toye
<msevwork> tko da lej je vseen zanimiv poslušat da se dobr nasmeješ
<zdobersek> does it start with 'dil' and ends with 'do'?
<msevwork> en folk je kr nor
<msevwork> yes
<msevwork> 200 eur stane
<msevwork> pismo je drago
<zdobersek> .gif treat yo self
<jabuk> No gif available :(
<zdobersek> .gif meh
<jabuk> No gif available :(
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: fix it maybe
<msevwork> haha
<msevwork> zdobersek, pa se ena varianta je
<msevwork> egg iz kristala
<msevwork> za isti namen
<msevwork> :D
<zdobersek> msevwork: lej, uporabljaj kar ti pac pase, kakor ti pase
<msevwork> lol ne uporabljam js tega
<msevwork> una pa tut še ne ampak hoče
<msevwork> haha
<slax0r> wtf, kaksni kristali?
<msevwork> tapravi kristali
<msevwork> v obliki donga
<msevwork> ta ženska je čist crazy
<slax0r> ah, that one
<slax0r> early friday deployment - check
<slax0r> turn off phone - check
<zdobbie> get terrifying dildo information on #ubunt-si - check
<slax0r> applied eye bleach - check
<msevwork> hahah
<msevwork> učer sm pa eno spoznal k na metelkovi žura, pa tok simpatična punca, sam zihr je ful alter
<msevwork> to spet nau uredu
<zdobersek> pa ena ti je prsla v pisarno slonet
<zdobersek> a n
<zdobersek> ti mas tko aktivno socialno zivljenje, da pocas zacenjam razumet, da si pac prisiljen offloadat vse tehnicne probleme v tale kanal
<msevwork> haha
<msevwork> true story zdobersek
<msevwork> kle se učim linuxa
<msevwork> na tem kanalu :D
<msevwork> hahah
<msevwork> ej kaj je naš sistemc zafrknu da se je ob tem k je nov disk vtaknu not v RAID array zbrisal stuff iz prejšnih diskov :D
<msevwork> k moj Å¡ef je takrat par let nazaj izgubu nekaj podatkov
<msevwork> na clustru
<msevwork> rabl so 1 teden računalničarji da so me prestavl na pravo subdomeno
<zdobersek> msevwork: ni prsu na tale kanal po nasvet
<msevwork> dobr ane
<msevwork> naš sistemc Mac OS uporablja
<msevwork> mislm če bi bil troo bi linux ane
<speed-> to so sminkeri
<speed-> prinas tudi so vsi na apfelih
<slax0r> jaz sem mel zaj izbiro
<slax0r> linux ali mac
<slax0r> pa sem ze resno razmisljal kaj bi
<speed-> stari kak sem jaz veseli da nimam maca
<speed-> da se mi ni treba z ios kurci ubadat
<speed-> bhaha
<speed-> sploh nisem mislo na to na zacetki :D
<slax0r> ko rabis kaj graficnega, potem za mac nimas primerjave
<slax0r> mislim, za graficno delo
<slax0r> aka photo editing, design, video edit,...
<speed-> jap glih to kar mi najbolj lezi
<speed-> znam resizat pa cropat
<speed-> :D
<msevwork> hahaha
<slax0r> ja na linuxu je ze jeba ko dobis zafukan photoshop file in ga moras razrezat za web
<msevwork> ah sj maš darktable kle v linuxu :D
<speed-> eh jaz to samo dalje dam
<speed-> naj mi zrihtajo grafike
<speed-> bmk
<speed-> :)
<msevwork> zle sm fotru Å¡timov win10 laptop, pismo je ta win10 fail
<speed-> meni je cist kul
<slax0r> pa ves kak je, ce poves da bos mel maca, potem ves kak hardware bo, ves da ne bo nek kurac, ce poves da bos mel linux, pa reskiras da dobis kak laptop iz pralnega praska
<msevwork> nemorš iz launcherja direkt na namizje poslat appa
<slax0r> :)
<msevwork> morš najprej pripet v une tile
<msevwork> pol pa Å¡ele loh
<speed-> a wot?
<speed-> :D
<speed-> jaz sem microsoft podpornik
<msevwork> ja nemorš iz menija direkt potegnt app k ga searchneš
<speed-> tak da se lepo obnasaj!
<msevwork> pa ta trgovina neumna
<msevwork> je treba rojstni datum dat
<msevwork> pa črke so čudne
<msevwork> neki ni uredu z grafiko
<msevwork> kle v gnomeu je lepš
<speed-> jaz mam v sluzbi win10
<speed-> pa doma zdaj tudi
<speed-> pa nimam kaj pvoedat
<msevwork> pa da sm nastavu kere fajle naj libre odpira sem rabu ful časa
<msevwork> pa npr. pesky notifications
<msevwork> skoz neki cingla
<speed-> glej
<speed-> ne krivi sistema
<speed-> kriv je uporabnik
<speed-> :D
<msevwork> PEBKAC
<msevwork> ne sj sm vse nastavil pol no
<msevwork> to je nov računalnik tko da
<dz0ny> http://dirtycow.ninja/
<Pepelka> Dirty COW (CVE-2016-5195)
<msevwork> sam...zakaj morm tok tweakat
<Pepelka> »Dirty COW (CVE-2016-5195) is a privilege escalation vulnerability in the Linux Kernel.«
<msevwork> hahaha
<msevwork> kašn ime
<speed-> opa
<speed-> torej, dela to na ubuntu 16.04 ?
<speed-> ker sem prevec len da bi probal :)
<dz0ny> vsepovsod
<dz0ny> sam http server rabis
<speed-> lol kul
<dz0ny> smtp
<dz0ny> etc
<speed-> te pa da probam
<dz0ny> god help us with php
<pitastrudl> edini razlog zakaj bi mel win10 je zarad njihoiv integiranih virtual desktopov
<pitastrudl> bi pršlo prav na laptopu
<pitastrudl> sam meh ko je OS za v koš
<matjaz> pitastrudl, wat?
<matjaz> to ma vsak DE
<pitastrudl> windows? ne
<pitastrudl> out-of-the-box ne
<matjaz> windows ne, na linuxu ma vsak DE
<matjaz> zadnji so dobili to funkcionalnost
<matjaz> Å¡e macOS ma
<pitastrudl> ja pa to mi ne pomaga če win7 tega nima
<pitastrudl> :D
<pitastrudl> vem da ma linux to
<pitastrudl> je fajn zadeva
<matjaz> ja pa zakaj sploh maš win, to ti pravim :D
<jabuk> http://t.qkme.me/3qlspk.jpg
<pitastrudl> matjaz zato ker na Å¡ihtu je windows okolje
<pitastrudl> pa ker Å¡pili dobr delajo tam
<pitastrudl> :P
<matjaz> pri nas naj bi bilo tudi :)
<pitastrudl> sej mam dualboot, brez skrbi
<matjaz> kar se pa špil tiče: insurgency, cs:go pa civ mi bolje delajo na linuxu
<matjaz> pojma nimam zakaj
<pitastrudl> na main mašini mam še win7 only
<msevwork> opa
<metalcamp> msevwork: kaj je z ono alternativko? :D
<speed-> dz0ny
<speed-> meni nedela to
<speed-> speed@web1:~$ ./dirtyc0w foo m00000000000000000
<speed-> mmap 779ab000
<speed-> madvise 0
<speed-> procselfmem 1800000000
<speed-> speed@web1:~$ cat foo
<speed-> this is not a test
<msevwork> metalcamp počas napredujemo :D
<msevwork> fletna je zlo
<msevwork> aja zj nevem za kero govoriš
<msevwork> no sj sta obe
<msevwork> ena ma faco mal bl tktk :D drugo je pa cela top
<msevwork> :D
<metalcamp> celo dve?
<metalcamp> dobr ti to hendlaš
<msevwork> ja zaenkrat ni še nč metacamp no, tko da se ne bom hvalu :D
<msevwork> mal me boža ena po nogi to je pa to :D
<msevwork> haha
<matjaz> pri meni pali tale dirtycow
<idioterna> msevwork: urlpls
<zdobersek> do bozanja?
<msevwork> lol
<msevwork> evo dons je nov skill za mycrofta objavljen
<msevwork> gmail skill :D
<speed-> dz0ny....
<speed-> dela majke mi!
<speed-> ampak mi ne prepise vrednost, samo preberem lahkof ajl
<idioterna> zdobersek: ne, do comparisona unih dveh
<speed-> aja saj po defaulti ma 404*
<idioterna> k je ena top, ena ma pa kva ze
<idioterna> "faco mal bl tktk"
<zdobersek> tktk
<slax0r> teamkillteamkill?
<speed-> pff zamazana krava meni ne dela :)
<idioterna> kaj to
<idioterna> a ta latest kernel privilege escalation?
<speed-> ja
<idioterna> hm
<idioterna> men tut ne dela
<idioterna> sam ne vem ce sm prav skompajlal
<speed-> je to mogoce ze fixano v tem 4.4.0-45 kernelu?
<speed-> nekak dvomim
<matjaz> jest mam 4.8.2-1
<matjaz> pa dela
<speed-> no idea
<speed-> se nebom pritozeval ce ne dela :D
<idioterna> js mam 3.16 pa ne dela
<idioterna> sam se ni hotl zbuildat z gcc -lpthread
<idioterna> sm mogu gcc -pthread -lpthread
<idioterna> mislm -pthread itak doda sam -lpthread
<idioterna> nism pa zihr kok to vpliva na kej
<idioterna> nc, s psom morm vn
<speed-> ja jaz sem isto z -pthread
<jabuk> M 1.7 > 7.km SV od ČEPOVANA @21/10/2016 09:42:03  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.11+N,+13.84+E
<matjaz> jest sem pa z lpthread
<matjaz> se pravi neka razlika zgleda je
<speed-> ja brez -pthread sploh ne skompajla :)
<msevwork> spet ta čepovan
<msevwork> skoz se neki dogaja tm
<msevwork> una fora od win10 pri split screenu je dobra
<msevwork> k ti ponud okna pol da klikneš da jih dodaš zravn
<msevwork> to bi lah gnome dodal to funkcionalnost
<zdobbie> patches welcome
<msevwork> a se da kj hotcornerje nadzirat v gnomeu
<msevwork> npr. da ne bi mel unga levo zgoraj ampak bi mel desno spodaj
<msevwork> pa levo spodaj mogoče tut
<msevwork> super https://extensions.gnome.org/extension/1037/customcorner/
<msevwork> gnome <3
<msevwork> endless customizability
<Pepelka>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Prime Indicator Plus Makes It Easy To Switch Between Nvidia And Intel Graphics (Nvidia Optimus)  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/jTaTGeo4GRA/prime-indicator-plus-makes-it-easy-to.html
<matjaz> ta autopilot 2 je mindblowing
<msevwork> aja
<msevwork> kaj pa dela
<msevwork> v čem je tok dober?
<msevwork> a to govorimo o tesli
<msevwork> aha vidm več radarjev
<msevwork> več senzorjev
<msevwork> a un k je umrl v tisti nesreči bi če ne bi vmes gledal dvdjev preživel?
<idioterna> kasni nesreci
<msevwork> od tesle
<msevwork> že nekaj časa nazaj
<idioterna> aja verjetn ni vozu ja
<idioterna> ceprov pise v navodilih da te avtomatski vozniki niso namenjeni temu da bi clovk nehu vozt
<Matthai> tole je level 5 autonomy
<Matthai> tisti prejšnji autopilot ni bil level 5
<msevwork> a ta bo čist sam lahko vozu
<msevwork> pol bomo pa dal notr kšno skripto da ga bomo navil
<msevwork> da bo hitrejš šu :D
<msevwork> hahahahaah
<metalcamp> msevwork: če ti bomo pomagali se pričakuje, da posodiš teslo za kak krog ali dva :D
<msevwork> haha
<msevwork> seveda
<msevwork> pol čez ene 20 let jo bom pa že imel pomoje :D
<zdobersek> I has a null modem cable!
<zdobersek> anny je bla kle!
<zdobersek> (11:15:46 AM) mrtrump [54349077@gateway/web/freenode/ip.84.52.144.119] entered the room.
<msevwork> dj zdobersek nazaj v trumpa se preobraz
<msevwork> pa mal piš kot trump
<msevwork> mal za shits and giggles
<zdobersek> WRONG
<zdobersek> this msev guy, he's a bad hombre!
<metalcamp> zdobersek: komu si obljubil prvorojenca, da si ga dobil tako hitro? :P
<zdobersek> enaa
<msevwork> haha zdobersek dobra
<msevwork> :D
<zdobersek> vcer sem se spravu narocilo skoz
<metalcamp> aja, kul
<metalcamp> cena?
<zdobersek> 3,60EUR za kabel
<metalcamp> uau, đabe
<zdobersek> dostava se enkrat tolk ...
<zdobersek> pol sem se pa fasu provizijo na poloznico en evro :>
<metalcamp> hah, vse ostalo te je več stalo kot artikel
<zdobersek> 8,61EUR za 3,60EUR kabel
<zdobersek> k
<zdobersek> ampak dela!
<dz0ny> .stran https://github.com/
<jabuk> https://github.com/ ni dosegljiva
<Pepelka> How people build software · GitHub
<Pepelka> »GitHub is where people build software. More than 15 million people use GitHub to discover, fork, and contribute to over 38 million projects.«
<zdobersek> heh
<metalcamp> pri meni dela
<msevwork> tudi pri meni
<msevwork> samo mogoče dalj časa traja da se poveže gor
<msevwork> ej a bi mi kdo tuki shrinkov en 16gb image na 8gb :D
<msevwork> za orangepija
<msevwork> a se to da
<msevwork> a je treba nekak z gpartedom particionirat sd kartico na pol
<msevwork> to bo kr težko spet
<msevwork> tale vpn pa resizeanje sd kartice me bosta spet mučla
<Pepelka>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Desktop Gmail Client `WMail` 2.0.0 Stable Released  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/JjGirlY-g_M/desktop-gmail-client-wmail-200-stable.html
<zdobersek> and we're here to not help!
<msevwork> ne sj za VPN že mam navodila
<msevwork> sam za shrinkat sd kartico jih bom Å¡e rabu :D
<msevwork> sm najdu tole mogoče bo še delal http://www.aoakley.com/articles/2015-10-09-resizing-sd-images.php
<dz0ny> https://www.dynstatus.com/incidents/nlr4yrr162t8
<Pepelka> Dyn, Inc. Status - DDoS Attack Against Dyn Managed DNS
<Pepelka> »Dyn, Inc.'s Status Page - DDoS Attack Against Dyn Managed DNS.«
<msevwork> dz0ny, a tist tutorial o resizanju ti zgleda legit, da si nardim backup orange pi kartice + jo zmanjšam za na 8gb-no kartico
<Matthai> jaz imam pa takle problem: https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/6551/pbnj-skeniranje-omrezja?new=1
<Pepelka> pbnj skeniranje omrežja - Ubuntu.si Forum
<Matthai> v bistvu je glavni problem opisan na koncu
<Matthai> kar bi rad je to, da periodično skeniram lokalno omrežje in si v bazo beležim kateri računalniki so prisotni. Idealno bi bilo, da bi v bazi imel MAC naslov omrežne kartice, IP naslov ter timestamp.
<Matthai> se pravi - v bazo
<msevwork> zanimiv projekt Matthai
<msevwork> sorry js sm preveč noob da bi pomagal, drgač bi ti pa z veseljem, če bi znal
<msevwork> ej kaj je pa tale VNC
<msevwork> a je to kot VPN
<msevwork> k to mi na orange pi forumu predlagajo za remote connection via 3g
<metalcamp> !g vnc
<Pepelka> RealVNC | The original and best for remote access across desktop ... https://www.realvnc.com/
<metalcamp> msevwork: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Virtual_Network_Computing
<msevwork> sam a je to za desktop ni za headless?
<Pepelka> Virtual Network Computing - Wikipedia
<msevwork> ja kao prenaša sliko ane
<msevwork> tko mi zgleda
<msevwork> to pol nerabm ane
<metalcamp> saj maš ssh
<msevwork> zmešal se mi bo :D tok načinov je, VPN VNC blabla
<msevwork> ja ne rd bi tut npr spletno stran od node-reda k je lokalno hostana gledov od delč
<Matthai> VNC je podobno kot RDP
<msevwork> sam v osnovi pa laufa OS na orangeu headless, nima guija
<Matthai> remote management
<Matthai> VPN je pa omrežna zadeva
<msevwork> a pol vseen rabm VPN tut za VNC ;D
<Matthai> smiselno je poganjati VNC povezave preko VPN omrežja :-)
<Matthai> lahko pa direktno, samo potem se lahko zgodi kakšen vdor
<Matthai> mislim, da VNC ni Å¡ifriran
<msevwork> a pa nujno rabm ta VNC, če mam nastavljen VPN a ne morm direktno na kšn drug način dostopat do lokalne nodered strani npr
<Matthai> za remote administracijo se ti za linux splaša uporabiti ssh
<Matthai> VNC ti v bistvu pokaže oddaljen zaslon
<Matthai> lahko klikaš z miško, itd.
<metalcamp> msevwork: joj, kakšno klobaso si s tega naredil :)
<metalcamp> msevwork: najprej si nastavi ddns, da se znebiš težav z dinamičnim ipjem
<msevwork> ja a ni VPN rešitev za to foro?
<metalcamp> želiš vedno vpisovati ip?
<msevwork> ja lahko če je skoz isti
<msevwork> razn če lahko ta ddns tut na mikrotiku nastavm npr če bom tm že VPN nastavljal
<metalcamp> nisi zadnjič rekel, da imaš dinamični ip?
<msevwork> ja
<metalcamp> ja no
<Matthai> če si še za NATom, je VPN fajn rešitev za to
<msevwork> !g NAT
<Pepelka> Network address translation - Wikipedia https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Network_address_translation
<Matthai> seveda moraš imeti v VPNju fiksni IP
<msevwork> men ne bo pomoje niko ratal tole nardit...
<msevwork> da bom remotely dostopal....
<msevwork> nikol*
<msevwork> :( kok enih kratic
<msevwork> grem pogledat če so me že odparkiral da grem domov :D
<msevwork> mam 2 ure plusa je treba pokurt
<msevwork> če je kšn dobra duša bi ga prosu za vodenje čez ta proces :D
<msevwork> nastavljanja tega remote shizzla
<msevwork> a gre tko zadeva. 1.) pridobi in nastavi si statični ip 2.) nastavi si VPN 3.)mogoče si nastavi DDNS ?
<msevwork> ali pa 1) nastavi si VPN 2.) uporabi ta no-ip za trackanje IPja?
<msevwork> al pa 1.) uporabi https://www.remot3.it ?
<Pepelka> remote device management, even over cellular data connections
<Pepelka> »remot3 device management, even over cellular«
<Matthai> msevwork, kakšen je ciljni sistem?
<msevwork> orange pi
<Matthai> linux je gor?
<Matthai> ssh dela?
<msevwork> ja armbian
<msevwork> ja
<Matthai> ok, v čem je torej problem?
<msevwork> pa pač prek 3g bi se rd gor povezal
<msevwork> ne prek lokalnega omrežja
<Matthai> aha, ne veš kateri je ciljni IP?
<msevwork> ja pa nevem kko dostopat pol do spletne strani znotraj tega...od zunaj
<msevwork> lokalno mam vse
<Matthai> a zadeva ima public IP ali ne?
<msevwork> mislm da ne
<Matthai> hja, pol je najbolje VPN
<Matthai> postavit bo treba VPN server, na OrangePi pa VPN clienta
<Matthai> pa server bo morl imeti javni IP
<msevwork> ja. dz0ny je reku da na mikrotiku lahko nastavm VPN
<Matthai> ja, lahko
<Matthai> pa ddns
<msevwork> a pol rabm najprej ugotovit kakšen statičn ip mam dodeljen
<Matthai> tako da boš preko domain namea vedno prišel na VPN server (=Mikrotik)
<msevwork> ker uporabljam drgač dinamičnga ampak mam kao 1 statičn zastonj ampak ga še ne uporabljam
<Matthai> mikrotik ima simple možnost nastavljanja ddns
<msevwork> zelo najs
<Matthai> lahko pa daš port forwarding na mikrotiku na lokalni IP (na Oprange)
<Matthai> OrangePi
<msevwork> bom najprej poizkušal naredit ta VPN po tistem tutorialu na youtubeu
<Matthai> se pravi npr. vse kar prileti na port 2222, leti na lokalni IP xx.xx.xxx na port 22
<Matthai> recimo
<msevwork> a vmes ko bom nastavljal VPN bom vrgel dol ostalo omrežje?
<msevwork> a bodo drugi računalniki kej affected, a so bojo potem vsi morali povezati na VPN?
<Matthai> add action=accept chain=input comment="Dovoli SSH na RPi od doma (2223/TCP na 22/TCP)." dst-port=2223 log-prefix="" protocol=tcp src-address=moj_domači_IP
<Matthai> add action=masquerade chain=srcnat out-interface=ether1
<Matthai> add action=masquerade chain=srcnat comment="IPmasq notranjega prometa" disabled=yes log-prefix="" src-address=192.168.localnetwork.0/24
<Matthai> add action=dst-nat chain=dstnat dst-port=2223 protocol=tcp to-addresses=192.168.lokalna.kišta to-ports=22
<Matthai> tole recimo uporabiš na mikrotiku
<Matthai> msevwork, ne, ko VPN nastaviš, se samo na mikrotiku service zažene
<Matthai> pač na določenem portu
<Matthai> in to je to
<CrazyLemon> http://www.rtvslo.si/posebnaponudba/v-pekarskih-izdelkih-znatne-kolicine-transmascob/405755
<Pepelka> Oddaja Posebna ponudba :: Prvi interaktivni multimedijski portal, MMC RTV Slovenija
<Pepelka> »Inštitut za nutricionistiko je danes predstavil prve rezultate raziskovalnega projekta o transmaščobah v živilih.«
<msevwork> wow Matthai nice
<zdobersek> vbeer for that guy!
<msevwork> true
<msevwork> Matthai bom pogledal Å¡e mal doma kko mam ipje pa ti bom pol pokazal komande z ipji :D
<msevwork> evo zj grem pomoje iz službe :D
<Matthai> lahko, nisedm ziher, če tole kar sem gor pastnul dikrekt dela, ampak je pa v pravo smer
<msevwork> hvala zaenkrat care
<zdobersek> hvala Matthai
<zdobersek> for taking that bullet
<skyx> lp
<zdobersek> lp
<zdobersek> hfffffff
<zdobersek> black mirror je uletu
<skyx> a sej kdo ze kej z gitlab runners igral mejbi? :)
<dz0ny> zdobersek: netflix?
<zdobersek> ya
<yang> https://krebsonsecurity.com/2016/10/ddos-on-dyn-impacts-twitter-spotify-reddit/
<Pepelka> DDoS on Dyn Impacts Twitter, Spotify, Reddit — Krebs on Security
<msev-> oh noes zj pa ni Matthaija
<msev-> :D
<idioterna> a ga rabs
<CrazyLemon> call him! its a msev emergency!
<msev-> haha
<msev-> ne ne hecam se mal
<zdobbie> mal si pa tud resen, priznaj!
<dz0ny> pravjo da 2tb/s
<dz0ny> still ongoing
<msev-> zdobbie i confess
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny spet iot?
<dz0ny> ne povedo
<dz0ny> sam zihr
<CrazyLemon> ali so to vse linux Å¡katle k niso updejtal kernela :))
<dz0ny> kr verjetno
<dz0ny> tkole je promet zgledal pri nas http://i.imgur.com/yfsg7gX.png
<CrazyLemon> meh..js ves čas mislu da se ddosajo dyn dns providerji :D
<CrazyLemon> in mi ni jasno zakaj za vraga twitter, github etc uporabljajo dyn dns :D
<dz0ny> hehe
<idioterna> k majo datacenter na siol adslju.
<msev-> haha
<CrazyLemon> .yt ama lou tbc
<jabuk> Ama Lou - TBC https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XSrOi8ekFcg
<matjaz> https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=1311713
<matjaz> wadafak
<Pepelka> 1311713 – CA Comodo used broken OCR and issued certificates to the wrong people
<matjaz> teli CAji ga pa biksajo zadnje čase
<matjaz> tale petek je pa itak katastrofa za IT
<matjaz> :D
<upd> jah it'jevci grejo na pivo pa se vse sfuka
<CrazyLemon> matjaz a to je tist www fiasko? :D
<matjaz> Comodo uses WHOIS service to obtain the authorised email address for a domain
<matjaz> This is not possible for .eu and .be as those do not give email addresses with the WHOIS service
<matjaz> So for such TLDs Comodo deemed it appropriate to use OCR to parse the picture of the email address returned by web-whois
<matjaz> HAHAHA
<CrazyLemon> svašta :)
<matjaz> evo u pm
<matjaz> glih tole c certi berem, pa tole
<matjaz> http://i.imgur.com/6jlYVnN.png
<CrazyLemon> edino prav..kaj za vraga pa počneš z linuxi na microsoftovi strani?!'1
<matjaz> skype :(
<CrazyLemon> in the archives !
<matjaz> ka pa tale ddos?
<matjaz> a ni sam za dyndns poj?
<CrazyLemon> ne! tudi za noip!
<CrazyLemon> pa..afraid? a je to Å¡e aktivno?
<matjaz> funny guy :>
<CrazyLemon> :$
<matjaz> ne res, zakaj majo spotify, twitter in ostali tuki veze?
<CrazyLemon> Name Server: NS1.P34.DYNECT.NET
<CrazyLemon> Name Server: NS4.P34.DYNECT.NET
<CrazyLemon> this ^
<matjaz> https://dynect.net/
<matjaz> spet cert težave o.O
<matjaz> a ok
<CrazyLemon> its happening!
<matjaz> samo za portal
<matjaz> "It's funny how slowly news travels on the internet when the news is about the internet breaking. "
<matjaz> :D
<matjaz> "isitdownrightnow.com is down right now.
<matjaz> "
<matjaz> :D
<CrazyLemon> It's funny how people with internet don't care when other peoples internet is down. :>
<matjaz> amirite?! :>
<idioterna> komu pa ne dela internet
<CrazyLemon> urite..ugoddamnrite
<matjaz> also http://i.imgur.com/wHoeWNm.png
<matjaz> "Somebody must have googled google to cause a disaster of this magnitude..."
<dz0ny> ce verjames teorijam zarote je to namerno
<dz0ny> k deadcow je verjetno nepopatchana
<upd> http://gizmodo.com/this-is-probably-why-half-the-internet-shut-down-today-1788062835
<Pepelka> This Is Why Half the Internet Shut Down Today [Update: It’s Getting Worse]
<Pepelka> »Twitter, Spotify and Reddit, and a huge swath of other websites were down or screwed up this morning. This was happening as hackers unleashed a large distributed denial of service (DDoS) attack on the servers of Dyn, a major DNS host. It’s probably safe to assume that the two situations are related.«
<dz0ny> in je vse skupaj nice distraction
<CrazyLemon> distraction from what?!
<dz0ny> ne heroku so kr vsem dynotom pushal update
<CrazyLemon> trump stamp?
 * CrazyLemon gre surgeat
<dz0ny> za dnslib
<dz0ny> ce prov to sploh ni blo do zdej
<dz0ny> "se ni dal ker majo tak build sistem"
<idioterna> http://zombo.com/ men se vedno dela
<Pepelka> zombo
<idioterna> tko da i guess ni take panike
<pitastrudl> :D
<pitastrudl> gg
<matjaz> zdej vsaj vsi vsem pomagajo
<matjaz> "Your Google must be down so here's the link"
<matjaz> :D
<matjaz> "Is pornhub going to be accessible when I get home from work or am I going to have to take care of business now.ž"
<matjaz> fakin reddit ej
<matjaz> :D
<CrazyLemon> it is going to be accessible
<matjaz> ns2.p44.dynect.net.
<matjaz> ns3.p44.dynect.net.
<matjaz> ns4.p44.dynect.net.
<matjaz> sdns3.ultradns.net.
<matjaz> sdns3.ultradns.com.
<matjaz> sdns3.ultradns.org.
<matjaz> sdns3.ultradns.biz.
<matjaz> ns1.p44.dynect.net.
<matjaz> pornhub, they the best
<CrazyLemon> yup
<dz0ny> http://i.imgur.com/7s60HjB.png
<matjaz> https://twitter.com/AlexJamesFitz/status/789562789920636928
<Pepelka> Alex Fitzpatrick auf Twitter: "Dyn says today's DDoS are in part being caused by Mirai botnet, which recently caused record-sized attack https://t.co/ShXsfiYRxr"
<CrazyLemon> we knew that
<idioterna> hm
<idioterna> a to so dnsi za pornhub?
<idioterna> pa res lej
<idioterna> they ain't takin chances
<idioterna> ddosajo jih pa i guess itak skos
<idioterna> zanc je bil en stat od njih kjer se je vidl kko zanimanje za "anal" kategorijo ful zraste vsakic ko je ramadan
<CrazyLemon> kr useful state majo
<CrazyLemon> pa a ne administrirajo pornhuba hrvati? oz. hrvaška firma
<idioterna> nimam pojma
<upd> https://twitter.com/YourAnonNews/status/789567995018289152
<Pepelka> Anonymous auf Twitter: "It's not the Russians, it's a completely unregulated @internetofshit dumping insecure ready-to-be-hijacked devices worldwide admin:password"
<pitastrudl> spat vsi
<speed-> civ6 je zunaj
<idioterna> admin:admin
<pitastrudl> kek
#ubuntu-si 2016-10-22
<upd> .napoved
<jabuk> Danes bo na Primorskem precej jasno, popoldne občasno zmerno oblačno. Drugod bo sprva tudi precej jasno, marsikje po nižinah pa bo zjutraj in dopoldne megla ali nizka oblačnost. Čez dan bo delno jasno z občasno povečano oblačnostjo. V Prekmurju in deloma na Štajerskem bo popoldne zapihal južni veter. Najvišje dnevne temperature bodo od 8 do 13, na Primorskem do okoli 16 stopinj C.
<jabuk> Jutri zjutraj bo na Primorskem že zmerno do pretežno oblačno. Drugod bo delno jasno, marsikje po nižinah pa bo megla ali nizka oblačnost. Čez dan se bo pooblačilo tudi v osrednji Sloveniji, na vzhodu bo oblakov manj. Megla se bo ponekod zadržala še dopoldne. Popoldne bo na Primorskem možna kakšna kaplja dežja, predvsem na severovzhodu pa bo zapihal južni ali jugozahodni veter. Najnižje jutranje temperature bodo od -2 do 3, ob
<jabuk> dnevne pa od 10 do 16 stopinj C.
<idioterna> hehe
<upd> hm
<upd> .g time slovenia
<upd> !g time slovenia
<Pepelka> Current Local Time in Ljubljana, Slovenia - Timeanddate.com https://www.timeanddate.com/worldclock/slovenia/ljubljana
<upd> win mi nastavu na 5
<jabuk> http://www.artschoolgeek.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/06/h7E4B96E6.jpeg
<upd> aha mogo resinhronizirat včeraj se mu je neki zmešal
<upd> sem Å¡el 1h prepozno v Å¡talo
<upd> se mi je čudno zdel kaj tolk mukajo :D
<idioterna> hehe
<zdobbie> wat een meh Saturday
<zdobbie> wat een meh zaterdag*
<idioterna> kr ok zaterdag je
<zdobbie> mah
<zdobbie> sonce sije
<zdobbie> nben nima rojstnega dne
<zdobbie> kolo je pa na servisu
<idioterna> prit v ljubljano, tukej je megla
<idioterna> s kolesom sm pa ze su
<zdobbie> yeah no
<idioterna> tut mrzlo je
<idioterna> sounds to me it would solve all your problems
<CrazyLemon> systemf masters i need your help
<CrazyLemon> activated service systemd1 failed
<CrazyLemon> enako za logind1
<CrazyLemon> launcher helper exited with unknown return code
<CrazyLemon> sam v maintenance mode me vrze
<CrazyLemon> ce izberem upstartp
<CrazyLemon> pa vtty
<idioterna> ja journalctl
<idioterna> pa poglej kaj je actual cause
<CrazyLemon> sysctl failed pravi failed to list units
<idioterna> journalctl sm reku
<idioterna> lahko tut journalctl -f
<idioterna> ce journald ne laufa bo pa res mal tricky
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: it's u msev- isn't it
<CrazyLemon> no journal files were founf
<CrazyLemon> found
<zdobbie> al pac precenjujem citrone?
<idioterna> to pomen da se ti sploh ne pozene systemd
<idioterna> sounds like you made it mad somehow
<CrazyLemon> sej zdaj sm v upstart zalaufal da mam vsaj tty
<CrazyLemon> sysctl --user pravi failed to connect to bus
<idioterna> ja, ce ti ocitno ne laufa systemd
<idioterna> sam zdej k si upstart pognal ti ne bo mogu vec
<idioterna> it's jealous like that
<CrazyLemon> se reboot cmd ne dela
<CrazyLemon> stupid sw
<CrazyLemon> evo..zdaj se pa normalno bootal
<CrazyLemon> wtf
<idioterna> mogoce zdej nisi slonel na "retard" tipki
<CrazyLemon> a je to super tipka?
<idioterna> mozno, bi mogu zgooglat
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie madona..tvoje kolo je več na servisu kot na cesti!
<zdobbie> ha
<zdobbie> hahaha
<zdobbie> ha
<CrazyLemon> funny..but true right?!
<idioterna> two wrongs don't make a true
<msev-> it wasn't me dressed in a plush lemon :D
<idioterna> lemons aren't plush
<idioterna> a nis ti farmacevt, valda bi mogu vedet to!
<idioterna> kosmate so breskve!
<idioterna> sup CrazyPeach
<msev-> evo pavza za 2 dni od mene. rejoice :D
<idioterna> nisi se dal linka na comparison unih deklet k si zanc omenju
<CrazyLemon> .vreme koper
<jabuk> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4m): 15.7°C @22.10.2016 9:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 52% jugovzhodnik 0.7 m/s (2.5 km/h)
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 05:32:14, Kulminacija: 10:50:39, Sončni zahod: 16:09:04
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 10ur 36min 49s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyLemon> such a sunny day
<zdobbie> tktk faca
<zdobbie> .yt smoke & retribution
<jabuk> Flume - Smoke & Retribution feat. Vince Staples & Kučka https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4fAzM5cI5FM
<CrazyLemon> .yt third parties john oliver
<jabuk> Third Parties: Last Week Tonight with John Oliver (HBO) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k3O01EfM5fU
<CrazyLemon> epic ^
<dz0ny> matjaz: pravjo da je mi box crap, ves video steka, pregreva itd
<CrazyLemon> .yt mi box review
<jabuk> MiBox Android TV Review - From Xiaomi - Compared to Nvidia Shield TV https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3wxTy_QW52U
<CrazyLemon> tale pravi da je ok..za average consumerja
<CrazyLemon> signonpluginpro[17954]: segfault at 7fe65660ab98 ip 00007fe650a745df sp 00007ffe864fdee0 error 4 in libQt5Network.so.5.6.1[7fe6509de000+16e000]
<CrazyLemon> tole mi kr naprej crasha
<CrazyLemon> pa gnome-terminal tudi občasno
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: jst na amd ne na intel nimam problemov pa sem začel z alpho
<dz0ny> sem kr zihr da je nekaj z hw
<dz0ny> lol
<dz0ny> [10487.024824] ACPI Error: Cannot release Mutex [PATM], not acquired (20160422/exmutex-393)
<dz0ny> [10487.024840] ACPI Error: Method parse/execution failed [\_SB.PCI0.LPCB.ECDV._Q66] (Node ffffa2a8f60ebc58), AE_AML_MUTEX_NOT_ACQUIRED (20160422/psparse-542)
<dz0ny> to si neki zacupru zdej
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny see
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny kako je lahko hw issue z systemd1 pa logind1
<CrazyLemon> pa sign on plugin process pa gnome-terminal
<CrazyLemon> mogoče je ker že od sam 14.04 updejtam
<CrazyLemon> mogu bi pa fresh install narest
<CrazyLemon> Average:	-0.01 kbit/s       silly openwrt
<CrazyLemon> http://siol.net/trendi/kulinarika/najboljse-pice-v-sloveniji-428104
<Pepelka> Najboljše pice v Sloveniji - siol.net
<CrazyLemon> pfft
<Pepelka> »Pice ostajajo eden od temeljev slovenske ljudske prehrane tudi v poplavi različnih prehranskih modnih muh od tapasov do burgerjev. Zadali smo si težko nalogo in med pestro ponudbo izbrali pet najboljših.«
<zdobbie> gone fishing https://i.imgur.com/TzEKwQq.gifv
<CrazyLemon> zakaj bluez service laufa na nonbluetooth napravi?
<jabuk> M 1.5 > 9.km  Z od ŽUŽEMBERKA @22/10/2016 18:42:50  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.82+N,+14.82+E
<zdobbie> just in case
<CrazyLemon> https://twitter.com/internetofshit/status/789841427702378496
<Pepelka> Internet of Shit auf Twitter: ""How'd your accounts get owned?" "Toaster. You?" "Washing machine.""
<CrazyLemon> lmao
<dz0ny> .yt like its over MNDR
<jabuk> Like It's Over (feat. MNDR) - Jai Wolf (Official Audio) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x6dKAPD267U
<skyx> lp
<skyx> dz0ny: tebe ze dolgo nisem videl :P
<matjaz> o/
<matjaz> skyx, maš še vedno probleme z gitlab runnerji?
<matjaz> :)
<CrazyLemon> to fresh install or not
<CrazyLemon> that is the question
<skyx> matjaz: ne sem resil :) rocno v config od runnerja dodal extra_hosts in je zacelo delati  ... ni bilo dovolj da sem v docker run parameter dodal :)
<matjaz> CrazyLemon, yes is always the answer!
<matjaz> skyx, za povezavo z drugimi imagei?
<CrazyLemon> matjaz even if rape is in question? :S
<matjaz> um, I don't want to answer that :)
<CrazyLemon> :>
<CrazyLemon> dont incriminate yourself
<CrazyLemon> smart!
<CrazyLemon> kaj je že tisti fancy image (iso) writing software? tist electron app
<CrazyLemon> etcher!
<dz0ny> sam disks rabiš :D
<dz0ny> ffs CrazyLemon be less fancy
<dz0ny> zdej si hujs k msev-
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny ma mel sm čudne izkušnje s temi privzetimi programi :)
<matjaz> a zdej so electron appi že za iso fajl zapečt?!
<matjaz> wat
<CrazyLemon> matjaz
<CrazyLemon> !g etcher
<Pepelka> Etcher by resin.io https://www.etcher.io/
<dz0ny> sej ne da to dd uporablja spodaj ...
<matjaz> what's wrong with dd? :(
<dz0ny> sej pravim da je CrazyLemon ratu hujs k msev-
<CrazyLemon> FU!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> matjaz cant click on dd :(
<pitastrudl> why not dd?
<zdobbie> hum https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yNm3DpKjGuE
<Pepelka> Arrival Film Exposed: Total Antichrist Propaganda (2016) #WhyAreTheyHere #Arrival - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Ted Chiang, the author of the story adapted to the film Arrival, set to release on 11.11.2016, is staunchly antichrist in his worldview. #WhyAreTheyHere #Ted...«
<dz0ny> slax0r: https://github.com/dz0ny/gobu/releases/tag/v0.7.2
<Pepelka> Release Fresh Colors · dz0ny/gobu · GitHub
<Pepelka> »gobu - Painless bootstrapping of golang«
<zdobbie> colours*
<dz0ny> posh
<zdobbie> poush?
<CrazyLemon> foush?
<zdobbie> Lemoun
<CrazyLemon> greg lemoun
<zdobbie> lemound*
<CrazyLemon> lemold*
<CrazyLemon> gre kdo surgeat?
<zdobbie> now why would anyone do that
<CrazyLemon> why would you not do that..killing virtual people is fun
<zdobbie> http://i.imgur.com/jKuI5hV.jpg
<zdobbie> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tGMIPUAizHQ
<Pepelka> Liam Neeson improv with Ricky Gervais, Stephen Merchant and Warwick Davis on Lifes Too Short - YouTube
<slovenian_> koliko ste povprečno stari?
<CrazyLemon> 43
<zdobbie> dva-umetna-kolka let
<slovenian_> verjetno dvajsetletnik ne pride pogoste sem, prvič irc uporabljam
<slovenian_> pogosto*
<CrazyLemon> verjetno zato ker si 20-letnik
<zdobbie> ne vemo povedat, ne vodimo statistike starosti
<matjaz> aaand he ded
<matjaz> this is why we can't have nice things!
<lynxlynxlynx> čist v duhu ubuntu
<matjaz> :D
<CrazyLemon> we dont need nice things
<CrazyLemon> we need useful things
<matjaz> dd is useful, etcher is nice
<matjaz> make up your mind!
<matjaz> :D
<pitastrudl> končno en ko je najbližje moji starosti med vsemi temi upokojenci
<pitastrudl> aaaaand he's gone
<matjaz> OI!
<pitastrudl> :P
<CrazyLemon> oo..pa ti si tudi uporabljal etcher! lepo da je obema nice!
<CrazyLemon> :>
<matjaz> not what I was trying to say DAMMNIT!
<msev-> Etcher se men ni vsec
<msev-> Premal funkcionalnosti prevec blinga
<pitastrudl> najbolš je to ko poješ prvi jogurt
<pitastrudl> in se spomniš da imaš še eneg
<pitastrudl> a
<pitastrudl> in še tega poješ
<pitastrudl> (y)
<CrazyLemon> msev- kaj pa je point etcherja?
<msev-> Da je simpl
<CrazyLemon> preprost način da spraviš image na napravo ja.. in če je program temu namenjen kako je potem premal funkcionalnosti :D
<msev-> Ksn advanced setting bi mogu bit da bi se zakompliciral UI mal bl hehe
<CrazyLemon> ker ti si advanced user ane? :>
<pitastrudl> dd is the only two letters you need
<pitastrudl> msev-:  imaš znc?
<CrazyLemon> double Ds
<CrazyLemon> hell yea
<pitastrudl> :D
<CrazyLemon> ln
<matjaz> g'night oldies!
#ubuntu-si 2016-10-23
<zdobbie> Sundays Schmundays
<idioterna> Jag måste klättra Javor!
<idioterna> tko k vsak dan i guess
<msev-> Pitastrudl mam panicbnc
<msev-> Zaenkrat
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O2Bsw3lrhvs
<Pepelka> The Boss Baby Official Trailer - Teaser (2017) - Alec Baldwin Movie - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Starring: Alec Baldwin, Lisa Kudrow, and Steve Buscemi The Boss Baby Official Trailer - Teaser (2017) - Alec Baldwin Movie Watch more Family and Animation vi...«
<pitastrudl> ok
<pitastrudl> CrazyLemon je kaj fajn grmelo v soboto slučajno?
<pitastrudl> sem prišel domov danes pa vse izključen
<pitastrudl> pc, router,modem itd, kaput
<pitastrudl> na srečo se ni nič pokvarlo
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl nope..tam v četrtek/petek
<dz0ny> .yt icona pop brightside
<jabuk4> Icona Pop - Brightside https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SC5GBIErMV4
<CrazyLemon> http://hub.dyn.com/static/hub.dyn.com/dyn-blog/dyn-statement-on-10-21-2016-ddos-attack.html
<Pepelka> Dyn Statement on 10/21/2016 DDoS Attack
<Pepelka> »It’s likely that at this point you’ve seen some of the many news accounts of the Distributed Denial of Service (DDoS) attack Dyn sustained against our Managed DNS infrastructure this past Friday,...«
<CrazyLemon> v bistvu nič takega ne razkrijejo
<zdobbie> k
<CrazyLemon> https://www.nasa.gov/multimedia/nasatv/index.html#public
<Pepelka> NASA Television | NASA
<Pepelka> »NASA Television provides live coverage of launches, spacewalks and other mission events, as well as the latest news briefings, video files, and the This Week @NASA report.«
<CrazyLemon> Coverage of the Installation of the Orbital/ATK Cygnus Cargo Craft to the ISS
<zdobbie> is it a Windows Installer?
<CrazyLemon> free -mh
<CrazyLemon>               total        used        free      shared  buff/cache   available
<CrazyLemon> Pomnilnik:        3,3G        1,3G        1,5G         29M        526M        1,8G
<CrazyLemon> hm...ena ploščica je šla po gobe
<CrazyLemon> čeprav dmidecode prepozna obe
<dz0ny> https://i.imgur.com/CghujRx.jpg some late hacking
<idioterna> hm
<idioterna> mene suni v sahu premaga, SF pa nisva se probala
<msev-> Dz0ny a je to ksn nov app of yours
<dz0ny> ne sam official chromeos pognajam na random hw :)
<dz0ny> with android apps
<msev-> Aja purdy cool
<msev-> A je velik hackeryja involved?
<dz0ny> some
<dz0ny> but old school one
<msev-> A ce bi mel gps prek usb seriala bi tut delal 😃
<dz0ny> why not?
<dz0ny> but define "delu"
<msev-> Da bi HereWeGo delal npr, aja bi rabu se magnetometer pa ostale senzorje
<msev-> Potem ostali appi npr Kodi pa igrce kko delajo, a je to viable system a sam za igrackat.
<CrazyLemon>  *-memory
<CrazyLemon>        description: System Memory
<CrazyLemon>        physical id: 8
<CrazyLemon>        slot: System board or motherboard
<CrazyLemon>        size: 8GiB
<CrazyLemon>  free -mh
<CrazyLemon>               total        used        free      shared  buff/cache   available
<CrazyLemon> Pomnilnik:        3,3G        2,1G        185M         37M        1,1G        1,0G
<CrazyLemon> makes no sense to me
<lynxlynxlynx> reboot
<CrazyLemon> zdaj delam memtest
<CrazyLemon> ta tudi zazna obe palcki
<idioterna> CrazyLemon: dmesg nekam pejstn
<idioterna> celga
<idioterna> no, od zacetka mislm
<idioterna> tam k ram probing dela
<idioterna> k pomoje je kej druzga fora
<idioterna> kokr da ne zazna palcke
<CrazyLemon> tezka bo..sredi memtesta
<CrazyLemon> sem pa na hitro pregledal dmesg..nic takega (jaz) nisem vidu
<CrazyLemon> tko da dunno
<idioterna> cak ti pokazem kko more zgledat
<CrazyLemon> covered ram oz neki takega je pisalo 3k MB rama
<CrazyLemon> to mi je bilo edino weird
<idioterna> CrazyLemon: http://dpaste.com/1FX7FYS
<Pepelka> dpaste: 1FX7FYS
<CrazyLemon> ne tega bi bilo
<CrazyLemon> bi pa bilo fino met :)
<zdobbie> kok mas spet ti probleme
<zdobbie> this didn't use to happen
<zdobbie> not saying I'm surprised
<zdobbie> but it didn't
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie ne vem
<CrazyLemon> zihr zaradi 16.10!
<zdobbie> prolyl
<CrazyLemon> tudi freezov /kernel panicov nism mel tam 2 tedna pol pa jovo na novo
<CrazyLemon> stupid yakkety
<idioterna> zakaj si pa upgradal
<zdobbie> na ja
<zdobbie> mogoc je pa APU kriv
<CrazyLemon> idiot coz it was suppose to be latest and greatest
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie a ni vedno?
<CrazyLemon> aja... gugl pravi da ma lord danes RD. :)
<CrazyLemon> vse najboljse :)
<zdobbie> as google fucking does
<zdobbie> vse najboljse
<CrazyLemon> evo ga..zdaj pa spet zazna 8gb
<CrazyLemon> stupid ubuntu
<zdobbie> .plosk
<jabuk4> http://i.imgur.com/uYryMyr.gif
<idioterna> kaj si pa naredu?
<idioterna> da je spet 8 giga?
<CrazyLemon> idioterna nič..
<idioterna> memtest pognal ? :)
<CrazyLemon> to ja
<zdobbie> naste https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kk8eJh4i8Lo
<Pepelka> La Roux - Bulletproof - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Music video by La Roux performing Bulletproof. YouTube view counts pre-VEVO: 8,877,218. (C) 2009 Polydor Ltd. (UK)«
<dz0ny> https://i.imgur.com/7WhnCfD.jpg
<CrazyLemon> but can you run steam is the question!
<dz0ny> sure
<dz0ny> prek chrobuntu
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie koliko je ura?
<zdobbie> odvisno od TZ
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie you are useless
<CrazyLemon> .time california
<jabuk4> Trenutni čas v California, USA je 10:37
<CrazyLemon> k
<zdobbie> aja, AMA cakas
<CrazyLemon> dvomim da bom čakal :)
<dz0ny> cigav ama?
<zdobbie> Elonino Muskerino
<zdobbie> talking rockets and shit
<dz0ny> ahhh
<dz0ny> https://flintos.io/
<zdobbie> dz0ny: there's like, nothing there
<lynxlynxlynx> yuck
<zdobbie> dz0ny: ti si se najbrz ze igral s FPGA?
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny thats so fancy..i thought you dont like fancy things :>
<msev-> a to je od googla lol
<speed-> od googleja
<dz0ny> zdobbie: soon
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: useful fancy things are good :)
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: a ti dela zdej :D
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny dela kaj? be more specific :D
<dz0ny> apu after reinstall
<idioterna> http://www.imdb.com/title/tt4698684/
<Pepelka> Hunt for the Wilderpeople (2016) - IMDb
<Pepelka> »Directed by Taika Waititi. With Sam Neill, Julian Dennison, Rima Te Wiata, Rachel House. A national manhunt is ordered for a rebellious kid and his foster uncle who go missing in the wild New Zealand bush.«
<idioterna> za pogledat.
<CrazyLemon> ni bilo reinstalla
<idioterna> mislm, priporocam.
<CrazyLemon> .imdb Hunt for the Wilderpeople
<jabuk4> Hunt for the Wilderpeople |31 Mar 2016 101 min| Adventure, Comedy, Drama
<jabuk4> A national manhunt is ordered for a rebellious kid and his foster uncle who go missing in the wild New Zealand bush.
<jabuk4> IMDB:8.0/10 (19,431 glasov) | Tomato: 7.9/10 145 reviews (users: 4.4/5 17038 reviews)
<jabuk4> Povezava: https://www.imdb.com/title/tt4698684
<CrazyLemon> 8 po imdbju
<CrazyLemon> cant be good
<idioterna> hm
<idioterna> a to je velik
<CrazyLemon> you tell me
<idioterna> aja tocn dobri filmi majo okol 6 ponavad tam
<CrazyLemon> med 6 pa 7 ..ja
<idioterna> aja ze vem zakaj
<idioterna> ena ful lustna bejba je not
<idioterna> pol pa folk zvezdice tala
<idioterna> al karkol ze nardis da dvignes score
<zdobbie> dz0ny: a obstaja ksn starter pack za to stvar?
<dz0ny> flint?
<dz0ny> like
<zdobbie> pa ne
<zdobbie> FPGA
<dz0ny> aja nope
<zdobbie> flint je vaporware atm
<dz0ny> :)
<dz0ny> razn to kar sm mel vhdl v srednji soli
<dz0ny> nism nikol nc pocel
<dz0ny> pa se to smo tist xilinx sam gledal :)
<zdobbie> riscv procesorje zaenkrat sibajo na FPGAjih, pa sem firbcen
<zdobbie> k bi rad riscv backend urihtu v JavaScriptCore, for shits and giggle and no profit
<zdobbie> zaenkrat moram vse skoz QEMU poganjat
<dz0ny> a v7 si vidu?
<dz0ny> zdobbie: v
<dz0ny> zdobbie: https://github.com/cesanta/v7
<Pepelka> GitHub - cesanta/v7: Embedded JavaScript engine for C/C++
<Pepelka> »v7 - Embedded JavaScript engine for C/C++«
<zdobbie> dz0ny: ne vidim, da bi mel tole JIT support
<zdobbie> tam je spas
<dz0ny> em to je jit, razem če si jaz narobe razlagam
<CrazyLemon> lol..zdaj Å¡e secondary display dela normalno
<CrazyLemon> da faq
<CrazyLemon> memtest is magical
<dz0ny> mal je bite premetov :)
<zdobbie> tole je sam interpreter https://github.com/cesanta/v7/blob/master/v7.c#L15451
<Pepelka> v7/v7.c at master · cesanta/v7 · GitHub
<Pepelka> »v7 - Embedded JavaScript engine for C/C++«
<zdobbie> kot JIT mislim pac dodatno optimizacijo hot spotov
<pitastrudl> CrazyLemon zgleda da je fuknl vn elektriko za par minut v soboto, omajgad
<zdobbie> omajgad how can u life
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl koper sux man
<pitastrudl> ripperino
<zdobbie> in the koperrino
<msev-> dons sm se sprehajal po zatoku :D
<msev-> lepe lesene bajte so nardil
<pitastrudl> a u kopru si biu
<pitastrudl> omg
<pitastrudl> pa nič ne rečeš
 * pitastrudl is heartbroken
<CrazyLemon> tisto je srmin..ni koper! :p
<msev-> sorry pitastrudl neki sm se slab počutu se mi ni dal družt :D
<msev-> sj bom še kj pršu i guess :) mate fajn toplo v primerjavi z nami gorenci
<CrazyLemon> ker piha veter z juga
<CrazyLemon> http://www.androidpolice.com/2016/10/23/xiaomi-mi-box-review-the-best-deal-around-for-android-tv-for-what-its-worth/
<Pepelka> Xiaomi Mi Box Review: the best deal around for Android TV... for what it's worth
<Pepelka> »There's a race to the bottom in the home entertainment world, created by the lower pricing for set-top boxes, the near ubiquity of built-in "smart" feature... by Michael Crider in Android TV, Mi Box, News, Reviews, Xiaomi / MIUI«
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny matjaz ^
<matjaz> yup
<matjaz> bom kupil
<msev-> a ni dz0ny reku da kao Å¡teka al nevem kaj
<msev-> Even basic 3DEven basic 3D games stutter and chop on the Mi Box. games stutter and chop on the Mi Box.
<matjaz> dont care
<msev-> aja
<msev-> why do u wanna feed the chinese :D hehe
<matjaz> why wouldn't I?
<dz0ny> matjaz video steka
<dz0ny> jaz bi se mal pocakal
<matjaz> ker? 4k?
<dz0ny> 1080p
<CrazyLemon> mali 450 pa fullHD Å¡teka?
<matjaz> to se men zdi mal sumljivo
<matjaz> ziher napaka appa ki je predvajal
<matjaz> ghledal sem en review za plex na tej Å¡katli
<matjaz> brez propblemov
 * CrazyLemon get matjaz a new keyboard
<matjaz> fak tipkovnica zresn se
<CrazyLemon> gets*
<matjaz> :D
<pitastrudl> če bi hotu podalšat kabl od navadnga ventilatorja za kišto, lahko komot naredim brez spajkalnika?
<pitastrudl> samo povežem žice skup pa čez z izolir trakom
<CrazyLemon> izolir trak ni najboljša rešitev ampak v teoriji..recimo da ja
<pitastrudl> mja, drugega nimam
<pitastrudl> so vredu tiste žice ki grejo iz napajalnika? mam en star komp
<pitastrudl> pa je itak neuporaben
<msev-> a pol je v kernelu napaka za ta mibox
<msev-> da ni vse idealno smooth glede na kr cool specse
<pitastrudl> napaka je k ni pi
<matjaz> pa fora je tud, da je wifi only in če maš crap router ti ne pomaga niti shield
<matjaz> jest bi ga itak imel na ethernet prkloplenga
<msev-> a kdo ve kko v kodiju nardit tak UI prbl. kot ga ima popcorn time
<msev-> pa da bi bil uzad popcorn time addon backend :D
<msev-> npr.
<matjaz> kr takoj se ustav
<msev-> matjaz, drgač si pa pol nalož terrariumtv gor :D
<matjaz> poglej kolk je ura
<msev-> na miboxa :D
<msev-> bom ja :D
<msev-> haah
<msev-> bo treba spat pa jutr v službo
<metalcamp> msev-, https://github.com/xbmc/xbmc git clone za začetek :)
<Pepelka> GitHub - xbmc/xbmc: Kodi Main Repository - By using this code you agree with our policy and will follow the GPLv2 license as included
<Pepelka> »xbmc - Kodi Main Repository - By using this code you agree with our policy and will follow the GPLv2 license as included«
<msev-> aja tega ni a kko
<metalcamp> mogoče obstaja, a ga še nisem zasledil
<pitastrudl> spaaaaaat
<msev-> indeed
#ubuntu-si 2017-10-16
<metalcamp-> jutro
<speed-> jutro
<napsy> lp
<slax0r> jutro
<slax0r> .btc eur
<jabuk> Vrednost BTC v EUR: last: 4771.34, low: 4562.00, high: 4877.25, bid: 4753.14, ask: 4771.24
<slax0r> ta teden 5k? :)
<speed-> 2k
<speed-> !!
<slax0r> ne nori
<slax0r> bom zgubil mojih 70eur :D
<speed-> slax0r si vido
<speed-> nesreco
<speed-> 2 sta mrla baje
<speed-> pri cestninski
<slax0r> ja
<slax0r> sopotnika
<slax0r> tovornjakar zabluzil, se odpelal mimo cesninske pa hoto it rigverc nazaj
<slax0r> tam pa tak ves kak je
<slax0r> omejitev 60
<slax0r> vsi se pa 120 skozi vozimo
<speed-> :))
<speed-> ja
<slax0r> tam ce radar postavijo mamo v mesci dni vsi telko kazni ka mo 5 let za njih delali
<slax0r> pa ce glih v avstriji
<speed-> :)
<speed-> ja
<speed-> to je res
<speed-> jaz se sicer probam pelat
<speed-> pod 100 :p
<slax0r> jaz tudi
<slax0r> samo veckrat ko se mimo pripelam se spomnim
<slax0r> ups
<slax0r> :D
<metalcamp-> ccc...
<matjaz> nič čudnega da je desno od ljubljane tolko nesreč :)
<dz0ny> a gre tle kdo na un redhat event v zagrebu?
<zdobbie> 'desno od Ljubljane'
<slax0r> dz0ny: nope
<zdobbie> kter je un?
<slax0r> zdobbie: tist
<zdobbie> aaa, un
<CrazyLemon> nope..tadrug
<CrazyLemon> https://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2017/10/severe-flaw-in-wpa2-protocol-leaves-wi-fi-traffic-open-to-eavesdropping/
<jabuk> Severe flaw in WPA2 protocol leaves Wi-Fi traffic open to eavesdropping | Ars Technica
<jabuk> KRACK attack allows other nasties, including connection hijacking and malicious injection.
<matjaz> dz0ny, jap, mi gremo
<slax0r> CrazyLemon: tu bo vec informacij: https://www.krackattacks.com/
<jabuk> KRACK Attacks: Breaking WPA2
<jabuk> This website presents the Key Reinstallation Attack (KRACK). It breaks the WPA2 protocol by forcing nonce reuse in encryption algorithms used by Wi-Fi.
<slax0r> zaenkrat je samo teorija, se ni real-life exampla
<dz0ny> well cakamo presentation
<dz0ny> sam omg
<slax0r> jap
<dz0ny> this will be fun
<slax0r> indeed
<matjaz> jap jap
<slax0r> vendar
<dz0ny> matjaz: mi as ?
<slax0r> no matter the result
<slax0r> jaz ostajam unhackable z tem :D
<matjaz> dz0ny, jest pa par sodelavcev
<dz0ny> slax0r: a k mas open wifi :)
<slax0r> dz0ny: da
<slax0r> :d
<slax0r> open, pa ssid COME AT ME BRO
 * CrazyLemon ima free wi-fi
<slax0r> in all seriousness, sem pa na kablu
<slax0r> no wpa there
<dz0ny> matjaz: zakon
<dz0ny> zgleda bo kr neki slovencev dol
<slax0r> https://imgur.com/LpE3kPs
<jabuk> Imgur: The most awesome images on the Internet
<jabuk> Post with 2 views.
<slax0r> epic translation...
<slax0r> :D
<matjaz> dz0ny, ti greš tudi?
<dz0ny> mhm
<dz0ny> https://twitter.com/dangoodin001/status/919798487776034817
<jabuk> Dan Goodin on Twitter: "A 2nd major crypto vulnerability being disclosed Monday involves millions of 1024- and 2048-bit RSA keys that are practically factorizable."
<speed-> um um ummmmm
<dz0ny> so change your rsa ssh keys
<dz0ny> dss keys are fine
<matjaz> WTF is this week even?!
<slax0r> dz0ny: dss?
<dz0ny> slax0r: https://security.stackexchange.com/questions/51567/why-are-dsa-keys-referred-to-as-dss-keys-when-used-with-ssh
<jabuk> Why are DSA keys referred to as DSS keys when used with SSH? - Information Security Stack Exchange
<slax0r> dz0ny: ah
<slax0r> :D
<CrazyLemon> slax0r what are you doing with your ass?!
<metalcamp-> dz0ny: o/
<metalcamp-> zaenkrat kaže, da grem
<dz0ny> mamo ubuntu majce :D?
<matjaz> jest mam Arch majco!
<zdobbie> whutnow
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny sure..shitload pri kiberpipi somewhere
<dz0ny> pipe ni vec
<dz0ny> majc tud ne
<CrazyLemon> torej nekdo ma ogromno majic za pucat prah :)
<CrazyLemon> oz. kolo!
<dz0ny> pretty sure they burned :D
<metalcamp-> matjaz: dress code kot na webcampu? :D
<matjaz> al pa en mulac v Nigeriji skače z ubuntu.si majco
<matjaz> metalcamp-, :D
<matjaz> ne vem kje mam tisti pulover
<metalcamp-> too bad
<slax0r> CrazyLemon: you don't want to know
<slax0r> matjaz: arch? blasphemy!
<matjaz> slax0r, a si ti slučajno na slackwareu? :D
<matjaz> https://www.krackattacks.com/
<jabuk> KRACK Attacks: Breaking WPA2
<CrazyLemon> a ima mogoče kdo kingstonove slušalke..hyperx cloud ii ?
<matjaz> so dal ven evo
<jabuk> This website presents the Key Reinstallation Attack (KRACK). It breaks the WPA2 protocol by forcing nonce reuse in encryption algorithms used by Wi-Fi.
<matjaz> CrazyLemon, kašne probleme maš spet?
<CrazyLemon> matjaz FU
<CrazyLemon> nimam problemov sam iščem mnenja
<CrazyLemon> :)
<matjaz> well, buy smth else :)
<CrazyLemon> matjaz a imaš te slušalke?
<matjaz> nope
<matjaz> Sennheiser ftw
<CrazyLemon> sure..also
<CrazyLemon> apple ftw
<CrazyLemon> also.. fanboys ftw
<slax0r> matjaz: am.. ne ze nekaj casa ne :(
<slax0r> na debianu trenutno
<slax0r> sem pa bil na slackware dobrih ~15 let
<b4d> zanimivo je kako smo tolerantni tukaj :D a sploh kdo uporablja ubuntu? :D
<slax0r> saj lahko grem dol :P
<slax0r> matjaz: bo pa prisel slack nazaj, ko bom mel koncno spet malo casa :D
<matjaz> jest se že par mesecev spravljam, da poskusim nixos
<b4d> jaz moram modro molcati:
<b4d> arwen | MacOSX 10.13 | Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-3540M CPU @ 3.00GHz | 8GB | 499,42GB SSD | Up: 5days,
<matjaz> ta vikend sem bil ful blizu!
<slax0r> b4d: get, out.
<matjaz> APPLE ALERT!!!!
<CrazyLemon> [11:47:47] <CrazyLemon>: apple ftw
<CrazyLemon> predicted that
<slax0r> Plantronics GameCom 388
<slax0r> najboljse slusalke
<slax0r> like
<slax0r> evar
<slax0r> cheap af, pa kar nocejo crknit
<CrazyLemon> looks fishy
<slax0r> mam jih ze mislim da cetrto leto
<slax0r> mulc v tem casu unicil ze trojne slusalke
<slax0r> neke "gaming" shizzle
<slax0r> te pa so mele ze veckratni izlet na tla, tudi enkrat v steno, pa se kar delajo
<speed-> APFLE
<zdobbie> STRUDLE
<matjaz> jest mam že popatchan WPA2 \o(
<speed-> ne nucas patchat
<speed-> samo debelejse stene :p
<slax0r> svinec v stenah
<matjaz> https://crocs.fi.muni.cz/public/papers/rsa_ccs17
<jabuk> ROCA: Vulnerable RSA generation (CVE-2017-15361) [CRoCS wiki]
<matjaz> Estonija ima 750000 kartic ki so vulnerable
<matjaz> whoa
<slax0r> le germans...
<slax0r> "To boost performance, the Infineon library constructs the keys' underlying prime numbers in a way that makes them prone to a process known as factorization, "
<slax0r> performance BOOST
<slax0r> fuck securitee
<slax0r> WE MUST BE FASTAH!
<slax0r> dayum, ta kraken api je slow af
<Matthai> a lahko eno arduino vprašanje?
<Matthai> imam int melody1[] = { NOTE_C4, NOTE_C4, NOTE_G3} - a lahko potem rečem  int melody = melody1;
<zdobbie> "Ne sprašuj, če lahko vprašaš"
<zdobbie> C4
<zdobbie> a to eksploziv stimas
<Matthai> note so to :-)
<zdobbie> suuure
<Matthai> hmm, ko si že omenil, lahko bi dal releje pa bi potem pokale različne količine ekploziva - za zvočni učinek :-)
<zdobbie> koncno si dal policiji povod
<Matthai> nah, mi je Å¡koda procesorjev :-)
<Matthai> v glavnem, zanima me, če lahko arraye takole nastavljam?
<Matthai> ker mi javlja neke neumosti v stilu: warning: invalid conversion from 'int*' to 'int' [-fpermissive]
<Matthai>  int melody = melody3;
<zdobbie> melody1[] = { ... } si nastavu array
<zdobbie> melody1 je potlej type int*
<zdobbie> kjer je melody1[0] == NOTE_C4, melody1[1] == NOTE_C4 itd.
<Matthai> ja, to razumem
<zdobbie> 'int melody' bi mel pa ktero vrednost?
<Matthai> ideja je, da imam 4 skladbe, ki bi jih spravil v knjižnico
<Matthai> potem bi pa samo rekel melody = melody1 ali pa melody2, itd...
<zdobbie> int* melody = melody1;
<zdobbie> melody je zdej pointer, ki kaze na pet zaporednih int polj, kjer so shranjeni ti notei
<Matthai> aha
<zdobbie> na teb pa je, da pazis, kako pobiras vrednosti iz tega arrayja
<zdobbie> ce imas 'int melody1[] = { NOTE_C4, NOTE_C4, NOTE_G3 }'
<zdobbie> in 'melody == melody1'
<Matthai> a zdaj pa lahko te melody1, melody2, itd. shranim v naprimer melodije.h?
<zdobbie> moras zdej pazit, da ne poberes ven recimo melody[3]
<zdobbie> ja
<Matthai> rečem pa potem tam:
<Matthai> #define int melody3[] = { NOTE_D4, NO_SOUND, NOTE_F4, ...}
<Matthai> ali brez define?
<zdobbie> brez definea
<zdobbie> s takim defineom zdefiniras 'int' v 'melody3[] = { NOTE_D4, NO_SOUND, NOTE_F4, ...}'
<zdobbie> kar ni ... optimalno
<Matthai> hmm... ne dela tako kot bi moralo
<Matthai> namesto da bi odšpilalo, se sliši "kar nekaj"
<Matthai> ok, zdaj vidim... originalni array ima 16 elementov, ta novi melody pa samo 2
<Matthai> ni mi pajasno zakaj
<Matthai> zdobbie, zdaj sem ugotovil, da mi samo dva elementa da notri
<Matthai> ne glede na velikost originalnega arraya
<zdobbie> Matthai: a lahko pokazes kodo?
<Matthai> un moment
<Matthai> https://pastebin.com/1hgXtW7r
<jabuk> #include "pitches.h"#include "melodies.h"const int buzzer = 9;// buzze - Pastebin.com
<zdobbie> Matthai: kolk not ti izpise za vsako melodijo?
<Matthai> Melodija ima 2 not.
<Matthai> Melodija 1 ima 16 not.
<Matthai> Melodija 2 ima 28 not.
<Matthai> Melodija 3 ima 58 not.
<Matthai> Melodija 4 ima 156 not.
<zdobbie> ja, problem je, kako sizeof() tule deluje
<zdobbie> sizeof(melody) vrne 2, ker gre za 'int*' type, ki je na tej platformi velik dva bajta
<zdobbie> sizeof(melody1) pa vrne '16', ker ima melody1 8 not v arrayu, vsak int je velik 2 bajta => 16
<zdobbie> sizeof(melody2) => 14 not => 28
<zdobbie> za vsak melody moras dat zraven se posebej melodyLength
<Matthai> huh
<Matthai> a ne da se pa recimo en array preprosto v drugega prepisati?
<zdobbie> tezko je, ce imas arrayje razlicnih velikosti
<zdobbie> ne vem pa, ce tale dialekt Cja na Arduinu kej takega podpira
<Matthai> ok, potem dodam tam v melodies Å¡e melody length in namesto sizeof(melody) uporabim to spremenljivko?
<zdobbie> da
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl ne nimam
<CrazyLemon> https://www.facebook.com/goran.fotograf/videos/10213913857178517/
<jabuk> Irska - kao u filmu day after tomorrow... - Goran Kovačević Fotograf
<jabuk> Irska - kao u filmu day after tomorrow 😯😯😯😯 Video by: Sarah Kavanagh
<zdobbie> kva je ta kraken ceski
<CrazyLemon> whos kraken
<zdobbie> octowuss
<CrazyLemon> why is (s)he/it such a wuss
<zdobbie> they*
<CrazyLemon> right..coz there's 8 of them?
<CrazyLemon> .btc eur
<jabuk> Vrednost BTC v EUR: last: 4821.00, low: 4615.81, high: 4873.00, bid: 4813.41, ask: 4821.00
<lynxlynxlynx> "Welcome to the Hotel Ljubljana ****s"
<lynxlynxlynx> a Å¡e kdo prvo misli, da je noter kaka cenzurirana kletvica?
<zdobbie> zakaj tist s na koncu?
<CrazyLemon> fuckers!
<CrazyLemon> dve zvezdici manjkata
<zdobbie> hotela z sestimi zvezdicami pa se nekej casa ne bo, fante!
<CrazyLemon> kako da ne?
<CrazyLemon> v dubaju je
<zdobbie> v LJ sem mislu
<CrazyLemon> bo že zoki poskrbu za kakšno zvezdico
<zdobbie> hotel Komunajzer
<lynxlynxlynx> to je od austria trend hotela, tako da niti nismo mi krivi
<lynxlynxlynx> čeprav je v lj
<lynxlynxlynx> CrazyLemon: za fucks je dovolj :)
<lynxlynxlynx> sam pol pogrešaš pridevnik
<zdobbie> Hotel Ljubljana Fucks
<zdobbie> huehuehue
<CrazyLemon> matjaz http://www.eha.digital/awards/european-hardware-awards-2016-winners-announced/
<jabuk> European Hardware Awards 2016 – Winners Announced | EHA
<CrazyLemon> its not sennheiser..its kingston
<lowk3y> re
#ubuntu-si 2017-10-17
<slax0r> jutro
<b4d> jutro
<metalcamp-> jutro
<zdobbie> jutr
<zdobbie> o
<zdobbie> 22 ljudi
<zdobbie> channel is dead
<metalcamp-> wut
<metalcamp-> .btc eur
<jabuk> Vrednost BTC v EUR: last: 4809.47, low: 4676.74, high: 4900.22, bid: 4796.97, ask: 4809.47
<matjaz> CrazyLemon, kakšen pa joke od nagrad
<matjaz> lohk bi se imenobvale "gaming starter kit" nagrade
<slax0r> wut wut wut?
<slax0r> kje kaj?
<slax0r> hm?!
<slax0r> a tole: http://www.eha.digital/awards/european-hardware-awards-2016-winners-announced/ ?
<jabuk> European Hardware Awards 2016 – Winners Announced | EHA
<matjaz> to ja
<speed-> AHOJ
<speed-> sailors!
<slax0r> salty sailor
<slax0r> har har har
<speed-> no pirates!!!
<slax0r> no ja
<slax0r> zmagovalci so kar ok
<slax0r> samo niso nvidia 10* bile komaj leta 2017?
<slax0r> a ne
<slax0r> Ti je bila 2017
<slax0r> damn, time flies
<speed-> damn
<speed-> skoraj vse mam
<speed-> :D
<slax0r> vseh 5 maticnih :D
<speed-> ne ne
<speed-> maticno mam eno drugo
<speed-> cpu mam malo boljsi, rame mam nekaj takega
<speed-> hladnilnik
<speed-> graficno itak nebom omenjal :D
<slax0r> daj no
<speed-> disk samo sem bil jew da je evo ne pro :D
<slax0r> pohvali se
<slax0r> :D
<slax0r> vidim da bom moral pocasi upgrejdat
<slax0r> samo zakaj bi, ce vse lepo laufa :)
<speed-> pa to gli
<slax0r> ko spilam je kot da bi 747 pristajal, ko pa delam pa ga ne slisim ^^
<speed-> :)))
<speed-> jaz ne spilam nic
<speed-> fakin shit
<speed-> ti rentam kisto?
<speed-> :)))
<speed-> monitor bom nucal edino
<speed-> enkrat!
<speed-> ko bom zacel spilati igrice:p
<slax0r> https://twitter.com/slax0rr/status/920181310886436866
<jabuk> Tomaz Lovrec on Twitter: "My name is on the next mission to Mars on @NASAInSight. Send your name today! https://t.co/WKsbjOQ5ZX"
<slax0r> gremo na mars ^^
<speed-> ko gequitam!
<zdobbie> sam ne jiti skoz Kocevje!
<speed-> neva
<speed-> fuck the bears!
<slax0r> if u no careful, dey fuck u
<speed-> yup
<idioterna> pa kaj mate tok prot seksu, a ste verni?
<speed-> jap
<napsy> seks je awesome :-)
<CrazyLemon> sex with a bear is awesome?
 * slax0r backs up slowly
<idioterna> sto ljudi in en medved, sto cudi in en medved.
<speed-> jup
<speed-> ta kanal je skrenil v napacno smer :D
<speed-> https://scontent-vie1-1.xx.fbcdn.net/v/t34.0-12/22554596_1426487354072901_1270868633_n.jpg?oh=f7a431f706f3dda2c35f8146660d5c38&oe=59E85FF6
<idioterna> aja no sej loh je vec medvedov i guess
<slax0r> sto medvedov in en clovek, sto medvedov in eno cudo?
<idioterna> if they all have a go and he survives... yes.
<speed-> perverts!
<napsy> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=678KQWzxI_s
<jabuk> Slon in Sadež - Medvedi - YouTube
<jabuk> Slon in Sadež - Medvedi
<napsy> ... it was due
<slax0r> in the words of our wise zdobbie
<slax0r> TFC
<CrazyLemon> https://www.komunajzer.si/piva/
<jabuk> Piva Komunajzer - komunajzer
<CrazyLemon> .btc eur
<jabuk> Vrednost BTC v EUR: last: 4819.50, low: 4710.86, high: 4900.22, bid: 4805.70, ask: 4819.50
<msev-> hahah
<zdobbie> > ta kanal je skrenil v napacno smer :D
<zdobbie> vec odavno
<CrazyLemon> oh..strava ma nov design
<msev-> in a je lepo
<CrazyLemon> l'po
<slax0r> lipo?
<matjaz> LiPo
<dz0ny> NiMh
<matjaz> LiFe!
<matjaz> also, dz0ny, boš kaj spisal glede tistega tvojega projekta z dnevno slikco?
<matjaz> sem samo nekaj bežno ujel, pa se mizdi zanimivo
<slax0r> <span class="foo" data-link="some url">label</span> $(".foo").click(function() { location.href = $(this).data("link") });
<slax0r> I'm speachless...
<matjaz> dz0ny, also, a greš na tiling WM?! vidm da si zvezdico stisnu na polybar repo :D
<slax0r> stalker much? :P
<matjaz> slax0r, heštegjesuisstalker
<slax0r> :D
<slax0r> skoraj sem si jezik polomil
<speed-> hešteg :D
<lowk3y> re
<CrazyLemon> je suiss talker? is that french
<speed-> oui
<speed-> svajcarski
<CrazyLemon> a se da komu spisat novico o 17.10 releaseu? :)
<slax0r> "Izdan nova razlicica Ubuntu Linux, 17.10"
<slax0r> yw
<slax0r> Izdana*
<CrazyLemon> tako..to je naslov
<CrazyLemon> sam Å¡e vsebino :D
<slax0r> "Vsi se veselimo nove razlizice Ubuntu Linux, 17.10. Isti kot prej, z nekaj popravki. <link do changelog>"
<slax0r> yw
<CrazyLemon> isti kot prej he said... .ISTI KOT PREJ
<zdobbie> "Ubuntu 17.10 je po defoltu preklopil na GNOME omizje. To pravzaprav ne zadeva nikogar, ker ga ni junaka, ki bi do zdaj uporabljal Unity."
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie you're hired
<CrazyLemon> do četrtka maš čas da napišeš novico..ktnx
<zdobbie> GONNA GET PAID
<slax0r> http://i.imgur.com/MiC6C6l.gifv
<speed-> woohoo
<jabuk> When you're poor as Sh*t and find money in an old jacket
<CrazyLemon> i'll buy you some ubuntu stickers if you do it
<speed-> spricer party?
<speed-> slax0r kda se bomo mi kaj blisnili
<speed-> ali ka zaj to
<speed-> to ni vec red
<slax0r> ne pijem vec...
<zdobbie> ...
<speed-> wat
<zdobbie> niti manj?
<speed-> ka te jetra si si ze zapravo?
<speed-> :D
<slax0r> jap :)
<zdobbie> za bitcoine prodal
<slax0r> dz0ny: a si mogoce ze delal kak gitlab-ci.yml za golang teste?
<slax0r> preden grem odkrivat toplo vodo
<CrazyLemon> MURSKA SOBOTA
<CrazyLemon> Model Letala je ostal na drevesu
<CrazyLemon> "tehnična pomoč" :D
<slax0r> :D
<slax0r> toti prekmurci
<speed-> cist so smotani ja
<speed-> ni jim vec pomoci.
<slax0r> ja res
<dz0ny> slax0r: nope
<jabuk> M 1.5 > 41.km  S od RADELJ OB DRAVI @17/10/2017 12:11:39  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.98+N,+15.31+E
<msev-> damn ful sm si spimpal vim, z nerdtreejem pa polno drugih stvari pa sm a
<msev-> *pa sm za vse pozabu kko se uporablja
<msev-> pismo sm retard
<slax0r> nerdlol
<msev-> indeed
<idioterna> msev-: prevec se okol deklet sukas
<idioterna> ce hocs bit nerd ne mors zgublat cajta s tem
<slax0r> a to samo macoti kot so msev- dobijo +v ?
<msev-> :D
<idioterna> mislm da je to kuzno znamenje
<msev-> hahah
<speed-> macoti :D
<idioterna> da se ne nalezes
<msev-> to sm zj marked 4 ban :D
<idioterna> btw baje gonoreja postaja odporna na antibiotike
<msev-> jap baje
<msev-> dons bo KI na TVju
<metalcamp-> 'that's what she said'
<idioterna> kaj boste pa kazal?
<slax0r> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I5sVELxLrf8
<jabuk> Helena Blagne - Macho - YouTube
<msev-> je bil predstavljen en izjemen dosežek - proteinski origamiji :D
<idioterna> not bad
<metalcamp-> :D
<speed-> ey ey ey
<speed-> why u like that
<msev-> speed-, welcum to the club :D
<idioterna> shut up, you're a macho now
<speed-> it's my club now!
<zdobbie> welcum indeed
<slax0r> metalcamp-: unexpected s, expected ;
<slax0r> :P
<msev-> speed-, ma wingman yo
<speed-> wellcum.at
<msev-> zj mi loh pomagaš pecat s svojimi dolgoletnimi izkušnjami :D
<idioterna> ta wellcum.at je pa nek huge pano ob gorenjski avtocesti
<zdobbie> > ma wingman yo
<zdobbie> perfect
<idioterna> so me otroc sprasval kaj to pomeni
<msev-> si povedal direkt? :D
<idioterna> sm mogu razlozit da uni k so tok sitni da se noben noce lupckat z njimi morjo pol tja jit
<msev-> aaa lepo
<metalcamp-> a msev-?
<metalcamp-> :D
<zdobbie> kaj pa ti delas na avtocesti s kolesam?
<idioterna> zdobbie: otrokom sm kazu kje se ne sme kolesart
<msev-> haha
<zdobbie> as otroke vsaj na nadvoz poslal
<idioterna> hm?
<idioterna> ne k nimajo fullyjov
<idioterna> ne morjo tok visok skoct
<metalcamp-> slax0r: nisem poštekal, danes sem bolj počasen...
<slax0r> 13:27      metalcamp- : 'that's what she said'
<slax0r> metalcamp-: ^ :p
<slax0r> unescaped ' :P
<metalcamp-> aja
<metalcamp-> pa res
<metalcamp-> dayum
<slax0r> https://idonotdespair.files.wordpress.com/2014/07/m2-freeway-cyclist-sydney.jpg
<slax0r> idioterna: ^ ?
<idioterna> slax0r: podobn, sam da ta po napacni strani voz :)
<idioterna> no, pa vsi ostali tut :)
<metalcamp-> gre kdo na devops meetup naslednji teden?
<slax0r> devnops
<zdobbie> devlols
<matjaz> more like lolops
<zdobbie> OK NO
<msev-> zakaj k prtisnem leader: "," pa nn , da bi togglal nerdtree mi najprej izpiše rezultat zadnjega iskanega niza da ga ne more najdt v dotičnem fajlu
<slax0r> https://i.imgur.com/S6SYSVZ.mp4
<slax0r> horry shiet
<msev-> nevermind sm si naštimal ctrl+N
<msev-> oz ctrl+n
<speed-> I quit msev club!
<zdobbie> kak drek je to
<zdobbie> can't quit
<speed-> :'(
<matjaz> fakrji so mi na carini ustavili Amazfit :(
<slax0r> hue hue hue
<zdobbie> s kot si ga pa narocu ffs
<matjaz> pisalo je da je EU skladišče, pa ni
<matjaz> tko da NI HAO madafakz
<zdobbie> more like HI HA-OH HOHOHOHO
<msev-> kok je stala urca
<matjaz> 89€
<metalcamp-> https://scontent.flju2-2.fna.fbcdn.net/v/t1.0-9/22450149_1855599061120130_4283690319000270658_n.jpg?oh=69a6508050d8ab7dee0bde278fc7eb62&oe=5A66B657
<metalcamp-> .btc eur
<jabuk> Vrednost BTC v EUR: last: 4734.61, low: 4690.00, high: 4900.22, bid: 4729.70, ask: 4734.61
<metalcamp-> oh noes
<zdobbie> .btc eur
<jabuk> Vrednost BTC v EUR: last: 4768.90, low: 4690.00, high: 4900.22, bid: 4760.00, ask: 4768.90
<zdobbie> no worrireenos
<slax0r> buy buy buy
<matjaz> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DMOXweAVwAARet6.jpg
<zdobbie> what a fucken millenial
<metalcamp_> https://locust.io/
<jabuk> Locust - A modern load testing framework
<CrazyLemon> https://www.facebook.com/Stirimeteo/videos/1973081586240541/?hc_ref=ARSCQxuFsgKhZ4eebuxdGE-LIeKgX1mcpZvueQ_T-nk2DKkhN6rRsNHyAcJ0tR-8nVg
<jabuk> StiriMeteo.com - Hurricane Ophelia filmed by an Italian...
<jabuk> Hurricane Ophelia filmed by an Italian shipIn the sea of Cork Harbour, Ireland *.Video by: Cataldo Gianluca. 👍👍 via Meteo Reporter Storm
<CrazyLemon> holy shit
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl
<idioterna> zakaj je to holy shit
<idioterna> dezuje pa valovi so
<CrazyLemon> ker so ogromni valovi
<idioterna> ja pa sej je atlantik
<Matthai> idioterna, kako preverim oz. izpišem  ECDSA key na serverju?
<idioterna> v kaksnem formatu?
<idioterna> ponavadi cat /etc/ssh/sshd_host_key al kaj je ze
<Matthai> hja, javi mi offending key ko se probam sshjat
<idioterna> cat /etc/ssh/ssh_host_ecdsa_key
<Matthai> pa bi rad preveril na serverju
<idioterna> aja ne
<idioterna> to ti javi zato ker se je key spremenil, ko si na novo instaliral
<Matthai> v bistvu sha256 bi rabil preverit
<Matthai> idioterna, ne vem če
<Matthai> namreč, PO instalaciji sem se sshjal gor
<Matthai> včeraj je še delao b.p.
<idioterna> a z istim userjem?
<Matthai> jap
<Matthai> je pa res, da sem vmes kišto rebootal
<idioterna> ja ne vem kako lahko to preveris ne da se sshjas gor
<Matthai> gor sem z VNC konzolo
<idioterna> aha ja poglej v /etc/ssh
<idioterna> tam mas keye
<idioterna> ssh-keygen -l -f /etc/ssh/ssh_host_ecdsa_key
<idioterna> bi ti moralo izpisat fingerprint
<Matthai> aha, to sem iskal, ja
<Matthai> hmm, dejansko mi javi drug SHA256, ampak je pa res, da je ta key za root@cryptopia
<idioterna> ne vem
<Matthai> eh... napačen key sem gledal
<Matthai> ED25519 je preavi
<Matthai> in fingeprint je isti, samo pri meni je lokalno drug shranjen
<Matthai> čudno
<CrazyLemon> http://g.co/advancedprotection
<jabuk> Advanced Protection Program
<jabuk> The strongest account security made to protect the personal data and information of people most at risk of phishing, hacking and targeted digital attacks.
<CrazyLemon> a tole dela na linuksih?
#ubuntu-si 2017-10-18
<slax0r> jutro
<idioterna> dan
<slax0r> .btc eur
<jabuk> Vrednost BTC v EUR: last: 4680.20, low: 4642.69, high: 4850.63, bid: 4680.70, ask: 4701.59
<slax0r> buy buy buy
<idioterna> maybe.
<metalcamp-> jutro!
<slax0r> .btc eur
<jabuk> Vrednost BTC v EUR: last: 4627.41, low: 4600.00, high: 4850.63, bid: 4601.04, ask: 4627.38
<napsy> lp
<zdobbie> .btc eur
<jabuk> Vrednost BTC v EUR: last: 4617.53, low: 4600.00, high: 4850.63, bid: 4600.24, ask: 4617.53
<slax0r> buy buy buy
<zdobbie> .btc eur
<jabuk> Vrednost BTC v EUR: last: 4586.24, low: 4550.01, high: 4850.63, bid: 4566.20, ask: 4586.14
<napsy> oh-oh
<metalcamp-> sell sell sell
<speed-> GOGOGO 2.5k !!!
<speed-> err
<speed-> 2k !!!
<metalcamp-> 1k!!!
<metalcamp-> *buyallthebitcoins*
<speed-> na 1k bo padel
<speed-> ko jaz na 2k grem all in
<speed-> :p
<metalcamp-> :D
<speed-> tocno 5sekund za tem
<speed-> kak kliknem buy
<metalcamp-> you do that
<metalcamp-> bomo počakali
<speed-> ;)
<slax0r> metalcamp-: buy buy buy
<metalcamp-> .btc eur
<jabuk> Vrednost BTC v EUR: last: 4574.00, low: 4550.01, high: 4850.63, bid: 4574.00, ask: 4578.43
<metalcamp-> bom počakal do kosila
<metalcamp-> :)
<metalcamp-> razen, če se speed- prej odloči za nakup
<speed-> jaz se bom odloco na 2.5
<speed-> ali pa 2
<speed-> :p
<zdobbie> 3, za ziher
<speed-> samo to sranje vec nigdar nebo 2k:(
<zdobbie> a to sem ze povedu
<zdobbie> kaksno sranje je ta kraken
<napsy> zakaj?
<zdobbie> povsem nestabilno, ce bi rad ksn order na hitro oddal
<zdobbie> mece ven tri razlicne errorje, potem pa vidis, da je dejansko polovico teh orderjev dejansko registriral
<zdobbie> cez pet sekund so orderji ze executani
<zdobbie> ti mas pa naenkrat trikrat vec rippleov, kolkr si jih zelel met
<metalcamp-> let's make our own kraken
<metalcamp-> with blackjack and...
<speed-> zakaj ne bistamp?
<speed-> meni je tisto skos delalo super
<b4d> hookers
<metalcamp-> win
<jabuk> http://i.imgur.com/lmmBt.gif
<metalcamp-> dat lag
<metalcamp-> win
<jabuk> http://cdn-media.hollywood.com/images/l/victory_620_080712.jpg
<b4d> win
<jabuk> http://cdn-media.hollywood.com/images/l/victory_620_080712.jpg
<b4d> :D
<b4d> jabuk I am dissapoint
<metalcamp-> that's not random
<CrazyLemon> http://www.rtvslo.si/gospodarstvo/borzni-komentar/ko-o-bitcoinu-govorijo-frizerke-in-peki-je-cas-za-umik/435416
<jabuk> Ko o bitcoinu govorijo frizerke in peki, je čas za umik :: Prvi interaktivni multimedijski portal, MMC RTV Slovenija
<jabuk> Japonska po več kot izgubljenem desetletju spet dosega spodbudne gospodarske dosežke, kar se zrcali tudi na tokijskem delniškem trgu, ki je dosegel najvišjo raven po letu 1996.
<slax0r> .btc eur
<jabuk> Vrednost BTC v EUR: last: 4575.00, low: 4421.94, high: 4850.63, bid: 4574.67, ask: 4575.00
<CrazyLemon> https://www.virgin.com/richard-branson/two-million-dollar-heist
<jabuk> The two million dollar heist | Virgin
<CrazyLemon> silly business person
<CrazyLemon> 'the heist team' ..souns legit
<speed-> wtttf
<speed-> glihkar se ene 30ljudi vsipalo v pisarno
<speed-> pa so 5min tu bluzili
<speed-> pa odsli :D
<metalcamp-> .btc eur
<jabuk> Vrednost BTC v EUR: last: 4510.00, low: 4421.94, high: 4850.00, bid: 4507.00, ask: 4510.00
<pitastrudl> speed- so prisli na ogled živine
<pitastrudl> :D
<zdobbie> "in zis area we have ze Balkan-boys"
<metalcamp-> :D
<pitastrudl> "do not tap the glass, it might disturb them"
<CrazyLemon> "do not feed them"
<speed-> :D
<speed-> https://scontent-vie1-1.xx.fbcdn.net/v/t35.0-12/22641800_1427713613950275_1520149762_o.jpg?oh=1f8395bc0dd62f2cc96257875ec2634a&oe=59E9832A
<speed-> glejte jih
<speed-> sem jih slikal!!!
<speed-> ko zivali
<speed-> jaz njih
<speed-> ne oni mene
<speed-> :p
<pitastrudl> haha
<speed-> toliko o zivalskem vrtu!!!
<pitastrudl> če je šefe vedu bi res lahk povedu ane
<pitastrudl> mogoče ni povedu
<pitastrudl> ker so novi lasntiki
<pitastrudl> :D
<zdobbie> "guten tag, can we have some spoonz bitte"
<zdobbie> jih je sefe prpelu v pisarno, pa reku, "lejte, tile mi pa servis za porschea placujejo!"
<zdobbie> o wuddup https://i.imgur.com/I0j65c4.jpg
<metalcamp-> lol
<speed-> ej
<speed-> uzaljen sem
<speed-> ta porsche vec stane firmo vsak mesec kak jaz
<speed-> wtf
<speed-> to me je resno prizadelo...
<zdobbie> kaj pa oni Saso?
<zdobbie> se kar lakira?
<speed-> jaa
<speed-> drugi teden bi mogel koncat tam
<speed-> pa ga hocejo do novega leta
<slax0r> .btc eur
<jabuk> Vrednost BTC v EUR: last: 4515.47, low: 4421.94, high: 4815.00, bid: 4512.00, ask: 4515.38
<slax0r> bomo se malo pocakali? :)
<slax0r> metalcamp-: ? zdobbie ? :)
<zdobbie> ready
<zdobbie> jebemu mast ej
<zdobbie> spet
<slax0r> wut?
<metalcamp-> .btc eur
<jabuk> Vrednost BTC v EUR: last: 4480.10, low: 4421.94, high: 4799.99, bid: 4480.10, ask: 4490.00
<metalcamp-> slax0r: verjetno kraken :D
<zdobbie> ja, kraken
<slax0r> kraken je...funky
<slax0r> .btc eur
<jabuk> Vrednost BTC v EUR: last: 4554.09, low: 4421.94, high: 4799.99, bid: 4535.00, ask: 4554.09
<slax0r> sem ze 2x mimo brcnil ker kar noce in noce sprejet narocil
<zdobbie> najbolj varno je limit order skoz spravt, zato ker ce je treba kej v nuji oddat, si prec v tezavah
<slax0r> ko je bil prej zjutraj pod 4500 sem hotel oddat order da bi kupil ko je zacel rasit
<slax0r> saj mi ni uspelo
<slax0r> potem pa refresham in kar mam bitcoine
<slax0r> kupil pri ~4515 ali nekak tak
<slax0r> hotu prodat ko je od 4620 zacel padat
<slax0r> saj spet ni slo
<slax0r> mi je padel skoraj na 4580 dokler sem spravil order skoz
<slax0r> saj ne da bi to predstavljalo mi nevem kako izgubo z temi par evrami ki jih mam not, sam vseeno, it's annoying :)
<zdobbie> IT ME
<zdobbie> fffffffffffffffffffffffff
<slax0r> kupil
<slax0r> bitcoin padel?
<zdobbie> .btc eur
<jabuk> Vrednost BTC v EUR: last: 4491.00, low: 4421.94, high: 4799.99, bid: 4485.00, ask: 4490.01
<zdobbie> se kr je na 4.5k
<zdobbie> zdej me bolj moti to, DA JE SELE FAKIN SREDA
<slax0r> saj se malo pa bo mali petek
<zdobbie> .btc eur
<jabuk> Vrednost BTC v EUR: last: 4469.00, low: 4421.94, high: 4799.99, bid: 4469.00, ask: 4470.00
<zdobbie> takle mamo
<slax0r> kako to da danes tako pada?
<zdobbie> da lahko kupimo
<zdobbie> in smo do velikega petka v profitu!
<zdobbie> naslednji teden pa jovo na novo
<slax0r> mislim, ponavadi pade ko je kaksna negativna novica, kot recimo ICO ban na kitajskem
<slax0r> danes pa nisem nic kaj v tej smeri zasledil
<zdobbie> ajme
<zdobbie> .btc eur
<jabuk> Vrednost BTC v EUR: last: 4445.00, low: 4342.50, high: 4799.99, bid: 4424.76, ask: 4440.00
<zdobbie> sej bo!
<zdobbie> na velki petek!
<slax0r> .btc eur
<jabuk> Vrednost BTC v EUR: last: 4445.93, low: 4342.50, high: 4799.99, bid: 4442.20, ask: 4444.98
<zdobbie> .btc eur
<jabuk> Vrednost BTC v EUR: last: 4615.00, low: 4342.50, high: 4799.99, bid: 4620.35, ask: 4622.90
<zdobbie> well then
<slax0r> buy buy buy?
<zdobbie> sell
<zdobbie> ces pr 4500 kupoval
<slax0r> nimam kaj prodat trenutno :)
<slax0r> I'm out
<slax0r> zdobbie: a si nastavis cez noc order da kupis ce pade na 4500 ?
<slax0r> primer samo, kaj pa ce pade do 4300? :)
<zdobbie> ne, tistga sem si popoldne
<zdobbie> jah
<zdobbie> kaj mores?
<zdobbie> kaj pa, ce pade na 2000?
<zdobbie> optimalno itak ne mores postavt stvari, ker ne ves, do katere mere in v katero smer bo sla
<slax0r> nimas pa kao failsafe opcije da bi rekel ce pade pod 4000 prodaj vse
<slax0r> tudi te ki bi jih teoreticno sedaj kupil pri 4500
<zdobbie> mas to opcijo, nastavis vse btc na sell, limit 4000
<slax0r> kje? o.O
<zdobbie> new order, izberes intermediate varianto
<zdobbie> order -> sell,
<zdobbie> amount -> whatever, order type -> limit, pa dolocis vrednost
<slax0r> hm, tnx
<slax0r> "Your order may have failed. Please refresh the page and check your orders. Contact support if necessary."
<slax0r> I hate kraken
<zdobbie> ce bi se rad bolj profi pocutu, mas tole https://trade.kraken.com
<jabuk> BTCEUR - Kraken trading platform
<jabuk> Advanced real-time trading platform for the Kraken exchange
<slax0r> kaj je pa post limit order?
<slax0r> nima veze kak se pocutim, rad bi da dela ^^
<zdobbie> https://support.kraken.com/hc/en-us/articles/203053246-Other-Order-Options
<jabuk> Other Order Options – Kraken
<jabuk> Conditional Close Orders: A Conditional close order creates an order for closing a position at the same time that the order for opening...
<zdobbie> za popizdit
<zdobbie> slax0r: pod advanced formo mas se vec zabave
<zdobbie> tam loh na primer nastavis v enem susu, da kupis znj btc, ko vrednost pade na e.g. 4400, potem pa jih prodas, ko naraste na 4600, al pa ko vrednost naraste za 3%
<slax0r> to ravno nekaj berem ja
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl evo..benchmarknu pa nič :)
<CrazyLemon> gpu ni šel čez 63°C
<slax0r> gpu so hot right now
<CrazyLemon> Matthai
<CrazyLemon> aaaarghhhhh
<CrazyLemon> tale dan informacijske varnosti na IJS
<CrazyLemon> a se lahko vsak prijavi?
<pitastrudl> nice
<pitastrudl> a dela CrazyLemon
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl for now
<pitastrudl> nice
<CrazyLemon> mi je pa ubuntu zmrznu dve minuti po tem ko sm bootal :D
<CrazyLemon> tko da..this shit is strange
<zdobbie> edin ti s takimi problemi!
<zdobbie> to najbrz korelira s tem, da si edini ubuntu uporabnik na kanalu
<CrazyLemon> aye
<CrazyLemon> the only fool around
#ubuntu-si 2017-10-19
<jabuk> M 1.2 > 10.km  V od OBREŽJA @19/10/2017 03:09:35  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.85+N,+15.83+E
<metalcamp-> jutro
<speed-> jutro
<speed-> btc still not on 2k? :(
<metalcamp-> .btc eur
<jabuk> Vrednost BTC v EUR: last: 4751.51, low: 4342.50, high: 4794.89, bid: 4752.61, ask: 4770.02
<metalcamp-> nope
<metalcamp-> CrazyLemon: kdaj bo ubuntu 17.10 iso? danes?
<msev-> CrazyLemon, a si že bil v unški koliševki :D
<msev-> kaj pa v veliki ledeni jami v paradani :D
<msev-> to zj preizkušam kok svojo regijo poznaš :P
<slax0r> jutro
<slax0r> .btc eur
<jabuk> Vrednost BTC v EUR: last: 4721.81, low: 4342.50, high: 4794.89, bid: 4713.62, ask: 4719.50
<slax0r> buy buy buy
<slax0r> ta kraken... hjao...
<slax0r> api hiter ko mrtev konj
<zdobbie> "last: 4721.81" go on ... buy
<slax0r> actually, I sold
<slax0r> samo je bila trenutna cena 4720, pa ta cas ko je kraken api sprejel moj order je cena padla za na 4710
<slax0r> potem pa spet cancel ni prijel :X
<dz0ny> https://seap.samsung.com/linux-on-galaxy
<jabuk> Linux on Galaxy | SEAP
<dz0ny> https://www.sammobile.com/2017/10/18/samsung-dex-gets-support-running-linux-os-linux-galaxy-app/
<jabuk> Samsung DeX gets support for running Linux OS through Linux On Galaxy app - SamMobile
<CrazyLemon> metalcamp- danes.. ponavadi okrog 16.00
<CrazyLemon> metalcamp- a sprašuješ zato ker bi rad napisal novico
<CrazyLemon> :P
<metalcamp-> joj
<metalcamp-> bom videl popoldan kaj bo
<metalcamp-> ne bom nič obljubljal zaenkrat
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny to pomeni da boš kupu n8 ? :)
 * dz0ny hides
<dz0ny> naah
<dz0ny> je pa zakon da podpirajo usb-c hdmi
<dz0ny> mislim ne rabiš met dex
<CrazyLemon> usb-c hdmi ?
<CrazyLemon> how does that look like
<dz0ny> like any other dongle
<dz0ny> sej to mas za prenosnika
<dz0ny> pac isto je
<CrazyLemon> aja ti o adapterju govoriš
<slax0r> .btc eur
<jabuk> Vrednost BTC v EUR: last: 4794.62, low: 4342.50, high: 4795.00, bid: 4787.16, ask: 4794.65
<slax0r> -.-
<slax0r> mislim da je prodaja bla napacna odlocitev :)
<slax0r> https://imgur.com/F105N7w
<jabuk> Imgur: The most awesome images on the Internet
<jabuk> Post with 2 views.
<zdobbie> zakvaj
<slax0r> zdobbie: pri 4710 sem prodal, zdaj pa raste...
<zdobbie> jah, jeba
<zdobbie> probej po malem prodajat
<slax0r> ma dobro, kupil pa prej pri 45xx
<zdobbie> nekej na 4710, nekej na 4750, nekej na 4800
<zdobbie> problem je 3 orderje skoz spravt :>
<slax0r> btw, za tisto vceraj, a ni tako da ce zdaj naredis order za prodajo pri 4000, a ne more nekdo potem ze takoj sedaj odkupit tvojih BTCjev pa tudi ce je trenutna market cena 4800?
<zdobbie> ne
<CrazyLemon> http://releases.ubuntu.com/17.10/
<jabuk> Ubuntu 17.10 (Artful Aardvark)
<pcpostar> Pople, u alive here?
<CrazyLemon> nope
<pcpostar> Skratka - vprašanje glede tega 0day exploita na temo WPA2 - Je dovolj, ce se nadgradi samo cliente ali je 'nujno' nadgradit tudi APe?
<CrazyLemon> tako cliente kot apje
<CrazyLemon> also.. https://www.ubuntu.si/povezave/
<jabuk> Povezave – Ubuntu Slovenija
<CrazyLemon> metalcamp- če boš slučajno kaj pisal ^
<zdobbie> slucajno ...
<CrazyLemon> lej..lahko slučajno se znajde na ubuntu.si/wordpress/admin strani ter slučajno klikne prispevek -> nov prispevek
<CrazyLemon> in nato napiše od 150-250 besed
<CrazyLemon> ter doda povezavo..spet slučajno na ubuntu.si/povezave
<CrazyLemon> za prejem različic Ubuntu
<CrazyLemon> :D
<pcpostar> @crazyLemon Se prav oboje. Okej, cool. Uf.. kdaj bodo novi FWji za vse vse vse home routerje.... :)
<dz0ny> pcpostar: clienti so bl problem, ker nepatchanim lahko vsiliš podatke v promet
<dz0ny> tko da VPN obvezno ce gres na kako konferenco :)
<CrazyLemon> pcpostar sej je že zdaj zunaj :)
<CrazyLemon> https://lede-project.org/releases/17.01/notes-17.01.4
<pcpostar> Ja, sej zame me ne skrbi. Sam vsi ti domaci routerji, pa... APji po firmah... to bo Å¡e kr neki priloznosti za... let's say testings :)
<pcpostar> Ves, kolk folka ma doma pac official FW na APih.:)
<CrazyLemon> veš koliko folka ima <7.0 android na telefonih
<CrazyLemon> :D
<zdobbie> .btc eur
<jabuk> Vrednost BTC v EUR: last: 4820.00, low: 4342.50, high: 4830.00, bid: 4816.05, ask: 4820.00
<zdobbie> kva mors
<CrazyLemon> sell sell sell
<matjaz> ti routerji od ponudnikov interneta ne bojo nikoli popatchani
<matjaz> I guarantee it!
<speed-> zakaj bi bili
<speed-> saj majo range do prve stene
<speed-> :p
<sasa84> CrazyLemon: kdaj pride ubuntu?
<sasa84> oo, mi že mamo!
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 takrat ko napišeš novico
<CrazyLemon> ffs
<CrazyLemon> !
<metalcamp-> :D
<metalcamp-> CrazyLemon: po novem sem jaz dežurni novinar?
<sasa84> ja... nek vanja vardjan :D
<sasa84> vardan? :D
<sasa84> kje je sploh ta tip zdej
<metalcamp-> sasa84: potem že raje slavko bobovnik
<sasa84> al pa bergant ...pa se še ven mečeš katere jezike vse govoriš :P
<metalcamp-> ne, ne
<metalcamp-> bobovnik
<metalcamp-> ni primerjave z njim
<zdobbie> the fuck
<zdobbie> za ponedeljek kaze napoved 28 stopinj
 * slax0r pripravi kopalke
<metalcamp-> good...
<metalcamp-> zdobbie: ja, samo ne v slo :)
<zdobbie> pa res
<zdobbie> zavedu me je The "Weather" Channel
<CrazyLemon> bastards
<zdobbie> pitastrudl: i need a headset
<zdobbie> kvaj se priporoca?
<metalcamp-> master card?
<metalcamp-> mastercard, actually
<zdobbie> huh
<zdobbie> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k85mRPqvMbE
<jabuk> Crazy Frog - Axel F - YouTube
<jabuk> Is Crazy Frog catchy or just plain annoying? Vote here: http://www.udiscovermusic.com/stories/catchy-most-annoying-songs Listen to more from Crazy Frog: http...
<metalcamp-> http://music.lukaprincic.si/album/albatross-ep
<jabuk> Albatross EP | Luka Prinčič .
<metalcamp-> nova deviator > axel f
<metalcamp-> pismo, to je eden tistih groznih komadov
<metalcamp-> joj
<metalcamp-> http://radiostudent.si/znanost/znanstveni-britoff/proteinski-origamiji
<jabuk> Proteinski origamiji
<jabuk> Raziskovalna skupina s Kemijskega inštituta v Ljubljani je objavila študijo, v kateri sopredstavili umetno ustvarjene proteine, ki so se sposobni zložiti v kompleksne tridimenzionalne proteinske kletke. Ker se kletke tvorijo z zvijanjem ene verige aminokislin, podobno kot pri origamiju zvijamo papir, so avtorji strukture poimenovali proteinski origami. Svoje odkritje so raziskovalci in raziskovalke objavili v ugledni reviji Nature
<jabuk> Biotechnology.
<metalcamp-> msev-: you famous now
<zdobbie> ne zgleda, da je zraven https://www.nature.com/nbt/journal/vaop/ncurrent/full/nbt.3994.html
<jabuk> Design of coiled-coil protein-origami cages that self-assemble in vitro and in vivo :Nature Biotechnology :Nature Research
<jabuk> Protein origami using coiled-coil building blocks produces self-assembling polyhedral cages for diverse applications.
<sasa84> a tud pod contributions ga ni?
<zdobbie> ne vem :>
<zdobbie> ce ne druzga, je podporni team, na katerem vse sloni
<zdobbie> zato je najbrz zadnjih par tednov dost tih ... se na zmenke ne hodi
<zdobbie> ker ce bi, bi zvedl
<sasa84> zdobbie: true that!
<metalcamp-> :D
<metalcamp-> .btc eur
<jabuk> Vrednost BTC v EUR: last: 4777.40, low: 4342.50, high: 4837.00, bid: 4778.00, ask: 4783.00
<sasa84_> huhu
<pitastrudl> zdobbie_ js mam g430 ze ene 4 leta
<pitastrudl> zdej mas tut ene novejse
<pitastrudl> sam nevem, kao če hočeš dobro kvaliteto zvoka mors gledat bolj tiste audofilske
<pitastrudl> za ta denar
<pitastrudl> ker "gaming" is just a gimmick
<pitastrudl> sam men so g430 dobre zarad naušnikov, so dobr materjal
<pitastrudl> no leather/fake leather
<pitastrudl> and so washable
<pitastrudl> zvok je kul, drugače tudi uhaja zvok in ni neki najbolsa izolacija
<pitastrudl> to so vse v rangu tm 50-60€
<pitastrudl> če maš dovol dobro zvočno vzem g230 ker g430 pridejo z svojo usb zvočno k je tut vredu
<pitastrudl> js bi tut počas nove rabu ker grejo te počas po gobe sam nobenih ni takih kot g430
<metalcamp_> .btc eur
<jabuk> Vrednost BTC v EUR: last: 4798.76, low: 4539.85, high: 4837.00, bid: 4780.30, ask: 4798.76
<idioterna> o
<zdobbie_> -o
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl hyperx cloud ii
<Matthai> CrazyLemon, tole si videl: https://telefoncek.si/2017/10/19/codeweek-delavnice/
<jabuk> Codeweek delavnice
<jabuk> Ta vikend (21. in 22. oktobra) bomo sodelavci iz IJS skupaj s CodeWeek Slovenija Zvezo prijateljev Mladine Moste-Polje za otroke izvedli serijo delavnic s ka...
<CrazyLemon> Matthai nisem
<CrazyLemon> sem te pa hotu vprašat zakaj za vraga telefoncek :D
<CrazyLemon> drugač pa kudos
<CrazyLemon> všeč mi je vse kar je v zvezi projekta Botrstvo
<CrazyLemon> :)
<CrazyLemon> če želiš lahko poshaream na ubuntu.si fb/twitter/g+
<zdobbie_> educate yerself https://telefoncek.si/vizitka/
<jabuk> Vizitka
<jabuk> Informacijska tehnologija, družba in človekove pravice.
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie_ še vedno ne piše zakaj telefoncek :D
<Matthai> CrazyLemon, mah, imena Pravokator sem se naveličal
<Matthai> Telefonček imam že par let registrirano
<Matthai> pa nisem uporabljal
<Matthai> sem se pa potem odločil, zamenjal ime, design, tehnologijo (namesto Wordpress uporabljam statiko - Jekyll)
<Matthai> server je tudi drug
<Matthai> Debian namesto Ubuntu... v glavnem kompleten redesign :-)
<CrazyLemon> debian..you like outdated software? :p
<CrazyLemon> like i said.. če želiš lahk poshaream zadevo
<Matthai> lahko, komot
<Matthai> drugače so me pa nagovarjali na OpenBSD
<Matthai> pa sem se potem odločil, da imam vseeno preveč rad življenje :-)
<e1e> hello
<CrazyLemon> is it me you are looking for?
<e1e> hej CrazyLemon kaj bo dobrega?
<CrazyLemon> hej e1e
<CrazyLemon> tole bo dobro https://telefoncek.si/2017/10/19/codeweek-delavnice/
<jabuk> Codeweek delavnice
<jabuk> Ta vikend (21. in 22. oktobra) bomo sodelavci iz IJS skupaj s CodeWeek Slovenija Zvezo prijateljev Mladine Moste-Polje za otroke izvedli serijo delavnic s ka...
<e1e> zanimivo
<e1e> a ta vikend so vse te delavnice
<CrazyLemon> ja
<e1e> a si ti tud pri kakšni zraven?
<CrazyLemon> žal ne
<CrazyLemon> mene noben ne mara :(
<e1e> ah ni tako hudo, sigurno je kaj takega, kar bi lahko ti naredil ;)
<metalcamp_> *plot thickens*
<CrazyLemon> e1e seveda..sendviče bi lahk komot naredu
<CrazyLemon> !
<e1e> haha, pa Å¡e kej druga tud
<metalcamp_> e1e: as in napisal novico o novem ubuntu releasu?
<metalcamp_> :D
<CrazyLemon> ne bi ti tega naredu metalcamp_
<CrazyLemon> ker vem da komaj čakaš da napišeš novico
<CrazyLemon> :D
<e1e> a to Å¡e ni objavljen?
<CrazyLemon> ne :(
<e1e> kaj pa čakate?
<metalcamp_> e1e: glas razuma
<metalcamp_> se javiš?
<metalcamp_> :D
<e1e> hehe, pol bo novica sam o ubuntu MATE ;)
<CrazyLemon> zmenjeno!
<metalcamp_> we can live with that
<CrazyLemon> e1e torej računamo nate za novico o ubuntu mate
<CrazyLemon> metalcamp_ bo napisal o ubuntuju
<CrazyLemon> jaz pa kubuntu,xubuntu ter lubuntu :>
<e1e> jaz mam itak največ dela, ker je največ novosti
<CrazyLemon> kako največ novosti.. cel ubuntu je čist nov
<e1e> cel glih ni...
<e1e> kako se Heads-Up Display (HUD) prevede?
<CrazyLemon> iskalni meni
<CrazyLemon> https://wiki.lugos.si/slovenjenje:pojmovnik
<e1e> ok, nebi nikoli uganla lol
<e1e> kaj pa snaps?
<e1e> tega Å¡e pa ni noter
<zdobbie_> to je okrajsava za 'snapshot'
<zdobbie_> tko da bi morda bilo treba kej s tega prevoda izpeljat
<CrazyLemon> look at this guy ^
<CrazyLemon> actually making sense.. for a change
<e1e> ti novi "paketi" oz namestitvene datoteke?
<zdobbie_> posnetek => snetek
<zdobbie_> haeeyyyy
<CrazyLemon> and he's back
<zdobbie_> ma dej!
<zdobbie_> cist OK je
<e1e> še kakšen drug predlog?
<CrazyLemon> povej kontekst
<e1e> Shipping snaps by default
<CrazyLemon> hm..
<CrazyLemon> pozabu sm kako smo to prevajali v ubuntuju
<e1e> a ste že celo prevajal?
<zdobbie_> SNETKI
<CrazyLemon> e1e celo kaj?
<CrazyLemon> ubuntu ma snape že kar nekaj časa
<e1e> ja vem
<e1e> sam ne po defultu
<CrazyLemon> po defaultu že vsaj leto če se ne motim
<e1e> https://ubuntu-mate.community/t/ubuntu-mate-17-10-will-ship-a-snap-by-default/15064
<jabuk> Ubuntu MATE 17.10 will ship a snap by default - Announcements - Ubuntu MATE Community
<jabuk> Ubuntu MATE is pioneering pre-installed snap support by being the first distro to ship a snap by default. For the Ubuntu MATE 17.10 release the pulsemixer snap, a console based mixer for PulseAudio, will be installed by &hellip;
<CrazyLemon> https://www.ubuntu.si/2016/04/ubuntu-16-04-lts-je-tu/
<jabuk> Ubuntu 16.04 LTS je tu! – Ubuntu Slovenija
<CrazyLemon> paketi snap
<e1e> ok
<e1e> kako se pa Global menu prevede?
<e1e> CrazyLemon prosim če popraviš tole za Emby https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/artful/+source/ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu/+pots/slideshow-ubuntu-mate/sl/37/+translate
<jabuk> Browsing Slovenian translation : Slovenian (sl) : Template “slideshow-ubuntu-mate” : Artful (17.10) : Translations : ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu package : Ubuntu
<e1e> in tole https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/artful/+source/ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu/+pots/slideshow-oem-config-ubuntu-mate/sl/32/+translate ponujata
<jabuk> Browsing Slovenian translation : Slovenian (sl) : Template “slideshow-oem-config-ubuntu-mate” : Artful (17.10) : Translations : ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu package : Ubuntu
#ubuntu-si 2017-10-20
<metalcamp-> https://slo-tech.com/novice/t709762#crta
<jabuk> Prispel je Ubuntu 17.10 @ Slo-Tech
<jabuk> Sredina oktobra je vsako let čas za izid nove verzije najbolj priljubljene distribucije Linuxa in tudi letos imamo pred seboj Ubuntu 17.10, ki je izšel pred nekaj urami. To je bila izmed teže pričakovanih verzij, saj prinaša odmik od grafičnega vmesnika Unity, ki se je poslovil, privzeto h GNOME. Artful Aardvark (zvita podzemska svinjka), kakor se nova verzija neuradno imenuje, je že na voljo za prenos, a za namizne računalnike le 
<jabuk> 64-bitni...
<metalcamp-> CrazyLemon: prehiteli so nas!
<speed-> jutro
<slax0r> aja
<slax0r> jutro
<slax0r> .btc eur
<jabuk> Vrednost BTC v EUR: last: 4755.00, low: 4692.60, high: 4837.00, bid: 4750.00, ask: 4755.00
<matjaz> https://www.facebook.com/LADbible/videos/3796335877080241/
<jabuk> LADbible - Batdad with the most inappropriate comments... 😂😂
<jabuk> Batdad with the most inappropriate comments... 😂😂
<matjaz> I frekin lol'd
<lowk3y> re
<matjaz> o7
<metalcamp-> slax0r: ping
<slax0r> metalcamp-: pong
<slax0r> ok
<zdobbie> ok?
<slax0r> metalcamp-: pong
<slax0r> no. 2
<slax0r> zdobbie: mhm
<zdobbie> .yt tame impala let it happen
<jabuk> Tame Impala - Let It Happen https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pFptt7Cargc
<matjaz> dons grem pa v zdobbieland!
<matjaz> mal predprekmurje pogledat
<metalcamp-> slax0r: evo me
<zdobbie> matjaz: a se kej dogaja
<zdobbie> a ste na sejmu?
<matjaz> sejmu?
<matjaz> čega?
<zdobbie> pa nek feel the future majo
<matjaz> ne, po en laptop grem
<zdobbie> as you do
<zdobersek> I'll bite -- kam?
<slax0r> metalcamp-: pingal si me
<matjaz> zdobersek, TEAL al nekaj podobnega
<matjaz> to ja, outletko
<metalcamp-> .btc eur
<jabuk> Vrednost BTC v EUR: last: 4791.73, low: 4735.90, high: 4837.00, bid: 4792.34, ask: 4804.36
<Matthai> Evo: https://github.com/MatejKovacic/EKG
<jabuk> GitHub - MatejKovacic/EKG: Arduino Nano based EKG monitor.
<jabuk> Arduino Nano based EKG monitor.
<zdobbie> a to je ta pojoci EKG?
<CrazyLemon> metalcamp- popravek
<CrazyLemon> prehiteli so tebe
<CrazyLemon> :>
<CrazyLemon> metalcamp- ST novica je meh
<CrazyLemon> ne omenjajo da je privzeto ubuntu dock gor
<CrazyLemon> ne omenjajo ubuntu appindicators
<CrazyLemon> (ki sicer ne delajo)
<CrazyLemon> ne omenjajo da ubuntu gnome ne obstaja več.. in da tisti ki nadgradijo z ubuntu gnome bodo uporabljali ubuntu
<CrazyLemon> lightdmja ni več
<CrazyLemon> gumbi so Å¡li "nazaj" na desno stran
<metalcamp-> FRIYAY!
<metalcamp-> *throws table*
<zdobbie> FRIYAO
<jabuk> M 1.1 > 16.km JZ od HRASTOVELJ @20/10/2017 18:17:16  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.4+N,+13.78+E
<CrazyLemon> https://www.ubuntu.si/2017/10/kubuntu-17-10-je-tukaj/
<jabuk> Kubuntu 17.10 je tukaj – Ubuntu Slovenija
<CrazyLemon> vsaj nekdo da se je spomnu napisat novico!
<CrazyLemon> http://atrix.io/
<jabuk> Atrix token
<CrazyLemon> https://siol.net/novice/predsedniske-volitve/kdo-vas-bo-najbolj-preprical-anketa-451784
<jabuk> Najbolj vas je prepričal Boris Popovič - siol.net
<jabuk> Na Planet TV je bila na sporedu predvolilna oddaja Preverjenih 9, v okviru katere smo preverili splošno znanje predsedniških kandidatov in...
<CrazyLemon> dear god no
#ubuntu-si 2017-10-21
<slax0r> jutro
<slax0r> .btc eur
<jabuk> Vrednost BTC v EUR: last: 5173.90, low: 4760.02, high: 5200.00, bid: 5160.00, ask: 5171.79
<slax0r> m(
<CrazyLemon> holy shit
<CrazyLemon> a taka cena zaradi ubuntu releasea ???
<slax0r> definitivno
<CrazyLemon> .stran www.twitter.com
<jabuk> www.twitter.com je dosegljiva!
<CrazyLemon> well not for me!
<slax0r> https://isup.me/www.twitter.com
<slax0r> no? ok then
<slax0r> jaz tudi pridem gor bp
<CrazyLemon> imdb also down
<CrazyLemon> for me
<CrazyLemon> isup.me also down :D
<slax0r> si ziher da si na internetu? :P
<CrazyLemon> ne :D
<CrazyLemon> youtube dela, facebook dela!
<slax0r> ce facebook dela potem ostalo itak ne rabis :P
<CrazyLemon> glavno da youtube dela!
<CrazyLemon> strava pa soundcloud tudi ne deva
<CrazyLemon> PING www.telekom.si(www.telekom.si (2a00:ee0:3a:1::80:27)) 56 data bytes
<CrazyLemon> From 2a00:ee0:0:222::2 (2a00:ee0:0:222::2) icmp_seq=1 Destination unreachable: Address unreachable
<slax0r> kaj pa ipv4?
<CrazyLemon> spljoh nič
<CrazyLemon> arnes pa se odziva
<CrazyLemon> prek v6
<slax0r> silol... :)
<CrazyLemon> k.. we are now up 2 date
<CrazyLemon> ffs
<CrazyLemon> ne znam naštimat zncja več
<CrazyLemon> sodelavec napiše sms (sicer nimam njegove telefonske - z razlogom)
<CrazyLemon> pa se model podpiše "X"
<CrazyLemon> ffs
<zdobbie> such an alpha male
<CrazyLemon> such an idiot :D
<idioterna> po bi se Y podpisu
<idioterna> surely
<CrazyLemon> zdaj se je pa podpisal "D" v drugem sporočilu :D
<CrazyLemon> priceless
<idioterna> XD je cartman, a ni
<CrazyLemon>  ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<idioterna> tilt your head
<zdobbie> mogoc je bil pa D typo
<slax0r> maybe he wants the D
<zdobbie> and X marks his spot
<CrazyLemon> u jelly?!
<idioterna> more like pudding
<jabuk> M 1.4 > 3.km  Z od ILIRSKE BISTRICE @22/10/2017 00:19:12  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.56+N,+14.22+E
#ubuntu-si 2017-10-22
<msev-> CrazyLemon, mislm da morš deviški pas gor dat :D
<CrazyLemon> https://i.imgur.com/YyZDqYq.png
<CrazyLemon> silly people
<CrazyLemon> election info link pa pelje na dvk-rs.si
<CrazyLemon> .btc eur
<jabuk> Vrednost BTC v EUR: last: 5033.34, low: 4907.77, high: 5250.00, bid: 5030.10, ask: 5033.34
<CrazyLemon> a ste oddali svoj glas za pahorja in zakaj ne?!
<zdobbie> ker je mona
<CrazyLemon> ti si mona!
<CrazyLemon> najlepši predsednik v zgodovini slovenije je!
<idioterna> mona lisa?
<idioterna> he does look a bit like her
<zdobbie> ce je tolk lep, nej gre za mistra slovenije
<idioterna> ministra?
<idioterna> sej je bil
<CrazyLemon> ^ true that
<zdobbie> ni bil minister
<CrazyLemon> minister ministrstva of being a pretty boy!
<idioterna> primarni minister je bil
<zdobbie> praminister
<zdobbie> regardless
<zdobbie> kle se nej prijavi http://www.misterslovenia.com
<jabuk> Mister Slovenia
<jabuk> misterslovenia
<CrazyLemon> a ma kdo openwrt/lede router ter urejen dostop do modema?
<CrazyLemon> https://paste.sh/08LF7b1w#J9Aw_UQx_I7NDa98YoauEjn-
<jabuk> paste.sh · encrypted pastebin
<CrazyLemon> tole je trenutno v configu pa ne dela
<CrazyLemon> nanka malo!
<zdobbie> nanka what
<CrazyLemon> it does not work!
<CrazyLemon> tis meh
<CrazyLemon> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DMrko7XUMAE4UzM.jpg:large
<CrazyLemon> .radar
<jabuk> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<jabuk> Satelitska slika oblačnosti: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/satelit.jpg
<CrazyLemon> that red sh1t is serious
<dz0ny> kr ja
<dz0ny> net je extra počasen
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: zakej ne WAN
<dz0ny> a ni fw po default na ta chain vezan
<dz0ny> als is svojega spisal
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: pa TTL morš odštet k greš na modem
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny kako misliš zakaj ne wan.. sj je wan
<dz0ny> sam firewal mogoče ne pusti?
<dz0ny> dej modem interface v isti zone kot lan
<dz0ny> pa zohr dropa paketa ce je ttl prevelik
<CrazyLemon> fckin sh1te i tell you
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny je wan.. https://i.imgur.com/W8xClR5.png
<zdobbie> to pa ni OK
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: dej modem pod lan
<zdobbie> jsm prpravlen!
<CrazyMelon> dz0ny kaj da dam na lan
<dz0ny> modem
<CrazyMelon> interface ali firewall ali vse?
<dz0ny> firewall
<CrazyMelon> interface pa je ostal na wan (eth0.2), firewall na lan pa ne dela
<CrazyMelon> zdaj bom dal interface na lan (eth0.1)
<CrazyMelon> pa spet ne bo deval :D
<CrazyMelon> ker sem tole že vse poskusu.. ne vem kaj ga matra
<CrazyMelon> meh..gonna reboot this sh1t
<zdobbie> glhf
<CrazyMelon> twas done
<CrazyMelon> fast fingers boy...fast fingers indeed
<zdobbie> ljga
<CrazyMelon> kerga
<jabuk> M 1.7 > 7.km JV od JELÅ AN @22/10/2017 19:47:45  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.45+N,+14.32+E
<CrazyLemon> .radar
<jabuk> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<jabuk> Satelitska slika oblačnosti: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/satelit.jpg
<CrazyLemon> ping
<jabuk> CrazyLemon: pong
<idioterna> https://i.redd.it/lwin56fisdsz.png
#ubuntu-si 2018-10-15
<Lurk69v2> jes sem najdu eno 1060 3GB v eni i7 skatli za 350€ pred pol leta
<Lurk69v2> če maš srečo pa najdeš na bolhi enga gamerja ki menja škatlo vsaki dve leti ker hoče igrat vse na ultra, se včasih da dobit dobre komponente za pametno ceno
<napsy> lp
<zdobbie> whuddup
<slax0r> jutro
<slax0r> Lurk69v2: z 1060 ne bos igral vse na ultra :P
<zdobbie> 720p maybe
<slax0r> nope
<zdobbie> yope
<slax0r> mogoce kak star spil
<slax0r> pa 28fps
<zdobbie> bru
<slax0r> h
<speed-> jo
<speed-> ka nasi retardi so zjebali edavke?
<CrazyLemon> imposibru
<metalcamp> speed-: kako lahko zjebeš že zjebano stvar?
<slax0r> hold my beer
<slax0r> :D
<slax0r> sasa84: \o/
<speed-> metalcamp pa to se jaz isto pitam :D
<speed-> samo zdaj je error direkt
<speed-> :D
<metalcamp> meni je včeraj še vse delalo
<metalcamp> *hides*
<speed-> wat?
<speed-> meni ni v petek
<speed-> pa ne danes
<speed-> http://shrani.najdi.si/?43/Gi/3zQEP1qU/edavki.png
<speed-> juhej!
<slax0r> kek
<zdobbie> KEKD
<zdobbie> did u try CTRL+R
<sasa84> ooo slax0r :D
 * sasa84 je vstala od mrtvih... ves prejšnji teden je bla kaput :\
<speed-> haha
<speed-> pa dobro sem jim placal isto kak prejsnji mesec
<speed-> pa te preverim ko pride enkrat online :D
<speed-> ce so postali bolj greedy
<zdobbie> prispevke?
<slax0r> sasa84: what happened?
<slax0r> down with the sickness?
<speed-> zdobbie, da
<speed-> samo do 20. morem vies pa se ovi ddv-o crap oddat
<speed-> :D
<speed-> upam da porihtajo
<zdobbie> rok za prispevke je sicer mislim da zdej 20.
<zdobbie> od enkrat lani
<zdobbie> pa davki delajo, fwiw
<speed-> meni dela samo prva stran
<speed-> ko kliknem zavezanca
<speed-> pa crkne
<zdobbie> majkemi
<zdobbie> pocist cache
<speed-> pa sem vse
<speed-> pa nedela mi pa da ga jebes
<zdobbie> eh
<sasa84> slax0r, sem en tak čudn prehlad fasala da ... lepo praznovanje rd :\
<speed-> na laptopu mi tudi negre
<zdobbie> http://www.fu.gov.si/fileadmin/Internet/Davki_in_druge_dajatve/Podrocja/Prispevki_za_socialno_varnost/Novice/2016/161222_5-dnevni_zamik.pdf
<linkdoggo> ^ https://tinyurl.com/mv6w6yd ^
<speed-> a tako :D
<speed-> zanimivo
<speed-> sicer jaz jim ponavadi 10 ze placam
<speed-> ker 10 vnesejo oni ta avtomatski PODO
<zdobbie> ja
<zdobbie> k da dobis popust zard tega
<speed-> hehe
<speed-> pa to je failsafe
<speed-> da ne pozabim :D
<slax0r> sasa84: se bday si imela? ja vse najboljse :)
<slax0r> zdaj si rosno mladih 23? ;)
<sasa84> hvalaaaaa slax0r  :)
<sasa84> rosnih 24 :P
<sasa84> 24!=24+10 :P
<CrazyLemon> holy cow you're old!
<CrazyLemon> vse najboljše xoxo :)
<sasa84> tenkju CrazyLemon
<Lurk69v2> slax0r: ni treba vse na ultra, lohka počas pa maš za večkrat, pa ene 200 tolarjev pršparaš
<Lurk69v2> drgač pa na ssd z i7 vseen vse leti, sam da je na high namest na ultra
<Lurk69v2> na 1080
<speed-> ultra ultra!
<speed-> po skoraj 2 letih sem zastartal nek malo bolj zahteven spil
<slax0r> na 1080p ali gtx1080?
<slax0r> in disk ti nebo ravno pri grafiki kaj pomagal :D
<speed-> in sem ugotovil da mam 'pokvarjen' napajalnik
<speed-> koja panika! :D
<slax0r> ko hoce povucit, pa zmanjka "materiala" :D
<speed-> ja
<speed-> kak sem startal se je vse skup ugasnilo
<speed-> te me se moja v sumo zvlekla
<speed-> sem tam bil tak nervozen
<speed-> ka nisem znal ce je napajalnik ali graficna ali ka drugo
<speed-> :D
<slax0r> a v sumo hodita? :D
<speed-> ja enkrat sva sla
<speed-> :D
<speed-> ona hodi
<speed-> meni se neda
<speed-> sva sla kostanje brat zadnjic malo
<speed-> sicer jaz sem te tak enega fajn pripafkal
<speed-> pa malo glumo se pa ta :D
<pitastrudl> vse najbolse sasa84 :)
<sasa84> hvala pitastrudl
<sasa84> :)
<zdobbie> gz on the level-up
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4sO5-t3iEYY
<linkdoggo> ^ Kanye West Donald Trump Cold Open - SNL - YouTube ^
<zdobbie> literally old
<CrazyLemon> no u
<zdobbie> u more
<CrazyLemon> sad..but true
<zdobbie> Ajebiga.
<CrazyLemon> kvaces
#ubuntu-si 2018-10-16
<napsy> lp
<metalcamp> o/
<CrazyLemon> o7
<pitastrudl> \o
<zdobbie> _ó
<CrazyLemon> oh..a new haircut?!
<msev-> fu je drgač medmet al kko se reče unim besedam k označujejo živalske zvoke, fu pomeni globoko dihati oziroma iz češčine tut napihniti, pihati...tko da ubistvu fukati ne izhaja iz angleščine ampak iz naših slovanskih jezikov #val202
<msev-> zlomleno roko mam :(
<napsy> #randomfactoftheday :)
<CrazyLemon> we want more random facts!
<slax0r> paul allen died
<slax0r> it's random
<slax0r> and it's fact
<CrazyLemon> yea..thats not random but its a fact
<CrazyLemon> rip
<CrazyLemon> #randomfactoftheday i'm pantsless!
<slax0r> TMI
<CrazyLemon> TMRFOTD?
<slax0r> aye
<pitastrudl> CrazyLemon: pics for proof
<slax0r> pitastrudl: plz no
<pitastrudl> :D
<CrazyLemon> challenge accepted!
<slax0r> oh god
#ubuntu-si 2018-10-17
<napsy> lp
<idioterna> o
<slax0r> jutro
 * sasa84 se stisne k slax0r 
<CrazyLemon> get a room!
<sasa84> helou CrazyLemon :*
<matjaz> brjutr
<sasa84> jutr matjaz
<CrazyLemon> xoxo
<CrazyLemon> https://www.bicikel.com/novica/znaki-da-ste-zasvojeni-s-kolesarstvom-19093
<linkdoggo> ^ Znaki, da ste zasvojeni s kolesarstvom https://tinyurl.com/ybmqt4jc ^
<CrazyLemon> #12 for sure
<sasa84> #4 :\
<slax0r> sasa84: wii, kr stisni se, k je itak mrzlo
<sasa84> miške, šibam k zobarju
<sasa84> slax0r, a me prideš držat za rokco?
<sasa84> :o
<sasa84> papa miške
<msev-> sasa on bi te rajs ke drugje drzal
<slax0r> mhm
<slax0r> za nogo
<pitastrudl> CrazyLemon: where is my photo
<linkdoggo> Smack my cheese you mothers
<CrazyLemon> Hello ubuntu-l10n-slv-owner@
<CrazyLemon> My nickname in darknet is bax32.
<CrazyLemon> I'll begin by saying that I hacked this mailbox (please look on 'from' in your header) more than six months ago,
<CrazyLemon> through it I infected your operating system with a virus (trojan) created by me and have been monitoring you for a long time.
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> I was most struck by the intimate content sites that you occasionally visit.
<CrazyLemon> You have a very wild imagination, I tell you!
<CrazyLemon> mhm...sasa is nasty
<CrazyLemon> https://www.blockchain.com/btc/address/1MN7A7QqQaAVoxV4zdjdrnEHXmjhzcQ4Bq
<linkdoggo> ^ Bitcoin Address 1MN7A7QqQaAVoxV4zdjdrnEHXmjhzcQ4Bq https://tinyurl.com/yc2o7zxs ^
<CrazyLemon> nekdo je tej moni celo dal btcje
<slax0r> lmao
<slax0r> lahko si je pa sam nakazal
#ubuntu-si 2018-10-18
<FcukU> good morning vietnam
<napsy> lp
<slax0r> jutro
 * slax0r skoci sasa84 v objem
<sasa84> iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
 * sasa84 polupčka slax0r 
<sasa84> moj piki mali!
<idioterna> dan
<sasa84> daaaan idioterna
<sasa84> kako smo?
<sasa84> a ma kdo že 18.10 beto?
<idioterna> jsm super
<idioterna> grem pocas domov
<sasa84> ooo
<sasa84> kje pa si?
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 kaj ti bo beta če je danes release!
<CrazyLemon> anyway... lahk bi napisala novico ane :P
<idioterna> sasa84: zdej sm u lj
<idioterna> https://bou.si/ii/stop.jpg
<CrazyLemon> but..they are so tasty
<slax0r> boobs?
<slax0r> oh... animals
<CrazyLemon> of course..what else
<idioterna> https://bou.si/ii/orourke.jpg
<BubaruBanEvad> https://www.history.com/news/cia-spy-cat-espionage-fail
<linkdoggo> ^ When the CIA Learned Cats Make Bad Spies - HISTORY https://tinyurl.com/ybrfnhm8 ^
<slax0r> https://i.imgur.com/lOtHPb8.mp4
#ubuntu-si 2018-10-19
<sasa84> juhuuu
<CrazyLemon> saška... saškica
<napsy> lp
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, MišiLemon
<sasa84> lav ju tu sviti
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 hani bani... novica te čaka :P
<slax0r> en dan se ne oglasim, pa me ze zamenja....
<sasa84> slax0r, nope... ti si moja prva ljubezen, tole s CrazyLemon je pač sam fasada
<sasa84> :P
<sasa84> slax0r, kdaj me je nazadnje tko lepo poklical? tak               je samo zato, ker me rabi
<sasa84> ni treba bit ljubosumen...
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, danes na žalosst ne bom mogla... lahko jutri?
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 jutri lahko samo jutri boš mogla tudi napisat kaj se dogaja s kubuntujem :P
<CrazyLemon> hvala <3
<sasa84> <--- kde --- </3
<sasa84> prosim
<slax0r> sasa84: naj ti bo :D
<sasa84> hvala slax0r :*
<sasa84> tvoje misli niso zlobne
<slax0r> sasa84: nikoli ob tebi xoxo
<CrazyLemon> https://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/statistics
<linkdoggo> ^ User statistics | Ubuntu ^
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 lej tvojega drugega pikeca
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VlANxcS5694
<linkdoggo> ^ Žan Doberšek - WPE: Current Status and Future - YouTube ^
<sasa84> wooooow
<sasa84> veri najs zdobbie
<pitastrudl> jutro
<zdobbie> genug, jutro
<CrazyLemon> končno final build of pie.. teli nokii pa se ne mudi z upgrejdi
#ubuntu-si 2018-10-21
<Lurk3r69> dobro jutro
<CrazyLemon> saška...saškica
<zdobbie> o.O
<sasa84> živjo CrazyLemon mucek
<sasa84> vem ... tvoja srečica gre zdaj v WP
<sasa84> <3
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, a dam naslov npr. "sipa je Å¡pricnila"? :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 i dare you
<CrazyLemon> hvala <3
 * CrazyLemon dela upgrejd na 18.10
 * sasa84 je že apgrejdala
<CrazyLemon> done
<CrazyLemon> https://www.facebook.com/planinski.dom.kofce/photos/a.1528845450687243/2155905547981227/?type=3&theater
<linkdoggo> ^ Update Your Browser | Facebook https://tinyurl.com/y889whkt ^
<slax0r> WP?
<CrazyLemon> wordpress
<slax0r> you mad woman
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, a boš polinku 18.10 na ubuntu.si?
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 ne vem če bi.. ker je short term release
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 nope...ne bom
<CrazyLemon> lahk pa dodam povezave v članek če želiš
<sasa84> bom dala pa iz ubuntuja...ni panike
<sasa84> bom kmal končala pa ti dam za pregledat
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, poglej zdej
<sasa84> ej CrazyLemon ... a teb se je namestila tema yaru?
<sasa84> brb
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 yup
<CrazyLemon> sam jo moraš izbrat v nastavitvah videza
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, am...?
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 yaru
<sasa84> v tweah ga sploh ni
<sasa84> tweak
<sasa84> itak imam filing, da bi mogla narest fresh install
<sasa84> me zadn mesc mal zajebava... mal freezne, za terminal ctrl+alt+t dostkrat ne prime
<sasa84> kr ene bedne fore
<slax0r> pozna kdo od vas kaksnega dizajnera?
<CrazyLemon> like tommy hilfiger
<CrazyLemon> ?
<CrazyLemon> :>
<slax0r> like photoshop
<CrazyLemon> nope..gimp all the way :D
<slax0r> saj vseeno
<slax0r> al photoshop al gimp
<sasa84> bbl
<CrazyLemon> http://www.hribi.net/spletna_kamera/sneznik/1947
<linkdoggo> ^ Spletna kamera Snežnik ^
<idioterna> well the name says as much
<CrazyLemon> it was expected
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 !
<CrazyLemon> onemogoči extensione :)
<sasa84> ej, sem že nrdila fresh
<sasa84> Å¡kodlo ne bo
<sasa84> ker je blo par stvari.. pa je prou, da se popuca
<CrazyLemon> uglavnem.. določeni extensioni ne delajo v 18.10
<sasa84> stari configi pa kaj vem
<sasa84> tile gnome extensions so pa tud... huh
<CrazyLemon> instalirajo se že ampak delajo pa ne in delno zmrznejo sistem
<CrazyLemon> recimo screenshot tool je en tak :)
<sasa84> ja vem, sem jih par že pobrisala
<CrazyLemon> http://www.rtvslo.si/kultura/film/making-a-murderer-2-steven-avery-se-vedno-upa-na-svobodo/469519
<linkdoggo> ^ Making a Murderer 2: Steven Avery Å¡e vedno upa na svobodo :: Prvi interaktivni multimedijski portal, MMC RTV Slovenija https://tinyurl.com/y8nhv2aw ^
<sasa84> brb
<sasa84> ah ja
<sasa84> bbl
<sasa84> hm hm
<sasa84> wj CrazyLemon ... kaj je treba namestit v nautilusus, da lohk restoraš single file?
<sasa84> nautilus -q sem mogla dat ...grazie :*
<sasa84> xoxo
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 restoreaš? :D
<CrazyLemon> pejt v smeti pa ga restoreaj :D
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, krejzek ... iz backupa :P
<sasa84> oooo zdobbie
<zdobbie> whuddup
<sasa84> ej CrazyLemon ... a si pogledu novičko?
<sasa84> ah ja
<slax0r> design postiman :)
<slax0r> zgleda da bo padel tattoo ^^
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 yup.. looks great
<CrazyLemon> slax0r no da vidimo
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, kar objavim?
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 if you dare
<slax0r> CrazyLemon: https://img.etsystatic.com/il/13b390/1315803665/il_570xN.1315803665_5swb.jpg
<CrazyLemon> slax0r i don't get it..but thats fine
<CrazyLemon> a čopek maš?
<slax0r> ne
<slax0r> sam tattoo bo, copeka ne bo
<slax0r> razen ce se mi total zmesa
<CrazyLemon> na enakem mestu?
<slax0r> mhm
<slax0r> vidno in zelo lahko zakrit, sam lase si daljse pustim :0
<slax0r> :)
<CrazyLemon> čopek!
<sasa84> slax0r, :\
<slax0r> nic copek
<slax0r> sasa84: :*
<CrazyLemon> ne bom več objavljal na g+ Ubuntu.si strani
<CrazyLemon> nima smisla :D
<slax0r> a ni bilo povedano da se g+ ukinja?
<slax0r> sem kar tezko sprejel to novico
<slax0r> 4 dni sem lezal v kopalnici na tleh, zvit in v solzah
<CrazyLemon> in nato ti se je 'prikazal' ta tattoo? :D
<CrazyLemon> anyway.. ne vem če kdo sledi CS:GO streamom
<CrazyLemon> ampak zadnjim sm vidu tipa ki je 3 ubil z enim strelom..
<CrazyLemon> zadnjič?
<slax0r> tocno tako :D
<slax0r> CrazyLemon: awp?
<CrazyLemon> slax0r mhm
<slax0r> mhm, nisem videl, je pa mozno
<slax0r> moras met pa presneto sreco da se ti lepo poravnajo
<slax0r> btw, a csgo zdaj dela na linuxu?
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2-xfY_DbgTQ
<linkdoggo> ^ mouz oskar INSANE 3K AWP shot - YouTube ^
<CrazyLemon> lej to!
<sasa84> joj slax0r ... kako bova midva v kontaktu, ko g+ kenslajo??
<CrazyLemon> res je mel srečo
<slax0r> sasa84: js mislim da je najbolje da najdeva kar eno stanovanje pa se useliva
<slax0r> manjka slo-mo posnetek
<CrazyLemon> dela na linuksih ja
<slax0r> "linuksih"... grinding my gears
<CrazyLemon> :>
<CrazyLemon> http://www.rtvslo.si/tureavanture/podobe-slovenije/v-sloveniji-je-potrebna-ureditev-kolesarskih-poti/469531
<linkdoggo> ^ V Sloveniji je potrebna ureditev kolesarskih poti :: Prvi interaktivni multimedijski portal, MMC RTV Slovenija https://tinyurl.com/ycd3oste ^
<idioterna> a bejzno
<slax0r> v sloveniji je potrebno marsikaj
#ubuntu-si 2019-10-16
<CrazyLemon> a lugos je Å¡e.. "aktiven"?
<lynxlynxlynx> "aktiven"
<CrazyLemon> lynx je mogoče na lugosovih strežnikih dovolj prostora ter procesne moči za recimo še.. ubuntu.si? :)
<lynxlynxlynx> moralo bi bit, ja
<lynxlynxlynx> na arnesu imamo virtualko, samo ne vem, kaj je sploh tja migrirano
<lynxlynxlynx> idioterna ima boljši vpogled
<CrazyLemon> kmalu poteče SSL.. ni mi problem podaljšat ampak s tem ne rešim težave da gor teče že dolgo EOL PHP različica in bi verjetno bilo pametno enkrat v bližnji prihodnosti posodobit WP :D
<CrazyLemon> pa forum tudi.. forum ni bil updejtan že kakšno leto :)
<lynxlynxlynx> hja, up to date stack pa ni lih značilnost lugosovega setupa
<CrazyLemon> mhm :D
<lynxlynxlynx> ampak sej pravim, ne poznam detajlov; nekaj stvari še kar teče iz Juretovega strežnika
<idioterna> CrazyLemon: je
<idioterna> kaj rabis
<CrazyLemon> idioterna ubuntu.si rabi! premik na novo.. bolj up to date lokacijo :)
<idioterna> ok, povej kaj rabis :)
* CrazyLemon changed the topic of #ubuntu-si to: Slovenska Ubuntu Linux skupnost www.ubuntu.si | Pogosta vprašanja http://www.ubuntu.si/pogosta_vprasanja/ | Ne sprašuj, če lahko vprašaš - (kulturno!) vprašaj (in počakaj). | Sodeluj pri prevajanju https://www.ubuntu.si/prevajanje/seznam-prednostih-paketov-za-prevajanje/ | 20.04 aka Focal Fossa
#ubuntu-si 2019-10-19
<CrazyLemon> .
<idioterna> zgovorno :)
<idioterna> CrazyLemon: a rabis samo web root al rabis tudi kaksne servise poganjat?
<CrazyLemon> idioterna sam timestamp sm rabu da vidim kako dolgo bom potreboval za upgrade
<idioterna> za ubuntu.si masino?
<CrazyLemon> idioterna servise as in? rabim lamp... apache, mysql pa php
<CrazyLemon> pa certbota
<idioterna> ok
<idioterna> bom uredil
<CrazyLemon> hvala!
<CrazyLemon> se ne mudi btw.. do 12.11 imam(o) čas
<idioterna> to se kr mudi :)
<CrazyLemon> naah :)
<CrazyLemon> glede na to da druge to sploh ne zanima.. se tudi meni ne mudi :)
#ubuntu-si 2019-10-20
<CrazyLemon> holy shit ej
<CrazyLemon> če je autologin v ubuntuju 19.10 enabled
<CrazyLemon> te ne spusti na namizje :D
<CrazyLemon> odpre se login zaslon in kljub geslu te ne spusti naprej
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> also
<CrazyLemon> games dont work as they should
<CrazyLemon> https://github.com/ValveSoftware/csgo-osx-linux/issues/2187
<lynxlynxlynx> 32-bitnih zadev skoraj ne podpira več
<CrazyLemon> kdo? ubuntu?
<CrazyLemon> lahko igraš igrice.. ampak moreš it na activities overview in počakat da se igra naloži
<CrazyLemon> in nato prek activities overviewa in v igro
<CrazyLemon> alt tab makes game shift a few pixels downwards
